# Contest/Game - Identify this picture



## Zanshin

It has been a while since I've seen a thread like this - the rules are simple: attempt to identify the location of the last posted picture in the thread. Once the picture poster confirms the first correct responder that person then gets to add a (sailing-related) picture to the thread and the game continues.

Since I'm no good at this type of guesswork my only chance of getting a picture into the thread is by starting it off with the following picture:


(click on picture to expand)​


----------



## lajimo

New Orleans?


----------



## Zanshin

lajimo - close, but not quite . I'll give you a hint - both this place and New Orleans are located in the same hemisphere of the same planet.


----------



## knothead

Galapagos Islands?


----------



## Zanshin

Knothead - no, not (yet). But you are correct in that the picture was taken on an uninhabited island looking approximately west-northwest toward a larger inhabited island just barely visible in the top right of the picture.


----------



## SloopJonB

The Hebrides or maybe the Faroes?


----------



## Zanshin

The Galapagos are a bit closer, but still over 2000 miles away, so it isn't quite it. The temperatures are a lot warmer than in the Hebrides or Faroes and the sparse vegation is due to being on the leeward side of the island.

The whole island is a national park / nature preserve and there are some rare plants on the island. The bay in the picture is the only anchorage on the island and is quite protected.


----------



## Andrew Burton

Cocos Island?


----------



## CalebD

Kaho Olawe in the Hawaiian Islands?


----------



## PCP

Here?


----------



## PCP

Ok, Its Juan Fernandez Island, also known as Robinson Crusoe Island?


----------



## Brewgyver

Er, shouldn't be, he said it was uninhabited.


----------



## T37SOLARE

Ile Forchue west of St. Barts.


----------



## Faster

T37SOLARE said:


> Ile Forchue west of St. Barts.


I have a sneaky feeling you've got it, T....


----------



## jeffgauvin

Isla Espiritu Santo ?


----------



## scurvy

Easter Island


----------



## fallard

It's Ile Fourchue, NW of St. Barts, as T37SOLARE indicated. It looks a lot greener in this picture than I remember. St. Martin is the inhabited island to the north.


----------



## Zanshin

T37SOLARE said:


> Ile Forchue west of St. Barts.


T37 - You've got it, it is Île Fourchue (or Île Fourche) off St. Barths. The tip of St. Martin can be seen in the top right of the picture. And "Zanshin" is the sailboat at anchor in the middle of the bay.

The next picture is all yours!


----------



## T37SOLARE

Here's a place that's a bit more populated


----------



## PCP

That's an interesting thread

Maybe I can purpose some rules?: The one that win and discover the place will have to continue the game posting another place to discover.

Leads should be provided related to guesses, right or wrong. Each post deserves an answer from the one that is leading the game...and that is T37 Solare now.

Well, I would say that is on the med?


----------



## T37SOLARE

> Well, I would say that is on the med?


Correct...


----------



## PCP

T37SOLARE said:


> Correct...


An Italian Island?


----------



## T37SOLARE

Correct again.


----------



## PCP

eh!eh! Ponza on the Island of Ponza


----------



## T37SOLARE

:thewave:
Ding Ding Ding! 

Your turn.


----------



## PCP

Ok, this place, where it is?










It is very funny because I was anchored on that Island late September but on the other side and I did not had time to make a complete tour so I did not know the town

Tell me, do you know the place?, if so I have some questions for you.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## T37SOLARE

We were only there for a day while we were on the Royal Clipper sailing from Venice to Rome, so I really cant say much about it other than the great seafood 

Your pic looks like it might be Montenegro?


----------



## PCP

no!


----------



## Zanshin

Looks very much like tidal waters - so the Caribbean and the Med would be out.


----------



## PCP

right!


----------



## Flybyknight

SWAG:
Isle of Sheppy


----------



## PCP

Flybyknight said:


> SWAG:
> Isle of Sheppy


Wrong. Guys, make more generic questions before closing in, otherwise you will not have the price

regards

Paulo


----------



## tdw

Ok ... Paulo .... you anchored there in September and it is not a Med island ? Were you chartering ? 

andrew


----------



## PCP

tdw said:


> Ok ... Paulo .... you anchored there in September and it is not a Med island ? Were you chartering ?
> 
> andrew


Hummm! Where do you get that I anchored there in September? I said that I had anchored last Setember on the Island of Ponza, the one on the last photo that I have guessed, the one posted by T37Solare.

Ponza is situated at about 60Nm of Fumicino , near Rome on the coast, where I have my boat for the winter.

I guess that I can say that my boat is on the photo (on the second group the one nearer the beach) but it is the Bavaria, not the Comet.

More questions please

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Faster

Coastal Spain or France out of the Med?


----------



## PCP

Faster said:


> Coastal Spain or France out of the Med?


Atlantic coast of Spain.


----------



## PCP

Maybe I should not have said coast of Spain but just Atlantic Spain


----------



## Faster

Baiona or nearby?


----------



## tdw

PCP said:


> Hummm! Where do you get that I anchored there in September? I said that I had anchored last Setember on the Island of Ponza, the one on the last photo that I have guessed, the one posted by T37Solare.
> 
> Ponza is situated at about 60Nm of Fumicino , near Rome on the coast, where I have my boat for the winter.
> 
> I guess that I can say that my boat is on the photo (on the second group the one nearer the beach) but it is the Bavaria, not the Comet.
> 
> More questions please
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paulo


Now look who is stupid. My mistake Paulo , I though you were referring to the pic you posted not the previous one.

A


----------



## chef2sail

Menorca or Es Canutelles


----------



## PCP

Faster said:


> Baiona or nearby?


Baiona? no.

Nearby? yes.

Some other pictures, from the opposite side:



















Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

chef2sail said:


> Menorca or Es Canutelles


Not in the med chef. It is Atlantic Spain.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Come on Guys, how difficult can this be? Look at Google earth:

You have already guessed:

Atlantic Spain, near Baiona...and I have given a clue saying that it should not be said in the Atlantic *coast* of Spain, but more correctly on Atlantic Spain.


----------



## Faster

OK... Playa de Rodas.. Ilas Cies Galecia Espana.... FINALLY found that distinctive little zig-zag pier


----------



## PCP

Olé!!!!!:thewave::thewave:



















It is your turn Faster bur first let me tell you all how great you are Guys. Andrews and Geoff had already figured it out...but reading the name of the posted picture. You can see it when you quote. Instead of coming out with the right answer they send me a private message saying that they would not want to win cheating and asking me to remove the name of the place from the pic.

Cheers to them and to Faster.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Faster

Not so exotic... but somewhat unique....


----------



## PCP

East coast of US?


----------



## floridajaxsailor

locks along Oregon coast?
-JD


----------



## rugosa

Trenton, Ontario?


----------



## Faster

No, no and no... but it is North America...


----------



## Zanshin

I see a Canadian flag - does it count if I say "A lock in Canada"?


----------



## Faster

Zanshin said:


> I see a Canadian flag - does it count if I say "A lock in Canada"?


.. it gets you a lot closer!!..


----------



## PCP

It is on the border Canada / Us on the Great lakes region?


----------



## Zanshin

All three boats look like oceangoing ones and not (small) lake boats so I would hesitate to guess that those locks lead to/from the sea. Probably west coast, since the St. Lawrence goes so far inland and there are more boaties out west. There are power lines, so that cuts out about 90% of Canada (sorry, couldn't help that - plus I lived in Montreal for a long time).


----------



## Faster

PCP said:


> It is on the border Canada / Us on the Great lakes region?


No... as you can clearly see the boats are floating on their 'seawater' lines..


----------



## Faster

Zanshin said:


> ....... Probably west coast, since the St. Lawrence goes so far inland and there are more boaties out west. ......


I don't believe there are any locked canals in BC...


----------



## jrd22

Canadian locks, eh? Has to be east coast or Great Lakes. Google E here I come.


----------



## Faster

Here's another peek at it....


----------



## PCP

You have been to vague. Just direct answers please

It is in US territory? (you said North America and Canada is North America too).


----------



## Zanshin

So bounce back a couple of thousand miles to the east coast. 

YooHoo - Google is my friend. I guessed that it might be Nova Scotia. Can it be the St. Peters Canal?


----------



## Faster

PCP said:


> You have been to vague. Just direct answers please
> 
> It is in US territory? (you said North America and Canada is North America too).


Paulo... you need to hit that 'refresh' button a bit more often.... We've already established Canada, not west coast.


----------



## Zanshin

I just saw your posted google maps excerpt and those double locks look like I might have been lucky...


----------



## Faster

Zanshin said:


> So bounce back a couple of thousand miles to the east coast.
> 
> YooHoo - Google is my friend. I guessed that it might be Nova Scotia. Can it be the St. Peters Canal?


Yes, Zanshin.. that's it. the southern entrance to Nova Scotia's Bras d'Or lakes, really a tidal salt water sea. The double locks you refer to are due to the possibility of either end of the canal being higher at any given time (because the 'lakes' are tidal fed from the northeastern entrance, which is not locked)

We stopped and watched this group go through and had a very pleasant chat with the lockkeeper this past summer.. btw - no canal fees either. We later saw that group at Baddeck on the lake.

You're up, Zanshin..


----------



## Zanshin

Is it just the Bay of Fundy with huge tides or are there significant differences in water level here as well?

Ok - here's an "artsy" picture


----------



## Faster

Zanshin said:


> Is it just the Bay of Fundy with huge tides or are there significant differences in water level here as well?
> 
> Ok - here's an "artsy" picture


The tides in the Cape Breton area are much less extreme than the Bay of Fundy.

OK.. back in the Caribbean, I assume?.. the ships make me think St Eustatia...


----------



## PCP

well, at least I learned there is a Portuguese Cove in Canada

An island?


----------



## Zanshin

Now Faster holds the record for the quickest solution, and I thought I hadn't made it that easy. The view is Fort Oranje on Statia (St. Eustatius) looking at Saba Island in the distance. The baton is now firmly in your hand, Faster.


----------



## Faster

The tankers, and Saba's cloud obscured peak is what tipped it for me. Sorry about that!!

Here's an easy one for someone else..


----------



## Zanshin

I know what that is but would be cheating if I had to Google the keywords, plus I haven't been there (yet). I can see that we are going to have to delve deeper into the picture box for some more difficult subjects!


----------



## Faster

Zanshin said:


> I know what that is but would be cheating if I had to Google the keywords, plus I haven't been there (yet). I can see that we are going to have to delve deeper into the picture box for some more difficult subjects!


Yes, probably... just trying to pass the baton. ... but 'difficult' is different places for different people, and there should be something about the pic that is uniquely identifying so that even a non local has a chance to guess/figure it out.

Also.. is one of the criteria for posting that it be your own photo?


----------



## Zanshin

Well, I didn't specify it but it should be one's own photo or at least of a place that one has been to and is somehow boating / sailing related. Let's see who gets this first and what the next picture is - I'm armed with Google Earth and a fast internet connection here at work and am ready to sleuth!

Picture Hint : Yo Ho Ho and a Bottle of Rum


----------



## tdw

Guys, think carefully about the need for it to be ones own pic and/or that you must have visited. We've had this type of thread before and inevitably it fizzled out because of those restrictions. 

For mine, I think it would be best if the only limitation was that the pic be of a maritime location.


----------



## tdw

Ok, so its Wallilabou Bay, Barrouallie. St Vincent.


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> Ok, so its Wallilabou Bay, Barrouallie. St Vincent.


It is, indeed.... carry on!


----------



## tdw




----------



## PCP

Not any clue on that photo, at least for me

Is the place in Australia?


----------



## Faster

It kinda has more of a European look to me... Paulo, our intrepid wombat did spend some time on the Iberian peninsula a few years back, and I think he had a camera with him....


----------



## tdw

We are indeed still on Iberian Peninsular and not in the Med.

Hint ....


----------



## PCP

Galicia then I guess. Put really the picture shows very little. Can you post another picture even if it is taken from the net?

Regards

Paulo


----------



## tdw

No, not Galicia.


----------



## PCP

San Sebastien?


----------



## tdw

PCP said:


> San Sebastien?


 Yep.

Spot on .... one of my favourite places in Spain but it has to be out of season.

All yours mate.


----------



## PCP

San Sebastien is great. Nice food as you seem to have noticed

A very easy one.


----------



## tdw

Nice food indeed. For me Basque cuisine is very hard to beat.

As for this ... I'm thinking Adriatic ?

... yet the architecture looks Dutch or Germanic ....


----------



## tdw

Cheeky devil .... thats St Malo ...... 

and the cutter is the replica of the famous privateer, Le Renard.

Saint bloody Malo indeed !!

and what is more it's Malö


----------



## PCP

tdw said:


> Cheeky devil .... thats St Malo ......
> 
> and the cutter is the replica of the famous privateer, Le Renard.
> 
> Saint bloody Malo indeed !!
> 
> and what is more it's Malö


Jesus, that was fast..and you get the joke too...Saint.....Malo, like your boat. A city to visit.

Yes indeed, it is the famous Corsair city and that boat is, as you say, Le Renard, a replica of the last Corsair ship, one that once defeated a much bigger English man of war, at the cost of half of its crew.

Saint Malo : le cotre corsaire, Le Renard, vieux gréements, bateau de Robert Surcouf

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Renard_(bateau)

I thought that it would be a French or Belgium member to be the first to answer but you have beat them

It is your turn.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## tdw

Paulo,

I thought it a very witty choice, indeed a certain speedy moderator on this forum likes to refer to our boat as St Malo.

OK .... have a shot at this one. Clues available on request. 










Andrew B


----------



## Geoff54

West Molle (Daydream) ?


----------



## tdw

Geoff54 said:


> West Molle (Daydream) ?


Nope. Right continent though.


----------



## PCP

A smart question for a straight answer

How many NM from Sydney?


----------



## tdw

PCP said:


> A smart question for a straight answer
> 
> How many NM from Sydney?


Gee whiz Paulo that would be a complete giveaway if I nailed it down that much but for now ... lets just say less than 100nm.


----------



## Geoff54

I recon about 14 if you sailed it.


----------



## tdw

Geoff54 said:


> I recon about 14 if you sailed it.


From our mooring it is 26.5 nms across the water ..... obviously Geoff you know the answer ....


----------



## Geoff54

tdw said:


> From our mooring it is 26.5 nms across the water ..... obviously Geoff you know the answer ....


I wasn't totally sure until now but I applied totally incorrect logic and came up with Lion Island.


----------



## tdw

Geoff54 said:


> I wasn't totally sure until now but I applied totally incorrect logic and came up with Lion Island.


Lion island, Broken Bay, NSW.

All yours Geoff.


----------



## Geoff54

First time I've tried to embed a picture on this forum so let's see if this works.


----------



## Zanshin

The island looked familiar and with trusty google maps I had it figured out, only to see that I should have continued reading the thread to see that it had already been answered. Sigh, another opportunity gone.

I should add that everyone should play along, and as long as the theme remains sailing oriented the picture doesn't have to be one's own and even the location doesn't need to be somewhere where one has been.

All I can tell in this picture is that the waters are tidal but the graminoids aren't distinctive. The white buoy doesn't seem to narrow it down - can't tell if IALA-A or IALA-B from that.

Can you post a clue?


----------



## Geoff54

Traditional fishing village that has become a tourist attraction. Shallow harbor rarely visited by cruising yachts. Two views are commonly shown in travel guides - one of which is the view from the other side of the harbor which looks something like this.


----------



## PCP

Those fishing boats don't look like anything I know in Europe so let's start from there. They look like wooden boats. It is an Asiatic port?


----------



## Faster

Agreed.. some of the boats have the look of a Junk hull...


----------



## Geoff54

PCP/Faster - very astute from both of you. A fishing port on a small island. You can walk through the village but it would be difficult to drive. Most of the houses back onto the water. A bit like Venice without the gondolas but smaller and not as pretty. Last picture clue.


----------



## PCP

So an Island ...but that looks like a river...Chinese signs and Coca Cola?

Somewhere in Thailand?


----------



## Zanshin

I can see Kanji but can't make them out, so it would be China or Hong Kong - somehow the last picture immediately made me think of some scenes from "Enter the Dragon" so I guess it might be an outlying island from Hong Kong. I need to get Google fired up.


----------



## Geoff54

Not Thailand. 

The village occupies an island formed by a fork in the river. It also occupies the river bank on the larger island. Confusingly the island and the village which spreads beyond the island share the same name. 

The larger island is well know for it’s Buddhist temples and monasteries, including a lesser know monastery dedicated to Tuoluo the female Buddha.

Edit: fixed typo


----------



## Geoff54

Geoff54 said:


> The village occupies an island formed by a fork in the river. It also occupies the river bank on the larger island.


I re-read that and realized that is a little misleading. The village occupies the banks of the small island, the banks of the larger island and an island like area where the river meets the narrow channel between the islands.


----------



## PCP

Is in China? Putuo Shan?


----------



## Geoff54

PCP said:


> Is in China? Putuo Shan?


Sorry Paulo - head South - Zanshin is on the right track.


----------



## PCP

I one of the Zhoushan Islands?


----------



## Geoff54

Not Zhoushan - further South.

The larger island is the largest in the group and has a neighbor, about half the size, that is better known. 

I need to go out for a couple of hours - I'll post some serious clues if no one has got it by the time I get back.


----------



## tdw

hmmm .... there is a Shrine to Tuoluo is just outside of Wenzhou.

ps - I'm damned if I can figure out what you mean by "island like area" ???


----------



## RobGallagher

Geoff54 said:


> Not Thailand.


Couldn't be Thailand. There are not that many outboards in the entire country. 

You ain't cool unless you got a small block hanging on your long tail


----------



## Geoff54

tdw said:


> hmmm .... there is a Shrine to Tuoluo is just outside of Wenzhou.


Nope.



tdw said:


> ps - I'm damned if I can figure out what you mean by "island like area" ???


A lump of land with water on three sides. I didn't want to call it a penninsular because it isn't very long and it doesn't stick out.

Everybody except Arnd are looking too far North.

One monastery on the large island has a particularly famous statue of Buddha.

The houses on stilts were once common in Chinese fishing villages but this is supposedly the last remaining location where there is still a large group of them. The village itself had and, to some extent still has, a reputation for smuggling.

In 1855, in the bay formed by the two islands, a large but not well known sea battle took place when two British and one U.S. warships, accompanied by several smaller boats, attacked a pirate fleet and liberated seven merchant vessels that had been captured (Why can't we do that in Somalia?) - Reportedly, fourteen large and sixteen smaller junks were destroyed and fifteen hundred pirates killed or captured.


----------



## tdw

Ok, so we are in Hong Kong or thereabouts cos the battle is the Battle of Leotung. 

No it wasn't .... Battle of Ty Ho Bay .... my mistake.


----------



## tdw

So the big island in Lantau ?










and the town is Tai O ??


----------



## Geoff54

Congratulations! The large island is Lantau and the small island and the village are Tai O. 

The Battle of Ty-Ho Bay was fought the same year as Battle of Leotung which was a British battle as the USS Macedonian ran low on coal and didn't take part (although I believe she did loan her guns to a Chinese boat that was supporting the Brits).

The better known island, half the size is, of course, Hong Kong Island. The famous statue of Buddha is the Big Buddha at Po Lin monastery. The houses on stilts are Pang uk.


----------



## tdw

I'm not sure how you'll nail this down but here goes.

This is not my pic but a recent one off the net. Many moons ago I crewed on a mate's boat from Cairns to Darwin or thereabouts. This is one of the places en route.

So yes ... Tropical Australia.


----------



## Geoff54

There's nowhere between Cairns and Darwin that has that many houses  You must have taken a detour.


----------



## tdw

Geoff54 said:


> There's nowhere between Cairns and Darwin that has that many houses  You must have taken a detour.


Oh yes there is and oh no I didn't.


----------



## St Anna

Ti


----------



## Geoff54

St Anna said:


> Ti


That would be a detour!


----------



## fallard

Thursday Island?


----------



## tdw

St Anna said:


> Ti


StAnna nailed the sucker to the floor boards. TI indeed it is.

Hey Geoff ... no detour. Standard route is pretty much into TI , hang there till conditions are suitable then slip on out for Gove. Get it right and it is sensational sailing. From TI to Gove I have rarely enjoyed myself more.


----------



## Geoff54

My most humble apologies. 

So I am looking at the map I see Ti Island off the tip of New Caledonia. From Cairns you would need to head ESE to get to Ti and then turn around and head NW to pass through the straight between Australia and Papua New Guinea. Doesn’t seem right. Am I looking and the right Ti? Am I missing something (other than brain cells)? 

When I looked at the satellite for Thursday Island, I thought fallard had got it.


----------



## Geoff54

Thursday Island - Ti. Got it! Never mind.


----------



## tdw

Geoff54 said:


> Thursday Island - Ti. Got it! Never mind.


Yep ... in Oz it is only ever referred to as TI so StAnna gets the glory. Fallard of course was correct but after StAnna had already scored.


----------



## Zanshin

I hope St. Anna comes back soon and posts a picture so that this thread doesn't fade away quite yet...


----------



## tdw

Zanshin said:


> I hope St. Anna comes back soon and posts a picture so that this thread doesn't fade away quite yet...


Not to worry, I'm sure he will but ..... I'm thinking that if winner does not re-appear within 24 hours we pass the baton to someone else.

You (as OP), are you happy with that ?


----------



## Zanshin

tdw - I agree that if the winner doesn't collect their prize by posting within 24 hours of getting the right answer they unfortunately should forfeit the prize. I'll post an easy picture now to get the thread rolling again:










p.s. Easy for those who have been there before, that is. This is a real office where cruisers clear into this country.


----------



## Zanshin

Ok, here's another picture taken about 50 yards away from the first one:


----------



## Faster

Too easy, Zanshin... hopefully someone else will join in the game...


----------



## tdw

Maybe it is for you guys who have been there ....

Turning out to be more difficult than I first thought .... Caribbean obviously ? I thought Virgin Islands somewhere.


----------



## Geoff54

Faster said:


> Too easy, Zanshin... hopefully someone else will join in the game...


A....greed. But you were first so you win if no one new joins.


----------



## tdw

Me, I'm out of here so won't be able to post or respond. I did figure it out though. 

Have to leave it for someone else .... come on Fast, we won't feel hardy done by if you claim the prize.


----------



## Zanshin

So we have a couple of posters who claim to know where the picture is but won't divulge their knowledge (sort of like posting a scribble in the margin of "Arithmetica" that the answer won't fit on the page) and a whole forum full of potential candidates for posting the correct answer and getting to stymie the rest of us with a well-chosen picture.


----------



## tdw

Zanshin said:


> So we have a couple of posters who claim to know where the picture is but won't divulge their knowledge (sort of like posting a scribble in the margin of "Arithmetica" that the answer won't fit on the page) and a whole forum full of potential candidates for posting the correct answer and getting to stymie the rest of us with a well-chosen picture.


Well I'm back in town and as we have no takers since yesterday then it is ...

Nelsons Dock in Antigua.


----------



## tdw

Ok ... I am 100% certain that Nelson Dock was correct so with no one else around I'll post ....

Not going to be easy I'd think but we are in Australia, an island group within a National Park and surrounded by Marine Reserve. Yes we have anchored here but not I confess my pics.


----------



## Geoff54

Generic Island Nation Park.
Clue??


----------



## tdw

There is an island group in Canada by the same name, indeed named after the same fellow.

East coast NSW.

The national park extends to the mainland.


----------



## tdw

First white fella to see them was Cook who in what was a somewhat Cookian quirk missed the very large harbour close by. This was one of three large harbours Cook had managed to miss on his way up the NSW coast.


----------



## St Anna

could it be Broughton Is/


----------



## Zanshin

St. Anna - wow, you are good (even though you've got a 'home advantage')! We'll have to get the wombat to confirm, though.


----------



## St Anna

Hi Zanshin,
thanks - I will claim the home advantage, but clarify that the wombats 2 photos are 1000nm north of me and 500 nm south. So the the young furball has covered a lot of ground/water to show and tell.


----------



## tdw

Nailed it again StAnna. Broughton Island(s) it is. Gem of a spot btw. I'd never been there until late last January when we sailed over from Port Stephens ( see Cook's misses) for an afternoon. Never went back. We ended up staying there until it was time to head back down to Sydney. Just us and two other boats. Wonderful. 

Ref cook's misses ..... after spending some time in Botany Bay he then sailed up the NSW coast without noticing three large harbours .... Sydney, Broken Bay and Port Stephens. 

StAnna .... I've not sailed further north than Broughton, south Jervis Bay but I did join a boat up north and sailed across the top. Places like Cairns, Port Douglas, Thursday Island, Gove even Darwin. Very very different to today both good and bad.


----------



## St Anna

OK, this is a great place and I cannot edit its name so the real quiz is to find the link to Captain Cook - near this place









for TDW, note the KP46 'Southern Cross" in front

HINT - on the hill is the hospital [where my grandad worked] before the 'great' earthquake


----------



## tdw

When I can answer so easily I'm always a bit loath to do so. Old Jimmy Cook was apparently doing poorly at the time. 

Oh to hell with it ..... The town is obviously Napier in New Zealand which is located on Hawkes Bay. To the north (70 odd nms) is Poverty Bay which was Cook's first anchorage in NZ waters.


----------



## St Anna

tdw said:


> When I can answer so easily I'm always a bit loath to do so. Old Jimmy Cook was apparently doing poorly at the time.
> 
> Oh to hell with it ..... The town is obviously Napier in New Zealand which is located on Hawkes Bay. To the north (70 odd nms) is Poverty Bay which was Cook's first anchorage in NZ waters.


I was after the cape a little south but over to the effendi, el wombat


----------



## tdw

St Anna said:


> I was after the cape a little south but over to the effendi, el wombat


 Kidnappers I guess ?

New pic coming up.


----------



## tdw

OK .... sticking somewhat to the recent theme .....


----------



## fallard

Fort Banks, Botany Bay


----------



## Classic30

I have absolutely no idea!..

Does look like somewhere along the coastline of NSW though.


----------



## fallard

BTW, it's too bad no one provided more background on the photo on Zanshin's post #129. The columns are the ruins of the sail loft at Nelson's Dockyard, English Harbor, Antigua. The loft was above the columns.


----------



## Geoff54

Bare Island Fort, Botany Bay - no idea if that is the same as Fort Banks or not.


----------



## tdw

Fallard ..... no but you are close. 

I didn't know about that sail loft .... thank you.


----------



## Geoff54

Must be Bare Island then.


----------



## tdw

Geoff54 said:


> Bare Island Fort, Botany Bay - no idea if that is the same as Fort Banks or not.


I confess I had to check that myself. I knew it was Bare Island but didn't know the name of the fort .... imaginatively enough it is Bare Island Fort.

Forts Banks is on Cape Banks barely one nautical mile distant.

BIF was built against the possibility of the Russians invading NSW in the 19th century so it was absolutely pointless. Fort Banks was WWII era.


----------



## Geoff54

'Not sure if this will be very easy or very difficult. 'Looking for the name of the location, not the building and I'll post progressively easier pictures until someone gets it. I think everyone will know of this place even if they haven't been there.


----------



## fallard

This one was easy: The Prime Meridian


----------



## Geoff54

I was hoping the slightly unusual angle was going to fool people for a while and then I was going to post various other pictures of Greenwich. 

All yours, sir!


----------



## fallard

Here's one from the northern hemisphere.


----------



## Classic30

tdw said:


> I confess I had to check that myself. I knew it was Bare Island but didn't know the name of the fort .... imaginatively enough it is Bare Island Fort.
> 
> Forts Banks is on Cape Banks barely one nautical mile distant.
> 
> BIF was built against the possibility of the Russians invading NSW in the 19th century so it was absolutely pointless. Fort Banks was WWII era.


Interesting stuff. I've sailed past Botany Bay a couple of times and sailed on Botany Bay a couple of times and must have flown over Botany Bay hundreds of times... and yet never knew a Fort (or two!) was even there. 

The things you learn on Sailnet..


----------



## tdw

hmmm ..... we still in the US ?


----------



## Geoff54

I'm thinking further North.
Somewhere around the Gulf of St.Lawrence or maybe even Newfoundland???


----------



## tdw

Hartley18 said:


> Interesting stuff. I've sailed past Botany Bay a couple of times and sailed on Botany Bay a couple of times and must have flown over Botany Bay hundreds of times... and yet never knew a Fort (or two!) was even there.
> 
> The things you learn on Sailnet..


Stick with me kid ..... font of all wisdom and all that ..... 

Ok .... this one has got me I confess. Judging by the the style of the lighthouse it seems likely to be Canada probably Newfoundland but that is as close as I have got.

Fallard ... where are you my man ... we need clues ...


----------



## tdw

The lighthouse itself matches the Cape Race lighthouse but nothing else does so I'm presuming same designer but that is all I've got.


----------



## Geoff54

The Cape Race lighthouse was built in the UK and installed by Trinity House, so it's almost certainly a common design.


----------



## Geoff54

Fisgard Lighthouse?


----------



## tdw

To me Fisgard does not look slab sided enough. That LH is dead straight, no visible conical shape. Fisgard Island also doesn't look big enough.


----------



## fallard

The light is on an island in the US. One distinguishing feature is the tramway that was used to bring fuel to the lighthouse. Another is the rather rare, 12 ft high 1st order Fresnel lens.


----------



## Faster

Seguin Island ME....? Tramway visible in image below...


----------



## Geoff54

Faster said:


> Seguin Island....?


1 minute faster  than me


----------



## tdw

Geoff54 said:


> 1 minute faster  than me


You have to watch him Geoff .... I suspect he cheats ..... 

I guess we need to wait for Fallard to reappear but it looks beyond doubt to my eyes. Well done Fast .... ya old smartarse ....


----------



## fallard

Congratulations to Faster and (slower) Geoff54. Now it's Faster's turn.


----------



## Faster

OK.. here's a beautiful spot with a famous name...










Here's a winter view from GE that should help with where in North America to have a look....


----------



## St Anna

nanaimo??? pure guess


----------



## Faster

Not Nanaimo.. check the recent edit on last post.. another hint there..


----------



## Faster

Next hint... it's not in the US but it's not north of the 49th either.....


----------



## Geoff54

So it's Vancouver Island, The north shore of the Great Lakes or the South side of the Gulf of St. Lawrence. And it gets ice.


----------



## Faster

Geoff54 said:


> So it's Vancouver Island, The north shore of the Great Lakes or the South side of the Gulf of St. Lawrence. And it gets ice.


.. and Vancouver Island doesn't get ice, plus it's salt water... It's a yacht club that isn't where it claims to be....


----------



## tdw

Ok ... so it has to be somewhere on Vancouver Island ?

edit - oh crap , that has already been pooh poohed


----------



## Faster

Sorry not to have logged in last night again, the site was down for quite a while..

By now you should have gathered we're on the East Coast of Canada. This YC is not large, but has, as mentioned, an immediately recognizable name with strong sailing history.


----------



## ScottUK

Sidney?


----------



## Faster

ScottUK said:


> Sidney?


Thanks for looking... no, not Sydney. Quite a ways south of there...


----------



## tdw

Fast,
South of there ? So we have to still be in Nova Scotia and from previous post it has to be a fresh water lake. Are we therefore somewhere on Lake Bras d'or ?


----------



## fallard

Lunenburg Yacht Club on Herman's Island, about 2 nm NNW of downtown Lunenburg.

The suggestion it was fresh water was a curve ball. We get ice in salt water at 41 North.


----------



## Faster

Fallard has it.. not sure why you thought it was fresh water, td, I said it wasn't....

Here's the interior:










Carry on...


----------



## fallard

You can get ice in this harbor, but it will come from a machine by the dinghy dock. Hope this isn't too easy with the lift bridge in the photo.


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Fallard has it.. not sure why you thought it was fresh water, td, I said it wasn't....
> 
> Here's the interior:
> 
> Carry on...





> .. and Vancouver Island doesn't get ice, plus it's salt water...


Fast, I took that to mean it couldn't be VI because VI is salt water .... ergo location was in fresh water.

OK then on to Fallards new post .... absolutely no idea but warm climate. Mainland USA or are we off shore ?


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> Fast, I took that to mean it couldn't be VI because VI is salt water .... ergo location was in fresh water.


OK... sorry about that, could have worded that better...


----------



## Geoff54

Warm climate, US flag, lift bridge. Some where at the south end of the ICW, maybe?


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> OK... sorry about that, could have worded that better...


It seems quite obvious to me that you are doing everything in your power to prevent me winning. Not that I'm paranoid or anything ....


----------



## fallard

Not the mainland, and well south and east of the ICW. This may be harder than I thought, but I knew you'd pick up on the flag and narrow your options.


----------



## Faster

Movin on over to the USVI.....


----------



## fallard

You're getting close.


----------



## Geoff54

Culebra, Ensenada, Puerto Rico??


----------



## fallard

You're getting real close. See if you can identify the specific harbor/town.


----------



## tdw

Nope .... I've got nothing.


----------



## tdw

It is Culebra.


----------



## Geoff54

If it's not the bridge at Culebra that enters into what I assume is Ensenada Honda, near the Benjamin Rivera Noriega airport..... then I'm stumped.


----------



## tdw

Geoff scores methinks.


----------



## fallard

Geoff's got it. I realized after posting that this one might be hard to spot on GE, but thought the flag would help you narrow things down. 

The town is Dewey and its got some good provisioning (grocery stores, chandlery, restaurants), but getting water is a chore. We ended up buying a 5 gal jug for our chartered bareboat and lugging 60 gallons or so back to the boat. The nice thing about the Spanish Virgins is that the moorings are free and relatively available, compared to the USVI and BVI. Here in Dewey, you anchor, but the holding is good and it's protected.

Geoff's turn.


----------



## Geoff54

Hopefully this is easy enough that someone gets it tonight because I'm busy all day tomorrow. No pressure


----------



## Faster

North America? or 'elsewhere'?


----------



## Geoff54

Other side of the pond. You are looking at the "less viewed" side.


----------



## tdw

Fastnet


----------



## Geoff54

Fastnet Rock indeed! The tear drop of Ireland.


----------



## tdw




----------



## St Anna

uncle albert and his 3rd wife flo


----------



## Geoff54

I know this but I have to go..... I bet Paulo will get it


----------



## tdw

St Anna said:


> uncle albert and his 3rd wife flo


wow .... is he good or what ? Sadly we will need the name of that largish dunnish stoneish towerish lighthouseish thingymebob that they are walking past in order to complete your card ....


----------



## Classic30

...and no, it's not in Australia.


----------



## tdw

Hartley18 said:


> ...and no, it's not in Australia.


It's most certainly not. Uncle Albert and Flo were on a European holiday.


----------



## Faster

Torre de Hércules, A Coruña, Galicia Spain...


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Torre de Hércules, A Coruña, Galicia Spain...


Salud camerada !!

Have at it my good man.


----------



## Faster

Lighthouses are a bit too easy - esp one as unique as that.. AND I know where you've been 

Different part of the world... the second pic has a significant clue for any 'locals' in the area.


----------



## tdw

Caribbean ?


----------



## Faster

No.. not there... it is salt water, though... and Northern Hemisphere...


----------



## tdw

Your neck of the woods or the other side ? I'm presuming we are in Canada, though it doesnt look all that cold. Meanwhile it doesn't look much like Mexico. Is the clue for the locals those odd looking circular stone blocks ?


----------



## Faster

Hey... we don't all live in igloos!  Yes Canada, west coast, yes the stone 'blocks'...

To the rest of the board... we need more players here!! (no offence, fuzzy...)

Here's a slightly less summery look...


----------



## Geoff54

I don’t know of any tall buildings on the West coast once you get North of Vancouver and the first picture shows what looks like Yucca so it must be at least temperate. Vancouver area but that’s not the Vancouver skyline. And the round stone could be mill stones but they look a bit thick and I don’t see any grooves. Maybe stone wheels for cannon. hmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## tdw

Tell you what Fast , if anyone is going to get this then we definitely need more Canadian players .... 

Anywho ... I'm bored, stuck in office, nothing to do, so ..... That's the Fast boat in the foreground correct ? Now I think I know you've not sailed her all that far north so I reckon me should be below 50 snd I'm guessing mainland ?


----------



## Faster

Yes, below 50N by quite a bit.. barely north of 49, actually... The dock is a pretty distinctive shape, it's on an island... the city is on an island as well....

btw our local cruising in recent years has taken us only to 50:30 or so, but I grew up at 52:20


----------



## tdw

Nanamo ?

Newcastle Island.


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> Nainamo


Nanaimo it is.. The dock is part of a real gem of a park.. Newcastle Island Marine Park..an entire island with moorage, camping, hiking, a dance pavilion, zillion dollar views and plenty of wildlife literally in the middle of Nanaimo Harbour and an easy dinghy ride to the aptly named 'Dinghy Dock Pub' (visible in the first pic with it's shuttle lifeboat ferries)

It was a coal mining centre (hence the name) and also a significant sandstone quarrying operation for years. The columns standing in the front of the San Francisco mint come from here, the stones in the other picture are the leftovers of pulp mill stones used up and down the coast in the many Groundwood pulp mills that thrived in the 20s through 60s.

Nanaimo itself has done a wonderful job with the waterfront with parks, several city and private marinas, seawall walks and good facilities within easy walking.

Plenty of history here (by West coast standards) and just a great place to spend a weekend any time of year...










All yours...


----------



## tdw

*Land of Oz*


----------



## fallard

Forgacs floating drydock in Carrington NSW in the lower photo. Ferry terminal (with all the gables to right of center) in upper photo.


----------



## tdw

Wow .... that was impressive. The ferry terminal bit is wrong if I'm looking at the same gables as you .... Newcastle doesn't really have a ferry terminal, there is only one ferry that goes across the river to Stockton, you can see it further to the right. To the left of the top pic there used to be a Waterman's dock where my great great great grandfather used to ply his trade. Sadly he was also a pisspot and ended up a floater.

(Carrington is a suburb of Newcastle on the other side of the river with a highly regarded small ship yard. They specialise in tarting up super yachts and the like. The old floating dock is set for scrapping I believe.)


----------



## fallard

I was looking just to the right of the tower with the mushroom cap, where you can see a rather distinctive building with a dozen gables. The Newcastle terminus of the Newcastle-Stockton ferry is on the Western side of the Queens Wharf, which is right in front of the many-gabled building.

If you are still game for this, see if you can identify the following harbor:


----------



## tdw

Need a bit of help. Ocean ?

You've obviously been to Newcastle. If not recently there have been some pretty major changes. What was once a really awful dirty dump of a place is now quite nice. We always pull in for a few days whenever we are up that way.


----------



## Geoff54

You have to look out quite a way before you see a mast, so it’s a shallow bay…. it somehow looks Caribbean and fallard’s last pic was from the Caribbean so that's what I’m thinking... ‘Reminds me of the Abacos so somewhere in the Bahamas, maybe?? 

Follow me, I’ll lead you up the wrong path for sure


----------



## Zanshin

I need a bit (well, a lot) of assistance for this picture - lots of sailboats so it seems to be a cruising location, vegetation looks Caribbean, as does the size, slope and color of the beach.


----------



## tdw

Sandy Ground - Anguilla (I think exact location is Road Bay)


----------



## fallard

tdw: I haven't been to Newcastle at all and it's almost 30 years since I've been to Australia. 

It's not the Bahamas. Look further south. It's the port of entry for a Caribbean country that fought a war for independence.


----------



## tdw

Well I must say you did a good job of identification. 

Speaking of which ... are you saying that your pic is not Sandy Ground/Road Bay Anguilla ?


----------



## Faster

I think Fallard didn't make to the last page.. I don't think there's much doubt that you've nailed it once again!


----------



## fallard

Sorry about that, I did miss the last page. 

Must have been too easy for you guys. Back to tdw!


----------



## tdw

FAllard ... blind luck on my part.










Ok .... I've never been here but I have spent time on the larger island to its west. Large island is home to the capital city of the group. Stong wartime connection with the USA. Somewhat off the beaten track for south pacific cruisers but most definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## Geoff54

Well the islands that seem to tick all the boxes would be the Philippines but most of the small islands are east and south of Luzon and I can't match it to anything east. 

I assume "off the beaten track" excludes Fiji. Or do you mean this island rather than the group?

Looked at the other obvious WWII islands but so far.....


----------



## tdw

Not nearly as major a group as the Phillipines nor as on the track as Fiji. This island itself is very much off the track but the group as a whole is not exactly overun with tourists. Popular with divers I believe.


----------



## Geoff54

Oh boy, if this is an island on the edge of one of those atolls in French Polynesia or the Marshall Islands, I'll still be looking at Christmas. But the fun of this thread is finding new places so....


----------



## tdw

Geoff54 said:


> Oh boy, if this is an island on the edge of one of those atolls in French Polynesia or the Marshall Islands, I'll still be looking at Christmas. But the fun of this thread is finding new places so....


Geoff,
Sovereign nation, landmass of nearly 30,000 kilometres or about 11,000 square miles so its not simply a tiny archipelago.

I could give you hints re connection with America and WWII but as soon as I did you would have me.


----------



## Faster

Is this/are these islands within a reef system?


----------



## Classic30

Using the size of that house for scale, it's not a very big island wherever it is.

To be South Pacific yet out of the way, I'm guessing somewhere along the North Island of New Zealand, but I must admit 'ol Fuzzy's clues are a little cryptic to me... and if I'm right, there are an awful lot of islands to choose from.


----------



## Bilgewater

I think it's the Solomon Islands but for the life of me I can't find the specific island.


----------



## Geoff54

Bilgewater said:


> I think it's the Solomon Islands but for the life of me I can't find the specific island.


Sounds right to me. I think it's the only place that fits all the clues but I can't find it either.


----------



## Bilgewater

Geoff54 said:


> Sounds right to me. I think it's the only place that fits all the clues but I can't find it either.


Guadalcanal is the big island which was the scene of major fighting between the USA and Japan during the war. The land mass of Solomon Islands is 28,400 sq km (just under 30,000). So it should be somewhere to the east of the big island of Guadalcanal with it's capital of Honiara.

This is what the clues lead me to believe.


----------



## Classic30

I could be wrong, but the island in the pic just doesn't looks like the Solomons.. not dense enough rainforest. To have a jetty like that would mean a Resort, but there aren't many resort islands east of Honiara.


----------



## Geoff54

Hartley18 said:


> I could be wrong, but the island in the pic just doesn't looks like the Solomons.. not dense enough rainforest. To have a jetty like that would mean a Resort, but there aren't many resort islands east of Honiara.


Can you think of another "Sovereign nation, landmass of nearly 30,000 kilometres or about 11,000 square miles" anywhere in the Pacific? Everywhere else is either too big or too small - nowhere else is "just right". 

I think I've looked at every little spec in the Solomans, so I'm ready for somewhere else.


----------



## Bilgewater

Island of Tavanipupu off the east coast of Guadalcanal?









GE does not show the long wharf so it's tough to pinpoint.


----------



## Geoff54

Impressive!! I can't even find it on the satellite.


----------



## Faster

Well done Steve.. even with the name it took a while. Interesting the GE shot's 2012.. perhaps the pier isn't there anymore..


----------



## tdw

Bilge shoots, Bilge scores .... well done that man.

Generally known as Tivanipupu but GE spells Tavainipupu ... sneaky buggers.

Wharf is still there but much shortened and hidden under cloud cover on GE.

I need to sail there one day to pay my respects to an old friend who once owned the island and is buried there. 

The wartime connection with America that is most well known would be the sinking of PT109 and a certain JFK who was skipper of the thing. That was away to the north west.


----------



## Bilgewater

Tricky Andrew, very good.
OK, where it this?


----------



## tdw

A waterfall in Canada


----------



## Zanshin

A waterfall in *western* Canada


----------



## Bilgewater

This was a very very poor choice on my part. It was getting late last night so quickly picked something I had on hand, so I blame it on the previous one taking so long.  ...The one that didn't look the same on GE.

Yes, it's a waterfall in Western Canada. We're looking for the name of the bay, I don't think the waterfall has a name. This bay is just off a channel which shares it's name with many of the world newspapers. The bay is on the mainland of BC.


----------



## Faster

Well, I found it but I can't name it, nor the falls. Unfortunately for non locals, GE isn't very good about naming channels and passes (but I got THAT hint - also the name of a delightful bay further south...) makes it tough. And this location is utterly un-named as well.


----------



## Bilgewater

Yes, I see that now. I was trying to find it just now through GE myself and now I realize that charts of the area would also be required. Likely only a local would have gotten that. Next time I will choose a location wisely...lesson learned...cleaning up my act...on with the show

I think you have it Ron...It's Kwatsi Bay off "Tribune" Channel up in the Broughton Islands from the clue. Good going Ron.


----------



## Faster

OK.. location 50deg52'N, 126deg15' W for those looking.....

This was the scene of a significant historical event near the turn of a century...


----------



## Zanshin

Hmmm.... must be Caribbean, it has that feel to it. The beach sand is dark so I immediately think of Antigua, but the traffic is right-hand drive and I could swear that I know the west coast well enough and don't recognize it. Can't be fortifications on Statia because there's no Saba on the horizon ... St. Kitts is out as well, I think. The cars look nice... perhaps a French Island south of Antigua?


----------



## Faster

Zanshin said:


> Hmmm.... must be Caribbean, it has that feel to it.... perhaps a French Island south of Antigua?


.... getting warm....


----------



## Zanshin

Maybe it isn't French after all.... I just realized that there's not a single moped in sight!


----------



## Faster

Zanshin said:


> Maybe it isn't French after all.... I just realized that there's not a single moped in sight!


.. or it means it's not Les Saintes.....


----------



## Zanshin

I was sure it was somewhere on Guadeloupe, but Google Earth wasn't my friend and I found nothing similar. I'd check further south if the darned internet connection weren't so slow here.


----------



## Geoff54

Other than France, the only other place that I know that has those little trains, is Martinique. I think this might be Saint Pierre.


----------



## Faster

Geoff54 said:


> Other than France, the only other place that I know that has those little trains, is Martinique. I think this might be Saint Pierre.


Yes, Geoff.. well done. The event alluded to is, of course, the 1901 eruption of Mt Pele.. an amazingly destructive blast that left, IIRC only two survivors.. one out to sea, another in a 'solitary cell' in a nearby prison.
Many gutted ruins remain; the prison, a theatre among them



















the 'survivor's' cell in the prison basement:










Typical EU funded improvements:










The 'Villian" today










You're up, Geoff... nicely done.


----------



## Geoff54

Lets try a change of pace. This was a major center for wooden boat building.


----------



## Faster

Geoff54 said:


> Lets try a change of pace.


Are we in Europe?


----------



## Geoff54

Faster said:


> Are we in Europe?


----------



## Zanshin

Very nice pictures and challenging identification. I get a feel of old Holland, but that red ensign leads one in a different direction. Would this location be somewhere in Sussex, U.K.?


----------



## Geoff54

Zanshin said:


> Very nice pictures and challenging identification. I get a feel of old Holland, but that red ensign leads one in a different direction. Would this location be somewhere in Sussex, U.K.?


Obviously the red ensign was in response to faster, so right country but wrong county. (The second picture is from the web because none of mine showed an ensign clearly)

There is a statue near the water that commemorates an ancient but little known battle.

Despite being an ancient settlement, there is an American connection which is celebrated by a display in one the buildings.


----------



## Geoff54

Here's a slightly clearer picture.


----------



## fallard

The prominent building is the Church of St Mary the Virgin, by the Hythe, Maldon, Essex.


----------



## Zanshin

Well, I had the "sex" part right.....


----------



## Faster

Well done Fallard... I'd never have found that - looking more coastal, not 'up the river' (No paddle )


----------



## Geoff54

Zanshin said:


> Well, I had the "sex" part right.....


There are several sexes in England - Err, never mind.

I was just about to add some more clues. Congratulations!

Maldon, on the tidal estuary of the Blackwater was home to several boat yards, best known of which was Cook's Yard (the black building you can just see in front of the church in the previous picture) who's primary business was to build and maintain Thames Sailing Barges. It finally closed when the last shipwright retired in 1992 and is now home to a charter company that charters Thames Barges for pleasure trips. The annual barge match race series, sailed around the East and South coast of England is the second oldest sailing race (after the Americas Cup) and is still a sight to behold.

My folks used to run a pub, opposite to a working quay about 25 miles away and I had the pleasure to meet the last few men who sailed the barges commercially. The optimum crew was "two men and a boy" but at least one old skipper used to sail singlehanded - I smile when I read "what's the largest boat I can sail single handed"?










The American connection is that Lawrence Washington, an ancestor of George Washington is buried at All Saints Church and the Washington coat of arms is displayed in the church.

The ancient battle was the battle of Maldon in 991 when the Vikings defeated the Saxons but were persuaded not to sack the town by being paid not to do so.










Maldon is also the home of the annual Maldon Mud Race. It used to held in December or January but has now been moved to the summer for "safety reasons". (You might as well have the clue anyway).

But Maldon's biggest claim to fame is that it is the first place that I raised a sail.


----------



## Faster

Geoff54 said:


> .....But Maldon's biggest claim to fame is that it is the first place that I raised a sail.


.. and of course there's a plaque there to commemorate the event!?


----------



## fallard

OK, several of the previous locations took a lot of work. Here's one that may be too easy, but you never know.

This is a view leaving a world-famous harbor with the tiniest lighthouse.


----------



## Bilgewater

Mystic Seaport?


----------



## fallard

Bilgewater: You are close in the sense that the lighthouse at Mystic Seaport is a replica of the one shown in the previous post. The lighthouse at Mystic Seaport is about 1/4 nm from my house, whereas the original is quite a bit further away.


----------



## Zanshin

Could it be the Brant Point Lighthouse at Brant Point on Nantucket, MA?


----------



## fallard

Yes, it's Brandt Point at the entrance to Nantucket Harbor, which is about 100 nm (by water) from its twin at Mystic Seaport. It amazes me that the Brandt Point light survives in such an apparently vulnerable location.

BTW, you'll need more than this little light to make it into the harbor. Check the jetty that is visible on Google Earth, but is underwater at high tide. The entrance buoys will keep you out of trouble as long as you mind the chart and don't take any shortcuts.

Your turn, Zanshin.


----------



## Zanshin

I haven't been in to Nantucket, but I learned to sail on Matha's Vineyard in the year before I went to college.

OK - Here's a bit of a tougher one, particularly with the ship names being obfuscated a bit


----------



## Faster

Germany, judging by the 'SCHL' and the "Henkell" umbrellas?


----------



## Zanshin

Yep, it is Germany. I once worked a km away from the Henkell factory, but that was in Wiesbaden, Germany and I will admit that the picture was not taken on the Rhine.

(some of) those tugs were built before 1940 and are still in use.


----------



## Faster

Have to go with Hamburg...


----------



## Zanshin

You've got it and it is your turn! Those "Schleppko" tugs have diesel engines that put out 400HP while doing about 800RPM.
(I played tourist in Hamburg one day with good weather and some of the pictures are at Taking a tour of the Hamburg Port other sightseeing in the city


----------



## Faster

Another change of pace.... er... region:


----------



## PCP

Faster said:


> Have to go with Hamburg...


Jesus, I have to look more often to this thread. i was replying that. By the way for the one that go there, and the Hamburg boat show is a good pretest (It was there that I bought my previous boat) the place to eat is just behind the Port on the Portuguese quarter. The place was recommended to me when I asked on the Hamburg boat show to a nice guy (the local importer of Finngulg yachts) where was the best and cheapest place to eat. The fun of it was that he did not know I was Portuguese

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Faster said:


> Another change of pace.... er... region:


Miami region?


----------



## Faster

Not Miami, not Atlantic... this area (this town and a nearby neighbour) have figured prominently in Canadian news of late.. for the wrong type of reason.


----------



## tdw

I suspect at the time you were mooching about in a Passport 42 .


----------



## Faster

Passport 40, but who's counting...


----------



## tdw

Whats a couple of feet between friends but forty was the prettier boat. 

okley dokley so we are somewhere in the Sea of Cortès ? 

Canadian news ? I found something about someone's mother, alas not mine, going missing in Pueto Vallarta but nothing matches your pic.


----------



## Faster

Mexico is the right track... and the right coast.. recently a couple of expats have met an untimely demise in the general area...

This extravagant rock pile is across the channel for the more modest village (below)


----------



## tdw

Melaque ?


----------



## Faster

Oohh..... sooo close.. Malaque was one of the villages where the murders occurred, this is the other. Melaque has just a bay whereas this place has a posh marina and a sheltered (but shallow) lagoon...


----------



## tdw

Oh yes, so it is .. Barra de Navidad .....


----------



## tdw

I didn't notice the change of name, though Melaque covered the whole lot. Tell you what, that big stink boat stands right out on GE.


----------



## Faster

Barra it is.. we joined our friends there at the marina, then spent some time at Tenacatita about 20NM back up the coast. Marvelous beach and a mangrove 'jungle tour' before anchoring at Melaque and taking a taxi to Manzinillo airport..










You're up...


----------



## tdw

My guess is that any Australians will get this right smartly but it may keep the foreigners quiet for a while.

Ask and ye shall be hinted.


----------



## Classic30

Looks a little like Fremantle, but I've been wrong before..


----------



## tdw

Fremantle ? FREMANTLE ? and you are wrong again Hartles old bean cos no it is not Fremantle .... Fremantle ffs ....


----------



## tdw

though you are right to the extent that we are talking west coast ....


----------



## tdw

Fremantle .....










Now Hartles .... transpose the freaking ORIANA onto my pic .... hmmm ....

Sorry mate .... end of derision ....


----------



## Classic30

{shrug} Wild guess.. saw the buildings.. although, yes, I suppose I should have checked my hunch on GE first...


----------



## tdw

Ok, so I'm gone for some time .... so we are on the west coast of part of Australia, pretty isolated.


----------



## Bilgewater

Strahan Harbour, Tasmania?


----------



## Classic30

I think you're right, Bilge - but better wait for 'ol Fuzzy.


----------



## Faster

Good job Steve.. I scoured all those 'land locked' lakes/lagoons on the Aust. south coast, knew it had to be that kind of topography, but even when I ran into more or less desert I never though to head south to Tasmania..


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Its been a while since Ive done the road from Perth to Bunbury and Bussleton... Our family used to drive it when I was a kid about 9 years old.
I was gunna say its and old photo of Mandurah. Or somewhere between the two B's... you come around the corner and theres a lil town...


Either that or its in Canada...


----------



## tdw

Bilgewater strikes again. 

Slight curve ball on that one but I did say west coast of part of Australia. I never said West Australia. 

all yours Steve.


----------



## Bilgewater

Faster said:


> Good job Steve.. I scoured all those 'land locked' lakes/lagoons on the Aust. south coast, knew it had to be that kind of topography, but even when I ran into more or less desert I never though to head south to Tasmania..


I went through the same thing...takes a lot of time. This is a great way to get to know a country. It seems Lake Mcleod in the NW is pretty much dried up or so it appears in GE. It could be seasonal but I think maybe it is a result of the long drought Australia has been going through.


----------



## Bilgewater

Thanks Fuzzy, that was a good one.

So this one may be easy for the PNWers but we will see. (that was a hint)
Unfortunately my own photos aren't as good as this one, so I robbed this from the www, hope I'm not breaking any rules .


----------



## Faster

Last time (only time?) I've been through there was around midnight in a clear moonlit night.. but the colour didn't stand out then.

I'm going to leave this for someone else... Happy hunting, people...


----------



## tdw

Swinomish Channel "Rainbow Bridge" , La Connor WA ?

Hey, that was StillRainings home port wasn't it ? I wonder how he is getting on. Good bloke Still, took some hard knocks in the GFC. 

ps - Bilge ... we modified the rules to allow choice of pics. Relying only on pics of places you have visited and photographed seemed too restrictive.


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> Swinomish Channel "Rainbow Bridge" , La Connor WA ?
> 
> Hey, that was StillRainings home port wasn't it ?


That was quick, Andrew.. That's erps' home turf too.


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> That was quick, Andrew.. That's erps' home turf too.


Its amazing what Orange Bridge PNW throws up ..... 

Do we needs Bilge's say so or can we take that as a given ?


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> Its amazing what Orange Bridge PNW throws up .....
> 
> Do we needs Bilge's say so or can we take that as a given ?


There's no doubt that's what/where it is...


----------



## Bilgewater

You got it Fuzzy, good one. I think your the man up to bat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdw

Off around the world again ...... came into here by sea some years back albeit not under sail. Lovely place, I'd love to go back.


----------



## Bilgewater

I was on my iPhone with a quick response to the last location and I don't mean to interrupt the sequence but I would like to say something about La Conner, the area and the people. I brought a boat up north from Olympia and came through this long narrow channel into La Conner. I must say, I really enjoyed La Conner. It was great to see erps again and he gave me a great tour of Skaggit County. I must say it is a very interesting place to say the least. They have lot's of float space right next to the historic main street with all kinds of old pubs and other interesting nooks and crannies to investigate.

This is the newly purchased boat we brought up...it was a good trip with no major issues. On the opposite side you can see the native reserve with the traditional hat shaped shelters where they hold various functions.




























These are the bridges including a swing railway bridge at the north end of the channel. It's quite shallow at the top and bottom of the channel but it's well marked and a pleasant diversion. A bit further north we stopped overnight at Blakely Island and had a great visit and fantastic meal with JRD22 (John and Laurie) and I got to drive Laurie's Skegway. Washington is a great place!


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> Off around the world again ...... came into here by sea some years back albeit not under sail. Lovely place, I'd love to go back.


I think we need at least a hemisphere....


----------



## PCP

Minorca?


----------



## St Anna

Its not redfern, Sydney


----------



## fallard

Looks like PCP has it: It has to be the tower near la Mola at Mahon harbor.


----------



## Faster

Not sure, but it could be alright.. pretty nasty posting a seriously blurred GE area - is it still a sensitive military installation?


----------



## fallard

Faster: Zoom in to the west of the blurry area and you can pick out the round tower and the distinctive outline of la Mola.


----------



## tdw

Paulo it is .... entrance to Mahon port 

Fast ... hasn't really been all that sensitive since Nelson traded it for Gibraltar.


----------



## PCP

fallard said:


> Looks like PCP has it: It has to be the tower near la Mola at Mahon harbor.


Fallard it seems that it is your turn. I said Minorca and I was waiting for a reply to say Mahon, you were faster. I guess that being in Europe give me a disadvantage: You are winning when I am sleeping

Regards

Paulo


----------



## fallard

PCP is being too gracious. I would still be looking if it weren't for the reference to Minorca. Well here goes. We are on an island in New England.


----------



## Hthoni

I have never been there, but my google earth is a great adventure in itself.
would it be Cuttyhunk?

thanks!


----------



## Faster

Welcome to the game, I think you may have it.. Fallard?


----------



## cmbrossa

Whoever built that rock pile monument-to-themselves / Kilroy-was-here /Inukshuk thing in the foreground, will you please go back there and put the rocks back where you found them? It took 10 million years to build this landscape and it was better the way you found it.


----------



## fallard

Congratulations to Hthoni: identifying this from Google Earth could not have been that easy.

Yes, it's Cuttyhunk with a view past the Canapitsit channel to the next island, Nashawena. The sailboats are in the outer harbor, on the Buzzards Bay side, with Vineyard Sound to the the right. Martha's Vineyard is the land mass off in the distance.

Cuttyhunk is a famous fishing location that hosted fishing camps for the well-to-do from New York City many years ago. It still is famous for striped bass

So, Hthoni, It's your turn to post a picture!


----------



## Hthoni

Ok! Thank you!
let me take you guys through different waters then.
This is Brazil. This is a very famous sailing spot, with several regatas around the year, has clear waters perfect for diving and lots of islands and natural harbours.

have a nice trip!

sailnet.com/forums/members/hthoni-albums-contest-picture2049-game2.jpg

sorry about the inconvenience of an external image, but since I'm a junior sailnet member, I can't post images yet. 

if anyone can reply with the image inside, would help us all.


----------



## Zanshin

I've linked to the picture to make it easier for others, here's Hthoni's picture:


----------



## copacabana

Ilhas Botinas, Angra dos Reis, Brazil!


----------



## Hthoni

Copacabana did it before I could say "raise the spinaker"! Congratulations!

Your turn! Thanks!


----------



## copacabana

It was easy as I sail quite a bit in that area! Those two islands are pretty distinctive and I recognized them right away. 

Here's another sailing Mecca in Brazil known for sailing events and great nightlife!


----------



## copacabana

This lighthouse may help identify the place!


----------



## Hthoni

I know this place, but the game is getting too much local.
let's give time for our non-brazilian players explore and have some fun.


----------



## copacabana

OK Hthoni, that's a good idea. If I'm not around to confirm the correct answer, please go ahead and do so for me. I'll be out most of the afternoon and I don't want to hold up the game!

abs!


----------



## PCP

Angra dos Reis?


----------



## copacabana

Close, but this place is a little bit further south. It's an island and has been used as a stop on some important round-the-world sailing races.


----------



## PCP

Itajaí?


----------



## PCP

Nah! Forget Itajaí.

Baia de todos os Santos? Salvador?


----------



## PCP

PCP said:


> Nah! Forget Itajaí.
> 
> Baia de todos os Santos? Salvador?


Nah! too many houses, forget Salvador.

It is Ilhabela


----------



## copacabana

Parabens! Ilhabela it is! Your turn Paulo.

abs.


----------



## fallard

This one was difficult. I was looking for a lighthouse, not a pylon, based on the fuzzy photo! Here's a clearer picture with the ruins of an old fort behind it.


----------



## PCP

Ok!


----------



## copacabana

Sorry about the blurry photo! I took it from a moving deck. But it is a lighthouse.


----------



## tdw

I'm thinking Atlantic (including English Channel and Biscay Bay). Looks too cold and grey to be Med. Atchitecture not all that disimilar to the channel island you posted earlier in the thread. 

How am I doing Paulo ?


----------



## Geoff54

Several times I've sat on the sea wall where the picture was taken from. But that's cheating so I think we should give the others a chance. You are looking in the right general area, Mr. Wombat, sir!


----------



## PCP

Geoff54 said:


> Several times I've sat on the sea wall where the picture was taken from. But that's cheating so I think we should give the others a chance. You are looking in the right general area, Mr. Wombat, sir!


Thanks Geoff. I assume you are British?

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

tdw said:


> I'm thinking Atlantic (including English Channel and Biscay Bay). Looks too cold and grey to be Med. Atchitecture not all that disimilar to the channel island you posted earlier in the thread.
> 
> How am I doing Paulo ?


Yes, good shoot.

Atlantic and English Channel are correct!

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Some other pictures:










More clear than that it is impossible. On the back you have a maritime museum (black) with the name of the village but even if you can read it very well on the full definition picture I am afraid you will not be able to read it with this small size


----------



## Hthoni

I Know!


----------



## PCP

Hthoni said:


> I Know!


So if you do not read the name of the pictures before I remember to change it, go away and claim the prize


----------



## Hthoni

that was the case... I read them.
too late. Can't claim the prize.


----------



## PCP

Hthoni said:


> that was the case... I read them.
> too late. Can't claim the prize.


Thanks, that's not your fault, just me being stupid Jesus it is the second time

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Hthoni

but I believe you should start giving clues here... this one is very hard.


----------



## Hthoni

like for example this painting of the same harbour, by a famous expressionist austrian artist.

sailnet.com/forums/members/hthoni-albums-contest-picture2050-painting.jpg


----------



## Hthoni

ok, now I have 10 posts... and I can post pictures. Yessss!


----------



## PCP

Hthoni said:


> but I believe you should start giving clues here... this one is very hard.


Not that much, It is on the UK on the British Channel, It is not an Island it is a very touristic place, not big but famous, where all the houses are old and the number of Pubs is incredibly high. The architecture is typical of the zone, so you can narrow it to a very small stretch of coast and besides it has a funny name that does not sound like English, a name that seems to have come from a Popey movie

You guys can ask some relevant questions to narrow it down and I will answer quickly

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Hthoni

ok then... I'll behave myself.


----------



## tdw

PCP said:


> Some other pictures:


Ok, so I have nothing but why does that pic seem so familiar ?


----------



## Faster

Padstow??


----------



## PCP

Faster said:


> Padstow??


No, but it is in Cornwall. Padstow is not on the Channel, try on the other shore of Cornwall.

The place is a natural harbor that was improved with a closed wall with an heavy iron gate that its closed at high tide maintaining the boats afloat when outside the big channel tides takes the waters away. That wall and the interior port is a well defined characteristic that you will see on the map or googlearth.

For many years their main business was smuggling


----------



## PCP

tdw said:


> Ok, so I have nothing but why does that pic seem so familiar ?


I have posted it once somewhere to show the peculiarities of English boat design.


----------



## Geoff54

PCP said:


> I have posted it once somewhere to show the peculiarities of English boat design.


Excuse me!!!


----------



## Faster

Polperro then..


----------



## tdw

Methinks no doubt but Paulo .... wtf has Polperro got to do with Popeye ?


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> Methinks no doubt but Paulo .... wtf has Polperro got to do with Popeye ?


Had me wondering too.. looking around for a Wimpy, Brutus, Olive, Sweepea etc..


----------



## Hthoni

Come on faster, your shot!


----------



## Faster

OK.. with Paulo's forgiveness we'll go ahead... Far too dreary and cold so lets go somewhere a little warmer..

Almost there:










.. and roaming the streets:


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Had me wondering too.. looking around for a Wimpy, Brutus, Olive, Sweepea etc..


I have a sneaking suspicion that when Paulo answers that question we may well be chasing him down the street .....


----------



## Hthoni

Nevis?


----------



## Faster

....and I was just about to post a hint.. Yes, Nevis. One of our favourite Caribbean stops, after Bequia and Barbuda...

One of the US founding fathers, Hamilton was born here. We found Nevis very laid back, unlike St Kitts, esp with cruise ships in harbour...

That was quick, well done.

Hthoni.. go...


----------



## Hthoni

guys you travel a lot!!! never been there, but the island look was very Caribbean, started searching on google, and some of the corner names took me there.

ok here it goes:


----------



## tdw

Judging by the palm trees warm climate .... ocean Atlantic ? ..... mainland or island ?


----------



## PCP

Faster said:


> Polperro then..


Yes!!!

Your turn


----------



## Hthoni

Island.


----------



## PCP

tdw said:


> Methinks no doubt but Paulo .... wtf has Polperro got to do with Popeye ?


Sorry if I confused things for you. Perhaps it is maybe just on my imaginary but the word sounds so little English (and funny to me) and everything is so typical that I kind of waited to see Popeye turn around a corner. I guess that if Popeye was for real this was a possible place for him to be born

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Hthoni

Paulo, I agree, the place looks very Popeye. those little tugboat looks...


----------



## Hthoni

TDW, I forgot part of the hint.
yes, atlantic ocean!


----------



## Geoff54

PCP said:


> Sorry if I confused things for you. Perhaps it is maybe just on my imaginary but the word sounds so little English (and funny to me) and everything is so typical that I kind of waited to see Popeye turn around a corner. I guess that if Popeye was for real this was a possible place for him to be born
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paulo


Err...... wasn't Popeye American?


----------



## Hthoni

ok... another picture.
you have to pass through this old fortress gate to get into the village.

the place was attacked twice by the dutch and once by the french during XVII and XVIII centuries.


----------



## Hthoni

come on guys... it's late here, I need to sleep soon.
here's another picture:


----------



## Geoff54

Hthoni said:


> come on guys... it's late here, I need to sleep soon.
> here's another picture:


Gee Hthoni, it's only half an hour since you posted the first picture.

So the lighthouse has a lot of similarities with the California light on Aruba but the fort looks more North African.


----------



## Hthoni

A lot of african culture influence, but not there.
here's a picture at the same beach, for you to spot the country.


----------



## PCP

Hthoni said:


> ok... another picture.
> you have to pass through this old fortress gate to get into the village.
> 
> the place was attacked twice by the dutch and once by the french during XVII and XVIII centuries.


It was a Portuguese fortress and even if the ones that defended it were heavily outnumbered neither the French neither the Dutch had any luck. right?


----------



## PCP

Ilha da Trindade?


----------



## Hthoni

The Dutch did conquered once, but the french went back home hands empty.


----------



## Hthoni

No, much closer to the mainland.


----------



## PCP

O farol da Ilha do mel?


----------



## Flatballer

Tineye is cheating I assume? I know it, but I have no pictures of my own to post, so I won't answer.


----------



## tdw

Flatballer said:


> Tineye is cheating I assume? I know it, but I have no pictures of my own to post, so I won't answer.


Flatballer ... by the looks of things Paulo (PCP) has identified it but the Mystery Pic itself does not need to be from your own collection. It can be anywhere provided it is a sailing location. (I presume by TinEye you mean the photo server)


----------



## Faster

Tineye is a reverse image search.. you paste the image and it searches the net for it... so it might be considered cheating.... Up to Zanshin, as OP, I reckon.


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Tineye is a reverse image search.. you paste the image and it searches the net for it... so it might be considered cheating.... Up to Zanshin, as OP, I reckon.


OIC ...... didn't know that, thought TE was another Photo Bucket. sounds like cheating to me.

Heck this is all for fun ... no money in it so why bother with anything underhand ....


----------



## Geoff54

I hadn't come across Tinyeye before but I tried it with the images from this thread so far and it's success rate was less than I expected, probably because a lot of the pictures weren't sourced from the web. I did find a higher resolution picture of Hthoni's beach babe though.  I think I'll just check any pics against Tinyeye before I post to make sure it can't be used.


----------



## Faster

Does look like Paulo's nailed it, but it will be a while before our Brazilian friends wake up...

That was a tough find...even with the lighthouse...


----------



## Flatballer

The lighthouse one popped up on Tineye. But I could still only get as close as Sao Paulo. I have no idea what the full name of the place was.

But yeah, most won't, because they're all original works.


----------



## Hthoni

Ok, let'go:

- good morning!
- the pictures are not mine
- the baby is not mine 
- except from her photo, i can assure you that the other 3 are not inverted
- it is a great sailing location
- I have been there twice
- Paulo hasn't nailed it yet, although he is getting closer

More hints?


----------



## copacabana

Would this place be in the northeast of Brazil? Maybe the state of Pernambuco?


----------



## Hthoni

Northeast, yes. Not Pernambuco.


----------



## copacabana

Fortaleza do Tapirandu, Morro de Sao Paulo, Bahia!


----------



## Hthoni

Yes sir! wonderful place.










your turn!


----------



## copacabana

That was a tough one Hthoni! The palms said northeast and when you mentioned the Dutch invasion I thought immediately of Pernambuco. Then the photo of the girl on the beach and the backgound made me think southeast...

OK. One last one in Brazil and once again in Bahia. This archipelago is one of the more visited areas by foreign-flagged boats visiting this region of Brazil. The first photo is of me arriving there after an all-night sail south from Santo Andre, BA. The second is more of a panorama of the main islands.

Hthoni, if I'm not here to declare the winner, please do so on my behalf. This one won't be so hard I think.


----------



## PCP

I give up, unless you give more information

Plenty islands on the region and all covered with trees. That one has almost no trees, unless you took a photo from some part that does not show the principal characteristics of the place and if so I will never arrive there.


----------



## copacabana

OK. More information. It's an uninhabited archipelago (there is just a government wildlife agency outpost to guard it). It has some of the best diving in Brazil. The hints above should help. It's in Bahia and it was an overnight sail going south from Santo Andre/ Cabralia.


----------



## Hthoni

PCP said:


> I give up, unless you give more information
> 
> Plenty islands on the region and all covered with trees. That one has almost no trees, unless you took a photo from some part that does not show the principal characteristics of the place and if so I will never arrive there.


Paulo,
I'm out of this photo contest, because I know this place, it wouldn't be fun. But I believe he gave you a very good hint. he told you that he left a specific port, and it took him one night to get there...


----------



## copacabana

And I thought this one was going to be easy!... 

Here's another hint. It is an important calving ground for humpback whales and is known for scuba diving and whale watching.


----------



## PCP

Ok, I guess it is the Ilha de stª Barbara


----------



## copacabana

And we have a winner! Yes, it's the Abrolhos archipelago in southern Bahia. The specific island is Sta. Barbara, one of the 5 that make up the group. This place is visited by quite a few foreign cruising boats every year and I thought it wasn't going to be so hard to identify. Over to you Paulo (and back to Europe!).


----------



## PCP

copacabana said:


> And we have a winner! Yes, it's the Abrolhos archipelago in southern Bahia. The specific island is Sta. Barbara, one of the 5 that make up the group. This place is visited by quite a few foreign cruising boats every year and I thought it wasn't going to be so hard to identify. Over to you Paulo (and back to Europe!).


Ok!


----------



## Hthoni

fantastic! But our game is significantly reducing my productivity at the office. 
is it mainland or island? i would say Iberian Peninsula... am I close?


----------



## PCP

Hthoni said:


> fantastic! But our game is significantly reducing my productivity at the office.
> is it mainland or island? i would say Iberian Peninsula... am I close?


That is unfair. One question at the time please

If it is was on the Iberia Peninsula it would not be an Island.

Yes it is an Island and belongs to one of the Iberian Countries.


----------



## Zanshin

Awesome picture, I want to go there... if only I knew where it was. It looks like the Atlantic side; is it south of Lisbon?


----------



## Faster

Berlingas?

EDIT: if this is correct you guys can all get back to work for a few hours (as I have to do....)

Will be back in a few....


----------



## PCP

Faster said:


> Berlingas?
> 
> EDIT: if this is correct you guys can all get back to work for a few hours (as I have to do....)
> 
> Will be back in a few....












Not quite but close I mean it is Berlengas not Berlingas

It is just at 15NM of my house (from the saloon I can see them) and just 10Nm from the closest port, Peniche. When I had the traditional wooden boat that was a favorite place and I have passed there many weeks on anchor.

Go on Faster


----------



## PCP

Zanshin said:


> Awesome picture, I want to go there... if only I knew where it was. It looks like the Atlantic side; is it south of Lisbon?


Sorry I was out and only saw your post now. Yes it is about 30NM North of Cascais that is on the mouth of river Tejo. Lisboa is just some miles up river.

Take a look:

https://www.google.com/search?hl=pt...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=KYKuUMblCZOAhQfz4YGgDg

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Faster

Not Caribbean, not European this place is known for a couple of things, including a boardwalk...


----------



## Geoff54

I can’t make out the first world in the foreground but the second is “Landing” – so English speaking. Lots pine trees and, bearing in mind Faster’s previous postings and location, I am thinking Pacific North West. On a river? (BTW Faster, spell check prevented you from being referred to as “Fatster”  Ooops!)


----------



## tdw

So Mills Landing it is ..... good one Fast .... who probably wishes he had blotted out the name ....


----------



## Geoff54

tdw said:


> So Mills Landing it is ..... good one Fast .... who probably wishes he had blotted out the name ....


Yep, looks like Mills Landing Cottages, 295 Boardwalk, Bamfield, British Columbia V0R1B0, Canada.








[/URL]
This photo of Mills Landing is courtesy of TripAdvisor[/IMG]


----------



## Hthoni

ouch....


----------



## PCP

tdw said:


> So Mills Landing it is ..... good one Fast .... who probably wishes he had blotted out the name ....


Your eyes are better than mine. I cannot read that, at least not on the lap top.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Faster

OK guys.... Nice work, but you two can fight over it. I was looking for Bamfield. This was the western terminus for the first transpacific communication cable laid. A delightful stop when cruising Barkley Sound and the Broken group.

Carry on!


----------



## Geoff54

I think it goes to Wombat Senior, he got it first. Andrew?


----------



## tdw

OK , here we go.


----------



## PCP

That is a nice place. It looks like North America .... it is Australia?


----------



## tdw

Yes Australia.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Eden, NSW.


----------



## Faster

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Eden, NSW.


Looks like a hole-in-one...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Faster said:


> Looks like a hole-in-one...


I've never been very well there. Sea sick on the way in and drunk on the way out.


----------



## tdw

Well how was I to know there was a bloody Australian lurking in the undergrowth.

Yep , Eden. Hoping to get down there early in the New Year.


----------



## PCP

Well, it seems the number of players is getting bigger and this round is going to be complicated. Mark has circumnavigated so we would never know where is the place is going to choose.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Heading towards the port.


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Heading towards the port.


Saba, kind of matches but I don't get the port reference.

I'm presuming Caribbean ?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> Saba, kind of matches but I don't get the port reference.
> 
> I'm presuming Caribbean ?


No hints. It's not Saba.

I put the port line in so folks would know its not some deserted island...nor the back side of one  the port is actually on the right.

I went past Saba at night early this year. Very spooky with the lava.


----------



## Faster

Profile kind of matches Stromboli.. but it looks too green (our target, not Stromboli)



MarkofSeaLife said:


> I went past Saba at night early this year. Very spooky with the lava.


.. did Mt Scenery go active??


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Faster said:


> Profile kind of matches Stromboli.. but it looks too green (our target, not Stromboli)


It is Stromboli!
Well done!

Stromboli is off the Italian coast in the Tirreno Sea.
Heading from the East Med cruisers often go through the Straits of Messina and 30nm on the western side is Stromboli.
As you pull up boats race out and tell you you MUST use a mooring... Costs 25 euros... But of course they are just trying one on! You keep going 100 meters and anchor.

Then at dusk you up anchor and follow the tourist boats out to the other side of the volcano. Every 20 minutes it erupts for 10 seconds sending a squirt of orange ash high into the sky.

Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Sorry, not Saba, Monserat. It spewing lava early this year. Hang on... When did I leave St Lucia. Must have been just before Christmas.

I think my Alzheimer's is affecting my dementia


----------



## Faster

Wow.. didn't really think that was it.. Monserrat was an obvious guess but the topography wasn't right there.

OK... This image is a pretty big hint in itself...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Grenada, St Georges


----------



## tdw

Oh well, others will have to sort you out Mark. I'm out of here.


----------



## Faster

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Grenada, St Georges


Of course... this was in 2007, a couple of years after Andre.. many roofs still not repaired, and the hillside ragged with blown out trees.

It was also the only harbour we stayed at where we were really out of the wind.. it was stifling hot...

Back to you sir, the wombat seems a step behind....


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Overlooking the port.


----------



## Faster

I guess we're the only ones still up!....

Santa Margherita Ligure., northern Italy not far from Genoa, of course!


----------



## Hthoni

Genova?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Faster said:


> I guess we're the only ones still up!....
> 
> Santa Margherita Ligure., northern Italy not far from Genoa, of course!


How the hell did you get that???

Spot on.

The town where Christopher Columbus grew up.

I was worried the words in the photo were too blurry.

Near Porto Fino. St Marghareta has a great free anchorage. Perfect to leave the boat and go visit Piza or Rome.


----------



## Faster

OK... this one's kind of easy but perhaps 'generic' enough to pose a bit of a guessing game...


----------



## Hthoni

Paulo, you did it! I just checked at google images.
holy google! let's wait for Mark.


----------



## Hthoni

thats tough... not even flags on the sterns...
caribbean I guess.


----------



## Hthoni

am i going nuts?

Agave - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

studying biology to guess a harbour... 

in fact it's the Agave Angustiflora...










but it doesn't help much, since it is spreaded through mexico and most of the caribbean.
back to the photo.


----------



## Faster

Hthoni said:


> thats tough... not even flags on the sterns...
> caribbean I guess.


Yeah, but you'll need to narrow it down a bit 

This might help... or not....


----------



## Hthoni

it helped a lot! Bequia?


----------



## Hthoni

this game makes me feel like packing and leaving the club at every image.
my wife is getting concerned.


----------



## Faster

Hthoni said:


> it helped a lot! Bequia?


Bequia it is. Port Elizabeth is the harbour.. wonderful spot. The ruins are 'Moonhole', a failed resort.

You're up Hthoni... but it's way late in the east and getting later here so it will be quiet for a while.


----------



## Hthoni

ok, let's try a tricky image. it looks like caribbean, but it's elsewhere.
this one will need some hints.










it's Brazil, it can be reached by car, and it's a marvelous diving spot.


----------



## copacabana

Hthoni, a great shot! I've been there a few times so I can't play this one ... but it's a lovely place! I think they may need a few hints.


----------



## PCP

You guys are convincing me. After all I guess I will sail to Brazil some day. Can one of you send me on a PM the reference to the best pilot book for the Brasilian coast?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Arraial Cabo, Brazil, where I want to be for the Olympics 2016


----------



## Hthoni

Sure shot! Mark didn't need that many hints.
Congratulations! You turn.

And if you guys are really coming to brazil, let me know! We should plan a fish barbecue with friends over one of those pictures.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Give me 30 minutes to get the other computer on. It's batts flat and I need sun on the solar panels.

On the last photo Arraial, it's very close to Rio, in fact if you look at Rio and follow the coast south east to the corner, it's right there. 
I was there about twn years ago on a boat when we sailed the Brazilian coast.

It's one of the most attractive spots you can imagine. The people in the town are just amazingly friendly. And it's a bus ride to Rio.
Having the boat in Rio is one of the amazing experiences, but the pollution really is hell.

The Olympics in 2016 truly will be great.

Ok off to find a photo.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It is the foreground NOT the background!

Please read line above!








Extra points if you can name the girl.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I think we need a hiint?

This is a HINT only!









This is a HINT only!

The location to identify is in the previous post.


----------



## Faster

... so we're in Turkey?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

3 hours. is it time for another hint?
Faster, me and the CIA are mates. we neither confirm nor deny...



OK Next hint.

*If Nicolle is wearing the same clothes either I am a cheapskate, or both locations are close.*


----------



## Faster

Ephesus, or nearby... perhaps remains of the tomb of St John the Apostle Certainly on the grounds shown here...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Faster said:


> Ephesus, or nearby... perhaps remains of the tomb of St John the Apostle


Its not the remains of the tomb of St John the Apostle.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Want another hint? It's been 30 minutes and I guess a fast game is a good game? But tell me how you like to play it. 

*Hint: In the HINT photo why would Nicolle be uncomfortable taking her shorts off while others wouldn't. This may confirm a suspicion.
*


----------



## Faster

Are you after the closer building? Isabey Mosque? Not the Selcuk castle in the background?


----------



## Hthoni

How about Behram Kale?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

The location required is the foreground of the quiz photo, in both photos. What's up front? Not the hint photo.

*Hint: Like a pyramid.*.


----------



## Faster

Remnants of Artemision


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Hthoni said:


> How about Behram Kale?


No it's not The Temple of Athena at Bahram Kale









Temple of Athena, Behram Kale.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Faster said:


> Remnants of Artemision


*Correct!!!*
The Temple of Artemis is one of the Seven Wonders of the World and cruisers can easily see it on the coast of Turkey near Selcuk.
It is very close to Ehpesus, or Efes, however FEW people ever stop and see this Wonder.

The only other of the Seven Wonders of the World that can bee seen is the Great Pyramid of Cheops in Egypt... Hence the hint like a pyramid.
The other Wonders are all destroyed.

In ancient times it looked better than the one and a half columns still standing









By the way, the first hint photo is of Nicolle sitting on a communal toilet in Ephuses. The city was built by the ancient Greeks and then taken over by the Romans. As you know the Romans invented the cistern, and the dunny, but really made big when they invented the Multi-Holer. Just imagine have your morning constitutional with all your mates!


----------



## Faster

Wow.. that was like pulling teeth.. Good one...

On with the world tour.. not so exotic... but it is on an island...


----------



## Capt Len

Fisgard lighthouse Fort Rod park


----------



## Faster

Capt Len said:


> Fisgard lighthouse Fort Rod park


Spoken like a local!! 

Good, you're up!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

They must have big dogs there. Those two kennels are huge.


----------



## Capt Len

Love the applause and cheering but I'm on my way to Bangkok and must bow out. Thanks anyway. ps not kennels, we breed genetically modified glaucus winged gulls for the soon to be built effluent plant in Victoria harbour..


----------



## Zanshin

Well - since I responded to the "open picture" state of the thread first, here goes...

I spent some time working outside of Antibes and thought I'd post a picture of Port Vauban, but every picture I have and those I found on the web are instantly identifiable and not even a bit of a challenge, unlike this picture:


----------



## Faster

Looks like we're on a river or a very sheltered harbour.. are we in France or was that some purposeful misdirection?????


----------



## Zanshin

I just realized that the picture is fuzzy, I'll look for a better one as a hint.

We are not in France, not even in the EU but you've got the hemisphere correct.

Here's a Google Maps excerpt from far above:


----------



## PCP

Zanshin said:


> Well - since I responded to the "open picture" state of the thread first, here goes...
> 
> ..


Sorry can you be a bit more clear about this? This means it is possible that you have not been there or that we can post pictures that are not ours but have to have been at the place?

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Faster

Paulo.. I think we all agreed that it need not be your own pic, nor that you need to have been there yourself in the interests of keeping this going.. It need be a sailing/boating related place, that's about it.

As to the current target.. Northern Hemisphere, not EU..... North America?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Annapolis, USA


I haven't been there, but if I had it should look like this.


----------



## Geoff54

I think Zanshin is being careful with his choice of words - he say it's not in the EU rather than saying not in Europe. I'm thinking either Scandinavia or one of the non EU counties around the Med, like Turkey or Croatia. 

Zanshin, are you trying to mislead us?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Geoff54 said:


> like Turkey or Croatia
> 
> ?


I don't think either country could build bridges or freeways like that... 

They couldn't organsie the cement to get here before it sets....


----------



## Zanshin

Geoff54 said:


> I think Zanshin is being careful with his choice of words - he say it's not in the EU rather than saying not in Europe. I'm thinking either Scandinavia or one of the non EU counties around the Med, like Turkey or Croatia.
> 
> Zanshin, are you trying to mislead us?


Spot on. The picture site is in Europe, but not the EU. It gets chilly there in winter.

Additional Hint: The same harbour from a different viewpoint and the coat of arms for the city
















p.s. PCP: Yes, one can use pictures that aren't one's own, but one should have been there. Pictures should be sailing or at least water related.


----------



## Faster

So..cruiseship destination.. likely Scandinavia but what a jungle of islands and settlements to try to look through.. that's some cruising grounds - of only it stayed liquid...


----------



## Hthoni

Faster, I have even tried to check out all avida Cruises ( the cruise company with the nice hull painting) destinations... Even in the Black Sea! But it seems that I missed some spot.


----------



## Faster

The ship came up as AIDAblu, but she cruises all over Europe, and the med... wasn't much help.


----------



## Hthoni

Oops... You're right, not avida but Aida.


----------



## PCP

Zanshin said:


> Spot on. The picture site is in Europe, but not the EU. It gets chilly there in winter.
> 
> ....
> 
> p.s. PCP: Yes, one can use pictures that aren't one's own, but one should have been there. Pictures should be sailing or at least water related.


Guess I give up. The only Nordic countries that have sea and are not EU are Norway, Iceland and Russia and I checked those one


----------



## Geoff54

I have always been interested in Junk Rigs and have recently been reading about the work on cambered panels done by Arne Kverneland and split rigs by Slieve McGalliard. 

Arne Kverneland is from Stavanger Norway so, on a whim, I took a look. 

Zanshin?


----------



## Hthoni

Stavenger!


----------



## Hthoni

Ouch... Geoff you posted it one minute before me!


----------



## Hthoni

I found it through the coat of arms, after a dozen different google attempts.


----------



## PCP

Jesus, I knew that it was to be Norway, was there looking passed the city and missed it. How dumb can I be


----------



## tdw

Geoff54 is next up for post. 

DownEast ... you need to check the rules of the game. Its not just open slather, whoever identifies the posted pic first, gets to then post their own.


----------



## Geoff54

I was waiting for Zanshin to confirm but I'm pretty confident and, as he appears to be offline, I guess I'll "Keep Calm and Carry On".

Have a go at this Downeast. It's a very popular spot and I think we need something a bit easier after the last one. At least I think it's easier.

Looking for the location where the picture was taken from.


----------



## Hthoni

this one is not easy! very little information about the location.
hints please...


----------



## Geoff54

O.K. but it is much easier than somewhere in Brazil that no one else knows about 

This is a popular spot in a popular and very well known group of islands. I took that picture but I have seen many taken from the same place by others.

Here is a different view.


----------



## PCP

Hum, that seems as unknown to me as Brazil Those houses are not European so those are Caribbean Islands?


----------



## tdw

Florida Keys or Bahamas ? (That's not an answer its a question )


----------



## Geoff54

Caribbean, yes. 

The buildings are the small resort, which is named after the island. This used to be one of the quieter bays where you tended to avoid most of the party crowd but the resort is expanding and the two buildings in the lower right are new, so I fear for the future. This a small island with only a handful of private houses + the resort. The islands are close together; in the second picture you can see four islands.

Not the Keys or Bahamas.


----------



## T37SOLARE

Peter Island, BVI's?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Peter island resort, Peter island BVIs


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I was first! I was first! 

I'm gunna stamp my feet!

And cry!!!


----------



## Geoff54

Mark/T37 you can both stamp your feet because you are close but not quite there.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Pretty sure Solare has got this, but if he hasn't then I'd go Cooper Island Resort, Cooper Island BVIs


----------



## Geoff54

O.K. Mark, you stamped your feet just loud enough

Cooper Island Beach Club, Manchioneel Bay looking across Sir Francis Drake Channel towards Tortola.

From the other direction.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Ok thank you. BVIs are a nice sailing destination, and like the second photo it does look like sailing on some huge enclosed bay (two actually)

Ok my next one...










Country and city/town/village 

And yes, I took the photo.


----------



## Geoff54

Too easy! But I've got to go out. I'm sure someone else will get it before I get back.


----------



## fallard

Sint Maarten (Dutch Side). St. Martin to most. This was too easy!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

fallard said:


> Sint Maarten (Dutch Side). St. Martin to most. This was too easy!


The photo is Sunset Beach, At Mahlo and a wonderful place to watch the planes land and take off.
On Sundays there are 3 747's and everyone packs the bar... Topless women drink free...
Then when a plane planes the cameras click and when a plane takes off people stand at the fence and hold on while the jet blast tries to scramble them.

It's great fun!

*Congratulations Fallard*! Your photo


----------



## fallard

Try this:


----------



## cherev

American Virgins, St. John? Most of that island is a park.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Sydney, Nova Scotia.


----------



## fallard

You're getting warm, but it's not St.John. Looking for the name of the harbor when you get there.


----------



## fallard

Definitely not Sydney, NS.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

St Thomas. The harbor name is St Thomas Harbor. Or STH to us locals. That's Sid's boat and his wife is a real goer.


----------



## fallard

A view across the harbor, as seen on the port beam of of the schooner in post #520. There is a religious connotation to the location of the building on the right.


----------



## fallard

MarkofSeaLife, that may be Sid's boat ( I wouldn't know) but it's not St.Thomas.


----------



## Geoff54

We know Fallard visited Culebra and St John was "getting warm", so this has to be Spanish Virgins / Puerto Rico, eh?


----------



## fallard

Not Puerto Rico/SVI. Puerto Rico is not as warm as St. John. Here's a more prominent landmark:


----------



## Geoff54

So it's St. Croix and I assume it's Gallows Bay but I still can't place the first two pictures.


----------



## fallard

Gallows Bay it is, at Christiansted. The first photo is looking SSW from the docks at St. Croix Marine. The second photo is looking west toward Protestant Cay. The third photo is of Christiansvaern fort.

Congrats to Geoff54: your turn.


----------



## Geoff54

If you have been here this should be instantly recognizable - if not you might need a few clues.


----------



## Hthoni

wow!!! is it a parking lot?


----------



## Faster

First thought was Avalon Harbour Catalina Island but that ain't it.... similar setup though.


----------



## Zanshin

For those who've been to "The Bight" in the BVI it almost looks like that, except there's too much order in the ranked moorings the infamous Willie T's is missing.

My guess is that the water pictured in the picture will, at some point in time, pass Gibraltar. The mooring arrangements look typically French.


----------



## PCP

Not nice, I mean, nice place but crowded anchorage. The only place I know with so crowded anchorages is Croatia but I don't know that one.

It is Croatia?


----------



## kwaltersmi

Two Harbors in Isthmus Cove on Catalina Island (California).


----------



## PCP

kwaltersmi said:


> Two Harbors in Isthmus Cove on Catalina Island (California).


I guess you have guess it right. I should have noticed a big difference regarding Europe: The number of motor boats is huge if compared with what you get here on anchorage.


----------



## Geoff54

Sorry I haven't been around - damn real life got in the way.

It is Isthmus Cove, one of Two Harbors on Santa Catalina Island; obviously on a busy summer weekend. They use a double mooring system connected by a line (called a "spreader line " in the diagram but usually referred to as a "sand line") so the boats can be really packed in when it's busy. Catalina is the only place I have encountered this system.

All yours kwaltersmi.


----------



## tdw

Geoff .... why are they all there ? Are these boats permanently moored or visiting ? What is so hot about Catalina Island ?


----------



## fallard

If you've got a boat anywhere between Marina del Ray and Seal Beach, where else can you go on an overnight or weekend sail? Another marina?


----------



## Geoff54

tdw said:


> Geoff .... why are they all there ? Are these boats permanently moored or visiting ? What is so hot about Catalina Island ?


Because that's the only place to go! That's an exaggeration but not by much. There might be a few permanent mooring in other places but I don't think there are any in Isthmus Cove.

The greater Los Angeles area has a gazillion people; maybe more. Along the coast there are a lot of places to keep a boat, ranging from the huge marinas like Marina Del Rey to the small condos around Huntington Harbor with a private dock. Now look at the coast line. Not many coves or inlets and most that do exist aren't nice sheltered places to drop the hook. And there are large number of urban (mostly power) boat owners with low skill levels for whom a slip is normal and a mooring is an adventure. For those that don't fit this profile, please cut me a little slack - I don't live there anymore so you can't get to me 

So a nice summer weekend is approaching; what are you going to do? You can go from one harbor to another that is similar&#8230;&#8230;. well there's always Catalina! It's an easy day sail or if you have a power boat, a couple of hours from any of the marinas, so you even make it after work on Friday. If you go to Avalon, Isthmus Cove or one of the nearby coves, you can pick up a nice safe mooring and the Harbor Master will even take you there and help you pick it up. Hail "shoreboat" on the VHF and a water taxi magically appears to take you to the bar or restaurant so you don't have to be fussed with that infernal dingy (if you even have one) and it will bring you back after the few the few beers too many, that you know you'll have. You can even avoid any provisioning, if you want to.

In short it's reachable, it's easy and there's not a lot of alternatives. What I don't understand is why more people don't go to the other side of the Two Harbors - it only takes an extra hour or two to get there, it's quieter and you can still walk to Isthmus Cove in a few minutes.


----------



## Faster

A bit of drift here, waiting for Kwalt to post a pic.. 

But that's the beauty of the PNW as a cruising ground. Endless short hop destinations, multitude of harbours/inlets to choose from, marinas if you want them, coves if you don't. Sheltered waters from Tacoma WA essentially to Alaska with the odd open stretch, so even utter solitude is available if you go far enough afield..

I expect parts of the Croatian coast, maybe Turkey and Greece might compare topographically and recent posts here show that Brazil has some beauty spots too.. If BC and Puget Sound had those climates, there'd not be a better spot worldwide...


----------



## kwaltersmi

Ok, here's the next quiz:


----------



## Faster

Any Beach Boys fans around here??


----------



## flyingwelshman

Willemstad, Curacao?


----------



## kwaltersmi

Faster knows this one, so use his clue.

Welsh - You're close, but on the wrong ABC.


----------



## flyingwelshman

Oranjestad, Aruba?

(Now I know my ABC's)


----------



## kwaltersmi

flyingwelshman said:


> Oranjestad, Aruba?
> 
> (Now I know my ABC's)


'

Ding, ding, ding! We have a winner. Take it away, Flyingwelshman.


----------



## flyingwelshman

kwaltersmi said:


> '
> 
> Ding, ding, ding! We have a winner. Take it away, Flyingwelshman.


Those coloured buildings are pretty distinctive.

Here's some on Bonaire (the 'B' island) behind he luxury yacht 'A':















Okay, here's the new location:


----------



## fallard

Killarney Lighthouse, on Georgian Bay, Ontario


----------



## fallard

Killarney East, that is.


----------



## flyingwelshman

fallard said:


> Killarney Lighthouse, on Georgian Bay, Ontario


Right in one!

Your go....


----------



## fallard

This one may be too easy, but it it's a beautiful spot, worth exploring by land and sea.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Columbie anchorage in St. Barth's?


----------



## kwaltersmi

Actually, I take that back...How about Rodney Bay in St. Lucia?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It does look like St Lucia, but its not Rodney Bay. I think it's the one just north of those two peaks... My big computer is out of batteries so I can't check the chart for the name.... The mountains were the Pitons? So Pitons Bay?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I don't think I am right, because the mountains are much taller than that, if my dementia helps me.... And the town was Soufriere, which could be there but cut by the framing of the photo.... But I don't think these mullock hills are the Pitons.

Looks pretty! I will go there.


----------



## Faster

Not the Pitons... too big a bay and 'baby' hills.. Not sure it's St Lucia at all...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Grenada, Woburn Bay, with the tip of Hog Island at the right... And some judicious photoshopping?

I think I recognize some of the boats at anchor.... They have been there for 30 years and run the VHF net


----------



## kwaltersmi

It does look suspiciously like Woburn Bay. I've never been outside of St. George's but the aerial view from Google seems to match: Woburn Bay, Grenada


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

kwaltersmi said:


> . I've never been outside of St. George's ]


I assure you, you made the right decision. 

I did time in Prickley Bay, but St George's is definitely the pick. I was at anchor there for about a month. Having the Caranage as the dinghy dock is one of the pleasures of cruising.


----------



## fallard

I thought my post would be easy. Grenada is too far south.


----------



## PCP

BEQUIA-Friendship Bay?


----------



## fallard

Bequia is too far south. If you look carefully, the ruins of a sugar mill can be seen on the left.


----------



## Faster

Are we in the Virgins?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

fallard said:


> Bequia is too far south. If you look carefully, the ruins of a sugar mill can be seen on the left.


It's Mount Gay Bay!!!


----------



## fallard

We are in the Virgins. Not Mount Gay Bay (?).


----------



## PCP

Lienster bay/water melon bay?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Great Bay, Norman Island?


----------



## Faster

Howzabout Trunk Bay, St John?


----------



## fallard

PCP has it, allowing for a typo. It's Waterlemon Bay in the foreground within the larger context of Leinster Bay. The sandy area is attached to Waterlemon Cay, a great snorkeling spot. Off to the left you can barely make out the gray structures that are part of the ruins of the Annaberg sugar plantation, which is worth a visit.

This area is within the US Virgin Island park system and includes hiking trails connecting to the rest of St. John. There is a lot of history on this island, including the slave rebellion in the 18th century. 

Your turn, PCP.


----------



## PCP

OK!


----------



## fallard

Mediterranean? Any hints?


----------



## PCP

Yes. Med. That's a very good anchorage with a lot of wind and sea protection from all sides except one. Both pictures were taken from my boat, the first one to the bow this one to the opposite side.


----------



## copacabana

Capri?


----------



## PCP

copacabana said:


> Capri?


No. It is not Italy.


----------



## Faster

White cliffs.... Malta? Comino?


----------



## PCP

Faster said:


> White cliffs.... Malta? Comino?


No, not Malta. You have to sail to W-NW


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Sardinia, Cagliari


----------



## Faster

Does 'Not Italy' rule out Sardinia?

Mallorca then?


----------



## tdw

wnw ..... we are not in the Balearics by any chance ?


----------



## PCP

tdw said:


> wnw ..... we are not in the Balearics by any chance ?


Yes Faster, Sardinia is Italy and is therefore out.

Yes Andrews, definitively Balearic Islands. It's easy now, I guess


----------



## PCP

Ok guys, I am going to bed.

Clear than this I haven't.










This is a big photo but I can only post it like this without putting the page out of configuration. Anyway you can see clearly the shape of the place. It is a famous one.


----------



## tdw

damn, i don;t have time to find it ... its not Cala Blanca is it ?


----------



## tdw

No .... Camp de Mar on Majorca ?


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> No .... Camp de Mar on Majorca ?


.. don't think this place is as heavily developed, from what we can see...

Maybe Cala Galdana on Minorca?


----------



## PCP

Faster said:


> .. don't think this place is as heavily developed, from what we can see...
> 
> Maybe Cala Galdana on Minorca?


Yes, right on the spot

Your turn...and back to America


----------



## PCP

tdw said:


> No .... Camp de Mar on Majorca ?


Sorry for not have answered in time but out timetables are kind of opposed. I was sleeping


----------



## Faster

Good morning....

A couple of pics of a bit of paradise... the second is a hint.


----------



## PCP

Bahamas? that can be anywhere. I don't believe those birds would only mate in one Island. More pictures please


----------



## Faster

Not Bahamas... The Frigate Bird colony is quite well known. This island is difficult to visit if swell is running high. The anchorage is very shallow and the reef is too. Not a cruise ship stop, very low population.


----------



## downeast450

The Dry Tortugas?

Down


----------



## PCP

Faster said:


> Not Bahamas... The Frigate Bird colony is quite well known. This island is difficult to visit if swell is running high. The anchorage is very shallow and the reef is too. Not a cruise ship stop, very low population.


Hum : Magnificent frigatebirds live along American, tropical coastlines. They breed as far north as 25 degrees north latitude in Mexico and Florida and as far south 27 degrees south latitude in Brazil. *They are especially common in southern Florida, the Gulf Coast, the Caribbean islands and the west coast of Mexico*.

That is a lot of ground

It is a Caribbean Island?


----------



## PCP

Forget last post:

Barbuda: low bay/West Coast beach?

It has not a name on Google earth, so let's call it West coast Barbuda.


----------



## Faster

Barbuda it is..


----------



## PCP

Ok, an easy one from a great place. Historic town, very sheltered place, very good holding, lots of wind at night.

A view of the port










A view of the fortress that surrounds the town










A view from the boat (at anchor) to the town at night. On top the yellow lights is the fortress that after surrounding the town goes up, like a China mini great wall and surrounds the mountains too.










A view to the town from the other side of the bay:


----------



## Zanshin

Southampton?


----------



## PCP

Zanshin said:


> Southampton?


Very far away


----------



## tdw

Here I am guessing Mediterranean, Adriatic, probably Croatia ?


----------



## tdw

Dubrovnik ?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Dubrovnik, Croatia, but the wall doesn't go up the hill.


----------



## PCP

tdw said:


> Here I am guessing Mediterranean, Adriatic, probably Croatia ?


You are almost there: Yes, Med, yes Adriatic, Not Croatia.










Another picture taken from the same place (my boat on anchor) on the opposite direction. I mean that is the only access to that city.

That is a cruise ship turning around. It almost touch boat sides


----------



## PCP

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Dubrovnik, Croatia, but the wall doesn't go up the hill.


 Yes the wall is not very different from Dubrovnick but look at the mountains all around. Not like Dubrovnick


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

PCP said:


> Yes the wall is not very different from Dubrovnick but look at the mountains all around. Not like Dubrovnick


I was in Dubrovnik during the war, not on the boat obviously..... The land looks like turkey, but can't be because of the man topless fishing... Could be Greece, or former Yugoslavia but I don't know where.

I love this game cos there's so MANY great places I haven't visited!!!


----------



## PCP

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I was in Dubrovnik during the war, not on the boat obviously..... The land looks like turkey, but can't be because of the man topless fishing... Could be Greece, or former Yugoslavia but I don't know where.
> 
> I love this game cos there's so MANY great places I haven't visited!!!


That's true and I would add: that I want to visit some time.

You are right, or it is Greece or one of the countries that formed the Yugoslavia

Take a look, you almost reach the place and you don't see the city. On this pictures is just in front. You have to make an effort to see the walls that surround all city, I mean on the bottom and they are big. The scale is so big that makes the city tiny




























Great night live

Some great clues: A geographical one.

The city is on a big Fjord, one of the few as south and certainly the most impressive. The Fjord has the name of the town even if the word fjord is not used there.

A historical one:

This city belonged to the Venetian Republic from 1420 to 1797. It was a big rival of Ragusa (Dubrovnick) that was independent for a time and later belonged to Byzantium. The two big rivals on the Eastern Med, the Turks and the Venetians.

..


----------



## Geoff54

Kotor, Montenegro???


----------



## PCP

Geoff54 said:


> Kotor, Montenegro???


Jesus after all the Mark's work you get it with one shoot

it was a good one, it is your turn, Kotor it is


----------



## Faster

Geoff54 said:


> Kotor, Montenegro???


Nice going Geoff.... what a fascinating spot!


----------



## Geoff54

PCP said:


> Jesus after all the Mark's work you get it with one shoot
> 
> it was a good one, it is your turn, Kotor it is


Sorry!! Mark wins enough anyway 
I've been busy and only just saw the posts but it's a place I want to visit so I recognized it.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Well done Geoff!

It does look great.


----------



## Geoff54

It's been so long since I was here that I'd have to scan old fashioned photographs... so I stole this from the web


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

No palm trees so its not the pacific.


----------



## Faster

Looks Bahamian.....


----------



## Geoff54

I suspect the palm trees were planted 
Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## fallard

Looks like Palm Cove on Long Island, about 15 nm east of Proserpine.


----------



## Geoff54

Palm Bay but close enough

The "resort" used to be the Palm Bay Hideaway and was pretty rustic but I see it is now Pepper's and looks a bit posh. I spent three days there tied up to a palm tree waiting for a storm to blow through. 

Take it away fallard....

Edit: I should say the boat was tied to the tree, not me.


----------



## fallard

This is the outer harbor of a famous port.


----------



## Zanshin

Gustavia, St. Barths?


----------



## Geoff54

Zanshin said:


> Gustavia, St. Barths?


I couldn't match the angle but it sure looks like it.


----------



## Zanshin

I'm fairly certain, here's a picture I took just a bit further up the hill (after climbing those stairs)


----------



## fallard

The inner harbor at Gustavia, taken from the same location as the previous photo:










Zanshin's turn.


----------



## Zanshin

St. Barths and the Colombier anchorage is one of my favorites - and I never go into town since I can't afford the prices so the island isn't too expensive for me.

Here's the next picture to guess - a well-known harbour:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Rhodes/Rhodos Greece. But the flags have me stuffed!


----------



## Zanshin

Mark, the location isn't in Greece, but the port is old - it's been around since the 12th century.

I'm off for the evening (on European time) but will check tomorrow AM to see if there is someone with acute detective capabilities here.


----------



## tdw

I'm thinking something to do with the Crusades ... maybe Knights Templar. Not Europe, to early to be in the Americas, ergo Middle East.


----------



## Geoff54

La Rochelle - I do love my fortifications


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Geoff54 said:


> La Rochelle - I do love my fortifications


Of course it is. That's where Zanshin would have been launched.

I haven't done any of the EU western side, nor the UK but want to.

I knew it was French with the flag, but none of the med places I have seen.

Well done!


----------



## tdw

oh dear .... Europe is not spelt G r e e c e ... for some reason I though Z had said not in Europe. I'm an idiot.


----------



## Geoff54

As Zanshin is offline I'll continue - going to have a lot of back peddling to do if I was wrong 










Let's try this. One more well know, ancient port.


----------



## Zanshin

Geoff54 - you were correct with La Rochelle in France! The funny part was that I was certain that someone would get it right away, so I also uploaded pictures of Les Sables d'Olonne which has a very distinctive and well-know port but inadvertantly posted the picture of La Rochelle, and by the time I noticed it was too late to retract or change the picture.
The port looks more like a working one than a yachting one and I'm sure that the lighthouse with the distinctive blue top should be a dead give away, but I can't think of where it could be.


----------



## Geoff54

Yes, the lighthouse is distinctive and very old. The picture is of the old harbor which is now part of a much larger commercial port and doesn't get many visiting sailboats.









Here is a different perspective. It was taken from a slightly different position but if you look, the buildings on the left of this picture are the ones at the right of the first picture.









And here is the lighthouse from the other side.


----------



## PCP

That looks like North Africa and a Muslim Country. Is that an Island?


----------



## Faster

I believe it's Algiers...


----------



## fallard

PCP was on the right track, but it isn't an island, it's Algiers!


----------



## fallard

Looks like Faster was faster!


----------



## PCP

Yes, it seems you have nailed it What get me confused is that the photo make it look a lot smaller than what really is.

An old pirate's port.


----------



## Faster

Confirmed, then?

Sorry Fallard.. 

So here's a different part of the world, second photo should help nail it in one...


----------



## PCP

Rotterdam?


----------



## Faster

What??? you didn't get distracted by the pagoda barge???

Yes, Rotterdam. The first shot was taken from the Eurotower, quite the view. Most of those freighter/barges have their bridges on hydraulics.. they raise them for visibility over containers on deck, but can lower them to get under the fixed bridges... Busy place..


----------



## Geoff54

Faster said:


> I believe it's Algiers...


Nice One! - You guys are good.

As you figured out, it's the old Naval Basin in Algiers. That amazing lighthouse was apparently built in 1544.


----------



## PCP

Faster said:


> What??? you didn't get distracted by the pagoda barge???
> 
> Yes, Rotterdam. The first shot was taken from the Eurotower, quite the view. Most of those freighter/barges have their bridges on hydraulics.. they raise them for visibility over containers on deck, but can lower them to get under the fixed bridges... Busy place..


That one was easy for an architect. That Bridge was obviously a Calatrava's work. If you don't know Calatrava have a look at google, it deserves the detour.

Give me an hour for the next guess.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Faster

PCP said:


> That one was easy for an architect.
> Paulo


Another slight detour (still Rotterdam).. as an architect, Paulo, what to you think of this (to my eye) monstrosity???


----------



## PCP

Well, as you say, a monstrosity

This one should be very easy. That is a very famous place particularly in what regards sailboats. Also a port. Sorry about the pictures quality. Taken with the phone




























Great bear, locally made, I mean on the place:










This is the most famous brewery. Not a luxury place, it is just like that, old and cozy. Take a look at the table on the beer shoot. Real old wood, old like their tradition many centuries tradition in beer.



















....

....


----------



## PCP

On the way to the boats you pass this beautiful Japanese Garden:


----------



## Faster

A port, perhaps.... but not a coastal one methinks....


----------



## Geoff54

Interesting. The barge looks like it’s flying the Dutch flag but the flag in the foreground looks like the Swiss flag. But it feels familiar like Holland or Germany. I wish I could read the writing


----------



## PCP

It is on a big river and on one of its tributary, near the sea, is situated a big Port.

Yes, it is Holland..... or Germany and the biggest clue is: It is a very famous place in what regards boats and particularly sailboats. I went there many times, for the boats.... and the beer


----------



## PCP

Ok guys, when you see the answer you are going to say: Dam, it was so obvious. Last clue and a really leading one:


----------



## bentye007

dusseldorf


----------



## Faster

Your first clue, winter, and phone pics made it pretty clear from the get-go, Paulo... I'm simply out of pictures so left it for someone else...

Yea!! another player!


----------



## PCP

bentye007 said:


> dusseldorf


Yes!!!, your turn


----------



## PCP

Faster said:


> Your first clue, winter, and phone pics made it pretty clear from the get-go, Paulo... I'm simply out of pictures so left it for someone else...
> 
> Yea!! another player!


You know the funny thing is that the port on the tributary near the sea is ....Rotterdam


----------



## bentye007

try this one, pretty easy


----------



## Faster

Here's Bentye's pic a bit bigger, I hope....


----------



## PCP

Malta, La valeta?


----------



## bentye007

correct little easy that one


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Damn! Where was I 2 hours ago?

Oh, yes . I remember now


----------



## PCP

bentye007 said:


> correct little easy that one


I guess this is an easy one because this is not only beautiful but very well known:


----------



## Faster

Looks like we're back in Kotor, Montenegro.. one of a couple of small islands right in the middle of the bay. Stunning scenery, but I wonder how the worshippers get there and where's the dock????


----------



## PCP

Faster said:


> Looks like we're back in Kotor, Montenegro.. one of a couple of small islands right in the middle of the bay. Stunning scenery, but I wonder how the worshippers get there and where's the dock????


The dock is all the Island, You can see the pieces of stone to tie the boats. Tradition says that Island was made with rocks tossed by sailors:

*According to legend, the islet was made over the centuries by the seamen who kept an ancient oath after finding the icon of Madonna and Child on the rock in the sea on July 22, 1452. Upon returning from each successful voyage, they laid a rock in the Bay. Over time, the islet gradually emerged from the sea. The custom of throwing rocks into the sea is alive even nowadays. Every year on the sunset of July 22, an event called fašinada, when local residents take their boats and throw rocks into the sea, widening the surface of the island, takes place.*

































I guess the answer is good enough. The Island is called Gospa od Skrpjela t(he one posted) and the other is Sveti Dorde.


----------



## Faster

On the outside:










On the inside:


----------



## Geoff54

Looks like the Pacific North West again. All the boats are Princess something. 
Princess Louisa Inlet, BC?? Never been there; just a guess.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Victoria harbor, British Columbia, Canada


----------



## Faster

Not Victoria nor Princess Louisa... but in fact both of those are approx 100 NM from where this actually is. It is BC, of course....


----------



## tdw

The boat basin at Ucluelet. Ship is the Canadian Princess.


----------



## Geoff54

tdw said:


> The boat basin at Ucluelet. Ship is the Canadian Princess.


Looks like it. I figured it had to be on the West side of Vancouver Island somewhere - you're just quicker than me 

Edit: That makes it sound like Ucluelet is on the West side..... never mind, you got it anyway


----------



## tdw

but Ucluelet is on the west side .....


----------



## tdw

Ok then .... have a shot at this.


----------



## tdw

Whoops ... Presumptuous of me, I'd intended waiting till Fast confirmed answer but was a bit keen.


----------



## Faster

Fire away.. of course it was Ucluelet.. The ship is nicely maintained and preserved, but not mobile. It's part of the accommodation and restaurants of a busy fishing lodge. The boats alongside are the ones that make the runs 20-30 miles offshore each morning around 5 am for a day of fishing. Mostly successful too. 

It's the best provisioning spot in the Broken Group/Barkley Sound. Best breakfast at a civilized hour is in the local bowling alley! The Canadian Princess serves brekkie 4-6 am...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Crowds head nsw, Australia 

I know this one.... But can't remember lol may be another...


----------



## tdw

You'll have some time to ponder my pic ... We are landlocked this weekend so the Wombet desires to lunch, which presumably entails a drop or ten to go with the comestables .... oh lordy my poor ailing liver !! 

Clue requests better be quick.


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Crowds head nsw, Australia
> 
> I know this one.... But can't remember lol may be another...


Mark, I presume you mean Crowdy Head ? but no its not.

Its a lovely spot but not often visited by yachts. While its a fine anchorage in a southerly not many folk running up the NSW coast want to stop if by some wondrous chance you have sou easter at your back. In a nor easter its a cow of a place. Nonetheless one of very few open roadstead anchorages on the NSW coast.


----------



## Geoff54

tdw said:


> but Ucluelet is on the west side .....


Of course it is. I just re-read that and it makes no sense to me either.... and I wrote it. It's Saturday night and I'm at home with a cold and a large cognac, what do you expect?? 

Edit: Or is it??


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Yes, that's what I meant but the iPad changes words. Stupid kids toy!

The only open road stead on the north coast is Byron bay.... But the photo is not Byron bay.

Evans head?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It's not Wategos beach at Byron bay?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Nambucca heads?

I dunno. My battery is out... Lol


----------



## Geoff54

The rocky outcrop is Statis Rock, the beach in the foreground is Boat Beach, the rocks to the right are Seal Rocks and the road behind the beach is Kinka Road. If the peninsular has a name, I can't find it. - I just found reference to Sugar Loaf Point holiday accommodation, so maybe Sugar Loaf Point??


----------



## fallard

The lighthouse by the resort is listed as Sugarloaf Point. Looks like Geoff54 nailed it, while we wait for tdw to confirm.


----------



## tdw

Geoff54 said:


> The rocky outcrop is Statis Rock, the beach in the foreground is Boat Beach, the rocks to the right are Seal Rocks and the road behind the beach is Kinka Road. If the peninsular has a name, I can't find it. - I just found reference to Sugar Loaf Point holiday accommodation, so maybe Sugar Loaf Point??


Give the man a cigar !

Seal Rocks it is. Just south of Crowdy Head. Wonderful place.


----------



## Geoff54

Thanks Mark! I would never have found it if you hadn't pointed me in the right direction.

Here is a lovely little fishing village that will always be remembered for one night that was both tragic and inspiring.


----------



## PCP

Clovelly, North Devon?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Geoff54 said:


> The rocky outcrop is Statis Rock, the beach in the foreground is Boat Beach, the rocks to the right are Seal Rocks and the road behind the beach is Kinka Road. If the peninsular has a name, I can't find it. - I just found reference to Sugar Loaf Point holiday accommodation, so maybe Sugar Loaf Point??


Well done!


----------



## Geoff54

Not Clovelly. Although I can see the similarity, at least this village doesn't charge to an entrance fee 

Don't be misled by the boat registration; it's not Padstow, although Paulo is right that it is SW England. This place was in the news earlier this year.


----------



## PCP

Mousehole harbour?


----------



## Geoff54

Mousehole it is. (The name is contracted as you would "mainsail"). 

The tragedy was the 1981 Penlee Lifeboat disaster. After an attempted rescue by helicopter failed, the Penlee Lifeboat went to the aid of MV Union star, who’s engines had failed in 60 foot seas. Despite the conditions they managed to take off four people but as they made a last attempt to reach those who remained aboard, both vessels were dashed against the rocks near Tater Du Lighthouse. The eight man crew of the RNLI Solomon Browne (all from Mousehole), the five man crew of the MV Union Star and three members of the captain’s family, were all lost. Within one day, the men of Mousehole had formed a new volunteer crew. 

Mousehole was in the news again this year after Mary Unwin stopped there on her way home in a boat she had just purchased. Despite attempts to dissuade her, she set off again. The wreckage of her boat was found off Sennen Cove. 

Despite the gloomy history, it is a lovely place.


----------



## PCP

Geoff54 said:


> Mousehole it is. (The name is contracted as you would "mainsail").
> 
> ...
> Mousehole was in the news again this year after Mary Unwin stopped there on her way home in a boat she had just purchased. Despite attempts to dissuade her, she set off again. The wreckage of her boat was found off Sennen Cove.
> 
> Despite the gloomy history, it is a lovely place.


Yes, I have read about that crazy story.

another beautiful place:



















Well, maybe you know it, otherwise, who knows or can find it?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Geoff54 said:


> Mousehole it is.
> 
> Despite the gloomy history, it is a lovely place.


Great story!

Thanks for tell us a bit about these places. It helps put the on the cruisng list


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

PCP said:


> Well, maybe you know it, otherwise, who knows or can find it?


That one is Malta!

Ooooooops no it can't be! No tide. Drat!


----------



## PCP

MarkofSeaLife said:


> That one is Malta!
> 
> Ooooooops no it can't be! No tide. Drat!


Yes, big tides!


----------



## Geoff54

That looks like Essex mud but the building are more like Germany And is that a German flag? Difficult to tell.


----------



## Faster

Continental side of the English Channel??


----------



## Zanshin

It does look a bit like Germany but I couldn't find the "Schwarz-Rot-Gold" anywhere.


----------



## Geoff54

Faster said:


> Continental side of the English Channel??


Either that or the North Sea coast of Belgium/Holland/Germany. There are a lot of estuaries along that coast.


----------



## PCP

Nah, nobody has really come really close, at least in what regards the country. A big help:

There are vestiges of human occupation back to 100 000 years. In ancient times belonged to the Armorique Confederation, a Celtic territory. In medieval times, more than 1000 years ago, a Duc known as the crooked beard built a fortress to protect the population from Viking attacks .
Before the XVII century existed there, near the water, a quarter where lived cod fishermen.

No Faster, it is not on the Continental sides of the English channel, but it is not far away.


----------



## Geoff54

Zanshin said:


> It does look a bit like Germany but I couldn't find the "Schwarz-Rot-Gold" anywhere.


I think you are right - that flag looks like yellow and black. Now I look a little closer, what I thought was red is a buoy. Oooops


----------



## Geoff54

That would be Alan II, Duke of Brittany. Maybe I'm being dense but I still can't place the town.


----------



## Faster

Scotland then.....?? or the Hebrides?


----------



## PCP

Geoff54 said:


> That would be Alan II, Duke of Brittany. Maybe I'm being dense but I still can't place the town.


No, it was Alain Barbetorte, not Alain II. A bit confusing because there is previously a Alan I, the Great but curiously this Alan is only known as Barbetorte. There is effectively a Alain II but reigned 36 years after the Alain Barbetorte.






come on, the region is not that big


----------



## PCP

Faster said:


> Scotland then.....?? or the Hebrides?


No faster, google for the ancient Armorique. This village belonged to Armorique.

There are vestiges of human occupation back to 100 000 years. *In ancient times belonged to the Armorique Confederation*, a Celtic territory. In medieval times, more than 1000 years ago, a Duc known as the crooked beard built a fortress to protect the population from Viking attacks .


----------



## PCP

Ok, I noticed something that could eventually be confusing regarding Armorique.

The village is inside the region that is shown by this map and I mean all the map.










A BIG clue: Today the village is not in Britany. It was in Britany from 851 till the XVIII century. No, they did not move the village but they altered what belonged to the historic region, don't know why


----------



## tdw

I'm not totally convinced but ... Trans-la-Forêt ?

edit .... which just happens to be landlocked some ten miles from the coast ..... so I think perhaps not.


----------



## Geoff54

I thought someone would have got it while I was away.

So Paulo, there seems to be some conflict about Alain Barbetorte. From Wikipedia: 


> Alan II (died 952), nicknamed Wrybeard (French: Barbe-Torte) and also known as Le Renard "The Fox", was Count of Vannes, Poher, and Nantes, and Duke of Brittany from 938 to his death. During his rule, he defended Brittany from Viking invasions.


Everything points to it being Nantes, but I just can't match the pictures.


----------



## PCP

tdw said:


> I'm not totally convinced but ... Trans-la-Forêt ?
> 
> edit .... whihc just happend to be landlocked some ten miles from the coast ..... so I think perhaps not.


No mate, sorry

Look at next post!


----------



## PCP

Geoff54 said:


> I thought someone would have got it while I was away.
> 
> So Paulo, there seems to be some conflict about Alain Barbetorte. From Wikipedia:
> 
> Everything points to it being Nantes, but I just can't match the pictures.


Geoff, you are very close. Take a look South and still inside that map.


----------



## Faster

Ars-en-Re on Ile de Re? The tall spire in the distance kind of fits....


----------



## tdw

I'm thinking Pornic.


----------



## Faster

I think you're right, Andrew.. here's both buildings in one shot..


----------



## PCP

tdw said:


> I'm thinking Pornic.


Voilá, Pornic. it is nicer than what it looks by the photos.

Your turn


----------



## Geoff54

Damn, I looked at Pornic and totally missed it.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

PCP said:


> Voilá, Pornic. it is nicer than what it looks by the photos.
> 
> Your turn


What country?


----------



## PCP

MarkofSeaLife said:


> What country?


Atlantic France a bit below Nantes.


----------



## fallard

West coast of France: Brittany or Normandy?


----------



## fallard

For some reason, I have been getting the recent posts hours late. Oh, well, I looked at Pornic and missed it too.


----------



## PCP

fallard said:


> West coast of France: Brittany or Normandy?


Now it belongs to the Pays de la Loire but till the XVIII century it was Brittany.

Scroll down and you have a map with the localization

Pornic - Wikipédia


----------



## tdw

If you look carefully at Fast's pic you can see that Ovni that appears in Paulo's original.

Had to go do some work ... shock horror ..... post pic in a few minutes.


----------



## tdw




----------



## tdw

See how you go. Shouldn't be too hard. I'll be gone for some hours so if anyone is really certain then please go ahead.

The boat should help you get close.


----------



## MattSplatt

I think that's off the rock shelf at or very near Huskisson/Vincentia.
(ed. I don't know the boat. Sorry.)


----------



## Faster

Clearly Dear Old Raven.... I suspect Splatt has it, but I think that's closer to the (unnamed?) island at the mouth of Jervis Bay...

EDIT: actually more probably Silica Cove...


----------



## fallard

Sure looks like Point Perpendicular in the background, but my guess is that the boat is anchored off Point Pleasant (Vicentia), rather than the shelf closer to Huskisson, based on the orientation of the exposed rocks. Never would have figured this out on my own. Looks like MattSplatt knows this area.


----------



## Faster

Yeah... Silica Cove is too close.. somewhere around/between Huskisson and Vincentia like Splatt suggested looks better distance wise...

Looks like a primo spot to hang out and whalewatch!


----------



## MattSplatt

Bowen Island is the one at the mouth of Jervis Bay.

I haven't been to many places, but I figured if I was on the ball, TDW would eventually post something I recognised right away. :-D

It's obviously Point Perpendicular, I didn't visually recognise the exact rock shelf, but the relative positions of the two headlands (Point P. and the nearer, lower one) puts the photo at Vincentia. So can I have a go?


----------



## Faster

Huh... we have a Bowen Island here too - probably named for the same guy... much more inhabited than yours.

I'd say you could go ahead.. Fire away. - But it's going to be a bit slow, most of the rest of the world has gone to bed!


----------



## MattSplatt

Not many people living on this Bowen Island, no. 

(Gone to bed!? Don't they know there are games to play on the 'net?)

Going quite a way North...


----------



## tdw

Jervis it is ... Raven moored off Huskisson. Not Valencia but that's only a mile or so away. 

Nice spot Jervis Bay , only problem is that there are very few really protected anchorages and it's a mongrel of a place in a hard nor easter.


----------



## tdw

Matt .... we up as far as Port Stephens ?


----------



## MattSplatt

Much further than Port Stephens.

I've wondered about Jervis Bay in a Nor' Easter. I don't have a proper boat (only a canoe) and it's bloody dreadful even on the beach in a decent NE breeze. I often figured there's probably somewhere on the N side to shelter. Is there? or is it all too low/shallow on the N side? I haven't holidayed on the N side, only Greenpatch and Husky.


----------



## Faster

Can't find the estuary name, but perhaps Dunbogan?

EDIT: Camden Haven River?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Faster said:


> Can't find the estuary name, but perhaps Dunbogan?
> 
> EDIT: Camden Haven River?


I reckon Faster is spot on. It's outside the RSL but you can't see the dock because its to the left of the cat.


----------



## MattSplatt

Keep going North. It's well into Queensland.










This one is also from the campground. The previous photo was also late afternoon, and looking SW. The hills across the river in both shots is National Park.

In this one we are looking across the inlet then sandbar then the bay.


----------



## tdw

Phoa .... man that could be any number of Qld locales. Inside Fraser Island somewhere ?

Ref Jervis .... depends on size of boat and draft. There's a little inlet just north of Honeymoon with a few moorings but anything bigger than 35' no way and max draft 2.0m. Raven fully loaded was a tadge over 1.9m. We picked up the deepest mooring and that was OK but the one only a boat length close to shore had us scuffing the bottom at dead low. Most easterly off hole in the wall are tolerable, Huskisson horrible. The big beach not too bad NE but you need the right anchor. I don't know what is the right anchor but it most certainly is not a CQR.


----------



## MattSplatt

Anyone who had camped there would recognise the 2nd photo right away. Everyone gets out their beach chairs and watches the sunset while sipping a beverage. 

At high tide the second photo is a broad expanse of water all the way from the photographer's feet across to the bay.

It's North of Fraser and near the last beach that gets any surf, before we get into the shelter of the Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## Faster

Port Clinton?


----------



## tdw

Turkey Beach ?


----------



## MattSplatt

Not all that far from Turkey Beach.

There aren't many places near there that match the clues.  That was a May sunset. So we're looking almost due West from a campground across a sandbar to an open bay.

Okay, okay! It's within 50km of Turkey Beach.


----------



## ebs001

1770


----------



## MattSplatt

Bingo! :-D
Funny name for a place. Beautiful place, though.


----------



## Faster

Not sure what '1770' means.. but I'm going for Corio Beach...

Splatt.. you're going to have to give us more.. just so we know where ebs is....


----------



## MattSplatt

1770 was the year Captain James Cook landed there, his second landing on the Australian east coast on that voyage.


----------



## MattSplatt

1770 is the name of the town. North of Agnes Water, and the southern end of Bustard Bay.


----------



## fallard

It does look like the view from the town of Seventeen Seventy, about 5.5 km NNW of Agnes Water. I didn't get the "1770", either.


----------



## Faster

OK.. found it.. Good one!


----------



## ebs001

Faster said:


> Not sure what '1770' means.. but I'm going for Corio Beach...
> 
> Splatt.. you're going to have to give us more.. just so we know where ebs is....


I'm in Ottawa, On. I just followed the clues in the previous posts. I've never been there or anywhere near there but it looks beautiful. Go here for more images 1770 - Google Search


----------



## MattSplatt

It is beautiful, and when camping there we saw a new cruising yacht every day or two, coming into the deep but narrow river for a stopover.

The coral lagoon you'll see in the Google Images result is Lady Musgrave, about 30nm off the coast there. A day cruise boat leaves from Seventeen Seventy. It's stunning out there too!

You're it, ebs.


----------



## tdw

Bugger ... I looked at 1770 but couldn't find the camping ground. Google Earth quality of that whole area is pretty damn ordinary.


----------



## ebs001




----------



## tdw

Loggerhead Key, Dry Tortugas National Park, Florida.


----------



## MattSplatt

The name is in the image URL. ;-)


----------



## tdw

Oh crap .... I'll leave it up to ebs but I can honestly say I didn't look at the image title.

Indeed if you Google "coral key lighthouse" thar she blows.


----------



## Zanshin

tdw - you guessed it first; the "rules" don't stipulate how you do it.


----------



## tdw

OK ...ebs didn't return to say go ahead but we can't wait forever and OPer is content.


----------



## Faster

Doesn't look to me like a typical Aussie mix of boats.. are we back in Europe?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

No. We are Ceuta, Spannish territory in Morocco.


----------



## Geoff54

I can't place it but it looks very So Cal to me. And I KNOW I've seem that red crab logo before... or maybe I'm confusing it with a seafood restaurant.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Geoff54 said:


> And I KNOW I've seem that red crab logo before... or maybe I'm confusing it with a seafood restaurant.


Or that girl from the nightclub?


----------



## tdw

Europe ....


----------



## Geoff54

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Or that girl from the nightclub?


Ouch! That was suppose to be a secret.

OK, palm trees so southern, just not Cal....


----------



## PCP

Cartagena?


----------



## tdw

Safe to say southern, most of Europe is north of where we are though most of this country and almost all of its western neighbour are further south still. 

Long hot summers but you'd need to be rugged up right now.


----------



## tdw

Not Cartagena. nor Cueta for that matter.

At one time we'd have been glued to our TV screens ....


----------



## PCP

no, Barcelona, Port vell ?


----------



## tdw

Very close Paulo but not quite ...


----------



## Geoff54

Port Olimpic, Barcelona?


----------



## tdw

Geoff54 said:


> Port Olimpic, Barcelona?


I said very close Paulo ..... Puerto Olímpico de Barcelona it is.

All yours Geoff.


----------



## Geoff54

Thanks Paulo 

This will be instantly recognizable if I post the "usual" view. Let us see if we can at least keep you guessing at first.


----------



## tdw

Colour of the water says Corinth Canal to me.


----------



## Geoff54

tdw said:


> Colour of the water says Corinth Canal to me.


I thought it would have taken a _little_ longer - Nice deduction there!!
I was going to post gradually more obvious pictures but thwarted by Mr. Wombat.


----------



## Faster

Fascinating.. interesting story on Wikipedia.. makes our Gorge Harbour entrance look puny. Wonder what the tidal currents run at in there?


----------



## Geoff54

Can be as much as 3+ knots but usually much less.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Corinth Canal! Am I right? Am I RIGHT??
Am I 


Right? 





I hate this game


----------



## Geoff54

100% right..... but slower than a wombat :laugher Sorry!!


----------



## tdw

Hell you lot have been kicking my arse for some time now. Its nice to get one back. 

Give me a few minutes to ponder.

p s- did you know that a Wombat could outrun Usain Bolt ? Not only cute but speedy. As the saying goes ... eats roots shoots and leaves ...


----------



## tdw

This could be dead easy I guess but lets see ....










Try giving me an idea as to what is going on ?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

That must be England.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Ok Holland then... Lol


----------



## tdw

Oh you are close with that second one Mark ..... not geographically though.


----------



## Faster

An RC model boat festival somewhere... Europe again?


----------



## Geoff54

I know that there is a model boat festival at Weymouth, but this isn't it. I also know that models of Dutch Harbor Tugs are popular. This may all be irrelevant


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> An RC model boat festival somewhere... Europe again?


Festival yes, RC Model Boat no. Not Europe either.

Holland ? hmmm .... now how does that fit in ?


----------



## Geoff54

If I was going to have a model of a Dutch Tug, I'd want this one.


----------



## tdw

Geoff54 said:


> If I was going to have a model of a Dutch Tug, I'd want this one.


Oh no ... don't tell me ... its a Hot Tug ?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> Oh no ... don't tell me ... its a Hot Tug ?


That was woeful


----------



## Geoff54

tdw said:


> Oh no ... don't tell me ... its a Hot Tug ?


Have you got x-ray vision?

Anyway, back to the subject in hand  The small boat appears to be flying Dutch flags. Maybe something to do with the Dutch Colonial days?


----------



## Geoff54

So this is putting 2 and 2 together and coming up with 5.
In Aruba there is a celebration of the queens birthday called either Koninginnedag or Anja di La Reina. As part of that there is a miniature boat festival. I have no idea if it is related to your picture.


----------



## Faster

Tasmania... Hobart, a Dutch festival/celebration...


----------



## tdw

The Dutch certainly played a major role ....


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Tasmania... Hobart, a Dutch festival/celebration...


Ok I'll give you that but in fact ..... Hobart Timber Boat Festival in Constitution Dock every two years. Mate of mine built the tug .... it even has brass bell that he cast himself and a working head ffs. They actually use(d) it to move some of the yachts around.

----- deleted embarassing historical inaccuracy -----

whoa ... that is not right at all .... Abel Tasman was the first ****** to visit Tasmania and he named it in honour of Van Diemen.


----------



## MattSplatt

I saw the Australian cars in the background right away... just now... I've been working. How stupid am I?


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> Ok I'll give you that but in fact ..... Hobart Timber Boat Festival in Constitution Dock every two years.


I'm not sure I was 'close enough', not to the event, anyway....

Ok.. this headland is quite distinctive, esp for anyone who's been in the area...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Granada, Soufriere. And the cliff is the one the Caribes jumped off when the French were trien to round them up.
The name is the cliff of tears, or something like that.


----------



## Faster

Can't give you Granada... the rest of the story could be right.... Obviously the right part of the world..


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Grenada then!


----------



## Faster

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Grenada then!


This is not a spelling test.. it's not Grenada no matter how you spell it...

Good strenuous hiking here.. Mark, your self-confessed Alzheimer's is showing again


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Faster said:


> Mark, your self-confessed Alzheimer's is showing again


Yeah, I know. I can only remember the names of two of the guys in the boat 

St Lucia, Soufriere


----------



## Faster

NOW you got it.... 

(the other two guys were Sebastian and Etienne... or was it Joe and Xavier....)

btw that shot was taken from the base of the Pitons, where we were on a mooring buoy. A pic from any other angle would have been a dead giveaway...

Next, Mark!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Harbor enterance looking seaward, obviously!








You gotta slide the boat in and out of this little lot.

If you survive you park the boat here


----------



## Zanshin

Well, it is the IALA-A system, so my initial guess of Nanny Cay in the BVI is out  The trees and the tidal range don't look like the U.K.... Are we in OZ?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Sorry, mate, you have your As and Bs a bit cross paddled.... Remember you are looking out to sea....



Mark


----------



## Zanshin

Oopsie - you are correct, it must be either color blindness or dsylexia setting in! The inside view looks a bit like Jolly Harbour on Antigua but the sun is setting in the wrong quadrant and I don't recall concrete blocks, either. <sigh> I'll have to wait for another hint or watch someone else take off with the prize.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It's not Jolly Harbour, which is much cheaper to clear into than Nelson's Dockyard cos you don't pay the National Park fees.
It's not Antigua.
It is IALA B but its not Japan.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Ready for another hint?

You would pay at the Oficina Del Puerto


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Next hint.....

Not South America


----------



## tdw

Puerto Rica perhaps ? Not sure but maybe San Juan.

I think not San Juan ... far to big a port, but still maybe Puerto Rica ?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Better check that entrance channel... it's not San Juan


----------



## MattSplatt

Faster said:


> (the other two guys were Sebastian and Etienne... or was it Joe and Xavier....)
> 
> btw that shot was taken from the base of the Pitons, where we were on a mooring buoy.


Faster, that is an absolutely stunning photo. Well done!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Next hint?

Or should I wait for an hour?

Ok, this is the only cruising marina of a capital city.


----------



## Faster

Lets narrow it down.. Americas? or elsewhere?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Faster said:


> Lets narrow it down.. Americas? or elsewhere?


I already have.

America's, not South America.

Speaks not English, so probably not Canada. What's the official language in USA? 
what language is Oficina Del Puerto

It's the only cruising destination for a Captial City.

The entrance channel is as bad as it looks "if you survive..."


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

That's the entry channel.

Straight through coral and see the photo showing how rough it gets.


----------



## tdw

So I was even wrong about Puerto Rica ?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> So I was even wrong about Puerto Rica ?


Yes. Because its the only marina of a Captial city and the San Juan is a capital city so that wipes out Puerto Rico


----------



## MarkofSeaLife




----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Can't be all that difficult now. How many countries not in south America, or North America have a Captial city on the coast, and speak Spanish? Well that's gotta fine it down a bit more.


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I already have.
> America's, not South America.
> Speaks not English, so probably not Canada. What's the official language in USA? what language is Oficina Del Puerto
> It's the only cruising destination for a Captial City.
> The entrance channel is as bad as it looks "if you survive..."


Does Americas mean mainland ? If so Mexico down to Panama no ? All I think Spanish speaking.

Can't be Mexico or Guatamela both having inland capitals. Can't be El Salvador or Nicaragua both having Pacific capitals and I'm presuming we are on eastern side of America. Surely not Panama not seemingly Belize.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

The Americas generally mean North America, South America and Central America... And the Caribbean.

So if we knock out South America, And North America we are left with e Carib and Central America.

Mexico is considered North America, isn't it?

In Central America most countries have their capital city inland.

Can't be panama city because there's lots of marinas there.... So it can't be Panama the country because its the only marina for a countries Captial city.

Sorry, I thought this one was gunna be easy


----------



## tdw

oh crap .... the caribbean is considered part of the Americas .... bugger bugger poop and squawk ....


----------



## Faster

Mark, you can't expect many Americans to get this one...


----------



## tdw

so either Cuba, Dominican Republic or Puerto Rica. 

ha ... Santo Domingo


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

No it's not Santo Domingo


----------



## tdw

oh bollocks !!

Lets get this straight. 

Spanish speaking, Caribbean, Capital city thereof ....

There are only three possibilities ... Puerta Rica, Dominican Republic and Cuba.

I don't see it but that only leaves Havana ....

Farrrrrkkkk .... thats the freaking entrance to Marina Hemingway ...

bastardo !!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> I don't see it but that only leaves Havana ....


Crikey!

You should, have read the hint from Faster!

Marina Hemmingway is 9nm west of Havana and is the only marina where foreigners are allowed to dock.
The 650 meter cut through coral is, to put it mildly, treacherous. Maybe Fidel is hoping for more USA boats to come in?

The marina has 400 berths but almost all are non functioning. There is a handful of international cruisers there are any one time... Surprisingly few from the USA! Canadians make up the bulk, and Europeans. But generally the tourist population is German.

It costs cruisers ten times what it costs locals... For anything, food, resturanst , anything.
So with that channel, those costs and the Embargo no one much goes to. Cuba.

OK TDW congratulations! it's your go!


----------



## tdw

Yeah , well I go hopelessly muddled with definition of the Americas and then thinking capital city was starring at Havana harbor and thinking now way does that match. 

Anywho ... anyone in the general visit of Sea Life fee free to take Mark out the back and give him a severe talking to.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I couldn't make it too easy for you 
But I was a bit surprised it took so long. But then again, very few people go there. I haven't been yet, but I have researched it so its familiar. Gotta remember, as Faster intimated, none of our USA fiends would recognize it. But also the charts are mold, wrong, or just don't have it marked!

By the way, you were missing clues... The clue wasnt the America's, the clue was IALA B


----------



## MattSplatt

I thought I got Faster's clue, and went looking at Havana and didn't find it. Maybe I should be working rather than scouring Google Maps for marinas in Central American capitals. I'm learning a lot, though. Thank you!


----------



## tdw




----------



## MattSplatt

I'll leave this for someone who hasn't stared at that photo for hours having imaginings. 

...and I'll go do some work, honest.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Wine glass bay tasmania


----------



## Faster

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Wine glass bay tasmania


... in Freycinet Park....


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

National park.


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I couldn't make it too easy for you
> But I was a bit surprised it took so long. But then again, very few people go there. I haven't been yet, but I have researched it so its familiar. Gotta remember, as Faster intimated, none of our USA fiends would recognize it. But also the charts are mold, wrong, or just don't have it marked!
> 
> By the way, you were missing clues... The clue wasnt the America's, the clue was IALA B


I got the Iala B thing but all of the Americas are Iala B so I'm still not sure why that would have helped.


----------



## tdw

Definitely a smartarse this Mark fella ..... 


Well that was too damn easy .... no more Mr Niceguy I can tell you ....


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Click to enlarge.

A Greek Island tie your boat up in front of the ship.


----------



## fallard

Ermoupoli on Syros


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

fallard said:


> Ermoupoli on Syros


Well done!!

Yes, Syros is beautiful!

Ok Fallard, your turn!

mark


----------



## fallard

Back to New England: Near a famous port.


----------



## tdw

Thacher Island


----------



## Geoff54

I keep popping in for a look and there a new picture AND it's already been identified. You guy's are too good!


----------



## fallard

tdw's got it. Maybe this was too easy, but we needed a break after the cuban site. The twin light houses are on the Thacher Island National Wildlife Refuge, about 4.5 nm from Gloucester Harbor (as the crow flies.) 

We came this way on a trip north to Maine when the Blynman Canal that cuts across Cape Ann was unexpectedly closed for Rt 27 drawbridge repairs. The canal ordinarily provides a rather interesting 4.5 mile shortcut, but is relatively shallow. If you draw more than 5 ft, you might remove some bottom paint along the way.

Over to you, tdw!


----------



## tdw

Errkk ... sorry people ... I forgot to check if Fallard had given me the tick .....


----------



## Geoff54

That's got to be U.K. but I don't recognize it, so not south or south-east coast.


----------



## Geoff54

That's not the Bounty is it? If it is, we could start a thread about it


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It's certainly not Australia.
I think it is England. The Pommy part. I think their Harbour is called Gosport.... All the Gosport ladies, they's do the French Can-Can....


I need one of those in this port....


----------



## Geoff54

MarkofSeaLife said:


> All the Gosport ladies, they's do the French Can-Can....


Those are not the words that I know 
It looks too small for Gosport.


----------



## tdw

I found out only a year or so back that my mother's family came from here. As an Australian that was nice to know.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> I found out only a year or so back that my mother's family came from here. As an Australian that was nice to know.


That's the Tower of London???


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Well it's Falmouth then, that's the jetty where Crowhurst, Knox Johnson etc left for the round the world jobbie in the 1960s


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> That's the Tower of London???


nah ... nuffink so grand I'm afraid .... though me dad's side of the family spent some time on the Thames 'fore setting course for Botany Bay.

Mind you .. how cool would it be to have an ancestor who got the chop in the tower ?

oh yes ... not Falmouth ...


----------



## Geoff54

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Well it's Falmouth then, that's the jetty where Crowhurst, Knox Johnson etc left for the round the world jobbie in the 1960s


It's nothing like Falmouth! I think you are just shooting in the dark hoping to hit something


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Geoff54 said:


> It's nothing like Falmouth! I think you are just shooting in the dark hoping to hit something


NO! I recognize the Brothel next to the wharf! Her name was Gazelle. For a short fat chic it was a great name!


----------



## tdw

The ship in the pic is not by any means the most famous to leave from this port.


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> NO! I recognize the Brothel next to the wharf! Her name was Gazelle. For a short fat chic it was a great name!


So that's why you are leaping to conclusions ?

Woof.


----------



## tdw

or should that be meow ?


----------



## PCP

Port whitby?


----------



## tdw

Well done Paulo .... home of HM's Bark Endeavour ... in fact a Whitby Cat .... clues all over the place.


----------



## Geoff54

Scarborough!! I knew it had to be North but Paulo is quicker than me. Well done.


----------



## PCP

tdw said:


> Well done Paulo .... home of HM's Bark Endeavour ... in fact a Whitby Cat .... clues all over the place.


Thanks, Ok, this place, a well known one:


----------



## MattSplatt

What is the ship in the Whitby photo? I've been trying to figure it out. It's not the Endeavour.


----------



## Faster

MattSplatt said:


> What is the ship in the Whitby photo? I've been trying to figure it out. It's not the Endeavour.


Could be 'Discovery' replica?


----------



## MattSplatt

Ah... Grand Turk. 

Grrr... image link not worky. Anyway, Google Images will show you.


----------



## PCP

No, far away.

Some good hints here:


----------



## MattSplatt

Sorry, I meant the ship in Whitby is the Grand Turk.


----------



## Geoff54

The sign on the island is Agip, so Italy? So is that chimney thing an oil/gas vent of some kind?


----------



## Faster

PCP said:


> No, far away.
> 
> Some good hints here:


Italian flag with a crest.. going out on a limb and suggest Lake Garda...


----------



## Geoff54

so I think the Agip sign is on the fuel dock, not on the island. Still clueless about the chimney unless the tank for the fuel dock is under the island. 

Faster: Where do you see an Italian flag?

Edit: I see it


----------



## tdw

MattSplatt said:


> What is the ship in the Whitby photo? I've been trying to figure it out. It's not the Endeavour.


I think its something called the Grand Turk.






Also this of the Endeavour replica entering Whitby harbour...


----------



## PCP

MattSplatt said:


> Sorry, I meant the ship in Whitby is the Grand Turk.


And you are right about that even if now it belongs to the French and changed name for "L'Etoile du Roy".

A shame, a British frigate "captured" by the French






regarding the place some more photos and a big hint. These photos were taken in Easter time. In the Summer it is a bit different, not to say a lot


----------



## tdw

The black ship is I think the Black Swan (ex Brynhild, Charles Stevenson) . She is Italian flagged and charters out of a few Italian ports. I'm guessing somewhere up near Naples ?


----------



## tdw

Maybe Corsica or Sardinia .... 

Hey .... have you ever noticed how yacht charter companies almost always use scantily clad women in their adverts ? 

Just thought I'd bring that to your attention.


----------



## PCP

Geoff54 said:


> The sign on the island is Agip, so Italy? So is that chimney thing an oil/gas vent of some kind?


Yes for Italy, now for chimney. That is solid stone.


----------



## PCP

Faster said:


> Italian flag with a crest.. going out on a limb and suggest Lake Garda...


No, not a lake. That's the med.


----------



## PCP

Geoff54 said:


> so I think the Agip sign is on the fuel dock, not on the island. Still clueless about the chimney unless the tank for the fuel dock is under the island.
> 
> Faster: Where do you see an Italian flag?
> 
> Edit: I see it


The thing you are calling an Island is not an Island but a break water.


----------



## PCP

tdw said:


> Maybe Corsica or Sardinia ....
> 
> Hey .... have you ever noticed how yacht charter companies almost always use scantily clad women in their adverts ?
> 
> Just thought I'd bring that to your attention.


Hummmm! Andrew, watch your Geography Corsega is French, that's where Napoleon was born.

So, Sardinia it is

I don't know what that black boat is except that is big and ugly. LOL

Yes , Sardinia and a famous port/marina.

....


----------



## PCP

Another hint cause I have to go to bed

That was one of the best natural ports on the Island that in the late 60's was transformed in a marina, with that break water that was already mentioned.

I was there for a coffee and a snack but the boat stayed out. In the summer my boat would pay there over 200 euros a day

And in what regards to find the place in the net by photos, that stone mark on the end of the break water is very difficult to find, the shape from the air is quite distinct but difficult to guess from the photos. I would try to look at the houses and that hill behind as the most distinctive points...and of course, this is a hot place in the summer specially for the rich ones. 

...


----------



## tdw

PCP said:


> Hummmm! Andrew, watch your Geography Corsega is French, that's where Napoleon was born.....


ahem .... I knew that, I just wasn't concentrating ...  

Port Cervo perhaps ... have to be quiet corner though.


----------



## PCP

tdw said:


> ahem .... I knew that, I just wasn't concentrating ...
> 
> Port Cervo perhaps ... have to be quiet corner though.


You are very close, it is the other hot spot for the jetset. This one was even a better protected big cove, kind of a round one.


----------



## PCP

By the way, it seems you guys don't speak Italian

You know, Sardinia is an interesting place and they have maintained the old languages. So on the western part of the Island they still talk a language that is derived from the old Aragonese that later give the Catalan. Aragon had dominated that part of the Island for centuries. Even the Architecture and colors are very similar. 

On the other part of the Island the native language is something that is much more close to ancient Roman (Latin) than to modern Italian.

A very Interesting Island, with very good beer and excellent but expensive wine. Good goat cheese too.

No, why I am telling you guys that you probably dont speak Italian? After all the English word is not very different


----------



## tdw

Then I suppose Oristano ....


----------



## PCP

tdw said:


> Then I suppose Oristano ....


No, Oristano is big this is a small *round* natural port that was transformed with little alterations in a very expensive private marina. The very small and incredible exclusive village did not even exist before the 60's.

This is much more exclusive place than Oristano or than anywhere else in the Island. The place was entirely designed by an Italian architect in the 60's.

Even Berlusconi had an house here.


----------



## MattSplatt

Porto Rotondo


----------



## PCP

MattSplatt said:


> Porto Rotondo


Rotondo (round) it is. I guess you have the luck to have Andrew in its sleeping
time

Your turn


----------



## MattSplatt

Sooo many clues. Google had to cough up eventually.


----------



## MattSplatt

I must go to bed. I was stumped...

So I wondered where I would sail to next winter if I had a proper boat, and only one place came to mind. I haven't been there since I was a child, but I still remember how beautiful it was.

The first photo I found on Google Images that I liked was taken by someone here in this very thread, so I unabashedly pinched it (sorry!). I hope he keeps quiet.


----------



## MattSplatt

Goodnight. Several others here can confirm a correct answer if I am asleep.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Bump

He'll prolly sleep for hours...

I think it's in Australia


----------



## Zanshin

Mark - it can't be in Australia. We all know things there are upside-down and the water looks like it is in the correct quadrant of the picture  (but the vegetation certainly looks like down-under flora)


----------



## PCP

Caribbean ?


----------



## MattSplatt

I didn't sleep very well. Bloody hot and the geckos were keeping me awake, but I got out of bed to come back here and help

Australia, yes. Someone quite well known here used this vantage point to get himself out of a spot of bother a while ago.


----------



## PCP

This looks like Mediterranean type of setting even if those threes seam somewhat wrong. That should be the same kind of climate but Australia is so big I have not a clue of where to find the climate that corresponds to that setting so....have you any clues about that? What part of Australian is that?


----------



## copacabana

Whitsundays?


----------



## tdw

Pure guesswork on my part .... Lizard Island , Great Barrier Reef.



> was when James Cook and his team sailed the whole length of the reef from May to Aug 1770. When the ship struck Endeavour Reef, north of Cape Tribulation, and they were forced to repair their ship for six weeks that they were able to observe the Great Barrier Reef. But Cook and his team were not able to explore the reef and scientists were only able to know that the reef was of great length and size. After repairing the ship, Cook tried to make way to the open sea through the Lizard Island. When he and his botanist Joseph Banks climbed the highest point of island, they were able to see the passage in the reef, through which there ship made way. This is known as the 'Cook's passage'.


More than a guess now ....


----------



## MattSplatt

You got it!  Thank you to Mark for the photo.
Over to you, tdw.


----------



## MattSplatt

Actually, that's not the highest vantage point by far. The middle of the island is much higher. I just found another photo. Mark's photo is from the N end of the island, looking SW along the western beach.


----------



## tdw




----------



## Faster

TP52s in Med cup somewhere?


----------



## tdw

Dinosaurs


----------



## MattSplatt

Got it, but I cheated. ;-) I had no idea, really.


----------



## tdw

Matt ... how did you cheat ?


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> Dinosaurs


AC boats then, at Valencia...


----------



## MattSplatt

I Googled your image URL and found the photo on another SN thread.


----------



## tdw

Too easy but we've got some friends coming to the boat so I'll be off line for the rest of the day at least. Figured I should give you a sitter. 

(still confused as to how Matt cheated)


----------



## PCP

tdw said:


> ...
> 
> (still confused as to how matt cheated)


lol!!!!


----------



## MattSplatt

We posted at the same time. I think Andrew took off before he saw my explanation.

Faster is it.


----------



## Faster

MattSplatt said:


> Faster is it.


Really?

OK.. have a go at this.. Locals should probably hold off a bit.... This 'river' here can run up to 16 knots...


----------



## tdw

Well I'll be blowed .... this Matt fellow bears watching .. 



Too easy Fast ... but now I am definitely gone.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Tell me when the locals don't need to hold off.

And how local is local?

Can I chuck in an answer if its further than how far from we're I used to live?

Or perhaps never been there and haven't googled it?

Actually I better not win as I don't have a photo ready :hothead


----------



## Faster

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Tell me when the locals don't need to hold off.
> 
> And how local is local?
> 
> Can I chuck in an answer if its further than how far from we're I used to live?
> 
> Or perhaps never been there and haven't googled it?
> 
> *Actually I better not win as I don't have a photo ready :hothead*


Yeah... that's where I am, actually.. out of good shots. This is pretty easy, as tdw alluded to, esp if you're a regular here..

.. but I don't think you'd be considered a 'local' in this case, Mark! - of course maybe you were here but just don't remember,....


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I think it's the Franklin River, Tasmania.

You,can tell cos the two guys are, well, ummmm, eerrrrrr, they look like they can play banjos well....


----------



## MattSplatt

The trees look North American to me. Though I haven't seen the Franklin, so I'm not saying it isn't the Franklin R.

But faster wrote 'river' in scare quotes, so maybe it's not a river. A tidal inlet?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Oh well he could be talking about reversing falls in the Bay of Fundy.


----------



## Faster

North America... and yes, salt water.... Not New Brunswick's reversing falls...


----------



## fallard

Skookumchuck Narrows


----------



## Faster

fallard said:


> Skookumchuck Narrows


Right you are.. The narrows fills and drains the long, vaguely 'K' shaped body of water in the center of the pic below, the narrows are near the top connected to Jervis inlet.










You can see the lat/long on the screen dump if you want a closer look. This is a fabulous place to hang out and watch these kayakers, esp during a summer evening with the low sun and good light. Really nice walk, about 45 minutes from Egmont where that suicidal fellow was launching off the pier. A clean warm lake for a quick dip on the way back. The shots here were taken on the flood, the optimum conditions, the spoil is at the opposite end of the narrows on the ebb and isn't quite as accessible.










Your turn, Fallard...


----------



## fallard

This is a fairly shallow, exposed anchorage. You might want to use your GPS for the approach.


----------



## Zanshin

It looks awfully like the anchorage on the island of Anegada taken from close inshore but there are too many boats there and I've never seen a painter/mooring ball with that long a line anywhere in the BVI.


----------



## MattSplatt

Lynyard Cay? ;-)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Stocking Island, Georgetown, Bahamas and I would throttle the ***** with the extra long bridle. Unless its your boat Fallard, then it's totally acceptable


----------



## fallard

Zanshin's got it. The photo was taken from the western end of the anchorage by Setting Point, Anegada. The relatively empty space in front of the boat is where the anchorage necks down. We were in the relatively small "annex" to the mooring field that is opposite Neptune's Treasure restaurant. 

The bridle is from the charter boat, but the long line from the buoy was typical of the half dozen or so rental moorings at that end of the anchorage. Perhaps the longer scope is provided to deal with wave action that would develop when the wind shifts to a more southerly direction. You're right about the line from the ball being atypically long for the BVI.

This is the one anchorage in the BVI that I would not recommend approaching using "line of sight" navigation. You need to find the outer buoy and line up your approach through the reef. Anegada is a low-lying island, with the high point being trees, so you don't have any good landmarks as you approach from the open sea. For quite awhile Anegada was off-limits for most bareboat charters. In more recent times, the "channel" markers are more reliably and there are many more moorings available for your peace of mind.


----------



## Zanshin

Thanks fallard! I've been into Anegada many times, but the new boat is 8.7 feet of draft so I am going to be anchoring outside and dinghying in; I haven't made it into the anchoring field with other boats but turn "right" after the entrance and anchor in excellent holding with 6-7 feet. The Navtech charts for Anegada are off by over 100 feet. Use the GPS and you'll drive straight over the "twin sisters" (2 big coral heads)! Nowadays the convoys heading to Anegada from Virgin Gorda in the late morning make it easier to get inside - just follow a boat you _hope _has a deeper draft than you do.

OK - Here goes with a picture that I hope won't be cracked too quickly:


----------



## Zanshin

The first picture is what I found underneath my boat (the left one in the picture) while diving on my anchor and the second is a closer picture of what can been seen in the top left of the original picture.


----------



## fallard

Zanshin: I always like to be self-reliant and use the GPS to find the outer "chanel" marker for Setting Point on Anegada. After that you can use the inner markers for a guide, but you really want to read the water visually. You obviously know why! 

My recollection is that you can stay in at least 7' if you are careful. We've been in boats that draw 5-6' and it isn't comfortable when you don't trust the accuracy of the bareboat depth sensor. We save our incoming track and refer to it on the way out. 

I've considered that it might be easier to anchor off Pomato Point and dinghy it. That looks like what you are considering.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Turks and Caicos, silver banks reef.


Dunno how the headland fits but I think you photoshopped it in.


----------



## Zanshin

Mark - you give me too much credit for photoshopping; the pictures aren't retouched. You've got the right sea, though. This island, and the neighbours, were hotly contested by several European nations for many years and numerous fortifications were built close by.


----------



## Faster

Somewhere on Great Inagua? GE resolution is weak and pics are rare for comfirmation....


----------



## Zanshin

Close by (a couple of miles) is a well-known site, either a UNESCO world cultural site or on the Tentative list... hmm... that might give it away for people who use Google.


----------



## tdw

St Vincent and the Grenadines ? Unesco site being the Petroglyphs ?

Havn't nailed exact location though.


----------



## Faster

Parque Nacional Los Haitises, Dominican Republic?


----------



## fallard

White House Bay, St. Kitts. It's obscured in the GE view, but I was able to identify from a Panoramio photo uploaded by Zanshin, no less!


----------



## Faster

Looks right, fallard.... Damn nasty trick, choosing a site completely cloud obscured in GE!!


----------



## fallard

The Panoramio photo shows the same boats, but taken from a slightly different vantage point, as the photo in his post. Maybe the dark-hull one is Zanshin's.


----------



## MattSplatt

Panoramio, now? ...and I thought I had all the tricks.


----------



## fallard

I'm not sure why MattSplatt is mystified. When you think you've located a likely spot on GE, you can check photos posted in the vicinity for buildings or landmarks. These photos have been uploaded to Panoramio.


----------



## MattSplatt

fallard said:


> I'm not sure why MattSplatt is mystified. When you think you've located a likely spot on GE, you can check photos posted in the vicinity for buildings or landmarks. These photos have been uploaded to Panoramio.


I wasn't mystified. I just thought I was pretty smart googling this site for image URLs and the like.  I hadn't thought of Panoramio. I have most extra stuff turned off in Google Maps/Earth.


----------



## fallard

With the Panoramio approach, you have to be close to the location posted. That's a lot more sporting than using Tineye for a reverse image search. 

The way I got close on this last photo was by recognizing the salt pond and the volcanic terrain and figuring out it was in the eastern Caribbean, for starters. The clue about conflict in the area helped to eliminate some islands that weren't fought over. The territorial fights involving St. Kitts continued into the late 20th century when Anguilla seceded from St. Kitts-Nevis after rebellions in 1967 & 1969, with Anguilla being established as a separate British colony in 1980.

BTW, I recently learned about Tineye from this blog, but haven't tried it yet. That would take the fun out of this "Contest". Suggest we make that a rule: no Tineye!


----------



## Zanshin

fallard said:


> White House Bay, St. Kitts. It's obscured in the GE view, but I was able to identify from a Panoramio photo uploaded by Zanshin, no less!


Fallard has it - I'd forgotten about the Panoramio pictures!

The sunken cannon is indeed under the blue-hulled old "Zanshin", the neighbouring ketch is a befriended boat and soon afterwards the cat belonging to Chris Doyle was there. The dredging work is a major project to turn the salt marsh into a mega-resort - but the work has been stretching on for a long time with no end in sight.

The UNESCO World Heritage site is toward the other end of the island, the grand Fort at Brimstone Hill (see Brimstone Hill Fortress National Park - UNESCO World Heritage Centre) and I've got some nice pictures of the Fort on my blog at Winter 2010-2011 Blog and Diary 2011-02-05

White House Bay is a protected anchorage, unlike the main one off Basseterre just a couple of miles to the north. I was there a week waiting for some heavy weather to pass, since my companion Ketch wanted to wait.


----------



## MattSplatt

I haven't heard of Tineye before. I'll have to check it out. (I won't use it here, of course!)
Sounds like it's similar to that iPhone app (I forget what it's called) that you can play a snippet of music into, or even sing, I think, and it figures out what song it is.


----------



## fallard

OK, where's this? Perhaps including a lighthouse will make this too easy, but see if you can identify the structure in the background with the flag up high,


----------



## Faster

East Coast US??


----------



## fallard

Northeast US.


----------



## smurphny

Watch Hill


----------



## Faster

I think you got it, Smurph.... Ocean House would be the large building on the hill....


----------



## tdw

Nice spot .... looks like Smurph gets the cigar

(pic was too big)


----------



## smurphny

Here's one not too far from the last. 
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-pOFm04Zn7y0/UMaH5d5IRgI/AAAAAAAAAAc/mSNu3sqpPz8/s912/P7319028.JPG


----------



## fallard

Smurphny made short work of my post. Here's a better view of the completely rebuilt Ocean House, looking north past East Beach.


----------



## smurphny

One of my favorite routes is to anchor in back of Fisher's for the night and sail out past Watch Hill on my way to Newport or the islands. So I recognized it immediately. Here's a hint for the pic I posted: It's opposite a famous research facility. It's morning.


----------



## kwaltersmi

smurphny said:


> Here's a hint for the pic I posted: It's opposite a famous research facility.


Hmm...I don't recognize the spot in the photo, but could you be hinting at the Virginia Institute of Marine Science (VIMS) or Woods Hole?


----------



## smurphny

Getting close. Just across from one of those. 
The boat was anchored in_______________Harbor.


----------



## tdw

I'd plump for Woods Hole as the institute. Cannot find that cardinal on a rock but it would appear boat is anchored in Hadley Harbour looking out. Doesn't seem built up enough to be Yorktown.


----------



## tdw

Pine Island off to the left, looking straight at Nonamesset ?


----------



## fallard

Hadley Harbor looking toward Wood's Hole, with the standpipe on Standpipe Rd on the skyline ?


----------



## smurphny

That's it. Hadley Harbor looking over toward Woods.


----------



## tdw

So while we were both pretty close I'm thinking Fallard was the more accurate ?


----------



## smurphny

I think you were the first to get it tdw.


----------



## fallard

tdw posted first. I had identified the standpipe and was trying to identify the specific rock pile, but was slowed down by a balky electronic chart program. Is that rock pile towards the western side of Hadley's?


----------



## tdw




----------



## St Anna

skippy country - kuringai chase??


----------



## Geoff54

I was off trying to buy a boat but I got outbid... so I guess I'm back here dreaming about where we might have gone  

So maybe Brooklyn, NSW and that 's Danger Island on the left ?????


----------



## tdw

St Anna said:


> skippy country - kuringai chase??


KCNP yes .... but you'll need an exact location.

There is a serious clue in that pic.


----------



## Geoff54

I assume the serious clue is the float plane, so Cottage Point?


----------



## tdw

I'm too easy on you lot. 

Cottage Point it is.


----------



## St Anna

ZEE PLANE ,,, ZEE PLANE

dAG NABIT gEOFF


----------



## Geoff54

'Not quite sure why you jumped in, Rob... but I'm happy to go with the flow, if everyone else is.


----------



## tdw

Rob .... no its not. Geoffs up next cos he was the one who IDed previous pic.


----------



## Geoff54

Looks like we are all posting at the same time. I'll leave it up to Andrew.


----------



## tdw

I figure Rob jumped in without realising the rules but if you are OK with it Geoff, then fine by me.


----------



## Geoff54

St Anna said:


> ZEE PLANE ,,, ZEE PLANE
> 
> dAG NABIT gEOFF


I thought it was a sea plane if it has a hull fuselage and a float plane if it, well, has floats. What's a ZEE plane, nAM DAGIT ??


----------



## Geoff54

tdw said:


> I figure Rob jumped in without realising the rules but if you are OK with it Geoff, then fine by me.


Carry on Number One!


----------



## RobGallagher

tdw said:


> I figure Rob jumped in without realising the rules but if you are OK with it Geoff, then fine by me.


Oh sorry, didn't realize the rules... I'll delete my post if you want... LOL I MISSED THE WATCH HILL LIGHT ONE BY A FEW MINUTES.... I SAIL BY THE DARN THING EVERY WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RobGallagher

Deleted, I'll wait till I get one. Again, sorry about that.


----------



## tdw

aw crap now we are all going to be totally confused .... Geoff you're it ...


----------



## Geoff54

Not a great picture, so I'll try to find others. North America.


----------



## tdw

Who is this Geoff bustard and why do we let him play ? 

just you wait till I get another shot ....


----------



## Geoff54

tdw said:


> Who is this Geoff bustard and why do we let him play ?


Well if you are going to be like that, I'll just take my computer and go home! 

OK some clues:
The first picture was taken from outside the actual harbor although the old wooden lighthouse of the same name (now decommissioned and moved to the shore) was even further out. I guess either the name of the harbor or the outer bay will suffice.

For a short time it was a whaling center.

This is further in and from the opposite bank.


----------



## smurphny

fallard said:


> tdw posted first. I had identified the standpipe and was trying to identify the specific rock pile, but was slowed down by a balky electronic chart program. Is that rock pile towards the western side of Hadley's?


It's the entrance marker to the outside harbor, probably 200 yards (guessing) off the southern beach. Coordinates are 41-30-55 70-41-55. It's a nice spot to anchor in good weather although not really close to anything. It's too far from Woods Hole to access by dink and it'd be risky trying to negotiate the current getting across anyway. Everyone here probably knows it but Woods Hole has nasty currents.

Could the latest picture be up inside Pt. Judith Pond ?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Geoff54 said:


> harbor although the old wooden lighthouse of the same name


Old Wooden Lighthouse Harbor?


----------



## Geoff54

Sorry, not Pt. Judith Pond.

Mark - Really? The lighthouse was named for the harbor not the harbor for the lighthouse&#8230;And it wasn't old at the time so it would have had to have been "New Wooden Lighthouse Harbor" 

Home to an educational and scientific institute - the first picture was taken from the grounds of the institute but not the main campus. After the mix up earlier, I was hoping Rob might recognize it. Although one is a bit obscure, here are the last picture clues before I'm forced to make it too easy. (The streaks in the sky are reflections on the window).


----------



## RobGallagher

Upper PT Judith pond was actually a good guess, I can see some why one would guess that.

CT River?


----------



## Geoff54

Not CT River - not quite _that_ close to your back yard. Take a sail further into LI Sound.


----------



## Geoff54

Let's try a slightly different perspective on the second picture. The buildings are quite distinctive.


----------



## tdw

Cold Spring Harbor


----------



## Geoff54

tdw said:


> Cold Spring Harbor


Got it!

I knew that as soon as I started to show either the buildings or the lighthouse, it wouldn't take long. The Admiral teaches a course there every other year and I just hang out and enjoy the place.


----------



## RobGallagher

Nice! I never would have gotten that one, never been there. I have been as far as Northport and I did look at some old pics and the charts to see if that could have been the place. Anyway, beautiful spot!


----------



## tdw

I had it before you posted the last pic. Found a reference to Cold Spring Harbour Light being sold to some old girl for $1.00 in 1965 or thereabouts ands she had it moved to her front law. You'd mentioned the light being moved and that first pic of the running water tied in nicely. Google earth confirmed the layout matched.


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> I had it before you posted the last pic. Found a reference to Cold Spring Harbour Light being sold to some old girl for $1.00 in 1965 or thereabouts ands she had it moved to her front law. You'd mentioned the light being moved and that first pic of the running water tied in nicely. Google earth confirmed the layout matched.


Clever lad.....

Beautiful shot..... Oz? presumably...


----------



## Geoff54

tdw said:


> that first pic of the running water tied in nicely.


Yeah, there are several like that. Apparently all you have to do is stick a pipe in the ground.

Nice picture Andrew; really good job of photoshoping water around Ayres Rock


----------



## Faster

Geoff54 said:


> ......Nice picture Andrew; really good job of photoshoping water around Ayres Rock


Maybe it was rainy season.....


----------



## tdw

ha bloody ha .... yes Oz .... but I'm not playing Mr Nice Guy no more .... 

All I will tell you is that I found this place after googling one phrase. 

(Not my pic btw ... so whoever gets it will find the original.)


----------



## Faster

Ethel Beach?


----------



## tdw

Ethel Beach ? Where the hell is Ethel Beach ?


----------



## tdw

hmmm ... interesting .... never heard of EB before but no, you are too far north.


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> Ethel Beach ? Where the hell is Ethel Beach ?


South Australia.. I thought it looked close..


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> South Australia.. I thought it looked close..


So did I when I first looked but no. Apparently it is officially unnamed but known as Ethel Wreck Beach thanks to the good ship Ethel ending her days there.

South East kiddo ....


----------



## tdw

Daylight


----------



## Faster

Original pic sunrise or sunset???


----------



## tdw

Almost certainly sunset but that may not tell you as much as you might think.


----------



## Faster

Aaahhhhh.....Stanley.....you NUT!!

North coast Taz


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Aaahhhhh.....Stanley.....you NUT!!
> 
> North coast Taz


and nuts to you too .....

Cigar for you mate.


----------



## Faster

A significant rock outcropping near Stanley, Tasmania, known as 'the Nut' in case anyone was wondering.... 

OK.. back to the Northern Hemisphere for a bit.. One good rock deserves another!!


----------



## tdw

However I'm out of here ..... until tomorrow.


----------



## Faster

Another pic.. taken nearby.. Not that it helps , I just like the picture!


----------



## fallard

Scots Head at Soufriere Bay, Dominica


----------



## Faster

fallard said:


> Scots Head at Soufriere Bay, Dominica


That's it.. well done. We rented a 'jeep/samurai' type rig and spent a day driving the whole island.. interesting trip on many levels. We anchored at the North end.. while this looks a perfect anchorage it's park and anchoring is prohibited. We did see some of the fishermen muscling a boat up the beach in the village, but little other activity there.

Narrow roads, right hand drive.. we were happy to have a Brit on the crew.

Fallard's up again!


----------



## fallard

Back to New England.


----------



## JonEisberg

fallard said:


> Back to New England.


Star Island, Isles of Shoals, right?

Nearly the same latitude, on the other side of the Pond...


----------



## fallard

Congratulations to JonEisberg. Maybe it was too easy. Your turn


----------



## Faster

I'm thinking this is Jon's "next pic"!?



JonEisberg said:


>


----------



## tdw

Dubrovnik


----------



## Geoff54

The church tower looks wrong for Dubrovnik 
Maybe Primosten


----------



## Geoff54

On second thoughts, I believe it's Komiza.

If right, I think it should be cheating to use places where GE coverage is bad


----------



## JonEisberg

You've got it, Geoff - Komiza, on the island of Vis, a wonderful place...


----------



## Geoff54

Here's one that's off the beaten track.


----------



## Geoff54

Here's a different perspective


----------



## Zanshin

Could we be in Scotland somewhere in the Hebrides?


----------



## RobGallagher

I was thinking NE England. Memory of Whitby struck me but that's not it


----------



## Geoff54

You are both in the right part of the world but there are so many unique things about this place that it is hard to give clues without giving it away completely.

Not Scotland although, like Scotland, it was never part of the Roman Empire.

Not England although there are strong ties and the Queen is the monarch.


----------



## Faster

Kinsale, Charles fort Ireland?


----------



## Geoff54

Faster said:


> Kinsale, Charles fort Ireland?


I wouldn't tell any Irishman that you think that the Queen is their monarch 

The policeman is a significant clue. There aren't many places where the police wear a white custodian helmet and fewer still where you will find that kind of landscape.


----------



## Faster

Geoff54 said:


> I wouldn't tell any Irishman that you think that the Queen is their monarch


I did wonder about that, but technically......

Not Scotland, I've read of roman ruins in Wales, so....???? hmmm

EDIT.... lets try Peel Castle, Isle of Man....


----------



## Geoff54

Impressive detective work! This was going to be the next clue...










Purt ny Hinshey (Port of the Island) , otherwise known as Peel, it is. 
IOM is a self governed British Crown Dependency who's laws are determined by the Tynwald , supposedly the worlds oldest, continuously ruling, parliament. 
I haven't been there for many years but I have fond memories of the place.


----------



## Faster

Stand down some, fellas, it'll be a couple of hours before I can get to my pics...

Looks like another interesting locale, the Isle of Man....


----------



## RobGallagher

The Manx symbol on the sail would have given it away for sure


----------



## Faster

This is a very well known location, but perhaps not the traditional view...



















.. and here's the 'artsy' shot..


----------



## fallard

Peggys Cove, NS?


----------



## Faster

Jeez, fallard.. you a mind reader??

Yeah, figured it would be easy. I need to quit guessing cause I'm fresh out of challenging pictures..... Here's the more traditional view: We had a gorgeous day for this visit..


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

You guys complain when mine are too hard....


----------



## fallard

This is an atypical view of a very popular location.


----------



## Zanshin

fallard - hmmm... there aren't many identifying features available. What is the next one going to be, a photo shot from a more typical vantage point but shot at night, or in the fog?


----------



## ebs001

Mystic, Ct


----------



## fallard

Not Mystic, but it is in southern New England. The beige roof to the right is clearly visible on GE and is a social hub for the sailing set. What is atypical is the relatively open anchorage for the month of August. It it helps, the view is looking to the South.

Don't want to make this too easy, but the following view shows docks associated with the aforementioned building. Those who have been here will recognize this instantly. Another clue: GE shows a winter view, with the harbor and floating docks removed.


----------



## RobGallagher

Block Island


----------



## RobGallagher

The Dinghy dock at the Oar to be more specific.


----------



## fallard

I made it too easy for the locals, after all. Maybe I should have held off with the dinghy dock photo, but after checking GE, it did look difficult for the distant players in this "contest". 

Your turn, Rob.


----------



## Zanshin

RobGallagher - your clues are particularly difficult for me, insofar as all I see are greyed out "no entry" symbols.


----------



## RobGallagher

Zanshin said:


> RobGallagher - your clues are particularly difficult for me, insofar as all I see are greyed out "no entry" symbols.


I can see the photos. Let me post a few again with another method. I have to go to work soon, but I'll try and get it sorted tonight when I get home.


----------



## tdw

Rob .... I deleted the two posts where the pics did not show.

There is a wind farm with windmills similar to those (uncharacteristically small blades) on the island of Koh Larn, near Pattaya in Thailand.


----------



## RobGallagher

tdw said:


> Rob .... I deleted the two posts where the pics did not show.
> 
> There is a wind farm with windmills similar to those (uncharacteristically small blades) on the island of Koh Larn, near Pattaya in Thailand.


And I thought this would be difficult. Even though there is ferry service to the island and many tourists go there for day trips, the photos where take from the far side. I think Even the speed boats take the northern route and don't see the wind farm. I figured the only way someone would get it right is if they sailed there... Am I correct? ...and I had more clues and photos all set to go 

I chartered a Hunter 295 out of Ocean Marina and took these pictures in 2009.

Fuzzy has the helm.


----------



## tdw

No, I've never sailed there and the reason I was somewhat uncertain about the answer was that I couldn't find a pic that nailed it. I just did a bit of googling and found a pic of short bladed windmills. All else was guesswork. Other pics I then found of Koh Larn didn't really help.

Let me see what I can come up with.


----------



## tdw




----------



## Faster

Interesting.... looks like a rail bridge? River crossing? Hemisphere??


----------



## tdw

As in Choo Choo train bridge ? No. 

River yes.

Hemisphere North.


----------



## fallard

Transporter bridge at Portulagete, Spain.


----------



## tdw

I'd have been happy with Bilbao but Portulagete (just outside Bilbao) is bang on.

Amazing bloody bridge that thing. Cross between a punt and a lifting span bridge.


----------



## fallard

I recognized it as a transporter bridge immediately, but it took a little while to locate it precisely. I've been to the transporter bridge in Newport, Wales, and initially thought that was it, but the ornate arch and the ultra modern tram didn't fit.

Meanwhile, I'll have to dig up some photos. It may take be a while--at least until tomorrow. Ironically, I had been planning to post pictures of the Newport transporter for a while, but that won't work now.


----------



## Faster

Cool... I was working on the premise of a lift bridge, but in hindsight the tower was to delicate and there were no pulleys... saw the 'transporter' but couldn't quite sort out what it was.


----------



## PCP

tdw said:


> I'd have been happy with Bilbao but Portulagete (just outside Bilbao) is bang on.
> 
> Amazing bloody bridge that thing. Cross between a punt and a lifting span bridge.


Thanks for posting the movie. Nice bridge, dreadful color. It used to be black and it seems to me a much more appropriated color. I never been in Portugalete. I new it was a very industrial place without an interesting old Casco so I skip it but that bridge deserves the visit.

Curiously the name looks to be related to Portugal but in fact as nothing to do with it. The name was born from a Roman linguistic confusion regarding the original name. The locals (Vascos) called it Ugalete that means port. When the Romans invaded, because that was obviosly a Port and was called Ugalete, they call it Porto Ugalete, so Portugalete. I mean, if we translate the name, it will be PortPort

Regards

Paulo


----------



## fallard

This one might be difficult, unless you've been there:


----------



## tdw

Interesting place Bilbao. As I have no doubt said many times previously, while I've always been fond of the Catalans and Catalonia my favourite part of Spain is the Basque Country, the Biscay Coast and Galicia. Maybe that's why I enjoyed Portugal the one time I have been there. 

First time I visited Bilbao was before the cleanup. The river was utterly foul, I doubt anything could have survived in there and the city itself was a somewhat dreary, dirty place that few could have admired. Today, it shines. The river is clean, the city is a pleasure to walk through, the Gug is a masterpiece and the riverside walkways an utter delight. Good food, nice people as well.


----------



## tdw

fallard said:


> This one might be difficult, unless you've been there:


Well it would have been if you had renamed the image ....


----------



## PCP

tdw said:


> Interesting place Bilbao. As I have no doubt said many times previously, while I've always been fond of the Catalans and Catalonia my favourite part of Spain is the Basque Country, the Biscay Coast and Galicia. Maybe that's why I enjoyed Portugal the one time I have been there.
> 
> First time I visited Bilbao was before the cleanup. The river was utterly foul, I doubt anything could have survived in there and the city itself was a somewhat dreary, dirty place that few could have admired. Today, it shines. The river is clean, the city is a pleasure to walk through, the Gug is a masterpiece and the riverside walkways an utter delight. Good food, nice people as well.


Yes I agree, I have been several times in Bilbao one of them for the inaugural exposition on the Guggenheim. They had almost emptied the NW Guggenheim for that temporary exposition not a great permanent exposition however. When you come to Lisbon have a visit to the Gulbenkian Museum.

That time I was there with some good friends and stayed on a small village near by in a traditional several centuries old farm, lovely place. We had dinner two times at a local small traditional taverna on the village. On the first time we asked for the first part of the menu (all of it) the second time, the other half it was all delicious and we become friends with the owner that turned out loved Portugal and Portuguese music. He had a large collection that he insisted in playing every time we were there.

Regarding Spain, I don'y know if you know it, if not there are other two regions that are also wonderful , Cantabria with the Picos da Europa (done that in detail with a 900cc Triumph) and the berth place of all Iberian countries, Asturias (they still have savage bears). I passed there, two years ago the new year's eve in a small mountain hotel. Wonderful place if you like nature, I mean green one over mountains, in its primeval state.

Zanshin, I am sorry about this out of topic post, I will try to restrain myself


----------



## Geoff54

I think a little drift is a good thing… I’m using this thread to add to my list of places I want to visit.

Back to fallard's picture - I guess he changed the name before I could peek 

That looks like a RNLI Severn class so U.K., a U.K. dependency or possibly Eire. And old warehousing? So a old commercial port maybe??


Edit: Fixed dumb grammar


----------



## tdw

Zanshin has the right to say yes or no but I like the idea that we engage in short discussions of the places posted. It gives the thread more depth. 

I'm out of this one cos I saw Fallards unedited pic title but Geoff .... yes its UK.


----------



## fallard

tdw: I couldn't see the title from the posting. Am I missing something? I was concerned that the title might be available to those in the know, as you have confirmed. I'd post another pic, but now I have reservations if it's from the net.


----------



## Faster

fallard said:


> tdw: I couldn't see the title from the posting. Am I missing something? I was concerned that the title might be available to those in the know, as you have confirmed. I'd post another pic, but now I have reservations if it's from the net.


You may just need to edit the file name before you upload it from your host.. I think that was probably what was 'evident' to tdw. (right click the photo and 'properties' or 'image info' will usually give you the file name...)

Most here simply rename the file 'mystery1, 2, 3, etc...'


----------



## tdw

fallard said:


> tdw: I couldn't see the title from the posting. Am I missing something? I was concerned that the title might be available to those in the know, as you have confirmed. I'd post another pic, but now I have reservations if it's from the net.


Fallard,
I usually take the pic and view it outside the thread. It was when viewing pic I notice that it linked back directly to the site were you found it. I then saved the pic to my computer, renamed it, uploaded to Photo Bucket and then edited your post to insert anonymous pic. I don't think anyone else saw the pic before I did this. If you select a pic from the net I'm afarid you do have to save and rename or the original address is visible.
Cheers
Andrew B


----------



## RobGallagher

Somebody post something or I'm gonna jump the line again ) lol

And for what it's worth, I enjoy the conversation.


----------



## Geoff54

O.K., Rob.

There are 34 Severn Class boats in active service (fingers crossed that it's not a boat from the relief fleet that is in an unusual place). Of those I think I would recognize 10 locations, so that leaves 24. But it's slow going to check them out and I'm trying to do other stuff at the same time so if anyone wants to join in.... 

I suspect it is one of the following:
Aran Island, Valentia, Islay, Lerwick, St. Mary’s, Barra Island, Kirkwall, Aith, Ballyglass, Stromness, Stornway, Campbeltown, Tynemouth, Arranmore, Portush, Aberdeen, Malaig, Buckie, Tobermory, Lochinver, Holyhead, Thurslo, Rosslare, Castletownbere

Edit: I don't think it's Holyhead - it's a long time since I was there but it just doesn't look right.


----------



## tdw

Rob .... keep working on Fallards last. That remains unidentified. 

Its in the UK.


----------



## RobGallagher

I'm going with Cambeltown.

If I'm correct, I'd like to give the next move to Geoff54 because without the life boat clew and narrowing the list down I probably never would have gotten it.

I'd like to keep searching to be sure, but the girlfriend is on her way and I should have started cooking half an hour ago...


----------



## fallard

Geoff54 is on the right track.

BTW, thanks for all the posting advice.


----------



## fallard

Rob's got it. Campbeltown is near the southern end of the Kintyre peninsula in Scotland. I never got to Campbeltown, but have been within sight of the Mull of Kintyre. 

Rob's been itching, so have at it!


----------



## RobGallagher

If Geoff doesn't mind I'll run with it.

OK, this one is not so remote, but off the beaten. I was there in about 2010 but never learned what it was called so I had to google it myself to get the actual name.
EDIT: I could not get the name from google maps, thought I had it, but I was mistaken.










More clues to come, unless of course our fuzzy friend comes through again....


----------



## Zanshin

Salt or freshwater?


----------



## RobGallagher

Salt Water.


----------



## Zanshin

Could it be Ile Pinel off St. Martin? The hills ashore plus the big long beach look familiar and google Maps doesn't help me with the little lonesome dock.


----------



## RobGallagher

Zanshin said:


> Could it be Ile Pinel off St. Martin? The hills ashore plus the big long beach look familiar and google Maps doesn't help me with the little lonesome dock.


You are a long, long, looong way off. Zanshin, your destination is closer to home than St. Martin.


----------



## RobGallagher

The first pictures faced to the North.
This picture faced West...More salt water


----------



## Zanshin

I wasn't too sanguine about my chances since I've never seen fog/mist like that in the Caribbean but I thought to give it a try. What are those red and blue thingies on the rocks?


----------



## RobGallagher

Zanshin said:


> I wasn't too sanguine about my chances since I've never seen fog/mist like that in the Caribbean but I thought to give it a try. What are those red and blue thingies on the rocks?


Debris, not sure what from. Lots of beer cans, fireworks remnants and fishing nets. It's a lovely place, but not the cleanest.

Here is a view looking to the East (maybe N.E ish).


----------



## RobGallagher

A couple more clues then I'm off for the day...

I showed you a view from to the N., E., and West. The view to the south is nothing but ocean for as far as they eye can see, and farther.

I really don't expect anyone who has not been there to come up with an exact name as there is none on Googlemaps.

The name of the bay is close enough, or even the peninsula you can see to the north.


----------



## Faster

Could we be in the Canary Islands?


----------



## Faster

New WAG... South coast of Haiti? Can't quite find a matchng view tho....

Pacific/Atlantic/or???


----------



## RobGallagher

Canaries are closer than Haiti, still a long way away, not an ocean.


----------



## tdw

I'm thinking Asia. Somehow doesn't look far north to me and "ocean as far as you can see" disqualifies seas like e.g the Baltic, Med, Red etc.


----------



## Geoff54

RobGallagher said:


> If Geoff doesn't mind I'll run with it.


Sorry! I missed your previous post and I've been busy.

I sure looks like Asia but "Canaries are closer than Haiti, still a long way away, not an ocean.", so maybe Azores.


----------



## Faster

Geoff54 said:


> Sorry! I missed your previous post and I've been busy.
> 
> I sure looks like Asia but "Canaries are closer than Haiti, still a long way away, not an ocean.", so maybe Azores.


Or the Med.. (looks like too much greenery) or the Baltic..?


----------



## Geoff54

tdw said:


> "ocean as far as you can see" disqualifies seas like e.g the Baltic, Med, Red etc.





Faster said:


> Or the Med.. (looks like too much greenery) or the Baltic..?


"The view to the south is nothing but ocean for as far as they eye can see" excludes a lot of the Med but not all. Unless he meant on a foggy day


----------



## Faster

"As far as the eye can see" even from that hill isn't going to be more than 20-30 miles without high ground in the distance..


----------



## tdw

"ocean" as far as the eye can see ..... ocean not sea. 

Canaries closer than Haiti but a long way away .... would you say that any part of the Med is a long way away from the Canaries ? (In this context)


----------



## Geoff54

I doubt you could see more than two or three miles with that mist. 

Cumon Rob, We're all going to start feed off each other if you don't point us in the right direction.


----------



## Faster

RobGallagher said:


> Canaries are closer than Haiti, still a long way away,*not an ocean*.


... so we're looking at a sea? Maybe you're right, A... Asia is closer to Canaries in that direction.. and the vegetation looks better. China Sea?

I think Rob's gone for the duration so I guess we'll just have to wait.


----------



## tdw

All a bit confusing. I was thinking that Rob meant we were looking at a sea but away to the south it is all ocean.


----------



## RobGallagher

Ni how? Or Li how ma?


----------



## tdw

RobGallagher said:


> Ni how? Or Li how ma?


So China.


----------



## Geoff54

RobGallagher said:


> Ni how? Or Li how ma?


Ni how? is chinese for "hello, how are you"? but "Li how ma"? means nothing to me.

So I guess it's Asia.


----------



## tdw

Rob, I think we need some clarification. There isn't anywhere in China that looks out to an ocean. Some very big seas but no oceans.


----------



## fallard

The picture was taken at about 22 degrees, 28' N x 112 degrees, 32' 8" E, overlooking Xiyong Bay and about 41 kn NE of the center of Hong Kong Island.


----------



## Faster

fallard said:


> The picture was taken at about 22 degrees, 28' N x 112 degrees, 32' 8" E, overlooking Xiyong Bay and about 41 kn NE of the center of Hong Kong Island.


 Inland location?? You funnin' us, fallard??


----------



## fallard

Try 22 degrees,28 minutes North by 112 dgrees, 32 minutes, 8 seconds East, using the lat/lon readout at the bottom of the GE window. That would put you 41 km NE of the center of Hong Kong Island, where you will see a small island.

You will see a photo that matches the headland to the right in post #1067 if you go to Panoramio - Untitled photo


----------



## RobGallagher

Brush up on ur canto nese bitjches


----------



## Faster

fallard said:


> Try 22 degrees,28 minutes North by 112 dgrees, 32 minutes, 8 seconds East, using the lat/lon readout at the bottom of the GE window. That would put you 41 km NE of the center of Hong Kong Island, where you will see a small island.
> 
> You will see a photo that matches the headland to the right in post #1067 if you go to Panoramio - Untitled photo


22.28 N *114*.32 E works better....


----------



## fallard

You're right, Faster. Don't know how I made such an obvious transcription error. At least I got the 41 km to the NE right!

BTW, I've found the GE lat/lon to be extremely accurate in our area--comparable to the accuracy of WAAS GPS.


----------



## RobGallagher

So close.... I'm impressed. Does anyone have an answer? The coordinates don't seem to match up. Am I missing something?

Views from the mainland and from SEA level.... I gots the red shirt 





































What country has medical waste like this?


----------



## RobGallagher

Geoff54 said:


> Ni how? is chinese for "hello, how are you"? but "Li how ma"? means nothing to me.
> 
> So I guess it's Asia.


Ni= You Mandarin
Li= You Cantonese
How= good either langauage.
Ma denotes a question

So the question is understood in either language. So were are we laing zai?


----------



## fallard

Rob, the information in posts 1087 & 1089 was correct, except for a repeated error in transcribing the longitude (112 instead of 114 degrees). You can tell from the panoramio post that the island had been identified. Also, you can see the motor from the boat you were in at Panoramio - Photos of the World


----------



## Faster

Like you said.. no names... but this is Fallard's island...


----------



## RobGallagher

Yes, it is correct. I attended a whiskey tasting last night and well, err... I apologize, I normally don't get that intoxicated, it creeped up on me.

I'm very impressed with all of your detective skills!

The boats are owned by a friend and are rentals so it's highly probable that they will come up in similar photos of that area.

The blue roofs in an earlier photo are the same structures behind (upper left corner) me in the shot of me on the boat are unfinished houses/condos. Looked like they ran out of money or never sold. The people you see are either workers or squatters, not sure. The cement structure directly behind me are storage units for the housing above, complete with toilets so one would not have to walk back up into the house. Great idea to keep fishing poles, kayaks, pull your boat out in a storm. Like a man cave with a deck and water views!.

It's a beautiful spot but so polluted. I have a picture I wanted to post but could not find of a back-hoe on tracks that drives down the beach on the mainland and buries dead creatures, and trash.

Nice work Fallard. It probably took me longer to find the darn place on google earth and I knew where to start!


----------



## fallard

Finding Rob's last site was aided by the China clue. I had checked off the Caribbean, Canaries, Bay of Biscay and thought about the fireworks comment. About that time I recalled Rob had sailed in Asia and had made several comments of this thread about having to go to work in the evening. Hmm, didn't he indicate a casino connection in his public profile? When you put Asia and casinos together, you come up with Hong Kong and Macau pretty quick. Then it was a matter of looking for a reasonably close southerly facing beach with headlands east and west and an island to the south. When i found the likely suspect it was a matter of checking out the photos in panoramio and looking for a match. Finding the match was easier than finding a name for anything in the local area, which meant going to Google Maps.

Well, moving back to North America, see if you can figure out where this is. Looking for the name of the body of water we're sailing in. We are enroute to Mystic, CT, but we are really far from home.










This next photo might make it too easy, but it was taken several hours after the previous photo:


----------



## ebs001

Lake Erie


----------



## fallard

Lake Erie is too far north.


----------



## ebs001

fallard said:


> Lake Erie is too far north.


This time of year I have to agree and a winter storm is due in that area within hours.


----------



## ebs001

Lake Okeechobee


----------



## fallard

Lake Okeechobee it is! The second photo shows the low clearance spot on the passage across Florida: the fixed height Indiantown RR bridge, which is about a mile east of the Port Mayaca locks. The nominal clearance is 49 ft, assuming waterway is at nominal depth. Our mast height is 46 ft, not including all that stuff on top, like a wind machine, and windex, etc. The VHF whip can take care of itself. You hold your breath and trust the cruising guide as you pass under. 

Those that are just a few feet too tall can get a "tilt and tow" from the Indiantown Marina. These folks come by with several barrels which they place on on side of your deck and fill them up from the waterway. then then simply tow you under and you're done. This doesn't work for catamarans, however.

OK, ebs001, it's your turn.
P.S., like your sense of humor!


----------



## RobGallagher

fallard said:


> Lake Okeechobee it is! The second photo shows the low clearance spot on the passage across Florida: the fixed height Indiantown RR bridge, which is about a mile east of the Port Mayaca locks. The nominal clearance is 49 ft, assuming waterway is at nominal depth. Our mast height is 46 ft, not including all that stuff on top, like a wind machine, and windex, etc. The VHF whip can take care of itself. You hold your breath and trust the cruising guide as you pass under.
> 
> Those that are just a few feet too tall can get a "tilt and tow" from the Indiantown Marina. These folks come by with several barrels which they place on on side of your deck and fill them up from the waterway. then then simply tow you under and you're done. This doesn't work for catamarans, however.
> 
> OK, ebs001, it's your turn.
> P.S., like your sense of humor!


For some reason I started searching lift bridges in Louisiana. I was way off.

Onward ebs001...


----------



## ebs001




----------



## kwaltersmi

Ebs - That's a stealthy picture! Any subtle hints?


----------



## Zanshin

There aren't really many major hints in this one for me, either.

I can't make out any courtesy flags but all the boats have dinghies and don't look like charter boats. And there is what might be a big oceangoing vessel in the distance in top left quadrant.


----------



## ebs001

There are some hints in the photo. They are all sailboats except for two commercial vessels. The sailboats are all at anchor. Most have dinghys floating behind them.


----------



## Faster

A marine park on one of the Great Lakes... pretty flat country there...


----------



## ebs001

Faster said:


> A marine park on one of the Great Lakes... pretty flat country there...


No. The commercial vessels are probably the best hint.


----------



## RobGallagher

One looks like it could be an auto ferry, the other some sort of passenger ferry or water taxi. It's hard to be sure though.

I'm guessing this is not a far off destination every boat has the outboard on the dink so they are not set up for a crossing... Is it in New England?


----------



## Faster

Ferries? Passenger and vehicle? So we may be at/near/on an island?


----------



## ebs001

It's not New England. Picture was taken January 11th. in the evening. The larger ship is a feighter and the smaller one a passenger ferry.


----------



## Faster

Picture file name includes 'morning'...??

Can we narrow down the continent? Looks like North America..


----------



## ebs001

Here's another picture looking the other way.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Marsh Harbor, Abacos, Bahamas.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Ok the courtesy flag is not the Bahamas.
Ive seen it, but not too sure. Its similar to the Antigua flag, but I think its the Dominican Republic.
As I have not been there I dont know the harbours so ill say Santo Domingo


----------



## ebs001

Mark you are right. In the first picture the sailboats at anchor with dinghies gave the clue that it was a cruising destination. The two commercial vessels let one know where. The ferry is an Albury ferry unique to the Abacos and the freighter indicated a harbour. Had to be Marsh Harbour. The courtesy flag in the second photo is the Bahamian ensign which is flown as the courtesy flag.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

ebs001 said:


> Bahamian ensign which is flown as the courtesy flag.


Ahhh, yes, i remoember now. There was some discussion as to the correct flag to fly as the courtesy flag. I went for their national flag as I dont think it should be the ensign... And it was $2 instead of $20 for the ensign... Lol

Wait a moment and il find a photo.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Ok, heres the next quiz photo. Sorry its an attachment not a img


----------



## Faster

Simpson Lagoon, St Maarten?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

No it is not that fetid lagoon.
But is within 10 degrees latitude of it


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Same photo cropped.


----------



## Faster

Jeez Mark.... use photobucket already....

Within 10 deg lat is a big belt worldwide.. is it Caribbean?....


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Im on the ipad 
Its not a good computer for this stuff. I cant get wifi for the big computer here...


----------



## Zanshin

If it is in the trades then the anchorage is on the east side of the island/land. Hmm, 10 degrees means 600 miles so that doesn't rule out much of the Caribbean...


----------



## Faster

Zanshin said:


> If it is in the trades then the anchorage is on the east side of the island/land. Hmm, 10 degrees means 600 miles so that doesn't rule out much of the Caribbean...


.... and it could be +/- 10 degrees....

Sure looks like Caribbean.. obviously little wind break, so low land/reef.. plenty of buildings so not a place like Nonesuch Bay....


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Very good Arnd, but the photo is not during a Trade Wind event.

If i remember correctly the temperature at the time was about 20 degrees C 70 deg F at midday.

The clue is the structures behind. If you have been there its easily recognisable.


----------



## Zanshin

With just some high cirrus for cloud cover it doesn't look like any special weather, so 20c means that this location isn't quite in the tropics so those 10 degrees would be northward, which would also put it out of the trade belt. Lots of boats at anchor, but those building don't tell me much.


----------



## ebs001

Key West, Fl


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

ebs001 said:


> Key West, Fl


Lol! Correct! 

I couldnt get a photo from my big computer so i took one on the ipad from the cockpit. There is a cold norther up to 30 knots at the moment and this bay is copping it.
The buildings on the center left are accommodation blocks for a navy station, the blob building center right... Hence the regularity of the buildings and eye sore main building


----------



## Faster

hey!!!

The rules say you have to HAVE BEEN there..... nothing about being right there at the moment!!

.... Good one.....


----------



## fallard

OK, I was working the Key West hunch, based on the US flag in the first photo and even guessed it was related to the Navy Base, but couldn't get a good angle on where the photos were taken. Can you be specific?


----------



## Faster

Looks like this basin... long row of small buildings bottom center??


----------



## ebs001

fallard said:


> OK, I was working the Key West hunch, based on the US flag in the first photo and even guessed it was related to the Navy Base, but couldn't get a good angle on where the photos were taken. Can you be specific?


I knew it was a mooring field and I've been to this mooring field albiet a few years ago now and everything seemed right. The mooring field is behind Fleming Key in Garrison Bight.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Yes, the photo is aken from the Garrison Bight Mooring Field
Just as hay GE shot shows.
Its operated by the city, and he marina is in that lagoon to the south and another conecting lagoon you cant quite see.

$17 per night. But its a long dinghy ride in.


----------



## ebs001

Here's my next entry.


----------



## fallard

Not much to go on. Florida or Bahamas?


----------



## ebs001

First look at the clues available. There are palm trees so it's warm. The one boat name you can read is in English and there are plenty of big expensive fishing boats. So in the US or very close andthe surrounding land very close to sea level. Fallard got that. Now look for flags..there is none not even a coutesy flag. The boats are not at anchor nor are they in slips but tied bow to stern. There are a couple of boats rafted together. There are two sports fishers millimg about. There are smaller craft there. There is one sailboat in the picture and there are quite a few boats in a small area.


----------



## T37SOLARE

Bimini???


----------



## ebs001

T37SOLARE said:


> Bimini???


Not Bimini. No courtesy flags so not outside US but otherwise a good guess.


----------



## Faster

Are we still in the Keys?


----------



## fallard

Pine Key?


----------



## Faster

If not the Keys I'm thinking a hotel/resort basin somewhere in PR??


----------



## ebs001

ebs001 said:


> First look at the clues available. There are palm trees so it's warm. The one boat name you can read is in English and there are plenty of big expensive fishing boats. So in the US or very close andthe surrounding land very close to sea level. Fallard got that. Now look for flags..there is none not even a coutesy flag. The boats are not at anchor nor are they in slips but tied bow to stern. There are a couple of boats rafted together. There are two sports fishers millimg about. There are smaller craft there. There is one sailboat in the picture and there are quite a few boats in a small area.


From the first few clues: warm, English low lying no coutesy flags - Florida

Boats tied bow to stern etc. - they are on a sea wall

Two sports fishers milling - enclosed area

Plenty of big expensive fishing boats, small boats too - easy access to an urban centre

Sailboat - not a fishing derby, probably a cruiser.

So you are looking for a key or island in Florida with an enclosed harbour that has a sea wall all round near a major urban centre.


----------



## Geoff54

Looks like the boat is named "Fin Alley". 

It also looks like Fin Alley Fishing Charters operates from the beach cities just south of West Palm Beach (Lake Worth / Boyton Beach / Delray Beach). But I can’t match things up and I might be completely off track. 

+ I have to be on a plane in the morning so I don't dare look too hard in case I figure it out


----------



## ebs001

Geoff54 said:


> Looks like the boat is named "Fin Alley".
> 
> It also looks like Fin Alley Fishing Charters operates from the beach cities just south of West Palm Beach (Lake Worth / Boyton Beach / Delray Beach). But I can't match things up and I might be completely off track.
> 
> + I have to be on a plane in the morning so I don't dare look too hard in case I figure it out


Think a little further south


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Its one of the Keys. As there are palm trees Im gunna say Palm Key?


Is there a Palm Key


----------



## Faster

Boca Chita???


----------



## ebs001

You got it Faster. A beautiful little spot in Biscayne Bay. Usually fairly empty with one to five baots on the sea wall. It's about 10 miles from Miami so on long weekend like the one in the picture people , mainly Miami Cubans flock to the key. I think I counted 40 boats in that little harbour.


----------



## Faster

That was quite the chase... needle in haystack along that stretch!!

Change of pace: We took an enjoyable daytrip starting and ending here.. on the vessel pictured last. Thought the 'dinghy' was interesting!! It was a 7 or 8 hour round trip, very inexpensive (about $20/head) with several stops along the way.

Looking for the town where these shots were taken.


----------



## fallard

Inland, continental Europe (cars look like they are on the right side). Probably on a canal, where the "dinghy" could be put to use. France is a place to start?


----------



## Faster

fallard said:


> Inland, continental Europe (cars look like they are on the right side). Probably on a canal, where the "dinghy" could be put to use. France is a place to start?


North a ways....

I'll be off line for a couple of hours...


----------



## Zanshin

Awesome pictures. At first I thought it was the canals back in the Midlands in the U.K. but the architecture looks a bit off, so my guess is Denmark and Copenhavn?


----------



## Faster

Zanshin said:


> Awesome pictures. At first I thought it was the canals back in the Midlands in the U.K. but the architecture looks a bit off, so my guess is Denmark and Copenhavn?


You two have 'bracketed' the place...


----------



## PCP

Holland ?


----------



## Faster

PCP said:


> Holland ?


Yes, it is Holland... now to find just where


----------



## fallard

That was pretty Sneeky, Faster, but I found it. Here's a frontal view of the gate shown from the side in your second photo:


----------



## fallard

Apparently you'll have to go to Panoramio - Photo of Sneek.

BTW, Google Maps and Google Earth don't recognize "Sneek", but you can Google it!


----------



## Faster

fallard said:


> That was pretty Sneeky, Faster,]


Heh Heh....

Sneek (pronounced 'SNAKE') is it.. well done once again, Fallard. GE did recognize and find just 'sneek' for me.

This was an excellent day trip.. some of the sights:



















This was the lunch time traffic jam waiting for the bridgekeeper to get back on duty!



















Seconds after this next shot was taken, this German chartered boat got caught on our stern wave while attempting to pass too close.. struck the port quarter of our boat quite hard, and did some damage to his own gunwale and bow rail.. its was a bit of a shocker but you could see it coming!










Our return was via the much busier (commercially) Princess Margeriet Canal.










Fallards up next!!


----------



## fallard

This anchorage is known by the name of the beach and is associated with a river that really isn't a river.. The building is your primary clue. Nearby is a national wildlife refuge.


----------



## RobGallagher

Sakonnet River, Sachuest Bay, beach, wild life refuge. Cruised there, really looks like it!


----------



## RobGallagher

Oh and the building is St. Georges School, once I was sure I started looking on google earth for that structure.


----------



## RobGallagher

OK, now I'm second guessing myself, was the photo actually taken off Third Beach? That is a more protected anchorage and actually on the Sakonett River, still adjacent to Sachuest wild life refuge.


----------



## fallard

Rob's got it. I've always known the anchorage as "Third Beach", which is the name of the beach on the charts. It's on the north side of the peninsula that terminates at Sachuest Point. Sachuest Bay is on the south side of the peninsula. The anchorage is off the Sakonnet River, which is really part of an estuarine system that connects Rhode Island Sound to Mt. Hope Bay. The church building is part of St. Georges School in Middletown, RI.

The anchorage is protected from the typically southwesterly breezes and has good holding. You can dinghy into the public beach and take a short walk to the Sachuest preserve, or a much longer walk towards Newport. You do have to mind the rocks on your way in and out, but the anchorage itself is wide open and not crowded. You also have to watch for fish traps south of Sachuest Point if you are sailing to or from Newport--they can catch your boat.

Rob's turn!


----------



## RobGallagher

Clues are there if you look hard enough.

And AWAY we go...

I took these pictures in the winter of 2009 I think Things may have changed a bit since this was becoming more and more popular each year, even though it's pretty tough to get to.

This beach faces to the S.W.
By Night:



















By Day:










Just around that point you see in the above shot is this view, looking at the same point from the other side:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Great photos!

The one legged young guy selling things from the tray around his neck is such a give away.

When we were in Malaysia Nicolle was continually harassed by beggars and we really didnt have any money at the time. One day I said "you can only give money to someone with no legs and no arms!" We walked up the stairs of this road overpass and on top was this beggar on a skate board with no legs, 1 arm missing and was propelling himself along with the stump of his remaining arm. He got some dollars. We dont know how lucky we are!

So i know this photo is Asia, probably Thailand, Indonesia, Sri Lanka or India. With the amputations most prevalent in war torn countries I would say that 2009 was the end(?) of the Tamil Tiger war in Sri Lanka. So I am saying this is Galle, Sri Lanka.


Mark


----------



## RobGallagher

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Great photos!
> 
> The one legged young guy selling things from the tray around his neck is such a give away.
> 
> When we were in Malaysia Nicolle was continually harassed by beggars and we really didnt have any money at the time. One day I said "you can only give money to someone with no legs and no arms!" We walked up the stairs of this road overpass and on top was this beggar on a skate board with no legs, 1 arm missing and was propelling himself along with the stump of his remaining arm. He got some dollars. We dont know how lucky we are!
> 
> So i know this photo is Asia, probably Thailand, Indonesia, Sri Lanka or India. With the amputations most prevalent in war torn countries I would say that 2009 was the end(?) of the Tamil Tiger war in Sri Lanka. So I am saying this is Galle, Sri Lanka.
> 
> Mark


Well, it's not Galle and since Galle is one of the few place in Sri Lanka that faces the water in that direction it's safe to say we can rule out Sri Lanka.

I'm not gonna say too much else yet as you are getting warmer and using the clues.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Well I feel like an ass! Because I missed the ass of the cow!

India!

The cruiser hang in southern India is Cochin. And that is on the west coast so the beach could face SW.
I cant use GE cos of my internet  but the beaches in Vochin are long and this doesnt appear to be so I think its the SW facing beach just at the first headland, N, of the enterance to Cochin, Mattancheri.

I havent been there so i dunno.


----------



## RobGallagher

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Well I feel like an ass! Because I missed the ass of the cow!
> 
> India!
> 
> The cruiser hang in southern India is Cochin. And that is on the west coast so the beach could face SW.
> I cant use GE cos of my internet  but the beaches in Vochin are long and this doesnt appear to be so I think its the SW facing beach just at the first headland, N, of the enterance to Cochin, Mattancheri.
> 
> I havent been there so i dunno.


The cow is a clue and I thought the first guess would be India. I don't know if this place is famous for cows like India. However, it is famous for cows.


----------



## ebs001

Zihuatanejo, Mexico


----------



## RobGallagher

ebs001 said:


> Zihuatanejo, Mexico


Wrong side of the world. Mark is closer.


----------



## ebs001

Vietnam?


----------



## RobGallagher

No, not Vietnam, but you are getting warmer.


----------



## Faster

Thailand....?


----------



## RobGallagher

No, not Thailand.
Mark was onto something earlier, but he headed off to India and got lost 

Clues, clues everywhere but no one is taking the time to think it through!

Technically that is not the Ocean or a sea...(in the above photos)


----------



## fallard

Ha Tien, Cambodia?


----------



## RobGallagher

fallard said:


> Ha Tien, Cambodia?


Ha Tien is not really in Cambodia, but you are on to something.


----------



## ebs001

Phu Quo Island, Vietnam ?


----------



## Faster

Sihanoukville, Cambodia.. there's a restaurant Le Roseau there (as well as other places, no doubt)


----------



## RobGallagher

Faster has it. Well done.

Mark was on to the guy with one leg and war ravaged countries. He mentioned every possible country in the region but Cambodia! I really thought he would get it.

Cows are everywhere in Cambodia, it's crazy and no one seems to notice. The cow in one picture was actually behind the bar in the last picture but I couldn't get my camera out fast enough. No one seemed to be bothered that there was a cow bar tending. There where a few other clues I thought someone would pick up on but maybe one has to have been in the region to notice.

Faster....


----------



## Faster

The restaurant was the give-away (I guess Rob got impatient with us ) After that the GE shots looked right.

Half a world away...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Rodders, baby.

Rodney Bay, St Lucia from the little locals village where, if you anchor within swimming distance, the come visit you at night.

Re Cambodia phot. I havent been up that side of Thailand, Vietnam, Cambodia.
I didnt know they were into cows either!
Btw I had a cow behind the bar last night.


----------



## Faster

Not St Lucia...not so developed.. Typical road...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Cariaccao, Grenada, where all the cruisers go to fade slowly away. Not Hillborough but that town a few miles to the south with the big bay cluttered with junk and a boat yard.


----------



## Faster

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Cariaccao, Grenada, where all the cruisers go to fade slowly away. Not Hillborough but that town a few miles to the south with the big bay cluttered with junk and a boat yard.


You must be thinking Tyrell Bay, but now you're too far south.

Here's the town we're looking for,










And here's looking inland from the same location as the first pic.. it's something of a local attraction.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

The town looks like Hillsborough... But there isnt water in like the photos show. Or not by my recolection anyway. If i got better internet i could look it up on Google


Yes, Tyrell Bay was the one i was thinking before.


----------



## Amazing Grace

Bequia?


----------



## RobGallagher

Faster said:


> The restaurant was the give-away (I guess Rob got impatient with us ) After that the GE shots looked right.


No, not impatient, I just thought it might be too hard and wanted to keep the thread moving along. The restaurant shot showed about 80% of the "restaurant". The "Free Accommodations" consisted of a ladder that led to a loft under the thatched roof. The act of drinking there permitted one to sleep it off. Luckily my room was not far a way 

I'm surprised the place even came up in a google search as the place is really just a thatched roof, a bar and a sign. The world is getting smaller by the minute.

Back to the pictures at hand. Could it be Union Island?


----------



## Faster

Amazing Grace said:


> Bequia?


Not Bequia.. not Union.

These rather distinctive hills (in the background of the first pic, seen here from the north on approach) are telling....










.. and this welcoming 'committee of one' (several miles out) should rule out any French islands...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

That looks like the island next to Kick em Jenny, Royal? Its a great looking island with at least three names. But my chart is on the other computer.
Diamond island? Thats another name for Royal, I think. Anyway thats Grenada, but you said north of Carriachou, Tyrell Bay and Royal is south, just N or Grenada.

So i am lost lololol


----------



## gpatron

Isle Fourchet FWI


----------



## Faster

gpatron said:


> Isle Fourchet FWI


Not there.... Word has it that when Columbus tried to describe the topography of this island he crumpled a piece of paper...


----------



## tdw

Portsmouth , Dominica.


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> Portsmouth , Dominica.


Indeed... Who'd a thunk the boat boys had gotten online?

You're up....


----------



## tdw

Whoops, sorry chaps, stuff to do.

Dead easy.


----------



## Faster

Too easy...especially today!!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Goodness! What a lovely piece of columnar bassalt!

Quite remarkable!


----------



## tdw

Yeah, well, the race was about to start and I wanted to go watch. WoXi off to a half way reasonable start ..... Syd Hob thread coming up.

My godson is on Brindabella. What a year for him. Did the thing for the first time last year, then delivered a TP52 from Oz to NZ and now this.


----------



## Zanshin

gpatron said:


> Isle Fourchet FWI


Unless you were were replying to the first picture in this thread - in which you would be correct, but somewhat late


----------



## tdw

Now come on you lot. Fast obviously knows the answer as does Mark. I'd somewhat hoped that Mark would be nursing a hangover and might not have noticed but even so, this one is a gift.

One of you has to put this to bed.


----------



## RobGallagher

OK, I am hung over. Not the worst ever but pretty darn bad. Johnny Walker bad.

Jeju Island?

I'm looking but I have to keep taking a break.... monitor sickness.


----------



## tdw

Ok .... note that the pic went up on Boxing Day. There is a racing yacht in said pic. This place is named after a Dutchman who also has his name attached to the much larger island to its west.

.... and anyone who suggests that they didn't know Austral was a Dutchman will get a punch on the nose.


----------



## RobGallagher

Tasman  ?


----------



## tdw

About bloody time .... the most famous rounding mark in Australian blue water racing.

All yours RG..

ps - check out the video Paulo posted in the Syd - Hob thread.


----------



## RobGallagher

You did give so many clues I was starting to feel foolish for not getting it. Then again, it was a memorable hangover.

This photo was taken from a sailboat. Not an ocean or a sea.


----------



## ebs001

The Camp Lejeune section of the Atlantic Intra Coastal Waterway?


----------



## Zanshin

It doesn't say military property, but "U.S. Property" so I'll go out on a limb and say that the photo was taken from "not U.S. Property". I didn't see such signs around the USVI so perhaps it is further west... The shoreline of Culebrita?


----------



## fallard

Plum Island?


----------



## RobGallagher

fallard said:


> Plum Island?


Yesssssssssss!


----------



## fallard

OK, this view has a lot of clues. I visited this location from the land side, but it is associated with a well-known port.


----------



## Faster

Another military installation? North America?


----------



## Zanshin

I'm glad I'm not the only one mystified by the picture. I got the military installation and non-tropical vegetation but that's where I stopped finding clues.


----------



## fallard

Yes to military and no to North America. The location is closer to Zanshin than Faster.


----------



## Zanshin

Could it be Ascension Island?


----------



## Faster

Zanshin said:


> Could it be Ascension Island?


I had a similar thought, checked out the Azores but no joy.... Don't see anything on Ascension that fits either, though... Looks too rocky


----------



## RobGallagher

fallard said:


> Yes to military and no to North America. The location is closer to Zanshin than Faster.


Closer to Zanshin the Sailnet member, or Zanshin the state of awareness?

Are we talking actual military, or maybe government? Looks more like a weather station than a military base.


----------



## fallard

Closer to Zanshin, the SN member, assuming he is in Germany. It's a cape, not an island, and it is at a latitude north of the Azores. 

When I was there, quite some time ago, it was in service of the military. I don't know if there is a weather station here.


----------



## RobGallagher

fallard said:


> Closer to Zanshin, the SN member, assuming he is in Germany. It's a cape, not an island, and it is at a latitude north of the Azores.
> 
> When I was there, quite some time ago, it was in service of the military. I don't know if there is a weather station here.


Are we on the Med side or the Atlantic?


----------



## Zanshin

Ok, I think it might be Italy - there are over 100 U.S. bases there and many are on or close to the coast. If I rule out Air Force and Army and stick to the sea the list gets a bit shorter. I checked google maps around the 6th Fleet's home in Napoli with no luck.


----------



## fallard

Zanshin's getting close. The location is in the Med and it's associated with a port that has naval and commercial use.


----------



## fallard

If it helps, the cape in question is outside the well known harbor and might be viewed as protecting the harbor.


----------



## Faster

Sooo. Naples has a prominent peninsula, and Gaeta less so, both are US naval euro bases.. but I can't find the landmarks shown so perhaps I'm on a goose chase....


----------



## fallard

It's not Italy--but it's not too far from Italy--and it's not associated with a US base. You are on the right (North) side of the Med. That should help you narrow things down.


----------



## tdw

Only popping in and out so not having a serious look but are we in France or Spain ?


----------



## fallard

Try France.


----------



## tdw

hmm ... how about Toulon ?


----------



## fallard

You are real close, like within 10 km. Can you identify the specific location?


----------



## Zanshin

Within 10Km of Toulon? Google and I can do that... give me 30 minutes to head to work and get an internet connection faster than a modem.


----------



## Zanshin

I think tdw should get it, since I opened up google maps to "Toulon" and saw the promontory right away and it took longer to zoom in to it than I thought with the slow connection. Saint Mandrier-Sur-Mer





View Larger Map

Wiki: Saint-Mandrier-sur-Mer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> In World War II, Saint-Mandrier was fortified with two turrets, each mounting a pair of 340mm naval guns taken the French battleship Provence. This fortress controlled the approaches to Toulon, and the range and power of these guns was such that a considerable Allied naval force was required to destroy them. Part of the fleet, and the first to engage the battery, was the Free French battleship Lorraine, sister ship to the Provence and mounting the same type of gun. The Allies termed the battery 'Big Willie', and dedicated a battleship or heavy cruiser to shelling it every day; eventually USS Nevada silenced the guns on August 23, 1944, although the fortress would not be taken until 28th.[1][2]


At first I thought it might have been those in "The guns of Navarone" but I gather that those were in Greece and based on the artillery at Leros.


----------



## tdw

Zanshin,
Take it away. I'm only in drive by mode.
Cheers
Andrew B


----------



## Zanshin

Ok, here's a panorama picture of an anchorage (click on it for a bigger image)


----------



## fallard

Zanshin got the peninsula south of the inner port at Toulon. Specifically, the photo was of Cap Cepet at the SE corner of the peninsula, facing south. It has a commanding view of the Med to the south and of the approach to Toulon. 

BTW, I've been having problems with my browser/internet connection and haven't been able to connect on a timely basis.


----------



## smurphny

Wish I had tuned in lately. Would have recognized the Plum sign immediately. This one looks Bahama-like???


----------



## fallard

This one's too easy, Zanshin. It's Anse Du Columbier on St. Barts. You can almost make out that weird tripod-like structure in the distance off to the left.


----------



## fallard

Here's a closer view of the left side of Zanshin's panoramic of Columbier.


----------



## Faster

Pretty much a lock, I'd say, fallard...


----------



## fallard

Assuming Zanshin agrees that I got it, here's the next location. It isn't the Med, but it is well known for its connection to sailing.


----------



## Faster

Not the Med... but still Europe?


----------



## fallard

Not in the same hemisphere as Europe.

For the record, I have been to this place and arrived by water--unlike my previous challenge location--, but not in a sailboat. It was quite a few years ago (>30) and was a lot sleepier a place than in the posted photo. I don't recall it being as prominent among sailors then.

Another clue: In the late '70s I saw a 1949 Buick in the driveway of an obviously comfortable seaside home. It was not Cuba, either.


----------



## RobGallagher

fallard said:


> Not in the same hemisphere as Europe.
> 
> For the record, I have been to this place and arrived by water--unlike my previous challenge location--, but not in a sailboat. It was quite a few years ago (>30) and was a lot sleepier a place than in the posted photo. I don't recall it being as prominent among sailors then.
> 
> Another clue: In the late '70s I saw a 1949 Buick in the driveway of an obviously comfortable seaside home. It was not Cuba, either.


I read 1949 Buick and my mouse was headed towards google earth to search Cuba....then I read the last sentence..lol

OK so are we talking southern hemisphere or western hemisphere or both?


----------



## fallard

Both


----------



## Faster

Punta del Este?


----------



## fallard

Punta del Este it is! When I was there it was reputed to be the "Riviera of South America" and it had no high rises. There were some very attractive seaside homes that were obviously in the "high rent" category. The whole area had a laid back feel. But that was then. Now it has grown into a real city with numerous high rises--this is progress?

The old cars were a surprise. We saw this in Montevideo, too. Apparently you could import cars from anywhere, unlike Cuba, but the duty was prohibitive. The 1949 Buick and others of this vintage in Punta del Este looked to be in tip top shape, consistent with the neighborhood.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It's in Uruguary.... For anyone else that needs to look it up. Says its a resort city on the Atlantic in South eastern Uruguary


----------



## Faster

.. Also a stop on the various RTW races in recent times.

OK.. now we're looking for the name of the village where these were taken ...


----------



## Faster

C'mon gents.... holidays are over!!

The nugget in the distance should be recognizable, and even distinctive on GE...

A local fishing demonstration was part of the day's entertainment..


----------



## fallard

Maybe Sainte-Anne on Martinique? That rock pile must be Diamante: it certainly isn't Ailsa Craig, the only other shape like that I've seen.


----------



## Faster

fallard said:


> Maybe Sainte-Anne on Martinique? That rock pile must be Diamante: it certainly isn't Ailsa Craig, the only other shape like that I've seen.


Bingo.... There is another (much smaller) similar formation off the 'corner' of Saba, also called 'Diamond Rock' IIRC..

Ste Anne it is. We flew into Martinique, hopped on the boat at Le Marin and snuck around the corner for a cleaner, quieter overnight before heading south. All the (mainly French, I'm guessing) tourists got right into hauling those nets. There were a couple of unhappy puffer fish in the catch.

Next!


----------



## St Anna

Faster said:


> Ste Anne it is.
> Next!


Why wasn't I aware of this.....


----------



## Faster

St Anna said:


> Why wasn't I aware of this.....


Wrong side of the world, my friend!  I guess it's on your bucket list now!


----------



## fallard

Faster's last photo clued me into the French islands. At first it looked like corpulent Americans in the water, but the swim suits had a Gallic flare.

Well, see if you can figure out where this is. The first photo is looking to the west. The second one is looking to the east.


----------



## smurphny

Those sure look like New Englandish rocks. Could that be Mass. mainland in the distance on the first Photo? Vineyard Haven?


----------



## fallard

It certainly could be the Massachusetts mainland in the distance in the first photo, but we're not in Vineyard Haven.


----------



## Faster

Brant Point light, Nantucket?


----------



## fallard

We're not in Nantucket, either. In any case, we're not on an island.


----------



## fallard

The second photo is looking past channel markers at the north end of a "river" that separates the land the lighthouse is on from the mainland. However, that land is associated with a cape--not an island.

Another clue is the very shallow slope of the beach. You might assume you are close to some famous clams.

I hope this isn't making it too easy!


----------



## smurphny

Hmmmm a Cape? Cape Ann? Annisquam Light?

Annisquam Light House | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## fallard

Smurphmy's got it.

These photos were taken at the north end of the Annisquam river, also known as the Blynman Canal, that connects to Gloucester Harbor to the South. It separates Cape Ann from the Massachusetts "mainland".

The body of water to the north is Ipswich Bay. If you haven't tasted fried Ipswich clams, you have something to add to your "bucket list".

Smurphny's turn!


----------



## bentye007

you may want to change the image file name!!

Ben


----------



## smurphny

Ok, here's another. Sorry for messing up the last one.


----------



## downeast450

Finally a familiar place and I missed it! I have only ever been there on the water. No fair checking tags. Ha! Its about the pic.

Down


----------



## Zanshin

I' a bit confused about the status of the thread. Is that last picture by smurphny with the city skyline the one we are supposed to guess the location of?


----------



## smurphny

Yes, I withdrew the first picture posted because it had an identifying file name that showed when the cursor hovered on the thumbnail. The last picture is the one in play.


----------



## Faster

Here's smurph's pic hopefully a bit larger


----------



## Andrew Burton

Looking south down the Hudson with Manhatten to port. And is that the QM 2 docked?


----------



## smurphny

That's it Andrew, you're up I think this was 2010. Probably the Intrepid and a big liner, maybe QM.


----------



## Andrew Burton

Here you go:


----------



## JonEisberg

Andrew Burton said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 13170


Oswego Canal, Lock 5 at Minetto?


----------



## Andrew Burton

I thought this one would be too hard. Obviously not for this well travelled bunch. Nice going, Jon.


----------



## JonEisberg

Andrew Burton said:


> I thought this one would be too hard. Obviously not for this well travelled bunch. Nice going, Jon.


As one who did deliveries for Neptunus Yachts out of St Catharines for years before they went bankrupt, and has been though the Barge Canal dozens of times, I should be shot if I didn't recognize that one... (grin)










OK, a bit more off the beaten track...


----------



## Faster

JonEisberg said:


> .....
> OK, a bit more off the beaten track...


This one kind of has the look of Patagonia.... or perhaps similar geography in the Northern Hemisphere.. Scandinavia....


----------



## smurphny

You have some great photos Jon. So...a place that gets too cold for trees, looks volcanic, some kind of institution? Looks almost Icelandic.


----------



## JonEisberg

Faster said:


> This one kind of has the look of Patagonia.... or perhaps similar geography in the Northern Hemisphere.. Scandinavia....


You've got it nicely bracketed...

Southern hemisphere, but with a Scandinavian name...


----------



## Zanshin

Too bad about the southern hemisphere - I was thinking of some single malt distillery on Islay in the winter...

Could this location be in Argentina?


----------



## JonEisberg

Zanshin said:


> Too bad about the southern hemisphere - I was thinking of some single malt distillery on Islay in the winter...
> 
> Could this location be in Argentina?


Pretty good guess, but it's not part of any continent...

Here's another clue...


----------



## Zanshin

Very nice picture, that made it go "click" and I looked around the Falklands but with no success, then I thought of the Antarctic mainland, but that is too far south, so I fired up trusty Google maps and found *Grytviken *in the South Georgia and the South Sandwich Islands.

I didn't know that Shackleton's Grave was located there!

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Grytviken&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=52.68309,113.818359&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Grytviken,+South+Georgia+and+the+South+Sandwich+Islands&t=h&ll=-54.292885,-36.549454&spn=0.009583,0.027788&z=14&output=embed
View Larger Map


----------



## JonEisberg

Zanshin said:


> Very nice picture, that made it go "click" and I looked around the Falklands but with no success, then I thought of the Antarctic mainland, but that is too far south, so I fired up trusty Google maps and found *Grytviken *in the South Georgia and the South Sandwich Islands.
> 
> I didn't know that Shackleton's Grave was located there!
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Grytviken&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=52.68309,113.818359&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Grytviken,+South+Georgia+and+the+South+Sandwich+Islands&t=h&ll=-54.292885,-36.549454&spn=0.009583,0.027788&z=14&output=embed
> View Larger Map


you've got it, that would have been my last clue, I figured that would have given it away, for sure...










Incredible place, it had been a dream of mine since childhood to one day make it there...


----------



## Zanshin

Ok, here's a location less remote










It is 18:00 here and I will be heading home, where I only have sporadic internet access, so I might not be able to respond to the thread until tomorrow morning.


----------



## PierreMundo

Wauw, you all started without letting me know.

I wasn't here for a long time, so first: best wishes to all and a healthy 2013.

I think it is in Arizona, ........ Lake pleasant?

Hav


----------



## Faster

Welcome back, Pierre!


----------



## Andrew Burton

Flathead Lake, MT?


----------



## Zanshin

PierreMundo - Yes, it is a lake and is in Arizona and is indeed Lake Pleasant. I flew over this lake hundreds of times since the airport/gliderport approach to Turf takes one over the lake. There are sometimes huge raft-ups (powerboats) and you can get high circling above them in thermals and even at 5000 ft AGL you can hear the music.

All yours...


----------



## PierreMundo

Thanks Arnd,
I have seen big parts of Arizona, but never been to Lake Pleasant. The environment, dry and no pinetrees made me think of Lake there.

Here a picture of another Lake in North America. Picture is taken from an Island with a very nice campground and a little golf course.

Where is it?


----------



## smurphny

It looks like Champlain but could be any lake from The Finger Lakes, NY to Moosehead, Me. to Southern N.E.


----------



## PierreMundo

Hi Smurphny,

You made a good gues. It is Lake Champlain. Picture is taken from Apple Island near Burlington, VT. Had a great time this summer driving the New England states. 

It's yours.

Pierre


----------



## smurphny

PierreMundo said:


> Hi Smurphny,
> 
> You made a good gues. It is Lake Champlain. Picture is taken from Apple Island near Burlington, VT. Had a great time this summer driving the New England states.
> 
> It's yours.
> 
> Pierre


I actually thought it was the place where I keep my boat. We have a campground but we don't have a golf course One of the boats in the picture looks like that of someone I know. Well, here's the next pic (I hope Faster will be kind enough to make it larger again):


----------



## Faster

Here you go.... please set up your own photobucket.com account.. it will size images appropriately.. be sure to copy and paste the IMG CODE option


----------



## JonEisberg

Cape Cod Canal, Bourne, MA...


----------



## smurphny

You're up Jon.


----------



## JonEisberg

smurphny said:


> You're up Jon.


A bit further south...


----------



## smurphny

22-07-33N x 074-19-39W

Things to See and Do on Bahamas' Acklins & Crooked Island : The Bahamas


----------



## JonEisberg

smurphny said:


> 22-07-33N x 074-19-39W
> 
> Things to See and Do on Bahamas' Acklins & Crooked Island : The Bahamas


I'm impressed, I didn't think anyone would get this one that quickly... Castle Island is pretty far south in the Bahamas, not many cruisers make it down there, and it's a tricky spot to visit... I've never gotten ashore there, the surge was always a bit too much to feel comfortable about leaving the boat unattended at anchor...

The Bight of Acklins is one of my favorite spots in the Bahamas... Very remote, you're really on your own down there... If you're into ghost towns, this is the place...

Here's an old church in the abandoned settlement of Pompey Bay, off the beautiful anchorage in Delectable Bay...










OK, you're up again...


----------



## smurphny

That sure looks like a beautiful spot. Wish I was there about now. It was -22F here a couple of night ago. Here's another, then I'll just watch the great photos for a while.


----------



## fallard

West Point?


----------



## Dirk Pitt

I'm thinking Guam...


----------



## Geoff54

Sure looks like West Point to me. I think fallard got it. smurphny??


----------



## smurphny

West Point it is. Fallard's up.


----------



## fallard

This harbor has historic significance that is connected to the natural resources in the area.


----------



## PCP

JonEisberg said:


> A bit further south...


Beautiful picture


----------



## fallard

That's a really neat picture, but lest folks get confused, the location in play is pictured in post #1299. 
Although, right now you'd want to be in the Bahamas, rather than the location I posted.


----------



## Zanshin

Hmm... docklines are tight so it looks nontidal and those limestone cliffs... Do you feel like adding a wee little bit of hint?


----------



## JonEisberg

fallard said:


> This harbor has historic significance that is connected to the natural resources in the area.


Fayette State Park, Upper Peninsula of Michigan...


----------



## fallard

Jon's got it! This neat little harbor is on the south side of the upper peninsula of Michigan and was the site of an iron smelting operation. There is something of a ghost town at this state park which includes a number of buildings in remarkable shape. You can sort of get the sense of what it must have been like living in this remote "company town"--minus the coal smoke and soot.

Here's a picture of the smelter, which is just across the harbor from the dock. It didn't look that pretty, with the reconstructed blue roofs, when I sailed in there about 20 years ago.

BTW, they would ship iron "pigs" from this location to the industrial area at the southern end of Lake Michigan.


----------



## JonEisberg

fallard said:


> Jon's got it! This neat little harbor is on the south side of the upper peninsula of Michigan and was the site of an iron smelting operation. There is something of a ghost town at this state park which includes a number of buildings in remarkable shape. You can sort of get the sense of what it must have been like living in this remote "company town"--minus the coal smoke and soot.
> 
> Here's a picture of the smelter, which is just across the harbor from the dock. It didn't look that pretty, with the reconstructed blue roofs, when I sailed in there about 20 years ago.
> 
> BTW, they would ship iron "pigs" from this location to the industrial area at the southern end of Lake Michigan.


Yeah, as soon as I saw the cliffs, it said Upper Peninsula to me...

Few people on the coasts appreciate what an extraordinary place to sail Michigan is, there is probably no more boating-friendly state in the country... The state's system of harbors to me seems to be unique in America, an incredibly well-managed and affordable system... The "Yoop" is a fascinating place, I'd love to get my boat out there someday...

OK, here's a bit more "exclusive" establishment... This is at sunset, so the building is facing west...


----------



## Faster

JonEisberg said:


> OK, here's a bit more "exclusive" establishment... This is at sunset, so the building is facing west...


.... yet still east coast US, I'm guessing??


----------



## downeast450

Not enough cut granite to be Maine.

Down


----------



## JonEisberg

downeast450 said:


> Not enough cut granite to be Maine.
> 
> Down


Au contraire... (grin)


----------



## Faster

Jon do you still see your picture in your post above? It's gone for me but your post appears to have the IMG code in it?????


----------



## smurphny

That big pine in the background says Maine. Are those Hereshoff 12.5s?


----------



## JonEisberg

smurphny said:


> That big pine in the background says Maine. Are those Hereshoff 12.5s?


Not sure about that, i thought they were a bit bigger...

However, there is a class of boats associated with this particular spot...


----------



## downeast450

On Frenchman's Bay?


----------



## JonEisberg

downeast450 said:


> On Frenchman's Bay?


No, further west...


----------



## downeast450

Brooklyn?


----------



## kwaltersmi

JonEisberg said:


> No, further west...


Somes Sound?


----------



## JonEisberg

downeast450 said:


> Brooklyn?


Getting warmer...

Penobscot Bay... on an island...


----------



## downeast450

In the thoroughfare? North Haven?


----------



## JonEisberg

downeast450 said:


> In the thoroughfare? North Haven?


OK, now go north...


----------



## downeast450

Must be Isleboro?


----------



## JonEisberg

downeast450 said:


> Must be Isleboro?


You got it...

It's the Tarrantine Yacht Club, on Dark Harbor...










Beautiful spot, very friendly place... Pretty serious sailing scene out of there, and they are justifiably proud of the heritage of the beautiful local fleet of Dark Harbor 20s, designed by Olin Stephens in 1934...

Tarratine Club: Dark Harbor 20

also, the Dark Harbor 17...


----------



## downeast450

Thanks for telling us what it was, is. Ha! Should have known. I never venture up Pen Bay along the western shore. We are always going bye to the south. The Dark Harbors should have given it away. They are beautiful boats. 

I really didn't earn a turn.

Down


----------



## Faster

downeast450 said:


> I really didn't earn a turn.
> 
> Down


Oh no you don't... good enough for Jon then you've got to keep the thread going!!


----------



## downeast450

O.K. Be back in a few minutes with one.

Down


----------



## downeast450

Camera is facing south. A popular island stop.


----------



## RobGallagher

Salt water/tidal or fresh water/low lake levels?


----------



## downeast450

Tidal for sure. Can you make out the lobster logo?


----------



## RobGallagher

downeast450 said:


> Tidal for sure. Can you make out the lobster logo?


Now I do, after you pointed it out..lol :laugher


----------



## RobGallagher

OK, so I see the US flag, a lobster and what appears to be a big tide.

We must be in Maine.


----------



## Geoff54

I think we are looking at the Cranberry Isles Fishermen's Co-op, in Hadlock Cove, on Islesford.

I half hope I'm wrong because I haven't got a clue what to post if I'm right


----------



## downeast450

That is it, Geoff! A favorite dinner spot for the Admiral is out of view on the left. 

Your turn.

Down


----------



## Geoff54

It's winter - Enough of New England let's go somewhere warm!

As there aren't many features to help, the last two pictures contain significant clues. It's in a popular area but it's not particularly well known. We anchored just offshore and spent an afternoon there in Feb. '07 and had the place to ourselves. It'll probably be really easy if you've been there and quite difficult if not.


----------



## RobGallagher

Shell Island, Panama City Beach, Fl.


----------



## RobGallagher

errrr, that was a wild guess, but I see a M on the sailcover, is that a Moorings logo?


----------



## Geoff54

RobGallagher said:


> Shell Island, Panama City Beach, Fl.


Your logic is on the right track but you're not in the right location.



RobGallagher said:


> errrr, that was a wild guess, but I see a M on the sailcover, is that a Moorings logo?


Yep! Within cruising range of a Moorings base is the clue.


----------



## Zanshin

I can't make out the courtesy flag on the Moorings cat. The beaches aren't pristine sand but full of shells. Are those flat barges moored in the next-to-last picture?


----------



## Geoff54

I'm guessing the beaches usually look a bit better - this was the day after a weather front passed through. And I don't recall any barges although they are used in the area sometimes.

This island resulted from human activity and is known by two different names. Although not of natural origin it isn't polluted and you can find live sand dollars in the tide pools. It is "our" cat in the picture but I'm not really fond of cats and would usually charter a mono (yes that's a clue).


----------



## kwaltersmi

Dollar Bay


----------



## Geoff54

kwaltersmi said:


> Dollar Bay


Sorry! The sand dollars weren't intended to be a clue to the name - 'didn't mean to mislead anybody.


----------



## RobGallagher

Eleuthera island, AKA Citagoo Island


----------



## Geoff54

Nope. Until now, I didn’t know that Eleuthera Island was also known as Citagoo - Eleuthera is much bigger and I doubt it resulted from human activity. Look to the north.

This island was the result of dredging operations and is uninhabited. I just looked on GE and If you zoom in, you can see where the dredging took place but it only shows the original name for the island. Both names were on the chart and/or guide supplied by Moorings (I don’t remember exactly).


----------



## Geoff54

I know some of you have cruised this area - nobody recognizes it?


----------



## fallard

Sandy Cay, BVI?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It looks like Lady Musgrave Island on the Great Barrier Reef, Australia.


----------



## Geoff54

fallard said:


> Sandy Cay, BVI?


Sorry, fallard. I can see the resemblance but Sandy Cay has palm trees, we wouldn't have it to ourselves for an afternoon in February and, most importantly it's not north of Eleuthera Island, which is in the Bahamas. I suppose I should have said NE of Eleuthera because there is nothing due north until you hit North Carolina/Virginia. But to NE there is the ......


----------



## Geoff54

MarkofSeaLife said:


> It looks like Lady Musgrave Island on the Great Barrier Reef, Australia.


Mark - are you down the pub? And I know that you have cruised this area.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Geoff54 said:


> Mark - are you down the pub? .


Nope. Sorry, I hadn't looked at the other answers.


----------



## Faster

Near Rocky Point, South Abacos?


----------



## Geoff54

Faster said:


> Near Rocky Point, South Abacos?


Look North.

The Mooring base is Marsh Harbour, so the usual charter cruising ground is to the north side of Great Abaco. Ebs001 and Mark have both been to Marsh Harbour so I though one of them might recognize it - I guess it was tougher than I anticipated.

It was created in the eighties when a large channel was dredged. I think I've run out of clues except to say that I used the existing clues and Google and was able to find it, so it must be possible.


----------



## Faster

Shell Island...


----------



## Geoff54

Well done! Shell Island, Abacos, Bahamas also known as Spoil Bank Cay, because it was created from the dredging spoil - you can see the channel in the satellite image. Just west of the northern end of Guana Cay.

Sorry Rob, Shell Island, Panama City Beach, Fl. was on the right track but it was the wrong Shell Island.


----------



## Faster

Remote, nearly abandoned.... today:










50 years ago:


----------



## Geoff54

I bumped into this place when I was looking for one of your other BC locations. I was an old logging and paper making place. Damned if I can remember where it was or what it was called but definitely BC, right?


----------



## Faster

Sorry, been away a bit.. yes, BC....


----------



## downeast450

Faster,

No idea! Never been to BC. Your posts have certainly put sailing there on my bucket list! Thanks.

Down


----------



## Faster

Thanks Down... we're proud of the area, it has a lot to offer, those with time and the desire have sheltered access almost all the way from Tacoma to Juneau.. the waters inside of Vancouver Island are the most accessible and most popular.

Geoff's on the right track... now to find that needle .......


----------



## downeast450

What direction is the camera pointed?

Down


----------



## Faster

downeast450 said:


> What direction is the camera pointed?
> 
> Down


More or less East.... This has become a summer cruising destination for the hardier set of coastal cruisers..


----------



## fallard

Ocean Falls, BC.


----------



## Faster

Right on again, fallard.. well done.

This place is about half way to Prince Rupert from Vancouver on BCs Central coast. Once a thriving pulp and paper company town, in the 60s about 5000 people lived there, with 1100 of them working in the company operations.

Our family moved here in 1961 and I grew up here from Grade 2 til graduation. Boat and plane access only, very remote, one of the highest annual rainfalls in the country. When the plant was running it used so much water that it was a rare event to see even one of the sluice gates open on the dam. Now, of course, they are all open 24/7. The lake created as a reservoir is 14 miles long, A water driven power plant runs here still, providing power to the townsite and remaining homes, and to nearby Bella Bella that ran entirely on diesel generator power until the 90s. In fallard's pic you can see the penstock running down from the dam to the light blue powerhouse on the right edge.

The Hotel, in its heyday, had the 3rd most rooms of any hotel in BC and housed a large transient labour pool.. lots of single guys were lured there by job offers, in many cases after a month or two got the H out of town.. not everyone could deal with the isolation. Sadly it is falling into ruin.

For us kids it was pretty neat.. we all had our own boats at a young age, spent all our time on the water pretty much. Altogether there was maybe 5 miles of roads so the need for a car or a drivers license was pretty minimal. Despite that by the 70s there were over 80 cars in town - even when most everything was within walking distance.

In 1972 Crown Zellerbach announced a full closure in two stages, we were hit with the first phase. In the following spring the BC Government bought it and kept it operating for another 10 years or so. Now there's some logging activity, a few fishing lodge style businesses, and a growing cruising boaters' summer economy. I think there's about 40-60 fulltime residents there now - quite possibly a few of them former schoolmates...

An aerial view - post shutdown but prior to the gov't razing the remaining unused buildings










One of the two ways in or out...










A small example of a typical weekend fishing fleet raft up.










And even earlier when the fishing fleet was huge:










Carry on fallard!


----------



## fallard

Here's another place that isn't really on the way to anything, but it is associated with harbor in a rather pleasant town. The building is an historic hotel. The more recent boardwalk winds along the shore and is connected at its western end to the marina visible in the background.

I've sailed within sight of this harbor, but more recently have visited by land.

You are in very close proximity to an historic waterway, which had an associated canal. If I tell you any more, I'd be giving it away.

So, what is the name of the harbor?


----------



## fallard

No nibbles? Some more clues: 
The town was sacked and burned during the War of 1812. Later on the lighthouse shown here was constructed and named after one of the defenders.

Also, the name of the former hotel would lead you to believe you were much further south.


----------



## Faster

Well, nobody else seems to be working this, so let's move it along.. Havre de Grace, MD, the hotel is/was called the Bayou..


----------



## fallard

Good job, Faster. 

Admiral Cockburn sacked and burned Havre de Grace 200 yrs ago this year. Havre de Grace is at the mouth of the Susquehanna River, which had a canal system with locks, one of which is now a museum.

the other canal that is nearby is the Chesapeake and Delaware Canal.

The Bayou hotel opened up around 1918 and shut down in the Depression. It was bought by the Franciscan nuns and operated as a home for older women. It then was sold and turned into high end condominiums. 

Back to you, Faster.


----------



## Faster

OK.... lets see how this one goes. The actual place we're after is the local name given to this location:










This beach is nearby:










Another view nearby:










While you're "in" our target location you may see a small croc, or one of these cute, colourful creatures:


----------



## Faster

hmmm... no takers? 

Not Caribbean (obvious from mountains distant) and it is mainland. The bay here is home to a seasonal and not-so-transient cruising 'community' (with a 'resident mayor' - so I've been told.....)


----------



## fallard

Belize? Placencia region?


----------



## Faster

The beach (and the bay) faces west.....


----------



## Zanshin

I wish I had a clue of where to start on these pictures, but the area looks very nice and worth visiting.


----------



## Faster

Pacific Coast, not Canada or US. The target place is a bit of a local 'attraction' with a bit of an inaccurate name.

The resort in the distance on the beach shot shows prominent when you find it; the entrance to our destination is looking the opposite direction:


----------



## Geoff54

Must be somewhere on Baja - Turtle Bay??


----------



## Faster

Not Baja... but it is Mexico. South of the peninsula, not Sea of Cortez...


----------



## fallard

Blue Bay, Tenacatita, Mexico? I understand you don't let your dog go for a swim in the river at the western end of the bay. Something about caimans.


----------



## Faster

Right beach - but we're looking for the 'attraction' that's at the other end.. the entrance is the last picture above.


----------



## fallard

You must be talking about the Boca de Iguanas river that winds inland for about 5 miles and is a popular place for dinghies and kayaks. I haven't found any colloquialisms, but the mangrove "arch" you show reminds me of a similar mangrove setting on the Gulf coast of Florida known as the "tunnel of love". That one isn't far from the Ding Darling nature preserve on Sanibel that is supposed to have alligators, but I didn't see any when i cruised thru years ago.


----------



## Faster

Close enough.. Yes, they call it the "jungle river" and it's a popular afternoon jaunt for the cruisers there. A tight crawl through the mangroves and it takes you from the beach to small town of Tenacatitta. There was a small hotel and quite a stretch of markets ther, along with a small RV park above a nice snorkelling hole known as the "Aquarium".

I understand that something has happened there and the local owners have cleared all the businesses out and also tossed the RVers.

Next!


----------



## fallard

There have been reports of boaters landing on the beach and being chased off at gunpoint. Apparently there is some kind of conflict on the ownership that the recently-elected municipal chief executive has promised to clear up so the public can return.

Getting back on topic: See if you can identify this location. Shortly after passing through the road bridge, you will next encounter a rail bridge and a sharp turn with a poor sightline. Makes for an interesting trip.


----------



## fallard

We're in New England, by a famous port. Looking for the name of the waterway in the photo.


----------



## downeast450

Annisquam river?


----------



## fallard

Close enough! This is the Rt 127 drawbridge known locally as the "Cut Bridge". The "Cut" is actually the Blynman Canal which was dug in 1643 to connect Gloucester harbor with the Annisquam River. The Blynman Canal/Annisquam River connects Gloucester to Ipswich Bay at the other (North) end and allows boaters to avoid the trip around Cape Ann. It is a rather scenic passage for boats that draw 5' or less.

Your turn, Down.


----------



## downeast450

That is a blind left turn after the RR bridge! My wife and I paddle a canoe around Cape Ann every year in honor of Howard Blackburn. The current runs strong through the "Cut".

This one is on the other side of the world.










The Admiral playing "South Pacific"










A beautiful place.

Down


----------



## downeast450

"South Pacific" is a clue. It is the waterfall and the pool in that famous movie.

Here is another view of the peaks approaching from the north west.



















Down


----------



## smurphny

Bora Bora? "Bali Ha'i"


----------



## fallard

The scenery doesn't seem to match Bora Bora. It looks like a better match to the Na Pali coast on Kauai, which is where some of South Pacific was filmed. BTW, the waterfall is known locally as Slippery Slide, I think.

So, is it Kauai? I couldn't be sure.


----------



## smurphny

I think the actual location in Mitchner's _South Pacific_ (basis of the musical) was near Vanuatu. I have the book here somewhere and will see if I can find it.


----------



## fallard

Michener's "Tales of the South Pacific" was set in the area of the Coral Sea, which touches on Vanuatu and the Solomon Islands. The musical and follow-on movies that were based on the musical, start off at Norfolk Island, which is a semiautonomous part of Australia at the western end of the Coral Sea. Michener supposedly took artistic license and may have made up some of the specifics of the locale. It is a novel, after all.

The 1958 movie was filmed in Kauai, for the most part, which is why I was looking for a match along the Na Pali coast. I just realized that there was a 2001 movie that was filmed in Moorea, French Polynesia. I've been checking for a match on that island, and thought I was getting close in Cook's Bay, but I don't think that's it.

Any more clues?


----------



## smurphny

Just looked through Michener's book. The setting is Efate' and Vanicoro Islands. Ok we need some more hints The South Pacific is like the proverbial "haystack".


----------



## RobGallagher

Tioman Island


----------



## downeast450

Rob has it! I understand that the waterfall here was easily filmed and did get used in the movie.










Gunung Nenek Semukut (Twin Peaks) at Kompong Mokut - Pulau Tioman Malaysia

We flew to Tioman and chartered a power boat there with captain for very little. Spent a wonderful week exploring.

Your turn, Rob.

Down


----------



## RobGallagher

And away we go...

This one could be very easy. So, I'm gonna start with a couple of far off shots I took from a Hobie.

The subject is the big rock formation jutting out into the brine.

Because this one might be easy; I'm looking for what the locals name it.


----------



## Faster

Close to home? Vicinity of Fishers Island/Connecticut shore?


----------



## smurphny

Was thinking the water had that Deer I. blue tint but then noticed what appear to be Palms in the distance. Hmmmm.


----------



## fallard

How about the north side of Antigua, in the vicinity of the Sunsail resort? I thought it might have been near Soldier Bay, but maybe not.


----------



## RobGallagher

Palms are getting you warmer. The chart does not describe the water as an ocean or a sea. We are not in Antigua, far away from Antigua.


----------



## downeast450

How far is far? Hawaii?


----------



## RobGallagher

downeast450 said:


> How far is far? Hawaii?


Keep going.


----------



## RobGallagher

A couple of closer shots from the beach cat and one looking out.


----------



## JonEisberg

Those rocks say "Seychelles" to me, but I have no idea of the particular location...


----------



## RobGallagher

JonEisberg said:


> Those rocks say "Seychelles" to me, but I have no idea of the particular location...


Negative.

I've never been there so I googled some pics to see what you had in mind and I must say I can see why you would guess that. Interesting rock formations and a beautiful spot!


----------



## Faster

..Which leads us back to the Far East, I imagine....


----------



## RobGallagher

Faster said:


> ..Which leads us back to the Far East, I imagine....


 Imagine that....


----------



## smurphny

Can we rule out volcanic islands? It looks like mainland with all that weathered granite. Is Thailand getting closer?


----------



## RobGallagher

smurphny said:


> Can we rule out volcanic islands? It looks like mainland with all that weathered granite. Is Thailand getting closer?


Not volcanic. Thailand is red hot.

The real key is the rock formations. Do the remind you of something? That's the hint that will bring you to the local name.


----------



## smurphny

Lamai Beach-Grandfather and Grandmother Rock?


----------



## RobGallagher

smurphny said:


> Lamai Beach-Grandfather and Grandmother Rock?


I'll give it to you, but that's not the name I was looking for. :laugher

The locals call it "Hin ta, Hin yai"

Either way, I'm glad someone was not afraid to get all phallic. If you google Phallic rock formations (or something of the like) the pics will come up pretty quick, along with some other impressive ones 

Anyway, I had a couple more pics uploaded to photobucket so I'll post them. It's a great spot and the Reggae Bar just up from the little beach is a must.









Suck in that gut boys:









My good friend and his wife:


----------



## smurphny

Nice pix Rob. Well, back on the other side of the planet in my cruising range
The right answer to this one is the name of the take-out fish market behind those draggers on the left.








http://s1295.beta.photobucket.com/user/smurphny/media/DSCN0043_zpsb89e9c81.jpg.html


----------



## RobGallagher

Take out fish market? Or restaurant? I'm stumped so far. Another picture perhaps?


----------



## Andrew Burton

Vineyard Haven?


----------



## downeast450

In Gloucester? Turner's?


----------



## JonEisberg

Looks like Larsen's in Menemsha to me...


----------



## smurphny

Larsen's it is. I can remember the days when the big sword boats would come in and unload fish all day long and lean the swords along the buildings.


----------



## fallard

Menemsha was one of the first places I checked, but I didn't get the right angle to include the houses on shore. It had to be a place that didn't have a large tidal range and was on the genteel side, with the mix of work and recreational boats, and shoreside in very good repair. I even came back to Menemsha and tried to get the right angle on GE. I've even been to Larsen's!

Once Jon nailed it, I went back, and there, under my GE nose was:
Panoramio - Photo of Menemsha Harbor 1

Good work, Jon!


----------



## smurphny

Louis Larsen is a legend in the history of swordfishing. I've been going there on and off for 30+ years. Here's an interesting interview with Louis Larsen about commercial fishing on the East Coast.
http://www.habitatmedia.org/EOEN_interviews/tran-larsen.html


----------



## downeast450

We have never been to "The Vineyard". We must get out more. Of Maine that is. It's tough to sail past all the friends and harbors headed west or have the time to get beyond Boston. We will fix that when the Admiral retires.

Down


----------



## JonEisberg

Next one...


----------



## Faster

JonEisberg said:


> Next one...


That's going to be hard to find.... Odd.. the Photobucket link is there, but the picture is not....

here it is via my account:


----------



## RobGallagher

Krabi.


----------



## JonEisberg

RobGallagher said:


> Krabi.


Pretty close, though this is not on the mainland...

Leonardo DiCaprio might recognize this spot...


----------



## RobGallagher

Koh Phi Phi. That was almost my first guess. There are Rock formations like that in Krabi as well. Who would have thought you would take me back to Thailand so fast


----------



## fallard

Looks like Rob's got it. Here's another view of the rock island at Maya Bay, Koh Phi Phi:maya bay koh phi phi - Bing Images


----------



## RobGallagher

fallard said:


> Looks like Rob's got it. Here's another view of the rock island at Maya Bay, Koh Phi Phi:maya bay koh phi phi - Bing Images


It's truly one of the most amazing places on earth. I'm a bit tired from a long day at work. I'll post my next pictures tomorrow.


----------



## JonEisberg

RobGallagher said:


> It's truly one of the most amazing places on earth. I'm a bit tired from a long day at work. I'll post my next pictures tomorrow.


Yes, it certainly is, too bad the sailing conditions are not a bit more reliable... We did a lot of motoring, though that's to be expected in attempting to see as much in that part of the Andaman Sea in 10 days... The people, and food, however, go a long way towards making up for the lack of good sailing...

Here's another from the anchorage on the back side of Phi Phi Don, one of the spots hardest hit by the tsunami... I was there the year after, it was astonishing how quickly the Thais had rebounded from that disaster...


----------



## RobGallagher

JonE, I think the winds might be more reliable on the Gulf side, but, that's for another thread 

Here is another interesting rock formation:


----------



## Faster

Guess it's time to narrow it down a bit.. if we're not still in the East, this kind of looks like some of the whiter rock seen in Croatia...


----------



## RobGallagher

It's in the Americas


----------



## downeast450

A lake?


----------



## fallard

Cabo San Lucas: maybe the rock on the right of this photo, with the arch?
http://www.sseubert.com/data/photos/200_1el_arco_cabo_san_lucas.jpg


----------



## RobGallagher

fallard said:


> Cabo San Lucas: maybe the rock on the right of this photo, with the arch?
> http://www.sseubert.com/data/photos/200_1el_arco_cabo_san_lucas.jpg


Well done Fallard. I took other pictures but I knew if I posted them it would be too easy.

Cabo is a beautiful place, too bad it's become so expensive.

Your move Fallard


----------



## fallard

The last few were spectacular, but let's take a break from the rocks! See if you can identify this facility. It isn't as exotic as the last few locales, but it has its own charm.


----------



## Geoff54

I think that's on Fire Island - don't know what the marina is called though.


----------



## Geoff54

I guess it's Watch Hill Marina or Watch Hill Harbor?????

.


----------



## fallard

Geoff's got it--and pretty quickly! I was hoping you'd make the connection to the Visitor Center, which is the gateway to the Fire Island National Seashore here. 

The national seashore extends for 26 of the 30 mile extent of Fire Island. Or at least what used to be a 30 mile barrier island: TS Sandy opened up 2 breaches, so that Fire Island became "Fire Islands." I had visited this site in 1995 by boat, when there had been a breach from winter storms (further to the east) that was being filled by dredges. I'm not sure what the national seashore will do: let nature take its course?

Your turn, Geoff.


----------



## Geoff54

Sorry for the delay - let's try this place - I'll also try to dig up some pics from a more usual angle.


----------



## Geoff54

Looks like this thread is slowly running out of steam - here are a few clues to see if we can keep it going a little longer.

The first picture is from a painting and shows the yacht club - a bit too stuffy and golf-centric for my taste but it is on the list of oldest yacht clubs.

The GE shows the same club house in the top right corner and the boat part way down the pontoon is the club launch. This would all be out of sight to the left of the original picture.


----------



## Zanshin

All I can guess is that it is in the USA in an area with lots of tidal differences. I wonder if the yacht club pennant colors can be looked up somewhere?


----------



## smurphny

Looks LI Sound-ish, almost thought it was Port Jeff Harbor at first. Somewhere farther west? Nice painting.


----------



## Geoff54

Zanshin said:


> All I can guess is that it is in the USA in an area with lots of tidal differences. I wonder if the yacht club pennant colors can be looked up somewhere?


Old yacht club points to the east coast. You probably can look up the pennants but I don't know where and it's your job to go look 



smurphny said:


> Looks LI Sound-ish, almost thought it was Port Jeff Harbor at first. Somewhere farther west? Nice painting.


Thanks, it's a detail from a bigger painting. Look NE or actually more ENE from LI Sound.

Famous for a particular shellfish. And the floating boat sheds and dingy docks are fairly distinctive.


----------



## Geoff54

Cummon, one of you New Englanders must recognize it. 
Bay sheltered by a barrier beach.
Had a WWII era US Navy vessel named after it.
I'm running out of clues.......


----------



## Andrew Burton

Marion?


----------



## Geoff54

Andrew Burton said:


> Marion?


There is a strong visual similarity; I can see why you'd think that. Getting to our location by road would be easy from Marion but you'll have to sail round to the "other coast" of MA to find it.


----------



## Andrew Burton

Am I allowe a second shot at it?


----------



## Geoff54

Andrew Burton said:


> Am I allowe a second shot at it?


And a third or forth if you need it


----------



## RobGallagher

Duxbury yacht club!


----------



## RobGallagher

I was in the middle of checking images of every yacht club on the list of America's oldest. I might have missed something but I wasn't even sure it was in New England  Stroke of luck that I checked again and I saw your last clue and that saved me a bit of time as I just started looking at MA yacht clubs.


----------



## Andrew Burton

I was going to say Onset.
It does look familiar.


----------



## Geoff54

Well...... as the yacht club wasn't in the first picture... what I was really looking for was Duxbury Bay    Oh! alright then! 

Duxbury, originally know by the Pilgrims as Duxborough and begrudgingly know as Delux-bury by those who, like me, who can't afford to live there. 

BTW, there's not much there for a cruising sailor so consider turning left as you enter the bay and go to Plymouth instead.

Edit: I guess I should have qualified that with "if you want to do more than just hang out on your boat in a beautiful place" consider turning left as you enter the bay and go to Plymouth instead.


----------



## fallard

I thought of Duxbury and checked it over too quickly--didn't zoom in enough. The cue for me was the rowing operation next door. There aren't too many places that would be suitable for rowing, accessible to open water, and have a yacht club next door. The shallow water was also a clue, particularly with the number of smaller power boats in evidence.

I was on my way back to recheck Duxbury when Rob nailed it. Oh, well. More power to Rob!

BTW, if you've checked the charts for this area, there aren't too many sailors taking a right turn as they come into the bay.


----------



## RobGallagher

We will start with this and see how it goes...


----------



## Geoff54

fallard said:


> BTW, if you've checked the charts for this area, there aren't too many sailors taking a right turn as they come into the bay.


Picky, picky picky  As you enter from Plymouth Bay, turn left instead of bearing right to Duxbury Bay. No statements by the author are intended for, or to be used for navigation and the author accepts no responsibility for you going aground.


----------



## Geoff54

RobGallagher said:


> We will start with this and see how it goes...


It's a ship - I win!! 
I think we are going to need some clues here.


----------



## Faster

The first of which... is the ship underway?


----------



## Geoff54

If you look behind the ship there are, what looks like, vertical pillars being constructed. A bridge is being built ?????


----------



## RobGallagher

Faster said:


> The first of which... is the ship underway?


Yes. Outbound, if that helps.
I'll throw in a freebie; the land in the foreground is not an island.


----------



## RobGallagher

Geoff54 said:


> If you look behind the ship there are, what looks like, vertical pillars being constructed. A bridge is being built ?????


Good question. That is part of the ship. Maybe it's hard to tell in the photo, but it's a huge commercial ship.

So the question is, what is the name of that piece of land between me and that monstrosity?


----------



## Geoff54

Sorry Rob but this is pointless. Unless I've completely missed something you need to give us a lot more to work with. I'm going to watch the varnish dry


----------



## Zanshin

I'm afraid that I don't see any additional clues leading towards an identification here, either.


----------



## JonEisberg

RobGallagher said:


> Yes. Outbound, if that helps.
> I'll throw in a freebie; the land in the foreground is not an island.


Just a wild guess, but a ship downbound from the Cape Cod Canal at Onset, with the Stony Point Dike in the foreground?


----------



## Zanshin

That would be an awesome guess if you are correct!


----------



## Faster

"Looks" right... way to go Jon! If it isn't the right spot it sure could be!


----------



## RobGallagher

That is an awesome guess. I was gonna post the next picture this morning but something came up and I had to leave earlier than usual.

Cape Cod canal is too far up the coast.

Ill post another picture tonight.


----------



## RobGallagher

Geoff54 said:


> Sorry Rob but this is pointless. Unless I've completely missed something you need to give us a lot more to work with. I'm going to watch the varnish dry


Pics coming tonight, sorry but something came up this morning and I died t have tome to upload them to photobucket.


----------



## Geoff54

What! There are things that are more important?  
And I thought Jon had proven me wrong  Phew!


----------



## RobGallagher

Well. Since it will be a few more hours before I have access to my photos, lets talk this through. 

We know:
It's a skinny stretch. 
Access to a harbor that can handle mega-ships
On the upper east coast

Will add:
It's name does not represent the municipality, however, there is a municipality of that name. Sadly, we have all heard of the municipality.


----------



## Faster

Well, it's a bulk carrier, likely an oiler, and there are plenty of refineries and tank depots inshore of Sandy Hook NJ...


----------



## fallard

OK, its Sandy Hook.


----------



## Geoff54

Nice bit of deductive reasoning there, Professor Faster.


----------



## RobGallagher

Seems that Faster was, errrr, faster.
The next shot was of the ship rounding Sandy Hook and the skyline would have been a dead giveaway anyway.

Well done gentlemen, well done.


----------



## Faster

Rob's last line was pretty much a 'gimme'....

Other side of the continent, somewhat north....

Here's part of the hike:










Here's the destination:










And here's the view.. we're after the name the waterway you're looking at below


----------



## Geoff54

I believe I know this but alas the curve of time requires that I visit my friends at Jet Blue at the first light of dawn.


----------



## RobGallagher

Wild guess... Shannon Falls. If I'm correct, I'm going to play roulette tonight. C'mon 17!


----------



## Faster

No, not Shannon Falls.. (long the local source of water for the Carling OKeefe brewery - but not any more..) Shannon Falls is near our former home of Squamish BC.. but you're too far south.


----------



## RobGallagher

OK, so I'm searching but my eyes are aching from the beauty of BC. How do you wake up every morning without the tears welling up from the sheer awesomeness of it all?

And I've been some places and seen some stuff...

Gonna take a break, early work day tomorrow.


----------



## fallard

It looks like Princess Louisa Inlet. The photo was take from above Chatterbox Falls.


----------



## Faster

WELL above Chatterbox falls, which is at sea level. The falls pictured are at the old 'trapper's cabin', something like 1200 feet elevation and a pretty tricky clamber up the mountain rather than a regular hike. Don't think those falls have a name, if so I don't know it.

At the narrows in the distance is Camp Malibu, it started out as a German owned resort but for many years now has been run by one of the major churches as a retreat. Fabulous piece of property.

The inlet is, as you can see, steep-to, about 5 miles long and is a magical place. Entering by the narrows tidal gate, it's nearly mystical as you enter. There are two places to stay, a few mooring buoys at the island just partially visible in the picture, and a free dock at Chatterbox Falls.

After a rainy week the entire inlet is a showcase of cascading waterfalls.. best conditions are freshly clear and sunny after a wet week or two, it's truly spectacular. Not a freebie, though, as it's about a 38nm trek up the fiords and reaches, a twice or thrice daily tidal entry gate, and just as far back out with precious few barely tenable overnight spots along the way. Most do the trip in a day, at least to/from Egmont or Dark Cove.

Some more shots:
Our cruising partners riding a good inflow on the way up...










The pool deck at Malibu as we're going through the rapids:










Looking back once through, every slack is a bit of a parade....










Looking up inlet to Chatterbox Falls:



















View of the dock from the base of the falls:










The Chart









Fallard's up again!


----------



## fallard

This picture was taken on an unusually gray day. Its a lot more colorful when the sun comes out.


----------



## Zanshin

Road Town, BVI?


----------



## fallard

Road Town is too far north. I'll bet Zanshin has been in this harbor. 

The photo is not as clear as I had hoped or you'd easily recognize a fort at the top of the hill. The light color building is not on shore.


----------



## Zanshin

The hill and fort look like Fort de France overlooking Marigot on St. Martin - but those buildings and docks just aren't right, plus Marigot is only a bit south and 80 miles east of Road Town. Hmm.. but those round-bulb lights on the shore road are distinctive and that white building would be the Capitanerie at the marina; and 2006 would be before the breakwater was built which significantly changed the landscape. Here's a picture taken from the ferry dock, 90 CCW as seen from the Fort:


----------



## fallard

Zanshin's right. The light color building is the Capitainerie on a pier at the Marina Fort Louis, directly opposite the distinctive building with the 5 gables. The gabled building is at the extreme left of Zanshin's photo. 

BTW, I checked my other photos from the trip and there was a circular breakwater in place in 2006 that is consistent with the current GE view. Actually, I'd like to go back and verify it in person 

Zanshin's turn.


----------



## Zanshin

I'm on my way there right now - I depart for the BVI tomorrow morning and always anchor right outside the breakwater in Marigot when in St. Martin so I'll be there soon!
Since everything is packed away I won't be able to use a photo of my own and might not be online too much (30 hours travel time between Munich and the BVI) but here goes:


----------



## fallard

Can we narrow things down? Mediterranean?


----------



## Geoff54

Those uniform grey buildings don't look very Mediterranean. I tried to id the flag but didn't come up with anything likely.


----------



## Zanshin

I'm sorry for having stayed away - I've been on the road and I'm writing this note from the docks at Nanny Cay in the BVI.

The picture comes from way south of the equator looking at a distinctive hilltop above this port city.


----------



## fallard

Need more clues.


----------



## RobGallagher

We know you are out there, cruising around, drinking beer, watching the girls go by, next stop another island...

THERE ARE THOSE OF US SNOWBOUND WHO LIVE FOR THIS ****! NOW PICK UP THE PACE.


----------



## Zanshin

SORRY - been offline.

I didn't mean to kill this thread, I was sure someone would get it within minutes. One can't get much further south than this port without ending up in some pretty nasty weather and waves called Greybeards.


----------



## Faster

Capetown... V&A waterfront marina?


----------



## Geoff54

So we are in the Southern Ocean. Greybeards are also known as Cape Horn Rollers but that picture doesn't look like South America to me..... South Africa, maybe ?????


Edit: Looks like Faster is thinking along the same lines but...errr...faster than me.


----------



## Faster

I think that hill/mountain in the background is a little sister to Table Mountain.


----------



## Zanshin

Faster was faster! All yours for the identification!!


----------



## Faster

"Graybeards" did it.. as it did for Geoff... otherwise since I didn't recognize the mountain and there were no other significant clues that could have been a while...

Here's a distinctive landmark.. like so many of these places if you've been there it's a snap... but it's safe to say not many cruising sailors typically stop here due to its lack of shelter...


----------



## Zanshin

It is either snow or potential guano on those rocks and considering the catamaran in the picture I'd venture to guess the latter. There are no birds in sight, though... could they be perigrinating? The courtesy flag, although a bit hidden, doesn't contain green so it isn't the Galapagos, no red so it isn't Easter Island; my guess is that it might be Argentina with very faded blue stripes... darn, no it doesn't look like that either... Are we in Argentina?


----------



## Faster

Not Argentina, though you'd be forgiven for thinking so on that particular day. No it's a region we ( and esp. you) have spent some time at. Not terribly far from you now, actually...


----------



## Zanshin

It looks so very much like Creole Rock in St. Martin but Anguilla is missing in the distance. I haven't been to Barbuda yet, that is known for birds but I believe the island's geology is very different from those pinnacles.


----------



## Faster

Definitely not Barbuda:










... and at the other extreme:


----------



## Zanshin

I think I might know where that could be - I haven't been to that island but have sailed very close by a couple of time while enroute. I'm going to wait for a better internet connection so I can scan Google Maps for those rocks off the coast line. Probably someone else will beat me to it by that time that happens later tonight.


----------



## Faster

Another view mid island:


----------



## Zanshin

That last picture, while beautiful, dashed my hopes that it might be Saba. Someone with better sleuthing skills than I will have to chime in.


----------



## RobGallagher

Could we be on the Mexican East coast?


----------



## Faster

Well, now what to do? 

The last shot is indeed, 'The Bottoms', one of two major settlements on Saba. "Windwardside' is the other, part of which can be seen from the 1000 steps trail as in the previous shot.

The multihull in the original shot was crewed by French Canadians, they were already ashore when we landed (rocky, swelly beach... don't believe there's a grain of sand on Saba) They said the road was 'impassable'.. by which they meant 'too steep to even walk'. Luckily one of the local taxi operators happened by and took all 13 of us to town.

A truly 'different' experience, but a difficult landing. There is really no anchorage, a few mooring buoys on the so-called 'sheltered' side. The stories of early settlement are fascinating.. EVERYTHING went ashore and inland (upland) on the Saba "Ladder", a still visible steep staircase that passes by a small customs house on the way to the Bottoms' 1500 feet elevation. Roads are a relatively recent development.

So different it's worthwhile.

So Zanshin, you got it regardless!!


----------



## RobGallagher

Interesting. Never heard of Saba. Now I know.


----------



## Zanshin

I'm surprised - that last shot made it seem like the village is in an old caldera and I seem to remember seeing all the houses on steep slopes. Saba is on my list, but as you've already stated, the difficult anchorage means that I'm going to wait for settled weather before visiting.

Here's the next picture:


----------



## LaurenceU

View is of Royal Yacht Squadron, Cowes on the Isle of Wight.


----------



## Zanshin

LaurenceU - you were awfully fast on that one, absolutely correct! My boat is registered in Cowes (but hasn't visited yet) and I figured with the American-centric view on this forum that the picture might last more than a couple of house. The game is now all yours, LaurenceU


----------



## LaurenceU

Thanks Zanshin  I've been following this great thread since you kicked it off. With your latest pic the red pillar box put me somewhere in the uk but not conclusively. The yellow no parking lines on the road also added weight that it was in the UK. Couldn't pick out the flag. 
Certainly the building is very distinctive and I figured it as a famous institution of some sort. After a couple of searches without leads, I googled "famous yacht clubs UK" and up popped a picture of the Royal Yacht Squadron.
i've not been to the Isle of Wight but I did do some sailing at Lymington last year which is perhaps only about 40 miles or so from Cowes.
Now for the tricky bit - posting my own pic. 
Laurence


----------



## Zanshin

No worries (I lived in Kirribilli just over Kirribilli House for a year) - choose one that has some hints for those willing to research but don't make it quite impossible. I'm sure that there are some remarkable areas in western Oz, but we are all waiting to pounce on Google and Google Maps for just such a shot, so beware


----------



## LaurenceU

Sorry this took a while to post. I wasn't able to use photobucket at work due to security settings. Now all sorted.

So I'm thinking it will be easy to pick the city, might take a little more investigating to name the the ship!
Good luck!


----------



## Andrew Burton

Portsmouth VA looking at Norfolk from the lightship...which I think is either Portsmouth or Chesapeake.


----------



## Zanshin

I have the city (very far from VA), and can see that the picture was taken while the ship was in the drydock, but the picture on Google maps shows that dock to be dry, so I'm not sure which classic ship this could be.
The following snap looks like the potential location:









Any hints?


----------



## Geoff54

Well the location is easy... and there are a couple of tall ships based there... but I can't match them to your picture. Hmmmm


----------



## Geoff54

But I can't come up with anything else so let's try Enterprize.


----------



## tdw

City is Melbourne, Southwharf, Seafarers Bridge. Ship would have to be the Polly Woodside. Given the colour of the bowsprit, couldn't be anything else.


----------



## LaurenceU

Well done TDW!
It is indeed the Polly Woodside which is preserved in Melbourne in the South Bank precinct. The ship was built in Belfast and launched in 1885. She is an iron hulled three mast barque that operated from 1885 till about 1962. 



The game is over to you TDW.


----------



## Geoff54

I_ knew _the ship didn't match.


----------



## tdw

Ok, try this.


----------



## Geoff54

Knowing your predilection for the area North of Sydney is a big help and that sure looks like a railway bridge. I wonder how many railway bridges there are in that area.

I think we are looking at the Brooklyn railway bridge on River Hawkesbury near Broken Bay.


----------



## Faster

Geoff54 said:


> Knowing your predilection for the area North of Sydney is a big help and that sure looks like a railway bridge. I wonder how many railway bridges there are in that area.
> 
> I think we are looking at the Brooklyn railway bridge on River Hawkesbury near Broken Bay.


Nice bit of detective work, Geoff!!


----------



## tdw

Indeed it was a nice bit of DW .... all yours Geoff.

Taken during our recent trip. To the left is Dangar Island. We were anchored just out of Geoff's GE image. Off to right ... top right. We were meeting up with another couple of boats and then to dinner on the island with an ex club member from Balmain and his lady who moved up to the island a few years back. Nice spot but I'm not convinced about these small outlying communities where everyone knows what everyone else is up to. 

There is btw a fabulous winter cruising ground beyond that bridge. I used to go up there a lot when I had the old 28'er. Sadly Raven and Kukka are too long in the mast. (Winter because in summer the river is littered with knobheads on water skis and jet skis.)


----------



## LaurenceU

Zanshin said:


> I have the city (very far from VA), and can see that the picture was taken while the ship was in the drydock, but the picture on Google maps shows that dock to be dry, so I'm not sure which classic ship this could be.
> The following snap looks like the potential location:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any hints?


Apologies, Zanshin you were spot on with the location as per your photo. Yr shot was obviously taken during construction of the dock but as can be seen the Polly Woodside is berthed nearby. (For some reason your photo did not initially display in the thread.)


----------



## Geoff54

Sorry for the delay, I was zooming up to Boston before the storm. Also, as we might be without power and therefore communications, if we have a positive ID, please don't bother to wait for me to confirm.


----------



## Faster

Boats and distant church spires look very Euro.. I know Rotterdam has a large floating restaurant similar to that in the background... the location isn't the same as where we saw it.

But the boats look very 'Dutch'.. are we in Holland?


----------



## Geoff54

Correct - Holland but not Rotterdam. 
This dock is quite well known because of a specific requirement to use it.


----------



## tdw

Amsterdam .... the restaurant is the Sea Palace I think.


----------



## tdw

I'm presuming the requirement is either mast in a tabernacle and/or shalow draft.


----------



## tdw

but I am not finding the distinctive bridge structure so maybe I'm off the mark with Amsterdam.


----------



## tdw

That walkway is the entrance to the NEMO science centre designed by Renzo Piano.










Amsterdam.


----------



## Faster

Definitely Amsterdam, Andrew... it's all quite clear on GE - the restaurant, the dock/ramp, the museum fleet etc.

Geoff said not to wait for confirmation so I think you can go with your next one!


----------



## tdw




----------



## downeast450

Tidal?


----------



## Geoff54

Sorry for my absence, I just spent the day shoveling snow. Obviously Andrew got it - The sloping steps go to a public park above the Nemo and dock is "public" but reserved for historic vessels.


----------



## tdw

Yes tidal. Obviously on a river. You need to pass under two bridges to get there, the lower of the two having only 15 metre (49') clearance. The second bridge (the lower) was built as a result of a problem with first and is named after a former Attorney General of Australia.


----------



## Zanshin

Almost anybody of consequence seems to have been named Macquarie in Oz


----------



## tdw

lol .... he was something of a popular chap wasn't he ? Probably the closest comparison in USAian terms would be Washington I guess. Interestingly enough he was only here for a few years then buggered off back to blightey but he is considered the father of European Australia.

Now ... in this case however this is absolutely nothing to do with Lachlan Mac.

The building itself has no real maritime connection other than it sits on a river that flows through (or alongside) one of our capital cities.

There is no building in Oz that I most want to visit.


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> There is no building in Oz that I most want to visit.


What... it's a wombat sanctuary??


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> What... it's a wombat sanctuary??


Certainly be good for this rodent's inner being.

hmmm ... is this harder than I thought ?


----------



## LaurenceU

It looks like the Museum of Old and New Art (the Mona) on the Derwent river in Tasmania.


----------



## LaurenceU

..... and the Bridge referred to is the Bowen Bridge.


----------



## tdw

Well done that man ... indeed MONA it is. Bowen Bridge after Lionel Bowen one time Attorney General ... Hawke Govt maybe ? the incident referred to was the collision twixt a freighter, the Lake Illawara, and the West Gate Bridge. 

Laurence, all yours.

My whoops ... Tasman Bridge not West Gate .... WG is in Melbourne.


----------



## LaurenceU

Try this one. We are still down under. I am looking for the name of this bay.


----------



## tdw

Matilda Bay .... Perth on the Swan RIver .... that's the Royal Perth YC marina to the right. I think.


----------



## LaurenceU

Absolutely correct on all accounts, TDW. I keep my yacht here and regularly sail on the river and down to Fremantle and Rottnest Island. The Swan river downstream of Perth is quite a large expanse that is popular for yacht and dinghy racing and other water sports. Consistently throughout spring and summer we have a good seabreeze that is great for sailing. Those keen enough sail all year round 
The only drawback is three low bridges at Fremantle. All but the smallest of sailing craft on the river have to lower their masts to get access to the ocean.
Over to you TDW.


----------



## tdw




----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Lord Howe Island


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Lord Howe Island


oh crap ...where did you come from ... 

Too easy I guess. Thought I might get away with it provided some smartarse who had actually been there showed up.

sigh.

Cheers Mark ..... all yours mate.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> oh crap ...where did you come from ...
> 
> Too easy I guess. Thought I might get away with it provided some smartarse who had actually been there showed up.
> 
> sigh.


Ohhhh, dont feel like that. I thought it was a very challenging photo. It really had me guessing for .0000025 seconds. I did consider, briefly, that it could have been Dunk Island but the mountain!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Name the Bay/Location the photo is taken FROM. The city isnt good enough!


----------



## guitarguy56

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Name the Bay/Location the photo is taken FROM. The city isnt good enough!


Farm Cove... Sydney, Australia?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Hang on Guitar guy. You are not right on mine.


Farm Cove is not right.





Mark


----------



## LaurenceU

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Name the Bay/Location the photo is taken FROM. The city isnt good enough!


Not so quick guitarguy56. I think MarkofSeaLife is looking for the location the photo was taken FROM. I think close to Kirribilli point.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

LaurenceU said:


> I think close to Kirribilli point.


Yes, quite close. Must be a bay near there. The photo is of Kiribbilli Point.


----------



## LaurenceU

Is it taken from Careening Cove?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

LaurenceU said:


> Is it taken from Careening Cove?


Close.


----------



## Zanshin

Mark, that is isn't fair, I lived in the apartment building overlooking Kirribilli House which is just cropped out of that photo; so the location is immediately identifiable as Kurraba


----------



## LaurenceU

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Close.


Neutral Bay then


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

LaurenceU said:


> Neutral Bay then


YAY!!!!!!!!

Neutral Bay is where Customs and Immigration hang out when you clear into Australia in Sydney.

Actually the Customs and Immigration guys have to come from the airport every time a small boat arrioves so it takes them a while. Ring them on the way up the harbour then do a quick first look at the Opera House and under the Harbour bridge before coming back to Neutral Bay.

OK LaurenceU, its your go


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Zanshin said:


> Mark, that is isn't fair, I lived in the apartment building overlooking Kirribilli House which is just cropped out of that photo; so the location is immediately identifiable as Kurraba


Perving out our female Prime Minister? You must be a tad desperate, but she is not married.... 

When did you live there?

Kurraba Point is the other headland. But if you draw a line from the edge of the Opera House thru the line of the edge of Kirribbilli Point, noting the ferry wharf, you would note that Kurraba Point is too far forward to have been the photo location.

the actual location of the boat was on one of the mooring balls of the Royal Sydney Yacht Squadron in the middle of Neutral Bay, a little further north than the line of Wudyong Point.

Was your apartment in one of these blocks? (Same photo location)









Mark


----------



## LaurenceU

That was hard work! 
Try this one. I don't think this thread has been here before. The correct name of the town/city will be what I am looking for. Lat / long will do as well.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Well its not Dubrovnik because the wall is not wide enough and architecture not right. Looks British, So I am thinking Malta on the other side of Valletta the area of Pieta, Floriana 35 53.6239 N	014 29.8419 E


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Ohhhh, dont feel like that. I thought it was a very challenging photo. It really had me guessing for .0000025 seconds. I did consider, briefly, that it could have been Dunk Island but the mountain!


Oh pshaw ..... I betcha it took at least .0000035 .....

Don't like your Maltese Harbour .... none of the buildings match and it looks too wide ...

Andrew B


----------



## LaurenceU

No it's not Malta. ... and no British influence either.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> Don't like your Maltese Harbour .... none of the buildings match and it looks too wide ...
> 
> Andrew B


And nobody rows boats like that unless they're English. Might be up the Thames....


----------



## tdw

Presumably Med .... i'm thinking Italian or French but most likely Italian. 

??


----------



## LaurenceU

tdw said:


> Presumably Med .... i'm thinking Italian or French but most likely Italian.
> 
> ??


Med yes, but not Italy nor France


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

All Greeks and Turks fly 27,000 national flags off their boats so it can be those 2 countires.
could be anywhere... Croatia, Spain... anywhere. I certainly havent been there.

Not sober anyway...


----------



## guitarguy56

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Hang on Guitar guy. You are not right on mine.
> 
> Farm Cove is not right.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


Apologize... thought I was dead on... oh well... glad someone got it right.


----------



## guitarguy56

Is this photo taken in the Barcelona marina area?


----------



## LaurenceU

guitarguy56 said:


> Is this photo taken in the Barcelona marina area?


Not Spain. Here is another pic looking seawards from the same little harbour.


----------



## fallard

Adriatic? Maybe Croatia?


----------



## LaurenceU

fallard said:


> Adriatic? Maybe Croatia?


Yes Croatia. That's narrowed it down to 5790 km of coastline. :laugher


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Yeah, can see the Croatian flag on one of the boats.


----------



## fallard

It sure looks like Zadar:


----------



## LaurenceU

Zadar it is. All yours Fallard 
I spent two weeks cruising in Croatia and stopped by in Zadar several times. Croatia is a fantastic cruising area. Easy sailing, lots of beautiful Islands, lovely local towns and villages and great food.


----------



## fallard

Zadar looks like an interesting place, with quite a bit of history, including Julius Caesar, pirates, and so forth. Apparently it was one of a few walled ports in the Adriatic.

The next place to discover is on the other side of the world from Zadar. We're looking for the name of the port or the name of the bay in which the port is found (beyond the airport).


----------



## tdw

No reason for thinking this but it feels like New Zealand. 

??


----------



## fallard

New Zealand is too far south.


----------



## LaurenceU

I have no idea! Certainly I've not been here. need to narrow it down. Is it in the Pacific Ocean?


----------



## fallard

Yes, it is in the Pacific Ocean and it is north of the Equator.


----------



## JonEisberg

fallard said:


> Yes, it is in the Pacific Ocean and it is north of the Equator.


Port Allen Airfield, Kauai...


----------



## tdw

JonEisberg said:


> Port Allen Airfield, Kauai...


Not much doubt about that ....


----------



## fallard

Yes, it's Port Allen, in Hanapepe Bay. All yours, Jon.

Port Allen doesn't look much like a cruising destination and has a commercial feel to it. It is a fuel terminal, but also is a base for catamaran tours of this end of Kauai, particularly the spectacular Na Pali coast. Similarly, the airport offers helicopter and plane tours. Just around the corner--about 5 nm away--is Waimea, where Captain Cook became the first European visitor to the Hawaiian islands, which he named the Sandwich islands after the acting First Lord of the Admiralty, in 1778.


----------



## JonEisberg

OK, let's go to an inland body of water...


----------



## Faster

Weird... Jon I have to switch browsers to see your picture...????

Anyhow, WAG for Lake Garda....


----------



## guitarguy56

Columbia River, Washington state?


----------



## JonEisberg

Washington is closer than Italy, but still a long ways off...


----------



## fallard

Looks like TTS Earnslaw on Lake Wakatipu by Queenstown, NZ.


----------



## Andrew Burton

Lake Winnepesaukee with the Mt Washington steaming by.


----------



## Andrew Burton

Never mind. Just looked at mountains agian. Maybe lake Okanagan?


----------



## JonEisberg

fallard said:


> Looks like TTS Earnslaw on Lake Wakatipu by Queenstown, NZ.


Good one, you've got it... Those mountains are named "The Remarkables"...


----------



## Faster

Good one (AGAIN!!) Fallard.. I figured the boat was the key but hadn't found it yet....


----------



## fallard

This island is associated with local weather reports.


----------



## Geoff54

That looks like Ailisa Craig in the Firth of Clyde. If it is, I know several interesting things about it but it's connection to local weather..... not a clue.


----------



## fallard

That was pretty fast, Geoff! I didn't realize that the Firth of Clyde extended as far as Ailsa Craig, but upon checking, I think you are right.

The weather connection? Folks in Ayrshire used to say that you could tell the weather by looking out to Ailsa Craig. If you couldn't see it, it was raining. If you could see it, it was about to rain!

Your turn, Geoff!


----------



## Geoff54

It's quite distinctive so if you've seen it, it's easy to recognize. 

It is the only source for Ailsite, a type of blue granite that supposedly makes the finest curling stones. No longer mined, a few are still made from loose stones that are collected there. There is an historic light house and it is home to a large colony of gannets. It is also for sale, should you want to own an iconic landmark.

I suppose I'd better find another picture......


----------



## Geoff54

Here's one that I don't think will be too hard..... of course I've thought that before


----------



## guitarguy56

Looks like Morrow Rock...San Luis Obispo...


----------



## Geoff54

The rock is Morrow Rock in Morrow Bay. I was about to say that San Luis Obisbo was 10 miles down Cabrillo Hwy but I guess Morrow Bay is probably in San Luis Obisbo county. Anyway, you got it - over to you


----------



## guitarguy56

Thanks... been there before... here is one you might be familiar...


----------



## kwaltersmi

Looks like we're back in the Caribbean again. This picture reminds me of Oranjestad, Aruba...but I don't think it is.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Look at the width of the fairways! Love to be heading into that marina.


----------



## kwaltersmi

kwaltersmi said:


> Looks like we're back in the Caribbean again. This picture reminds me of Oranjestad, Aruba...but I don't think it is.


Lots of sedan bridge sport fishers too, so maybe we're somewhere near Cabo.


----------



## guitarguy56

Caribbean is in the vicinity... but not Aruba.. nor Cabo...


----------



## guitarguy56

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Look at the width of the fairways! Love to be heading into that marina.


Yes... a beautiful marina and we vacation there a lot!


----------



## fallard

Palmas del Mar, Humacao, PR.

Here's what it looks like with empty docks:
Panoramio - Untitled photo


----------



## guitarguy56

fallard said:


> Palmas del Mar, Humacao, PR.
> 
> Here's what it looks like with empty docks:
> Panoramio - Untitled photo


Fallard... you got it... Palmas Del Mar in Humacao, Puerto Rico...

You have the helm...


----------



## CaptFoolhardy

guitarguy56 said:


> Fallard... you got it... Palmas Del Mar in Humacao, Puerto Rico...
> 
> You have the helm...


Damn! I've got a timeshare there and everything and I missed it. Guess I haven't seen it from that angle.


----------



## fallard

This one is easier than it may look at first glance. There are plenty of clues in the picture.


----------



## guitarguy56

fallard said:


> This one is easier than it may look at first glance. There are plenty of clues in the picture.


Apache Lake in Arizona?


----------



## fallard

Arizona is too far west and too brown, plus the water in the photo is salty.


----------



## guitarguy56

Couldn't be as easy as the 'Salt Lake' in Utah?


----------



## fallard

Keep going east, way east.


----------



## Geoff54

fallard said:


> This one is easier than it may look at first glance. There are plenty of clues in the picture.


The turquoise water, the general topography and the cluster of houses feel Carribean. Maybe the semi-arid type plants are meant to be a clue but I couldn't ID them. I guess if there are plenty of clues you need to point us (me) to them


----------



## CLOSECALL

I'm thinking ram head, kettle beach, south shore, St. John, USVI.


----------



## fallard

CLOSECALL's got it! 

The view is from the Rams Head trail that starts by the beach at Salt Pond Bay, just around the corner from the near point of land. The volcanic terrain and relatively undeveloped island scene are characteristic of St. John, most of which is a national park. The turk's heads in the foreground were a climatological clue and the Concordia Eco-Resort is visible on Google Earth.

The national park includes much of the water around St. John. The park service has provided moorings in the "no anchorage" zones. There are 8 overnight moorings at the head of the bay (out of sight, around the point), just off a very nice, sandy beach. There are 2 day moorings in the foreground, off the rock and pebble beach.

Looks like we have a new member of this forum. Your turn to post, CLOSECALL!


----------



## CLOSECALL

I can't tell if I'm doing this right.


----------



## CLOSECALL

Nope, I guess not. I've tried following instructions but I'm not getting it. A little help?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

You need to put your photo on another website and then link to the photo like this:



Code:


   [-IMG]http://www.ourlifeatsea.com/photos/closecall.jpg[/IMG]

without the - before the IMG


----------



## Faster

CloseCall... you may need to get a few more posts to be able to post links. By far the easiest/best way to post pictures here is through a site like Photobucket.com. Signup is free, I've received no spam, you upload your pictures there, and then be sure to copy and paste the *IMG CODE* link option into your post.

Give it a go.. the nice thing is that way anyone can see your pictures, lurkers included.


----------



## CLOSECALL

I really don't want to hold things up. Please, anybody who wants to, just go ahead and post a photo. I'm supposed to be building a fence to keep the deer out of the garden while I'm sailing.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

CLOSECALL said:


> I really don't want to hold things up. Please, anybody who wants to, just go ahead and post a photo. I'm supposed to be building a fence to keep the deer out of the garden while I'm sailing.


Email me your photo and Ill put it up 

photo at ourlifeatsea dot com



Mark


----------



## CLOSECALL

I don't have enough posts to send an email. Let's see if this attachment will open.


----------



## CLOSECALL

O.K. Good luck. First hint - continental US.


----------



## Faster

Close... I edited your post above with the photobucket method... see the difference???


----------



## CLOSECALL

Thanks.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

looks like a great cruising destination!

I reckon the Detroit River.

can down there once and only some parts were nice. LOL


----------



## CLOSECALL

The fog makes it look a little worse than it is. Detroit is way too far west.


----------



## remetau

With all the factory work, looks like Gary, IN to me.


----------



## guitarguy56

Port Arthur, Texas... or somewhere on the Texas coastline along Houston?


----------



## CLOSECALL

Shift your sights to the east.


----------



## remetau

East river?


----------



## CLOSECALL

Now start heading south. Don't bother to stop in New Jersey.


----------



## guitarguy56

Portsmouth, VA... along the Chesapeake River?


----------



## CLOSECALL

Right state. Too far south.


----------



## guitarguy56

CLOSECALL said:


> Right state. Too far south.


Along the Elizabeth River?


----------



## CLOSECALL

More north. Ironically, this place plays a significant role in the health food industry.


----------



## T37SOLARE

Menhaden processing plant in Reedville, VA?


----------



## CLOSECALL

Bingo. I'll just say that once you get past the plant, Reedville is a very nice place to spend the night. A couple of good restaurants and a village full of restored victorian mansions. Although the plant does smell like money, the stench doesn't really travel up the creek into town. I'll attach a picture from town so folks don't think Reedville is just a processing plant.

Thanks to all for putting up with my limited computer skills.


----------



## T37SOLARE




----------



## zeilfanaat

Frenchman Bay, Bar Harbor?


----------



## T37SOLARE

zeilfanaat said:


> Frenchman Bay, Bar Harbor?


It's a bit further East...


----------



## Faster

Great to see new players here.... T37... That's a strange/tight "line-up" of anchored boats!


----------



## Geoff54

East of Bar Harbor would put you in Nova Scotia and the SE coastline is littered with bays and islands that look like that. But without something else to work with, it's like a needle in a haystack.... and I may not even be looking in the right place.


----------



## T37SOLARE

Lets say it's allot farther east.

I'm offline for most of the day tomorrow, but then I'll post another shot that Pablo will nail in a second....


----------



## T37SOLARE

Here's a photo from the same spot with a bit more of the town.


----------



## zeilfanaat

A bit further east than Maine...hmmm. The Dalmatian Coast comes to mind. Not Cavtat or Korcula. Hvar perhaps?


----------



## Geoff54

zeilfanaat said:


> A bit further east than Maine...hmmm. The Dalmatian Coast comes to mind. Not Cavtat or Korcula. Hvar perhaps?


Definitely Hvar - but you just beat me


----------



## T37SOLARE

Hvar, Croatia it is!! On my list of places to get back to, great town and wonderful cruising grounds.



















zeilfanaat its your turn...


----------



## PCP

Last year the place was so crowded that it had no fun. Not only there but on all anchorages around, I mean I took 3 hours looking for a place (in many anchorages)...and in the end I had to pay for it...in expensive food, not so bad (the place belonged to a restaurant). That part of Croatia is now too crowded in the summer, mostly charters that put their anchor on top of yours and go happily to town for the party.


----------



## zeilfanaat

Glad to be joining the fun in this tread! The Dalmatian coast is stunning, and it's on our list of places to go back to.

Unfortunately, I haven't had a chance to keep up with all the previous posts, so apologies if this location has already been put up before. It probably won't take too long to guess anyway.


----------



## MattSplatt

That must be a private image URL, yes? We can't see it.


----------



## zeilfanaat

Sorry, perhaps I don't have enough posts to link to an image. Here is a thumbnail.


----------



## zeilfanaat

One more try...sorry for the multiple posts.


----------



## Geoff54

I, the albatross that awaits for you at the end of the world...
I, the forgotten soul of the sailors lost that crossed Cape Horn from all the seas of the world.
But die they did not in the fierce waves, for today towards eternity in my wings they soar in the last crevice of the Antarctic winds.
Sara Vial


----------



## zeilfanaat

Geoff54 said:


> I, the albatross that awaits for you at the end of the world...
> I, the forgotten soul of the sailors lost that crossed Cape Horn from all the seas of the world.
> But die they did not in the fierce waves, for today towards eternity in my wings they soar in the last crevice of the Antarctic winds.
> Sara Vial


You got it!

Even though we didn't round Cape Horn on a sailboat, it remains a magical experience for anyone attracted to the seas.

Geoff54, you're next!


----------



## Geoff54

Sorry for the delay, I got unexpectedly busy.

Just in case anyone didn't understand, the quote is from the memorial at Cape Horn.









This one shouldn't be too difficult for the intrepid sailors of Sailnet.


----------



## fallard

Looks like Torshavn, Faroe Islands:

Another view: Panoramio - Photo of Føroyar Islands, Tórshavn (Danmark), summer 2011

If you check out some of the other photos on the internet you can make out sod roofs behind the building at the point.


----------



## Geoff54

Well that didn't take long - I seem to make them either too easy or too difficult'  
Take it away fallard!!


----------



## fallard

Well, Geoff, you did include the flag of the Faroes in the photo!

I knew it was a scandinavian locale from the cross, but it wasn't a national flag. So I checked for "flags of scandinavia" and there it was" the Faroe Islands flag. The Faroes are not a big place, so it was short work to locate the port.

The following locale might also be easy, but we'll see. The land in the background has something of a "rocky" history.


----------



## Geoff54

fallard said:


> Well, Geoff, you did include the flag of the Faroes in the photo!


Oh, Shoot!! I cropped it out and then posted the wrong (expletive deleted) picture. I'll get you next time


----------



## fallard

Don't feel too bad, Geoff. The flag made it real easy, but the buildings, terrain, and boats made it clearly atlantic scandinavia (Iceland, Norway, Danish islands). Norway has all those fjords, so that looked like a long shot. Then there was all that green, which ruled out Greenland and kind of pointed to the Faroes, anyway.


----------



## Zanshin

I'm glad this thread has been going so long!

I feel as if I should recognize something in either the picture or the leading text but am stymied. Oh, wait... is that a well-known old fort on the lefthand side of te picture?


----------



## fallard

There is an old fort in the picture, and it does have tourist traffic, but I don't know how well-known it is. I've been to this location several times (by land) but don't recall the fort being the primary historical highlight of this area. When I visited, the fort did not appear on my radar screen, so maybe I missed something. One of the highlights I remember had to do with fossils.


----------



## zeilfanaat

fallard said:


> The following locale might also be easy, but we'll see. The land in the background has something of a "rocky" history.


When you said "rocky history", I thought it might be Gibraltar, but it's not quite an exact match with what I see on Google Earth. Am I on the right continent?


----------



## labatt

Fallard - Weymouth/Dorset, England, UK.

Anyone I know still hang out here?


----------



## T37SOLARE

Labatt, Great to see you back!


----------



## fallard

Labatt is very close, perhaps a nm or two from the marina in foreground, but perhaps that's close enough. Weymouth has its own in-city port, but the manmade port (which actually borders on "downtown" Weymouth) in the photo is known as Portland Harbor. The land mass in the background is the Isle of Portland. This area was the sailing venue for the 2012 summer Olympics.

The "rocky" clue refers to the limestone quarries there which produce Portland stone, used in Britain and elsewhere in prominent buidlings, like St. Pauls and the UN. This area is within the Jurassic Coast of Britain and is a tourist destination for fossil hunters. There are lots of fossilized mollusks--the most memorable being the large ammonites.

There is also a castle/fort dating back at least to Henry VIII, but it hasn't been manned for about 200 years. The more recent military history relates to Royal Navy R&D, but that presence has diminished over the past few decades.

Since the Isle of Portland is within the "Borough of Weymouth and Portland", Labatt scores on a technicality! Your turn to post Labatt.


----------



## labatt

This one shouldn't be too tough... it's a popular destination. Buck buck buck.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Georgetown Bahamas

Victoria Lake, I think its called. Supermarket at the end of the dock, nice and convenient.


----------



## labatt

LOL.. That was quick! Buck buck buck for it's other name - Chicken Harbor. We got down there in time for the Family Island Regatta (not to be confused with the Cruiser's Regatta). Here are a bunch of the Bahamanian boats competing... it was one of the windiest regatta's ever held and the competitors had to figure out a way to reef their sails - the boats were not designed to have reefs.










MarkofSealLife - looks like you're up.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Dont Cheat and use the internet!

OK this one is a bit different.
Its a cruiser destination.

I want the *country and geographic area*. You dont need the port, etc, name.
Please dont look it up on the net, either ytou'll know it, or you can guess 










Dont Cheat and use the internet!


----------



## downeast450

Borneo? South Pacific.


----------



## killarney_sailor

Kalimantan, Indonesia


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

country and geographic area.


You've got the Geographic area


----------



## downeast450

Brunei?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

downeast450 said:


> Brunei?


No, not Brunei.


----------



## downeast450

Palau? Now I am guessing.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

killarney_sailor said:


> Kalimantan, Indonesia


Yes! Kumai, Kalimantan, Indonesia

The port of Kumai (port of entry, btw - not that they realise it!) is about 12 NMs up the Kumai River in the souther flat bit of Borneo.

You park the boat there and leave a boy on it for 3 days... he doesnt go below, just sleeps on deck, and you jump a small boat (photo attached) for a 3 day cruise up river, just the two of you (or one of you if you are a solo sailor










*KilarneySailor, your go!* Sorry I was a bit late in reply... the computer battery is flat in the mornings...


----------



## downeast450

Oops! You did ask for the country. 

Down


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I have PM'd killarney sailor to tell hiim to get his photo up


----------



## killarney_sailor

Partly a place and partly a person. My wife is second from the left and the woman on the extreme left has a significant connection to one of the threads currently being discussed in the general forum. If you get the person you get the place where this was taken.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Cant remember the thread. But the background looks like Tortola on the water front road between Nanny Cay and West End.


----------



## killarney_sailor

Not even close. Think Pacific, off the beaten track and the link to the current thread, with hundreds of posts, is important in identifying this one.


----------



## fallard

The name of this thread is "Identify this picture",not "Identify this person". I'll take a break from this game until there are pictorial clues in the photo--rather than oblique references to the locale.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Hmmm...I'm going to take a couple of educated guesses:

1) Suwarrow

2) Pitcairn


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Hmmm I've checked the big threads and they're all about justifying guns... 




The three women, not your wife, could be sister, so Pitcairn is a great guess


----------



## downeast450

fallard said:


> The name of this thread is "Identify this picture",not "Identify this person". I'll take a break from this game until there are pictorial clues in the photo--rather than oblique references to the locale.


I would have given you a picture if I hadn't omitted Indonesia when I ID'd Borneo. 

Is it Borneo, again?


----------



## killarney_sailor

Pitcairn is right. The woman on the left is Brenda Christian who is Fletcher's many time grand-daughter. Thread reference was to the loss of the Bounty.


----------



## downeast450

Well done!

Down


----------



## kwaltersmi

Here's the next one:



Clue: Eat your leafy greens!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

killarney_sailor said:


> Pitcairn is right. The woman on the left is Brenda Christian who is Fletcher's many time grand-daughter. Thread reference was to the loss of the Bounty.


Good on Kwaltersmi. Nice guess 

And I have been on the bounty thread a million times LOL and didnt pick the conection <--- Folks are dumb where I come from!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Port Arthur, Texas?


----------



## kwaltersmi

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Port Arthur, Texas?


Nope, not Port Arthur, nor Texas, but you are on the correct body of water (generally speaking).


----------



## CLOSECALL

Cabbage Cay, Florida?


----------



## kwaltersmi

CLOSECALL said:


> Cabbage Cay, Florida?


You got it, I took these photos from Cabbage Key Inn while enjoying a much deserved cheeseburger and beer after spending a minimalist week on nearby Cayo Costa.

Here's the Cabbage Key Inn:



Take it away Closecall!


----------



## CLOSECALL

Hope this one is a little more inviting than the last photo I posted. Probably want a passport to go here.


----------



## CLOSECALL

Oops! How about now?


----------



## Zanshin

Too easy - I'm no more than a couple of miles away from where you took that picture. It is of the Virgin Gorda Yacht Harbour in the BVI. A couple of boats ago I lost my rudder and was towed into here, spending a month in the marina waiting for my replacement rudder to arrive from France.

(At the moment I am anchored in the North Sound of Virgin Gorda)


----------



## CLOSECALL

Correct. Are you one of those guys who sits in front of his computer all day playing stupid games on forum sites? Wait, I guess that 's what I 'm doing. I need to go sailing.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Zanshin said:


> Too easy - I'm no more than a couple of miles away from where you took that picture.
> (At the moment I am anchored in the North Sound of Virgin Gorda)


Cheat! Cheat! It must be against the rules to be able to look out the window and identify the photo!!

Anyway, you said you were coming up to SXM for a visit. Now I know where you're hiding!



Mark


----------



## fallard

CLOSECALL, I've been away most of the day or I would have ID'd it before Zanshin. That blue stinkpot beyond our chartered IP looks like it hasn't moved!


----------



## Zanshin

Mark - I'm in the North Sound now and will clear out tomorrow, then I'll do the upwind run to St. Martin overnight. I'll clear in on the French side and then probably be at Barnacle's for happy hour.

Here's my next picture, somewhat chillier than the BVI:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Zanshin said:


> then I'll do the upwind run to St. Martin overnight.


It wont be upwind. Course 110, Towmorrow nights NE Degrees:

1400 66 ene 
1700 54 ne 
2000 53 ne 
2300 54

Be a great sail!


----------



## Zanshin

I must have chosen my weather window wisely (we'll see after the run). Remember, first shout is on me... plus perhaps another one if you can guess the location in the picture. It is not on the Atlantic, Caribbean, Tasman, Antarctic, or Pacific oceans.


----------



## zeilfanaat

Zanshin said:


> Mark - I'm in the North Sound now and will clear out tomorrow, then I'll do the upwind run to St. Martin overnight. I'll clear in on the French side and then probably be at Barnacle's for happy hour.
> 
> Here's my next picture, somewhat chillier than the BVI:


Looks like St. Petersburg (Russia, not Florida)?


----------



## fallard

Looks like the Annunciation Bridge, a.k.a. Blagoveshechensky Bridge or the Lieutenant Schmidt Bridge, in St. Petersburg, Russia.

File:Blagoveshchensky Bridge.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zanshin

Fallard - you've got it; I thought it would take longer to get this famous Baltic port and I had 2 more pictures prepared, one with an ice floe in it; but you were too fast! All yours.


----------



## fallard

This location may be quickly recognized, but we'll see. This particular area is something of a "hurricane hole".


----------



## downeast450

Camden, Me


----------



## zeilfanaat

The channel looks too narrow to be Camden, but who am I to argue with someone from Seal Harbor, Maine, with a username "downeast450" 

I'm thinking further south along the US east coast.


----------



## fallard

Not Camden, ME. zeilfanaat is on the right track.


----------



## smurphny

Falmouth?


----------



## fallard

It's not Falmouth,but you're getting warmer.


----------



## CLOSECALL

Woods Hole.


----------



## fallard

It's not Woods Hole. You are getting warmer, but only by a little bit. Moving from Falmouth to Woods Hole is the right direction, just not far enough.

Another hint: The green area on the other side of the channel is a park.


----------



## fallard

Annapolis? Too far south.


----------



## downeast450

Mystic.


----------



## guitarguy56

Is it Martha's Vineyard?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

New Bedford?


----------



## fallard

Down's got it.

The view was from the Rt. 1 bascule bridge, looking SE toward Mystic River Park, which normally does not allow tie ups longer than 15 minutes--and that's only ahead of a scheduled bridge opening. 

This photo was taken just before TS Irene hit the area in 2011. Whenever a major storm threatens, many boats come up the Mystic River for protection from the seas expected. Many of them tie up in this area and sometimes stretch lines across the channel to keep the boats from slamming the docks.

Good job, downeast450; your turn!


----------



## downeast450

I was sure it was a photo looking across Camden harbor at Wayfarer Marine's docks when I first saw it. Even the large building in the background fit as their large boat shed. "Hurricane hole" didn't fit with its ese exposure

I have enjoyed Mystic. I got to do some consulting work at the Seaport Museum many years ago. Lived on the grounds in the "farm house" and had the run of the place after hours. Great folks, fun times cruising on the tug. An amazing place!. I haven't been back for a long time but hope to make it that far west by boat in a couple of years. Might just ride the train down and visit the museum this fall.

This picture was taken facing "east". Should be an easy one if you have ever cruised "Downeast". The 15' tall granite pyramid used to have a huge iron basket mounted on top of it. The USLSS would maintain a fire in the basket during bad weather before the whale oil fired light on Baker Island was installed. Imagine rowing logs out in a dory to keep the fire burning during a winter storm! The USLSS was an amazing organization of amazing men.










This picture faces North










Down


----------



## downeast450

Been at the NE Boat Show. Do we need more information?

Down


----------



## fallard

There appears to be a pyramidal structure on East Bunker Ledge in Eastern Way. It is about .9 nm north of Little Cranberry I. and about .75 nm SE of the entrance to Seal Harbor.


----------



## downeast450

USLSS Cranberry Island Station was the next clue. East Bunker Ledge at the eastern end of Eastern Way it is! At low tide seals sun bathe on the ledge. There are days when the pyramid is over washed. We see the ledge from our mooring in Seal Harbor.

Your turn Fallard. Well done.

Down


----------



## fallard

This one should be a little more recognizable on GE, once you get in the neighborhood. The structure is very distinctive and has a nordic feel.

A clue: If you sail here, you may have a "near death" experience.


----------



## downeast450

Hemisphere?


----------



## fallard

Northern & Western


----------



## RobGallagher

It must belong to the Catholic Church. They have all the cool real estate.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

RobGallagher said:


> It must belong to the Catholic Church. They have all the cool real estate.


The mind boggles at the reason for a Church to have those two tunnels. 

One for the chior boys?


----------



## downeast450

Tidal?


----------



## fallard

It doesn't belong to any church and it's not in tidal waters. You could sail there from tidal waters if you had the time.


----------



## LaurenceU

Nice sunny day with clear shadows. If the photo was date/time stamped probably someone in this forum could work out the lat/long!
Not me though. 
Building in foreground has a Spanish look.


----------



## kwaltersmi

fallard said:


> This one should be a little more recognizable on GE, once you get in the neighborhood. The structure is very distinctive and has a nordic feel.
> 
> A clue: If you sail here, you may have a "near death" experience.


Rock Island, Wisconsin at the tip of the Door County Peninsula. Death's Door ("Porte des Morts") is the passage between the actual tip of the peninsula and Washington Island, so named by early French explorers and now featuring more than a few wrecks.


----------



## fallard

kwaltersmi has it, and may have been there. This is part of Rock Island State Park and the building is a boathouse with a great hall above. This structure was built by Chester Thordarson as part of a private vacation retreat. It went to the State of Wisconsin after his death.

Your turn to post, kwalters!


----------



## kwaltersmi

I don't have access to my photo collection until this evening, so this will have to do. Someone will probably recognize the "skyline":


----------



## kwaltersmi

No guesses? Here's a hint: Christopher!


----------



## fallard

Virgin Gorda?


----------



## Faster

San Salvador


----------



## fallard

Columbus' first landfall in 1492 was San Salvador in the Bahamas. It doesn't look anything like the volcanic island in the Virgins. 

The story goes that Columbus named Virgin Gorda (Fat Virgin) because he thought it had the profile of a reclining female. My guess is this is what the "columbus" clue was about. Still a guess on my part!


----------



## CLOSECALL

St. Croix.


----------



## kwaltersmi

CLOSECALL said:


> St. Croix.


We're in the right area (Caribbean) and this is getting closer to the name. Yes, this is St. somewhere...but where?

The peak rising in the right of the photo is second place and this time not a "St." somewhere.


----------



## zeilfanaat

Is it St. Eustatius, with Saba in the background?


----------



## CLOSECALL

I believe st. Kitts is a reference to Christopher.


----------



## zeilfanaat

So we'd be looking at a sunrise over St. Kitts, and see Nevis to the right?


----------



## kwaltersmi

CLOSECALL said:


> I believe st. Kitts is a reference to Christopher.


Bingo! Yes, this indeed St. Kitts and Nevis.

You're up, Closecall.


----------



## CLOSECALL

Please stand by. We are experiencing a winter storm and have limited Internet access. I envy you guys in the Caribbean right now.


----------



## CLOSECALL

O.K. Back to the game.

This may not be as easy as some think.


----------



## CLOSECALL

Try it now.


----------



## fallard

It's not the Indians?


----------



## Geoff54

I've re-posted your picture to make it easier to see.
Maybe the Seal Dogs ??


----------



## CLOSECALL

Indians it is


----------



## Faster

Close.... PLEASE us photobucket!! These old eyes can't deal with the thumbnails!


----------



## fallard

Here's a place with a lot of history. It's changed hands a number of times over the centuries with a resulting rich archeological heritage. The conical structure to the left is obviously a modern addition. There's a US city named after this place, if that helps.


----------



## Faster

Athens?? (Greece, that is, not Georgia)


----------



## CLOSECALL

Faster, I'll work on it. It's hard to teach old dogs, you know. I'm running out of photos, anyway.


----------



## fallard

It's not Athens, but the Greeks did leave their mark on this place--as did others.


----------



## Faster

Gonna go with Syracruse, Sicily for now, but haven't totally confirmed it....

Then again:


----------



## fallard

Faster's got it!. The photo he posted shows the same structures and seawall as mine. His vantage point was maybe a hundred yards west of mine or you might have seen the arched overpass to the fortified seawall. Just out of the field of view of his photo would be the conical outline of the Santuario della Madonna delle Lacrime, an impressive--if jarring--structure that is 260' in diameter at its base and somewhere near 300' tall. 

This strategic port goes back to Athenian origin--rivaling the stature of Athens itself, to be subsequently conquered by Rome, Vandals, Byzantine Greeks, Arabs, and Normans. There are many remaining structures in various states to attest to this diverse background, such that it is one of the most important archeological sites in the Med. You have everything from necropoli, an amphitheatre, an ancient version of the "whispering gallery" (the Ear of Dionysius) to various and sundry temples. The cathedral of Siracusa is actually--and obviously--a reclaimed Greek temple.

I got to see it by land and sea over 30 years ago.

Faster's turn.


----------



## Faster

Cool stuff, fallard. Interesting. Around here (NA West coast) we 'marvel' at 120 year old buildings.. Europe and beyond is another thing altogether..

btw.. did you know there'a actually a site that lists American cities named after European ones?

Here's a simple one... name of the point/light if you please.... When originally built and manned, this was actually considered a 'remote' posting...


----------



## zeilfanaat

The Bass Harbor lighthouse on Mount Desert Island?


----------



## Faster

zeilfanaat said:


> The Bass Harbor lighthouse on Mount Desert Island?


No... not there.....


----------



## fallard

This is too easy. I'll let someone else discover it. A clue might be the association of this site with tide measurements.


----------



## zeilfanaat

OK, I'll bite one more time--the opposite coast from my first guess: the Point Atkinson lighthouse in West Vancouver, BC.


----------



## Faster

zeilfanaat said:


> OK, I'll bite one more time--the opposite coast from my first guess: the Point Atkinson lighthouse in West Vancouver, BC.


Got it in two!

Yes, this light (now unmanned) is at the entrance of English Bay the primary outer harbour at Vancouver BC.. we pass it every time we leave the bay. It's a tidal reference station and also the site of a chart datum.

Sloopie probably looks out at this every day, it's now surrounded by the tony neighbourhood of West Vancouver, some of the richest real estate in the country, and hardly 'remote'. It's in a very pleasant waterfront hiking park known as Lighthouse Park.

This light harks from the '30s, but an original was installed much earlier than that. This book, written by a former Atkinson light keeper details the history of many of BCs coastal lights..

Harbour Publishing: Keepers of the Light


----------



## zeilfanaat

Maine, British Columbia--they are both places I'd like to visit again soon.

I doubt this location will take long to guess:










I'm afraid to give any hints...


----------



## Zanshin

Double decker bridge... looking onto ocean. Too bad, I thought it might be the Sydney Harbour bridge, but it is too insubstantial and both that and the Tokyo bridge have land visible from that angle. I, for one, would need a hint before hazarding a guess.


----------



## Faster

I don't think it's a double decker... I think it's two parallel bridges, and I'd guess Eastern Seaboard somewhere...


----------



## Zanshin

Faster - I think you are right, I just noticed that the supports/spans overlap the "upper" level, which would only be the case if it were in fact a "rear" level


----------



## ebs001

The bay bridge


----------



## T37SOLARE

Yep, looks like the Chesapeake Bay Bridge...


----------



## downeast450

Good pic.

Down


----------



## zeilfanaat

The William Preston Lane Memorial Bridge, a.k.a. the Chesapeake Bay Bridge it is!

I cropped out the towers and if you looked closely, I figured the two suspension cables would be enough of a clue that you were looking at twin bridges, not a double-decker bridge. Other than the Delaware Memorial Bridge, I can't think of any other twin-span suspension bridge.

The Bay Bridge is a staple in Friday afternoon traffic reports during the summer, when it's a traffic-clogged gateway to the Maryland and Delaware beaches, but I think those of us who sail across the Chesapeake make the better choice 

EBS001, you're next!


----------



## ebs001

Sorry about the delay I have been away from the internet for a few days.

In keeping with the bridge theme, try this.


----------



## JonEisberg

Looks like the C&D Canal, the bridges near St. George's...


----------



## JimAndTricia

Come on you guys!! I can't believe no one's recognized it yet. I got it at once. It's Gilligan's Island. (Where do I pick up my prize?)


----------



## zeilfanaat

Yep, the old US 13 St. Georges Bridge and the new Delaware route 1 bridge. Another gateway to the Maryland and Delaware beaches!


----------



## ebs001

You got it Jon, you're up.


----------



## davidryan8100

Indeed Delaware route 1 bridge...


----------



## downeast450

Can't say I have come across a ship exactly like the one in your photo jon. What is it?

Down


----------



## Faster

downeast450 said:


> Can't say I have come across a ship exactly like the one in your photo jon. What is it?
> 
> Down


Looks like a car carrier to me, Down.... We also get bulk carriers (Pulp, Lumber etc) designed something like that - keeping cargo dry, I suppose, rather than on deck/in hold.


----------



## JonEisberg

downeast450 said:


> Can't say I have come across a ship exactly like the one in your photo jon. What is it?
> 
> Down


Faster's right, it's a car carrier... Also known as a Ro-Ro, for "Roll On, Roll Off"... If you look at the starboard stern quarter, you will see an offset "door" that lowers onto the pier, and the ship is loaded/unloaded by simply driving the vehicles on/off...

They definitely get my vote, for the type of ship I'd least desire to be aboard during a full storm at sea...

OK, here's the seawall outside a famous port, someone will probably get this one immediately...


----------



## Zanshin

I don't know where that might be (looks a bit like the sea wall around Antibes, France but the houses are too close), but the picture is a beautiful one!


----------



## guitarguy56

Looks like the 'Malecon' of Cuba? That yellow painted seawall is quite famous among tourists and local Cubans if it is.


----------



## JonEisberg

guitarguy56 said:


> Looks like the 'Malecon' of Cuba? That yellow painted seawall is quite famous among tourists and local Cubans if it is.


Yup, you've got it...

Although, it sure wasn't painted yellow when I was there in '02 - that light is just the setting sun's reflection off it... Or, if it once had been, it was long faded away, like pretty much everything else in Havana... (grin)

Havana is a paradise for photographers, the light there is magical...


----------



## guitarguy56

Yes... many of the Caribbean Islands are simply beautiful... here is one I hope you and others have had a chance to visit... shouldn't be hard to guess.


----------



## ebs001

Jamaica


----------



## guitarguy56

ebs001 said:


> Jamaica


Not Jamaica but in the general vicinity... more easterly...


----------



## Zanshin

It has got a BVI feel to it, but I don't know of any beaches like that which rent sailboats. Is this an ex-French or an ex-British or an ex-Dutch or an ex-Swedish colony/country?


----------



## guitarguy56

Zanshin said:


> It has got a BVI feel to it, but I don't know of any beaches like that which rent sailboats. Is this an ex-French or an ex-British or an ex-Dutch or an ex-Swedish colony/country?


Not BVI... but getting within 'sight'...


----------



## CLOSECALL

I know I can see St. Croix from the BVI. How about that?


----------



## Zanshin

Lol, either that or St. Thomas / St. John and perhaps, from the top of the hill on Jost van Dyke, Puerto Rico...


----------



## guitarguy56

Zanshin said:


> Lol, either that or St. Thomas / St. John and perhaps, from the top of the hill on Jost van Dyke, Puerto Rico...


None of those but in the Leeward Islands group... that would be one heck of a clue... 

Another hint...


----------



## Zanshin

It still looks like the BVI to me, but I'm out of islands I've visited there. I see a "Q" flag flying, so this would be a port of entry. Could it be one of the Spanish Virgins?


----------



## Andrew Burton

Admiralty Bay, Bequia?


----------



## guitarguy56

Andrew Burton said:


> Admiralty Bay, Bequia?


You found it.. Bequia Island in the Grenadines...










It's yours....


----------



## Andrew Burton

Someone had a bad day right in front of a bunch of his freighter driver buddies. Where is this?


----------



## Zanshin

Could this be the headland on the southern western coast of Nevis? Those coastal bluffs and lighthouse look very familiar, and I know that there is a commercial docking facility close by.
Hmm... I just realized there are too many buildings there and that the water close to the shore is only 20-25 feet deep, not deep enough to hide the big ship that superstructure implies. Oh well.


----------



## Andrew Burton

You're in the wrong sea, I'm afraid, Zanshin.


----------



## fallard

Europa Point, Gibraltar


----------



## Andrew Burton

I thought it would take a bit longer than that. You're good!
Your turn Fallard.


----------



## fallard

The mosque and the heavy commercial traffic made me think of Gibraltar first off. My initial guess was that it was on the African side, but it is actually is in Europe, as the name implies.

The next site is shown below. This one could be easier than it might appear at first glance. The bridge is rather unique and it should be easy to figure out where in the world it might be.


----------



## Zanshin

Chappaquidick bridge of Kennedy fame?

addendum - strike that, there is no power in that part of the island and the bridge is smaller. I posted too quickly.


----------



## downeast450

cribstone bridge, Harpswell to Orr's Island, ME.

Down


----------



## fallard

Down's got it, although I would have said it was the bridge to Bailey's Island. I suppose it depends on which direction you're headed!

It is the granite cribstone bridge connecting Orr's Island to Bailey's Island in Harpswell, ME. Both Orr's Island and Bailey's Island are in the town of Harpswell, as I understand it. Because Bailey's is the outer of the two islands, the maps refer to it as the Bailey's Island bridge. 

What's unusual is the use of granite blocks to build up the approaches to the span. This construction techniques is something like stacking railroad ties--alternating the direction from layer to layer, thus resulting in the "see-through" look. 

The real attraction for us on two trips to Maine is Cook's Lobster House and the associated lobster pound. Cook's is about 600 ft to the southwest. You can pick up a mooring from the Orr's Bailey YC about 100 ft to the north.

Your turn, Down!


----------



## fallard

Whoops! The YC is about 1000 ft to the north.


----------



## downeast450

We enjoy Cook's, too. Have had friends put pins in the map from far and wide.

You have the name correct Fallard. Ha!

Here is a rock with special significance. Name the rock and its significance. The island in the background should give it away.










Down


----------



## fallard

Sail Rock, off West Quoddy Head, billed as the easternmost bit of land in the continental US?


----------



## downeast450

It is Sail Rock! Notice an Eastern theme? Ha!

Well done fallard. Your turn.

Down


----------



## fallard

Still on the East coast:


----------



## fallard

Hint: It's a ferry terminal.


----------



## edguy3

fallard said:


> Hint: It's a ferry terminal.


Cape May Ferry Terminal?


----------



## fallard

Yes, it's the Cape May-Lewes, DE, ferry terminal just inside the Cape May Canal in Lower Township, NJ. Should you sail by the terminal, be aware that the ferries at the terminal keep their props turning when they are parked. You can see the turbulence on the water surface, but apparently they are churning up the bottom enough to create sand humps in the middle of the channel. We bumped a soft bottom there with our 6' draft--sure caught us by surprise!

You're turn to post, edguy3!


----------



## edguy3

I read about the turbulence before going through the canal, but didn't believe until I experienced it. Plan to pass by in a couple weeks but air draft will mean a trip around the cape.

Attached is a picture taken a block from my office. (I meant to take a current photo while at lunch, but, the weather didn't cooperate.)


----------



## noquiexis

Guess 1: some where in French Polynesia
Guess 2: 12º 43' 51"N x 135º 27' 12"W


----------



## edguy3

noquiexis said:


> Guess 1: some where in French Polynesia
> Guess 2: 12º 43' 51"N x 135º 27' 12"W


no where near that part of the world.


----------



## edguy3

Here is another view:


----------



## Andrew Burton

Is that St Catherine"s in London?


----------



## edguy3

A new winner!


----------



## Andrew Burton

Here's a tough one. (I hope)


----------



## Andrew Burton

Don't be messed up by the file name; Savannah was the name of the boat.


----------



## BGS

Baja ?


----------



## Andrew Burton

Nope, different continent.


----------



## obelisk

Cadiz, Spain


----------



## Andrew Burton

Not Cadiz. Need to keep sailing east


----------



## obelisk

hmmm, could it be Porto Azzuro, Elba Is.?


----------



## Andrew Burton

Still on the wrong continent.


----------



## Andrew Burton

But you've got the right sea.


----------



## guitarguy56

Mare Marina in Athens?


----------



## Faster

Asia or Africa?? Island or mainland?


----------



## Andrew Burton

You need to go south from there.


----------



## Andrew Burton

A hint: we left from this nearby train station to get to the town above the marina. Note the blue doors.


----------



## Andrew Burton

Africa and mainland. Not too far from Malta


----------



## zeilfanaat

With all your hints and the picture of the railroad station, I am going to guess Tunis, Tunesia, about 200 nm west of Malta.


----------



## Andrew Burton

You've now gone a little too far south.


----------



## zeilfanaat

Carthage?


----------



## Andrew Burton

getting closer...


----------



## zeilfanaat

Andrew Burton said:


> getting closer...


Man, your're a tough grader! I am pretty sure this is the marina in your first picture, but Google Earth is no help in pinning down the exact name of the location. La Marsa? Sidi Bou Said?

The photo of the railway station is quite a few stops away from here, though.


----------



## Andrew Burton

That's it! You're up!

Sidi Bou Said is the third stop north of Carthage. That pathway winds a mile or so down cliff from Sidi. The only reason we made the trek was the two college girls who'd adopted us assured us there was a bar at the marina and we were very thirsty after a day at the ruins and wandering the town. They were mistaken and we were very disappointed, especially with the uphill track facing us. 

The beer in Tunisia, when you do find it, is pretty rotten, though the wines are quite good.


----------



## zeilfanaat

Well, that was a tough one. It wasn't until I saw the "Carthage - Hannibal" station sign that I was able to zero in on the area. How were the blue doors a hint?

Let's switch hemispheres for the next location:


----------



## Faster

Too many yachts for South Georgia, me thinks, so we must be somewhere in Patagonia territory...? Ushuaia?


----------



## Andrew Burton

Sidi bou Said is known for the blue doors on almost every building. 
I was going to guess Ushuaia, too.


----------



## Andrew Burton

BTW, Faster, I love the book your quote is from. Have you read Mowat's The serpents Coil?


----------



## zeilfanaat

And here I thought I picked a somewhat challenging location--Ushuaia is correct! It's a neat city with quite a bit of "pioneer town" feeling to it and more than its fair share of seafaring history. The map of sailing wrecks in its maritime museum is a good reminder of the risks in this part of the world.

Faster, you're next!


----------



## Tranquilo

St. Kitts?


----------



## Faster

Warmer climes....


----------



## downeast450

A busy place!

Down


----------



## Faster

downeast450 said:


> A busy place!
> 
> Down


Yes, but WHICH busy place???  Good facilities, good rates, typical for this part of the region.


----------



## Andrew Burton

Rodney Bay, St Lucia?


----------



## Faster

No, but in the general region....

Trop difficile?


----------



## Geoff54

Faster said:


> No, but in the general region....
> 
> Trop difficile?


Hmmmmm - il est français et près de St Lucia. Pourrions-nous être de retour en Martinique?


----------



## Faster

Geoff54 said:


> Hmmmmm - il est français et près de St Lucia. Pourrions-nous être de retour en Martinique?


nous venons peut-être! ... mais où? (TG for google translate!)


----------



## Zanshin

Guadeloupe has the biggest marina in the Caribbean (according to them), and this might be a picture of it; I will be going there for a day or three while my visitors from cold German acclimate, if it is indeed Bas-du-Fort. I'm just a day's sail away right now, anchored in Falmouth Harbour, Antigua.


----------



## Faster

Guadeloupe is not it.. as Geoff coyly pointed out we are in Martinique.. question is where there?? (in English this time )


----------



## Faster

Geoff, take it away...Le. Marin is where we were. In Martinique, as you suggested.


----------



## T37SOLARE

Bump...


----------



## Zanshin

I thought the thread had died a graceful death in it's sleep and let it lie, but if Geoff54 is ready with another picture I'm game. I'm also in Guadeloupe (Iles des Saintes) and about to clear out for Dominica in 20-25 knot winds because the kids want to see whales and visit the rainforest.


----------



## Geoff54

Sorry, I was busy and I didn't think that my smartass comment constituted a guess, so I didn't realize that I was holding things up.

I don't think this has been posted before but shout at me if it has. Either the name of the fort or the town....


----------



## IronSpinnaker

Gettysburg!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

St Augustine, Florida.


Its a pitty to see this thread die! I quite enjoyed it!

Perhaps if the Mods can Mod it so it keeps goiing?



Mark


----------



## Geoff54

Wow, I thought this thread had died.



IronSpinnaker said:


> Gettysburg!


Errr, I never been there but isn't Gettysburg landlocked in the middle of Pennsylvania?



MarkofSeaLife said:


> St Augustine, Florida.


Sorry, no.
This town played a roll in an iconic voyage. The fort is a little older, but not by that much.



MarkofSeaLife said:


> Its a pitty to see this thread die! I quite enjoyed it!
> 
> Perhaps if the Mods can Mod it so it keeps going?


Not sure what the mods can do to help, other than participate which Faster and tdw have done. I have enjoyed this thread as well but it's getting harder to come up with new places and now that it's summer people would rather be outside applying bottom paint and cleaning their bilges.  Maybe having had a bit of a rest, we can revive it.


----------



## IronSpinnaker

Geoff54 said:


> Wow, I thought this thread had died.
> 
> Errr, I never been there but isn't Gettysburg landlocked in the middle of Pennsylvania?
> 
> Sorry, no.


Gettysburg post global warming?

Or Fort Sumter


----------



## Geoff54

IronSpinnaker said:


> Gettysburg post global warming?


I like that but I think you'd still need extreme shoal draft.



IronSpinnaker said:


> Or Fort Sumter


Way too far south.

I just found out that the original fort was much older, was destoyed by the British (sorry about that) and subsequently rebuilt.

Here's another clue - I hope it isn't too obvious


----------



## guitarguy56

Fort Fisher, NC?


----------



## Geoff54

guitarguy56 said:


> Fort Fisher, NC?


No, sorry! Look to the North.
This is an old whaling town.
It had a role in both the American Revolution and the War of 1812.
The boat (and it's owner) are very famous (I used photoshop to obscure the name).
The harbor serves this town and another, larger town.
I'll see if I can dig up some more pictures.


----------



## ebs001

Fort Independence on Castle Island, Mass.


----------



## Geoff54

ebs001 said:


> Fort Independence on Castle Island, Mass.


Well we've made it to the right State but Fort Independence is much bigger, more impressive and better preserved.

Well, this is turning out to be more difficult than I expected.


----------



## ebs001

Fort Phoenix, New Bedford, Mass


----------



## Geoff54

Fort Phoenix is on the Fairhaven side of the harbor but let's not split hairs. 
The Boat is Joshua Slocum's Spray, which he found and rebuilt in Fairhaven. 
All yours, sir.


----------



## ebs001

Anyone who knows this will know the exact location ie the name of the bar, the island and the event. Name at least one of the three.


----------



## Capt.Alex

Nippers, Guana Cay, Abacos.


----------



## ebs001

You got it Cap. Do you know the event?


----------



## T37SOLARE

Barefoot Man concert @ Nippers


----------



## ebs001

Capt.Alex said:


> Nippers, Guana Cay, Abacos.


Go ahead CAP, you're up.


----------



## ebs001

It would appear that the Captain does not want to play anymore. If there is anyone else who wishes to revive this thread go ahead and post a picture. Or if there is a consensus we can let it die.


----------



## djaustralia

Keep this thread alive. Its a great idea. I would gladly upload a pic but im not using my regular PC at the moment. Someone please upload a pic locale to keep this huge and fun thread alive


----------



## MattSplatt

I'll be your Huckleberry...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Prett perfect spot for a marina... and tourist area.
Nowhere like that on the east coast of Australia. Id say its USA but dont know where.

Not Europe.

Is USA right for the region?


----------



## MattSplatt

Lotsa places like that on the east coast of Oz, and this is one of them.


----------



## ebs001

Mooloolaba Yacht Club, Oz


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Lots of geography like that. No so much with the marinas!
Ive not been to Mooloolaba. Must be something about Queenslanders


----------



## Faster

I'd say you nailed it, ebs...


----------



## ebs001

Here's the next offering


----------



## MattSplatt

Sorry, I had to sleep. ;-)
I live just down the road from Mooloolaba. That would be where my sailboat will be kept when I finally get one. They won't give me a mooring for my canoe. :-(


----------



## kunkwriter

bvi, can't remember which.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

That lock looks like the ones leading down (or up) near Montreal, Canada.
From memory they were very narrow, consequently the narrow size ships that use the Great Lakes.

Beauharnois Locks...


----------



## djaustralia

Umm...not much of a view to go on. I think you would have to have been there to hazard a guess.


----------



## PeckerNeck

Ile Fourchue


----------



## ebs001

MarkofSeaLife said:


> That lock looks like the ones leading down (or up) near Montreal, Canada.
> From memory they were very narrow, consequently the narrow size ships that use the Great Lakes.
> 
> Beauharnois Locks...


You're pretty close, Mark, it is a lock on the St. Lawrence Seaway. It's a little further west, though.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Ahhh yesss: Snell Lock You can snell it for miles...

NO! Its Esienhower Lock. I recognise the slime.


----------



## ebs001

Close enough Mark. As I said earlier you were in the right system, the St Lawrence Seaway. The picture is of a lock on the Welland Canal. The lock is 760 Ft long, 80 Ft wide, 25 Ft deep and has a lift of 45 Ft. A 36 foot sail boat looks very small. The Welland canal connects Lake Ontario and Lake Erie by passing Niagara Falls with 8 locks over 26 miles and a total lift of 326Ft. It took us 8 hours to transit the canal. I've heard of others that took up to 12 hours.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Great! Thanks!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Another view of town


----------



## Faster

A fairly major pier, and volcanic topography... Caribbean island??


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I'm not giving the continent/geographical hints. But yes its the towns main pier and is currently in use.



Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Here is a close up of the pier.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

another hint in an hour.

It will be a close-up. Anything you want it of? The background, mid ground or foreground?


----------



## ebs001

MarkofSeaLife said:


> another hint in an hour.
> 
> It will be a close-up. Anything you want it of? The background, mid ground or foreground?


Mark in an earlier post you promised nudity, so I'm going with mid ground


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Mid-riff shot 










Pretty town

Another photo in an hour... what do you want next? Top or bottom?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Town dock


----------



## MarkofSeaLife




----------



## MattSplatt

What on earth happened there?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

MattSplatt said:


> What on earth happened there?


Thats probably what solves the contest 

My battery is low and I need to go to bed so if you think you know give it a shot.


----------



## Faster

Monserrat....


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Faster said:


> Monserrat....


Yes! Well done! 
You had the idea in your first post you had the idea  and its in your signature:


> from "The Cruel Sea" by Nicholas Monsarrat


The reason why there are no photos of this area, nor cruiser visits is there has been a 2NM exclusion zone around Plymouth, Montserrat since the volcano erupted. 
Now this has been changed, while its quiet, and during daylight hours boats can transit through, but not stop, the zone.

We were told by the head Volcanologist that we could go to 100 meters from the pier. So we did!

It was a pretty rainy day but I could feel the ash in my eyes and it was a bit weird when we were directly downwind.

In one of the hints I said the pier was in use. This is so! Sand mining of the ash is underway at the edge of town and the trucks run it down to the wharf and load ships there. I guess the money for the government is so important.

So next time in the area check if you are allowed to and head close into Plymouth, maybe on a clearer day, and have a good look.

OK, Faster, your go 

Mark


----------



## Faster

Sorry guys... completely forgot that I'd 'won'.....

I really am running out of pics, this may be a repeat but here goes:


----------



## Capt Len

Antigua


----------



## Faster

Capt Len said:


> Antigua


Aye, but where??


----------



## Geoff54

Rex Halcyon Cove - The Wari Pier Restaurant.


----------



## Faster

Geoff54 said:


> Rex Halcyon Cove - The Wari Pier Restaurant.


... In Dickenson Bay, that's it. There's also a Sandals resort on the same beach. We had an extra few hours between flights and took a (rather frightening) cab ride here to kill time. Beautiful spot.


----------



## Zanshin

Darn - I've stayed at that hotel and sat on the beach from exactly where that picture was taken.... but I was too late to get the first correct response.


----------



## Geoff54

It's getting to be a struggle to find a picture that is neither completely obvious nor completely obscure.

This is a very well known destination but hopefully the less than usual angle will keep it from being too easy.


----------



## downeast450

English Harbor?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I'm sure I sailed past there in the last few months...
but the beach must be enclose by land...
There was a resort in Antigua in 5 island Harbour that I think I saw with binoculars.

That style hut thingy is pretty common nowadays in resorts.


----------



## Geoff54

Sorry guys, not Antigua.

This is from the same position looking the other way. The main and more recognizable part of the resort is behind the fancy boats - they look posh enough that I should probably call them "Yachts".


----------



## waterwks4me

I believe that is "The Bitter End" in the British Virgin Islands.


----------



## Geoff54

Yes, indeed! All yours!


----------



## LaurenceU

it's a shame there has been no action on this thread since June. I hope no one minds if I give it a kickstart by posting a pic.










the rules set by Zanshin are:
"attempt to identify the location of the last posted picture in the thread. Once the picture poster confirms the first correct responder that person then gets to add a (sailing-related) picture to the thread and the game continues."


----------



## Capt Len

That's all Greek to me.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Corinth Channel. It was an expensive day for you! LOL


----------



## LaurenceU

Corinth Canal it is.  Yes the transit cost around 170Euro, it's apparently the most expensive canal worldwide.
Over to you Mark.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Thanks


----------



## LaurenceU

Not somewhere I've been to. Looks a little like the Islands in the Gulf of Phuket???


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

LaurenceU said:


> Not somewhere I've been to. Looks a little like the Islands in the Gulf of Phuket???


Nope, sorry. Thanks for trying.

Mark


----------



## tdw

There was something of a kerfuffle a while back as to whether or not the poster had to have been to the place. Decision was yes, you had to be posting from first hand experience. Me, I simply ran out of places I'd been to.

If the rules are relaxed to include any maritime location I personally am happy with that but lets get some feedback.

Andrew B


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> some feedback.
> 
> Andrew B


Well the thread died in the ass. So its a good time to relax the rules.
Anyway, anyone can work out my photos just by looking at my website so i would like to be able to post something I have not been to.

Mark


----------



## tdw

OK then .... unless we encounter a raft of objections lets just say that any place is fair game as long as it is maritime.


----------



## tdw

Mark ... your last pic. Doesn't look tropical to me. I'm thinking NZ ? North Island if it is.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> Mark ... your last pic. Doesn't look tropical to me. I'm thinking NZ ? North Island if it is.


No Its not NZ, North Island. 
Not Phuket, Phang Nga Bay.



Mark


----------



## rikhall

Picture deleted - sorry, I had not won the right to post yet - I'll keep trying

Rik


----------



## LaurenceU

Rik, can be any Maritime pic. Preferably with some features that give some clue of where it is so readers can apply a little detective work. But you do need to correctly identify the previous pic before posting yours. (I posted one because no action on this thread for several months). MarkofSeaLife's pic still to be correctly identified.


----------



## obelisk

Panama somewhere, maybe rio chagres?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

obelisk said:


> Panama somewhere, maybe rio chagres?


No, not the Chargres or any area in Panama.

So the list of nots:

Not Panama
No Its not NZ, North Island. 
Not Phuket, Phang Nga Bay, Thailand.

Glad I've been able to find one a little more difficult


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Same anchorage but looking the other way. If only I had known there was a girl standing behind me!










The original photo


----------



## tdw

Foliage look like it could be Oz but I don't recognise the place at all. Bare shoulders sans goosebumps suggests warm climate.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> Foliage look like it could be Oz but I don't recognise the place at all. Bare shoulders sans goosebumps suggests warm climate.


I would take warm climate. I.e. Warmer than Tasmania etc, warmer than PNW.


So no's:
Not Panama
No Its not NZ, North Island. 
Not Phuket, Phang Nga Bay, Thailand.
Not really cold climate.



Next hint in 12 hours is a chart of location.


----------



## tdw

aha ... but you didn't disqualify Oz as such.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> aha ... but you didn't disqualify Oz as such.


Absolutly not!

But it is definitly north of, or south of 40 degrees.


----------



## tdw

Unfortunately the Google Earth plug in does not work on Linux which is something of a bugger. 

So ... Australia, I'd reckon East Coast and not from what I know, NSW. Ergo Qld. Not on the reef by the looks of the foliage but presumably Whitsundayish. Somewhere near Hinchinbrook ?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> Unfortunately the Google Earth plug in does not work on Linux which is something of a bugger.
> 
> So ... Australia, I'd reckon East Coast and not from what I know, NSW. Ergo Qld. Not on the reef by the looks of the foliage but presumably Whitsundayish. Somewhere near Hinchinbrook ?


Nup for Whitsundays, Hinchinbrook 

So no's:
Not Panama
No Its not NZ, North Island. 
Not Phuket, Phang Nga Bay, Thailand.
Not really cold climate.
Not Australia Whitsundays or Hinchinbrook area (Queensland)


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Nup for Whitsundays, Hinchinbrook
> So no's:
> Not Panama
> No Its not NZ, North Island.
> Not Phuket, Phang Nga Bay, Thailand.
> Not really cold climate.
> Not Australia Whitsundays or Hinchinbrook area (Queensland)


Crikey !! So yes Australia, yes East Coast,


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> Crikey !! So yes Australia, yes East Coast,


No cadging for hints, please. I said its north of 40 degrees south.Thats a lot of the world 

And south of 40 degrees North.


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> No cadging for hints, please. I said its north of 40 degrees south.Thats a lot of the world
> 
> And south of 40 degrees North.


You're a hard man Mark. 

I'm getting crossed signals though. You said not "Australia Whitsundays Hinchinbrook (Qld) " Just to clarify ... does that mean Not Australia at all ? or just not Qld ?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> You're a hard man Mark.
> 
> I'm getting crossed signals though. You said not "Australia Whitsundays Hinchinbrook (Qld) " Just to clarify ... does that mean Not Australia at all ? or just not Qld ?


LOL

Yes, I mean its not in Hinchinbrook or the Whitsuundays but could still be in Australia. (I would pay particular attention to Alice Springs particulalry the Todd River. But thats not a hint either )

Also

So no's:
Not Panama
No Its not NZ, North Island. But could be south Island or any other part of NZ except the North Island
Not Phuket, Phang Nga Bay, Thailand. But could be any other part of Thailand
Not really cold climate.
Not Australia Whitsundays or Hinchinbrook area (Queensland) but could be any other part of Australia
North of 40 degrees south; and south of 40 degrees North.

Next hint is a chart of the area and will be posted _exactly_ at 1pm Grenada time. 1700 UTC. 0300/31 Aug Australian Eastern Standard Time. The time in Botswanna 1900.........


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Oh, stuff it, I couldnt wait 









The orange blob is da bubba









Depths in meters.

















no's:
Not Panama
No Its not New Zealand. 
Not Phuket, Phang Nga Bay, Thailand. But could be any other part of Thailand
Not Whitsundays or Hinchinbrook area (Queensland) in Australia but could be any other part of Australia
Not a cold climate.

It is: North of 40 degrees south; and south of 40 degrees North.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

OK next clue










Bigger chart in a few hours, but this clue is a good one if you look carefully.


----------



## tdw

Langkawi.

Without Google EArth to help me made it pretty effing difficult but at last I reckon I've nailed it.

6deg11'15N 99deg47'16E (approx)


----------



## donjuanluis

Ile Fourchue


----------



## tdw

donjuanluis said:


> Ile Fourchue


One of us is very wrong indeed.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> Langkawi.


Yes, Andrew, quite correct! Your go!

Well done. Langkawi is a group of islands on the west coast of Malaysia near the Thai boarder and not far from Phuket... Thus the limestone cast islands.

Some lovely anchorages but none better than this cut between the islanda where the brown monkeys patrol the shores every few days and those black monkeys with the white lips sometimes climb down the cliffs to the jungle below. If there was a beach or shore access it would have benn even better.

Mark


----------



## Zanshin

donjuanluis said:


> Ile Fourchue


Either we've come full-circle or you looked at the first picture in this 98 page thread, which was Ile Fourchue indeed!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Zanshin said:


> Either we've come full-circle or you looked at the first picture in this 98 page thread, which was Ile Fourchue indeed!


Or the first page of my website 

I would love to be in Fourchue right now. I could pluck the pick and go to a French supermarket and fang down!

Mark


----------



## donjuanluis

Zanshin said:


> Either we've come full-circle or you looked at the first picture in this 98 page thread, which was Ile Fourchue indeed!


Yes, because I was looking at the top of the thread. But now I think I understood the game..., and I will try to keep on it.... regards.


----------



## tdw

Sorry peoples but I'm not on my usual puter this morning. This could be very easy but lets see how we go.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> Sorry peoples but I'm not on my usual puter this morning. This could be very easy but lets see how we go.


Well, it is an interesting one because when Capt Arthur Phillip turned up to Australia to claim it after Capt Cook found it, Phillip found the French had found it too! In this spot the Froggies, under Admiral La Perouse, were perched so Phillip went to the other side of Botany Bay and stuck the flag there. Why the French just didnt tell him to bugger off is not so hard to understand as Phillip had 6 ships full of convicts and military. Basically the convict boats would have stunk the bay out.

In any event, Capt Phillip didnt like Botany Bay and headed a few miles north to Port Jackson which was named by Cook but Cookie never looked inside whats now called Sydney Harbour. Capt Phillip rolled into Sydney Harbour and pitched tent about 2 kms from where my house is.
He then built the Opera House and asked La Perouse to be the first singer.

Anyway, the photo is of the point called La Perouse... however the fort shown is not called La Perouse fort... its called something else. Lots of local girls have lost their virginity there.

Mark


----------



## tdw

Oh well I guess I should have asked for the name of the fort ?

La Perouse, looking south towards Bare Island Fort. 

Too easy.

All yours Mark.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> Bare Island .


Thats why the girls lose their virginity there!

OK Here's my next one


----------



## fallard

Looking north along the Hudson River Greenway to the GW bridge (New York City)?


----------



## downeast450

fallard said:


> Looking north along the Hudson River Greenway to the GW bridge (New York City)?


Looks like it to me, too. We came down that way last Sunday.

down


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

fallard said:


> Looking north along the Hudson River Greenway to the GW bridge (New York City)?


Yes, Fallard, well done! 79th Street Boat Basin, New York City.
Was a morning after a bit of rain and the timber had floated down.

Your go


----------



## donjuanluis

Nice way to know places.


----------



## fallard

This may be too easy, but we don't want do discourage folks, either:


----------



## jlaskowsky73

Its a lighthouse!!!!! I win!!!


----------



## fallard

You'll win if you're first to identify where it is.


----------



## jlaskowsky73

...in a beautiful location???


----------



## fallard

Some people think so.


----------



## tdw

fallard said:


> This may be too easy, but we don't want do discourage folks, either:


Point Wilson Light, Port Townsend, WA ?


----------



## fallard

Too far west.


----------



## downeast450

Fresh water?


----------



## LaurenceU

Is it Watch Hill Lighthouse, Rhode Island?


----------



## fallard

Good job, Laurence, now it's your turn. I had deliberately avoided more context so identification wouldn't be too easy. Here is a more identifiable view, with a hint of the high rent district that is Watch Hill. You can also get a hint of the tidal currents in this area.


----------



## LaurenceU

hi Fallard, I guessed we were looking at a lighthouse in your cruising area of New England. Google images revealed hundreds of great looking lighthouses in the NE coastal states and it was obvious by the similarity in designs my guess was close to the mark. 30 mins on Google and I eventually identified your pic as Watch Hill 

I'll try to continue with the lighthouse theme with my next pic.


----------



## fallard

Good detective work, Laurence. Watch Hill is less than 6 nm from my dock.


----------



## LaurenceU

Try this one


----------



## donjuanluis

google says Wadjemup Lighthouse on Rottnest Island, Off Fremantle, Western Australia


----------



## LaurenceU

Well done DonJuanLuis that didn't take you long. Over to you.

The original 20-metre Wadjemup Lighthouse was completed in 1849 and was Western Australia's first stone lighthouse. It was built to provide a safer sailing passage for ships to Fremantle Port and the Swan River Colony.
Wadjemup Lighthouse on Rottnest Island

I am guessing that the Watch Hill lighthouse (posted by Fallard) was in sight of the Americas Cup course off Newport, RI where the Americas cup was successfully defended for about 130 years. Wadjemup Lighthouse would have been in clear sight by the yachts racing for the Cup during its defence in 1983.


----------



## donjuanluis

HTML:


I don't know the rules of the game, so forgive me if I make a mistake...
Here goes my picture, from July 2013, on my last vacation...
[ATTACH]15510._xfImport[/ATTACH]


----------



## donjuanluis

donjuanluis said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> I don't know the rules of the game, so forgive me if I make a mistake...
> Here goes my picture, from July 2013, on my last vacation...
> [ATTACH]15510[/ATTACH]


have to say is in north east coast of US, a pond in an Island...


----------



## tdw

Bit of a stab in the dark cos I've never vbeen there but how about Martha's Vineyard ? Some resemblance to pics of Vineyard Haven.


----------



## donjuanluis

Yes, Laggon pond, Vineyard heaven, Martha's Vineyard
BTW if you want a mooring in the pond will have to get in the waiting list, ant the wait could be more than a couple of years!
I really liked this place.

regards...


----------



## fatcatsailor

Hawaii


----------



## tdw




----------



## aprilsails

Oh no this is fast but my husband recognized it - The Nut in Stanley, Tasmania?

Stanley, Tasmania - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tdw

aprilsails said:


> Oh no this is fast but my husband recognized it - The Nut in Stanley, Tasmania?
> 
> Stanley, Tasmania - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Oh bugger ..... thought this one might be a wee bit more difficult.

You are of course correct. (please kick your husband on my behalf)


----------



## aprilsails

My apologies. He spent a year at school in Australia and did a fair amount of touring. He also likes to peek over my shoulder.

I have the following location to offer with two somewhat useless photos. More photos may be added. Most of them are useless. The big hint is that these photos were taken in September of last year.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Alaska, Port Clarence.

Not that I know Alaska and I have never heard of Port Clarence... but hey, how wrong could I be.

September is beacaus the sea ice has mostly melted. Those lumps in the top photo arn't ice but after the anual Gay Mans Shave-A-Thon they leave a bit of shaving cream.

The cloud on the horizon in the top photo is Russia. Because every one knows that commos live in near darkness.


----------



## aprilsails

Close but not quite. You're on the correct continent but not the right country.

More hints: This is not a cruising destination. They receive a couple of annual sea lifts. Fishing here is amazing. So is this local vehicle:


----------



## ebs001

Tuktoyaktuk, Canada


----------



## aprilsails

Getting closer, but you are a little too far Northwest. The community is located actually on the Arctic Circle (Northern latitude).


----------



## ebs001

Iqaluit, Nunavut


----------



## aprilsails

Nunavut is the correct territory.

The community is known for creating Arctic Circle Inukshuk's such as this:


----------



## tdw

Never having been that far north the Arctic is something of an unknown quantity but how about Repulse Bay ?


----------



## aprilsails

Nice work and back to you tdw. The Canadian Arctic is some of my favourite stomping grounds for work, although I don't think they've seen many sailboats.


----------



## tdw

Now that was a surprise. Stab in the dark but sitting right on the Arctic circle RB seemed worth a shot.

Have a go at this then. Second pic may well have been taken same time as your Repulse Bay shot.


----------



## tdw

Gee whiz .... here was me thinking that after a couple of sitters I'd htfu and give you a bit of a challenge but i sem to have left you all speechless. Postless ? Don't have a leg to stand on ? 

Alright then .... i'll follow Mark's lead and give you you a clue or ten.

a. It is north or south of 0° .

b. by quite some distance.

c. do the penguins live in fear of polar bears ? 

d. pic taken same time as Repulse Bay shot ....


----------



## LaurenceU

is this little chick a Brown Skua??? if so that would probably mean pics taken in Anarctica. Guess - McMurdo Sound?


----------



## Capt Len

Is that you, Stanly? Sweet Georgia brown.


----------



## obelisk

Grytviken, South Georgia?


----------



## tdw

LauranceU is at least in the right hemisphere. 

The bird is an Albatross chick ..... whose parents patrol the Southern Ocean.

Think September .... 

Very few sailing boats visit this place but its not quite Antarctic.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Macquarrie island is very steep to. And would have albatross nesting... But the base station seems very large. But I will stick with Macquarrie island, Australian Antartic territory


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Macquarrie island is very steep to. And would have albatross nesting... But the base station seems very large. But I will stick with Macquarrie island, Australian Antartic territory


Lachlan salutes you .... Macquarie Island it is.

While MI is officially part of AAT its not actually below the Antarctic Circle.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Here's one.

Yes, its not 'normal'.


----------



## Faster

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Here's one.
> 
> Yes, its not 'normal'.


Anchored as close as you dared at Spanish Cove, Barbuda ..... you're wearing tan shorts...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I thought Barbuda would have the clearest water in the world but no. It was very clear, but not as clear as this....


Hint: Less than 1,000 miles from Barbuda


Yes, tan shorts is correct. actually tan nearly all over!


----------



## Faster

Within 1000 NM?? Not bad for a WAG.

Saba has the clearest water we've ever seen, but no shallow water like that, and no sand.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Saba is a nice try. Would be nicer if it was correct 

Hints: 
Known for _very_ clear water
Less than 1,000 miles from Barbuda
Not Saba


----------



## ebs001

Exumas, Bahamas


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Yes, correct. Exhumas, Bahamas.
Hopefully you didnt need to look at my website to see the photos.

Your go 

The water that day was very clear and no wind. I jumped into the dink to go somewhere and the clarity of the water made the water 'disappear' it was like riding a magic carpet 10 feet above the ground as all I could see was the sand. Quite un-nerving for the first few minutes and then quite exhilarating.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Hey, EBS, get your photo up. A quick game is a good game!


Mark


----------



## ebs001

Sorry I was away from my computer all day. Here's the next offering



Picture was taken mid afternoon looking in a northerly direction.


----------



## tdw

Might need a bit of helpful hinting with this one. Other than presumaby somewhere in the Bahamas, Florida Keys or Florida Gulf Coast I have no idea. Then again I could be completely wring and its over Baja way.


----------



## ebs001

Same beach looking southward:



One of the locals in tdw's list above is the general area.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Nice white sandy beaches.
I saw that sort of scene all the way down the Atlantic coast of the USA.

But I don't know them well enough to pinpoint it at all.

I will have a stab and say that's just south of ft Lauderdale .


----------



## ebs001

Mark, when the waters on the left looking North it has to be have to be a West coast.

You have the right state and the approximate right latitude.


----------



## jlaskowsky73

Fort Myers Beach Florida?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

LOL I didnt read your clues.

Gulf of Mexico side of Florida. I dont know that area at all.


----------



## ebs001

jlaskowsky73 said:


> Fort Myers Beach Florida?


You got it. Your turn.


----------



## jlaskowsky73

...Lucky guess!!!

Ok I will keep it in the gulf. One of my favorite places.

I need 10 posts... So


----------



## jlaskowsky73

Did I mention this place is in the Gulf of Mexico/


----------



## jlaskowsky73

Off the coast of central Florida


----------



## jlaskowsky73

Ok I hope this works now...


----------



## LaurenceU

i believe it is the Crooked River light near Carrabelle, Florida, USA.


----------



## jlaskowsky73

No. Sorry. It is south of crystal river and north of honeymoon island.


----------



## Seaduction

Anclote Key Island Lighthouse?


----------



## jlaskowsky73

Yes you are correct! I love that place! Your turn. Anclote light house on Anclote Key. Congrats!


----------



## Seaduction

Happy to be able to post here.








Clue: That's an alligator


----------



## donjuanluis

Seaduction has it!!! or Daves's Yak Tales are wrong..


----------



## jlaskowsky73

Is that the hillsborough bypass canal off of US301? In Temple Terrace FL?


----------



## Seaduction

jlaskowsky73 said:


> Is that the hillsborough bypass canal off of US301? In Temple Terrace FL?


No, but the State is correct.


----------



## Seaduction

Clue: Its 26° 46' north latitude.


----------



## Seaduction

This picture is in the same neck of the woods:


----------



## tdw

Martin's Marina is near Coot Bay so are we somewhere on the Okeechobee Waterway ?


----------



## Seaduction

tdw said:


> Martin's Marina is near Coot Bay so are we somewhere on the Okeechobee Waterway ?


Yes. The unique bank is located in only one section. Any guesses as to where?


----------



## tdw

Seaduction said:


> Yes. The unique bank is located in only one section. Any guesses as to where?


I don't have any concrete evidence.


----------



## Seaduction

Close enough, you win. Its in the Okeechobee Waterway just alongside the town of Clewiston. Chock full of gators.


----------



## Seaduction

Same section of canal with gator.








Motorsailing with jib across Lake Okeechobee.


----------



## tdw




----------



## Faster

Looks un-Australian.... Western Europe??


----------



## tdw

Oh yes, very un Australian indeed. Your WE guess is narrowing it down..


----------



## Zanshin

tdw's picture is an awesome one! It contains a number of clues (which I can see but not identify) that makes sleuthing possible even for those without any idea of the location; this is the type of picture that makes the thread interesting to follow.

- What looks like inland locks, but the LS AA 3 rescue ship looks a bit overdone for inland waters.
- Deep locks, so a very tidal area
- grass growing on the ground leads one to think that this is a permanent display and no longer used, as do the wooden stairs.
- Background looks like the hills of central Germany
- Streets signs are european standard, but look French or German
- Looks like a very big sailing vessel in the background, with a deep keel so this is probably not central Germany.

So many clues but I have no idea where this could be... Perfect picture for this thread.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

They drive on the wrong side of the road by the looks of the red van.

I'd think its Splatsharven, Lichtenstein. It's their only deep sea port. That's why there's no water. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Faster

I think it's a boatyard museum of some sort...the two boats in the foreground are clearly on permanent display, but can't match it to the significant Maritime Museum at Lisbon... But I think we're in that neck of the woods..

Nice to see you pop in, Zanshin!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Faster said:


> I think it's a boatyard museum of some sort...the


Ahhhm yes, a zoom into the walkway shows the information signs for each boat... Now all we have to do is find a country with a flag with a red cross on a white background.... Hmmmm did I see some of then in the TV news about Syria??


----------



## Zanshin

Faster - I've been following the thread since it was resurrected, but had nothing to add. I still have nothing to add, but posted anyway.

I believe it is western europe. Must be oceanic and tidal due to boat types and draft and depth of channel. I believe I saw that type of electrical overhead pylons/towers a lot in France so I'll narrow it down to that country (plus that van looks a bit like a Citroen).

I would enjoy a hint...


----------



## tdw

Wow ..... where is the red flag with white background ? I don't see any flags at all.

Fast was warmish with Western Europe and while he has overshot the mark Lisbon is even warmer. It is not Portugal however.

Van could well be a Citroen .... or a Peugeot, maybe even a Seat.

Yes it is a major port. Largest city in its region but not the capital. Maritime industries including the port were moved from here, closer to the sea.

..... aha ..... oh you mean THAT flag. duh. Missed it due to lack of flutter. I'll try and find out what it is but to be honest I have no idea at the moment. I can assure you it is not the national flag. Nor is it the regions.

No further info re flag .... my presumption is Red Cross.


----------



## killarney_sailor

Don't have a real clue but from the wealth of hints could it be Barcelona?


----------



## donjuanluis

What about Coruña, Spain


----------



## Seaduction

Isn't the red cross van from Flanders, Belgium?


----------



## tdw

When I saw DJL's name pop up I thought he'd nail it but no. 

Nor you Killarney.

Both Barna and A Coruña interesting choices. Barna is the capital of Catalunya so that rules her out. "Maritime industries including the port were moved from here, closer to the sea." rules Coruna out. 


but yes we are in Spain .... the sailboat btw is an Open 60.


----------



## donjuanluis

Found it, Bilbao


----------



## donjuanluis

the boats are still in same position


----------



## tdw

donjuanluis said:


> Found it, Bilbao


We have a winner.

You nailed it. One of my favourite cities on Iberian peninsular. Once a filthy mess now a vibrant very liveable place. To boot, the Basques themselves are a fine bunch of people.


----------



## LaurenceU

Zanshin said:


> tdw's picture is an awesome one! It contains a number of clues (which I can see but not identify) that makes sleuthing possible even for those without any idea of the location; this is the type of picture that makes the thread interesting to follow.
> 
> - What looks like inland locks, but the LS AA 3 rescue ship looks a bit overdone for inland waters.
> - Deep locks, so a very tidal area
> - grass growing on the ground leads one to think that this is a permanent display and no longer used, as do the wooden stairs.
> - Background looks like the hills of central Germany
> - Streets signs are european standard, but look French or German
> - Looks like a very big sailing vessel in the background, with a deep keel so this is probably not central Germany.
> 
> So many clues but I have no idea where this could be... Perfect picture for this thread.


I agree great pic. Despite the clues and I couldn't get it even though I have been to Bilbao albeit 2 decades ago. Well done DJL 

Here is a link which gives some info on the boats in the dry dock.
Exposición permanente exterior - MUSEO MARITIMO RIA DE BILBAO


----------



## Seaduction

A photo of the Open 60.


----------



## donjuanluis

It is very nice to learn something every day. Thank you people. 
Here goes mine. It is an old draw bridge, turning one. Have to give some clues because think is difficult one: is in South America. You have other hints from myself also. have fun.


----------



## Faster

DJL's photo a little easier to see (I hope)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

We didn't need the hint that its in South America. It couldnt be the USA or Australia because theres no signs: Use Hand Rails, or Climbing Rails is Dangerous! Don't JUMP! In Australia: No Camping! No Lighting Fires! NO BBQs! DO NOT ENJOY YOURSELF!

And the boat has no state or federal registration...


----------



## LaurenceU

View is of the road bridges across the Rio Santa Lucia near Santiago Vazquez, Paraguay.


----------



## killarney_sailor

LaurenceU said:


> View is of the road bridges across the Rio Santa Lucia near Santiago Vazquez, Paraguay.


Damn, I was just going to say that.


----------



## LakeMi

Let see if you can get this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## donjuanluis

LaurenceU said:


> View is of the road bridges across the Rio Santa Lucia near Santiago Vazquez, Paraguay.


You are correct. But is not Paraguay, is Uruguay, actually the name of the country is "Republica Oriental del Uruguay" (Eastern Republic of Uruguay), wich is a beautiful river we try to share with our neigbhors Argentina.

Your turn!


----------



## donjuanluis

MarkofSeaLife said:


> We didn't need the hint that its in South America. It couldnt be the USA or Australia because theres no signs: Use Hand Rails, or Climbing Rails is Dangerous! Don't JUMP! In Australia: No Camping! No Lighting Fires! NO BBQs! DO NOT ENJOY YOURSELF!
> 
> And the boat has no state or federal registration...


Yes we do BBQ in the forest, and do not have signs limiting us, because we can not afford it, and neither enjoy ourselves, A small advice, if you ever need to refuel down here, don't stop in Uruguay, you will get regular Diesel for $ 8.36 a gallon. We do have registration for boats, only national registration, but we welcome foreing boats for the time they want to stay, but have to pay taxes after 9 months of being around, a short trip to Buenos Aires solves that issue. 
Also, we must render exams to get boats drivers license, and renew it after 10 years.

regards. djl


----------



## donjuanluis

LakeMi said:


> Let see if you can get this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Looks like Fransisco Morazan shipwreck South Manitou Island FYI internet source.


----------



## tdw

LakeMi .... no no no. You have to be the first one to identify the previous location before you can offer up your own candidate.

So we are waiting on DonJuanLuis to confirm LaurenceU is correct .... which he certainly seems to be.


----------



## LakeMi

Got it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tdw

Question to all ..... in an attempt to speed up the process if poster of current pic is absent would you accept a moderators judgement ?

DJL has confirmed ... LaurenceU is up.


----------



## LaurenceU

donjuanluis said:


> Is not Paraguay, is Uruguay, actually the name of the country is "Republica Oriental del Uruguay" (Eastern Republic of Uruguay), wich is a beautiful river we try to share with our neigbhors Argentina.


sorry DJL of course it's *Uruguay*  I've not had the pleasure of visiting any country in Sth America. Some day I hope to.


----------



## Seaduction

tdw said:


> Question to all ..... in an attempt to speed up the process if poster of current pic is absent would you accept a moderators judgement ?
> 
> DJL has confirmed ... LaurenceU is up.


I suspect Laurence U may still be asleep at 7:04 am.


----------



## LaurenceU

tdw said:


> Question to all ..... in an attempt to speed up the process if poster of current pic is absent would you accept a moderators judgement ?
> 
> DJL has confirmed ... LaurenceU is up.


Ok thanks. will get a pic loaded in 30 mins or so.


----------



## tdw

Seaduction said:


> I suspect Laurence U may still be asleep at 7:04 am.


Quite possibly and we are spread over so many time zones. It is fairly common for e.g me to post a pic and when it is identified I'm fast alseep. My thought is that if again e.g. Faster confirms an answer is correct then everyone should be free to carry on.


----------



## LaurenceU

where was this taken? The name of the Island or Marina will nail it. Perhaps you were part of the party?


----------



## tdw

No idea. 

I'm presuming we are in WA ?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> No idea.
> 
> I'm presuming we are in WA ?


LOL Fishing for a clue.

Might have to have a look at the boats.... I.m looking at a Bene bum with an obvious country clue.

Mark


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> LOL Fishing for a clue.
> 
> Might have to have a look at the boats.... I.m looking at a Bene bum with an obvious country clue.
> 
> Mark


Fishing ? For sure.

I realise the Bene has Stars and Stripes but I don't really think it is in the US. Not enough (US) flags and there are a few other nationalities.

Vegetation does not look East Coast Oz and as Laurence is in WA .... Conclusion Jumpers R Us.


----------



## LaurenceU

tdw said:


> No idea.
> 
> I'm presuming we are in WA ?


No not WA. We only have a handful of Marinas in WA (despite a coastline length of 20,871km) and I have never seen so many yachts displaying such a range of international flags here. Pic is in Europe. in amongst the country flags and ensigns there are several regatta flags which could narrow the search to about a dozen Marinas. not too clear in the uploaded pic though.

another view


----------



## donjuanluis

can it be an ARC base? doesn't look like one...but, no ARC in US land, right?


----------



## LaurenceU

donjuanluis said:


> can it be an ARC base? doesn't look like one...but, no ARC in US land, right?


No it's not part of the ARC. Forget USA and look in Europe


----------



## donjuanluis

Porto Colom (Mallorca)?


----------



## LaurenceU

*Re: Contest/Game - Identify this pi*

not Mallorca (or any part of Spain). The Marina is on an Island though (much smaller than Mallorca), and you could sail there from Porto Colum without passing through the Strait of Gibraltar.


----------



## tdw

Malta ? (though I cannot nail exact location)


----------



## LaurenceU

keep sailing up through the Ionian Sea and into the Adriatic....


----------



## donjuanluis

thoundsands of islands...


----------



## tdw

Damn and blast ... I've found a pic that matches but the bloody thing is without a title. 

Definitely one of the Croatian Islands. 

I think.


----------



## donjuanluis

Lumbarda? Korkula?


----------



## LaurenceU

tdw said:


> Damn and blast ... I've found a pic that matches but the bloody thing is without a title.
> 
> Definitely one of the Croatian Islands.
> 
> I think.


Your on to it  as DJL said "thousands of islands"

But there can't be more than 50 or so Marinas


----------



## LaurenceU

Clues here maybe?


----------



## tdw

Amazingly enough I still cannot come up with photographic evidence. I first thought it was Vis but given the party it would hvae to be Hvar.


----------



## tdw

Palmizana Marina, Hvar Croatia.


----------



## tdw

Not quite accurate ..... Hvar is the "big" island nearby. Palmizana is actually on Sveti Klement or San Clemente. Couple of nms to the west.


----------



## LaurenceU

tdw said:


> Not quite accurate ..... Hvar is the "big" island nearby. Palmizana is actually on Sveti Klement or San Clemente. Couple of nms to the west.


Palmizana it is, on San Clemente. Hvar town is about twenty minutes away by water-taxi. I stayed overnight here at the insistence of my 24 yr old. Bracing myself for a noisy night I was pleasantly surprised to find all the party people gone by 9pm. They had all gone to Hvar and other Islands in the area 










Over to you TDW


----------



## tdw

Back in 1788 a man and his associates went missing after leaving a bay on the east coast of NSW. Shortly afterwards the First Fleet upped anchor in Botany Bay and sailed north to Port Jackson, aka Sydney Harbour.

The search party for the missing men landed here.


----------



## tdw

*Me AWOL*

Folks,
I'm about to disappear for the next 36 hours. May not have any web access. 
If you think you have an answer, post it and ask one of the other mods to adjudicate. I've PM'd them the answer.
Cheers


----------



## donjuanluis

Can be Norfolk?
tdw don't forget to share the fun!! have a great time.


----------



## tdw

donjuanluis said:


> Can be Norfolk?
> tdw don't forget to share the fun!! have a great time.


Shall do DJL ..... not Norfolk .... south west is where you need to go.

Bye.


----------



## donjuanluis

Tazmania then!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Ummmmmmmmmmm this is streaching the mind,,, Gunamatta Bay.


Now Ill go check it up

Well, that didnt work. So I will say the obvious, Kurnel because I recognise the tree.


----------



## LaurenceU

I guess that means no clues 

I believe that the missing men referred to are Jean-François de Galaup, comte de Lapérouse and his men sailing on La Boussole and L'Astrolabe.

On 20 January 1788, the First Fleet arrived in Botany Bay. The British believed they were completely isloated from any other European presence. Just four days later however, Philip Gidley King recorded in his journal:

'...two Strange Ships were seen standing in the Bay ... we judged them to be the two Ships under the orders of Monsieur de la perouse.'

La Perouse's ships sailed out of Botany Bay in March 1788. The British lookout on South Head saw them leave. This was probably the last time the French expedition was seen by Europeans.

In 1791, when La Perouse had not returned to France or made any contact by dispatch, the French government sent out a search party. It was commanded by Rear Admiral Joseph Antoine Bruni d'Entrecasteaux and consisted of two ships, Recherche and Esperance.

I guess we are looking for the location where this search party landed.


----------



## LaurenceU

Despite the extensive search carried out by d'Entrecasteaux, he failed to find any trace of the missing French ships.
I am going for Recherche Bay, Tasmania.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

La Peruse is a nice idea.

I remember reading Tench's book and dont remember anyone going missing till the Rushcutters bay incident. But it was a long time ago... that I read the book 


Mark


----------



## donjuanluis

You people are amazing! You gave the names of the ships, and there is the name of the place Esperance, but don't know if the city is in the exact place where the ship Esperance landed. The picture in contest doesn't look like open ocean coast, but didn't find anything alike.

jl


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

donjuanluis said:


> The picture in contest doesn't look like open ocean coast, but didn't find anything alike.
> 
> jl


It cant be open coast as it would have a lot of wave action. Shoould be easy to work out as it must be somewhere from Port Hacking to Port Jackson. They didnt go far afield in 1788.


----------



## LaurenceU

I am sticking with Recherche Bay, Tasmania. waiting for Andrew or other mod to tell me I'm wrong. 
File:Recherche Bay near Cockle creek.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
DJL is your guess Esperance? Could be?


----------



## donjuanluis

Yes, still difficult to find the exact place, can be an inlet picture
Has to be there where Esperance shipe landed, I can see is a very difficult place to sail without aids...
let's wait and see.


----------



## Faster

LaurenceU said:


> Despite the extensive search carried out by d'Entrecasteaux, he failed to find any trace of the missing French ships.
> I am going for Recherche Bay, Tasmania.


Sorry guys, been away for the weekend.. Andrew's off as well, but he's left us the answer and LaurenceU has nailed it. And so on to you, LU!


----------



## tdw

Just to clarify, Recherche Bay, for Recherche Bay it certainly is, was where d'Entrecasteaux first landed in Australia at the beginning of his search for La Perouse. On their way up the NSW coast they stopped in at Botany Bay when the First Fleet was there before they moved on to Port Jackson.


----------



## LaurenceU

thanks Andrew, I enjoyed that. I didn't grow up in Australia so missed out on early Australian history at school. I learned more about the first fleet arrival in NSW 

I think this one will be easy. No clues for 8 hrs, I am off to bed. zzzzz


----------



## donjuanluis

Kerkira, Corfu, Greece


----------



## Faster

Google confirms, DJL, looks like you're up!


----------



## donjuanluis

Here is my picture, sorry but have been with some issues on internet connection..so I'm playing easy


----------



## ebs001

I'm only getting half a picture. Is that deliberate or is it my computer?


----------



## Faster

ebs001 said:


> I'm only getting half a picture. Is that deliberate or is it my computer?


Me too.... half a VERY BIG picture....


----------



## fallard

Punte del Este?


----------



## donjuanluis

it is kind of big picture, but as I said earlier, some issues on my mobile internet connections made things a mess..., now we are on business, sorry!


----------



## tdw

For those with small screens .... this is smaller version of DJL's pic.


----------



## tdw

I'm going to be begging for some hints here. 

I'd hazard a guess that we are in Uraguay and that is a river not a canal, but that is all I have got.


----------



## donjuanluis

thank you Andrew for improving the picture, still have things to learn about posts. 
The picture is not in Uruguay, where there is only one draw bridge. In the place where the picture was taken there are so many of them...

regards


----------



## ebs001

ICW between Lake Worth and Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## donjuanluis

close, but that is a very "wide" area!!!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I know exacckerry where it is! Ft Lauderdale just north of the basin-y bit.
Looking north from 26 07.8145 N	080 06.5754 W I dont know what the spot is called but I had a run in with an ignorant, arrogent jerk in a speeddboat and uniform that was without doubt the worst copper I have seenin my whole circumnavigation! 
Every other policeman and official in the USA was great excepot for this one jerk.

Yep, I'm still venting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donjuanluis

Mark you are correct, about both, the place, and the water policemen. That picture was taken from Sunrise Blvd draw bridge. And it is true, policemen there like to give shows!! and make wakes!!!


----------



## donjuanluis

Looking closer at Marks coords, he is pointing the ver next bridge before going south, La Olas Blvd., but think is close enough to give him the right turn.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Thanks Donjuan!!!

Can someone cut those pics that send my screen skew-whiff?

My q in a moment


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

OK with the slight variation in rules to places we may not have been.
I have been here in a previous trip (So its not on my website LOL) but these are not my photos.

To make it real easy I have popped in a coupla pics for you 

No hints!

The photos are not splattered all over the country, but in one area no more that 30nms along a coast and not more than 5 miles inland from the coast.


----------



## donjuanluis

It could be good for the rookies to know the rules...and all the pictures I've posted were taken by me, something obvious to notice....
Back to business, are we close to Marocco?


----------



## donjuanluis

Alboran Sea?


----------



## Seaduction

IN the Canary Islands?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Seaduction said:


> IN the Canary Islands?


Noice! Which one?

Mark


----------



## Seaduction

Say Gran Canaria.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Seaduction said:


> Say Gran Canaria.


Oh poop. Not a chance. Look at the third photo and see how the trees are planted. Colour of the sand the camels are on gives it away too 










its so f'ing touristy but you have to do it


----------



## Seaduction

Lanzarote, Las Palmas on the western coast.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Lanzaroti yep, spot on. Interestingly weird place. Great to explore.

Your go!! 





Mark


----------



## Seaduction

Took the photo myself a few years ago.


----------



## Seaduction

To make it easy, a picture from a few miles away.


----------



## donjuanluis

The first picture looks like Miami downtown view from Fisher Island (to west), and the other looks like the view of the Miami Port entrance from the other side (to east)


----------



## Seaduction

donjuanluis said:


> The first picture looks like Miami downtown view from Fisher Island (to west), and the other looks like the view of the Miami Port entrance from the other side (to east)


Sorry, not in the US. Closer to you DJL.


----------



## downeast450

Singapore?

Down


----------



## tdw

Rio maybe ?

No good reason other than close by to DJL and Rio does have an awful lot of ships anchored out and presumably waiting to dock.


----------



## donjuanluis

If Rio where is the Rising Christ (Corcovado) and the Pan de Azucar?
Panama is my choice.


----------



## donjuanluis

I didn't see the clue of "closer", then Salvador de Bahia, and my last stop would be the port of Santos in San Pablo.


----------



## tdw

donjuanluis said:


> If Rio where is the Rising Christ (Corcovado) and the Pan de Azucar?
> Panama is my choice.


Pic was taken in August .... they were on summer vacation. 

Hell man, I don't know. Rio was just a wild guess and I figured Panama was too far away from you.


----------



## donjuanluis

I'm lost, summer here is in January, as for the whole south hemisphere. 
We are located at latitude 34.40.00 south, and August was coldest as ever.
Still looking, I find this game very fun...


----------



## Seaduction

tdw said:


> Rio maybe ?
> 
> No good reason other than close by to DJL and Rio does have an awful lot of ships anchored out and presumably waiting to dock.


The anchored ships are "en route."


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Damn it does look like Panama city too. I've been to the marina at 8° 54.791'N 79° 31.231'W The view is to the north and NNE over the city. Its all wonkey there with directions.

Its mainly sport fishing boats and they dont like sailing boats because they like the fuel sales!


----------



## Seaduction

Another picture of the ships.


----------



## Seaduction

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Damn it does look like Panama city too. I've been to the marina at 8° 54.791'N 79° 31.231'W The view is to the north and NNE over the city. Its all wonkey there with directions.
> 
> Its mainly sport fishing boats and they dont like sailing boats because they like the fuel sales!


Is that your answer, Mark?


----------



## Cricket

Ile Fourchue


----------



## Cricket

Cricket said:


> Ile Fourchue


Sorry I'm new to the forum and guessed the intro pic. Last one is Flamenco Marina on Causway Amador in Panama City Panama


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Seaduction said:


> Is that your answer, Mark?


 8° 54.791'N 79° 31.231'W The view is to the north and NNE over the city.

Yes, its that marina. the yellow umbrella is in Google Earth at that location


----------



## Seaduction

I may need TDW to make the decision as to who's up now. Cricket nailed it with his post, but Mark alluded to the correct marina in his earlier post. Its the marina at the end of the Amador causeway.


----------



## Faster

In the interests of bringing new people into the game, I'm going to say give it to Cricket.. Mark will get another shot, I'm sure. Any objection??


----------



## donjuanluis

Now I've have discovered why I was lost. Seems I have some issues on my way of writing...


----------



## Seaduction

donjuanluis said:


> Now I've have discovered why I was lost. Seems I have some issues on my way of writing...


I meant closer to you meaning Miami was farther from you than Panama. Sorry if I misled.


----------



## donjuanluis

LOL, I knew, that's why before Salvador de Bahia and San Pablo, and after Miami, I guessed was Panama City, but my writing was confuse. So when I found it wasn't Panama based on your postings, started guessing other places. But is great to travel the world, even it's a very virtual way.

thanks google earth.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Faster said:


> In the interests of bringing new people into the game, I'm going to say give it to Cricket.. Mark will get another shot, I'm sure. Any objection??


Wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! I hate not winning!!!!!!!! :clobber

OK Cricket. Make it a good one! 

Mark


----------



## Zanshin

I don't know about the delay in this fast-paced game. I might have to take ownership and wave a wand at Mark (in the interests of full disclosure - with whom I've shared the odd beer or two at various bars and dives in St. Martin) unless Cricket manages to get a picture posted quickly. It would be even better if I had a chance at guessing the location, but the odds of that happening are pretty low based on past experience; which is why I started this thread in the first place! C'mon Cricket, give us a good shot!


----------



## Faster

I'll certainly defer to Zanshin, as the OP... lets set a time deadline, no Cricket by 0000Z then Mark has a go??


----------



## Seaduction




----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Zanshin said:


> with whom I've shared the odd beer


Very odd beer. 

And I'm ready for another if you wouldnt mind attending the Caribbean again!

I shall by my time till 0000Z then I have a cracker. Or I can wait till I next win 

Mark


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! I hate not winning!!!!!!!! :clobber
> OK Cricket. Make it a good one!
> Mark


Australian and Cricket .... not winning is apt.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Its after 0000Z so I will 'ave a go. 

The first photo is the bay and/or town I would like identified please.
The second photo is a HINT only! Its just a hint, not the answer. <--- read this!









*Identify this bay and/or town.*

Below is a hint only!








Great hint, huh???? 
Its just a hint so you still need the bay and town. 

I will add another hint photo when I wake up in the morning... If I wake up


----------



## obelisk

Academy Bay?


----------



## Cricket

Sorry Guys...some of us work! Missed the 00z deadline. 

Last Pic was sitting on the porch at Miconia in Wreck Bay, San Cristobal, Galapagos! Zarpe Zarpe Zarpe


----------



## tdw

Marks gone to beddy byes but with Cricket still around .....

Sorry mate but you are wrong. It was Shipwreck Bay. 

Just kidding. Of course you have it. Well done. I was many miles away. 

Your turn.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Cricket said:


> Sorry Guys...some of us work! Missed the 00z deadline.
> 
> Last Pic was sitting on the porch at Miconia in Wreck Bay, San Cristobal, Galapagos! Zarpe Zarpe Zarpe


Damn yar eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes thats exactly the place. called Puerto Baquerizo Moreno. one of the GREAT UNMISSABLE places on your world cruise!

*Your go Cricket! *

I stole the photos from the internet because my photos are on my website and it gets a bit obvious LOL

Love the tatoo. who would be that dumb??


----------



## Cricket

Ok here we go...Need the name of the island only

First Hint: The tide will rise high enough the beach will disappear. Swim ashore at low tide for a nice fresh water shower right on the beach! Or to fill a few jerry cans. It's drinkable.


----------



## Cricket

So i guess i'm too new to the internets for adding pics or links. Can you see the attached pic from previous post? Or any way around the 10 post minimum to post a shot? If not I guess I pass the torch to someone.

I also put it in an album of mine.


----------



## Zanshin

The picture link is visible and I wish I were wherever it was taken instead of watch rainshowers pass by as a prelude to Fall weather.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Can you give alink to the .jpg and a mod can edit it into your post 

Is that a ship off shore of a rock?

Zanshin: some cold weather will make you appreciate your boat better


----------



## Cricket

Not a ship in the background. Just another rock.


----------



## Cricket

Hint: The water level is way down there, and check out the depth of the sand....aka the tide is pretty BIG


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

If the naked person is a female it might make it easier to pick the location if you could post a blow-up.... of her.



Mark


----------



## Seaduction

I'm guessing the Canadian Maritimes area.


----------



## Cricket

Seaduction said:


> I'm guessing the Canadian Maritimes area.


Nope. Your could stand under this waterfall anytime of year and be warm!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

The photo is not clear enough to see the leaves of the trees to see if they look tropical. I'm thinking it is. Can't be Caribbean side as the tidal range is too high. So I am thinking central america on the Pacific side. Thats an area I havent sailed. Guess would be Costa Rica but could be anywhere.


Theres not too many waterfalls where cruisers can make use of them.


----------



## Seaduction

According to Cricket, its an island location. There is Cano island off Costa Rica. Never been there.


----------



## donjuanluis

Coco Island


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Waterfall Island near Fantasy Island: "Its da plane, Boss! Da plane!"


----------



## Cricket

Getting Warmer. 

Pacific side correct....Tropical is Correct...not part of Costa...not Cocos


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Cricket said:


> Getting Warmer.
> 
> Pacific side correct....Tropical is Correct...not part of Costa...not Cocos


Could we get a closeup, high quality, of the leaves of the trees, pleazzzzze 
That should be able to confirm contenant.


----------



## Faster

My first thought was Marquesas


----------



## Cricket

Ok Instead of a close up...here are two other shots. Both taken from the mainland only 39 sailing nm away from where the original post picture was taken. We met a local farmer named Domingo who took us up in his hillside garden to gather some food after depleting our provisions on that elusive waterfall island. The second picture is inside that same bay, but on an island which contains the village and looking back towards the hillside where the peppers came from.

After a quick trip into this bay, the generosity of Domingo, a fresh bread delivery, and some lucky fishing, we were able to spend another week on the island before heading back to the city!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Hiva Oa in Marquesas.



I bet my ex-girlfriend on it.


----------



## Seaduction




----------



## obelisk

isla cebaco, panama.


----------



## Cricket

Wow...Cebaco is very close. But incorrect. 

This islands only inhabitants are a few people at a research/ park facility, the crocks, and the parrots flying around the old prison....


----------



## Faster

Coiba?


----------



## Cricket

Faster said:


> Coiba?


Yep. That's it.

Coiba.

Along the south and west coast especially, there are quite a few of these waterfalls. Mostly during rainy season but a trickle year round.

Too bad most people exit the canal and B-line it for the Galapagos with maybe a stop in the Perlas. Coiba, Jicaron, and Bahia Honda (where the other shots were taken ) are incredible.

Looking forward to the next pic!


----------



## Faster

Where is this and what's the venue?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Sydney, Australia, Penrith, Olympic Rowing venue off the Nepean river.


----------



## Faster

Good guess, but no... Rather surprisingly, you're in the wrong hemisphere....


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Faster said:


> Good guess, but no... Rather surprisingly, you're in the wrong hemisphere....


What? Are you trying to tell me I am wrong?

?????????????????????????????????????????

Me?

I have never been told I am wrong since my ex-gf left! NEVER!

I think you should change the answer! Immediatly!

:hothead

Mark [Sulk]


----------



## Faster

Ahhhh, sorry... poor Markie... If it's any consolation I'd have thought this was south of the equator... but... NOOOOOO....

I've not been here but my wife (not ex  ) took the pic.


----------



## Seaduction

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Sydney, Australia, Penrith, Olympic Rowing venue off the Nepean river.


You're half right anyway; it looks like the viewing stand for rowing competitions.


----------



## Faster

Seaduction said:


> You're half right anyway; it looks like the viewing stand for rowing competitions.


Rowing or paddling, yes... but where?


----------



## donjuanluis

Mark, my virtual friend, think you are missing your ex-girlfriend!!! you are naming her too often. Go get her.
Excuse my "intrudness". Great purpose to go sailing back to your roots. I know a song about, the sailing vessel named "freedom"....


----------



## Cricket

Putrajaya, Malaysia. 

Waterski and wakeboard competition facility. Owned by Sukan Air on the lake with Pullman Resort.


----------



## donjuanluis

looks like Panoramio - Photo of Pullman Putrajaya Lakeside Hotel


----------



## Faster

donjuanluis said:


> looks like Panoramio - Photo of Pullman Putrajaya Lakeside Hotel


Yes, but Cricket beat you to it, sorry!!



Cricket said:


> Putrajaya, Malaysia.
> 
> Waterski and wakeboard competition facility. Owned by Sukan Air on the lake with Pullman Resort.


OOOOH.... these new guys are good.  Right on the money.

In this case, it was a international cancer survivors' Dragon Boat regatta that my wife attended a couple of years back. But it's a pretty impressive facility on what I believe is a man made 'lake' expressly for these kinds of events, quite a few miles inland, not too far from Kuala Lampur.

I was surprised, as I said, to find that after flying halfway around the world and to such a tropical spot that they were still a few degrees north of the equator.

OK Cricket.. you're on!


----------



## Cricket

Ok boys & girls....



What Harbor?


----------



## Faster

Enough tide to be PNW, but thinking more like NE US coast... nice shot! Morning or evening?


----------



## Cricket

Faster said:


> Enough tide to be PNW, but thinking more like NE US coast... nice shot! Morning or evening?


Morning. Looking east, standing on shore. That should answer the PNW or NE question too.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Marsh Harbour, Abacos, Bahamas.


----------



## Seaduction

Bar Harbor, Maine.


----------



## Cricket

Maine yes. Bar Harbor...No


----------



## Faster

Leaning towards Jonesport.. difficult to confirm, GE resolution not so good in this area...


----------



## Seaduction

Faster said:


> Leaning towards Jonesport.. difficult to confirm, GE resolution not so good in this area...


Yes..... there's a couple of harbors in Maine.


----------



## Seaduction

Southwest Harbor, Maine.


----------



## donjuanluis

Camden then!!!


----------



## Faster

I suspect Cricket will confirm SW Harbor.... Looks right to me.


----------



## donjuanluis

it is South West harbor Panoramio - Photo of Twilight Arrives in Southwest Harbor
nice place


----------



## Seaduction

In the interest of moving along with the game, I'll post one here. If I wasn't supposed to post, I'll delete it. This one's very easy: OOPs, try again:


----------



## Faster

Certainly go ahead.. there's no doubt that you nailed the last one.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Looks like bloody Marsh Harbour again..... like a reoccuring f'ing nightmare... 

Is not a bad place, but I got stuck there for a month waiting for a weather window.


----------



## Seaduction

Tain't Marsh Harbour. My last trip there was pre-digital camera.


----------



## ebs001

Annapolis, Md.


----------



## Cricket

Seaduction said:


> Southwest Harbor, Maine.


Yes Seaduction SWH is correct. Nicely done. Sorry for the delays. Didn't realize how fast paced you guys are. I officially bow out in honor of keeping the games pace up.


----------



## Seaduction

ebs001 said:


> Annapolis, Md.


Annapolis it is! Told ya it was easy. Looks like ebs001 is up now.


----------



## Faster

Cricket said:


> Yes Seaduction SWH is correct. Nicely done. Sorry for the delays. Didn't realize how fast paced you guys are. I officially bow out in honor of keeping the games pace up.


No need to bow out, Cricket.. A mod will move things along if there's confirmation from other sources.. We are dealing with multiple time zones and we all have to sleep or work as well.


----------



## ebs001

Next. This too is very easy if you have been one of the thousands of tourist who visit here annually.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Tourists would visit _that_?

only in America....


----------



## ebs001

Thousands, Mark, and you would too, I bet.


----------



## tdw

Dunvegan Castle replica at Woodleigh, Kensington, Prince Edward Island

I can't find an image that actually matches so this is something of a wild guess.


----------



## tdw

Perhaps (Perhaps ?) I should withdraw that ..... having just discovered that my guess is not actually on the water but completely landlocked .... who's a knobhead then ?


----------



## benesailor

Bolt castle, thousand islands


----------



## benesailor

Boldt Castle welcomes you to visit one of the St. Lawrence River's premier attraction, located in the 1000 Islands, near Alexandria Bay, NY


----------



## ebs001

You got it Bene. Good link too. The building in my picture is the kids playhouse. Your link shows boathouses that were built to accommodate Boldt's sailboats (I doubt they were Beneteaus).


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

OK well, Ive sailed throught the thousand islands area. It was tres bizzare!


----------



## benesailor

There and Clayton are a great place to visit.


----------



## Faster

So now we need a challengine pic from Bene....


----------



## Seaduction

Just to add an anecdote to the current picture; I visited the Thousand Islands as a teenager because some of my family members (uncles) owned Huguenot Island, only a little northeast of Boldt castle on Heart Island. My uncles bought the island from a family during WWII. Some of my cousins currently own it and vacation there yearly.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Faster said:


> So now we need a challengine pic from Bene....


Benesailor get cracking!!!!!!!!!! Post your photo or I'll pull your thru-hulls out! 

Mark


----------



## Faster

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Benesailor get cracking!!!!!!!!!! Post your photo or I'll pull your thru-hulls out!
> 
> Mark


Sent him a PM... if nothing comes soon, go ahead.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

OK BeneSailor has had two days to post a new quiz photo and hasn't so lets nobble the bum and let me (me, me ME!!!) have a go 

Rules of this one:
Don't look at my website (even though these photos are not on it)
Hints and more photos every 6 hours.
No "warmer/cooler/North/South" etc hints. 

Need the name of the town:


----------



## Zanshin

Although it doesn't look quite right, how about "Road Town, Tortola"? It would be an old picture before the modern construction but there is a bit of a resemblance.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Hi Arnd,

You have been too long away from the BVIs! You will remember that because of the lack of planning control houses are all over the hills in Tortola:









So its not Roadtown Tortola. Sorry  But the hills certainly look similar.


----------



## Seaduction

I'm thinking Greek islands, but the red tile roofs look more like Italy or France. Every 6 hours we get a new photo; can't wait.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Hi Folks 

Time for a clue. 

So far we have had, incorrectly:
Roadtown, Tortola, BVI's

Clues so far: None!

Rules of this one:
Don't look at my website (even though these photos are not on it)
Hints and more photos every 6 hours.
No "warmer/cooler/North/South" etc hints.
Need the town and country.









This is a clue. 









This is the town we need identified


----------



## obelisk

Marmaris, Turkey


----------



## Faster

Carrefour has its biggest concentration of stores in Malaysia and Indonesia.. I'm thinking we're somewhere there....


----------



## Capt Len

Rab, Croatia


----------



## tdw

Maybe they do Fast but look at that shoreline .... all those sticks. doesn't look SE Asian to me. I'm not a sweetaholic but isn't that pink stuff Turkish Delight ?


----------



## obelisk

price is in TL/kg. Turkish Lira?


----------



## tdw

obelisk said:


> price is in TL/kg. Turkish Lira?


oh well spotted ... and the Lira is the Turkish currency.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Good morning!

So far we have had, incorrectly:
Roadtown, Tortola, BVI's
Marmaris, Turkey,
Rab, Croatia

Clues so far: 
Lokum Gullu = Turkish Delight and the fresh stuff from the supermarket is thousands of times cheaper, much better and FRESHer than the tourist crap in boxes. That tray was UD$4 per KILOGRAM!!

Rules of this one:
Don't look at my website (even though these photos are not on it)
Hints and more photos every 6 hours.
No "warmer/cooler/North/South" etc hints.
Need the town and country.









The Marina is on the edge of town. Damn expensive at 52 Uros/US70 per day for a 40 footer but anchor right next to it 









Yum!!









Name the town.


----------



## ebs001

Ece Saray Fethiya, Turkey


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

ebs001 said:


> Ece Saray Fethiya, Turkey


Yes it is!!!!! Well done.

Your go!

Mark


----------



## ebs001

Thanks for the challenge Mark. You made a game of the game.

Here's the next offering.


----------



## donjuanluis

Kingston, canada


----------



## ebs001

donjuanluis said:


> Kingston, canada


You are correct.


----------



## Seaduction

:thewave:


----------



## donjuanluis

Guess is up to me. This is an easy one 








Fishing from the shore


----------



## Seaduction

Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Seaduction

Outer Banks, North Carolina.


----------



## donjuanluis

Here are some hints: Atlantic Ocean OK, not US shore.


----------



## Faster

Looking which direction??


----------



## tdw

One of the beaches around Montevideo ?


----------



## donjuanluis

Not Montevideo, which doesn't have ocean shore...but it is in the south Atlantic!.


----------



## donjuanluis

Looking to the other side, almost aiming to North. Pictures were taken May 2012, Fall Season.


----------



## donjuanluis

The first picture is aiming South East, and the Second is aiming North West. In the first picture, if you look well there is a nice hint. Go to your charts!!!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

On the Pacific side.

I'll say Peru (becausee I have never been there. I havent been anywhere on the Pacific side of South Ameriica... but I have seen some Chilean girls and I want to go there!)

So I am gunna say : Finalizó el Campeonato, Peru. (wherever?)

or

Playa Grande 



Mark


----------



## Seaduction

Beaches north of Capetown, S. Africa?


----------



## donjuanluis

Atlantic Ocean: Yes
Africa: No
Zoom in first picture:


----------



## tdw

Lighthouse on Cabo Santa Maria, Uruguay ?


----------



## donjuanluis

Correct, also known as Faro de la Paloma. The beach is la Balconada, gets crowed in summer time, the town is la Paloma. Your turn.


----------



## tdw

I have actually sailed on these waters but surprisingly enough these are not my pics.


----------



## donjuanluis

using my SWAG I can say it is a vintage sailing ship in Sydney Bay, early 1900


----------



## tdw

donjuanluis said:


> using my SWAG I can say it is a vintage sailing ship in Sydney Bay, early 1900


Era is about right but you are on the wrong continent and in the wrong hemisphere.

Was Uruguay Spanish or Portuguese ? or am I thinking of Brazil ?


----------



## Seaduction

St. John's Newfoundland. VE Day 1945.


----------



## Capt Len

The salt cod fisheries from Portugal to the Grand Banks and Newfoundland. Probably Porto.I remember some of fleet coming into St Johns


----------



## donjuanluis

tdw said:


> Era is about right but you are on the wrong continent and in the wrong hemisphere.
> 
> Was Uruguay Spanish or Portuguese ? or am I thinking of Brazil ?


if you are talking about the pictures I posted, was Uruguay, not too far from Brazil border.


----------



## tdw

donjuanluis said:


> if you are talking about the pictures I posted, was Uruguay, not too far from Brazil border.


Supposed to be a veiled hint that you needed to look to Europe, specifically Iberia.



> CaptLen - The salt cod fisheries from Portugal to the Grand Banks and Newfoundland. Probably Porto.I remember some of fleet coming into St Johns


Oh so close. Yes indeed the Portuguese cod fishing fleet. Yes indeed Portugal but not Porto.


----------



## Seaduction

My "research" indicates the Argus sailed out of Lisbon to fish the grand banks. So the photo was in Lisbon harbor?


----------



## tdw

Seaduction said:


> My "research" indicates the Argus sailed out of Lisbon to fish the grand banks. So the photo was in Lisbon harbor?


Close enough for me SeaDuction. In fact just outside of Lisbon Harbour on the way up to Cascais. I'm pretty certain that is Estoril in the background of the first pic.

Your turn.


----------



## Seaduction

Clue: Tourists are drawn to the area shown here.


----------



## donjuanluis

Great lakes???


----------



## Seaduction

donjuanluis said:


> Great lakes???


Lake; Yes. North America; No.


----------



## Seaduction

cincen09 said:


> will like to know more


Welcome to the forum. You'll find clues in this contest are scarce as hens teeth.


----------



## copacabana

Scotland?


----------



## Zanshin

Loch Ness, Scotland?


----------



## Bene505

Seaduction said:


> ...
> 
> Clue: Tourists are drawn to the area shown here.


Here's a guess, based on the letters on the back of the boat. But the castle doesn't seem to match.

Killarney Lake, Killarney, Co. Kerry

Regards,
Brad


----------



## donjuanluis

Lake district, England?


----------



## fallard

I think Bene505 has it: The boat looks like the waterbus, "Pride of the Lakes", on Killarney Lake.


----------



## Seaduction

Bingo! Bene has it. Its Lough Leane. The old castle is Ross Castle. Just SW of Killarney.


----------



## Seaduction

Your turn, Bene505


----------



## Bene505

OK, this may be a hard one. Took this picture myself, from our boat. I'll start giving hints if no one gets it.

There can't be too many places where there are whirlpools, right?










Regards,
Brad


----------



## Capt Len

Looks like slack water in Discovery Passage..If the tide was running, there would be real whirlpools. Did Ripple Rock in '53 .


----------



## Zanshin

A lot of the Irish and Scottish shoreline has whirlpools and tidal races. I don't even know where to begin guessing.

Hebrides - Dubh Sgeir?


----------



## Bene505

OK, here's another picture -- different year, but same place.










Regards,
Brad


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Teres a great one in the Whitsundays and I went through it a number of time normally under motor because of its location... Firts time scared, second time worried, then decided I would stop right in it and see what happens 

Great fun


----------



## Bene505

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Teres a great one in the Whitsundays and I went through it a number of time normally under motor because of its location... Firts time scared, second time worried, then decided I would stop right in it and see what happens
> 
> Great fun


Did the boat spin?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Seaduction

Plum Gut; Long Island sound.


----------



## bfloyd4445

my guess is the inside passage British Colombia


----------



## Seaduction

Maybe Orient Point light in the second photo.


----------



## tdw

Plum Gut, Long Island Sound on way to Shelter Island.


edit - further investigation suggests that if I'm correct then SeaDuction got there first. I didn't realise that Orient Point Light was in the same vicinity.


----------



## Seaduction

tdw said:


> Plum Gut, Long Island Sound on way to Shelter Island.
> 
> edit - further investigation suggests that if I'm correct then SeaDuction got there first. I didn't realise that Orient Point Light was in the same vicinity.


I believe you're correct.


----------



## tdw

Well I reckon its all yours Seady ... I know Plum Gut is correct cos well, mmm, shuffle of feet, I cheated, sort of.  

When I did a google of "tide race whirlpools usa" one of the pics that came up was a tale about how running that race through Plum Gut makes the trip to Shelter Island a bit quicker. 

Some fella by the name of Bene505 posted it on some forum called SailNet back in 2009. Not sure why but the names sound vaguely familiar to me. 

btw .... I've never had that happen before which is almost surprising.


----------



## fallard

The second picture sure did look like the "tea kettle" light between Orient Pt and Plum Island. I've been through there, but never experienced a whirlpool, maybe because I don't like to run the Gut when the tidal currents at at the high end. 

I have experienced eddies that influenced the boat (heeling and jawing) in the Cape Cod Canal when the current was up to 7 kts. At least I was going with the current (11.5 kts over the bottom) and the railroad bridge stayed up!


----------



## Bene505

Seaduction said:


> Plum Gut; Long Island sound.


Yes, we have a winner!!



Seaduction said:


> Maybe Orient Point light in the second photo.


Yes, very good.



tdw said:


> Plum Gut, Long Island Sound on way to Shelter Island.
> 
> edit - further investigation suggests that if I'm correct then SeaDuction got there first. I didn't realise that Orient Point Light was in the same vicinity.


tdw -- almost. Seaduction beat you to it.

It was a very calm day when we motored through and saw the whirlpool. Likely you won't see it otherwise. It must have been 20 feet across and an inch or two lower in the middle. We circled back to see it again. It's a bit rare to have a perfectly flat sea there.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Bene505

tdw said:


> ...I cheated, sort of... When I did a google of "tide race whirlpools usa" ...


That's how I got my win. the boat in Seaduction's picture looked like it is named "PRIDE OF T..." so I googled that, with the word Lake and Castle.

You use the hints on the page and the tools within reach.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## tdw

Errkk ... I didn't see SeaDuction's first post, only the second one referring to the Orient Light. Mind you, that was enough to see that he had it.


----------



## Seaduction

Name the marina or the location.


----------



## Seaduction

Same marina.


----------



## Katcha One

Well, it appears to be a tree house. (oops, wrong reply)...


----------



## Seaduction

Katcha One said:


> Well, it appears to be a tree house. (oops, wrong reply)...


Howdy there. Welcome to the Sailnet Forum. Enjoy it.


----------



## neilsty

St michaels marina, md


----------



## Seaduction

neilsty said:


> St michaels marina, md


You are correct. The rules of the game are that you post a photo for identification next, after guessing the last picture location. So dig through your pictures and post one to baffle the multitude of game players here on Sailnet.


----------



## tdw

Houston we have a problem.

NeilSty only has six posts so he won't be able to posts links or pics.


----------



## Seaduction

tdw said:


> Houston we have a problem.
> 
> NeilSty only has six posts so he won't be able to posts links or pics.


Sorry, I'm not in Houston. Whatever shall we do?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

What happens when all photos look like Marsh Harbour, bacos, Bahamas?

Senility?


----------



## Seaduction

MarkofSeaLife said:


> What happens when all photos look like Marsh Harbour, bacos, Bahamas?
> 
> Senility?


Could be PTSD; from a really bad experience in Marsh Harbour causing flashbacks. I still have an old souvenier that says "Conch Out at the Conch Inn."


----------



## neilsty

I guess I will just have to make a few more posts and stop lurking so iget up to the 10 I need to post a photo
This is # 7


----------



## neilsty

I am one of the few who did not post about rockdawgs transpaceven though I followed a lot of the thread

#8


----------



## donjuanluis

Wow, I don't know why I get kick out once in a while. There must be a reason I get unsuscribed, I'm sure is not improper behavior... Go for it neilsty.


----------



## tdw

donjuanluis said:


> Wow, I don't know why I get kick out once in a while. There must be a reason I get unsuscribed, I'm sure is not improper behavior... Go for it neilsty.


DJ .... what is happening ? I'm not sure I understand the problem but I'll do my best to sort it out. PM me if you like.


----------



## donjuanluis

tdw said:


> DJ .... what is happening ? I'm not sure I understand the problem but I'll do my best to sort it out. PM me is you like.


I don't think it has to be with human action. Once in a while I stop receiveing email notifications on thread's update...


----------



## neilsty

OK i have 11 posts, have resized my photo to a jpg less than 97K and smaller than 800x600 and still can not get the photo to upload - keep getting an upload fail message.

Unless anyone can tell me what i am doing wrong i will have to duck out.


----------



## tdw

neilsty said:


> I am one of the few who did not post about rockdawgs transpaceven though I followed a lot of the thread
> 
> #8


Well you should have shouldn't you ? 

Alternatively you could, depending on your attitudes find a thread and hurl some insults at either Jones or Brenda, use the word Liberal in a disparaging fashion or even , and I do urge caution if you take this rather radical path .... go and discuss something sailing related.

Anywho ... lack of post count is a rather minor speed bump .


----------



## donjuanluis

neilsty said:


> OK i have 11 posts, have resized my photo to a jpg less than 97K and smaller than 800x600 and still can not get the photo to upload - keep getting an upload fail message.
> 
> Unless anyone can tell me what i am doing wrong i will have to duck out.


What people do here is to upload the picture in some public sharing interface (panoramio, pinterest, photobucket, imageshack, yo name it) and then link it to the post.

What I've learned for sailnetters is to upload my pictures to my website and then link it to the post using "insert image" button.

Good luck!!!
DJL


----------



## bfloyd4445

my complaint would be that from the first picture there is no defineing detail and in the pacific northwest there are many places that resemble that image. I request that from now on all contest pix must have a defineing characteristic that will distinguish without a doubt the location.

2 cents
B


----------



## tdw

Neilsty ... where did the pic come from ? Your computer or on the net ?

If on the net you need to right click and 'view image' . this should leave you with an URL that ends in .jpg. Next selct and copy the URL then paste it into the box that opens when you click on that postcard looking symbol 'insert image'. 

If on your computer the best way to handle it (cos lets face it the Sailnet image thing is rubbish) would be to get yourself a PhotoBucket, Flickr or similar account and post from there. 

PM me if you need more help. Once you get it sorted it is relatively easy from there on in. Trust me, if I can do it, anyone can.


----------



## tdw

bfloyd4445 said:


> my complaint would be that from the first picture there is no defineing detail and in the pacific northwest there are many places that resemble that image. I request that from now on all contest pix must have a defineing characteristic that will distinguish without a doubt the location.
> 
> 2 cents
> B


I know that some of the pics have been pretty vague but in every instance someone has eventually worked it out, so the system (if you can call it that) seems to function tolerably well.

Play along for awhile, you might well find that you do get the hang of it.


----------



## neilsty

Hopefully this worked - used photobucket per a PM


----------



## bfloyd4445

I understand, but my point is what proof is there that the answer is in fact the correct answer that identifies the location of were the pix was shot but not of the posting entities interpertation of were the pix was taken. I have often looked at old pix that I have taken and been mistaken as to the location until my error is pointed out to me. Don't you think that the contest pix need an anchor point that cannot be misinterpreted even by accident?


----------



## neilsty

Ok looks like it worked

If no one fets close I willpost more pictures of thesameplace or clues as I understand the rules I am on EST so will probably not be on line overnight ( this is NOT a clue )

Good luck


----------



## tdw

bfloyd4445 said:


> I understand, but my point is what proof is there that the answer is in fact the correct answer that identifies the location of were the pix was shot but not of the posting entities interpertation of were the pix was taken. I have often looked at old pix that I have taken and been mistaken as to the location until my error is pointed out to me. Don't you think that the contest pix need an anchor point that cannot be misinterpreted even by accident?


Your points are valid but we tend to go along with the OP's answer. To date I don't think we've ever had a disagreement over the final answer. It does seem to all work out in the end. Remember this all pretty light hearted, nothing overly serious and you don't even get a prize when you do win.


----------



## tdw

neilsty said:


> Hopefully this worked - used photobucket per a PM


All good mate.

Now .... has to be Mediterranean, maybe Adriatic. Looks like Greece to me.


----------



## neilsty

Correct side of the pond


----------



## tdw

But not inside the Med ? 

I'm thinking Portugal then, near Cascais ?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It might sound a bit troppo, but it looks like the village at the base of Stromboi, the volcano off the Italian coast. The roofs do look a bit English, though.



Mark


----------



## Geoff54

There are several things in that picture that make me think it's in England. It looks like one of the little drying harbours in Cornwall... but I've been in most of them and don't recognize it - maybe I'm just getting old and my memory is playing tricks on me.


----------



## Seaduction

Penzance, UK


----------



## neilsty

Close. Here is another of the same harbour.[URL="


----------



## donjuanluis

What happen to the yellow power boat at the right of the picture? and what to the boat at the back, looks like a jeep over a hull..., it has a "photoedited" spot? we can not see the name of the port...


----------



## neilsty

Yes - there are a couple of photo edits to remove give aways such as the name of the port.


----------



## Bene505

neilsty said:


> Yes - there are a couple of photo edits to remove give aways such as the name of the port.


Darn. That's my strategy.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Seaduction

I guess it may be Falmouth, UK.


----------



## Geoff54

So, I looked at places in Cornwall that I wouldn't recognize and..... I think this is St. Ives.


----------



## neilsty

Geoff54 - you got it. Next time you are there get a pint of warm Doom Bar at The Sloop Inn - one of the settings for Pirates of The Caribbean.


----------



## Seaduction

neilsty said:


> Geoff54 - you got it. Next time you are there get a pint of warm Doom Bar at The Sloop Inn - one of the settings for Pirates of The Caribbean.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It all looks so bloody old. Why don't the buldoze it all and build a nice modern facility. Theres space for a KFC, McD's and a whole lot more great stuff.


----------



## neilsty

I guess if you call something from the 1300's old it is getting a bit dated, but where I live you can't buy beer from KFC or McD's, so I vote for keeping it!


----------



## Seaduction

MarkofSeaLife said:


> It all looks so bloody old. Why don't the buldoze it all and build a nice modern facility. Theres space for a KFC, McD's and a whole lot more great stuff.











Looks like there's already one in St. Ives.


----------



## neilsty

i still vote for beer at the sloop.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Purrfect! Even the car on the road in front of Mcdonalds looks a little obease 

McD's sells beer in most Caribbean stores... but they wouldnt Supersize mine!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geoff54

neilsty said:


> Geoff54 - you got it. Next time you are there get a pint of warm Doom Bar at The Sloop Inn - one of the settings for Pirates of The Caribbean.


It had to be Cornwall - it looked like a cross between Mousehole and Marazion.

Had a few pints of Doom Bar a couple of weeks ago..... and Old Speckled Hen and London Pride and Wherry and....  ... well, I don't get back often. And they were all just the right temperature.. not warm but not so cold that all the taste was frozen out 

Last time I was in St. Ives I was too young to drink, no wonder I didn't recognize the place.

I used up all my good pictures during this games previous life. Let's try this.


----------



## Geoff54

neilsty said:


> I guess if you call something from the 1300's old it is getting a bit dated, but where I live you can't buy beer from KFC or McD's, so I vote for keeping it!


That's not beer!


----------



## Seaduction

Granite rocks on the beach..... hmm..West Coast US perhaps?


----------



## Geoff54

Seaduction said:


> Granite rocks on the beach..... hmm..West Coast US perhaps?


It does look rather like some stretches of the California coast. But let me help redirect your attention elsewhere.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Whitehaven Beach, Whitsundays, Queensland, Australia... thats a small Australian cow in the forground. You can milk them. And get a shake at the same time


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Mind you the cow has too much fluff for Queensland!!
Is it Maurouard Beach Tasmania?????????????

Mind you its a bit flat... it must be the one calm day in 50 years...


----------



## Geoff54

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Mind you the cow has too much fluff for Queensland!!
> Is it Maurouard Beach Tasmania?????????????
> 
> Mind you its a bit flat... it must be the one calm day in 50 years...


You're getting close but what do you mean about one calm day in 50 years&#8230; gorgeous weather&#8230; Does it get windy there???? 









Maybe you should ask Andew, I'm sure I saw him there. 









Looking for the name of the beach on the left where the first pic was taken...or the bay it's in will do.


----------



## donjuanluis

Great Oyster Bay?


----------



## tdw

Wine Glass in the background and Coles to the left. thats going on the last pic, the one after me and the lovely Wombet.

So I'm guessing your original pic is Coles Bay.


----------



## Geoff54

donjuanluis said:


> Great Oyster Bay?


Close enough methinks. Hazards Beach is really in Promise Bay but if you look at the satellite image you definitely found it.

All yours, sir!!


----------



## Geoff54

tdw said:


> Wine Glass in the background and Coles to the left. thats going on the last pic, the one after me and the lovely Wombet.
> 
> So I'm guessing your original pic is Coles Bay.


Well, Promise Bay but I said donjuanluis was close enough while you were posting. Your picture was actually taken elsewhere on Taz (don't you remember?) but I bumped into it while looking for the other pics and couldn't resist.


----------



## Geoff54

I think I must be the kiss of death for this thread - I made the last post in it's previous life, until someone revived it. I wonder if I offended everyone.

Come on donjuanluis, you're up!!


----------



## donjuanluis

I'm here, was waiting for tdw to post next picture! though he was te winner.
Ok, picture will be on in few mintures


----------



## donjuanluis

my picture...


----------



## Zanshin

Hmm... Bud Light... has to be the USA. I looks like flying powerboats in the yard on the other side of the water and nary a sailboat in sight. Puerto Rico?


----------



## neilsty

Look like deciduous trees so it has to be much further north - i am guessing north-east coast of US or Canada, probably north of Va. Bud light = probably US.


----------



## Faster

Yeah.. probably not Canada, so Eastern seaboard somewhere...


----------



## donjuanluis

You all have something...with the beer


----------



## Faster

Just to clarify... Fresh or salt water?? pretty sure the latter but....


----------



## Seaduction

Its the Maryland section of the Chesapeake I think.


----------



## bfloyd4445

Seaduction said:


> Looks like there's already one in St. Ives.


we need a vaccine for this affliction that is taking over the world. one for walmart as well


----------



## donjuanluis

Salt water, not Maryland.


----------



## donjuanluis

here is another one...


----------



## Geoff54

That doesn't look very North East or Mid Atlantic to me. Somewhere on the Gulf of Mexico??


----------



## donjuanluis

not gulf of mexico, north east it is


----------



## Faster

Somewhere on Long Island?


----------



## donjuanluis

Faster said:


> Somewhere on Long Island?


Long Island is not!!!


----------



## donjuanluis

I'm running out of pics. Long Island is not, but the marina is very long.


----------



## flyingwelshman

Falmouth, MA?


----------



## donjuanluis

flyingwelshman said:


> Falmouth, MA?


This is Correct, your turn!


----------



## flyingwelshman

Note: I did not take this photo.


----------



## Faster

Are we on the Lakes?


----------



## tdw

NewZealand. Tasman Bay ?

Bit of a guess. there is an old hulk in Tasman Bay called the Janie Seddon. that might be her.


----------



## donjuanluis

Gargantua wreck, Wingfield Basin.


----------



## Seaduction

Dang, I just found the same wreck. Initially I thought it was in lake Ontario, but some research talked about the wreck of the old lumber carrier barge in Wingfield basin. Good Work DJL.


----------



## Faster

Well done, DonJ.. If our Welshman doesn't soon confirm I think you can move this along anyway.

I figured it would be the Great Lakes.. now for the story behind the wreck.. FW???


----------



## Seaduction

This is an interesting game and one can learn a lot of facts; but what does it say about a bunch of sailors sitting and looking at google earth instead of varnishing the teak?


----------



## Faster

Seaduction said:


> This is an interesting game and one can learn a lot of facts; but what does it say about a bunch of sailors sitting and looking at google earth instead of varnishing the teak?


...um... I have the perfect amount of teak on deck..... NONE!!

btw:



> Late in the autumn of 1952, the old steamer GARGANTUA, her machinery removed, was under tow on Georgian Bay, bound for the North Channel where she was to be used as a lumber barge. In heavy seas off Cabot Head, she sprang a leak, forcing the tug to take her into nearby Wingfield Basin. The GARGANTUA remained here during the following winter and although there was every expectation that her owners would return for her in the spring, they never did, perhaps because the hull was strained. Settling to the bottom she became a permanent fixture in the northern corner of the Basin. Most of the hull, was above water, and during the next two decades grass sprouted between her deck planks. In 1971, the wreck took fire and much of the deck was burned away.


----------



## donjuanluis

Lets keep things on wood...


----------



## bfloyd4445

Seaduction said:


> This is an interesting game and one can learn a lot of facts; but what does it say about a bunch of sailors sitting and looking at google earth instead of varnishing the teak?


I think this is a funny remark but don't have time to laugh or do barnicles cause I am to busy trying to finger out the next picture


----------



## Seaduction

Couldn't find anything like this in Marsh Harbour.


----------



## donjuanluis

think is not difficult, the clues are in the water!


----------



## tdw

amazon estuary ?

Looks very brown on google earth .... cannot justify it.


----------



## Faster

As good a guess as any, but many rivers 'run brown' at certain times of the year.. No mountains, probably a large delta alright...


----------



## tdw

Belay that Amazon .... River Plate estuary.


----------



## donjuanluis

not the Amazonas, not River Plate estuary, but it is a River...


----------



## donjuanluis

you have seen the old docks from 1900, but port still there


----------



## Faster

OK, DJ we need to narrow this down.. Northern/Southern hemisphere?

Mississippi delta?


----------



## tdw

Somehow it just "looks" South American ..... which of course could also include central.


----------



## donjuanluis

Southern hemisphere, over 30


----------



## bfloyd4445

tdw said:


> amazon estuary ?
> 
> Looks very brown on google earth .... cannot justify it.


looks more like someplace on the eastern usa coast


----------



## tdw

Somewhere on the Lagoa de Patos ?


----------



## Faster

Floyd.. gotta keep up.. it's southern hemisphere, more than 30S 

I think Argentina and Chile are the only realistic options now...


----------



## donjuanluis

Lagoa dos patos is not! a river it is


----------



## Faster

donjuanluis said:


> Lagoa dos patos is not! a river it is


OK, Yoda!


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Floyd.. gotta keep up.. it's southern hemisphere, more than 30S
> 
> I think Argentina and Chile are the only realistic options now...


Mistaken identity on my part .... ignore


----------



## tdw

all I've got are wild stabs in the dark ...

Bahia Blanca


----------



## bfloyd4445

Faster said:


> Floyd.. gotta keep up.. it's southern hemisphere, more than 30S
> 
> I think Argentina and Chile are the only realistic options now...


ah just wait till I have a couple of toonies then it will come to me...chuckle..

opps...are toonies allowed on a sailing vessel or is it limited to grog?


----------



## donjuanluis

Actually it has become a very popular place, It is on local and regional news every single day...not for the spot on the picture I had put before, but the city (town) that I hope you can name.


----------



## LaurenceU

it doesn't look right but could it be Porto Alegre, Brazil?

River port
30.01S
In the news by virtue of it being a venue for 2014 World Cup.


----------



## donjuanluis

LaurenceU said:


> it doesn't look right but could it be Porto Alegre, Brazil?
> 
> River port
> 30.01S
> In the news by virtue of it being a venue for 2014 World Cup.


Add a couple of degrees, not in Brazil.


----------



## copacabana

Are we near Rosario?


----------



## donjuanluis

copacabana said:


> Are we near Rosario?


Rosario is near than Porto Alegre.
Is not in Parana river.


----------



## Seaduction

Frey Bento on the Rio ***** river, Uruguay


----------



## Seaduction

Here. The old dock is 0.89mile west of the large ship dock in the center of the photo.


----------



## donjuanluis

Yes, Fray Bentos at Uruguay river, which is natural border between Argentina and Eastern Republic of Uruguay... Your game!!!


----------



## Seaduction

donjuanluis said:


> Yes, Fray Bentos at Uruguay river, which is natural border between Argentina and Eastern Republic of Uruguay... Your game!!!


OOPS! Found the wrong name for the river. That was a tough location with respect to any visual clues. I'll post an easier one, I think.


----------



## Seaduction

I threw the picture of the bridge in to make it easy.


----------



## ebs001

Charleston, SC?


----------



## Seaduction

ebs001 said:


> Charleston, SC?


Right you are ebs! Did the Ravenel bridge make it too simple? Your turn to post a photo.


----------



## bfloyd4445

is that the coranado bridgfe?


----------



## Seaduction

bfloyd4445 said:


> is that the coranado bridgfe?


Its the Cooper River bridge in Charleston, SC. Official SCDOT Website for the Cooper River Bridge (Arthur Ravenel, Jr. Bridge)
Seen by lots of ICW travelers when entering Charleston harbor.


----------



## ebs001

Seaduction my first thought was Brunswick, Ga with the cargo/container ship but it was the wrong bridge and I thought it looked like the bridge which was under construction when I was there in 2003. I then remembered the navy ship, too.

Here's the next offering.


I'll be away from my computer for a few hours and will give more clues at that time.

Either the resort name or location will do.


----------



## Faster

No idea why but Mexico is the first reaction... East coast?


----------



## Seaduction

Faster said:


> No idea why but Mexico is the first reaction... East coast?


Interesting. My first reaction is the Bahamas.


----------



## Faster

Seaduction said:


> Interesting. My first reaction is the Bahamas.


Seems to be some distant mountains... good sized ones too...


----------



## Seaduction

Stella Maris Resort, Long Island, Bahamas


----------



## Seaduction

Here it is.


----------



## ebs001

That's it Seaduction. Your up.

The man-made pool is filled with a high tide then cut off from the ocean as the tide lowers.


----------



## Seaduction

Apologize for the delay. At my age I retire early in the evening.


----------



## donjuanluis

Are we in Fort Luaderdale?


----------



## Seaduction

donjuanluis said:


> Are we in Fort Luaderdale?


No.


----------



## ebs001

Naples, Florida?


----------



## Seaduction

ebs001 said:


> Naples, Florida?


No.


----------



## Zanshin

Porto Cupecoy marina, St. Martin?


----------



## Seaduction

Not St. Martin.


----------



## ebs001

Ft. Myers, Fl


----------



## Seaduction

Name sign has been blocked out.


----------



## Seaduction

ebs001 said:


> Ft. Myers, Fl


Very Good. Fort Myers it is. There are a few marinas in Ft. Myers, would you know which one? Regardless, your turn to puzzle us.


----------



## ebs001

Not sure of the name of the marina but I think it's up the Caloosahatchie River.

Here's my next picture.


----------



## Seaduction

I thinks it a view of West Point Military Academy from the Hudson River.


----------



## ebs001

Seaduction, yes you have it. You're up. I'm out for a while as we seem to be just trading pictures of late.


----------



## Seaduction

I agree; my varnish job is awaiting. Some of the sailors on the other side of the world may know this beautiful area.


----------



## donjuanluis

I had to get up early to catch with the rythm, you are going fast...
Got this one, is Whitehaven Beach, Airlie Beach, Australia


----------



## donjuanluis

TripAdvisor states Whitehaven as one in the top 10 of best beachs.
I agree.


----------



## Seaduction

Good Morning from Florida. Donjuanluis, you are right on. I stole the photo from this website:World's Best Beaches - Business Insider


----------



## donjuanluis

Good morning sailnetters. I'm making this one easy...
I like this picture because the feelings of being there, out of the crowd, watching from not too far...


----------



## RobGallagher

Quick guess, no time to double check anything....off to work... Horseshoe Cove, NJ?


----------



## donjuanluis

RobGallagher said:


> Quick guess, no time to double check anything....off to work... Horseshoe Cove, NJ?


nop NJ


----------



## obelisk

peanut island, west palm beach


----------



## donjuanluis

obelisk said:


> peanut island, west palm beach


Not West palm beach...


----------



## donjuanluis

If I look to the oposite side, this is what I see ( a beautiful topical storm )...


----------



## donjuanluis

and looking east from the same spot


----------



## donjuanluis

same spot at night...


----------



## obelisk

ft. lauderdale


----------



## donjuanluis

obelisk said:


> ft. lauderdale


Ft. Lauderdale is not.


----------



## donjuanluis

a better picture of sky line..


----------



## donjuanluis

and here is my last one, no more clues...


----------



## fallard

Last clue shows the Miami Marine Stadium on Virginia Key, just north of Key Biscayne.


----------



## donjuanluis

Fallard you got it. thank you. I was worried to be playing alone.


----------



## fallard

This shouldn't be too hard. From my light house collection.


----------



## tdw

Sakonnet Light, Little Compton, Rhode Island


----------



## fallard

tdw has it and from the other side of the world and upside down! Your turn, tdw.


----------



## tdw




----------



## Seaduction

Maybe here:


----------



## Seaduction




----------



## Azzarac

I'll take a shot in the dark and say Astoria, OR.


----------



## Faster

Andrew's still sleeping.. but I'd say Seaduction has posted the confirmation pic with the monument..


----------



## Seaduction

I'll entrust the moderators to appoint a photo poster as I have no good photos in digital mode and I'm busy packing for a cruise. Please pick someone or post your own photo. ps. if you google the botany bay national park you'll see the same red head in several of the photos.


----------



## tdw

Seaduction is on the money. That is where Captain Cook first landed in Oz and benificently (sic) allowed the trouble natives to embrace the British Empire. 200 years later they are beginning to think that was not such a good idea. Ungrateful buggers. Traded them a lovely scrap of desert and smallpox for this worthless lump of seashore. No pleasing some people.

Ok, so if Seaduction is away .... try this.


----------



## Faster

Bedarra Island?


----------



## donjuanluis

When history is well known you have many sources...for early picture of Botany Bay

Convict settlement | Public Record Office of Northern Ireland


----------



## tdw

donjuanluis said:


> When history is well known you have many sources...for early picture of Botany Bay
> 
> Convict settlement | Public Record Office of Northern Ireland


I confess was hoping for ID of the Island but yes DJL Botany Bay it is. The location btw is named after the French explorer La Perouse.

Here's that rehead again and how it looks today.

Kamay Botany Bay National Park | NSW National Parks and Wildlife Service


----------



## donjuanluis

Here many people live from fishing...


----------



## tdw

Game fishing ... charter boats perhaps ? That looks like a US flag on that post. Cannot zoom in far enough to read any ports of registry but I'm guessing not mainland USA. US virgin Islands maybe ?


----------



## Zanshin

It isn't the BVI and doesn't look like the USVI either - both the topology and layout don't match. It could be the Caribbean due to the lack of tides. I'd guess it might the south part of Guadeloupe, there are a lot of fishermen in the Saintes (which are more hilly than in the picture) but there are a couple of smaller harbours and marinas on the big island on Guadeloupe.


----------



## Zanshin

Although I don't have a fast enough connection to check on Google maps, I think it feels a bit non-French (too many powerboats), so I'll guess at the Spanish Virgins - Culebra?


----------



## donjuanluis

Is not Caribean place. Too cold in winter. Talking about fishing...


----------



## donjuanluis

In summer is very nice. At the end of the road, not far from docks you can find a nice beach day.


----------



## Seaduction

tdw said:


> I confess was hoping for ID of the Island but yes DJL Botany Bay it is. The location btw is named after the French explorer La Perouse.
> 
> Here's that rehead again and how it looks today.
> 
> Kamay Botany Bay National Park | NSW National Parks and Wildlife Service


A pint of Guinness to he who identifies the 'redhead.'


----------



## ebs001

Seaduction said:


> A pint of Guinness to he who identifies the 'redhead.'


Charlotte Simpson


----------



## Seaduction

ebs001 said:


> Charlotte Simpson


Here ye be:


----------



## LaurenceU

donjuanluis said:


> Here many people live from fishing...


Cape Cod region?


----------



## Faster

LaurenceU said:


> Cape Cod region?


No tides at Cape Cod??


----------



## Seaduction

Its maybe high tide when the pic was taken.


----------



## Faster

Seaduction said:


> Its maybe high tide when the pic was taken.


True but I thought it looks more like a fixed pier.. I think we're further south, maybe Florida again.. (but I've been plenty wrong before!)


----------



## donjuanluis

to complete the scene, I found a curious sculpture...and it it will last picture I can place...


----------



## Faster

Menemsha, Martha's Vineyard..., Seaduction you were in the right area...


----------



## Zanshin

Menemsha, Ma.


----------



## Zanshin

Darn, Faster was faster.


----------



## Seaduction

Found it.... too late.


----------



## Seaduction

The last clue was a give-a-way.


----------



## donjuanluis

Faster gets the pint of Guiness, and the right of way..


----------



## Faster

Been a while for this part of the world.... specific place please...


----------



## Geoff54

So many things point to the Netherlands. No idea where exactly and I only have a slow connection here right now


----------



## Seaduction

I think its here,


----------



## Seaduction

Geoff54 said:


> So many things point to the Netherlands. No idea where exactly and I only have a slow connection here right now


I think your hunch is correct. Its been 45 years since I was in this country.


----------



## Faster

Seaduction said:


> I think its here,


Which is where, exactly??

Yes, Holland/Netherlands.. we're looking for a particular destination.



I'd have loved to found the time to walk the docks at this nearby marina...


----------



## Seaduction

Elburg. Just right click properties on my photo.... its the name of the photo.


----------



## Zanshin

The marina looks familiar, I believe it could be Drimmelen?


----------



## Faster

Sorry, not Elburg. Not too far away, though (although nowhere in Holland is 'all that far away )

Not Drimmelen either..

I'll settle for the town, but really after what this place is...(excluding the marina)


----------



## Seaduction

Spakenburg?


----------



## Faster

Seaduction said:


> Spakenburg?


Keep going... you've got to get to the 'end of the road'....


----------



## Seaduction

Faster said:


> Keep going... you've got to get to the 'end of the road'....


I give up! There' a lot of canals in Holland


----------



## Faster

"End of the Road"... big hint.... btw there are not that many marinas as substantial as this one very nearby.

Here's a couple of shots that might help as to WHAT this place might be...


----------



## Seaduction

A brewery at eine der wag, still can't find it.


----------



## fallard

Zuiderzee Museum in Enkhuizen, which is NE of Amsterdam.


----------



## Faster

fallard said:


> Zuiderzee Museum in Enkhuizen, which is NE of Amsterdam.


Do you like Guinness??  How about a cigar?

You got it. On the edge of the meer outside the long dyke/breakwater that is the Lelystad-Enkhuizen road which separates the Markermeer from the Ijsselmeer. You can just see the three stacks of the old lime kilns top center of the pic below.



Well done!


----------



## tdw

Fallard has to have it. The lifeboat is the Neeltje Jacoba and her home base is Enkhuizon.

(hadn't seen Fast's post)


----------



## Seaduction

Good job, Fallard. Be back to play this informative and educational game in about a week.


----------



## fallard

OK with Guinness, not so with cigars. Next post is in a warmer locale. Hope it isn't too easy:


----------



## Zanshin

That's easy - BVI, Soper's Hole, West End villas.


----------



## Zanshin

I feel a bit bad about "jumping the gun" here - but in the interest of keeping this thread flowing and since I'm 100% certain of answer (plus I'm so excited I actually got a correct identifiction in time!) here's the next picture:



(Click on picture to expand)​


----------



## LaurenceU

Zanshin said:


> I feel a bit bad about "jumping the gun" here - but in the interest of keeping this thread flowing and since I'm 100% certain of answer (plus I'm so excited I actually got a correct identifiction in time!) here's the next picture:]


No reason to feel bad. Quite the opposite, yr responsible for a great thread that has resulted in a lot of pleasure to many and has extended knowledge of worldwide nautical areas to all of us. Over 2500 posts and 87,000 views! Well done.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Grenada on the road up towards Guyave?


----------



## Zanshin

@LaurenceU - the thread was just triggered by me, it is the people who posted great pictures and others who guessed, both incorrectly and correctly, at their locations that made this thread.
@Mark - no, it is not on Grenada.

The picture was taken while facing roughly north.


----------



## fallard

Zanshin's got it, alright, and there's no problem in moving this thread along when the identity is obvious--especially when folks on this thread are participating from so many different time zones.

The photo I posted was taken about 10 years ago and is virtually identical to a photo found on GE, so it would be possible for someone who hadn't been there to make a positive ID. In Zanshin's case, he probably recognized it right away from his Caribbean cruises!


----------



## donjuanluis

Zanshin said:


> I feel a bit bad about "jumping the gun" here - but in the interest of keeping this thread flowing and since I'm 100% certain of answer (plus I'm so excited I actually got a correct identifiction in time!) here's the next picture:
> 
> 
> 
> (Click on picture to expand)​


Found it, have to say I'm a good web sailer...or surfer...
St joseph Dominica. http://www.sv-zanshin.com/images/big/2013-04-dominicatour02.jpg
BTW, now i'm busy reading your blog. Thank you.


----------



## Zanshin

donjuanluis - I forgot about my blog pictures! I opened up my collection and thought I'd choose a Caribbean location and looked through the Dominica ones and added the one above. All yours...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I try to remove them from my website before I post them here. Or use pics I havent used on my webiste.. Its a bit easier now we can do placees we havent visited.


----------



## donjuanluis

Zanshin said:


> donjuanluis - I forgot about my blog pictures! I opened up my collection and thought I'd choose a Caribbean location and looked through the Dominica ones and added the one above. All yours...


Thanks you didn't remember that, I had found valuable information I was looking for. Name it destiny or wild chances...because i'm in the joruney of buying a boat in the Caribean, still have a mess of ideas in my mind.

in few minutes I will come with pictures....


----------



## donjuanluis

memory is not one of my virtues, so hope didn't already play with this one...
also think is an easy one.


----------



## Faster

New Smyrma beach, FL?


----------



## donjuanluis

Faster said:


> New Smyrma beach, FL?


Smyrma is not. Never been there but looks wider sand lines, and shalow shore....
The one I'm is narrow sand shore, and deeper. 
I found divers playing around


----------



## donjuanluis

looking to oposite side


----------



## Faster

But Florida yes??


----------



## donjuanluis

FL yes, not far!


----------



## fallard

Ft. Lauderdale beach, north side?


----------



## donjuanluis

Yes Fallard, the beach in front of the Birch Park...you go..


----------



## fallard

Name the structure or the historic location:


----------



## Zanshin

It looks very much like the Rhine close to Bingen (hills, ferry, water width) but the signage is French/Swiss/Italian so I guess it might be an alpine lake... but which one and which historic event...


----------



## fallard

It isn't the Rhine and it isn't a lake. We are looking at salt water. The structure relates to a period of history, but the locale itself has an interesting history that spans multiple centuries.

Zanshin is in the right part of the world, but Bingen is too far south and it isn't in Germany.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Zanshin said:


> the signage is French/Swiss/Italian


How the hell can you read the sign?
Was there a bigger version of the photo?


----------



## fallard

Highly unlikely there is any French/Swiss/Italian signage at this location. Besides, the photo posted was at too low a resolution to render any lettering readable.


----------



## Zanshin

I mean the black-and-white sign for "curve direction"
In Germany it is red and white:









Since the hint by fallard stated that the languages don't match, that traffic indicator is probably UK or OZ and signage would be in English. The broken line on the road could indicate passing/no passing for either left-hand or right-hand drive, but I'll guess left-hand.


----------



## fallard

Another clue: The "curve" is at the apex of a roughly 90 degree bend in the road that is clearly visible in GE. Also, you might be able to recognize a ferry in the photo.


----------



## Zanshin

Master Googler that I am, after not getting anything good using "90 degree curve cenotaph ferry" and trying to intersperse words like "loch", "Scotland", "England", "Lake" in there I give up and am curious as to what the answer is going to be


----------



## Faster

Not Germany, some genuinely serious 'hills', at least.. I'm thinking Denmark or elsewhere in lower Scandinavia

EDIT.. Denmark maybe too flat too..?


----------



## Zanshin

Those hills are exactly like central Germany and the rhine - let me give you a URL (won't post a picture here since that would be confusing); all that is missing is the correct color of the turn indicator and vineyards instead of trees in the hills.
http://www.welterbe-mittelrheintal.de/uploads/pics/burg_klopp_a_02.jpg


----------



## LaurenceU

Turn indicator is a fit for Ireland. I've looked at locations where ferries come in but can't locate it. Off to bed now. I guess you guys will pick it well before I wake. Good luck.


----------



## donjuanluis

fallard said:


> Name the structure or the historic location:


Got it. The structure is a tower, also it can be used as a range.


----------



## donjuanluis

Ardnadam, Scotland


----------



## Zanshin

donjuanlouis - I don't know how you got it, but you did. Here's the inscription on the tower:


----------



## donjuanluis

Zanshin said:


> donjuanlouis - I don't know how you got it, but you did. Here's the inscription on the tower:


I do it with the help of "google" plus an important amount of luck.
When you search "holy stone tower scotland", you will get the list of results (1st page, 8th place)
http://www.secretscotland.org.uk/index.php/Secrets/HolyLoch

May be is kind of "cheating"..., you guys let me know.


----------



## Faster

donjuanluis said:


> I
> May be is kind of "cheating"..., you guys let me know.


It's all in the search term isn't it.. good job. Not cheating as far as I'm concerned..

I think the only real way to 'cheat' is to use 'tineye', a reverse search for on-line images, but even that only works if the poster uses an already existing image.. since most of us use our own pics that's rarely an avenue that works well.


----------



## donjuanluis

Sometimes you get specifics attributes from the picture to make the search, and sometimes is not.. like the next one..which did not came from my folders.


----------



## Faster

Entrance to Rotterdam?


----------



## donjuanluis

Rotterdam is not even close!


----------



## obelisk

Porto Alegre, Brazil?


----------



## donjuanluis

obelisk said:


> Porto Alegre, Brazil?


Porto Alegre is closer, no doubt!


----------



## Faster

River delta port??


----------



## donjuanluis

No river delta, where water is brown... In the picture you can see ocean water...and this is a very particular port. piece of cake.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Mar Del Platta, Argentina.


----------



## fallard

You folks are moving too fast for me. donjuanluis obviously got my post, but there is an interesting history to the watery locale. Those of you interested in history might look up Holy Loch. There are stories of St. Munn from the 6th century and much later a quarantine station and then submarine based for the UK and then the US, which based ballistic missile submarines there for 3 decades, but vacated the Loch in 2009. 

Holy Loch Marina is now the dominant water-based activity, located at the site of the Robertson yard, which built a couple of America's cup challengers 60 or so years ago. The marina connects to Gourock--not too far from Glasgow--on the other side of the Clyde by ferry.


----------



## donjuanluis

fallard said:


> You folks are moving too fast for me. donjuanluis obviously got my post, but there is an interesting history to the watery locale. Those of you interested in history might look up Holy Loch. There are stories of St. Munn from the 6th century and much later a quarantine station and then submarine based for the UK and then the US, which based ballistic missile submarines there for 3 decades, but vacated the Loch in 2009.
> 
> Holy Loch Marina is now the dominant water-based activity, located at the site of the Robertson yard, which built a couple of America's cup challengers 60 or so years ago. The marina connects to Gourock--not too far from Glasgow--on the other side of the Clyde by ferry.


In my search, and after finding the relevant information to the place, also found interesting history in wikipedia, and some other blogs related to the subs campaigns.


----------



## donjuanluis

don't look in Argentina...If you take a good look to the pictures, it will be easy to find it using Google earth, there is only one port with such a long wave braker (barrier), and city just behind.


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Mar Del Platta, Argentina.


Given that I've thrown Plate and Montevideo and every second pic DLJ has posted I'll be mightily pissed off is this is it and I missed the bugger.


----------



## Zanshin

The first picture has a green entrance marker on the port side, so it is an IALA-B country (taking European countries out of the running).

How about the Port of Callao, in Peru?


----------



## donjuanluis

IALA B is correct. South América also, but not Peru. Better to look in the east coast.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Zanshin

How about Buenos Aires in Brazil? That breakwater looks quite long and seems to point towards an area with high-rise buildings.


----------



## copacabana

Zanshin said:


> How about Buenos Aires in Brazil? That breakwater looks quite long and seems to point towards an area with high-rise buildings.


Don't tell me they've moved Buenos Aires again!


----------



## donjuanluis

Zanshin said:


> How about Buenos Aires in Brazil? That breakwater looks quite long and seems to point towards an area with high-rise buildings.


BuenosAires does not have breakwater, and is not in Brazil either. But Brazil is playing.


----------



## Zanshin

LOL - I don't know how I got Buenos Aires in there; that's embarassing and I'd prefer to edit my post, but won't. I wanted to write Sao Paolo / Santos in Brazil but when I went back to check Google Earth I found no breakwater. But I did check Buenos Aires and that is the breakwater I saw - it is over 2km long and easily visible in google earth.


----------



## donjuanluis

Zanshin said:


> LOL - I don't know how I got Buenos Aires in there; that's embarassing and I'd prefer to edit my post, but won't. I wanted to write Sao Paolo / Santos in Brazil but when I went back to check Google Earth I found no breakwater. But I did check Buenos Aires and that is the breakwater I saw - it is over 2km long and easily visible in google earth.


i guessed you were confusing names but could not figure what was it. Santos is not what we are looking for. Buenos Aires has a small break water. The one I'm talking is at least 4 km long..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk now Free


----------



## copacabana

No mountains on the coast. I'm guessing it's in the northeast of Brazil.

(And Zanshin, don't worry about it! We get this all the time.)


----------



## donjuanluis

copacabana said:


> No mountains on the coast. I'm guessing it's in the northeast of Brazil.
> 
> (And Zanshin, don't worry about it! We get this all the time.)


you are heading the right way


----------



## copacabana

Is it in Brazil?


----------



## copacabana

Salvador, Bahia? I think I've found the green lighthouse on the breakwater, but the rest doesn't look quite right to me.


----------



## donjuanluis

copacabana said:


> Is it in Brazil?


not Salvador. but keep in Brazil

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk now Free


----------



## donjuanluis

copacabana said:


> Don't tell me they've moved Buenos Aires again!


don't tell any argentinian. they get upset pretty easy...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk now Free


----------



## copacabana

donjuanluis said:


> don't tell any argentinian. they get upset pretty easy...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk now Free


And imagine how Brazilians would feel having to put up with 10 million Porteños!


----------



## copacabana

Luis, I don't have google maps on my computer so I'm left with pretty primitive search tools. I'm going to hazard a last guess- Suape, Pernambuco. I'm off to a meeting,but if I'm right (and I'm probably not!), I'll post in a few hours.


----------



## Zanshin

I zoomed in on Google Earth, the first hit was the shipping terminal to the south of Recife, but then I went to the city itself and I believe that copacabana (which is a plateau in the mountains of Peru, right?) has got it!


----------



## donjuanluis

Zanshin said:


> I zoomed in on Google Earth, the first hit was the shipping terminal to the south of Recife, but then I went to the city itself and I believe that copacabana (which is a plateau in the mountains of Peru, right?) has got it!


it is Recife. Suape was close... so the exact place is 8º02.8'S 34º51.43'W

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Zanshin

I believe that Copacabana (in Uruguay, wasn't it?) has the next picture


----------



## copacabana

So who is the winner??? I believe I'll concede this to Zanshin who was closer with Recife, if you are in agreement. I though about Recife, I city I know fairly well, but the buildings just didn't look right to me (and still don't!!).

BTW, Copacabana is a beach in Rio (and a small town on lake Titicaca on the Bolivian Altiplano!).


----------



## Zanshin

Go ahead, Copa - I'm at work and don't have access to my pictures and you had it. And perhaps one day I can watch the beach babes on lake Titicaca (a work colleague was on the Peruvian side recently, and he didn't mention anything about beaches).


----------



## donjuanluis

copacabana said:


> So who is the winner??? I believe I'll concede this to Zanshin who was closer with Recife, if you are in agreement. I though about Recife, I city I know fairly well, but the buildings just didn't look right to me (and still don't!!).
> 
> BTW, Copacabana is a beach in Rio (and a small town on lake Titicaca on the Bolivian Altiplano!).


you go Copacabana. I liked a lot Copacabana in Rio, but I prefer Ipanema where the garotas walk dancing

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk now Free


----------



## copacabana

OK then, I'll go next. Zanshin and Don Juan are true gentlemen.

This picture (if it loads...) is of a location quite popular with the few foreign cruising boats that make it to Brazil. I'm looking for the name of the town and the island. If it's too hard, I can post another photo a bit later. A small hint: the rock jutting up in the mountains is a well-known landmark on the island.


----------



## copacabana

BTW Zanshin, I answered your PM, but I can't see if my answer went out or not...


----------



## donjuanluis

Are we looking in some place of Angra dos Reis?


----------



## copacabana

Yup. You're almost there.


----------



## copacabana

Time for another clue. Here's the main church in the town.


----------



## donjuanluis

Vila do Abrao, Ilha Grande...but the rock in the first picture think is in the west side.
here is the church at night http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14162648


----------



## copacabana

You've nailed it Don Luis! Abraão, Ilha Gande it is. The rock is Pico do Papagaio, visible as you enter the bay of Abraão.

Here is another shot of the island, this time on the other side- Lopes Mendes beach, one of the nicest in Brazil. I'll be there in January, cruising around the island. It's a little slice of paradise!


----------



## donjuanluis

copacabana said:


> You've nailed it Don Luis! Abraão, Ilha Gande it is. The rock is Pico do Papagaio, visible as you enter the bay of Abraão.
> 
> Here is another shot of the island, this time on the other side- Lopes Mendes beach, one of the nicest in Brazil. I'll be there in January, cruising around the island. It's a little slice of paradise!


i agree it is almost paradise. don't know how much expensive paradise is right now since last time i visited 18 years ago. January is going to be hot. but cariocas are used to it.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk now Free


----------



## copacabana

Brazil is quite expensive, especially the southeast region. I'm often shocked at restaurant prices in the Angra region and I'm talking about the simple little places you row to from your boat to eat fresh fish! You're right, January is the height of summer and HOT! (But I quite like the heat )


----------



## donjuanluis

I don't know the exact written rules of this game, and for that reason I'm posting a couple of pictures took my self when I was a teenager (1983). If you identify the ship, you will know the place, because as far as I know she is still there. The qulity if very poor, but that is like it was in that time, at least for me.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Its not there anymore. It burt down a few years ago. Cutty Sark in England somewhere.


----------



## donjuanluis

Is not the Cutty Sark. The one I'm talking about you still can visit and take a tour.


----------



## ebs001

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Its not there anymore. It burt down a few years ago. Cutty Sark in England somewhere.


According to Wiki the Cutty Sark has undergone extensive restoration since the fire of 2007 and is now once again on display in Greenwich, England. I don't think this pisture however is of the Cutty Sark for one thing the stern is totally different and for another it has been on drydock since the 50's.


----------



## donjuanluis

The ship I'm playing with is older than Cutty Sark, and sailed by her own power on 2012...


----------



## tdw

Balclutha ?


----------



## donjuanluis

tdw said:


> Balclutha ?


Balclutha is 90 years younger, and according to wiki is steel-hulled.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk now Free


----------



## tdw

donjuanluis said:


> Balclutha is 90 years younger, and according to wiki is steel-hulled.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk now Free


boom ... I was about to try the Russian old lady, Kruzenshtern but checked and saw she way way too young. Than I came across Balclutha and like an idiot didn't bother to check dates. Arggggggghhhhhh.

How about the Constitution ? Age would work and she is I believe still sailing. The pics are faint but there is a vagure resemblence. Star of India is another oldie but her paintwork does not match your pic.

I'm going Constitution. I think I can even prove it.


----------



## tdw




----------



## donjuanluis

tdw said:


> boom ... I was about to try the Russian old lady, Kruzenshtern but checked and saw she way way too young. Than I came across Balclutha and like an idiot didn't bother to check dates. Arggggggghhhhhh.
> 
> How about the Constitution ? Age would work and she is I believe still sailing. The pics are faint but there is a vagure resemblence. Star of India is another oldie but her paintwork does not match your pic.
> 
> I'm going Constitution. I think I can even prove it.


USS Constitution it is, amazing sailing frigate, with more than 200 years, still standing...
Here i found a link about her last sailing, celebrating 200 years of her most famous battles.
'Old Ironsides' sets sail in Massachusetts - CNN.com


----------



## fallard

Could that be the USS Constellation in Baltimore, Maryland?


----------



## tdw

fallard said:


> Could that be the USS Constellation in Baltimore, Maryland?


 Got there first.

Sorry, Fallard are you answering my pic ? if you are that was my answer to DJL, my apologies if I've confused the issue.

I'm tied up for the next few hours. Will try and post new pic asap.


----------



## fallard

No problem, tdw: I was answering dlj and hadn't seen your response. dlj's photos were murky enough that I thought the stern area looked more like that of Constellation, which was by the same designer, and almost a sister ship--although slightly smaller (38 guns vs. 44 for Constitution).


----------



## tdw

Ok, another ship. Need the name , not just the location.

Fallard ..... I confess I didn't notice you posted Constelation .... my befuddled mind saw it as Constitution.


----------



## donjuanluis

tdw said:


> Ok, another ship. Need the name , not just the location.
> 
> Fallard ..... I confess I didn't notice you posted Constelation .... my befuddled mind saw it as Constitution.


Even the picture is modified, flags are blur, think is a replica, about 70 ft, 8 or 10 cannons, some things in the rig don't fit to me. Think the place is Sydney port, and found the war ship besides is D11. Replica is not scaled because cannons seem proper size.

This is my evidence so far:
File:Young Endeavour man the mast.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://www.namaroundtheworld.net/me...alia/photos/new-south-wales/sydney,5-port.jpg
HMAS Vampire (D11) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I've seen tons of replica pictures, but none are the class of this ship. I wonder what kind of ship is it: brigantine, small frigate, late caravel...


----------



## donjuanluis

we missed the show!!! International Fleet Review - Tall ships and warships
too bad the layout had changed...


----------



## fallard

Is this the Duyfken replica when she was at the Australian National Maritime Museum in Sydney?


----------



## donjuanluis

try this search in google "australian maritime museum tall ships replica -endeavour" ant tell me what you find....


----------



## fallard

djl: The bow of the Endeavour replica is very different from that of this ship in tdw's post. Check out "Duyfken replica", representing the first European ship to visit Australia.


----------



## tdw

donjuanluis said:


> we missed the show!!! International Fleet Review - Tall ships and warships
> too bad the layout had changed...


and a fine show it was too. 

This little ship had however moved on well before the fleet review. Yes she is a replica but full size.


----------



## fallard

tdw: It still looks like Duyfken to me. The Duyfken replica was moved from Sydney to Fremantle during the Australian winter of 2012.


----------



## tdw

fallard said:


> tdw: It still looks like Duyfken to me. The Duyfken replica was moved from Sydney to Fremantle during the Australian winter of 2012.


Sorry mate, I wasn't paying attention. Yes indeed she is the Duyfken. You know she came to Sydney on board that sinkable transporter not under her own sail. Not usre how they got her back to Freo but that's where she lives now.


----------



## fallard

Another tall ship replica away from home port. Lots of clues in the photos. Please identify the ship and the location.


----------



## obelisk

The Gotheborg in Gothenburg, Sweden


----------



## LaurenceU

With the Swedish and (I think) Finnish flag at the mast top and Dutch flag on starboard I've been looking for a Swedish tall ship berthed in the Netherlands.

wrong! It is Replica of the Kalmar Nyckel build in Wilmington, Delaware.

Kalmar Nyckel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

but where was she in Sept 2004 when the photo was taken? I am assuming it was date stamped correctly

the dutch flag points me to Holland but possibly this flag was worn due to its heritage (original was Dutch built). My guess is east coast US, perhaps Rhode Island, Vinyard Haven, Cape cod region?


----------



## LaurenceU

obelisk said:


> The Gotheborg in Gothenburg, Sweden


yes I thought she was the Gotheborg, but though there are similarities the figurehead is completely different. I think you will agree we are looking at The Kalmar Nyckel.


----------



## LaurenceU

just found a 2004 sailing schedule for the Kalmar Nyckel. she was scheduled to be in Mystic, Connecticut from Sept 4-7 then Tubman-Garrett Park, Wilmington from Sept 10-19.


----------



## fallard

LawrenceU got it! That was a lot faster than i expected, but leaving the date on the photos was deliberate. The Kalmar Nyckel visited Mystic Seaport in that timeframe and is shown at Mystic River Park, by the Route 1 drawbridge in these photos.

BTW, the dutch flag may be there because the original ship was Dutch.










OBTW, I don't think the tender is an historical replica!


----------



## LaurenceU

I am thinking this will be tough, but I shouldn't underestimate the resourcefulness of sailnetters.


----------



## donjuanluis

Are we in FL? my first guess will be Titusville


----------



## donjuanluis

I think I found it, bridge to Garden Island (Mangles Bay, Australia)...where else???


----------



## bfloyd4445

cant figure. All you guys are out there in all these exotic places and you sit inside looking up pictures on the computer?.....I wou;ld be out doin stuff if I was you


----------



## LaurenceU

donjuanluis said:


> I think I found it, bridge to Garden Island (Mangles Bay, Australia)...where else???


Of course it is, where else?  well done, donjuanluis!, I don't know how you got that so quickly. of course you know I am over her in West Oz, what else gave it away?

Your turn.


----------



## LaurenceU

bfloyd4445 said:


> cant figure. All you guys are out there in all these exotic places and you sit inside looking up pictures on the computer?.....I wou;ld be out doin stuff if I was you


Yes sometimes I get hooked and spend a lot of time own this thread, like the recent post by Fallard at Mystic. Took me a long time but was enjoyable and I learned a lot, firstly when I was in the wrong place looking at tall ships in Sweden, Holland, and then when I narrowed it down to East coast USA, where have never visited.

Mostly not much time, check sailnet from my Ipad which i can do on the bus to work, on my boat, or while i am preparing dinner.


----------



## donjuanluis

After my first wild guess, y went to Perth using maps.google.com, then enabled Pictures, and activate filter tag "bridge", and that is all. In browser mode you can see thumbnails of pictures, and discard the ones that are very different even in a large zoom out of the map.
In the other hand, have to say I'm my own boss, and I'm about to fire myself for being so much time on this game, which I prefer over any facebook, twitter or locals news paper.

Picture will be in a while, have to work a bit.

have fun


----------



## donjuanluis

bfloyd4445 said:


> cant figure. All you guys are out there in all these exotic places and you sit inside looking up pictures on the computer?.....I wou;ld be out doin stuff if I was you


I believe the ones are sailing are not playing right now, they come time to time, and always when in anchorage with free wifi and some daikiri dancing around. While some of us, running from one place to other, with phones, notebooks, tablets, you name it, are hung on this social exchange while working, or trying to. Also there are periods, and waves.
For mei it is a induced way of learning, and sneak other peoples experiences and adventures, to plan my own one...

regards, have fun.


----------



## donjuanluis

easy one


----------



## tdw

I spend most of my day either talking with clients or working on this thing so I keep Sailnet and youTube running in the background and just have a look see every now and then. 

Damn you Lawrence... I sat here staring at that shot and forgot completely that you are a SandGroper. Shoot.


----------



## tdw

Montevideo Harbour


----------



## tdw

Not for a moment do I really think I'm right but one of these day DJL is bound to post something Montevideo and I'm gonna be ready for him .


----------



## Faster

South Florida Container Facility... Miami harbour


----------



## fallard

Port Everglades (at Ft. Lauderdale) The building to the right behind the tug boats is the cruise ship terminal.


----------



## donjuanluis

fallard said:


> Port Everglades (at Ft. Lauderdale) The building to the right behind the tug boats is the cruise ship terminal.


Fallard is up to you. I said it was easy...and some of you go often through it. keep it up

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk now Free


----------



## fallard

Another historic vessel replica in an historic port. We need the name of both. The vessel is associated with some notable "firsts".

Didn't want to make this too easy: the photo resolution was lowered enough that you would need quite a bit of imagination to figure out the name on the travelift.


----------



## donjuanluis

difficult one! private replica, looks like a sloop? or I'm not seeing something, but the tender!!.


----------



## donjuanluis

Can it be Providence sloop, in Newport, Rhode Island Tall Ship Providence | The Official Flag Ship of Rhode Island But don't see any cannons.


----------



## donjuanluis

can not be wrong, here is some evidence Fencing Frog: Prescott Farm and the Sloop Providence


----------



## donjuanluis

did not see the cannons because they are hidden...


----------



## fallard

djl: great job! As you know, the original Providence was the first ship of the American Navy and was the first command of John Paul Jones.

Apparently the Providence is privately owned and is for sale: 1976 Classic Tall Ship Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Your turn.


----------



## donjuanluis

fallard said:


> djl: great job! As you know, the original Providence was the first ship of the American Navy and was the first command of John Paul Jones.
> 
> Apparently the Providence is privately owned and is for sale: 1976 Classic Tall Ship Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
> 
> Your turn.


guessed it was private bacause the mooring and the tender. You cofirmed that with the sale info. Fiber glass replica? uh 61ft! 13 working cannons, great sloop for mozambique coast and some other piracy places.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk now Free


----------



## donjuanluis

I will make next one easy, so didn't took off some important clues...
Only name of the ship (pictures are 2013)


----------



## obelisk

that one has got to be the Gothenborg!


----------



## donjuanluis

obelisk said:


> that one has got to be the Gothenborg!


correct. well done. your turn.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk now Free


----------



## bfloyd4445

donjuanluis said:


> I believe the ones are sailing are not playing right now, they come time to time, and always when in anchorage with free wifi and some daikiri dancing around. While some of us, running from one place to other, with phones, notebooks, tablets, you name it, are hung on this social exchange while working, or trying to. Also there are periods, and waves.
> For mei it is a induced way of learning, and sneak other peoples experiences and adventures, to plan my own one...
> 
> regards, have fun.


don't get me wrong, I am no different and can find lots of excuses for sitting my big butt in a chair reading the forums. Your right, lots to learn here and good people. The forums have helped me lots with my miniscule sailboat knowledge


----------



## obelisk

where is this special place?


----------



## donjuanluis

you are asking in which exact place of Bay of Islands, NZ? i didn't know about this place until today, beautiful indeed...


----------



## obelisk

we are not within the Bay of Islands with this picture and, yes, i would like the name of the harbor. it does have some historical significance.


----------



## fallard

Whangamumu Harbor, where there is an old whaling station? This would be just to the east of Bay of Islands, NZ.


----------



## obelisk

that's the spot! quite a beautiful anchorage and very interesting ashore with the old whaling station and great hiking on both the Whangamumu peninsula and towards Cape Brett. fallard's turn.


----------



## fallard

This location is known for history, nearby scenery, and local color. Our boat is somewhere in this photo, so you know it's somewhere on the US east coast.


----------



## bfloyd4445

near ft donnalson? excuse spelling


----------



## obelisk

provincetown, MA?


----------



## fallard

That was fast work, obelisk! The photo was taken from the Pilgrim Monument. Nearby is the Cape Cod National Seashore.

Your turn!


----------



## obelisk

i was waiting for some epoxy to dry, nothing but time! OK, just the name of the island where this was taken will take this one. Easter Sundau 2012


----------



## Zanshin

Those are some nice pictures and I'm sure that there are sufficient clues in there for someone who hasn't been there to identify th esource. The "Alpha and Omega" is the initial giveaway, then the writing to the left and right looks like it might also be Greek, but the island vegatation certainly isn't Grecian. White tourist, black cleric. Satellite dish pointing low to the horizon, volcanic hills and lush green growths. Inside, the symbolism of the two differing Sacred Hearts should mean something more than it does to me.


----------



## obelisk

this particular cathedral has a rather dark history.


----------



## obelisk

one of these should give it away


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Tores Strait Islands, Far north Australia? The square rock bit is not a swimming pool but a tidal fish trap.


----------



## obelisk

good thought but the square rock bit is the remains of an old wharf, constructed by locals in the 1870s. think farther east than torres straits.


----------



## fallard

The church is St. Michel Cathedral at Rikitea in the Gambier Islands. It was reportedly built using forced labor and had fallen into disrepair, but looks like it was restored recently.

BTW, the Gambier Islands are quite a way east of the Torres Straits.


----------



## LaurenceU

fallard said:


> The church is St. Michel Cathedral at Rikitea in the Gambier Islands. It was reportedly built using forced labor and had fallen into disrepair, but looks like it was restored recently.
> 
> BTW, the Gambier Islands are quite a way east of the Torres Straits.


But closer going east than west  almost to Pitcairn and over half way to South America. Well done.


----------



## donjuanluis

Interesting...


----------



## obelisk

fallard has it. the church has been beautifully restored recently. by coincidence, I was there for Easter Sunday and attended the service. it was quite a happening! The Reverend Honore Laval is reported to have caused the deaths of over 5000 locals during his reign in the late 1800s.


----------



## fallard

My first visit to this city was 42 years ago and it was by water. The domed structure may make this one easy to locate, but what is the area in the foreground? Need the name of this area and the city.


----------



## Seaduction

I'm back. Helsinki Cathedral. The port and Ferry docks.


----------



## fallard

The Cathedral made it easy, apparently. The foreground is their famous Market Square, located on South Harbor.

Seaduction, that was fast: your turn.


----------



## Seaduction

It is an island.


----------



## Zanshin

Fallard - I think I posted a very similar picture somewhere in the first 20 pages of this thread  Small word, eh? I wish I could have gotten in before Seaduction...


----------



## Seaduction

This photo may narrow the area to search.


----------



## Faster

Cozumel, Mexico?


----------



## Seaduction

Right you are, Faster, How'd you guess? Your turn.


----------



## Faster

The Trans Caribe ferry line isn't really.... Were the two sailboats in pic 2 former AC 12 meters? That had me thinking US eastern seaboard at first...

Stand down for a bit.. pic in a couple of hours...promise.


----------



## Seaduction

Faster said:


> The Trans Caribe ferry line isn't really.... Were the two sailboats in pic 2 former AC 12 meters? That had me thinking US eastern seaboard at first...
> 
> Stand down for a bit.. pic in a couple of hours...promise.


Yes, 2 former 12meters that are taking passengers out for a "race" for a small fee.


----------



## Faster

Found something I can use: Another island....


----------



## Seaduction

X marks the spot?


----------



## Faster

Seaduction said:


> X marks the spot?


----------



## Seaduction

Sorry, I had no picture initially, just a box with an x in it. Now I have a picture.


----------



## donjuanluis

Using some SWAG would say Martinique


----------



## Zanshin

Iles des Saintes, Caribbean. I have a similar picture of the same Star Clipper cruise ship on my pages, taken from a similar angle, just a bit higher up the hill


----------



## Seaduction

St. Lucia?


----------



## Faster

Zanshin said:


> Iles des Saintes, Caribbean. I have a similar picture of the same Star Clipper cruise ship on my pages, taken from a similar angle, just a bit higher up the hill


Yes.... very easy for anyone who's been there. This is one of our favourite spots. The next clue would have been a giveaway for anyone who's seen it...



Zanshin, you got one in on time!!


----------



## Zanshin

Thanks Faster (BTW, that building in the second picture is the island's doctor's office / house.

Here's one somewhat distant from Guadeloupe and the Isles des Saintes


----------



## Seaduction

I have an acquaintance that just finished a cruise on a cruise ship that went to Norway, Greenland, Iceland and I'm not sure if Spitzbergen was on the itinerary or not. Svalbard would be an interesting visit in the summer months.


----------



## Zanshin

Seaduction - you are good, but not yet quite good enough to win the right to post the next picture. The location I'm after is not part of the Svalbard group or on Spitzbergen. But it is rather cold there most of the year and those living nearby (a relative term), do speak Norwegian.


----------



## Seaduction

Zanshin said:


> Seaduction - you are good, but not yet quite good enough to win the right to post the next picture. The location I'm after is not part of the Svalbard group or on Spitzbergen. But it is rather cold there most of the year and those living nearby (a relative term), do speak Norwegian.


You're looking for Bjornoya (Bear Island) to the South, correct?


----------



## Zanshin

Correct, it is indeed Bear Island, or "Bjørnøya" - I liked reading Alistair MacLean novels in years past and one of the was "Bear Island" with Perleporten featured in it. I missed the image in your post somehow, otherwise I would have handed over the reins earlier.

p.s. I checked the Wiki page and see you were correct about the Svalbard archipelago as well, I thought that Bear Island didn't belong to it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bear_Island_(Norway)


----------



## Seaduction

Zanshin, please post another photo. I'd much rather try to identify them than post one of my boring photos. I found a very interesting blog about Bear Island and similar places here:Ultima Thule: The frightful but terrific Bear Island
Thanks.


----------



## Zanshin

Seaduction - I think that I got the picture from that blog, I read it last night before I got confirmation that my answer to the Iles des Saintes was correct.

I'll post another picture in a couple of minutes... I need a coffee break at work and have to think of a location that will be challenging enough to last more than a couple of minutes.


----------



## Zanshin

Where is this Daymark?










p.s. Extra points for those who can tell what the shape denotes


----------



## Seaduction

The Kugelbake (German: Ball Beacon) is a historic aid to navigation in the city of Cuxhaven, Germany, at the northernmost point of Lower Saxony, where the River Elbe flows into the North Sea. In the Low German dialect of the Middle Ages, the term bake referred to all navigational aids - including lighthouses. About 30 meters (100 feet) high and built of wood, the Kugelbake is the principal landmark of Cuxhaven; since 1913, it has been depicted on the city's coat of arms. Large wooden structures guiding mariners have stood on this spot for over 300 years.[1][2]


----------



## Faster

Seaduction said:


> The Kugelbake (German: Ball Beacon) is a historic aid to navigation in the city of Cuxhaven, Germany, at the northernmost point of Lower Saxony, where the River Elbe flows into the North Sea. In the Low German dialect of the Middle Ages, the term bake referred to all navigational aids - including lighthouses. About 30 meters (100 feet) high and built of wood, the Kugelbake is the principal landmark of Cuxhaven; since 1913, it has been depicted on the city's coat of arms. Large wooden structures guiding mariners have stood on this spot for over 300 years.[1][2]


No idea if this is right, Sea.... but you were supposed to take more than two minutes...


----------



## Seaduction

Thought I'd sneak it in while Zanshin goes for coffee. I'd like him to post another as well. I have no idea what the shape means.


----------



## Zanshin

<sigh> Back from my coffee and it has already been cracked. But since Seaduction didn't get the bonus / extra merit question I'll post another picture.

I have sailed here, but it wasn't on Zanshin:


----------



## Seaduction

I've been out back sanding teak on my boat, but I just took a break to find this:
Frankfurt on the Main River. I've done some sightseeing river cruises on the Rhine back in 1968.


----------



## Zanshin

Correct, seaduction. I did my German license lessons in the building behind where that picture was taken. 
All yours.


----------



## Seaduction

This one?


----------



## Seaduction

Please post another photo. I have a couple of hours of varnish work to do now.


----------



## Zanshin

I'll start off with a low-resolution picture to make things a bit difficult:


----------



## Seaduction

Just a break for lunch; Victoria Quays, Sheffield, England. You can stay in one of those Houseboathotels.com


----------



## Zanshin

OK - how the $§%&%&§$%$&$%/)%&()& did you get that? I lived in Sheffield for a while, and even then I might not have recognized it from that picture.

If I had any hair on my head left then I'd tear it out in frustration. Next time I'll just post a picture, out of focus, blown-out highlights, of an ice-packed harbour during a foggy snowstorm and just dare you to try to guess it.

p.s. Should I have removed the EXIF information in the JPG? I didn't check if the picture had metatags.


----------



## Seaduction

Zanshin said:


> OK - how the $§%&%&§$%$&$%/)%&()& did you get that? I lived in Sheffield for a while, and even then I might not have recognized it from that picture.
> 
> If I had any hair on my head left then I'd tear it out in frustration. Next time I'll just post a picture, out of focus, blown-out highlights, of an ice-packed harbour during a foggy snowstorm and just dare you to try to guess it.
> 
> p.s. Should I have removed the EXIF information in the JPG? I didn't check if the picture had metatags.


Whats a metatag? I cheated and used my computer. I promise not to guess at anymore today. I'll just lurk:laugher


----------



## Seaduction

Let me google that for you


----------



## Zanshin

You can't lurk - you need to post a picture.


----------



## Faster

I dunno, Zanshin... I'm thinking Seaduction has managed a (long distance) Vulcan Mind-meld with you....


----------



## Seaduction

Faster said:


> I dunno, Zanshin... I'm thinking Seaduction has managed a (long distance) Vulcan Mind-meld with you....


Faster, please post a pic, or appoint a member to post. Thank you, my best pictures are old fashioned paper ones.


----------



## Faster

OK... see what you can do here..


----------



## Seaduction

Faster, I found some clues. In the photo on the right side of the big tree is a small airplane with pontoons I believe. Also, the background has a rather large ship, perhaps a ferry boat, docked at a pier. Just trying to bump the post higher up in the queue.


----------



## Faster

Significant clues in the foreground, actually, too.... You're right, it's a busy floatplane port...

Here's a shot from nearby:


----------



## Seaduction

Aha, found it. They're called pulp stones. Come on guys, lots of clues.


----------



## tdw

Seaduction said:


> Aha, found it. They're called pulp stones. Come on guys, lots of clues.


Nainamo.


----------



## Seaduction

:thewave:
http://www3.telus.net/jenni_gehlbach/quarries.html


----------



## Faster

TDW's got it.. Nanaimo harbour, and specifically Newcastle Island Marine Park, with the second pic from nearby Protection island, the famed Dinghy dock pub behind the foliage on the right. (The palms were supposed to throw you off)

Interesting link, Seaduction... but whoever it is got it wrong. Gabriola Island is a few miles distant, and all the quarry/pulpstone/pillar references are actually to do with Newcastle Island, currently the park. 

This park has many kms of trails, several quarry ruins, footings of old canneries, was a significant coal mining area (hence the name).. Coal shafts and tunnels run under the sea between Naniamo and Newcastle, and an old ventilator shaft still stands.

A former Union Steamships tour stop, the original dance hall still stands and is often rented out for parties and weddings. Campsites, passenger ferries, camp floats for 60 odd boats and dozens of mooring buoys round out one of BC's premier sailing destination.


----------



## Seaduction

Faster said:


> TDW's got it.. Nanaimo harbour, and specifically Newcastle Island Marine Park, with the second pic from nearby Protection island, the famed Dinghy dock pub behind the foliage on the right. (The palms were supposed to throw you off)
> 
> Interesting link, Seaduction... but whoever it is got it wrong. Gabriola Island is a few miles distant, and all the quarry/pulpstone/pillar references are actually to do with Newcastle Island, currently the park.
> 
> This park has many kms of trails, several quarry ruins, footings of old canneries, was a significant coal mining area (hence the name).. Coal shafts and tunnels run under the sea between Naniamo and Newcastle, and an old ventilator shaft still stands.
> 
> A former Union Steamships tour stop, the original dance hall still stands and is often rented out for parties and weddings. Campsites, passenger ferries, camp floats for 60 odd boats and dozens of mooring buoys round out one of BC's premier sailing destination.


It seems like a scholarly article with several references, including a survey for property on Gabriola for the quarry. So there's no old sandstone quarries on Gabriola, eh?


----------



## Seaduction

Faster said:


> TDW's got it.. Nanaimo harbour, and specifically Newcastle Island Marine Park, with the second pic from nearby Protection island, the famed Dinghy dock pub behind the foliage on the right. (The palms were supposed to throw you off)
> 
> Interesting link, Seaduction... but whoever it is got it wrong. Gabriola Island is a few miles distant, and all the quarry/pulpstone/pillar references are actually to do with Newcastle Island, currently the park.
> 
> This park has many kms of trails, several quarry ruins, footings of old canneries, was a significant coal mining area (hence the name).. Coal shafts and tunnels run under the sea between Naniamo and Newcastle, and an old ventilator shaft still stands.
> 
> A former Union Steamships tour stop, the original dance hall still stands and is often rented out for parties and weddings. Campsites, passenger ferries, camp floats for 60 odd boats and dozens of mooring buoys round out one of BC's premier sailing destination.


The palms do throw one off. I saw some similar palms in Dublin, Ireland in 2009 in April. I have pictures, too. I found a website for the historical society of Gabriola which talks about the sandstone quarries as well. From late 1800 till 1936. Its this link: Gabriola Historical and Museum Society: Collections - Industry


----------



## Faster

Seaduction said:


> It seems like a scholarly article with several references, including a survey for property on Gabriola for the quarry. So there's no old sandstone quarries on Gabriola, eh?


Yeah.. sorry... learn something every day..

I guess the difference is that there's been little/no promotion or advertising of the former Gabriola sandstone industry. There does appear to be specific references to Gabriola locations, and the pulpstone references include Newcastle.

All the info available at the Newcastle quarry doesn't, IIRC, mention Gabriola but do mention the SF Mint and other buildings hence my confusion..

Thanks for that...eh?

Awaiting a picture of somewhere in Tasmania!


----------



## Seaduction

The palms in Dublin, St. Stephens Green in the city.


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Awaiting a picture of somewhere in Tasmania!


Ha bloody ha ..... 

New pic shortly ...


----------



## tdw




----------



## Seaduction

Macquarie Island, Antartica? OOPs, Tasmania. Well maybe its Australias. Its the station on the north end of the island.


----------



## tdw

Seaduction said:


> Macquarie Island, Antartica? OOPs, Tasmania. Well maybe its Australias. Its the station on the north end of the island.


Damn ... too easy eh ?

Macquarie Island it is. MI is part of the Australian Antarctic Territory.


----------



## Seaduction

Sorry for the delay; I've been sleeping. Whereabouts of this hazy picture?


----------



## Zanshin

Weeksville, North Carolina. Old WWII airship hangar?


----------



## kwaltersmi

Seaduction said:


> Sorry for the delay; I've been sleeping. Whereabouts of this hazy picture?


Looks a little like Moffett Field, but I don't think the hangar is that close to SF Bay.


----------



## fallard

I think Zanshin's got it. It looks like the Weeksville NAS, which would be recognized by folks taking the Dismal Swamp branch of the ICW. An overnight stop at nearby Elizabeth City is highly recommended.


----------



## Seaduction

Yes, Zanshin is correct. Your post Zanshin.


----------



## Zanshin




----------



## Faster

Portsmouth,Prince Rupert Bay.. Domineca?


----------



## donjuanluis

Faster you are fast indeed!!!


----------



## Zanshin

He's not only fast, but accurate.

All yours, Faster!


----------



## Faster

Thanks.. only 'fast' because I've been there, recognized the pier and the hauled out boat.. Also the terrain said 'Domenica' with it's ruggedness.

Probably well into 'recycling' images now, but we do have 'new' players... try this:


----------



## Zanshin

Hmmm.. the vegetation - Century plants, succulents and lush vegetation tell me that this is going to be in the Caribbean, as does the water. The location looks hauntingly familiar but I can't quite place it. So many boats but none look like charter ones so that narrows it down a bit.


----------



## Zanshin

It has been a couple of years since I was there, but could it be Coral Harbour, St. John, USVI?


----------



## Seaduction

Interesting, I thought the flag may be Belgium.


----------



## Seaduction

Great Harbor on Jost van Dyke?


----------



## Zanshin

Seaduction - too big and busy for Jost (see 2013 Trip Blog and Diary 2013-02-13)


----------



## Faster

Morning gents... Caribbean indeed, of course, but neither of you are close thus far.. The shoal in the foreground is large and distinctive, and obviously this is a popular cruising harbour... I believe this is really the only major anchorage on this island.

It's the island in the background in this shot as we are headed further south...


----------



## Zanshin

Although that island has a similar look to Antigua when heading south, I am certain that Antigua has more than 1 anchorage 

I bet that Mark will chime in soon, identifying not only the anchorage but naming the boats, their occupants and their liquor supplies!


----------



## Seaduction

Admiralty Bay, Bequia. (Spell checker wants to name the island Bequeath.)


----------



## Faster

Seaduction said:


> Admiralty Bay, Bequia. (Spell checker wants to name the island Bequeath.)


Got it, Seaduction.. sorry for the delay.

A truly delightful spot, that first shot was taken along the hike/walk to the other side and the turtle sanctuary.. Bequia has a charming, colourful community and a Canadian built farmers market on the waterfront.

That took longer than I thought, and Zanshin, I'd expect you'd been there before??


----------



## Seaduction

Faster said:


> Got it, Seaduction.. sorry for the delay.
> 
> A truly delightful spot, that first shot was taken along the hike/walk to the other side and the turtle sanctuary.. Bequia has a charming, colourful community and a Canadian built farmers market on the waterfront.
> 
> That took longer than I thought, and Zanshin, I'd expect you'd been there before??


Never been there myself, St. Barts was as far south as I've been. Zanshin, I'd like you to post the next photo, even though you're probably asleep by now.


----------



## Zanshin

Thanks for letting me give it a another go, Seaduction. I looked for a picture of an ice-bound, frozen over port with a deep layer of snow obscuring the details and taken in a foggy snowstorm so that Faster wouldn't get it, but couldn't find one. Here's another picture instead:


----------



## LaurenceU

I am guessing we are in the Mediterranean. there are a number of wharfs and port structures built using these cellular concrete caissons in Italy. I can't identify the location though.


----------



## Zanshin

Yes, lots of places in the Med use those concrete caissons.


----------



## LaurenceU

Thanks, not giving anything away


----------



## Zanshin

I'm trying to keep Faster from getting it took quickly  

Yes, this breakwater in the making is indeed in the Mediterranean.


----------



## Zanshin

Here's a view of how that breakwater is holding up:


----------



## Seaduction

Tanger-Med is a cargo and passenger port located about 40 km east of Tangier, Morocco. It is one of the largest ports on the Mediterranean and in Africa by capacity and went into service in July 2007. Its initial capacity was 3.5 million shipment containers.


----------



## Zanshin

Yes, it is the commercial port at Tangiers in Maroc. All yours.


----------



## Seaduction

A popular spot for a weekend cruise.


----------



## Seaduction




----------



## Seaduction

Clue.


----------



## donjuanluis

Virginia Key, and one of the pictures looks like the Jimbo Shrimp...


----------



## Seaduction

Right you are, DJL. Sorry for the delay, just got out of bed (yawn). Lets see your picture.
For those who may like to know more about this now closed eclectic destination: http://www.jimbosplace.com/


----------



## donjuanluis

Seaduction said:


> Right you are, DJL. Sorry for the delay, just got out of bed (yawn). Lets see your picture.
> For those who may like to know more about this now closed eclectic destination: Jimbo's Place, smoked fIsh, bocce, Virginia Key


Thank you for sharing, I like bocce ball, smoked fish, shrimps, icy beer, and simple frienship. 
Working on the pic....


----------



## donjuanluis

this pics are easy, I know some of you see it pretty often.


----------



## Seaduction

These photos wouldn't be from my home state, would they? Say near Fort Myers? Vacationed there a few decades ago.


----------



## donjuanluis

Seaduction said:


> These photos wouldn't be from my home state, would they? Say near Fort Myers? Vacationed there a few decades ago.


Yes it is your home state, not near Fort Myers


----------



## Seaduction

Actually, it looks like the Sanibel Island light, just a few miles from Ft. Myers.


----------



## Seaduction

Now I can determine that the color is black and white when I look closely. That's the Hillsboro Inlet light. Right?


----------



## donjuanluis

Seaduction said:


> Now I can determine that the color is black and white when I look closely. That's the Hillsboro Inlet light. Right?


You are right, Hillsboro Lighthouse. it is in your hands now.


----------



## Seaduction

Where are we?


----------



## LaurenceU

Sydney Harbour.


----------



## Geoff54

LaurenceU said:


> Sydney Harbour.


And I believe it was taken in early July, either 2005 or 2007 - Unless someone knows better, I think those were the only times USS Kitty Hawk visited Sydney


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Geoff54 said:


> I think those were the only times USS Kitty Hawk visited Sydney


???? No. Its our new patrol boat 

Makes me a tad home sick. Winter too by the looks of the westerly wind so you are right about the July.


----------



## Seaduction

LaurenceU said:


> Sydney Harbour.


Correct LaurenceU. Your turn to puzzle the Sailnetters.


----------



## LaurenceU

thanks Seaduction. I wasn't sure whether you were looking for the exact bay the photo was taken from.... glad you accepted my answer
I've got a pic on my work computer I'd like to use but that means It'll be about 12 hrs before I can post.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

LaurenceU said:


> but that means It'll be about 12 hrs before I can post.


A short games a good game....

Oh well. I could go scrub my boat.... 

Or I could go on the hunt for a nice girl to scrub it for me...


----------



## Seaduction

MarkofSeaLife said:


> A short games a good game....
> Oh.... just noticed the picture didn't show up. Must have gotten censored in the cyberspace venue.
> Oh well. I could go scrub my boat....
> 
> Or I could go on the hunt for a nice girl to scrub it for me...


----------



## tdw

Seaduction said:


>


Dead Link SeaDuction ....


----------



## Geoff54

Was this it ??


----------



## LaurenceU

Sorry for the delay, Sailnetters.


----------



## LaurenceU

Too hard? too easy? boring?


----------



## donjuanluis

we are waiting for some clues!!! let say is it in the Caribean? Near Trinidad & Tobago?
looks like a platform, but not a big one, may be a part of it. Resolution does not help so zooming won't help....


----------



## Seaduction

It looks like an industrial port (maybe Australia) but I can't find any that look like that. Australia has a lot of ports!


----------



## LaurenceU

donjuanluis said:


> we are waiting for some clues!!! let say is it in the Caribean? Near Trinidad & Tobago?
> looks like a platform, but not a big one, may be a part of it. Resolution does not help so zooming won't help....


No its not the Caribbean. The dominant structure is on its side being transported by a barge. Its tucked in behind the Island (name I am looking for) having travelled 1400 NM from where it was built and has 1440 NM to its final destination.


----------



## LaurenceU

Seaduction said:


> It looks like an industrial port (maybe Australia) but I can't find any that look like that. Australia has a lot of ports!


No its not Australia. Sunny skys and blue seas here


----------



## Seaduction

Mobile, Alabama. Pinto island port terminal?


----------



## LaurenceU

Seaduction said:


> Mobile, Alabama. Pinto island port terminal?


Sorry it's not anywhere in North America either.


----------



## LaurenceU

Pic taken from almost the same spot.


----------



## LaurenceU

and another...


----------



## tdw

I can't help but think we are in a timber region so I'll have a stab at Burma.


----------



## LaurenceU

tdw said:


> I can't help but think we are in a timber region so I'll have a stab at Burma.


Sorry not Burma, but yes it is SE Asia.


----------



## tdw

LaurenceU said:


> Sorry not Burma, but yes it is SE Asia.


Crapola ... knew it was a stretch but hope springs eternal.

Now ... apply brain power .... 1400nms from builder, 1400nms to go.

Guess .... built in South Korea.

Guess .... on its way to somewhere off the NW SHelf of Oz.

Guess .... somewhere in the Phillipines.


----------



## bigdogandy

Vung Tao?


----------



## LaurenceU

tdw said:


> Now ... apply brain power .... 1400nms from builder, 1400nms to go.


good 



tdw said:


> Guess .... built in South Korea.


No, In this case China


tdw said:


> Guess .... on its way to somewhere off the NW SHelf of Oz.


Yes


tdw said:


> Guess .... somewhere in the Phillipines.


No further south than the Phillipines


----------



## LaurenceU

bigdogandy said:


> Vung Tao?


No, it's not Vietnam, However the barge with substructure would have sailed past Vung Tao on its way to the Isand where its pictured.


----------



## Bene505

Korea

Sometimes even a blind squirrel...

Regards,
Brad


----------



## tdw

Aw crikey ... I think you have me and alas I don't have more time. I think Malaysia rather than Indonesia but that's all I've got.


----------



## LaurenceU

Bene505 said:


> Korea
> 
> Sometimes even a blind squirrel...
> 
> Regards,
> Brad


No its not Korea.



tdw said:


> Aw crikey ... I think you have me and alas I don't more time. I think Malaysia rather than Indonesia but that's all I've got.


Not Malaysia either.. but Indonesia. Thay narrows it down to 18,307 islands.

or perhaps the 922 that are permanently inhabited


----------



## newhaul

Looks like kaloon


----------



## LaurenceU

newhaul said:


> Looks like kaloon


You mean Kowloon, near Hong Kong? No, you need to travel 1406NM SW from Kowloon. The structure was constructed though at Skekou only a few miles from Kowloon.


----------



## bigdogandy

Lampung?


----------



## donjuanluis

what about narrowing to Singapore?


----------



## LaurenceU

donjuanluis said:


> what about narrowing to Singapore?


Well you can see Singapore from this Island, It's only 30-40mins by ferry.


----------



## Faster

Batam?


----------



## LaurenceU

Faster said:


> Batam?


Batam it is. I thought I would never get to pass the baton. Well done Faster, you must have just pipped Donjuanluis to the post. 
All the pics were taken from McDermotts fabrication yard there.


----------



## Faster

Well it was no particular challenge after the other wrongs and your latest hints..

Try this:


----------



## Seaduction

Faster said:


> Well it was no particular challenge after the other wrongs and your latest hints..
> 
> Try this:


Faster, you posted this before. (on November 16)


----------



## Faster

I know.. but not in this thread.. (I don't think??? if so, more sorry....)

Anyhow I guess I'd better quit guessing because I'm flush out of decent pics that haven't been used before..

In the meantime it's a freebie for someone....


----------



## donjuanluis

Faster said:


> I know.. but not in this thread.. (I don't think??? if so, more sorry....)
> 
> Anyhow I guess I'd better quit guessing because I'm flush out of decent pics that haven't been used before..
> 
> In the meantime it's a freebie for someone....


As Seaduction found it, he should be the one!!!
I found it in the thread "Picture those perfect moments", as a Vancouver water front!
Another nice thread to follow!


----------



## Faster

You are the one to "say" it.... Yes, close to home for me

Looks like you're up, DJL


----------



## tdw

Gee .. this Faster fellow is a bit of a dill isn't he ?


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> Gee .. this Faster fellow is a bit of a dill isn't he ?


Maybe.... far from Kosher, though.....

(searching for a 'dislike' button


----------



## donjuanluis

Ok, will take a minute, I have to look what I had post before!!!


----------



## donjuanluis

name of this region, or any place around!


----------



## donjuanluis

another picture from the same region


----------



## Bene505

Puerto Montt, Chile

(Maybe Cupquelan Fjord.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## donjuanluis

Yes Bene, that was quick, Puerto Mont is in the region, 100 nm from the mountain in the picture. your turn.


----------



## Seaduction

A magnificent picture of the mountain DJL. Did you photograph that one yourself?


----------



## obelisk

donjuan,

is that Pto. Auchemo (2.46 in the _Italian Guide_) or Tictoc (2.47)? I seem to remember that particular view of the Corcovado but would have to go back through my pics. Puerto Montt and the Chiloe area are truly stunning cruising grounds!!


----------



## donjuanluis

obelisk said:


> donjuan,
> 
> is that Pto. Auchemo (2.46 in the _Italian Guide_) or Tictoc (2.47)? I seem to remember that particular view of the Corcovado but would have to go back through my pics. Puerto Montt and the Chiloe area are truly stunning cruising grounds!!


I wish it was me the one who took that picture (panoramio hack), The second picture is Mount Melimoyu, In 2009 Chaiten went on, and caused a huge mess in the region. Ashes traveled across the continent and landed in our town. Every day cars were covered with a thin layer of ashes, and we are 900 nm away. I agree, it is a magnificent place to cruise. 
Corcovado is a bit to the north, and looks different. 
http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#user=370807&with_photo_id=93335069&order=date_desc


----------



## obelisk

i was down there in 2010 and again in 2012 and the damage to Chaiten was unreal. the lahars flowed right through the middle of town destroying all in their path. bulldozers and backhoes were still working nonstop to clear the debris. very sad.


----------



## Bene505

This is an easy one, so *only reply right away if you haven't gotten one correct yet*. Give a new person a chance for 24 hours.

I took this picture on Tuesday. Was in a meeting all day, and only had to turn my head to see the view.

Regards,
Brad

Please don't answer if you've gotten one correct already -- until 24 hours are up.


----------



## Geoff54

It's not 24 hours and I would feel I was cheating anyway - I spent 6 months working just down the road and often wandered down to that waterfront at lunch time. I think I even know which building you were in


----------



## Seaduction

4 hours to go. Grrrrroannnnn. Its ......... right there......


----------



## Bene505

Any new winners out there? 1 hour to go!!

(In case I'm off-line, we'll let the group confirm the winner by general consensus .)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## obelisk

i have wandered into this late and can't believe there are no takers. that's southstreet seaport, NY, NY


----------



## Seaduction

Good Morning world. Aghhhh! Its only 5:09am; darn time change! I see someone nailed it.


----------



## Seaduction

obelisk said:


> i have wandered into this late and can't believe there are no takers. that's southstreet seaport, NY, NY


There were some "rules" involved this time.


----------



## Geoff54

Bene505 said:


> (In case I'm off-line, we'll let the group confirm the winner by general consensus .)
> 
> Regards,
> Brad


Definitely South Street Seaport. Unless I'm mistaken, taken from either the Prudential-Bach Building or, more likely, the American International Group Building.

So you got it obelisk - no need to wait for Brad top post the next picture..


----------



## Seaduction

Geoff54 said:


> Definitely South Street Seaport. Unless I'm mistaken, taken from either the Prudential-Bach Building or, more likely, the American International Group Building.
> 
> So you got it obelisk - no need to wait for Brad top post the next picture..


Its 5:39am in New Zealand, if that's where Obelisk is located. May have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## obelisk

up with the sun, guys!  was i outside the 24 hour mark? i may have broken the rules because I won one a while ago. anyway, in the interest of keeping the game going, here's one:





































The name of the glacier or fijord/inlet/seno/channel will do!


----------



## Geoff54

I think you were o.k. but it's just a friendly way to waste time so I doubt anyone really minds anyway  As for your picture...  that’s a masochistic way to chill your grog.


----------



## Seaduction

Fiordo Santa Ines perhaps, off Magellan Straits?


----------



## obelisk

not santa ines, and not off magellan, but in the right region.


----------



## Seaduction

Pia Glacier and Mount Darwin off Beagle Channel (north side)?


----------



## obelisk

correct! was that from personal experience or are you just very good at GE and Panoramio?? seaduction's up.


----------



## Seaduction

obelisk said:


> correct! was that from personal experience or are you just very good at GE and Panoramio?? seaduction's up.


I confess to being a googler. I would love to have sailed to all of the places I see in my dreams; fortunately I have been lucky enough to have visited lots of countries in Europe and lots of islands in the Caribbean. I love nature and have skied the western states and Vermont mountains here, enjoying every minute of nature's wonders. I am thinking of one of the Adventure Expeditions that tours such magnificient areas as Patagonia.
I'll relinquish my post and ask you to post another; the search was lots of fun.


----------



## obelisk

thanks! i love to look back through these. in this one I am looking for the particular anchorage's name:


----------



## Bene505

obelisk said:


> up with the sun, guys!  was i outside the 24 hour mark? i may have broken the rules because I won one a while ago. anyway, in the interest of keeping the game ...


You did ok, coming in a couple hours after "open season".

Congratulations, that's a long way from you.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## obelisk

Bene505 said:


> You did ok, coming in a couple hours after "open season".
> 
> Congratulations, that's a long way from you.
> 
> Regards,
> Brad


Helps that I'm from the Eastern Seaboard! Kiwi transplant.


----------



## obelisk

just a few miles from this iconic headland


----------



## Faster

... but not "typical" conditions, I'd say


----------



## obelisk

:d :d :d :d :d


----------



## Seaduction

Less calm seas.


----------



## downeast450

Cape Horn?


----------



## obelisk

the picture of Cape Horn was a clue as to the whereabouts of the original picture. looking here for the name of the anchorage reposted here:


----------



## downeast450

So it was. I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## obelisk

this is the view from the top of the hill looking south. the next land is antarctica.


----------



## LaurenceU

I am guessing yr in the Beagle Channel? Maybe the west end?


----------



## donjuanluis

Puerto Hoppner Isla de los Estados, or next bay to the east!


----------



## Bene505

Intriguing. From the shadows on the "looking south" picture, it was afternoon when you took the pictures. Which means you are anchors on the west side of a cove. It looks like a bigger channel to the north and the cove is off a narrow, north-south running body of water.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## obelisk

LaurenceU said:


> I am guessing yr in the Beagle Channel? Maybe the west end?


surprisingly, this was taken from an anchorage to the south of the Beagle.



> Puerto Hoppner Isla de los Estados, or next bay to the east!


i wish, we bypassed Isla de los Estados but it is on the list for next time!


----------



## Bene505

I can't even get good directions on how to get there. 

https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...65OvDFhz7NVuL-wmA;&oq=new+york&t=h&mra=ls&z=2

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Seaduction

Puerto Maxwell on Isla Hermite.


----------



## Zanshin

I'm bummed - if you typed "Japan" to "China" in Google Maps it used to have a step "jet ski across the ocean", but that no longer works. Google now has a serious image and no more humour.


----------



## Seaduction

A similar looking photo on Isla Hermite. Drat! I copied it from Panoramio but the link didn't seem to work.


----------



## obelisk

Seaduction said:


> Puerto Maxwell on Isla Hermite.


correct. what a beautiful anchorage it was. the Wollanston/Hermite archipelago was so different from the Beagle that it's hard to imagine the two are separated by only 50nm.

seaduction, you're up.


----------



## Seaduction

Not so far away. No need to go to the end of the earth to find this easy location.


----------



## Faster

Good job, Sea, and nice challenge, Obelisk! That's some part of the world...


----------



## Seaduction

Faster said:


> Good job, Sea, and nice challenge, Obelisk! That's some part of the world...


Takes a very self-reliant individual venture off in that beautiful, awesome region.


----------



## Bene505

obelisk said:


> correct. what a beautiful anchorage it was. the Wollanston/Hermite archipelago was so different from the Beagle that it's hard to imagine the two are separated by only 50nm.
> 
> seaduction, you're up.


That was excellent. I actually poured over Google maps, trying to match the location.

Can you send a lat/lon or a map picture of where it is? (Simple method is to find it on maps.google.com and then chose the provide-link button. And then post the link here link.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## obelisk

> That was excellent. I actually poured over Google maps, trying to match the location.
> 
> Can you send a lat/lon or a map picture of where it is? (Simple method is to find it on maps.google.com and then chose the provide-link button. And then post the link here link.)
> 
> Regards,
> Brad


55 49 23.1S
67 30 39.2W

Puerto Maxwell
10.82 in _The Patagonia and Tierra del Fuego Nautical Guide_ (a.k.a. _The Italian Guide_, a beautifully composed and accurate guide and a MUST have for the area.

edit: here's the link to the google map (i left it zoomed-out to give the true sense of just how remote it is):
https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zMbgAxSK1x4g.ktp7oHmjxKs8


----------



## Zanshin

The last picture looks like it was taken from an observation deck at an airport. I always thought that the shortest walk in the world from an internation airport to a dinghy dock was in the BVI, from the airport departure gate to Trellis Bay is only about 300 yards. But this looks even shorter, whereever it may be.


----------



## Seaduction

Zanshin said:


> The last picture looks like it was taken from an observation deck at an airport. I always thought that the shortest walk in the world from an internation airport to a dinghy dock was in the BVI, from the airport departure gate to Trellis Bay is only about 300 yards. But this looks even shorter, whereever it may be.


Not an airport.


----------



## Zanshin

Hmmm... but it looks set up for a lot of traffic - a cruise ship terminal, then. How about Puerto Rico on the north shore and roughly nw of the airport? I've got a slow connection so can't check up on Google Earth.


----------



## Seaduction

Zanshin said:


> Hmmm... but it looks set up for a lot of traffic - a cruise ship terminal, then. How about Puerto Rico on the north shore and roughly nw of the airport? I've got a slow connection so can't check up on Google Earth.


Your first sentence is correct. Second sentence is not correct.


----------



## Bene505

obelisk said:


> 55 49 23.1S
> 67 30 39.2W
> 
> Puerto Maxwell
> 10.82 in _The Patagonia and Tierra del Fuego Nautical Guide_ (a.k.a. _The Italian Guide_, a beautifully composed and accurate guide and a MUST have for the area.
> 
> edit: here's the link to the google map (i left it zoomed-out to give the true sense of just how remote it is):
> https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zMbgAxSK1x4g.ktp7oHmjxKs8


Thanks Obelisk, that is amazingly remote!

Did you consider crossing to Antarctica? Or maybe that's just not possible.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Zanshin

Seaduction - does that mean I get to post 1/2 of the next picture? 

Let me see if I can find clues in your picture and I'll give it another go, but most likely someone else is going to be faster and will snatch my 1/2 victory away.


----------



## Seaduction

Zanshin said:


> Seaduction - does that mean I get to post 1/2 of the next picture?
> 
> Let me see if I can find clues in your picture and I'll give it another go, but most likely someone else is going to be faster and will snatch my 1/2 victory away.


Well, here's a clue...


----------



## Seaduction

This shouldn't be so tough. Here's another clew.


----------



## obelisk

How about Port Canaveral, FL?


----------



## Seaduction

obelisk said:


> How about Port Canaveral, FL?


Bingo! A winner. Just 30 minute drive from my home. Photo taken from aboard the Freedom of the Seas as we were embarking on a 2317 nmi. round trip through the western Caribbean. The monster ship cruises at 20 knots.








Your post, Obelisk. What part of the globe are we going to see this time?


----------



## obelisk

it is something that I don't readily admit but I took my one-and-only cruise out of there to the bahamas in 2004.

we'll take this one more tropical. where would you find this store?










or this festival?










or this gas station?


----------



## Faster

Somewhere in Tahiti?? (French logos)


----------



## obelisk

no, but this place does have an interesting history concerning the french/english colonial dynamic.


----------



## Geoff54

Nambawan is Pidgin English so probably somewhere in Oceania (or possibly West Africa). Somewhere in Papua New Guinea maybe.


----------



## tdw

I'd have thought New Guinea but I don't get the French/English connection. NG would be more German/English. 

New Caledonia perhaps.


----------



## Bene505

Vanuatu?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## obelisk

brad has got the country, but which island?? this pic should help:










view from the "public transport" at 60mph!


----------



## fallard

The last picture looks like the Mt. Yasur ash plain on Tanna, Tafea Province, Vanuatu.


----------



## Seaduction

Geoff54 said:


> Nambawan is Pidgin English so probably somewhere in Oceania (or possibly West Africa). Somewhere in Papua New Guinea maybe.


I dug this up on the internet from "the Telegraph":
The Prince of Wales introduced himself as the "nambawan pikinini bilong misis kwin" - the number one child belonging to Mrs Queen - as he spoke in Pidgin English during a visit to Papua New Guinea.

During a speech to the crowds Charles spoke in Pidgin English and told them to huge cheers: "Mi bringim bikpela tok hamamas bilong mejesti kwin Papua Niugini na olgeta haus lain bilong mi lon dispela taim bilong Diamon Jubili misis kwin. Mi tokpisin olrite?" 
Charles' words translated as: "I bring you greetings from Her Majesty the Queen of Papua New Guinea and from all my family members during this celebration of the Diamond Jubilee of the Queen. Was my Pisin correct?


----------



## donjuanluis

With last picture has to be Ambryn, and the public transport a Toyota, maybe a Hilux model.


----------



## Faster

fallard said:


> The last picture looks like the Mt. Yasur ash plain on Tanna, Tafea Province, Vanuatu.


Fallard... GE resolution isn't necessarily good enough for positive ID.. but I suspect you've got it. If Obelisk doesn't come along soon and confirm I think you can have the next go...


----------



## obelisk

Fallard, you got it. that's the ash plain from Mt. Yasur. I in tended to visit Tanna to see the volcano and stay a few days but the people were so friendly that we stayed 6 weeks and visited 5 other islands. sorry for the delay, spontaneous overnighter to some of the islands here. fallard's up.


----------



## fallard

Ambryn, which djl suggested, was a candidate until I found a YouTube video that confirmed Tanna for me.

Ok, this one is not tropical. If you figure out where it is, you'll also figure out what industry this structure served.


----------



## Azzarac

That would be the Oestricher Kran, a former wine-loading crane in Oestrich Winkel.


----------



## Zanshin

Considering I lived right across the Rhine river from that crane at one time and often took the ferry across and drove by that crane, I would tend to agree with Azzarac!


----------



## fallard

Azzarac is right. The "Wine Crane", located in Oestrich-Winkel (near Bingen) is a surviving example of a human-powered crane. It was built in 1744-45 and was used to load barges on the Rhine River. This area has been noted for wine for quite a long time--hence the "Wine Crane" label--but the crane was used to load other cargo besides wine barrels. 

BTW, the Rhine between here and Cologne is especially scenic and is not to be missed if one gets a chance to take a river cruise.

Azzerac, your turn to post.


----------



## Azzarac

OK. Let's see how well you know your wharves...










HINT: I've caught a lot of salmon here over the years.
BONUS QUESTION: Anyone know its original use?


----------



## Faster

Welcome to the game, Azzarac!

Atlantic or Pacific Salmon???


----------



## Azzarac

The good ones... Pacific salmon of course!


----------



## donjuanluis

I really don't know where in the Pacific that fising pier could be, but I like the saying "sic gorgiamus allos subjectos nunc", so we better be peacefull...


----------



## Azzarac

LOL Yeah, the kids heard that quote when they were watching the remake of the Addams Family and liked it. I thought it made a good family creed.

OK, I'll give you guys another view with a clue...


----------



## obelisk

Trinidad bay, CA. as for the pier's use, i have no clue...


----------



## fallard

It looks like Obelisk has it. The last photo can be found on a Trinidad, CA site that references the red Jumpin Jack charter fishing boat shown. 

Otherwise, the original use of the pier might have been to serve the Trinidad Whaling Station, but that would go back to 1927. Need Azzerac to confirm the location and the original use.


----------



## Azzarac

Obelisk has it! Good job.

Fallard gets the bonus point:

"When the Bruno de Hezeta expedition took possession of the bay on June 11, 1775, he called it Puerto de la Trinidad because it was Trinity Sunday. The earliest recorded wharf was a wharf constructed alongside Trinidad Head in 1870; it was used for both passengers and cargo (especially lumber). The site itself was earlier used as a whaling station.

The current all-wooden pier dates back to 1946 when it was constructed with contributions from the Arcata Lumberjacks' Association. It was then, and still is, one of the main launching sites for sportfishing craft along this wild stretch of coast."

Whatcha got for us Obelisk?


----------



## obelisk

where is this interesting building located?


----------



## LaurenceU

The Niterói contemporary art museum, Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## obelisk

correct, i guess that one was too easy. laurenceU, you're up.


----------



## LaurenceU

I don't have a pic close to hand, so I'll throw it open to anyone that hasnt yet post a pic on this thread. First one up gets to go. if no takers in 24 hours I'll take it back.


----------



## LaurenceU

Anyone with an interesting image thats not posted to this thread??? 
9 hours then I'll post one of mine


----------



## Zanshin

Since momentum is everything on the internet and nobody else has posted a picture, here's a new one:



After posting I realized that I'm off to Denmark today, I'll keep checking to see who identified the picture correctly, but I might not be online as much as I'd like.


----------



## massageatsea

British virgin Islands?


----------



## Zanshin

No, this isn't in the BVI, the one big hill on Tortola is not as high as the peaks in the picture.


----------



## Zanshin

This body of water is higher than sea level...


----------



## ggray

Yangtze River


----------



## Faster

X'in-anjiang reservoir?


----------



## fallard

Those pilings look like the kind you find on Lake Como, maybe the north end of the Lake?


----------



## Seaduction

fallard said:


> Those pilings look like the kind you find on Lake Como, maybe the north end of the Lake?


Actually Bellagio, Italy looking eastward I believe. Oh yes, Lake Como.


----------



## fallard

OK, we are actually at about the middle of Lake Como, but we are looking to the west--not east--toward Cadenabbia, perhaps from the shore at Bellagio.

Need Zanshin to confirm.


----------



## Zanshin

Fallard has spotted it first, it is indeed a picture of Lago Como in Italy, a wonderful place to be in summer, and not too shabby in the winter, either. The next lake downhill is Lago Maggiore, but that is overrun by Germans


----------



## LaurenceU

I can't pick it. I am guessing a European lake??


----------



## fallard

This one is at sea level. You are not likely to see a lot of recreational boaters in this neighborhood. The name of the structure would be nice, but we need the name of the nearby town or body of water.


----------



## Seaduction

Sea level, same country as well. Lovely Italian island to visit, Sicily is. Found this historical report on Wikepedia.
Isle of Torre Avalos is an ' island of ' Italy located in the Ionian Sea in Sicily [1] .

Administratively it belongs to Augusta , Italian commune in the province of Syracuse .

The name derives from the tower built in 1570 by the Viceroy Don Francisco de Avalos Fernandez Aquino, which occupies the entire surface of the islet.


----------



## fallard

That was fast, Seaduction, but I should have known how fast some folks can identify unique structures. This "rockpile" is located within a large harbor protected by a breakwater. Within the harbor is an Italian naval base and a NATO pier. There are large tank farms that set an industrial tone for a lot of this harbor--not exactly a recreational sailing venue. The ancient town of Augusta itself has some charm.

You're up, Seaduction


----------



## Seaduction

You're right about "unique" structures. One of the major oil companies had a major investment there in that area, and maybe still does.
Try the above picture, mateys.


----------



## Bene505

No idea where, but a fine picture.

I'd guess Australia.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Faster

Guessing fresh water?


----------



## Seaduction

Bene and Faster both correct.


----------



## tdw

Definitely Kimberleys. Prince Regent River maybe ?


----------



## Seaduction

A bit too far west Andrew. A frequently visited gorge. Clue- try 400-500 miles NE.


----------



## Seaduction

Clue: about 800 N. Mi. NW of where the swaggie in "Waltzing Matilda" drowned himself.


----------



## Bene505

Nitmiluk National Park?

It's about 800 miles NW of Winston, where the Waltzing Matilda Centre is located. It's likely not the exact river in the song, but a good enough reference point. (Learned a lot about the song doing this research.)

And it's about 500 miles NE of the Prince Regent River.

(My backup guess is Gregory National Park.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Seaduction

Bene, Congrats. Your post.


----------



## Bene505

My daughter suggested I use this picture.

It's 16 seconds into this video, taken spring of last year.






Name the body of water on Long Island's North shore. Hint, everyone was warning me about a particular submerged rock to starboard on the way in.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Faster

aahhh.... IIRC that's your boat in the movie??


----------



## fallard

Google make this one is too easy. My guess is the rock you mentioned is north of the point at the entrance. Let's see if someone else can get this.


----------



## Bene505

The rock is well inside. I'd never sailed there before, but I gave my son a sailing lesson at the south end of this area, right near where a lightship was docked, a few years back.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Bene505

Faster said:


> aahhh.... IIRC that's your boat in the movie??


Yes. I was standing on the bow during filming. Soderbergh wanted the scene back lit. The wind was very light off the port quarter so I set the autopilot under bare poles. It worked well. The water there can get a bit shallow at low tide. There wasn't much under the keel the whole time, but I'd earlier sailed around a bit and it was a pretty consistent depth. Those are our pillows.

They were great to work with.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## fallard

My guess is this is the lightship, seen here somewhat south of Newport, heading east last year. Maybe someone can figure out the the name of the pier as well as the L.I. harbor where it was docked.


----------



## Bene505

Correct lightship.

She might still be in the bay where the filming was.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## fallard

Nantucket spent the summer in Jamestown, RI, and was scheduled (Historic Nantucket Lightship in town for summer | www.jamestownpress.com | Jamestown Press) to move to NYC to be used for charters on the Hudson River.

You can also find her for sale at Yachtworld: 1950 NANTUCKET Lightship WLV-612 Power Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## LaurenceU

Well if I've followed Faster's clues correctly, the location is Oyster Bay, Long Island.


----------



## LaurenceU

Sorry, Fallard's clues


----------



## Bene505

LaurenceU said:


> Well if I've followed Faster's clues correctly, the location is Oyster Bay, Long Island.


Correct. Nicely done.

Your turn.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## LaurenceU

Try this one. I am looking for the name of the body of water.


----------



## Zanshin

The Solent?


----------



## LaurenceU

That is about as close as you can get, but not quite the answer I was looking for.


----------



## fallard

Berthon Marina at Lymington?


----------



## donjuanluis

Medina River?


----------



## LaurenceU

fallard said:


> Berthon Marina at Lymington?


Well done Fallard, Lymington River it is. Zanshin was on the mark when he homed in on the Solent. Pic was taken from the train window between Lymington Pier and Lymington Town. This one a moments earlier. 








Over to Fallard


----------



## fallard

Where is this ferry landing? Name of land or body of water will suffice, but specific locale would be nice.


----------



## Zanshin

Even though I doubt that I'm correct, my immediate thought was "Single Malt... Scotland... Islay". Perhaps I just have whisky on my mind. But it does look like left-hand drive traffic and the form and color of the license plate would fit as well.


----------



## Seaduction

Almost as far north as Cape Horn is to the South.


----------



## fallard

Not Islay, but you're close. There is an Islay distillery that produces a single malt with its "spiritual home" on the island we're looking for.


----------



## Zanshin

Oh great  That narrows it down to a couple of hundred Scottish Isles reachable only by ferry... How about the Isle of Arran, that ferry landing could be it and Arran is a good whisky to boot.

I recently had a tasting of Bowmore, the oldest Islay, which prompted my first post and I was fairly certain that I was thousands of miles away - just goes to show the power of suggestion and how the subconscious mind notices things.


----------



## Seaduction

It goes to one of these islands??


----------



## fallard

It's on the map, which really narrows things down--not "thousands"! This view is from the other side of the ferry route, looking back to the mainland terminus.


----------



## Zanshin

How about Lochaline?


----------



## Seaduction

Is this the ferry?

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/75170123?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Bene505

Armadale or Craignure

(I looked for a short ferry trip between 2 large bodies of land.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Seaduction

Between Rhubodach and Colintraive is where the ferry operates, at least part of the time.
Panoramio - Photo explorer


----------



## Seaduction

Aha, found the same view that's in post 2926 above:
Panoramio - Photo explorer


----------



## fallard

Seaduction's got it, for sure. This short (~1/4 nm) ferry route operates year-round, except for a few holidays. It's rather a fun trip and you drive on/off a ramp like a military landing craft. The main attraction on the Isle of Bute IMHO is Rothesay castle (aside from the scenery, of course) and there is a serpentine street on the south side of Rothesay that reminds me of Lombard Street in San Francisco.

By the way, the Glencallum whiskey, distilled on Islay, claims it spiritual home on Glen Callum Bay on the southern tip of Bute.

Your turn, Seaduction.


----------



## Seaduction

The Colintraive Hotel looks like a great inn to spend a few days. They also have half a dozen moorings for boats and a shower-room. Now I gotta go there.
Since Zanshin found the Scottish Isles first, I am asking him to make the next post.


----------



## fallard

Seaduction, you might want to check the water temperature after you do a Google search for ocean bathers in this area. That said it is a really cool area (double entendre intended), but you need to be prepared for rain, wind, and cool weather interspersed with incredible days in the summertime.


----------



## Seaduction

fallard said:


> Seaduction, you might want to check the water temperature after you do a Google search for ocean bathers in this area. That said it is a really cool area (double entendre intended), but you need to be prepared for rain, wind, and cool weather interspersed with incredible days in the summertime.


Like swimming in the Beagle channel.


----------



## Seaduction

http://www.seatemperature.org/europe/united-kingdom/isle-of-bute-july.htm

Brrr. I'll just stay on the QEII. (OOps, QM 2)


----------



## austintoday

Great photo! Feels like an island like of that in Byron Bay.


~Austin


----------



## Seaduction

Apologize for the delay. Was hoping to have Z do a post. This photo was taken at a "museum" dedicated to two famous entrepreneurs.


----------



## Seaduction

Same place as above photo.


----------



## jlaskowsky73

Looks like Edison park in Ft. Myers FL


----------



## Seaduction

jlaskowsky73 said:


> Looks like Edison park in Ft. Myers FL


Correct, jlaskowsky. You have won the right to post the next photo(s).  The "official" name is the "Edison and Ford Winter Estates" in Ft. Myers along the Caloosahatchee.


----------



## jlaskowsky73

Ok. This is not my photo, but it is my wife's and I favorite place to sail to. It also is a great anchorage and offers awesome sun sets!


----------



## ebs001

Estero Island, Fort Myers Beach Florida


----------



## jlaskowsky73

Right coast too far south!


----------



## fallard

Cayo Costa?


----------



## jlaskowsky73

No! But you have given me a new spot to sail to. Thanks! Look closer to Tarpon Springs FL


----------



## fallard

If you go to Cayo Costa, check out the state park at the northern end and--just for the fun of it--the "tunnel of love" further south on Cayo Costa. 

Your last clue points to one of 3 keys outside Tarpon Springs, but your photo isn't clear enough to differentiate the keys in that area.


----------



## donjuanluis

looks like my browser is missing posts, or mixing content!!!! or may be is me...


----------



## donjuanluis

donjuanluis said:


> looks like my browser is missing posts, or mixing content!!!! or may be is me...


The link I receive in the email is wrong, so I am always staring old stuff...

I gues, if I'm looking at the correct picture, by its name, it is Anclote Key. FL.


----------



## jlaskowsky73

Congrats donjuanluis!!! This is my favorite place to sail to and spend the night. Your turn.


----------



## Seaduction

donjuanluis said:


> The link I receive in the email is wrong, so I am always staring old stuff...
> 
> I gues, if I'm looking at the correct picture, by its name, it is Anclote Key. FL.


I right-clicked on the photo and selected 'properties' which revealed the name of the photo location.
Oh, its also in the link in my email from Sailnet.


----------



## fallard

OK, which of the 4 Anclote keys is it?


----------



## donjuanluis

fallard said:


> OK, which of the 4 Anclote keys is it?


north?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seaduction

fallard said:


> OK, which of the 4 Anclote keys is it?


North_Anclote_Key_North_Anclote_Key_zps1f21a4b4.jpg


----------



## donjuanluis

jlaskowsky73 said:


> Congrats donjuanluis!!! This is my favorite place to sail to and spend the night. Your turn.


think jlaskowsky73 shoul post another picture, but this time without the name of the place in it....besides my internet connection sucks! &@#$/!*(":

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seaduction

donjuanluis said:


> think jlaskowsky73 shoul post another picture, but this time without the name of the place in it....besides my internet connection sucks! &@#$/!*(":
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


Laskowsky has apparently passed the torch to you DJL. Why don't you just post a picture?


----------



## donjuanluis

Seaduction said:


> Laskowsky has apparently passed the torch to you DJL. Why don't you just post a picture?


ok i will in some time. now i am dancing....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## donjuanluis

I will like the name of the city at the end of the land in the horizon, or any name of one of the 4 hills...


----------



## donjuanluis

it may help with this zoom...


----------



## Faster

East Coast South America.. looking North?


----------



## donjuanluis

east coast South Amerca is right, but not looking north


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Can you give a hint? The thread kinda dies if its not kept moving along.


----------



## donjuanluis

the hint is the place you are looking for is not in Argentina neither Brazil....pok


----------



## donjuanluis

this picture is not mine, but really nice, you can see the port, and the hill I was asking for.


----------



## fallard

The first photo may be a view from Playa Solis, looking toward Piriapolis in the distance. The hills might include Pan de Azucar, Cerro del Burro, Cerro del Toro, and Cerro San Antonio (by the port). All in Uruguay, of course.


----------



## donjuanluis

Congrats Fallard, you made a perfect description of the place, even the place from where the pictures were taken. your post!!!


----------



## Seaduction

donjuanluis said:


> Congrats Fallard, you made a perfect description of the place, even the place from where the pictures were taken. your post!!!


 Where was the first picture taken from?


----------



## fallard

My guess--which djl confirmed--is that the first photo was taken from the beach at Solis (Playa Solis), about 6.6 nm NW of the hill at Piriapolis (shown in the last photo).

BTW, I will be away from my computer and won't be able to respond in a timely fashion if I were to post a new photo. Could Seaduction fill in at this point?


----------



## Zanshin

Folks - just a small reminder that by guessing and/or answering correctly you have taken the right but also the obligation to post the next picture. Identifying the picture and then passing the torch to someone else is not in the spirit of the game. So if you aren't willing to locate a good picture to continue the thread should you identify the current picture correctly then let someone else do so. 

(And don't be cruel to the rest of us with "I know where that is but can't post because I have no picture" type of posts, that went out in 1637 with Fermat's scribbling in his copy of "Arithmetica")


----------



## donjuanluis

Seaduction said:


> Where was the first picture taken from?


The exact place where the picture was taken is shown here, but you have the same view from Solis too, but closer. https://maps.google.com/?ll=-34.79412,-55.43920&z=15&t=h










regards...


----------



## Seaduction

Thanks for the clarification. Earlier, The only Solis I could find was near Buenos Aires


----------



## tdw

Peoples,
In the past we worked on the 24 hour limit though I suggest maybe that is excessive. any objections if we reduce it back to 12 or would 18 be fairer.

Reality is , as both Mark and zanshin have noted, this game needs to be run along speed dating lines or it all gets hopelessly bogged down.

Question ... if we decide that there is a time limit how do we choose next poster ? I'm happy to adjudicate if you wish, or perhaps more broadly any mod who happens to stumble by ..... yes that means you Fast me old mate. Alternatively as Zansin in the OP perhaps we leave it up to you ?


----------



## Faster

We need more, new players.. it's the same few participants who are running out of good pictures to post.. It's been great recently with DJL, Seaduction, Lawrence et al. but now I suspect they are running out too.

But I agree that it quickly grows stagnant if not 'fed'... 12 hours is probably fine given the variety of time zones we get to work with.


----------



## Seaduction

You fellows are just so nice and fair. What's speed dating?(ps. I'm 70.) All my "good" pictures are on Kodachrome."Momma don't take my Kodachrome away! (Paul Simon, I think....remember?)


----------



## tdw

Seaduction said:


> You fellows are just so nice and fair. What's speed dating?(ps. I'm 70.) All my "good" pictures are on Kodachrome."Momma don't take my Kodachrome away! (Paul Simon, I think....remember?)


You telling me that your pic is not genuine ? Well I never. Some people simply cannot be trusted.


----------



## Zanshin

I believe the less rules the better, it should remain fun and challenging. But we do need to get this thread rolling along again. 

Right now the thread is awaiting a new picture from either Fallard or Seaduction.


----------



## Seaduction

I will post a pic to keep the game steaming along


----------



## Seaduction

Its close to this marina where I stopped the day before.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

The red lighthouse looks like the Bahamas, Abacos, Hope Town? 😃



Mark


----------



## Seaduction

MarkofSeaLife said:


> The red lighthouse looks like the Bahamas, Abacos, Hope Town? &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> Mark


Not in the Bahamas. The picture was taken from the Atlantic ICW.


----------



## Faster

Can't find that lighthouse in Florida.. are we elsewhere?


----------



## Seaduction

Faster said:


> Can't find that lighthouse in Florida.. are we elsewhere?


Yes. Either in VA, NC or SC,


----------



## Seaduction

Tides here around 6 feet.


----------



## Seaduction

tdw said:


> You telling me that your pic is not genuine ? Well I never. Some people simply cannot be trusted.


This is more recent.


----------



## Cap-Couillon

HarborTown Light... Hilton Head Island 
Junction of the AIW and the Calibogue Sound Channel


----------



## Seaduction

Cap-Couillon said:


> HarborTown Light... Hilton Head Island
> Junction of the AIW and the Calibogue Sound Channel


You are correct Cap. The game rules require that you now post a photo for the other players to try and identify.


----------



## Cap-Couillon

That one was a gimme.... Spent several years on Tybee Island, and passed the lighthouse a lot on weekend trips.

This one is pretty generic. If you get to the right archipelago, thats close enough. Take a close look at the boat... Commonest means of local transport and modeled after local one-log canoes. Scanned from the original KodaChrome.


----------



## Zanshin

Nice picture - are they transport roofing material in that pirogue? Are all the islands in the archipelago as flat as those seen in the background?


----------



## Cap-Couillon

Yeah.... Load of split palm fronds for thatch. Transported from another island about 10km away as it has the best material for the job according to the "old boys" But you need to cut and split them during the right phase of the moon or your roof will always leak. Lots and lots of rain here.... while the maximum elevation in the area is about 150 meters, most of the larger islands are quite hilly.

Here is a shot of the main drag in the "big-city".... Seat of local government and home to about 1/3 of the areas population. One island west from the original photo.










You can find these guys hanging around as well..










Where was I ???


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Langkawi, Malasia.


----------



## Cap-Couillon

Looks kind of similar but other side of the world....
(Hint) Almost exactly the other side of the world.


----------



## donjuanluis

Bradypus variegatus are on South and Central America, and common in Brazil amazon wild, but not many in the North east of South America. So we are looking for islands? I'm lost!


----------



## LaurenceU

Cape Verde Islands. Was the 1st pic taken from Maio?


----------



## Cap-Couillon

LaurenceU.... You're an ocean away.... and a little north. (Remember Scratch, the sloth)

Split the difference in latitude between your guess and MarkOfSeaLife's guess. Go 1/2 way around the world from the longitude of Mark's guess and that should put you close enough to figure it out??????


----------



## Faster

San Blas Islands...


----------



## Seaduction

3-toed sloths hang around the north terminus of this popular canal:


----------



## Cap-Couillon

Right country..... wrong archipelago. But you're on the right coast.


----------



## Cap-Couillon

Re: San Blas --- Right Country - Right Coast - Wrong archipelago
Almost there...

Nice shot of the locks.... Spent 3 months refitting at the old Pedro Miguel Boat Club at the other end of the lake..










If you look close, you can see the Pedro Miguel lockwall in the background. Spectacular when the cruise ships would lock thru. Looked like moving cityscape at night.


----------



## Seaduction

So its Bocas del Toro? Not sure which island of the panama archipelago.


----------



## Cap-Couillon

TAADAAH.....We have a winner.

Original photo shot from Isla Carenera looking toward Bastimento. Roofing material was harvested on Cristobal. Main street shot is 3rd St in Bocas Town, Isla Colon

Next


----------



## Seaduction

A popular sight among the "snowbirds" this time of year. Name the town.


----------



## Seaduction

A clue to move things along: You may see this cheerful chap in this neighborhood as well.


----------



## Faster

I had no idea that Florida had/has so many locks!


----------



## Seaduction

Faster said:


> I had no idea that Florida had/has so many locks!


This is a very educational game.:laugher


----------



## messenger

South Mills, NC...south end of the Dismal Swamp Canal...


----------



## Cap-Couillon

Thank goodness messenger got it, I didn't want to have to dig thru my files looking for another pic..


----------



## Seaduction

messenger said:


> South Mills, NC...south end of the Dismal Swamp Canal...


Hooray! Messenger has it. Your turn messenger. The dismal swamp canal is an experience everyone should have.:laugher


----------



## Zanshin

Seaduction - it looks like "messenger" is AWOL from this thread. Do you have another picture to post?


----------



## Seaduction

Zanshin said:


> Seaduction - it looks like "messenger" is AWOL from this thread. Do you have another picture to post?


I will find one.


----------



## Seaduction

Sunset photo taken from a marina. Name body of water and Marina..Clue is smokestacks in background.


----------



## Seaduction

Big Clue: State is Maryland.


----------



## donjuanluis

is that place close to Annapolis?


----------



## Geoff54

That looks like the Brandon Shores power station. If it is then, from the angle of the picture, it would appear to have been taken from Sparrows Point. But I think that there are only old dock yards there, no marinas. Could it have been taken from one of the marinas near Rock Hall or am in completely the wrong place??


----------



## donjuanluis

Think Geoff54 nailed, it looks the same to me from Rock Hall, Gratitude Marina!


----------



## Seaduction

donjuanluis said:


> Think Geoff54 nailed, it looks the same to me from Rock Hall, Gratitude Marina!


gEOFF IS RIGHT...ROCK HALL, MD. tHE PHOTO TAKEN FROM HERE IN THE MARINA.








tHE STACKS IN THE BACKGROUND ARE AT SPARROWS POINT ON THE SITE OF A FORMER BETHLEHEM STEEL SITE.


----------



## Geoff54

Seaduction said:


> tHE STACKS IN THE BACKGROUND ARE AT SPARROWS POINT ON THE SITE OF A FORMER BETHLEHEM STEEL SITE.


The stacks at the old Bethlehem Steel are long gone which makes it difficult to find on GE. 
I thought that I was looking at the Brandon Shores power station which, from Rock Hall, would have been just to the left of Bethlehem Steel. I feel I cheated 









Anyway, this could be very easy if you know it.


----------



## Faster

> Anyway, this could be very easy if you know it.


... aren't they all???


----------



## Geoff54

Faster said:


> ... aren't they all???


I guess that was a pretty dumb statement. 

The buildings (the old ones) are quite well known.


----------



## donjuanluis

Geoff54 said:


> I guess that was a pretty dumb statement.
> 
> The buildings (the old ones) are quite well known.


When you say the old ones you refer to the Greenwich Naval Museum building?


----------



## Seaduction

Is that the Thames River in the background? I think DJL has it.


----------



## Geoff54

donjuanluis said:


> When you say the old ones you refer to the Greenwich Naval Museum building?


Weeeelllllllllll...... if I was being picky...... but I'm not and and you clearly have the right location, so over to you, sir.

The National Maritime Museum is just out of the picture to the left.

The building in the foreground is The Queens House, which is a former royal residence. The Queens House and the two wings at the end of the colonnades are used by the National Maritime Museum for exhibits but are separate and also used for other purposes.

The group of buildings with the two domes are the old Royal Naval College.

The area on the other side of the Thames is commonly referred to as The Docklands or The London Docklands, although that was only a small part of the Port of London docks. The Millwall Docks were just across the river and the South Dock and West India Docks just behind that.


----------



## donjuanluis

Geoff54 said:


> Weeeelllllllllll...... if I was being picky...... but I'm not and and you clearly have the right location, so over to you, sir.
> 
> The National Maritime Museum is just out of the picture to the left.
> 
> The building in the foreground is The Queens House, which is a former royal residence. The Queens House and the two wings at the end of the colonnades are used by the National Maritime Museum for exhibits but are separate and also used for other purposes.
> 
> The group of buildings with the two domes are the old Royal Naval College.
> 
> The area on the other side of the Thames is commonly referred to as The Docklands or The London Docklands, although that was only a small part of the Port of London docks. The Millwall Docks were just across the river and the South Dock and West India Docks just behind that.


Neat to have the precise names of locations and buildings. I was going to label as Greenwich University, and though all buildings where part of the same complex, but some other picture on maps.google.com were not very exact on their description...Skyline at the background was the hook.. 
Working on the pic...


----------



## donjuanluis

Ok, found one, name the port


----------



## donjuanluis

1st clue: Atlantic Ocean


----------



## Faster

South Atlantic?


----------



## fallard

La Paloma, Uruguay, looking north. The actual port is rather small. It is past the beach (which is on a separate bay in the foreground) and inside the breakwater that runs NW to SW. Perhaps the photo was taken from the lighthouse.


----------



## donjuanluis

Faster said:


> South Atlantic?


Of course!


----------



## donjuanluis

fallard said:


> La Paloma, Uruguay, looking north. The actual port is rather small. It is past the beach (which is on a separate bay in the foreground) and inside the breakwater that runs NW to SW. Perhaps the photo was taken from the lighthouse.


You are in the right spot, and yes the picture was taken from the lighthouse.
Now you drive!


----------



## fallard

Looking for the name of the bay in the foreground. View is looking SW.


----------



## donjuanluis

Are we in Med?


----------



## fallard

Try the Caribbean.


----------



## Zanshin

Somehow the rocky islands and double-wides make me think of the USVI - is that in the right area?


----------



## fallard

Zanshin: you are in the right area.


----------



## Seaduction

The large building certainly looks like the Frenchman's Reef Hotel, so the bay would be cruz bay or long bay. Its been many years since I stayed at that hotel and sailed out of St. Thomas Harbour.


----------



## fallard

Seaduction and Zanshin are in the right neighborhood, but haven't identified the bay yet. FWIW, Frenchman's Reef hotel is on Morningstar Bay, St Thomas. Cruz Bay in on St John and the Long Bay I know in the general area is on Tortola.


----------



## Seaduction

fallard said:


> Seaduction and Zanshin are in the right neighborhood, but haven't identified the bay yet. FWIW, Frenchman's Reef hotel is on Morningstar Bay, St Thomas. Cruz Bay in on St John and the Long Bay I know in the general area is on Tortola.


Thank You, I stand corrected, but still prone to errors....I'll blame that on meds, and old age
So, that building on the right edge of the photo isn't the frenchmans reef hotel?


----------



## Seaduction

Bolongo Bay (that's a guess)


----------



## fallard

Not Bolongo Bay. You are too far east.


----------



## Faster

Not definitive, but Flamingo Bay??


----------



## fallard

Not Flamingo Bay, but really close by.


----------



## Zanshin

Lindbergh Bay, close to the airport on St. Thomas?


----------



## fallard

Lindbergh Bay it is. Not a particularly popular and recognizable anchorage in the Virgins for those on a charter, but a possible convenient stop enroute to/from the Spanish Virgins.

Your turn, Zanshin.


----------



## Zanshin

Sorry about not checking back in quickly enough. Here's one of a warmer place than I'm in now!


----------



## Faster

The hills have the look of Domineca.. Prince Rupert Bay. Weren't we here not too long ago??


----------



## Zanshin

I had a sneaking suspicion you'd guess it correctly. I didn't have my editor installed on this notebook and used a picture that I shouldn't have; after I posted I remembered that I'd already done one of Dominica but it was too late to retract.

All yours, Faster.


----------



## Faster

If it's any consolation, Z, it's -9C here right now... record cold for the date for Vancouver.

Here's a warmer day... not quite so far away. Looking SE'


----------



## Seaduction

Zanshin, that photo is in your sailing blog.Dominica Portsmouth harbor.P.s. its 82Degrees here.


----------



## donjuanluis

Sea gave a lot of clues, so in my guess I would say Tribune Bay, Hornby Island, BC


----------



## Faster

donjuanluis said:


> Sea gave a lot of clues, so in my guess I would say Tribune Bay, Hornby Island, BC


Don't see Sea's clues,(?) but you got it. Terrific spot in summer as long as it doesn't blow SE.. Totally open and a long shallow beach makes for a very uncomfortable anchorage.



You're up, DJL.. well done.


----------



## donjuanluis

I'm sorry, I'm drinking too much, end of year is coming and december is a all round party... Faster did the clues, looking SE, near Vancouver, a beach with sand, grass, and lots of sailing boats...,I'm still dizzy...
picture will come soon, it will be a hung over picture!!!


----------



## donjuanluis

name of the lake where you can see this mountain


----------



## donjuanluis

In the picture I posted before, was looking to the NW. Now in this one I'm looking W. Is not a big lake, but very nice to me.


----------



## Zanshin

Coniferous trees indicate northerly clime. Could this be Lake Champlain looking towards Mt. Mansfield?


----------



## donjuanluis

Zanshin said:


> Coniferous trees indicate northerly clime. Could this be Lake Champlain looking towards Mt. Mansfield?


It is not Lake Champlain, you are very close. The lake we are looking for is much more smaller, to the west. The lake has the name of a Town, which is around a lake with different name. Always been courious why? A place for sports all year around!.


----------



## Seaduction

New York; Sports year round; Gotta be Lake Placid or Mirror Lake; Beautiful country in the Winter and summer. Lived about 300 miles from there most of my life.


----------



## Cap-Couillon

I'm gonna guess the Finger Lakes in NY, but don't recognize the peak in the first pic. Lived on Keuka back in the early 70's when I got out the Navy. Blew up my 4.108 on Seneca in '95 on a Toronto to Charleston side trip. Looks like the terrain, I am gonna say Senaca?


----------



## donjuanluis

Seaduction said:


> New York; Sports year round; Gotta be Lake Placid or Mirror Lake; Beautiful country in the Winter and summer. Lived about 300 miles from there most of my life.


I agree, beautiful place always, I have friends who own a house by the lake, and every time I go back I get amazed by the beauty of the lanscape. 
Lake Placid it is, and the moutain I was asking for is White Face. 
Good Job.


----------



## Seaduction

I Guess its my turn. OK A big business in Florida is Dairy farming and cattle ranches. That's the clue. Where in the state do you get a chance to motor right up to the bovines and pet them? Sorry I don't have any more exotic, beautiful photos.


----------



## fallard

Okeechobee Waterway?


----------



## Seaduction

I'm sure they stand in the water just to get cooled off during the hot weather.


----------



## fallard

to be more specific, I'd guess the photo was taken on the Caloosahatchee River, between LaBelle and Moore Haven.


----------



## Seaduction

fallard said:


> Okeechobee Waterway?


Fallard, you have it right. Its just a beautiful trip through central Florida that makes a great side trip for the snowbirds that migrate to Florida every winter.Your turn Fallard.


----------



## fallard

Seaduction, a "side trip"? Those cows are at least 60 miles from the ICW (e.g., Stuart).

This photo was taken in a lake. The major clue is the color of the water in the bow wave.


----------



## Seaduction

It looks like the water shown here in the middle of lake Okeechobee


----------



## fallard

Lake Okeechobee it is. There aren't many lakes so large that you can't see to the other side and the tea-color water would eliminate the Great Lakes. The photo was taken 17 years ago, the day after we anchored near the cattle ranch in Seaduction's post. That was the only time I can remember waking up in our boat to the mooing of cattle!

Back to you, Seaduction.


----------



## Seaduction

Name the bridge.


----------



## Zanshin

Awesome picture - particularly as from the angle the picture was taken at the bridge doesn't look like it could swivel to span the gap.


----------



## Faster

Zanshin said:


> Awesome picture - particularly as from the angle the picture was taken at the bridge doesn't look like it could swivel to span the gap.


Heh heh.... no speed limit on that bridge 'cause the cars have to 'jump' the gap!

Could it be the Boca Grande Swing bridge?


----------



## Seaduction

Zanshin said:


> Awesome picture - particularly as from the angle the picture was taken at the bridge doesn't look like it could swivel to span the gap.


I have another picture of the bridge showing the full length but I cant post it now because the name is in the photo properties. This photo is just a little further south.


----------



## Faster

Faster said:


> Heh heh.... no speed limit on that bridge 'cause the cars have to 'jump' the gap!
> 
> *Could it be the Boca Grande Swing bridge?*


Sea... this it??


----------



## downeast450

Seaduction said:


> I have another picture of the bridge showing the full length but I cant post it now because the name is in the photo properties. This photo is just a little further south.


You mean that people playing this "game" look for their answers in the photo properties and are not truly relying on their own personal recognition of a location? Huh! What does that have to do with recognizing a place? Oops! It doesn't say recognize anything but identify the picture. It could be a picture of the islets of Langerhans with a photo properties label. Can't say I have ever sailed there?

Down


----------



## Seaduction

No correct guesses yet; not boca grande; not in Florida; Doesn't open during high winds. Sorry for delay; been out on appointments.


----------



## ebs001

Bridge over Alligator River, NC


----------



## Cap-Couillon

> It could be a picture of the islets of Langerhans


Wasn't that in "The Fantastic Voyage"?


----------



## Seaduction

EBS has it right. Alligator River Bridge Over to you EBS; your turn to post.


----------



## Seaduction

I guess a lot of members kind of know the game but not the entire details involved with the game????Any one care to post a picture?


----------



## Faster

ebs is a veteran of this game, he knows how it works. Patience!!


----------



## fallard

While we're waiting for ebs, here's a view of the Alligator River Bridge from the other side:










Looks like it hasn't been painted since this photo was taken in 1996.


----------



## Faster

They must have had a single contractor/engineering firm in the region.. pretty hard to tell the difference between it and the Boca Grande bridge in Florida.. same girder span, same shack....


----------



## Seaduction

Faster said:


> ebs is a veteran of this game, he knows how it works. Patience!!


apologies; I seem to have little patience these days.


----------



## Faster

We did agree to a 24 hour rule, I believe..

Here's a quickie... where are these enviable moorage rates offered?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

fallard said:


> While we're waiting for ebs, here's a view of the Alligator River Bridge from the other side:
> 
> 96.


Nicest bridge operators on the ICW!!!

Its an open on demand and when I was coming up to it and rang on the VHF the guy said just come up up and he would opening it at the right time... I never even slowed down and it was already closing 10 feet after I was clear. The cntroller for a smiling and fun. A great experience! Especially compared to some just north of Fort lauderdale.


----------



## Zanshin

Oh Faster, that is too easy... but I don't have access to my notebook to get a new picture posted.... and I'm breaking my own suggestion about not posting "I know where that is, but won't tell", too.


----------



## Zanshin

Faster - that is the poster for the rates at English Harbour in Antigua, the picture is of the main docks taken from high above in a heli. I wish those were the dockage rates, though - but those are mooring rates in English and Falmouth harbours. I hope to be there in a couple of weeks and can check if the rates have changed 

I'm not even going to wait for an affirmation. I have vacationed here before, it is quite nice and I've sailed hobies out in the waters:


----------



## Faster

Zanshin said:


> Faster - that is the poster for the rates at English Harbour in Antigua, the picture is of the main docks taken from high above in a heli.


I said it would be a quickie!!

Hmmm... significant sand dunes near water... African Med??


----------



## Seaduction

Are the dunes a new contest picture?
If so, I guess (much to Zanshin's dismay): Tottori-sakyu Sand Dunes, located in the eastern Tottori, are the largest sand hills in Japan. They are 16 kilometers long from east to west and 2 kilometers wide from north to south. Volcanic ash from Mt. Daisen settled on the sand of the Sendai-gawa River, and the ocean winds that blew from the rough Sea of Japan formed the dunes over a period of almost 100,000 years.


----------



## Zanshin

I jsut realized that I won't have internet access this weekend and returned to the thread to see what I could do to move it along, since I thought that the Tottori dunes were pretty much unknown and I'd be getting African guesses. I don't know how Seaduction guessed it correctly so quickly. But I spent summer vacations there in my youth, those dunes and beaches would be full of people one day, and then empty the next because the official "beach" season had ended. Our school always went out there on the day _after_ the end-of-season so we had the whole place almost to ourselves.

All yours Seaduction.


----------



## Seaduction

Ain't the internet wonderful?


----------



## donjuanluis

fallard said:


> While we're waiting for ebs, here's a view of the Alligator River Bridge from the other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it hasn't been painted since this photo was taken in 1996.


funny me, I tough you were waiting for the ebb to cross de bridge, but it didn't make sense. Now reading a third time, you are waiting for EBS, to keep the game going. 
Not drinking this time.


----------



## donjuanluis

Seaduction said:


> Are the dunes a new contest picture?
> If so, I guess (much to Zanshin's dismay): Tottori-sakyu Sand Dunes, located in the eastern Tottori, are the largest sand hills in Japan. They are 16 kilometers long from east to west and 2 kilometers wide from north to south. Volcanic ash from Mt. Daisen settled on the sand of the Sendai-gawa River, and the ocean winds that blew from the rough Sea of Japan formed the dunes over a period of almost 100,000 years.


16km long from east to west? doesn't look like that in G/E


----------



## Seaduction

donjuanluis said:


> 16km long from east to west? doesn't look like that in G/E


Never trust Wickedpedia.


----------



## Seaduction

Clue: the tall structures on the hill are cell towers; the structure left of those towers is a "zip line" for the tourists. The visible smoke is from the wood fires used for cooking as wood is a major fuel on this island,


----------



## Seaduction

here it is:









Finally got it.


----------



## Zanshin

Ebs001 - Sorry, but the thread was continued with other pictures since it was thought you'd done a post-and-run and forgotten about the thread. Could you edit out the bridge picture and keep it for next time, since the two previous pictures posted by Seaduction are the current ones - sorry. It was a case of keeping momentum and "you snooze, you lose".


----------



## ebs001

Zanshin said:


> Ebs001 - Sorry, but the thread was continued with other pictures since it was thought you'd done a post-and-run and forgotten about the thread. Could you edit out the bridge picture and keep it for next time, since the two previous pictures posted by Seaduction are the current ones - sorry. It was a case of keeping momentum and "you snooze, you lose".


Deleted till next time. No problem as it was my fault.


----------



## Seaduction

You're likely to see one of these behemoths here.


----------



## Faster

Labadee, Costa Rica.....


----------



## Seaduction

Faster said:


> Labadee, Costa Rica.....


Well Faster, you're 50% correct. You can determine which part is incorrect.


----------



## Faster

Ooops.... you're right.. trusting other's documentation..

Labadee, but Haiti.. not Costa Rica


----------



## Seaduction

Faster got it!:thewave: I hope my CLUES helped.


----------



## Faster

Looks like quite a ride!.. Not exactly the media image of Haiti, though, is it??

Edit: repeat location.. see below


----------



## ebs001

Long Island, Bahamas


----------



## Seaduction

Faster, I can blame old age on not remembering things, but you're a young fellow. I found the photo posted here earlier in the game and that's all I'm saying. I know Zanshin will object to my not naming the location, but he's probably sound asleep now anyway.


----------



## Faster

OK.. Seaduction rightly chastised me for posting a prior location (more recent than I'd thought, apparently.... )

So lets try this one


----------



## Seaduction

Local sloop under construction on the island of Carriacou (Windward)looking toward Petite St. Vincent?(or Petite Martinique)


----------



## Faster

Seaduction said:


> Local sloop under construction on the island of Carriacou (Windward)looking toward Petite St. Vincent?(or Petite Martinique)


 Bingo! .. nicely done. Have you been there? Its a delightful island off the cruise ship route, unbelievably beautiful beaches totally deserted.. and a charming place to visit for the people. Petit Martinique in the background, you can just see the point of Petite St Vincent on the left.

The vessel in the background is hard aground, has been for years since a storm blew it off Petit Martinique in the background.

Here's another view of it and the beach with the reef it's on from the hills above. We walked several kilometres around the top of the island ending up at the sloop construction yard before taking a delightful bus back to Tyrell Bay. This shot shows Petit St Vincent, with Pt Martinique to the right.


----------



## Seaduction

OK, I guess I get to go again. I scanned some old photos so I can post them here. This is docked where?


----------



## Seaduction

Perhaps a clue is in order. This "beach" is just a short walk away from this harbor.


----------



## Faster

Seaduction said:


> OK, I guess I get to go again. I scanned some old photos so I can post them here. This is docked where?


That's a beautiful classic old Swan!!

Makes me think of Granada, St Georges.... (the waterfront, not the Swan)


----------



## Seaduction

Faster said:


> That's a beautiful classic old Swan!!
> 
> Makes me think of Granada, St Georges.... (the waterfront, not the Swan)


Again, Sir, you're half correct on the location. The Swan 68 is a 5 cabin center and aft cockpit layout worth about 3 million at the time (not my boat) that easily averaged 10 plus knots under sail.


----------



## Seaduction

Here we are under sail; note the center and aft cockpit layout.


----------



## Faster

Seaduction said:


> Again, Sir, you're half correct on the location. The Swan 68 is a 5 cabin center and aft cockpit layout worth about 3 million at the time (not my boat) that easily averaged 10 plus knots under sail.


So... the Swan was the correct half?


----------



## Seaduction

Faster said:


> So... the Swan was the correct half?


Grenada is incorrect.Your location is 1200 nautical miles off.


----------



## Seaduction

Clue: This narrow channel cut through the reef is the entrance to this popular harbor.


----------



## Seaduction

Oh My; this is taking too long. Here's the final clue:


----------



## Faster

I was hoping for another player.... Plenty of White Horse taverns around but this one's in St Georges, Bermuda.

Seems lots of big Swans hang out there..


----------



## Seaduction

Faster, you are soooo right about that. When you said St George in Grenada, you were half right. This is a photo of the swan group leaving Newport RI in late November 1997 after a frigid cold front passed through the night before.


----------



## Faster

OK... here's a change of venue:


----------



## Seaduction

Lunenberg, Nova Scotia?


----------



## Faster

Hope you scanned a lot of pictures! 

Yes, of course.

C'mon folks, we need more participation here!


----------



## Seaduction

A few got scanned, here's one:


----------



## T37SOLARE

Swan 68, somewhere in the BVI's. 

Seeing how I've exhausted my photo collection, I'll leave it at that.

Great thread, keep it going!


----------



## Seaduction

T37SOLARE said:


> Swan 68, somewhere in the BVI's.
> 
> Seeing how I've exhausted my photo collection, I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Great thread, keep it going!


Well, OK, but for the other players- BVI's is correct. Just need the name of the island, town or marina.


----------



## Zanshin

Village Cay Marina, Road Town, Tortola, BVI ?


----------



## Seaduction

Zanshin said:


> Village Cay Marina, Road Town, Tortola, BVI ?


Zanshin has named the town, island and marina. Good Work; Your turn. Another shot of the marina:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Seaduction said:


> Zanshin has named the town, island and marina. Good Work; Your turn. G]


He should bloody know it! I think he lives there 

Mark


----------



## Zanshin

Actually, that marina is one I've never been inside of with a boat, although I have walked the docks there a couple of times! I have just the picture for this thread on my system, but I need to download an editor to crop out portions and resize the image. It shouldn't be more than an hour or two and I'll have the next picture posted.


----------



## Seaduction

:thewave:


Zanshin said:


> Actually, that marina is one I've never been inside of with a boat, although I have walked the docks there a couple of times! I have just the picture for this thread on my system, but I need to download an editor to crop out portions and resize the image. It shouldn't be more than an hour or two and I'll have the next picture posted.


Can't wait.:thewave:


----------



## Zanshin

Here's one:


----------



## Zanshin

Here's the next picture, taken from the same location but after turning to the right about 70 degrees:


----------



## Faster

These have a European look, but do they use the Cardinal buoy system there?


----------



## Seaduction

Turkey, in the vicinity of Bosporus Straits?


----------



## Geoff54

Faster said:


> These have a European look, but do they use the Cardinal buoy system there?


They do but I I'm not sure if that's the case everywhere. I zoomed in and, at that resolution I can't be certain, but that looks like an East Cardinal to me. 'Don't know if that's much use though


----------



## Faster

> The cardinal system is identical in both the IALA A and IALA B buoyage systems.


http://www.sailingissues.com/navcourse9.html

Found this, so Europe is possible. The Cardinal buoys are treated identically in both systems, unlike 'red/green' either side of the pond. The one in the pic is indeed and East cardinal.


----------



## Zanshin

Yes, that is an east cardinal mark, and I just checked Google Earth and the first photo was taken looking to the NW so I don't know what that could be marking since the powerboat seem to be going between the cardinal mark and land.

This is an IALA-A country which is cold in winter. Here's an excerpt from Google Earth satellite view and the point marked with the red dot is where I was standing when I took the 2 photos and I have one more, the giveaway shot, looking into this small harbour/marina. The marina on the left of the picture is one of the smaller ones in this area, which is popular for boaters.


----------



## LaurenceU

Zanshin said:


> This is an IALA-A country which is cold in winter.


I take it that its not tropical. Could then be be Europe, Australia or NZ? So is it cold or warm at Christmas time?

Looks European to me, lowish tidal influence in the harbour.


----------



## Zanshin

We are indeed in Europe, way above the equator. This marina has seen ice during the depths of winter in the past.


----------



## LaurenceU

Found the little harbour. It's just north of Copenhagen. Not sure of the harbour name. 55deg 43.456' N, 12deg 36.262'E


----------



## Zanshin

LaurenceU - very good indeed, the last picture, added to this post, would have given it away because of all the Danish flags. I'm still in Copenhagen and have been to a couple of marinas which are all quite large, this one is mainly a fisherman marina and I still cannot figure out what that cardinal mark refers to.


Good job and the next photo is all yours, LaurenceU!


----------



## LaurenceU

ok, try this one.


----------



## capt vimes

freemantle, WA entrance to the swan river...
the strange looking building should be the maritime museum there... right?

this is the lighthouse as seen in google maps:


----------



## Zanshin

I was still looking at his jib telltales for clues... that does look pretty good, including the green buoy seen in both pictures, we'll have to wait for confirmation but if I were in your shoes I'd be planning which picture to post


----------



## Seaduction

Zanshin said:


> I was still looking at his jib telltales for clues... that does look pretty good, including the green buoy seen in both pictures, we'll have to wait for confirmation but if I were in your shoes I'd be planning which picture to post


I'm in agreement with Capt. Vimes and Zanshin also. Welcome to the Forum, Capt.


----------



## capt vimes

thanks zanshin and seaduction...
still waiting for confirmation, although i was already 100% sure, that that is the place even before i crosschecked it on google maps...
i have spent such good times there, mostly in the little creatures brewery just around the corner... 
if someone is going to freemantle make sure you visit the mad monks brewery, which is quite in the center of the town... it is probably the only place, apart from the area around bamberg in bavaria, where you get "rauchbier" served...


----------



## LaurenceU

well done, Capt.
Fremantle it is. Just entering the harbour and getting ready to lower the mast to motor under the road and rail bridges just upstream.


----------



## LaurenceU

view looking back after I've passed the maritime museum with the Leeuwin in the foreground. Pics taken on Sunday afternoon on return from Rottnest Island.


----------



## capt vimes

laurence, thank's
from the way back from rottnest, i knew this particularly view... 

whats the name of this island:


----------



## Faster

Bull Rock, off the Irish Atlantic coast?


----------



## capt vimes

Sorry faster, but wrong...
Wrong ocean as well...


----------



## LaurenceU

Is it in the Meditteranean Sea?


----------



## capt vimes

yup - the Med is correct...

edit - some more clues:
the shot was taken from an rather famous, even if small island looking to the NE...
and look at the beach in the first image...


----------



## Seaduction

Is this another view of the same island?


----------



## capt vimes

seaduction - this is the island i took the shot from, although right from the opposite side... 
your image is taken from the SW looking NE and as mentioned - the island in question lies NE of this one...
not really hard to get it from here - is it? 

another image from that rock now looking S, fancy that stairway over which all the construction material had been carried to the summit in 1905abouts.


----------



## Seaduction

Stromboli (Sicilian: Struògnuli, Ancient Greek: Στρογγύλη, Strongulē) is a small island in the Tyrrhenian Sea, off the north coast of Sicily, containing one of the three active volcanoes in Italy. It is one of the eight Aeolian Islands, a volcanic arc north of Sicily. This name is derived from the Ancient Greek name Strongulē which was given to it because of its round swelling form. The island's population is between 400 and 850. The volcano has erupted many times, and is constantly active with minor eruptions, often visible from many points on the island and from the surrounding sea, giving rise to the island's nickname "Lighthouse of the Mediterranean". The last major eruption was on April 13, 2009. Stromboli stands 926 m (3,034 ft) above sea level,[2] but actually rises over 2,000 m (6,500 ft) above the sea floor. There are three active craters at the peak. A significant geological feature of the volcano is the Sciara del Fuoco ("Stream of fire"), a big horseshoe-shaped depression generated in the last 13,000 years by several collapses on the northwestern side of the cone. Two kilometers to the northeast lies Strombolicchio, the volcanic plug remnant of the original volcano.


----------



## capt vimes

strombolicchio (meaning "little stromboli") it is...
congratulations seaduction... but you had it already hours ago, didn't you?

and stromboli is really an amazing sight when you pass westwards at nights... it spits small amounts of lava every 20 min or so - if you are lucky, you might see a bigger eruption when the lava flies 100 - 200 m up... 
those constant, small and explosive eruptions of stromboli even found their way into science terminology.
geologists speak of "strombolian" eruptions...

your turn seaduction.


----------



## Seaduction

I'm sure everyone has anchored in here, if there was space.


----------



## Zanshin

Very bad fake colors and no nice boats in that picture, how about this:


Now I wish I could remember where that was 

Gustavia, St. Barths


----------



## Seaduction

Your photo is much nicer. I did not take the photo in question, but it is rather gaudy (Antoni Gaudí - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). I believe you will be posting a picture shortly now since you know the harbor we speak of?


----------



## Seaduction

Wishing everyone peace, health and happiness during the holidays and throughout the new year


----------



## Faster

Seaduction said:


> Wishing everyone peace, health and happiness during the holidays and throughout the new year


Thanks, Seaduction... that your regular dockspace??

It's not your turn, but I'm guessing Melbourne Fl...


----------



## Seaduction

I know its not my turn, but I noticed a lull in the activity so I tried my artwork on my boat photo. Yes, that's my backyard on the residential canal. (Indian Harbour Beach actually). I feel as though I'm on vacation every day.


----------



## Faster

Great shot, Sea... I'm jealous of your moorage 'situation'.

Zanshin is up with his ID of St Barts...


----------



## Zanshin

Ok, since we have drifted to islands, what is this island called?


----------



## capt vimes

are we in the caribbean?


----------



## Zanshin

Aye, Capt Vimes, we arrrr.


----------



## capt vimes

then i know it...
but i will let the others give it a shot, because i have no images at hand and have to wait til i am back home from work...


----------



## Seaduction

Lovely picture of Redonda, but a bit monochromatic. Apparently there are some amusing tales about the rulership of the kingdom of Redonda. Found this one here:


KINGDOM OF REDONDA









KING ROBERT THE BALD


On May 31st 1998, with sixty-one loyal subjects, King Robert the Bald landed on the south west corner of Redonda. It was a beautiful day and a rare one - landing on the island is normally extremely difficult with heavy surf and swells making a maelstrom of the boulder-strewn beach. The "Sir Robert Baden-Powell" a 130' square-rigged topsail schooner, seconded to the Royal Redondan Navy, dropped anchor in the only possible place, a ledge near the site of the broken-down jetty with forty feet of water under her keel. 

With the new flag cracking in the breeze, the landing party, including the crack Alpine Brigade lead by Sir Timothy de Gavre, was taken ashore in several waves by the ship's assault craft. Resistance melted away at the sight of such a determined commando as they made their way along the beach boulders to begin the ascent of the 60 degree 600 foot gully to the plateau. 



Remnants of a past civilisation met their eyes at every turn: the sad wreck of the post office, barracks for the 200 miners who had worked the guano and phosphate deposits until early this century, broken down cisterns, a bakery, occasional sun-bleached skeletons from a once-proud army of goats, manager's house and one tiny perfectly preserved building, still with its stone roof, but without doors or windows. Rusting machinery , and large buckets from the two counterweighted cable lift systems were strewn here and there. 



Royal Stampage

Queen Elizabeth 

King Robert The Bald 





THE KINGDOM 



King Robert and His very own Queen Elizabeth, accompanied by the ferocious Lord Howling of Sundance, sword always at the ready, and the King's personal cleric Cardinal Sin of Redonda, wisely stayed on the beach drinking beer in a cave, directing the assault. Dame Saliva McGill, the well-known diva (she teaches diving too) gave a spirited rendition of the Redondan National Anthem "Simply because" as King Robert so wisely remarked, "There is nothing like a Dame". Thirteen stalwart members of the Brigade clambered up the dangerous gully and made it to the top of the 970 foot King Juan's Peak, there gloriously to plant the flag. By this one simple but valiant act our beloved King Robert the Bald's Kingdom of Redonda was assured well into the next century, He should live so long already.



To sum up the memorable nine-hour return passage to Falmouth Bay Lady de Knees was heard endearingly to say "Dogs Save the King".


----------



## Zanshin

Redonda it is - I took some pictures while passing this kingdom as well, but since I had those on my blog pages I didn't use them.

Panoramio - Photo explorer

Capt Vimes lost out (remember the margin note in "Arithmetica"?) so Seaduction once again has taken the honor of coming up with the next image.


----------



## Seaduction

Zanshin said:


> Redonda it is - I took some pictures while passing this kingdom as well, but since I had those on my blog pages I didn't use them.
> 
> Panoramio - Photo explorer
> 
> Capt Vimes lost out (remember the margin note in "Arithmetica"?) so Seaduction once again has taken the honor of coming up with the next image.


Thanks. I did look at google earth photos of the island and found that you had posted your photo there. Photo is coming in a few minutes.


----------



## Seaduction

Hope the coloration is true here. Its 27°F here this morning.


----------



## Seaduction

That was sooooo pretty; why stop with just one photo of this island settlement.


----------



## capt vimes

looks pretty canadian to me ?


----------



## Faster

capt vimes said:


> looks pretty canadian to me ?


As I was thinking.. barren enough for Newfoundland but I suppose could be part of Maine or...?


----------



## Seaduction

Faster said:


> As I was thinking.. barren enough for Newfoundland but I suppose could be part of Maine or...?


Both Faster and Capt. Vimes are on the right track. Canadian-No.


----------



## Seaduction




----------



## ebs001

St. Pierre et Miquelon


----------



## Seaduction

ebs001 said:


> St. Pierre et Miquelon


''très bien!'' Bravo! Your turn ebs.


----------



## ebs001

Here's the next offering.


----------



## dvuyxx

Grand Cayman.


----------



## ebs001

Not Grand Cayman.

Not actually in the Caribbean, but close.


----------



## dvuyxx

Somewhere off the Yucatan?


----------



## skipmac

Glass Window, Eleuthera Island in the Bahamas?


----------



## ebs001

skipmac said:


> Glass Window, Eleuthera Island in the Bahamas?


You are correct Skip. You are now up.

An interesting spot, it is known as the narrowest place on Earth. The bridge is over an opening with the Atlantic on one side and the Bight of Eleuthera on the other. This bridge was moved by a fierce Atlantic storm approximately five feet.


----------



## skipmac

ebs001 said:


> You are correct Skip. You are now up.
> 
> An interesting spot, it is known as the narrowest place on Earth. The bridge is over an opening with the Atlantic on one side and the Bight of Eleuthera on the other. This bridge was moved by a fierce Atlantic storm approximately five feet.


Recognized it because Eleuthera is where I went on my very first cruise. Had to look twice since it has been forty years and the details are a bit fuzzy after that much time.

If I recall the history, at one time not too long ago there was a land bridge there connecting the halves of the island but that was broken down during another large storm.

Am on the road today and my cruising photos are back in FL. Will post a new photo by tomorrow.


----------



## ebs001

Here's a picture of the original stone bridge which was destroyed by a series of storms in the 1940s. Concrete bridges were destroyed in 1992 and 1999.


----------



## skipmac

OK. Here's another go at it.


----------



## Capt Len

Ratlines and fided top masts. My kind of harbour. Where? Doesn't;t matter.


----------



## obelisk

Cuttyhunk?


----------



## capt vimes

Cuttyhunk seems to be a good call, although it is one of the most southern place to find those birds in the northern hemisphere...


----------



## skipmac

obelisk said:


> Cuttyhunk?


Close, but no cigar.


----------



## obelisk

Edgartown?


----------



## skipmac

obelisk said:


> Edgartown?


Almost there. You're getting really warm.


----------



## fallard

How about Vineyard Haven, with the Black Dog schooner in the first photo?


----------



## skipmac

fallard said:


> How about Vineyard Haven, with the Black Dog schooner in the first photo?


Bingo. I thought the Black Dog might give it away. And the back story, the photos were taken during hurricane Irene. It was much nastier that it looked in the pictures but I hear that is usually the case.

Guess you're next.


----------



## fallard

Where's this? Name the building in the foreground, if you can!


----------



## Faster

Somewhere in the Carolinas?


----------



## fallard

The Carolinas are way too far south.


----------



## Seaduction

In the vicinity of Plymouth, MA?


----------



## butchkgs

Tortuga


----------



## butchkgs

Pitcairn?


----------



## butchkgs

um catalina?


----------



## fallard

Plymouth is much warmer than Pitcairn or Tortuga. We are well north of the Carolinas.


----------



## Seaduction

It is certainly mindful of the Cape Cod seashore. Anywhere on the Cape?


----------



## fallard

Seaduction is on to something: just needs to zero in on the location.


----------



## fallard

Another clue: the folks under the porch are having breakfast.


----------



## Zanshin

Is this picture on Martha's Vineyard?


----------



## fallard

Zanshin is very, very close, but it's not Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## Delta-T

That's Cuttyhunk...Cuttyhunk Fishing Club
Bed & Breakfast Inn


----------



## fallard

Right on, Delta-T. View to the Northeast. The folks by the edge of the bluff are looking toward Gay Head and Menemsha Bight on Martha's Vineyard.

Your turn!


----------



## Delta-T

Easy one...


----------



## fallard

It sure looks like a bridge I commuted over for more than 4 years, but I'll let someone else name it. The official name for this bridge is not that well known but the namesake might be taken for granted (bad pun intended).


----------



## Delta-T

Delta-T said:


> Easy one...


Hint, it's near me...


----------



## capt vimes

Claiborne Pell Newport Bridge?


----------



## Delta-T

capt vimes said:


> Claiborne Pell Newport Bridge?


Nice job Capt! Your next.


----------



## capt vimes

what is the name of this little town in a pretty famous and large bay?


----------



## Seaduction

Are we possibly in Biscayne Bay?


----------



## capt vimes

no - sorry...
here is a bigger version:
and a hint: the bay and the town actually too are named after animals...


----------



## capt vimes

come on guys - there is a flag in that image...
the town is famous for dolphins which come to the beach right by the quay to get fed by the park rangers...


----------



## LaurenceU

easy for me as it's in my home State, only 10 hrs drive from my current location. can't post a pic just now so I will leave it open for someone else to identify.


----------



## ebs001

There are actually two flags but the larger has a large star in the hoist suggesting Australia.


----------



## capt vimes

i do not see a second flag... you mean the blue blob far in the background?
but australia is right...


----------



## ebs001

capt vimes said:


> i do not see a second flag... you mean the blue blob far in the background?
> but australia is right...


No right in front of the Australian flag almost looks like they are on the same pole.


----------



## Seaduction

My guess is shark bay looking at "Monkey Mia." Laurence's clue did the trick.


----------



## capt vimes

shark bay and monkey mia it is... 
well done and over to you seaduction

shark bay is a marvelous place, make sure you visit it when you are in the area.
it is the biggest, relatively shallow area where seaweed grows and holds the biggest population of "dugongs" (the seawater living variety of the american manatee), there is shell beach at the one end and stromatoliths (the oldest known living creatures being 3,5 billion(!) years old) are also to be found there... 

this is shell beach, it stretches wider as you can look in both directions, some hundreds of meter from waterline to land and the shells are meter high packed there:


----------



## Seaduction

Here it is:


----------



## capt vimes

that looks asian to me... thailand?


----------



## Seaduction

capt vimes said:


> that looks asian to me... thailand?


Asian...Yes; Thailand.... No.


----------



## LaurenceU

I can't pick the exact spot but I would guess Ha Long Bay, Vietnam.


----------



## Seaduction

LaurenceU said:


> I can't pick the exact spot but I would guess Ha Long Bay, Vietnam.


Great, Laurence U. It is indeed the awesome Ha Long Bay. Over to you Laurence.


----------



## LaurenceU

ok try this one.


----------



## trav365plus

Okay, first timer here. Hehe. Europe?


----------



## LaurenceU

trav365plus said:


> Okay, first timer here. Hehe. Europe?


Welcome to the thread  Yes Europe it is. while in this bay this lovely schooner came in and dropped the hook beside us. They had their lunch and departed after a few hours. Check out the flags worn on this vessel.


----------



## fallard

Prozurska Luka?


----------



## LaurenceU

fallard said:


> Prozurska Luka?


My pilot book calls it Luka Prozura, but you have certainly nailed it! I thought this was going to be tough. what gave it to you?
Over to you Fallard


----------



## fallard

LaurenceU: Europe was already acknowledged and the sailcover in the foreground certainly implied the Adriatic. The second boat beyond that seemed to have Sunsail colors (e.g., red sun cover on the genoa) which pointed to the cruising grounds near Dubrovnik (Sunsail's Adriatic base). Then it was a matter of checking Google Earth for harbors that weren't very built up and then drilling down on photos posted until the buildings on shore matched. It didn't take all that long.

Next challenge: This fountain is located by a famous harbor. Name the harbor and--if you can--the name of the fountain.


----------



## LaurenceU

fallard said:


> LaurenceU: Europe was already acknowledged and the sailcover in the foreground certainly implied the Adriatic. The second boat beyond that seemed to have Sunsail colors (e.g., red sun cover on the genoa) which pointed to the cruising grounds near Dubrovnik (Sunsail's Adriatic base). Then it was a matter of checking Google Earth for harbors that weren't very built up and then drilling down on photos posted until the buildings on shore matched. It didn't take all that long.


 well done. it's on the Island of Mjet, about 4 hours sail from Dubrovnik.


----------



## LaurenceU

the Gefion Fountain in Copenhagen, Denmark.


----------



## fallard

LaurenceU: That was pretty fast! Your turn.


----------



## LaurenceU

Ok try this.


----------



## capt vimes

Perth at the swan river just under kings park on mounts bay road...
The building was a brewery - swan brewery? - if i am not mistaken, but i have no clue what it is now or called...
Google earth says that there is a multiplex and a cafe in, but it looks very much like a hotel...


----------



## capt vimes

LaurenceU said:


> Welcome to the thread  Yes Europe it is. while in this bay this lovely schooner came in and dropped the hook beside us. They had their lunch and departed after a few hours. Check out the flags worn on this vessel.


The national flag is from panama but why are they flying the turkish flag in croatian waters?


----------



## LaurenceU

capt vimes said:


> Perth at the swan river just under kings park on mounts bay road...
> The building was a brewery - swan brewery? - if i am not mistaken, but i have no clue what it is now or called...
> Google earth says that there is a multiplex and a cafe in, but it looks very much like a hotel...


absolutely correct, yes the old swan Brewery on Mounts Bay road. now it is apartments and houses an expensive restaurant.

Over to you Capt


----------



## LaurenceU

capt vimes said:


> The national flag is from panama but why are they flying the turkish flag in croatian waters?


sorry red herring with the flags. I realise you can't see the Croatian flag on the pic I posted. (It is on the stb spreader indicating courtesy to being in Croatian waters) The Panama flag at the stern indicating Panamanian registration. Turkish flag and another unidentified flag on the port spreader indicates nationalities of guests on board.


----------



## capt vimes

ah, thank's laurence... i was not aware about this custom to hoist the flags of guests on board...

ok - where do you find this beautiful spot?
i know that there are a lot of those stone arcs around, but i think that this one is quite unique... it is also a very popular diving spot...









i think i have to add, that it looks slightly different now since a partial collapse in 2012, but my image is some years old...


----------



## Seaduction

The Azure Window? Malta.


----------



## capt vimes

that was fast...
well done seaduction, although it is on gozo... 

it was also a location for an 1981 movie: Clash of the Titans (1981 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
and it looked quite different then:


----------



## Seaduction

OK, we'll stay on the rocks. Here is a location to name:


----------



## Zanshin

Was this taken somewhere in the British Isles?


----------



## Seaduction

No, but the island location is British.


----------



## Andrew65

Isle of Wight?


----------



## Seaduction

Andrew65 said:


> Isle of Wight?


No, not Isle of Wight. You need to look about 3000 nautical miles west-southwest.


----------



## capt vimes

so - it IS in the BVIs... still cannot find that spot...


----------



## Seaduction

capt vimes said:


> so - it IS in the BVIs... still cannot find that spot...


Not in Caribbean; it's in the Atlantic Ocean. BVIs are about 3500 nautical miles from Isle of Wight.


----------



## Seaduction

Clue: Men's formal wear may be a sport jacket with shirt and tie and a pair of shorts with dress socks and shoes. This place is also the finish line for a few popular offshore races.


----------



## donjuanluis

Seaduction said:


> Clue: Men's formal wear may be a sport jacket with shirt and tie and a pair of shorts with dress socks and shoes. This place is also the finish line for a few popular offshore races.


don't know about this clue but can imagine it, but 3000nm, in Atlantic Ocean we can find Bermuda, and from pictures on google map, must be south of it.


----------



## donjuanluis

I think the place should be between turtle bay and horseshoe cove bay, if not, let others give a try!

regards...


----------



## fallard

Tobacco Bay, Bermuda?


----------



## ebs001

Looks like Bahamas rocks.


----------



## Seaduction

fallard said:


> Tobacco Bay, Bermuda?


Yes, Fallard, Tobacco bay is correct. Just a short walk from St. Georges Harbour. Sorry for the delay, had guests in. Your turn now Fallard.


----------



## fallard

Can you figure out where this submarine is berthed? if so, you can probably name it, too.


----------



## fallard

Hint: They speak spanish here.


----------



## Faster

> BAP Abtao is a Sierra-type submarine which was launched as Tiburon (Shark). In 1957 her name was changed to Abtao in memory of the naval battle of 7 February 1866 fought between the Spanish and Peruvian/Chilean naval squadrons.


.. in Callao, Peru??


----------



## fallard

Faster, you got it! Your turn.


----------



## Faster

Looks like summer but was actually late March.....


----------



## Azzarac

Wild guess.... Georgian Bay?


----------



## Faster

Azzarac said:


> Wild guess.... Georgian Bay?


No, it's salt water...


----------



## LaurenceU

Kayaks are popular. 

Can we narrow it down to North America?


----------



## Faster

Yes, North America..


----------



## Seaduction

Are we in the Gulf Islands area, say near Moresby island?


----------



## Faster

Yes to Gulf Islands, not so near Moresby.. this place, now a popular park, was subject of some notoriety in the 1920s


----------



## bobperry

Haven for rum runners?


----------



## Faster

bobperry said:


> Haven for rum runners?


It may have been, but that's not the notoriety mentioned, brother!


----------



## bobperry

Brother 7?

I think that was his name.


----------



## Faster

bobperry said:


> Brother *7*?
> 
> I think that was his name.


Close...


----------



## bobperry

Brother 6?
Brother 8?

Seems about 46 years ago I read a book about him while cruising up there.


----------



## Faster

It was Brother XII... and you're on the right track. He had two 'centers', though.. this was the location of one.


----------



## fallard

Wow, this Brother XII was quite a character. Didn't know his story until I looked it up as a result of this post.


----------



## Capt Len

When the 'Bro" burned everything and left deCoursey to avoid the police he went to Roberts Creek to hide out. As a child I played in the boxes he had used to transport his 20 million in gold coins. See 'Canada's False Prophet.' AS a juvi delinquent I was before Judge Beaver Potts, Same magistrate as XII stood before. Sure is neat to have been part of our local history even if we didn't know it at the time.


----------



## Faster

OK guys... somebody's got to name this spot!!

Paulo (PCP) would not appreciate the name!


----------



## capt vimes

could it be sylva bay on gabriola island?


----------



## Faster

capt vimes said:


> could it be sylva bay on gabriola island?


Gettting warmer! You're a tad too far north and east.. but not by much...


----------



## fallard

Looks like Capt Len had the right island, but didn't specifically declare it. Perhaps he could name the cove with the docking pod in the photo if you need that level of detail.


----------



## Faster

I'm happy to let Len have it.. you're right, he did name 'DeCourcy' island.. I was after the park/cove itself. The Paulo hint was supposed to clinch it.

He's baffled by we North Americans' celebrations of 'Pirates'...

This is Pirate's Cove Marine park, tucked into a nook on the infamous Brother XII's island enclave.



OK Capt Len - you're next.


----------



## Capt Len

Taking a rainchek, OK? I'm wandering the beaches of Thailand for the winter and nearly computer illiterate.


----------



## capt vimes

Faster said:


> I'm happy to let Len have it.. you're right, he did name 'DeCourcy' island.. I was after the park/cove itself. The Paulo hint was supposed to clinch it.
> 
> He's baffled by we North Americans' celebrations of 'Pirates'...
> 
> This is Pirate's Cove Marine park, tucked into a nook on the infamous Brother XII's island enclave.
> ...
> OK Capt Len - you're next.


damn it - i looked at the Pirates Cove for quite some time, but it did not seem to fit... :hothead
waiting for capt len then...


----------



## Faster

capt vimes said:


> damn it - i looked at the Pirates Cove for quite some time, but it did not seem to fit... :hothead
> waiting for capt len then...


Capt Vimes... Len is bowing out so if you want to take a shot, you were 'next closest'.. feel free!


----------



## capt vimes

ok - thank's

name the village where people lived packed to the mountain face on a cliff...


----------



## Zanshin

I'll be facetious and say that it is the slums of Monaco; but I know it isn't. Is this picture taken in Italy?


----------



## downeast450

Cinque Terre?


----------



## Tim R.

Manarola


----------



## fallard

Looks like Tim R identified Capt Vimes' location, but where were all the tourists when his photo was taken? see:


----------



## capt vimes

tim r is correct - manarola in cinque terre in italy it is ... 
over to you

edit: actually all of you have been correct... is this really such a well known place?


----------



## Tim R.

I have actually seen that exact photo a few times before on the internet.

Here is mine. Not that difficult if you have ever been here.


----------



## Zanshin

I'd like a hint on this one, I have no idea what body of water this might be, muss less a specific location. (I've evidently not been there  ).


----------



## Faster

Looks like Tim's Carina at anchor, clearly tidal, lots of low lying islands, leaning towards Maine or nearby...

Edit... Crescent Beach State Park?


----------



## downeast450

Roque Island.

Down


----------



## Tim R.

Too many islands for Crescent beach.

Downeast got it. The only place in Maine with white sand beaches and turquoise water.

Downeast, it's your turn.

Here is another photo of Roque.


----------



## downeast450

Tim, I bet you tell people where your favorite fishing hole is, too! A very special place.

Down


----------



## Faster

Down, you're UP!


----------



## Tim R.

downeast450 said:


> Tim, I bet you tell people where your favorite fishing hole is, too! A very special place.
> 
> Down


No worries. Most folks are too afraid to cruise Maine with its lobster pots, granite ledges and fog.


----------



## downeast450

I am "Up-ta camp" and don't have access to my regular network. Here is one that should be easily recognized.


----------



## downeast450

Tim R. said:


> No worries. Most folks are too afraid to cruise Maine with its lobster pots, granite ledges and fog.


Not to mention: sudden storms, Fundy's powerful tidal currents / range, whirlpools and Kraken!

Down


----------



## downeast450

downeast450 said:


> I am "Up-ta camp" and don't have access to my regular network. Here is one that should be easily recognized.


It is in the Med.


----------



## capt vimes

that looks very much like the two pillars SE of Capri, Naples Italy, although shot from an unusual angle... from NE looking SW
am i right?


----------



## downeast450

Capt., Your eye is right on. Here is another view of these famous rocks from their more familiar side, at dawn, the next day.










Your turn.

Down


----------



## capt vimes

been there just last summer... and beautiful it was! 
as soon as i am home from work and have access to some images of mine, i will post one...


----------



## Group9

Seaduction said:


> Not in the Bahamas. The picture was taken from the Atlantic ICW.


That's not Hilton Head, is it?


----------



## Faster

Group9 said:


> That's not Hilton Head, is it?


I think you're a location or two behind, G9


----------



## Group9

Faster said:


> I think you're a location or two behind, G9


I think you're right.


----------



## capt vimes

sorry for that delay...

here it is - where do you find this entrance to a harbor?


----------



## Seaduction

Bridge near Zuidhavenpoort, Zuirkzee?


----------



## capt vimes

sorry, but no...
it looks a bit similar, but it is just that those bridges are build that way...
but the area is not too far away from the spot in question which is a lot closer to the sea... 

to clarify this a bit:
it is on mainland europe but not in the netherlands.


----------



## capt vimes

Nobody an idea?
A hint: the river, this bridge spans over, runs into the baltic sea...


----------



## Andrew65

Greifswald, Mecklenburg, Vorpommern, Germany?


----------



## capt vimes

spot on andrew... over to you. 
here's the image from the wikipedia page. it is the historic wooden bridge between wieck and eldena over the river ryck:


----------



## Andrew65

It helps to have a girlfriend from Lithuania who is well traveled. She guessed it, so it's only fitting she gets to post next. We'll get one off tonight.


----------



## Andrew65

Here is our photo. I`m New to upload pics here, so this is my best shot.


----------



## Faster

Here's the pic larger.. Andrew, join Photobucket, upload there and paste the IMG CODE link option into the body of your post. Then we see the large image, properly sized (and never oversized) directly.


----------



## Andrew65

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Faster

Can we narrow it down to the Middle East, or is the lateen rig a distractor??


----------



## Seaduction

Looks like a Greek sailing rig to me, huh?


----------



## Andrew65

I took the shot for the rig. It is a beauty eh?, but the devil is in the detail. Look around.


----------



## Faster

Looks like a major ferry/cruise ship port..


----------



## Tim R.

Those look like the Olympic rings in Barcelona in the background.


----------



## Faster

Tim R. said:


> Those look like the Olympic rings in Barcelona in the background.


I think you nailed it, Tim.. I can find that castle on the hill there too. Well done!


----------



## Andrew65

Good eye for detail Tim R. The Port of Barcelona. We were there for 10 days a few years back and enjoyed it. Your turn.


----------



## Tim R.

Ok. here is a warm place as it is -1°F here today.


----------



## Andrew65

hmmm... some place to windward in the northern hemisphere?


----------



## Zanshin

Could it be the shoreline at Nail Bay, Virgin Gorda, BVI? (cropped so that Little Dog Island doesn't show)


----------



## Tim R.

Many people have come close but it takes some effort to get to this exact spot by land. There is a boat anchored out of the frame and like Andrew's photo, there are some clues in the details but you really have to be observant to figure them out.


----------



## Andrew65

Who knows what those graffiti looking round things are in between the pool and house? That has to be significant to the place.


----------



## Ulladh

The spa at Peter Island BVI.


----------



## Tim R.

Ulladh said:


> The spa at Peter Island BVI.


Ulladh got it. The give away are the tractor tire marks they use to rake the beaches each morning.


----------



## Ulladh

We anchored in the bay just beyond the headland behind the camera and hiked along a gravel road past the spa a few years ago.

Next

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAATyU/HiVjzvgk08s/w751-h563-no/P1010784.JPG


----------



## Ulladh

Thanks Faster for fixing the embed.

A clue;

The white spire is a church built in the early 1700's, and had major repairs after a fire in the 1980's.


----------



## Andrew65

Immanuel episcopal church on the green?


----------



## Ulladh

Andrew you have the correct church, so what city?


----------



## Andrew65

New Castle, Delaware


----------



## Ulladh

Andrew got it. New Castle DE formerly New Amstel, formerly Fort Trinity and before that Fort Kasimer, and before that a Lenape village.

Beyond the house with the red roof, behind the trees is the cupola of the courthouse also on the green, which is the center of the arc at the east end of the Mason-Dixon line.


----------



## Andrew65

Cool, l was first thinking on the Eastern shore and chesapeake, but after your clue with a little deductive reasoning and some luck, it had to be in your neighbourhood. I'll get a pic off tomorrow. One question though for anyone who might know, how hard is too hard for a posted picture?


----------



## Faster

Andrew65 said:


> Cool, l was first thinking on the Eastern shore and chesapeake, but after your clue with a little deductive reasoning and some luck, it had to be in your neighbourhood. I'll get a pic off tomorrow. One question though for anyone who might know, how hard is too hard for a posted picture?


There kind of needs to be some recognizable feature or other clue to get things started, I think...

btw joining Photobucket.com, uploading your pics there and pasting the IMG CODE link into your post is the best way to put pictures up. PB automatically sizes pics so they don't load oversize. You get 2G free space, and no spam comes out of joining.


----------



## Andrew65

It`s been rebuilt in the recent years, but it is a century old.


----------



## Ulladh

Malmo? Summer solstice sunset?


----------



## Andrew65

No, it's on a road named Amber.


----------



## Andrew65

It's also known as the Sea Bridge. That should be enough to get it.


----------



## Zanshin

While I still can't locate the picture, the thought of a road called "Amber" evokes images of Roger Zelazny's science fiction/Fantasy novels and I have often wished I could find a road that will lead me to Amber 
Are we in the United Kingdom?


----------



## Ulladh

The Amber Road connected bronze age baltic traders to southern Europe. I may be over thinking this!

Are we in northern Europe?


----------



## Andrew65

I had a few fantasy books, but my girlfriend, l've referred to in my last picture, threw them out. Ulladh, that is the path and area l am writing about. Now walk the path.


----------



## capt vimes

its this one, isn't it?









Wooden bridge in Baltic sea, Palanga city, Lithuania , Europe
amber road..? i do not know, but "bernsteinstrasse" i know...


----------



## Andrew65

There you have it, capt. vimes got it correct. The Palanga Pier is a popular tourist point since the 1890`s and Rich With history of the Amber Road and very interesting for those who are interested in ancient travel and trade. You can still sometimes find small bits of amber on the Beach.

The floor is Yours capt.


----------



## capt vimes

good morning.
ok - where do you find this little and tight marina?


----------



## Andrew65

Are we in the med?


----------



## capt vimes

yup, andrew - we are in the med...


----------



## Andrew65

Are we in Turkey?


----------



## Faster

Funny... that lateen rigged 'lifeboat' moored right of center looks VERY like the one at the Barcelona location a few pages back.. but I can't find such a nook there...


----------



## capt vimes

not in turkey, no...
faster, it only came to my attention after you mentioned it... i did not see it before...


----------



## Andrew65

Yeah, that was my picture. There were several of those type boats in the harbour. What l can't quite figure out is the flag over the old building next to it.


----------



## capt vimes

andrew - i looked it up in high resolution... forget about it, because it is a sun umbrella in the background and no flag... 
but if it would be some sort of official building, which would have a national flag hoisted, it would be the spanish flag...


----------



## Ulladh

Majorca (.sp) I don't remember the name of the town.

If someone else gets it before I get time to search google earth, will I am just too slow.


----------



## capt vimes

well - it is not on mallorca, i can tell you that... 
but you are on the right track...


----------



## Tim R.

Menorca


----------



## Faster

Here's another look on another day...



Sorry, all out of good images to post so I'll pass for now...


----------



## Seaduction

I think Tim R. is correct. (Minorca, Port of Cuidadella)


----------



## capt vimes

ciutadella on menorca is correct...
but since seaduction named also the city which was asked, it should be over to you, seaduction. 

here another nice image of the city hall there:


----------



## Seaduction

capt vimes said:


> ciutadella on menorca is correct...
> but since seaduction named also the city which was asked, it should be over to you, seaduction.


No, I couldn't have done it without Tim R. naming the island of Menorca. I would like to not have credit for naming it as I was only suggesting that Tim was correct.
ps. I edited my post because apparently the island is known as both Menorca or Minorca.


----------



## Tim R.

capt vimes said:


> ciutadella on menorca is correct...
> but since seaduction named also the city which was asked, it should be over to you, seaduction.


Agreed. Go for it Seaduction. We can take shared credit but you post the photo.


----------



## Andrew65

Well, whoever posts, I have to bail out to keep on guessing, but I probably won`t stop. Way up here in the winter darkness with 2ft of snow around outfitting and looking at all the great photos is giving me a strong case of disturbing wanderlust. Ciutadella is now officially on my bucket list . Keep`m coming!


----------



## Seaduction

I hate to tease Andrew with this pretty tropical marina, but here is the next mystery:


----------



## tdw

Cuba ?


----------



## Tim R.

tdw said:


> Cuba ?


Really? What makes you think Cuba?


----------



## capt vimes

Tim R. said:


> Really? What makes you think Cuba?


this video?


----------



## tdw

That was certainly one of the reasons. I did a Google of "catamaran Drako" and she certainly hails from Cuba though I'm not sure which marina that is. Doesn't seem to match Hemingway.


----------



## capt vimes

there is a whole fleet of those catamarans in that image and i could only find some of them in a marina named "varadera"...
but it cannot be the right one because in seductions image the cats lie both sides of the pier...
check out google earth and look at the images posted to that spot:


----------



## tdw

Sam,
I saw that as well but as you say they don't match. I'm having a stab and going with Hemingway. 

(that cat seems to pop up all over. Found her at Cayo Largo as well but the marina there doesn't look big enough.)


----------



## capt vimes

heck - it is the marina varadera, estero molas in cayo libertad, cuba...
even the airport like tower is there...


----------



## tdw

Ha .... it was failing to find that bloody tower that kept me away from Varadera.


----------



## Andrew65

Damn, I found that video too. but didn`t have a chance to watch it because I got kicked off the computer. Lol.


----------



## capt vimes

andrew - the video just hinted cuba in the text to it, but wouldn't have give any further clues... 
tdw - ‘Life in this world, is, as it were, a sojourn in a cave. What can we know of reality? For all we see of the true nature of existence is, shall we say, no more than bewildering and amusing shadows cast upon the inner wall of the cave by the unseen blinding light of absolute truth, from which we may or may not deduce some glimmer of veracity, and we as troglodyte seekers of wisdom can only lift our voices to the unseen and say humbly, “Go on, do Deformed Rabbit... it’s my favourite.“'


----------



## capt vimes

should i go ahead or wait for confirmation?


----------



## Seaduction

capt vimes said:


> should i go ahead or wait for confirmation?


Just woke up and smelled the coffee, then saw that Captain Vimes has nailed the location correctly as Veradero, Cuba. Sorry about the 'giveaway' that arose from the catamaran Drako video. Your turn now, Cap'n.


----------



## Tim R.

I thought the tower was the superstructure to a large vessel. Good work searching on the boat name. Not how I pictured Cuba at all. American propaganda and all Do they have nice sailboats at GITMO?


----------



## capt vimes

here is an easy one - name the city and location of this little but very old harbour...








to the left of the above image, the pretty narrow entrance is overlooked by an old fortress from the times of the crusaders...


----------



## Tim R.

Kyrenia Harbour, Cyprus


----------



## capt vimes

ok - i said that this will be easy... but that easy... 
Tim R, you got it - over to you...


----------



## Tim R.

Here is a new photo.


----------



## Andrew65

Are we in the US?


----------



## Faster

If so, eastern seaboard but I can't find that lighthouse in Maine...


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> If so, eastern seaboard but I can't find that lighthouse in Maine...












..... perhaps ?


----------



## Andrew65

France?


----------



## Andrew65

King`s Cove Head Lighthouse in Newfoundland?


----------



## Tim R.

No hints yet. It has only been a few hours.


----------



## Andrew65

Tim,

France was a joke, but the King`s Cove was a guess. Close if wrong?


----------



## tdw

Andrew65 said:


> France?


That's one mother of a poodle ! 

Kings Cove light doesn't match. Structure is wrong.

but I have nothing so maybe NF is wrong too.


----------



## Tim R.

tdw said:


> ..... perhaps ?


Nope.


----------



## Seaduction

Libby Island in the Gulf of Maine?


----------



## Tim R.

Hint. Boardwalk is leading SE and there used to be a large keepers house at the end of it between the light and the fog house.


----------



## Seaduction

Tim R. said:


> Hint. Boardwalk is leading SE and there used to be a large keepers house at the end of it between the light and the fog house.


Not Libby Island then?


----------



## Andrew65

tdw said:


> That's one mother of a poodle !


I guess we can rule out Mexico too.


----------



## Tim R.

Seaduction said:


> Not Libby Island then?


Nope


----------



## Delta-T

Jonesport
Moose Peak Lighthouse
Near Jonesport, Maine
Moose Peak - New England Lighthouses: A Virtual Guide


----------



## downeast450

Franklin Island Light.


----------



## downeast450

Moose Peak it is! D-T has it.


----------



## Delta-T

I assume I need Tim R. the OP to confirm?


----------



## Zanshin

Normally yes, one should wait for the OP to confirm (but you can spend your time preparing your picture). If the answer is obvious and it takes too long for the original poster to confirm the correct identification of the picture (a day at most) , then go ahead and post the next picture. I, for one, would welcome a chance to guess another picture...


----------



## Faster

You can see the boardwalk and similar layout on GE.. I suspect DT's got it. We've agreed, I believe, to proceed with other confirmation.

Welcome to the game, Delta-T.. no thumbnails, please


----------



## Delta-T

Thank you Faster,
This is an easy one so to put spin on it give me location, event and exact date.


----------



## Andrew65

I'm enjoying it too and agree that you guessed it, but, gentlemen, there are time zones we have to put up with inbetween replies.


----------



## Andrew65

May 9, 2013; San Fran bay; America's Cup?


----------



## Tim R.

Sorry, we were out mountain(snow) biking this morning. Moose peak light on Mistake Island is correct.


----------



## Delta-T

Andrew65 said:


> May 9, 2013; San Fran bay; America's Cup?


No, and I was a little concerned to be posting a picture of a capsized Cat. with the fatality they had in Sanfran bay. But no, not West coast.

Edit: And not 2013


----------



## guitarguy56

America's Cup World Series... Newport, RI July 1st, 2012...?


----------



## Delta-T

guitarguy56 said:


> America's Cup World Series... Newport, RI July 1st, 2012...?


Right place and event and year. Key to the date is the capsizing of Team New Zealand on the first day! America's Cup World Series: Newport, Rhode Island, June 2012 - from CupInfo.com America's CupWorld Series Newport - ETNZ Capsize - Day 1: Photo Gallery - from CupInfo

Close enough for me, your up guitarguy56


----------



## guitarguy56

Thanks DT...

Here is an easy one for the cruisers...


----------



## Tim R.

Too easy.


----------



## Andrew65

Gustavia, St Barts.?


----------



## Zanshin

Darn, I posted an answer last night with a flaky internet connection but it didn't take... I also added a new picture, the anchor has been refurbished since that photo was taken.


----------



## guitarguy56

Andrew65 said:


> Gustavia, St Barts.?


Correct Andrew65... It's yours... Sorry Zanshin about the internet connection, you would have guessed it correctly too. Roman threw a $50 million party there as it seems it's the island for the rich and famous.


----------



## Zanshin

guitarguy56 - I'm only a few miles away at the moment and Gustavia (or Anse Columbier) is my next destination. Some of my favorite pictures were taken on St. Barths, which is a wonderful island and if one avoids the watering holes of the rich one can make a mere dent in the wallet rather than having to mortgage the house to eat and drink there.


----------



## guitarguy56

Zanshin said:


> guitarguy56 - I'm only a few miles away at the moment and Gustavia (or Anse Columbier) is my next destination. Some of my favorite pictures were taken on St. Barths, which is a wonderful island and if one avoids the watering holes of the rich one can make a mere dent in the wallet rather than having to mortgage the house to eat and drink there.


Have a wonderful time there... it's on my list of places to cruise to when that time arrives... enjoy a nice drink/meal there...


----------



## Andrew65

Zanshin,

You can have the honors of the next picture if you will have a Pina Colada for me and my girl when you get there as your next stop. We are outfitting at the moment and making a list of our places to visit. Enjoy.


----------



## Zanshin

If you'll modify the Pina Colada to a simple Presidente Beer then I'd be honored to post the next picture  (The Pina Colada might break the bank, but I can afford the beer considering the bars offer paying off the tab in equal monthly installments!)

While remaining on the anchor theme:


----------



## Andrew65

Lol, only if you tip your beer to view you have it to then that's fine by us.


----------



## Zanshin

Alternatively, I believe I still have a bottle of Linie hidden away, I could put that in the freezer and do a couple of shots while anchored at Anse Colombier. I hope you realize that St. Barths was once Swedish, too.


----------



## Zanshin

Alternatively, I believe I still have a bottle of Linie hidden away, I could put that in the freezer and do a couple of shots while anchored at Anse Colombier. I hope you realize that St. Barths was once Swedish, too.

The anchor above marks the entrance to the harbor whose name I am looking for. What is it's name and in which country is it located in?


----------



## Andrew65

Zanshin, I'm a product of the public school system of Philadelphia who swallowed the hook for a norwegian girl (now X) long ago while cruising mexico. Drink anything you desire.


----------



## Zanshin

Here's a view from the opposite end:


----------



## Tim R.

English Harbor, Antigua?


----------



## Zanshin

Hello Tim - well, sort of; you are correct (I was looking for Nelson's Dockyard, the anchor is at the entrance to the working shipyard). The Dockyard is in English Harbour. My next hint is attached as a thumbnail and would have given it away.



All yours, TimR.


----------



## Tim R.

Thanks Zanshin. I knew I had been there before and the second photo confirmed it. My wife and I spent a few days there after a charter in SVG back in 2010. I will have a new photo up soon.


----------



## Tim R.

Here is another anchor photo. It is on an Island in Maine and the anchorage is at my back. Name the anchorage.


----------



## Zanshin

I have no idea where that might be, but it looks like the anchor just fell out of the sky. I am probably thinking of that because of a recent picture of a huge boulder rolling down a hill in Italy and demolishing a barn (the boulder was about house-sized) before stopping a couple of hundred feet away - next to an even bigger boulder that had rolled down several years before... some people are very, very lucky.


----------



## Tim R.

Here is the anchorage. That pretty red boat to the left is our former Ericson 35-3 "Cordelia" which is now in Annapolis.


----------



## Zanshin

So many clues - flag, lobster pots, tidal range; it looks like a real working harbor. How many islands can there be in Maine? (hmmm... looks like quite a few according to Google Earth). Beautiful picture, though!


----------



## guitarguy56

Donovan Cove, off Jonesport?


----------



## Andrew65

Are we in Casco Bay?


----------



## Tim R.

No and no.


----------



## LaurenceU

Zanshin said:


> So many clues - flag, lobster pots, tidal range; it looks like a real working harbor. How many islands can there be in Maine? (hmmm... looks like quite a few according to Google Earth). Beautiful picture, though!


3166 coastal Islands in Maine, there is a list of them all in Wikipedia. Only 41 of them are permanently inhabited though. That should narrow it down.


----------



## Tim R.

LaurenceU said:


> 3166 coastal Islands in Maine, there is a list of them all in Wikipedia. Only 41 of them are permanently inhabited though. That should narrow it down.


Good point Laurence. You have narrowed it down to 41 islands and you can subtract the handgpful in Casco bay.


----------



## jak3b

Tim R. said:


> Here is the anchorage. That pretty red boat to the left is our former Ericson 35-3 "Cordelia" which is now in Annapolis.


Pulpit harbor?


----------



## downeast450

are we looking nnw? At Blue Hill in the background?


----------



## Tim R.

No and no.


----------



## LaurenceU

downeast450 said:


> are we looking nnw? At Blue Hill in the background?


Must be you in your back yard East? 
I am scouring GE looking for this anchorage. Must be a lobster village but I can't find it. But what a fantastic cruising area!


----------



## downeast450

I should know it. A couple of the boats look familiar and the grey granite chimney is a clue. Maine's coast is an amazing cruising opportunity.

Down


----------



## guitarguy56

Bass Harbor, Mt Desert Island?


----------



## Tim R.

guitarguy56 said:


> Bass Harbor, Mt Desert Island?


Nope.


----------



## Andrew65

I second that LauranceU. Nice websight you have Tim R.


----------



## downeast450

Frenchboro on Long Island with MDI in the distance?


----------



## Tim R.

downeast450 said:


> Frenchboro on Long Island with MDI in the distance?


So close but no. Not enough fishing boats in the harbor to be Frenchboro.


----------



## guitarguy56

Burnt Coat Harbor on Swan Island?

Nice backyard and cruising grounds...


----------



## Tim R.

guitarguy56 said:


> Burnt Coat Harbor on Swan Island?
> 
> Nice backyard and cruising grounds...


That's it Guy. Your turn.


----------



## guitarguy56

Tim R. said:


> That's it Guy. Your turn.


That was a tough one to find... beautiful cruising grounds... I envy you... This area will be on my list to explore later...

Photo soon to post...


----------



## guitarguy56

Name the city and river... might be another easy one...


----------



## capt vimes

to keep that one running:
on the one building the writing looks like chinese characters...
are we in china?


----------



## guitarguy56

Yes... we are in China somewhere...


----------



## capt vimes

then it is shanghai at the yangtze river...
you left out the dominant tower of its skyline to the left of your image though... 

although - the small river were these buildings reside is called huangpu? or something...


----------



## guitarguy56

capt vimes said:


> then it is shanghai at the yangtze river...
> you left out the dominant tower of its skyline to the left of your image though...
> 
> although - the small river were these buildings reside is called huangpu? or something...


Not the Yangtze River... close though...


----------



## capt vimes

capt vimes said:


> although - the small river were these buildings reside is called huangpu? or something...


i edited my post before i have seen your reply...


----------



## Andrew65

Singapore River in Singapore?


----------



## Andrew65

Singapore on the Huangpu River?


----------



## tdw

Andrew65 said:


> Singapore on the Huangpu River?


Singapore ? Andrew is that a typo ?

I'm thinking trick question. It is most definitely Shanghai but the river maybe not the Yangzte but its tributary the Huangpu.


----------



## tdw

Sorry .... I should have read further back. Sam's edited post does seem to give the correct answer cos it most certainly is Shanghai on the Huangpu.

Capt Vimes has it nailed methinks.


----------



## guitarguy56

capt vimes said:


> then it is shanghai at the yangtze river...
> you left out the dominant tower of its skyline to the left of your image though...
> 
> although - the small river were these buildings reside is called huangpu? or something...


Capt vimes... you have the helm...

Here are the photos I took while there... sure you might find the Opium Commission plaque interesting... great story about the wealth of the French and England's crown jewels based on drug dealing during this time in history...

The city section you see is Pudong... this is Shanghai's financial capital or shall I say China...










[


----------



## capt vimes

i know about the opium wars...
isn't it great to have such a glorious european history? 
just kidding...

here is the next one - name the beach and city... the building is actually a rescue swimmer base...


----------



## LaurenceU

Cottesloe Beach, nr Perth, Western Australia. home for me


----------



## capt vimes

laurence - i know it is your home...
drink a beer for me in the blue duck cafe, will you? 
your turn.


----------



## LaurenceU

lol will do  Standby


----------



## LaurenceU

try this one. I am after the name of the town.


----------



## capt vimes

Looks european...
Somewhere in the east of europe?


----------



## Andrew65

Binnenstad, Delft, Nederland? It`s the Koepoortbrug in south Holland.

The name derives from the fact that there used to cattle and especially cows across the bridge ( and by then Koepoort ) were put to sleep . In the meadows There used to be in the eastern part of the city several farms in operation . There is a cow with horns on the head of the Koepoortbrug .


----------



## LaurenceU

Andrew65 said:


> Binnenstad, Delft, Nederland? It`s the Koepoortbrug in south Holland.


Well done Andrew. I thought someone would find this one easily. Over to you.


----------



## Lustyslogger

Zanshin said:


> lajimo - close, but not quite . I'll give you a hint - both this place and New Orleans are located in the same hemisphere of the same planet.


Oh man, now you have narrowed it down to where anyone knows exactly where this is!!


----------



## Andrew65

Well, it wasn`t that easy, but thanks.

Capt. Vimes, It wasn`t a typo. My guess was Singapore. You didn`t shanghai me for the win.

Here is one since we are onto bridges. Name the place.


http://s41.photobucket.com/user/AMac65/media/contest_zps1ca3af79.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## ebs001

Made it easier Andrew


----------



## tdw

Paris, France ? Is that Notre Dame cathedral in the background ?


----------



## Zanshin

The Seine in Paris?


----------



## Andrew65

Dang, that was quick. You guessed it tdw, 1 minute before zanshin. We had a wonderful time, too bad there were french people there.

Thanks for the earlier help ebs. 

Your turn tdw


----------



## tdw

Cathedral made it easy.


----------



## guitarguy56

Tdw... that photo could be anywhere... not much to go on...


----------



## capt vimes

Andrew65 said:


> ... We had a wonderful time, too bad there were french people there...


buahahahahaha :laugher
i initially thought that the bridge in your image is "pont neuf"...
also funny - "pont neuf" means "new bridge" and by now it is the oldest bridge in paris...


----------



## capt vimes

hmmm - looks quite mediterranean on the right but cold with all those conifers on the left...


----------



## Torch

capt vimes said:


> hmmm - looks quite mediterranean on the right but cold with all those conifers on the left...


The size of the windows (and lack of windows) hints at cold too.


----------



## Zanshin

Weserberglandkanal in Germany?


----------



## Andrew65

capt vimes said:


> buahahahahaha :laugher
> i initially thought that the bridge in your image is "pont neuf"...
> also funny - "pont neuf" means "new bridge" and by now it is the oldest bridge in paris...


Ya liked that one eh? ...Let me return the compliment. Your guess on post #3304 of the pillars view outside Naples Italy was impressive. It reminded me of John Steed`s line in the Avengers TV show episode "Dial a Deadly Number" when he guessed a particular wine was made on the northern end of its vineyard. A classic line.


----------



## tdw

My apologies good people. I confess I forgot this was me.

OK .... not Germany, wrong hemisphere. Big island, small continent. Something of an historical site.


----------



## Seaduction

My photo matching program says its in middle harbor, Sydney.


----------



## Faster

Seaduction said:


> My photo matching program says its in middle harbor, Sydney.


Cheating


----------



## Seaduction

Faster said:


> Cheating


Sorry. I take that back then. I didn't name the bridge anyway.


----------



## Faster

Seaduction said:


> Sorry. I take that back then. I didn't name the bridge anyway.


No worries, Sea.. just teasing.

Looks like you were correct, though, so I'm guessing Burns Bay deep up Sydney harbour. Pretty spot!


----------



## tdw

Interesting. 

Seaduction is in the right area.

That bridge is a major clue.

Fast .... you are going the wrong way.

The Wombet and I love this spot. We have a couple of anchorages only half an hour from our mooring which we visit more often but if we have the time (that bridge limits access and it does not open on request) we head up here. At five knots this spot is an hour and a half from mooring and outside of holiday weekends this is how it looks.


----------



## guitarguy56

tdw said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Seaduction is in the right area.
> 
> That bridge is a major clue.
> 
> Fast .... you are going the wrong way.
> 
> The Wombet and I love this spot. We have a couple of anchorages only half an hour from our mooring which we visit more often but if we have the time (that bridge limits access and it does not open on request) we head up here. At five knots this spot is an hour and a half from mooring and outside of holiday weekends this is how it looks.


Has to be the Spit Bridge in Middle Harbor, Sydney?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

guitarguy56 said:


> Has to be the Spit Bridge in Middle Harbor, Sydney?


Makes me home sick


----------



## tdw

Yes the bridge is The Spit .... now on to the location ..... 

(With Mark having popped in I fear the truth will out very soon. .... )

Interestingly enough this cove (we call them bays) was out of bounds to visitors until only a few decades back and the land to the right with the buildings still is.


----------



## guitarguy56

tdw said:


> Yes the bridge is The Spit .... now on to the location .....
> 
> (With Mark having popped in I fear the truth will out very soon. .... )
> 
> Interestingly enough this cove (we call them bays) was out of bounds to visitors until only a few decades back and the land to the right with the buildings still is.


???

Isn't it here: Spit Road, Mosman, New South Wales, Australia

If you want the the cove it is: Quakers Hat Bay or Ellery Park, Andrew Marine The Spit??


----------



## tdw

guitarguy56 said:


> ???
> 
> Isn't it here: Spit Road, Mosman, New South Wales, Australia
> 
> If you want the the cove it is: Quakers Hat Bay or Ellery Park, Andrew Marine The Spit??


Confusion reigns.

Check back to my original pic. The pic of the Spit Bridge was a hint not the clue itself. You are looking for this place .....


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Bantry Bay between Killarney Heights and forrestiville, NSW, Australia.

It was an explosives depot. But theres bigger all there to blow up....


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Bantry Bay between Killarney Heights and forrestiville, NSW, Australia.
> 
> It was an explosives depot. But theres bigger all there to blow up....


I knew you'd get it.

Bantry Bay it is indeed. Convict era.

Fabulous place to while away a weekend.

Correction .... it wasn't convict era at all. Was originally built in 1907. Used until 1973. The shore is still closed to the public, supposedly due to unexploded munitions, though this is probably BS. I went on shore here in the late 1970s, middle of the night, bit spooky.


----------



## olysux

nice pics


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Thanks Andrew,

I dont get to play this game much atm.

OK, here is my next one for your perusal....


----------



## tdw

Wow .... now this makes mine look easy,


----------



## Faster

That's the "DamnDark Bridge" in DamnDark Bay... crosses the - you guessed it - DamnDark River.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Faster said:


> That's the "DamnDark Bridge" in DamnDark Bay... crosses the - you guessed it - DamnDark River.


Ok, well here's another on a Damn Dark Day 










Mark


----------



## Seaduction

Did this bridge just open in December 2013?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Seaduction said:


> Did this bridge just open in December 2013?


I should think so as it opens each day of each month.

Here is another pic...

Or do you want two?


















So the bridge takes ships









I dunno why I put this in?



Mark


----------



## Seaduction

You put all of those pictures in because Simpson Bay is so pretty. I meant the bridge had been under construction until December. Its the swing bridge on the Simpson Bay causeway.


----------



## Faster

Sea - this must be a new bridge, if it's from Simpson Bay into the lagoon.. far cry from the small one I've been through before.

However that seems a large vessel to be going into the lagoon, so at this point I'm unconvinced - also, do the towers distant in the last shot match St Martin? I dunno anymore....


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Seaduction said:


> You put all of those pictures in because Simpson Bay is so pretty. I meant the bridge had been under construction until December. Its the swing bridge on the Simpson Bay causeway.


No, you said was it OPEN. And yes it was still OPEN  they hadn't got it closed yet! Lolololol and it only opened officially on Jan 14th 2014  



Faster said:


> Sea - this must be a new bridge, if it's from Simpson Bay into the lagoon.. far cry from the small one I've been through before.
> 
> However that seems a large vessel to be going into the lagoon, so at this point I'm unconvinced - also, do the towers distant in the last shot match St Martin? I dunno anymore....


The large blue ship has the swing bridge span on top of it!
So they had to get it through the opeing bridge into the lagoon, and then the other photo its secured in the middle of the new causeway bridge and then winched the swinging part straight onto the hinge.

Quite an operation.

Ok, Seaduction! Well done! Your turn.

Mark


----------



## Seaduction

Faster said:


> Sea - this must be a new bridge, if it's from Simpson Bay into the lagoon.. far cry from the small one I've been through before.
> 
> However that seems a large vessel to be going into the lagoon, so at this point I'm unconvinced - also, do the towers distant in the last shot match St Martin? I dunno anymore....


Captain Mark can pass judgement on this befuddling predicament. I believe the Simpson Bay causeway just opened a few months ago. Goes from the Juliana airport to the Marigot side of the bay.
edit: I should have waited for Mark's post.


----------



## Seaduction

Not too distant from the last picture posted.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Great Bay, Phillipsberg, St Martin.

There was eight ships in port one day two weeks ago!


----------



## Seaduction

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Great Bay, Phillipsberg, St Martin.
> 
> There was eight ships in port one day two weeks ago!


Bingo! You are right of course. The Heineken tastes much better there. Your turn MarkofSeaLIfe.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Thanks 

OK here is my next. Name the port please 
Clues every 4 hours; No hints!  (I love being sneaky!)










Mark


----------



## Seaduction

Looks like Marsh Harbour to me.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Seaduction said:


> Looks like Marsh Harbour to me.


Lol it does too! But snow its snot.

'Ave another go and theres another photo in an hour...


----------



## Tim R.

Is the photo aligned with N up?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Tim R. said:


> Is the photo aligned with N up?


No North is not up. North North East is up.

Are you onto something?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Next clue

North North East is up


----------



## Tim R.

I think I see some fairly old formations on that photo. Semi-circle of stones, an ancient road? Or my imagination is running amok.


----------



## Tim R.

Arkadiane, Turkey.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I think the first post is on track. 'Ancient' is good.

North is Up in this pic.


----------



## Tim R.

Ephesus. Arkadiane is the street leading to the harbor that no longer exists. Was at the end(W) of the large marble paved road but has long since silted in.


----------



## tdw

Lake Kocagoz. What was originally the port of Ephesus, now well and truly silted up. Arkadiane (aka Harbour St) is the roadway that runs from the Roman amphitheatre to the "port". 

Tim R obviously has nailed it but what a fascinating place. 

What I'd like to know is how did you do it Tim ?


----------



## Tim R.

Some creative google searching. Using words like ancient, ruins, road, port. The search led me to the following photo which led me to Ephesus. I then searched on Ephesus to verify.


----------



## tdw

Tim R. said:


> Some creative google searching. Using words like ancient, ruins, road, port. The search led me to the following photo which led me to Ephesus. I then searched on Ephesus to verify.


As neat a bit of searching as I've ever seen. Gold Star for you.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Tim R. said:


> Some creative google searching. Using words like ancient, ruins, road, port. The search led me to the following photo which led me to Ephesus. I then searched on Ephesus to verify.
> 
> G]


Well done!

I had kept the ampitheatre out of the images on purpose, of course.
Its one of the weird things about Ephuses that you can see how close it was to the water. It was on the water in one of the most busy ports in the sncient world. Now 3 kms from the coast and even that miserable swamp can't be seen from the town.

When in Turkey Ephuses is a must see.

The audience would have had a magnificent view over the port and out to sea.









Well done, Tim! Your go.


----------



## Tim R.

I will post something up tomorrow.


----------



## Faster

Tim R. said:


> Some creative google searching. Using words like ancient, ruins, road, port. The search led me to the following photo which led me to Ephesus. I then searched on Ephesus to verify.


Indeed, well played!


----------



## Tim R.

Next photo:


----------



## downeast450

Blue Hill?


----------



## Tim R.

downeast450 said:


> Blue Hill?


Nope.


----------



## Faster

As Tom Maine said this morning on another thread.... 'the endless coast of Maine'.. but where??


----------



## Tim R.

Maine coast is correct but I think this looks more like southern NE to me.

Ok, I will give a hint. I am standing on the dock of a yacht club.


----------



## Andrew65

l'll give it a shot. Biddeford Pool yacht club?


----------



## Tim R.

Andrew65 said:


> l'll give it a shot. Biddeford Pool yacht club?


Nope


----------



## tdw

Stabbing in the gloom ..... Tenants Harbor

Maine certainly is one pretty part of the world.


----------



## Tim R.

tdw said:


> Stabbing in the gloom ..... Tenants Harbor
> 
> Maine certainly is one pretty part of the world.


Nope.


----------



## tdw

Are you repeating yourself Tim and we are back in Burnt Coat Harbor ? 

Trouble with Maine is that it all looks the same to me. Gobsmackingly beautiful in its sameness but the same nonetheless.


----------



## Tim R.

tdw said:


> Are you repeating yourself Tim and we are back in Burnt Coat Harbor ?
> 
> Trouble with Maine is that it all looks the same to me. Gobsmackingly beautiful in its sameness but the same nonetheless.


Nope. This is a new place and I posted it because I do not think it is very Maine like. The lack of large granite formations along the shore should provide a clue to narrow down the location.


----------



## guitarguy56

Are we in York Harbor, ME? Agamenticus Yacht Club?


----------



## Tim R.

guitarguy56 said:


> Are we in York Harbor, ME? Agamenticus Yacht Club?


Nope.


----------



## guitarguy56

Saco Bay, Wood Island Harbor?


----------



## Tim R.

guitarguy56 said:


> Saco Bay, Wood Island Harbor?


Nope


----------



## JoeLena

Buck's Harbor.


----------



## Tim R.

JoeLena said:


> Buck's Harbor.


Nope.


----------



## Tim R.

Lots of war history in this town.


----------



## Tim R.

Crickets...


Do I need to post another hint?


----------



## Faster

Tim R. said:


> Crickets...
> 
> Do I need to post another hint?


Apparently... or another picture??


----------



## Tim R.

Here is another photo. The first photo was taken from the dock you see at the lower left looking NE up the shoreline.


----------



## guitarguy56

Ok... Middle Ground, Bagaduce River? The triangular feature is Trott Ledge?


----------



## Andrew65

Castine, ME.? Castine proclaims itself "The battle line of four nations".


----------



## Tim R.

Andrew65 said:


> Castine, ME.? Castine proclaims itself "The battle line of four nations".


Castine it is. I purposely excluded Maine Maritime Academy which would have been a dead giveaway. Your go Andrew.


----------



## Andrew65

Thanks,

The part of the hunt I like the most is finding out about these interesting place along the way, as well as guessing the photo. Castine is certainly one of those Places.

Name the body of water and the town.



Thanks Faster


----------



## Faster

There are 4 or more link options - the IMG code is the one to use.


----------



## Tim R.

guitarguy56 said:


> Ok... Middle Ground, Bagaduce River? The triangular feature is Trott Ledge?


Correct but looking for the anchorage which is Castine. Definitely worth checking out the varied and sometimes gruesome history of a Castine. It has been occupied since the late 1600s.


----------



## Tim R.

Looks like florida to me. Those clouds and power lines look very ominous to me. Based on the approaching storm I would say west coast Florida or Keys.


----------



## Andrew65

Close, but no cigar


----------



## Faster

Bahamas?


----------



## Andrew65

Faster said:


> Bahamas?


Nope, Tim is in the right neighborhood.


----------



## ebs001

Garrison Bight entrance Key West, Fl.


----------



## Andrew65

Give that man a cigar! 

Your turn ebs


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Bugger. Too late on that one.


----------



## ebs001

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Bugger. Too late on that one.


Maybe this one then Mark or anyone else.


----------



## obelisk

East coast of Pompierre Bay, Iles de Saintes, Guadeloupe


----------



## ebs001

No but right hemisphere


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Point Salines, Grenada. I.e. Where the airport ends in the sea.

I fink anyways... Or it could be the South Pole.


----------



## ebs001

Western Hemisphere and Northern Hemisphere so not the South Pole and it's also not Grenada.


----------



## obelisk

Palmetto Bay, Barbados


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Roche de Boeuf St Barts, as in Riast Beef Island between St Martin and St Barts


----------



## ebs001

You are all too far south.


----------



## obelisk

Middle Caicos, Turks and Caicos


----------



## ebs001

obelisk said:


> Middle Caicos, Turks and Caicos


Close but no. A little further north.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Columbus Point, Cat Island, Bahamas.


----------



## guitarguy56

Samana Cays?


----------



## ebs001

Mark is very close, right country wrong island.


----------



## guitarguy56

Eleuthera Island, Bahamas?


----------



## ebs001

You got it GuitarGuy. That rugged coast is so unlike anything else I have seen in the Bahamas.

You're up.


----------



## guitarguy56

ebs001 said:


> You got it GuitarGuy. That rugged coast is so unlike anything else I have seen in the Bahamas.
> 
> You're up.


Great... Ok... name this place and the bay...


----------



## obelisk

Rade de Papeete, Tahiti


----------



## guitarguy56

obelisk said:


> Rade de Papeete, Tahiti


Something is missing in your reply...


----------



## obelisk

Nanuu Bay


----------



## obelisk

^ Though I must admit, in the 4 or 5 times i have been in-and-out of there i have never heard that name and had to look it up on google maps...


----------



## guitarguy56

obelisk said:


> Nanuu Bay


Fast guess for that one... Yes you got it! It's yours...


----------



## obelisk

Fast, yes, I am stuck here on the boat and it's blowing too hard to make the half-mile dinghy ride to shore--not much else going on...

What is the name of this anchorage?


----------



## guitarguy56

Is this around New Zealand somewhere... one of the islands?


----------



## obelisk

Nope, but south of the Equator.


----------



## Faster

Patagonia?


----------



## obelisk

yep


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It looks like a cold ****ty place without a bar.


----------



## obelisk

Actually, there is a world-famous bar not too far to the east of here...


----------



## Andrew65

Mark, I'll take care of that request the next time l guess a picture.


----------



## guitarguy56

Is the location Cochamo, Argentina and the bar you talk of is Berlina?


----------



## obelisk

Nope, but you're in the right area. The list of this bar can play tricks with those who have had one too many pisco sours


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

obelisk said:


> The list of this bar can play tricks with those who have had one too many pisco sours


After too many drinks it would "litht" not list 

Still too cold for me. It looks like Tasmania in a summer heatwave.


----------



## Tim R.

Caleta Olla, Chile. Near Punta Arenas. Is the pub the Shackleton Bar?


----------



## guitarguy56

Is the anchorage 'Estrecho de Magallanes' on the Strait of Magellan in Chile?


----------



## tdw

Tim R. said:


> Caleta Olla, Chile. Near Punta Arenas. Is the pub the Shackleton Bar?


Not much doubt about that.

(I pulled the image showing Tim is correct ... damn thing was simply to big.)


----------



## obelisk

Tim R. said:


> Caleta Olla, Chile. Near Punta Arenas. Is the pub the Shackleton Bar?


Good work Tim! Caleta Olla, it is. You're up.

btw, the bar is the Micalvi Bar, Puerto Williams.


----------



## capt vimes

that took me some time to figure that one out - even with all the info given...
especially since your definition of "...not too far..." seems rather expansive... 54,93 S 069,15 W is in the middle of nowhere... 
beautiful place nontheless and i just hope i can visit it once myself...


----------



## Tim R.

Here is a new photo. Name the island.


----------



## Faster

Is that a path to a lighthouse??


----------



## Andrew65

What's the significance of the 3 canons to the town? That also looks like a mighty old church behind the white building. Care to give a clue about them?


----------



## Tim R.

Andrew65 said:


> What's the significance of the 3 canons to the town? That also looks like a mighty old church behind the white building. Care to give a clue about them?


Sure. There are actually 4 canons.

Yes, there is a lighthouse behind the photographer.


----------



## Andrew65

Torshavn of the Faroe lslands?


----------



## Tim R.

Andrew65 said:


> Torshavn of the Faroe lslands?


Nope


----------



## Andrew65

Are we even in the Faroe Island?


----------



## Tim R.

Andrew65 said:


> Are we even in the Faroe Island?


Nope. Good guess though. Very similar look.


----------



## LaurenceU

Saint Pierre


----------



## Tim R.

LaurenceU said:


> Saint Pierre


We have a winner! Your go Laurence.


----------



## LaurenceU

name of the town please..


----------



## Tim R.

Nice castle. I would say definitely in MED based on types of boats and how they are moored. Somewhere in Italy?


----------



## LaurenceU

Med it is but not Italy.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Med, not Turkey as theres no flags on castles and boats, not Greece as the buildings arnt all blue and white.

I'm guuna say Corsica.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Ooooooooohhhh could be Croatia.....


----------



## LaurenceU

Not Corsica, but Mark's 2nd guess is right. Croatia.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Its not Dubrovnik as I have been there... And thats about the only place there I have been because it was the war. Too small for Split, from memory.


----------



## LaurenceU

no not Split, which is where this one was taken a few days earlier.


----------



## donjuanluis

Hvar Croatia, A flag a the left of the picture and a Castle gave me a lot of help. (http://thumb7.shutterstock.com/thum...-town-with-the-fortress-spanjola-86193322.jpg)


----------



## donjuanluis

The flag I mention is behind the motor boat at the left. You can see red on top, white at center, blue at bottom. Also found a picture to confirm.











donjuanluis said:


> Hvar Croatia, A flag a the left of the picture and a Castle gave me a lot of help. (http://thumb7.shutterstock.com/thum...-town-with-the-fortress-spanjola-86193322.jpg)


----------



## LaurenceU

Yep, Hvar it is. Over to you Donjuanluis


----------



## donjuanluis

i think this will be easy for you.


----------



## donjuanluis

also I like to post a night picture of the same place.


----------



## donjuanluis

the place I am asking, last weekend had the visit of some tall ships.


----------



## Seaduction

Nice pic of Esmeralda. (Esmerelda)


----------



## LaurenceU

Esmeralda	2014-Feb-27 0000	S 36°48' W 056°06'


----------



## LaurenceU

Punta del Este? news reported the Libertad there last weekend.
Tall ships parade in Punta del Este; Mujica invited to a reception in ARA Libertad ? MercoPress


----------



## donjuanluis

LaurenceU said:


> Esmeralda	2014-Feb-27 0000	S 36°48' W 056°06'


it was on route to Mar del Plata, think it's already there.


----------



## donjuanluis

LaurenceU said:


> Punta del Este? news reported the Libertad there last weekend.
> Tall ships parade in Punta del Este; Mujica invited to a reception in ARA Libertad ? MercoPress


Over to you Laurence, as I said, it was an easy one.


----------



## Seaduction

Tall Ship Tracking:
Tall Ships Tracking Map


----------



## donjuanluis

Seaduction said:


> Tall Ship Tracking:
> Tall Ships Tracking Map


something is not right, ARC Gloria and Guayas are misplaced. At this moment all ships are in Mar del Plata:

Esmeralda (Chile)
Libertad, B Houssay, Ice Lady (Argentina)
Guayas (Ecuador)
Gloria (Colombia)
Cisne Branco (Brasil)
S. Bolivar (Venezuela)
Cuauthemoc (Mexico)

more info here (in spanish)> VELAS LATINOAMERICA 2014


----------



## Seaduction

donjuanluis said:


> something is not right, ARC Gloria and Guayas are misplaced. At this moment all ships are in Mar del Plata:
> 
> Esmeralda (Chile)
> Libertad, B Houssay, Ice Lady (Argentina)
> Guayas (Ecuador)
> Gloria (Colombia)
> Cisne Branco (Brasil)
> S. Bolivar (Venezuela)
> Cuauthemoc (Mexico)
> 
> more info here (in spanish)> VELAS LATINOAMERICA 2014


You just can't believe everything you find on the internet :laugher


----------



## Seaduction

Don Juan, found the following on the website you linked to in your post:

February 18, 2014 - they sailed to Punta del Este

The boats left for the second port of the international conference "Candles Latin America 2014". Itajaí - In the morning, the ship "Freedom", the sailing ship "Cisne Branco" in Brazil, the brigantine "Esmeralda" from Chile, the brig "Gloria" from Colombia, the brig "Guayas" from Ecuador and brig "Simon Bolivar" of Venezuela "left the port of Itajaí (Brazil) to Punta del Este (Uruguay). Vessels shall be moored off the Uruguayan coast between 21 and February 24 so that from the coast you can see the framework offered by the ships. then the ARA "Libertad frigate alongside the other boats leave for our country. The first port to which they arrive, will be the city of Mar del Plata, where on Thursday 27 to 16 held a parade off the coast and Friday 28 will enter the local port.


----------



## Seaduction

Marine Traffic dot com has the up to date position:
ESMERALDA - Sailing vessel: current position and details | IMO 8642799, MMSI 725019006, Callsign CCES | Registered in Chile - AIS Marine Traffic


----------



## tdw

Seaduction said:


> You just can't believe everything you find on the internet :laugher


----------



## LaurenceU

Sorry for the delay-
playground on the south bank of which navigable river?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Brisbane River, Brisbane, Australia


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Just for fun while we are playing this game,

Heres one for a bit of fun.

I got 6/10
Travel picture quiz ? can you name these cities from their taxis? | Travel | theguardian.com

Mark


----------



## LaurenceU

well done. Just 3/10 for me 
no it's not the Brisbane River.


----------



## Geoff54

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Just for fun while we are playing this game,
> 
> Heres one for a bit of fun.
> 
> I got 6/10
> Travel picture quiz ? can you name these cities from their taxis? | Travel | theguardian.com
> 
> Mark


I'll take a shot at it, just for fun.
Havana
Mexico City
N.Y.
Turkey, probably Istanbul
Venice
London
India, probably Mumbai
Bangkok
Madrid
Marrakech


----------



## tdw

Geoff54 said:


> I'll take a shot at it, just for fun.
> Havana
> Mexico City
> N.Y.
> Turkey, probably Istanbul
> Venice
> London
> India, probably Mumbai
> Bangkok
> Madrid
> Marrakech


I got 5 of them (Havana,NYC,Venice,Bangkok,Madrid). Two (Turkey,India) right country wrong city. Marrakesh I guessed wrongly Cairo, Mexico city stab in the dark Moscow and as for London I had no idea.


----------



## tdw

Southbank says either Paris or Melbourne to me but that truck/van in the background is lefthand drive so I'm having a shot at Paris though I cannot nail the bridge.


----------



## Geoff54

tdw said:


> I got 5 of them (Havana,NYC,Venice,Bangkok,Madrid). Two (Turkey,India) right country wrong city. Marrakesh I guessed wrongly Cairo, Mexico city stab in the dark Moscow and as for London I had no idea.


I was wondering how you could be so sure. I just noticed that they gave the answers - I thought they would be published next week or something. A couple of mine were just lucky semi-guesses. Damn! If I had been paying attention I could have cheated. 

BTW, Mexico were still making VW bugs until quite recently and they constituted most of the taxi fleet because they were so cheap, even though they wouldn't have passed emission or safety standards most places. Part of the reason Mexico City had (and to some extent still has) such a problem with air quality...... Out of curiosity I just looked it up and the last one was produced in 2003 and they were regulated out of use as taxis by the end of 2012.


----------



## Geoff54

tdw said:


> Southbank says either Paris or Melbourne to me but that truck/van in the background is lefthand drive so I'm having a shot at Paris though I cannot nail the bridge.


The lamp posts looks very Parisian - I think you might be correct.


----------



## Geoff54

Damn I'm getting senile - That's the South Bank of the Thames.
Not sure what all the Pink & Blue sand is about.


----------



## LaurenceU

Geoff54 said:


> Damn I'm getting senile - That's the South Bank of the Thames.
> Not sure what all the Pink & Blue sand is about.


Another view from the same spot. Take it away Geoff.


----------



## Geoff54

Originally a fishing village, this is the port entrance, looking out. It has a twice daily car/passenger ferry service to a nearby country. I'll try to dig out a picture of the village which is much prettier.


----------



## Andrew65

We still in England?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Dunkirk, France (Dunkerque)


----------



## Geoff54

While not England, it is the land of my father.
While not as far north as Scandinavia, the name is of Norse origin.
While not Dunkirk, I suspect the residents would rather be mistaken for French than English.


----------



## Geoff54

I can't get into photobucket for some reason so if anyone wants to repost this.....

This is the old fishing village. The pleasure boat mooring field is just out of frame.

I'll have intermittent web access over the weekend so if you are sure you have it, please don't wait for me to confirm.


----------



## Ulladh

Scotland, Wales or Ireland?


----------



## Geoff54

Ulladh said:


> Scotland, Wales or Ireland?


Yes! 

Here's a clue for sailnet regulars. Don't Wave Back. 
I'm at the airport (my third home  )but I'll try to give some more clues and pictures later.


----------



## Ulladh

Fishguard Wales.
The second image was the old harbour.

The car ferry is Fishguard Wales to Rosslare Ireland


----------



## Geoff54

Ulladh said:


> Fishguard Wales.
> The second image was the old harbour.
> 
> The car ferry is Fishguard Wales to Rosslare Ireland


Sorry for the slow reply. You are, of course, correct. All yours!


----------



## Ulladh

I have crossed the Irish Sea by ferry many times to Scotland and England but never to Wales and lived in Scotland and England but never visited Wales. Next year I will fly to London then take some extra days to travel through Wales and Fishguard to Ireland.

Next up;

Bridge and town?

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...3ZQ0JzBM/w751-h563-no/IMG_20130820_070630.jpg


(Google does not give me an embed code anymore, so I would welcome any help in turning this link into an embed)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

There ya go.

To embed the photo put 


Code:


      [img]the url of the photo[/img]


----------



## tdw

I'm guessing it might be somewhere in America ?


----------



## Tim R.

Is that Sheriff Woody fishing from the pier?


----------



## Ulladh

Thanks Mark for the embed.

USA salt water and a bascule bridge. Bridge has same name as town.


----------



## obelisk

Kent Narrows Bridges, Kent Narrows MD


----------



## Ulladh

US east coast but not Kent Narrows.
Town is on a barrier Island.


----------



## aquilla

across saint sebastian river?


----------



## Ulladh

Not Saint Sebastian River.

The Dutch claimed this area based on Henry Hudson (English) discovering it under contract to the Dutch.
The English claimed the same area based on John Cabot "Giovanni Caboto" (Italian) discovering it under contract to the English before Hudson.

The town has an English name, the island has a native american name.

Of course people had been fishing there for thousands of years before this dispute.


----------



## Ulladh

Ocean side of island;


----------



## Ulladh

1st permanent european settlement on the island was late 1700's, before that the island was a pine and cedar forest

More fun facts later.

A French swimmer holds the record of 6hrs 37mins for around the island swim marathon.


----------



## Andrew65

It`s gotta be the Margate Bridge in Margate City. 

Absecon Island had the Native American name of Absegami.


----------



## Andrew65

Ulladh said:


> Ocean side of island;


That`s the Angler`s Club pier of Absecon Island, isn`t it....and Atlantic City way off in the background.


----------



## Tim R.

If that is Absecon then it must be the Longport bridge leading to Longport, NJ.


----------



## Andrew65

Naaa, that`s the JFK Memorial


----------



## Ulladh

Andrew has it.

Margate Bridge to Margate on Absecon Island, the pier in the second photo is where Margate meets Ventnor.
The Longport Bridge is a fixed bridge with 25ft clearance.
Margate Bridge is a bascule bridge.

To get to Margate from Great Egg Harbor Inlet head west to Ocean City under the south end of Ocean Drive Bridge 65ft clearance, then clockwise around the shoal behind the bridge (or if used to the area north end of the bridge), then north under the Longport/Somers Point Bridge 55ft clearance to the ICW channel, then southeast to the north side of the fixed Longport Bridge 25ft clearance, then north to Margate.
Power boats go under the Longport Bridge after entering the inlet saving at least 5 miles.

Don't do this at low tide. Once at Margate better than 10ft at slips 20ft off the bulkhead.


----------



## Andrew65

Thanks Ulladh,

Couldn`t let one of these aussie guys guess what a local kid should know. I`m just glad you didn`t ask which exit it was on.

Here you go Mark, as promised. Personally forgetting which one it is, name the group of islands.


----------



## obelisk

Faroe islands??


----------



## Andrew65

Nope


----------



## Ulladh

Spitsbergen?


----------



## Andrew65

Nope


----------



## Andrew65

The place has military significance.


----------



## Ulladh

Northern or Southern hemisphere?


----------



## Faster

Falklands?


----------



## Andrew65

Northern

Nope


----------



## capt vimes

The shetlands?


----------



## Delta-T

Mount Fuji?


----------



## Andrew65

Nope and nope.

One more clue...

It's the stomping grounds to a popular TV show.


----------



## Andrew65

...and a WWII battle was fought here.


----------



## capt vimes

Orkney islands?


----------



## Ulladh

Battle of Narvik, Lofoten Islands Norway?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Scapa Flow?

The battle being the one against U Boats.


----------



## Faster

Hawaii?


----------



## Andrew65

They are all good guesses, but unfortunately all wrong.


----------



## Ulladh

Kiril Islands.
Soviet Union attacked at end of WWII


----------



## Andrew65

Nope


----------



## Andrew65

Any more clues and I'll be giving it away. IDL.


----------



## Faster

Svalbard?

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70603320?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Ulladh

Attu in the Aleutian Islands?


----------



## Ulladh

Dutch Harbor Alaska fits geography, WW2 battle and Deadliest Catch on TV?


----------



## Andrew65

Winner! 

Deadliest catch is the tv show. The Forgotten Battle is the Aleutian Island Campaign when the Japanese invaded America in WWII. It was overshadowed by the Guadalcanal campaign. If memory serves me correct, the island is Adak.

The tv show gives a pretty good feel for it, so after 1year of fishing there in that hell, 3 broken ribs, 1 chipped tooth, and several years of joint pain later, l am a confirmed fair weather sailor. If there ain't palm trees, it ain't for me, yet l live in Norway. Ah, ain't love grand.

Back to you Ulladh...


----------



## Ulladh

City and body of water;


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Sydney, Nova Scottia. Body of water is Sydeny Harbour and the Sydney river.

I wish those Canadians would stop stealing our names!


----------



## Ulladh

Not Sydney but correct hemisphere.


----------



## Faster

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I wish those Canadians would stop stealing our names!


Ha!! we stole it twice, but spelled it differently one time 

As to the present pic.. I'm reminded of pre-tsunami Japan....


----------



## Ulladh

Not Japan. The body of water is a major shipping channel.


----------



## obelisk

Havre de Grace, MD and the C&D Canal


----------



## Ulladh

Not Havre de Grace MD, the Susquehanna is not as wide as this body of water and not a major shipping channel.
The C&D is also not as wide and probably not as much shipping as this location.


----------



## Andrew65

Baltimore and the Patapsco River?


----------



## Ulladh

Not Baltimore or the Patapsco.

Photograph taken from a park with a biblical name. The park was the location of one of the major conflicts of the Seven Year War.


----------



## Andrew65

Cincinnati on the Ohio river? 

Eden park


----------



## Ulladh

Not Cincinnati or the Ohio.
The City is a UNESCO world heritage site.


----------



## Andrew65

Lunenburg, Nova Scotia, Mahone Bay?


----------



## Ulladh

Not Lunenburg which is also a UNESCO world heritage centre.

This City is almost 150 years older than Lunenburg and was under siege off and on for most of those 150 years with the final fall at the siege that was concluded on the parkland with a biblical name.


----------



## Ulladh

The dock and warehouse in the photograph is built on fill but is the approximate location of the landing site for the troops that broke the siege.


----------



## Faster

Are we even sure that it's N.A. Eastern Seaboard at this point?


----------



## Ulladh

It is not easy finding a photograph that will not give the game away.










Seven Years War, the British won this battle, the French lost, the actual fighting part of the battle lasted 15 mins.


----------



## Andrew65

Are we in Belgium?


----------



## Ulladh

Not Belgium, but this is a polyglot city.


----------



## capt vimes

quebec city at the st lawrence river?
could not find the parks name...
found it - plains of abraham and this was the battle:


----------



## Andrew65

Polywhat!?


...must be france.


----------



## Ulladh

Capt Vimes is correct.

In British North America the war with New France "French and Indian War" was part of the larger Seven Years War.

The British desire to recover part of the cost of defending the colonist from the French through taxes was part of the impetus for the conflict that split British North America into Canada and the US.

A 15 minute battle changed the world.

Polyglot; speaking multiple languages.


----------



## Andrew65

Good job capt vimes.


----------



## capt vimes

sorry for the delay.. work is uke

since we are already at biblical names... (first hint )
name this small port and the island:


----------



## capt vimes

nobody?
here is a view to the other side of that entrance from our little restaurant overlooking the whole bay, entrance and port... in the med somewhere...


----------



## donjuanluis

capt vimes said:


> sorry for the delay.. work is uke
> 
> since we are already at biblical names... (first hint )
> name this small port and the island:


the picture didn't show in my browser, but if I copy the url works fine.


----------



## donjuanluis

Looks like Mallorca, some cala with biblical name? lot of "Sant" names...the only one that comes to me is Cala de Santanyi.


----------



## Ulladh

Mallorca porto cristo (port of christ)?

Donjuanluis lead me to Mallorca.


----------



## capt vimes

Ulladh is right... Over to you.

I have really good memories of that place and the nice lady from the marina....


----------



## Ulladh

Location of rock outcrop and island beyond. 
Hint English speaking country.


----------



## Ulladh

A short distance to the left of the rock outcrop.


----------



## downeast450

Is this in the VIs?


----------



## Ulladh

Yes. Virgin Islands.


----------



## Tim R.

Looks like the big rock the Tortolla ferry goes by after leaving St. T.


----------



## Ulladh

Not St Thomas.


----------



## Ulladh

The island beyond has the name of a common mineral.


----------



## Ulladh

The channel between the island with the rock outcrop and island with the name of a common mineral is a popular wreck diving location.

Water depth near the rock makes for good snorkeling.


----------



## donjuanluis

could be Cistern Point at Cooper Island?


----------



## Ulladh

donjuanluis is correct, Cistern Point, the island beyond is Salt Island


----------



## donjuanluis

Ulladh said:


> donjuanluis is correct, Cistern Point, the island beyond is Salt Island


In map.google there was Salt Island to the left (west), and Cooper island to the right (east) of the quoted rock, and though the house in second picture is in Cooper Island. 
I'm working on a picture...


----------



## donjuanluis

where is this lighthouse, some clues are very visible


----------



## obelisk

Ahhh, Cabo polonio, Uruguay. home to a bar with a pet penguin and no electricity


----------



## donjuanluis

obelisk said:


> Ahhh, Cabo polonio, Uruguay. home to a bar with a pet penguin and no electricity


no electricity, no paved roads, and easy going, but is not Cabo Polonio, although you are close, in the same country, but look a bit more to west.


----------



## obelisk

had to do a little google image searching but it looks Bajo Ladas, right down the coast


----------



## donjuanluis

not Bajo Ladas.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tdw

Jose Ignacio ?


----------



## donjuanluis

tdw said:


> Jose Ignacio ?


You found it. Picture was taken last Saturday, when we found Punta del Este port closed and couldn't get aboard, so we took off for a small ride. 
Wind was blowing over 50knts at some point, and boats where sailing in the moorings.

tdw is yours!


----------



## tdw

Sorry folks. We were out anchored when I posted my answer only to find minute later that out anchor had snagged some wreckage. Ended up having to dump chain and anchor so you'll pardon me if I was otherwise engaged. After that I had a quiet drinky or ten.

Try this ....


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> Sorry folks. We were out anchored when I posted my answer only to find minute later that out anchor had snagged some wreckage. Ended up having to dump chain and anchor so you'll pardon me if I was otherwise engaged. After that I had a quiet drinky or ten.


So which excuse was it? The anchor? or being drunk???



Ain't cruising grand


----------



## donjuanluis

tdw said:


> Sorry folks. We were out anchored when I posted my answer only to find minute later that out anchor had snagged some wreckage. Ended up having to dump chain and anchor so you'll pardon me if I was otherwise engaged. After that I had a quiet drinky or ten.
> 
> Try this ....


not clues in the picture (at least for me), is it close to where you lost the anchor?


----------



## obelisk

entrance Island Lighthouse, Tasmania?


----------



## donjuanluis

obelisk said:


> entrance Island Lighthouse, Tasmania?


I think you are on the right spot, noway it could be other lighthouse too much alike.


----------



## obelisk

hmmm, that looks right and it has been a couple of days, so i'll post something:

this one should be pretty easy for a certain segment of sailnetters.

Name and location of the place pictured here:


----------



## Zanshin

Looks like some really good parallel parking in the distance. Or perhaps a blockade that the sailboat has successfully run.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It looks somewhere cold. I don't sail where you need jackets!


----------



## Capt Len

Powell River on the Sunshine Coast. Concrete Liberty ships


----------



## donjuanluis

Kiptopeke, at Chesapeake bay


----------



## fallard

Sure does look like the breakwater created in 1948 when 8 McCloskey concrete ships were sunk to create protection for a ferry dock (long gone.) Looks like djl nailed it.


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> So which excuse was it? The anchor? or being drunk???
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't cruising grand


I think it must have been the latter.

Good people I really owe you an apology. To be honest I simply forgot I was the poster of that lighthouse which was of course as worked out. So bad boy me and again my apologies. Hangs head in shame.


----------



## obelisk

donjuanluis said:


> Kiptopeke, at Chesapeake bay


got it. The Concrete Ships, a popular overnight destination on the lower Chesapeake. This was taken in January 2009 during a circumnav of the Delmarva Peninsula. It was COLD!

donjuan, you're up


----------



## donjuanluis

Ok, name the island, whichs gets crowded on summer time, and boats and people partie all the time...








at the left of previous picture you have a "restopub", but parties are only in daylight.


----------



## obelisk

Is it Isla Gorriti off Punta del Este?


----------



## donjuanluis

obelisk said:


> Is it Isla Gorriti off Punta del Este?


YES, Isla Gorriti it is. your turn.
It is awsome to me to see $6.000.000 boats, only used once in a while weekend,,,for half a mile trip. Status is named.


----------



## obelisk

I found that to be the case all around Punta del Este but fun for a visit to see how that half lives

where was this one taken?:


----------



## donjuanluis

could it be in the east coast of US, close to Virginia?


----------



## Tim R.

donjuanluis said:


> could it be in the east coast of US, close to Virginia?


 Not with those mountains. Somewhere in NZ?


----------



## obelisk

Nope, not close on either account. roughly the same latitude as virginia, though


----------



## capt vimes

Is it torremolinos near malaga, spain?


----------



## obelisk

nope but very close


----------



## capt vimes

damn... i thought i got it...
i really like this view...


----------



## capt vimes

Then it should be tarifa in andalusia, spain...


----------



## obelisk

Tarifa it is...but no supporting pics for that response??


----------



## capt vimes

no - sorry... 

since we have been on lighthouses lately:
where is this one?


----------



## donjuanluis

The lighthouse in contest is it in Australia? or maybe New Zeland?


----------



## capt vimes

no and no - the body of water is the pacific though...


----------



## donjuanluis

Looks like Point Loma


----------



## capt vimes

exactly, you got it - point loma, san diego it is... :thewave:
went around it for whale watching not 2 weeks ago...


----------



## donjuanluis

No doubt about it...


----------



## donjuanluis

The lighthouse and the island take de same name...


----------



## obelisk

Sombrero?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

obelisk said:


> Sombrero?


As theres one or two Sombreros in each country, do you want to narrow it down? Or shall we all try common island names? 

Goat Island?

Turtle island?

Sandy Island???


----------



## Seaduction

Isla de Lobos, Uruguay? Si?


----------



## obelisk

MarkofSeaLife said:


> As theres one or two Sombreros in each country, do you want to narrow it down? Or shall we all try common island names?
> 
> Goat Island?
> 
> Turtle island?
> 
> Sandy Island???


Sombrero, Anegada Passage


----------



## donjuanluis

Seaduction said:


> Isla de Lobos, Uruguay? Si?


Correcto!, Isla de Lobos - Uruguay
a protected reserve of sea seals and lions, with an actual population of 180.000 animals, and growing. Also is a place of rest for the Magellan pinguin migration journey. 
The lighthouse is the tallest in Uruguay (220 feet, 27,5 nm).


----------



## Seaduction




----------



## Tim R.

St. Pierre.



Seaduction said:


>


----------



## capt vimes

hehe - seaduction has posted that image before in this very thread...
i am just too lazy to search for it... 

found it:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/1235242-post3170.html


----------



## Tim R.

capt vimes said:


> hehe - seaduction has posted that image before in this very thread...
> i am just too lazy to search for it...
> 
> found it:
> http://www.sailnet.com/forums/1235242-post3170.html


I also posted one but from a different angle without the lighthouse. I then posted another with the lighthouse.


----------



## Seaduction

Does it mean we reached the end of the game when we start posting the same pictures that we posted before??? Maybe senility.
GO FOR IT TIM R. ITS YOUR TURN.


----------



## Tim R.

LOL. No worries.

Name the location and Island.

First hint: It is not St. Pierre.


----------



## obelisk

Is it Mangareva, Gambier Is. and those houses in the water are pearl farms?


----------



## Tim R.

obelisk said:


> Is it Mangareva, Gambier Is. and those houses in the water are pearl farms?


It is not.


----------



## Zanshin

Are you willing to give the poor unwashed and graphically challenged hoi-polloi a hint on this one?


----------



## Tim R.

It is in the Caribbean.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Is it the Solomon Island? I think I know where but my big computer is out of battery.

Gizo town, on Gizo Island?


----------



## Tim R.

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Is it the Solomon Island? I think I know where but my big computer is out of battery. Gizo town, on Gizo Island?


Nope.


----------



## Tim R.

Monday morning clue: A canal bisects this Island.


----------



## donjuanluis

Tim R. said:


> Monday morning clue: A canal bisects this Island.


Found the same picture in panoramio, looking on maps.google.com

Savanah Bight, Guanaja island.

Panoramio - Photo of woodstock passing by savannah bight


----------



## Tim R.

donjuanluis said:


> Found the same picture in panoramio, looking on maps.google.com
> 
> Savanah Bight, Guanaja island.
> 
> Panoramio - Photo of woodstock passing by savannah bight


My wife and I spent our honeymoon scuba diving Guanaja in 1997. We kayaked to Savannah Bight one day to explore.

That's it Don. You're up.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Guadaloupe?


----------



## donjuanluis

Name the place near by. Not the Caribean.


----------



## obelisk

Angra doe reis


----------



## donjuanluis

that was very fast.... angra it is.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

donjuanluis said:


> that was very fast.... angra it is.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


Country??.

A bit of detail too would be nice


----------



## hangupndrive

Hanauma Bay


----------



## donjuanluis

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Country??.
> 
> A bit of detail too would be nice


Sorry, you are right!.

Brazil, not far from Rio de Janeiro, to the south. 
23° 6'20.90"S 44°23'19.85"W

Obelisk has it.


----------



## obelisk

Mark, you're a stickler! Unlike Sombrero, I am only aware (I said _aware) of the one Angra dos Reis. 

The roof is what gave it away for me, very Brazilian. I loved Bahia Isla Grande, so beautiful yet relatively undiscovered by cruisers.

Ok, where is/what is the name of this gorgeous location?

















_


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

obelisk said:


> Angra dos Reis.
> 
> The roof is what gave it away for me, very Brazilian. I loved Bahia Isla Grande, so beautiful yet relatively undiscovered by cruisers.
> 
> ]


Thank you. This competition is much better if we can learn about places we havent been, places we may wish to put on the list for the next vogage.



Mark

Ps, the new photos looks volcanic, granite and rainforest. Looks love
Y but I dunno where it is.


----------



## obelisk

we paddled this traditional local canoe across the body of water pictured in the original picture to the base of the mountain.










and later, we ran to the nearest town in this boat, typical of the area, to get some cold reward beers.


----------



## donjuanluis

Baia do Guanabara?


----------



## donjuanluis

Baia do Guanabara is a bit much crowded, so it must be Ilhabela, 50 miles south of Angra do Reis


----------



## copacabana

Saco do Mamanguá?


----------



## obelisk

Saco do Mamangua it is. Good work, Copa. I thought I would throw a curve and post a picture that was only a few miles away from donjuan's pervious post of Angra dos Reis--in the original picture, my cousin is looking toward Angra in the distance. The cruising at the western end of Bahia Isla Grande is spectacular and Paraty is a nice town from which to base yourself.

you're up, copa


----------



## copacabana

Obelisk, it wasn't really fair as I spend at least 2 months every year in and around Saco do Mananguá. It is indeed a lovely area to cruise. In keeping with the theme, here is a small port nearby that is quite unique because it was designed in the 18th century so that the high tide would cover the streets and wash them on the receding tide.


----------



## copacabana

Photos don't seem to want to load... here it goes again.


----------



## copacabana

Last attempt... if the photo doesn't load, I pass the torch back to Obelisk (who would have recognized the port anyway!).


----------



## donjuanluis

Still in Brazil? may be Salvador do Bahia?


----------



## copacabana

Nope. Too far away. I said "nearby".


----------



## obelisk

i used to see a girl who lived in one of these houses


----------



## donjuanluis

Parati?


----------



## donjuanluis

very nice place, need to reference some of them from panoramio...


----------



## copacabana

Don Juan, Parati it is! Great town and right in the middle of Brazil's best cruising grounds. You're up my friend.


----------



## donjuanluis

Parati is now in our bucket list!.
Next one, name or location of the bridge.


----------



## Golfdad91

Oh heck That is Gillgans Island right after the rescue


----------



## bigdogandy

Rickenbacker Causeway bridge in Miami?


----------



## donjuanluis

bigdogandy said:


> Rickenbacker Causeway bridge in Miami?


Exactly, your turn.


----------



## bigdogandy

This shouldn't be too hard......


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Thats one of two north of Key West before the big land grows out of the water with americans living on it. And cars. The other is larger, looking like a wooden volcano.

I dont know the names of them, but they are right on the eastern side of the reef thats the outer edge of where the hawk Channel goes. Reef on side, shipping the other in the florida straits.


----------



## zeilfanaat

Is the "wreckers race buoy" off Key West?


----------



## bigdogandy

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Thats one of two north of Key West before the big land grows out of the water with americans living on it. And cars. The other is larger, looking like a wooden volcano.
> 
> I dont know the names of them, but they are right on the eastern side of the reef thats the outer edge of where the hawk Channel goes. Reef on side, shipping the other in the florida straits.


Close enough for me......this one is the light at Carysfort Reef off of north Key Largo, built in the 1850's and still woking today.

You're up, Mark.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Hey! Thanks Andy!



OK next one. *Who, famously, showered here?*


----------



## obelisk

Brooke Shields in _Blue Lagoon_


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

obelisk said:


> Brooke Shields in _Blue Lagoon_


No. Get you mind out of the filthy gutter 
Another hint in a few hours.

Brooke is still a glamour!!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

*Who, famously, showered here?*

Its time for a clue!


----------



## capt vimes

tarzan?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Yes, and thats Jane  Nah, sorry 

OK Next clue!

Who, famously, showered here?


----------



## Zanshin

I believe it is Refuge Bay, NSW. But I can only think of Captain Sidney and the team of trainees at Camp Z who might have showered there...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Zanshin said:


> I believe it is Refuge Bay, NSW. But I can only think of Captain Sidney and the team of trainees at Camp Z who might have showered there...


How the hell did you get that? Smarty pants!!

Well done!! Your go 

This plaque is in Refuge Bay, part of Broken Bay, near Sydney, Australia.










These are the guys who did the WW2 raid










This is a very brief outline of the story.


----------



## Zanshin

Mark - I think you posted that picture on a similar thread in another forum a couple of years back and I vaguely remembered that it was in Oz, and since I've got good internet here in Deshaies and I've got to wait for the batteries to get charged I used Google and found it!

Where is this lighthouse?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Hiva Oa, Marquesas??


----------



## Zanshin

While this lighthouse is indeed located in one of the Departments of France, it isn't in the Marquesas.


----------



## obelisk

very caribbean looking...and French... Guadeloupe?


----------



## Zanshin

It is in the Caribbean - but it could be one in St. Martin, St. Barths, Guadeloupe (including the Saintes and Marie Galante) and Martinique. Which lighthouse is it? (i.e. Obelisk, your guess was good, but you need to narrow it down a bit)


----------



## Zanshin

Obelisk - you are so close... just narrow it down a bit!


----------



## Delta-T

Basse-Terre / Vieux-Fort lighthouse


----------



## Zanshin

Delta-T - you got it! I took that picture two days ago as I sailed by; now I can update my blog with the pictures since you've guessed it. Sorry, Obelisk - I was sure you'd come in first and narrow it down, but Guadeloupe is a relatively big island with several lighthouses...

Take it away, Delta-T.


----------



## Delta-T

Thank you Zanshin...


----------



## obelisk

Zanshin said:


> Sorry, Obelisk - I was sure you'd come in first and narrow it down, but Guadeloupe is a relatively big island with several lighthouses...


no worries. i have been dealing with other things here...


----------



## Delta-T

Time for a hint...I thought this would be an easy one with the many PNW sailnet members?



Delta-T said:


> Thank you Zanshin...


----------



## Seaduction

Maybe the "Lime Kiln Lighthouse" on San Juan Island?


----------



## Delta-T

Seaduction said:


> Maybe the "Lime Kiln Lighthouse" on San Juan Island?


That's it! Take it away Seaduction...


----------



## Seaduction




----------



## fallard

Ireland; somewhere on the west coast?


----------



## Seaduction

fallard said:


> Ireland; somewhere on the west coast?


Yes, correct. I suppose one place looks the same as another, but would you venture a guess at the famous "bay" in the picture.


----------



## Seaduction

Fallard, there are other animals beside sheep in this "Dear Old" bay.


----------



## fallard

Galway Bay?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I was at some rockery called the Cliffs of Mohr and then to a bay like this and I tink it was Donegal Bay???


----------



## Tim R.

Not sure where this is but the only beach I have ever been to where livestock roamed the beach was in the british isles.


----------



## Seaduction

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I was at some rockery called the Cliffs of Mohr and then to a bay like this and I tink it was Donegal Bay???


Mark has named the bay correctly- it is Donegal Bay. Apologize for the delay as bedtime came early last evening.
OK Mark, lets have your pictorial riddle.:laugher


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Seaduction said:


> Mark has named the bay correctly- it is Donegal Bay. Apologize for the delay as bedtime came early last evening.
> OK Mark, lets have your pictorial riddle.:laugher


Thanks! Just give me an hour as the fresh water pump has pooped itself and I have to go to the chandlery and get another one.

Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Ooops! Sorry about the delay!

Heres the next one.

can I get this *PORT* please?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Name the *PORT*, please 

OK, I'll give you two hints in one...


----------



## Zanshin

Mark - those hints look very much like Basseterre on St. Kitts, but I cannot place the original photo anywhere in St. Kitts (particularly the calm water - something I never saw there). 

WAIT - I think I was there last week... How about Rouseau, Dominica?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Well, Zanshin, its not often I can tell you that you're wrong. So I will make the best of it!

Wrong!
Wrong!
Wrong!
Wrong!
Wrong!​


BTW The sunset shot is taken from the boat in the other picture.
And the band is about 200 meters inland of those red buildings.


----------



## fallard

St. Johns, Antigua


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

.

Right​
Oh, fiddlesticks 

I thought that one might be very difficult! 

Your go Fallard! 

Mark


----------



## fallard

This one is in a cooler climate:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It looks like one of those atmospheric english villages.... Which one I know not.

But one of my mates pontificated about his house at Fowey so I'm gunna say Fowey, UK


----------



## fallard

Not Fowey and not in the UK, but you are getting close.


----------



## Zanshin

While I've got no clue as where this could be, could you please be a bit meaner to Mark when telling him he was absolutely, positively and incontrovertibly WRONG in his guess. You might want to stress that he has absolutely no idea of where that photo was taken. He didn't even get the island or country right, you might want to subtly point that out to him as well, preferably with all caps, and in at least a 22pt red bold font.... Just saying... 

Could we be on the Atlantic French coast here?


----------



## Seaduction

I think it may be in northern Japan. Oh, no, how could I be so stupid. Its definitely somewhere in Ireland. I can tell by the green fields and stone fence rows in the background. Perhaps County Mayo?


----------



## obelisk

Strangford Lough, Northern Ireland?


----------



## Seaduction

But Northern Ireland is in the UK, isn't it?


----------



## fallard

Not France and not Northern Ireland, but you are not far away--ignoring the reference to Japan, of course. This place has a Caribbean connection that sailors can relate to, especially for those of us who have used Imray-Iolare charts.


----------



## Zanshin

Fallard - that was an awesome hint. Was it the HMS Iolaire part?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Well it doesnt help me.

Half the Caribbean is named after places in Europe. You'd think they bloody discovered it.


----------



## fallard

The location in the photo does not share a name with anywhere in the Caribbean--at least that I know of. 

Zanshin's getting closer to the connection, but it isn't about HMS Iolare, which was sunk about a hundred years ago. The Imray-Iolare connection is very current.

Another clue: When I was there about 20+ years ago, there was a photo of the Pride of Baltimore on the wall of the establishment to the left in the photo. (This may not help you identify the locale, but at that time, the Pride of Baltimore had been lost at sea, taking with her a young lady crew member who had lived about 200 ft down my street.)


----------



## Seaduction

Glandore, County Cork in southern Ireland, Donald Street's home now.


----------



## capt vimes

hmmm - it seems that seaduction nailed it... has not changed much in the past 20 years... 
https://www.google.com/maps/place/G...m2!3m1!1s0x4845ac10d90ee2d5:0xa00c7a99731f7c0
i also got the reference to donald street but with an UK address...


----------



## Seaduction

capt vimes said:


> hmmm - it seems that seaduction nailed it... has not changed much in the past 20 years...
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/G...m2!3m1!1s0x4845ac10d90ee2d5:0xa00c7a99731f7c0
> i also got the reference to donald street but with an UK address...


The current issue of Sail magazine has an article about legendary Donald Street. The article says he sold his Iolare and took his last sail on her in 2010 with the new owner. The article mentions that he lives about a block away from the waterfront there.


----------



## fallard

Glandore, it is. Don Street is now living in his wife's home about a block from the sea. He recently sold Iolare and helped bring it from Glandore to the UK with her new owner. 

Many of you who have sailed the Caribbean are aware that Don Street charted much of the Caribbean over a long period of time and was instrumental in initiating the sail charter business in the Caribbean. One of his initiatives was to instigate purpose-built charter sailboats that were operated by CSY.

Your turn, Seaduction. (You must have just gotten the May issue of Sail magazine with the story about Street!)


----------



## Seaduction

Yes, I read the article about Street but I also recognized the Irish countryside in the photo you posted. Never would have found Glandore without the Sail article though.
Well here is an easily recognizable scene that hundreds of boaters see on a daily basis (at least when it not frozen water.)


----------



## Seaduction

Same location looking the other direction.


----------



## capt vimes

I do not know why donald street is a legend... Never heard of him before, but:
Why do you all spell his boat/ship/yacht wrong?
It is spelled Iola*I*re, isn't it?...


----------



## Seaduction

capt vimes said:


> I do not know why donald street is a legend... Never heard of him before, but:
> Why do you all spell his boat/ship/yacht wrong?
> It is spelled Iola*I*re, isn't it?...


I stand korrectid. It is Iolaire. I will rite Iolaire on the blackboard 500 times after skool todae.
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire
Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire Iolaire


----------



## capt vimes

I initially thaught the misspell is a hint... Thats the reason for my question... No need to feel ashamed...
Sorry about it...


----------



## zeilfanaat

Back to the thread topic...the location is not too far from your former home port: the south side of the Kent Narrows Bridge on Kent Island, MD.


----------



## Seaduction

zeilfanaat said:


> Back to the thread topic...the location is not too far from your former home port: the south side of the Kent Narrows Bridge on Kent Island, MD.


We have a WINNER here. OK Zeilfanaat, puzzle the crew here with a new picture please. Yep, its the Kent Narrows.... spent lots of time there going in circles waiting for the bridge to open.


----------



## zeilfanaat

Seaduction, the workboats and low treeline just screamed "Chesapeake" to me (Crisfield, perhaps?), but it wasn't until you posted the second picture that the exact location was clear.

I can't claim to have been to some of the more obscure fuel docks and waterfront markets in the world, so instead, this place will have to do:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Montreal, Canada.


----------



## fallard

Looks like La Rochelle, Charente-Maritime, France. (Hope I spelled this correctly!)


----------



## obelisk

French flag (or is it italian??) on the left and maybe the flag of Brittany? on the right. a stab in the dark: St Malo?


----------



## zeilfanaat

Well, that didn't take long. The old harbor of La Rochelle, France, it is.

Fallard, you're next!


----------



## fallard

Next location: Name the port (This may be too easy).


----------



## Seaduction

-iow.jpg in the properties of the photo , Must be Isle of Wight, Ryde Harbour.


----------



## tdw

fallard said:


> Next location: Name the port (This may be too easy).


could be (to easy that is) ... Ryde. Isle of White.


----------



## Seaduction

Too late, dang. Looked at panoramios too long. That photographer takes wonderful photos.
Well, does spelling count??


----------



## tdw

Seaduction said:


> Too late, dang. Looked at panoramios too long. That photographer takes wonderful photos.
> Well, does spelling count??


According to the post list you got there first mate. Isle of White indeed. I tell you what if spelling doesn't count it should but nonetheless your go.


----------



## fallard

Yes, Seaduction's post came in first, so he's up. Congratulation to tdw as well for getting it so fast. Both of you had it correct as "Ryde, which answered the challenge to name the port, but Seaduction gets extra credit for correctly spelling it as the Isle of "Wight".


----------



## tdw

fallard said:


> Yes, Seaduction's post came in first, so he's up. Congratulation to tdw as well for getting it so fast. Both of you had it correct as "Ryde, which answered the challenge to name the port, but Seaduction gets extra credit for correctly spelling it as the Isle of "Wight".


O eye sea .... just coz he can uze a spell cheque heze the brite ied buoy a ?

Just yuze weight.

Mi thyme will cu .... get here soon enough.


----------



## Seaduction

Name of harbou







r or marina


----------



## zeilfanaat

Coal Harbour Marina in Vancouver, BC?


----------



## Seaduction

zeilfanaat said:


> Coal Harbour Marina in Vancouver, BC?


Excellent Zeilfanaat. Over to you now.


----------



## zeilfanaat

Let's stick with the marina theme.

There is a hint in the photo about the location of this place, but what I'm really after is the significance of the marina.


----------



## fallard

Geneva Yacht Club, Alinghi homeport?


----------



## zeilfanaat

I thought it was going to take a little longer to guess this one.

But indeed, Geneva (and Alinghi's home port) it is. Well done, Fallard! You're next!


----------



## fallard

I'm having a problem posting photos--don't know what the problem is. Maybe zeilfanaat can post another photo in my place.


----------



## zeilfanaat

fallard said:


> I'm having a problem posting photos--don't know what the problem is. Maybe zeilfanaat can post another photo in my place.


Be happy to...here is the Saturday challenge 

I have stopped guessing how long it will take to identify the location.


----------



## capt vimes

That looks croatian to me... The palm trees are still puzzling me a bit...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

They are date palms by the look.

I am not precisely sure, but those churches may help with a clue 
Croatian churches have more pointy spires, Greek have those very round domes. They are definitly not muslim but they could have an islamic influence... Ie in an area that was Muslim but not now... So maybe somewhere now Greek that was Turkish.

I think it may well ve Cyprus, or Crete. But i will say Cyprus, Greek side.


----------



## zeilfanaat

Capt Vimes is on the right track...it is Croatia. Which town, though?


----------



## ebs001

Sibenik, Croatia?


----------



## tdw

Cavtat


----------



## tdw

zeilfanaat said:


> Be happy to...here is the Saturday challenge
> 
> I have stopped guessing how long it will take to identify the location.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I think you have it Andrew!!


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I think you have it Andrew!!


I reckon there are enough similarities for us to take it as read ?

Zeilfanaat probably won't be around for some hours so I'll post something to keep things rolling.


----------



## tdw




----------



## MarkofSeaLife

How many cubits long???


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> How many cubits long???


Looks somewhat biblical I admit but no she is not an homage to the Ark.


----------



## Azzarac

Reaching way back into my memories, I believe that to be Korea's famed Geobukseon or Turtle Ship as we westerners call them. I've only seen one moored so I have no idea where this one is located.


----------



## tdw

Damn ... I thought she could retain her air of mystery for a wee bit longer. Yes it is a reconstruction of a Geobukseon. 

We still need to know the where so its not all over yet.


----------



## zeilfanaat

tdw said:


> I reckon there are enough similarities for us to take it as read ?
> 
> Zeilfanaat probably won't be around for some hours so I'll post something to keep things rolling.


Hey, I need _some_ time to work on our boat  Almost ready for the season!

And yes, Cavtat was the right answer--congrats tdw!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Pussan, South Korea.


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Pussan, South Korea.


Getting close.


----------



## tdw

Mark ... I presume you meant Busan ? You are too far East. This place was very important in the 15th century.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> Mark ... I presume you meant Busan ? .[/quote]
> 
> Pusan and Busan are the same place. It was written Pusan before 2000, but Busan is pronounced Pusan.
> 
> weird, eh?!


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Pusan and Busan are the same place. It was written Pusan before 2000, but Busan is pronounced Pusan.
> 
> weird, eh?!


Weird indeed but I didn't know that about Pusan/Busan.


----------



## tdw

I really did think that the boat ID was going to be the hard part.

Historical monument .....


----------



## Seaduction

tdw said:


> i really did think that the boat id was going to be the hard part.
> 
> Historical monument .....


한국어: 여수 진남관, 대한민국의 국보 제304호


----------



## Seaduction

Oops, Jinamgwan in Yeosu, Korea. I don't know where the boat is though.


----------



## tdw

Seaduction said:


> Oops, Jinamgwan in Yeosu, Korea. I don't know where the boat is though.












This shot is taken from the Jinnamgwan looking down to the harbour. You can see a statue of Admiral Yi Sun-sin just off to the right but the Geobukseon is out of frame to the left. It sits on the pier at the waterfront. Apparently it used to be kept afloat. There is also a half scale model just outside the main KTX train terminal.

Admiral Yi used to guide fleet manouvres from up here. He is a fascinating man. Only Horatio Nelson is considered his equal as a naval strategist.

Oh, and just in case anyone is wondering, I was there a week or so back. Fascinating being able to tour that ship. Fascinating place Korea. A most remarkable history.


----------



## Seaduction

Did TDW solve it?


----------



## tdw

Seaduction said:


> Did TDW solve it?


No ... you did.

Yeosu is the correct answer.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Well done! Its all far off the cruising track!


----------



## Seaduction

OK, I guessed where the Palace was but couldn't see the ship replica there. Nonetheless, I will post a photo of a place closer to the western hemisphere's cruiser's routes.


----------



## tdw

Damn that is pretty. I'm thinking more North West than South ?


----------



## Seaduction

tdw said:


> Damn that is pretty. I'm thinking more North West than South ?


The average temperature here for this merry month of May is 71.2 deg. F.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It must be the USA because everyone else uses Celcius.


----------



## Seaduction

MarkofSeaLife said:


> It must be the USA because everyone else uses Celcius.


I copied this from Wickedpedia:
Fahrenheit remains the official scale for the following countries: the Bahamas,[2] Belize,[3] the Cayman Islands,[4] Palau,[citation needed] and the United States and associated territories (Puerto Rico, Guam and the U.S. Virgin Islands). Canada retains it as a supplementary scale that can be used alongside Celsius.

Moreover, the photo is not in the US or any possessions or territories.


----------



## zeilfanaat

Is it the view from the Gibb's Hill lighthouse on Bermuda?


----------



## Seaduction

zeilfanaat said:


> Is it the view from the Gibb's Hill lighthouse on Bermuda?


It absolutely is, Zeil. You must have a crystal ball. Your turn now.


----------



## zeilfanaat

Seaduction said:


> It absolutely is, Zeil. You must have a crystal ball. Your turn now.


Your hints (not the US, Western hemisphere) worked better than my crystal ball. It didn't look like Mexico or Latin America, so I took stab at Bermuda. With some help from Google Earth, it wasn't hard to find.

Let's see if there are enough clues in this picture to figure out the location:


----------



## tdw

Don't know cos you guys seem to have an ability to make the tropics look cold. 

Has to be US cos the boats are looking very American and it looks cold so I'm thinking east coast mid to upper probably Chesapeka somewhere.

OK .... so how far off am I ?


----------



## zeilfanaat

tdw said:


> Don't know cos you guys seem to have an ability to make the tropics look cold.
> 
> Has to be US cos the boats are looking very American and it looks cold so I'm thinking east coast mid to upper probably Chesapeka somewhere.
> 
> OK .... so how far off am I ?


That's probably because this is not in tropics 

You're on the right track but about 500 nm off...


----------



## obelisk

nothing like that mountain-wise or pebble beach-wise in teh Chesapeake. i'm thinking downeast maine somewhere. 

Rockland, ME?


----------



## zeilfanaat

obelisk said:


> nothing like that mountain-wise or pebble beach-wise in teh Chesapeake. i'm thinking downeast maine somewhere.
> 
> Rockland, ME?


Keep going northeast...


----------



## KindOfBlue

Southwest Harbor, ME


----------



## zeilfanaat

KindOfBlue said:


> Southwest Harbor, ME


And we have a winner! More specifically, it's the view from the Hinckley Yard over the Somes Sound.

KindOfBlue, you're next (and welcome to the thread!).


----------



## capt vimes

seems like kindofblue is out of this thread again...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Vimes, how about you have a turn and we will get the show back on the road!


Mark


----------



## capt vimes

unfortunately i am a out of nice pictures... 
and i have no access to the few i could post, which are back at home on my laptop there... 
you go ahead, mark...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Ok, I will av a go....


----------



## donjuanluis

Sunset in some Caribean place?


----------



## donjuanluis

looking closer looks like dawn,


----------



## Seaduction

Looks like the canal near Hemingway marina in Cuba.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Seaduction said:


> Looks like the canal near Hemingway marina in Cuba.


Well done! It is in deed!

Your go


----------



## Seaduction

This place is much colder than Havana.


----------



## downeast450

Looks like a beach near St. Anthony, Newfoundland.

Down


----------



## Seaduction

downeast450 said:


> Looks like a beach near St. Anthony, Newfoundland.
> 
> Down


Not Newfoundland.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

It looks like a toy village you buy at the hobby shop for your train set...


----------



## Seaduction

MarkofSeaLife said:


> It looks like a toy village you buy at the hobby shop for your train set...


Mark, I think this photo looks more like the toy village. It's one posted a while back of St. Pierre.


----------



## zeilfanaat

Seaduction said:


> This place is much colder than Havana.
> 
> Wild guess: somewhere along the Norwegian coast?


----------



## Seaduction

zeilfanaat said:


> Seaduction said:
> 
> 
> 
> This place is much colder than Havana.
> 
> Wild guess: somewhere along the Norwegian coast?
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct. The country is Norway. Sorry for the delay; had a lot of things to do today.
Click to expand...


----------



## zeilfanaat

It took a bit of Google sleuthing, but...it looks like Horsdal, Norway.

Norway was really a stab in the dark on my part, the picture just had a Scandinavian look to me.


----------



## Seaduction

zeilfanaat said:


> It took a bit of Google sleuthing, but...it looks like Horsdal, Norway.
> 
> Norway was really a stab in the dark on my part, the picture just had a Scandinavian look to me.


Very close.


----------



## Seaduction

ilakowalska said:


> It is amazing place for living)


Safe as well; zero chance of earthquake, hurricane, landslides, forest fire, flooding or tidal wave.


----------



## Seaduction

The name of the location in the quiz photo means "banquet hall" in *old* Norwegian language.
Its about 67 degrees north latitude.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Seaduction said:


> The name of the location in the quiz photo means "banquet hall" in *old* Norwegian language.
> Its about 67 degrees north latitude.


menneskerettighetsorganisasjonene Bay?


----------



## Seaduction

MarkofSeaLife said:


> menneskerettighetsorganisasjonene Bay?


No (I think).


----------



## Seaduction

Please ignore that clue about old Norwegian for "banquet hall." I got it from Wickedpedia and it appears to be incorrect. Sorry about that.


----------



## capt vimes

Seaduction said:


> The name of the location in the quiz photo means "banquet hall" in *old* Norwegian language.
> Its about 67 degrees north latitude.


the only "hall" i know from the norse mythology is Valhalla or Valhöll in old norse... but it rather means "hall of the slain" than "banquet hall"...

i have now idea what seaduction is looking for, but i found very interesting information about a town called "Saltstraumen" around the mentioned latitude of 67° N...


> The Saltstraumen has the strongest tidal current in the world. Up to 400,000,000 cubic metres (520,000,000 cu yd) of seawater forces its way through a 3-kilometre (1.9 mi) long and 150-metre (490 ft) wide strait every six hours, with water speeds reaching 22 knots (41 km/h; 25 mph).


22 kts of tidal current... holy crab!


----------



## Seaduction

capt vimes said:


> the only "hall" i know from the norse mythology is Valhalla or Valhöll in old norse... but it rather means "hall of the slain" than "banquet hall"...
> 
> i have now idea what seaduction is looking for, but i found very interesting information about a town called "Saltstraumen" around the mentioned latitude of 67° N...
> 
> 22 kts of tidal current... holy crab!
> Saltstraumen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The quiz location is just a little south of Saltstraumen.


----------



## Seaduction

This town is the administrative center of the municipality in which the contest photo is located.


----------



## obelisk

i have to go there!


----------



## Seaduction

obelisk said:


> i have to go there!


Does it remind you of the Beagle channel?


----------



## obelisk

Seaduction said:


> Does it remind you of the Beagle channel?


much calmer


----------



## obelisk

and, while i find the town and water beautiful, as a geologist i find the fold in the upper right corner equally as beautiful


----------



## Seaduction

This is taking too long.
The municipality has an historic church. The stone church was built around the year 1130.


----------



## Seaduction

This is the historic stone church mentioned above.


----------



## capt vimes

problem is, that at 67° N and a bit south of saltstraumen is still the province of nordland...
the administrative center of nordland is bodo (spelled budo) but the images do not fit..
and it is not south of saltstraumen...
i just cannot find it and the norwegian coast is endless with all its fjords and stuff...


----------



## tdw

OK, so the church is the Old Gildeskal Church just outside Inndyr. Is Inndyr the answer ?


----------



## tdw

No ... Inndyr is the Administrative Centre you mentioned earlier.


----------



## tdw

Is it Sørfugløy (South bird island) ?


----------



## Seaduction

capt vimes said:


> problem is, that at 67° N and a bit south of saltstraumen is still the province of nordland...
> the administrative center of nordland is bodo (spelled budo) but the images do not fit..
> and it is not south of saltstraumen...
> i just cannot find it and the norwegian coast is endless with all its fjords and stuff...


Puzzle pic is a municipality in Nordland county, Norway. It is part of the Bodø Region and the traditional district of Salten.


----------



## Seaduction

tdw said:


> OK, so the church is the Old Gildeskal Church just outside Inndyr. Is Inndyr the answer ?


Almost, so you are a winner. The answer I was hoping for is the Gildeskal Municipality, of which Inndyr is the admin. center. Close enough for me.


----------



## Seaduction

tdw said:


> Is it Sørfugløy (South bird island) ?


Just across the waterway from Gildeskal.


----------



## Seaduction

Here is a picture for some clarification. The yellow pushpins show Saltstrummen and Gildeskal.


----------



## tdw

See how you go with these. On our recent trip we were supposed to go here but had to put it off. Next time maybe.


----------



## donjuanluis

the colors in the picture are amazing! What about Rognan?


----------



## tdw

donjuanluis said:


> the colors in the picture are amazing! What about Rognan?


You mean Rognan in Norway ? You are half the world away.


----------



## donjuanluis

tdw said:


> You mean Rognan in Norway ? You are half the world away.


Sorry, I'm slow and my browser does not help me, I still was playing with the previous picture. Then I tried to delete the post and didn't work either. 
But thanks for the clue!


----------



## Azzarac

Very interesting topography! Would that be Jeju Island?


----------



## tdw

Azzarac said:


> Very interesting topography! Would that be Jeju Island?


Give the man (?) a cigar. Jeju island it most certainly is. Interesting place. Has a theme park called Loveland. This was going to be my first hint ....


----------



## ebs001

tdw said:


> Give the man (?) a cigar. Jeju island it most certainly is. Interesting place. Has a theme park called Loveland. This was going to be my first hint ....


Now that is interesting topography


----------



## Seaduction

Korean Air Lines uses Jeju photo in their TV commercials. I've seen it several times recently.


----------



## Azzarac

Interesting theme park indeed . I snapped this shot from our dock side table at a restaurant last summer. Bonus points if you know the restaurant!


----------



## Azzarac

Wow, a 24 hour soak and coming up blanks. I thought this would be a slam dunk for an area known as one of the most populated sailing areas in the northern hemisphere... OK, maybe this will give it away. We found King Neptune the same day a couple miles south of the restaurant.


----------



## Zanshin

While I disagree about this being one of the most populated sailing areas in the northern hemisphere, I do believe that this is Virginia Beach, VA (close to where I misspent my college years).


----------



## Azzarac

Zanshin you are correct on Neptune being in Virginia Beach which I would agree is not a terribly popular sailing area. The restaurant however is a couple miles north and east which should make it really easy for the answer I'm looking for.


----------



## tdw

Azzarac said:


> Zanshin you are correct on Neptune being in Virginia Beach which I would agree is not a terribly popular sailing area. The restaurant however is a couple miles north and east which should make it really easy for the answer I'm looking for.


North East ? That would be the Atlantic Ocean then. ??? The only land north east of Virginia Beach is some 13nms away which is a bit of a stretch for "a couple of miles".


----------



## Zanshin

I believe that he meant NW and that would put it somewhere in the Chesapeake, where the east coasters in the forum will soon narrow down the exact restaurant and can probably quote the menu and the waitresses' names.


----------



## tdw

Zanshin said:


> *I believe that he meant NW* and that would put it somewhere in the Chesapeake, where the east coasters in the forum will soon narrow down the exact restaurant and can probably quote the menu and the waitresses' names.


That would be my guess though it's also possible he meant SW or that Virginia Beach was NE from the restaurant.


----------



## obelisk

i've kept out of this one until now, because this is my home turf, but now i'm going to chip in. we're sitting on the crab deck at Bubba's on Lynnhaven Inlet.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Zanshin said:


> the east coasters in the forum will soon narrow down the exact restaurant and can probably quote the menu and the waitresses' names.


I went to a restaurant in Norfolk, Virginia that looked exactly the same as the phot... It was in the Marina... But I didn't eat there because I saw HOOTERS and, well, I am a tourist and I need to sample the cultural delights of the great capitalists. And yes, I do remember the waitresses name! Linda. What a great set of eyes.

Mark


----------



## Zanshin

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I went to a restaurant in Norfolk, Virginia that looked exactly the same as the phot... It was in the Marina... But I didn't eat there because I saw HOOTERS and, well, I am a tourist and I need to sample the cultural delights of the great capitalists. And yes, I do remember the waitresses name! Linda. What a great set of eyes.
> Mark


I know that place, I was in that marina, right in front of that restaurant, before heading south. I have the (outside) picture to prove it, too; but I can't post it to this thread to prevent confusion, but the link is here. But I regret to have to admit that there's no waterside dining at this establishment...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Zanshin said:


> I know that place, I was in that marina, right in front of that restaurant, before heading south. I have the (outside) picture to prove it, too; but I can't post it to this thread to prevent confusion, but the link is here.


Yes, thats the one. I quite enjoyed Norfolk.


----------



## Azzarac

My apologies. I did mean NW. Guess I'm a little directionaly challenged today. Obelisk has it with Bubba's on Lynnhaven. Good job!


----------



## obelisk

of course, i've never been to the Hooter's in question...

but I have had a few beers at Bubba's.

ok, where is this _mooring_?


----------



## Seaduction

I'm guessing that this is in the vicinity of St. Maarten?


----------



## Zanshin

That rock... it isn't Creole Rock in Grand Case, or Ile Fourchue, or Colombier. Those moorings look like they have pendants, which would cut out the French Islands. I don't believe it is Antigua and not Dominica so we are left with something south of Martinique if we are in the Caribbean. That picture must have been carefully cropped so there is probably something quite distinctive in the missing part.

Is the catamaran a Sunsail or Moorings one or a private vessel?


----------



## obelisk

Seaduction said:


> I'm guessing that this is in the vicinity of St. Maarten?


yes, in the vicinity



Zanshin said:


> That picture must have been carefully cropped so there is probably something quite distinctive in the missing part.
> 
> Is the catamaran a Sunsail or Moorings one or a private vessel?


no cropping, just the way i framed that picture, and nothing of particular import has been left out. as for the cat, i believe it was a charter


----------



## obelisk

crickets...

here is a picture approaching the anchorage in question.


----------



## donjuanluis

With all the clues, think first picture is Diamon Rock of Saba, and las picture is Saba.


----------



## Zanshin

I think that donjuanluis is correct, since that is the only island/anchorage in that area that I haven't visited  I've sailed close past Saba enough times to recognize the island instantly from that picture.


----------



## donjuanluis

Found panoramio picture from SV Zanshin, so look like some of you already know the places in fact, and just let other have fun.








so, thank you!


----------



## Zanshin

donjuanluis - that Panoramio picture is indeed from one my fly-by sails, but I never anchored or moored there because the conditions were always too much swell; so I really did not recognize that rock and thus the honor of choosing the next picture goes to you, as you really did earn it and nobody was holding back!


----------



## donjuanluis

a couple of pictures to begin, name of the port?


----------



## Zanshin

I don't even know where to start looking for this lighthouse or port and it would seem that nobody else on this thread can hazard a guess either. I think it is time to ask for a hint of some type to help identify the pictures.


----------



## donjuanluis

Sorry for the delay, work is giving me a busy time! 
This port is in a River big as a sea. In historic time, spanish, english and portuguese kingdoms fought for the posession of the lands around. 
You can also name the town.


----------



## Zanshin

Is Belem close enough?


----------



## donjuanluis

Zanshin said:


> Is Belem close enough?


Belem is quite far. 
Conquerors though the lands were very rich in Silver, and there for the interest on possesing them. 
The port is small, and quiet, too bad there is a huge paper factory right next to it.


----------



## donjuanluis

The river I'm talking about is a common resource for two countries, it also serves as waterway to communicate their capitals cities. The port in question is half way between them.


----------



## obelisk

colonia, uruguay?


----------



## zeilfanaat

obelisk said:


> colonia, uruguay?


I don't remember Colonia having such a long concrete dock, but I think you're in the right area/body of water (Rio de La Plata).


----------



## tdw

Colonia has the paper mill.


----------



## donjuanluis

Not Colonia, but you are getting closer. Rio de la Plata (Silver River) it is. 
Colonia does not have a paper mill.


----------



## tdw

Didn't the Colonia paper mill ever get built ? 

Ok ... how about Frey Bentos ? (whoops that's the pie maker ....) Fray Bentos is the place.


----------



## donjuanluis

Fray Bentos is not, but it has a very big paper mill near by. Because of that paper mill Argentina and Uruguay went to International Court of Justice, and the people of Argentina had been against of it since ever. Long long story. By the way, Fray Bentos is upstream in Rio Uruguay.


----------



## tdw

donjuanluis said:


> The river I'm talking about is a common resource for two countries, it also serves as waterway to communicate their capitals cities. The port in question is half way between them.


To clarify .... half way (roughly) between Buenos Aires and Monevideo ?


----------



## tdw

Juan Lacaze


----------



## donjuanluis

Good job Andrew!!! and nice picture too! your turn.


----------



## tdw

That paper mill has had a long and troubled history. 



Might be too easy ... we shall see.


----------



## donjuanluis

Was this picture taken in Asia?


----------



## Seaduction

Rande Bridge is a cable-stayed bridge opened in 1978 between the towns of Redondela and Moana , banks of the Strait of Rande on the ria of Vigo . It was designed by Italian engineer Fabrizio de Miranda , the Spanish Florencio del Pozo (who was also responsible for the foundation) and Alfredo Passaro . 

Cost of 3,658 million pesetas at the time of its construction. Since opening to traffic in 1981, have passed the 231 million vehicles currently enduring a traffic of about 50,000 vehicles per day.


----------



## tdw

Seaduction said:


> Rande Bridge is a cable-stayed bridge opened in 1978 between the towns of Redondela and Moana , banks of the Strait of Rande on the ria of Vigo . It was designed by Italian engineer Fabrizio de Miranda , the Spanish Florencio del Pozo (who was also responsible for the foundation) and Alfredo Passaro .
> 
> Cost of 3,658 million pesetas at the time of its construction. Since opening to traffic in 1981, have passed the 231 million vehicles currently enduring a traffic of about 50,000 vehicles per day.


Bridges and Lighthouses .... simply too easy to find by Google.

All yours. SD.


----------



## Seaduction

Golly Andrew, what time do you get up in the morning? It was simple with Google. So here is another photo that I took a few years ago. Just the location (town or city or marina).


----------



## Seaduction

Oh, that's a sunrise.


----------



## tdw

Early riser mate. I still work and combine that with an overwhelming loathing for peak hour traffic. Happily I can to some extent decide my own hours so I get up around 0530 and am in the office by 0730. At that hour of the day it takes me around 20 minutes from home to office. Leave it an hour later and you can easily double that time. At the other end of the day I get out of here around 1530. 

Now .. to the matter at hand. 

Presuming USA ? Guessing Florida somewhere ?


----------



## Seaduction

tdw said:


> Early riser mate. I still work and combine that with an overwhelming loathing for peak hour traffic. Happily I can to some extent decide my own hours so I get up around 0530 and am in the office by 0730. At that hour of the day it takes me around 20 minutes from home to office. Leave it an hour later and you can easily double that time. At the other end of the day I get out of here around 1530.
> 
> Now .. to the matter at hand.
> 
> Presuming USA ? Guessing Florida somewhere ?


Presumption and guess are both accurate.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Nice palm trees but I wouldn't stay in that hotel. Its not even got walls!


----------



## Seaduction

Here's a daylight view from the same general area..


----------



## Seaduction

Ok folks; the big clue is in the center of the photograph.


----------



## bigdogandy

That has to be somewhere near Cape Canaveral, but for the life of me I can't pin down the spot......is the view to the north?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I think I remember seeing that on the ICW... It must have been Florida...


----------



## Seaduction

bigdogandy said:


> That has to be somewhere near Cape Canaveral, but for the life of me I can't pin down the spot......is the view to the north?


Looking East.


----------



## tdw

I'm getting nowhere with this. I can come up with the Sunshine Skyway bridge as a possible candidate for the bridge in the back ground but nothing around it that ties in with the original pic. Then again while the SSB is on the west coast it is apparently well known as a good spot for a sunrise pic.


----------



## capt vimes

i thought the thing in the middle background is some tower or something like it, but it is an space shuttle or missile launch... 

so if it is west of it, it should be around titusville - probably the marina there, but the bridge in the image is giving me some trouble...
does not look like the max brewer memorial pkwy... 

no - i think i am right, it IS the marina in titusville... 
look at the google maps image - it is all there, the pavillion, the sign, the statue with the sitting man:


----------



## Seaduction

You are right, Capt. Vimes. The original sunrise photo was taken about 5:30 am in June looking from the Titusville Marina toward the Cape Canaveral area. The daylight photo captures a shuttle launch just lifting off. You can see the exhaust trail just above the center of the bridge. Your turn now.


----------



## capt vimes

ok - where do you find this beach right in the town center... name the town:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Thats an interesting photo.

Caribbean, Or South America...


----------



## capt vimes

Neither nor...


----------



## Seaduction

Are we in UK?


----------



## capt vimes

No, not in the UK...


----------



## capt vimes

here the second half of that beach...
the marina (you see all the masts behind the palm trees) is quite big, modern and well known...


----------



## capt vimes

so the whole beach looks something like this: (excuse my bad image manipulating, but it does not get any better with paint the only available software... )


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Spanish enclaves in Morocco.


----------



## capt vimes

no - sorry...
not spanish at all...


----------



## tdw

Ah me ... I thought the space shuttle was a bridge pylon.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> Ah me ... I thought the space shuttle was a bridge pylon.


I thought it was just another Florida water policeman...


----------



## donjuanluis

Is that the Aegean or Adriatic Sea?


----------



## capt vimes

Neither of it... But it is in europe though...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

capt vimes said:


> Neither of it... But it is in europe though...


In Europe?? As in an EU country? Or in the geographical area an American may call Europe?

Its an interesting photo.


----------



## capt vimes

well...
i do not know what an american may call europe...
but yes - geographical europe and therefore it is not in the middle east, turkey or on the african continent... 
the canary islands are EU but still regarded as part of the african continent, being a part of the african shelf... 









put that together with all the other information already received and it narrows down the place quite a bit, don't you think?


----------



## capt vimes

another hint:
the marina is very often chosen by skippers who are participating in a transatlantic or round the globe race and brake their boat early into the race... even if it means a longer detour and limping their boats to the place in question...
since i visited the place, i know why they are doing this...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Madeira?

I can't remember the bloody port there.

Either there or must be on of the canary islands...


----------



## capt vimes

sorry - not madeira, but it is getting warmer... 

all infos cumulated:
it is in geographical europe - hence not in the caribbean and not in south america and also not on madeira (this is also like the canary islands regarded a part of the african continent)
not in spain
not in the adriatic or agaen sea
not in the UK

come on guys, it is not that difficult... 
the main square with the church, shot from almost the same spot as the other images just in the other direction:


----------



## donjuanluis

Ilha Sao Miguel, Azores?


----------



## Zanshin

Cascais, Portugal?


----------



## donjuanluis

Zanshin said:


> Cascais, Portugal?


Well done!! I am almos sure it is the place!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Bugger because the next photo looks like the church when Columbus went before he sailed in 1492, one of the Canary Islands, La Gomera


----------



## Zanshin

I can't claim to have recognized that, but the combination of Portuguese and O'Neills pub in proximity to water certainly helped me narrow down the location on Google Earth. I'll see if I can get an interesting next picture prepared should I have guessed it correctly.


----------



## Seaduction

Here's a picture of Cascais if found online. Get your photo ready, just in case you're correct.


----------



## capt vimes

Zanshin said:


> Cascais, Portugal?


We have a winner! 

To all out there:
Make sure you visit that place if you are in the vicinity...
It is such a georgeus place and only 20 min away from lissabon... 
No wonder why all the skippers which have to anbandon a race take all the efforts to get their boats repaired in this marvelous town... I was very curious until i went to that place...


----------



## Zanshin

It looks like a marvelous place and perhaps one day I'll get to go to Cascais (but not for repairs, I hope).

Here's the next photo:


----------



## zeilfanaat

Zanshin said:


> It looks like a marvelous place and perhaps one day I'll get to go to Cascais (but not for repairs, I hope).
> 
> Here's the next photo:


That looks like a very northern European, perhaps Hanseatic, city to me. Hamburg, Bremen?


----------



## Zanshin

Aye, it is northern European and Hanseatic as well. The picture was taken from a bridge looking at the old centre of town. Seafaring ships were built here and the port is open to all but the biggest vessels these days.

Since my "difficult" picture threatens to last only minutes, I'll have to ask you to answer with a location that doesn't contain one or more instances of the word "or"


----------



## Seaduction

Sitting this one out so as not to irritate anyone.


----------



## zeilfanaat

Hmmm, I am going to have to go with Bremen after all!

Was the picture taken from the Wilhelm-Kaisen (?) Bridge, looking north?


----------



## Zanshin

Bremen is my mom's hometown and I spent some time there. The Beck's brewery is just off the Google image from Zeilfanaat. I'll just hand over the reins to him, but with one little picture (not part of the contest)









Bremen was once a premier shipbuilding city, and of course of one of the old Hanseatic cities. In modern days it has fallen on bad times, with high unemployment and related issues. Fewer boats are built here than in years past, but famous shipbuilders such as Lürssen, Blohm und Voss and Abeking & Rasmussen are still there.


----------



## zeilfanaat

Zanshin said:


> I'll just hand over the reins to him, but with one little picture (not part of the contest)


 

Bremen was a complete guess on my part, but the radio towers made me think northern Europe, and the well-developed waterfront and tall ship in the background "Hanseatic city". Then, with your clues, it was a matter of going down the list of cities that are still accessible to large ships.

And of course, the final clue in the picture were the orange awnings on the apartment building; anyone from northern Europe (myself included) then knows to look for a building that faces south 

Let me dig around my photo files a bit, and I'll post a new picture later tonight.


----------



## zeilfanaat

Warmer climates...


----------



## tdw

Trying to narrow it down .... Turkey ?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Lanzarotte, Canaries.


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Lanzarotte, Canaries.


Cheep shot.


----------



## zeilfanaat

tdw said:


> Trying to narrow it down .... Turkey ?





MarkofSeaLife said:


> Lanzarotte, Canaries.


Andrew is too far to the east, Mark too far too the west.

Coincidentally, the location sits almost exactly on the great circle line between the Canaries and (northern) Turkey.


----------



## capt vimes

that is Positano, Italy... 
sailed past it and moored in amalfi just last year...
the amalfi coast is one incredible beautiful area.


----------



## zeilfanaat

capt vimes said:


> that is Positano, Italy...
> sailed past it and moored in amalfi just last year...
> the amalfi coast is one incredible beautiful area.


You are right, on all counts.

Back to you, Vimes!


----------



## capt vimes

sorry for the delay, but i was a little bit occupied... 

here is a nice beach again - name the bay...
it might be a little bit more difficult, so i post 2 images viewing both sides of that bay:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

The bottom photo looks like Stocking island off Georgetown, Exhumas, Bahamas.

I think the upper photo is a lot of dogs bollocks and you inserted it to try and throw us off the track.


----------



## capt vimes

No and no... 
Both images - though differently formatted - are from the same area...
Look at the rail in the lower image at the bottom - it is the same viewing platform you see in the upper image...


----------



## tdw

Not sure why but it looks more Pacific than Atlantic.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Because you could go surfing? 

If the sign on the platform is warning "Do Not Climb on Rails!" I would say its Australia


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Because you could go surfing?
> 
> If the sign on the platform is warning "Do Not Climb on Rails!" I would say its Australia


You mean I could go falling offing ?

If not Australia then California.


----------



## capt vimes

... falling "offing" ... i had to look up that word... 

Mark is on the right track though...


----------



## capt vimes

A hint:
The bay is named after a wreck which is lying there in the sand...
The wreck is not very famous though, but it is washed out of the sand every now and then...


----------



## Seaduction

capt vimes said:


> A hint:
> The bay is named after a wreck which is lying there in the sand...
> The wreck is not very famous though, but it is washed out of the sand every now and then...


Recherche Bay is on the extreme south-eastern corner of Tasmania, Australia. It was a landing place of the d'Entrecasteaux expedition to find missing explorer La Pérouse. It is named after the Recherche, one of the expedition's ships.


----------



## capt vimes

Sorry, but it is not recherche bay and not in tasmania...


----------



## Seaduction

Maybe Esperance Bay in Australia?


----------



## capt vimes

No - sorry again...


----------



## capt vimes

oh damn it, it is called beach, not bay...
sorry, but that was my memory giving up...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Victoria. Theres an old wooden ship that pops a timber out occasionally.... I think its further east than 90 mile beach.


----------



## tdw

aha ... that ship. Debate is whether its Dutch, Portuguese or even Chinese. its called the Mahogany Ship and is in Armstrong Bay, Victoria Australia.


----------



## tdw

Armstrong Bay is between Warrnambul and Port Fairy


----------



## tdw

Ergo, I'm guessing it is actually Warrnambul Beach.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Google is no help... Theres 700 shipwrecks in Victoria and over 8,000 around Australia. And prople here says cruising is getting more dangerous!


----------



## tdw

Oh crud ... "The Bay is NAMED after the wreck" you moron. Why it is that some people cannot read a freaking post before replying beats the ****e out of me. What a sodding Numbat. 

Back to looking but I am happy wth the Victorian Coast. 

Unless it is Malabar, NSW. (that just came to mind).

But, presuming not Malabar then its back to looking.


----------



## tdw

Johanna Beach, Victoria Oz.


----------



## tdw

No, not Johanna. The pics don't match but but but .....

how about not even in Victoria ?

Mandalay Beach WA

The Norwegian ship Mandalay came to grief there in 1911 and is still partly visible at low tide.


----------



## capt vimes

tdw said:


> Mandalay Beach WA


congratulations - mandalay beach near walpole in WA it is... 

if somebody wants to read a bit about the mandalay:
Mandalay | Maritime Archaeology Databases


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Well done, Andrew, and that was a good question Capt V!


----------



## tdw

OK, I'm here. Time zones are a bugger aren't they ? Have something in a few minutes.


----------



## tdw

We'll see if yet again this is too easy for some but for a hint stick with the theme.


----------



## Seaduction

OK, now were in Oz fer sure! Yup, its too easy.


----------



## tdw

Seaduction said:


> OK, now were in Oz fer sure! Yup, its too easy.


So what is the name of the wreck ? I thought only Mark would get this straight off. Next time I win I'm going for the jugular. No more Mr Nice Guy.

Namer of wreck can have the prize.

(I'm pretty much out of here until the morning my time. Check with Donna or Faster for confirmation of win.)


----------



## zeilfanaat

I'll give it a shot...the Loch Ard?


----------



## Faster

zeilfanaat said:


> I'll give it a shot...the Loch Ard?


Afraid not......


----------



## capt vimes

i think this is sydney heads...
if i am not totally off - the wreck might be the dunbar... ??

too much guesswork and conjunctives...


----------



## capt vimes

ha - it is "The Gap" located at sydney harbour national park... 









the wreck is then the "Dunbar"... hopefully...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Ahhh, geeze, how'd I miss this one? I have viewd the forum since the pic was posted 

What year was the photo taken, Andrew?


----------



## Seaduction

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Ahhh, geeze, how'd I miss this one? I have viewd the forum since the pic was posted
> 
> What year was the photo taken, Andrew?


It must have been in the pre-Kodachrome era.


----------



## Faster

capt vimes said:


> ha - it is "The Gap" located at sydney harbour national park...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wreck is then the "Dunbar"... hopefully...


Capt V has it! You're up....


----------



## capt vimes

it is friday afternoon, i will stop working soon...
but since it is friday afternoon, i will not post any before down goes the moon... 

i will go out and party a little before i will be able to get to my files back home and post something...
it is 15:50 hrs here in austria - so please be patient...


----------



## capt vimes

ok - back from partying, not sober at all, but...

where is this?


----------



## Andrew65

Is it on the ICW?


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Ahhh, geeze, how'd I miss this one? I have viewd the forum since the pic was posted
> 
> What year was the photo taken, Andrew?


Thought you'd be all over this one Mark. Pretty obvious for a Sydney boy. Pic is dated circa 1875.

Yes it os of course The Gap at Watsons Bay Sydney and yep the wreck was the Dunbar.

Dunbar (ship) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Vimes ... are we in Holland/Netherlands ?


----------



## capt vimes

it is not on the ICW and it is not in holland/netherlands but not so far away from there...


----------



## tdw

Belgium ?


----------



## capt vimes

Not belgium...


----------



## Zanshin

I think it is Germany, now I just need to narrow it down.


----------



## capt vimes

Germany is correct...


----------



## Zanshin

There really aren't too many details in the picture. The sailboats have draw some depth and wouldn't be located in an area where they couldn't sail around a bit. The absolute north and west is flat and doesn't have much in the way of hills. This might be a riverside, so I'll hazard a guess that it might the along the Aller river and hope to get a hint if I'm wrong...


----------



## capt vimes

Sorry for the delay.....
it is on a rather well known island there... And northern germany is flat and featureless...


----------



## tdw

capt vimes said:


> Sorry for the delay.....
> it is on a rather well known island there... And northern germany is flat and featureless...


Well know to whom you craft devil?  Certainly not to me. After looking through a list , none of them rang any bells.

Guess - Pellworm


----------



## Zanshin

Fehmarn?


----------



## capt vimes

Sorry... Both are not correct...
The island is part of former eastern germany and parts of it are a UNESCO world nature heritage...


----------



## Andrew65

Rugen Island? or also known as Rugia Island.


----------



## Zanshin

Neuendorfer Wiek on Rugen?

Oops - I see I was too late and Andrew65 got there ahead of me.


----------



## capt vimes

Andrew65 said:


> Rugen Island? or also known as Rugia Island.


Rügen it is... 
The picture is from the mönchsgut bay there... So over to you andrew.

Would i have posted a picture of the chalk rocks in the north, everybody would have immediately recognised...


----------



## Andrew65

Ok capt vimes, 

It`s always good to guess a picture even when others do all the leg work for it. I bet you could chew on nails right about now Zanhin, eh?

I however, have no pictures on this computer to post, so I will pass the baton onto Zanshin to post a picture if that is ok. He did all the work. 

You`re up Zanshin.


----------



## Zanshin

Although I didn't earn this one, I'll post a picture anyway - thanks Andrew.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Thats a bit of a scum bucket quiz photo, Arnd! 

Its North Africa.... I think Egypt but I dont know where. Its not Alexandria or either end of the Suez, definitely shows sea.... So...

Its gotta be on the Nile and the sea is not a sea...


Nile river at Lake Nasser, near Ashwan, Egypt?


----------



## Zanshin

Mark - (Payback's a b***h, ain't it  )

This is not Egypt, but it is salt water. The natives don't speak Engrish as their native tongue in this locale. The waters are somewhat colder than in the Med or Red Sea as well.


----------



## tdw

Zanshin said:


> Mark - (Payback's a b***h, ain't it  )
> 
> This is not Egypt, but it is salt water. The natives don't speak Engrish as their native tongue in this locale. The waters are somewhat colder than in the Med or Red Sea as well.


Oh dear, this is not going to be very PC but its not in China is it ? 

Yeah yeah, cold water I know.


----------



## tdw

It's an interesting one this female muttley isn't it ? Arnd says salt water and coolish salt water at that, yet the cruise ship in the background is most definitely not ocean going. So inland salt sea or a large enough body of water to permit a cruise liner wandering about in protected waters.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

No, its not China. The water and the sky are both blue. If you have been in China you would have noted the sky is white or smoke coloured and the water is brown with bodies floating in it.

(India is the same except in the water floating with the bodies are whole towns...)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

tdw said:


> It's an interesting one this female muttley isn't it ? Arnd says salt water and coolish salt water at that, yet the cruise ship in the background is most definitely not ocean going. So inland salt sea or a large enough body of water to permit a cruise liner wandering about in protected waters.


And dont forget the flowers on the pillar.
Ex-Roman, Inland, salt water, religious, with cruise ships, flat and arid with ugly architecture.... Got me buggered!


----------



## Faster

Baltic somewhere?


----------



## capt vimes

My guess is the black sea...
The cruising boat in the back looks like the types you find there in the northern part around the krim and the danube delta...


----------



## Zanshin

MarkofSeaLife said:


> And dont forget the flowers on the pillar.
> Ex-Roman, Inland, salt water, religious, with cruise ships, flat and arid with ugly architecture.... Got me buggered!


Mark, you are correct on all points. This area was once part of the Holy Roman Empire (albeit at the outer extent), it is an inland salty sea with cruise ships, flat, arid, mostly ugly concrete architecture.

Capt. Vimes - yep, those waters belong to the Black Sea. But before you get the baton you should narrow it down a bit.


----------



## capt vimes

i know that i have seen that before... but cannot pin it down...
my old memory fails at me again... 
if i am at least partly correct, it should be at the entrance to some of the bigger waterways there... i just cannot find it.

i let you other guys give it a shot because i would not know what to post next, if i would have guessed it...


----------



## Seaduction

Can't remember a photo of this country here on the forum. Its been in the news lately though.


----------



## Zanshin

Here's a view from the water towards land:


----------



## capt vimes

damn it, good image at the ready or not...

it is the "monument to the flooded ships" in sevastopol, krim... no clue if it still belongs to the ukraine or not now...


----------



## Zanshin

Capt. Vimes - you got it, Sevastopol and the monument to flooded ships is correct, and we'll just agree that at the time of guessing it did indeed belong to the Ukraine.

Monument to scuttled ships

All yours!


----------



## capt vimes

next one might be a bit easy...
so please give the exact name of this beach and city...


----------



## Seaduction

California?


----------



## capt vimes

Hip - calicornia is correct....

hip? Damn autocorrect... I meant yup.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

capt vimes said:


> damn it, good image at the ready or not...
> 
> it is the "monument to the flooded ships" in sevastopol, krim... no clue if it still belongs to the ukraine or not now...


Geeze! Well done!

Nice topical one, Arnd, good work


----------



## Seaduction

Let's try Dana Point beach for a start.??


----------



## Seaduction

Wind an Sea beach, La Jolla?? Or Tract Barber beach, San Diego? How many guesses do I get?


----------



## capt vimes

Could you come down to one and i am going to tell you wrong or right...


----------



## capt vimes

I just looked "tract barber beach" up - well...
Google pointed me to a location a little inland to the beach you have named before... 

All yours seaduction, it is windansea beach in la jolla, san diego, CA...




The most beautiful beach there is in all san diego...


----------



## Seaduction

I was in San Diego some years ago for a convention and took a side tour to La Jolla. Ritzy place
Whats the name and location of this harbor:


----------



## bigdogandy

No Name Harbor, Key Biscayne.


----------



## capt vimes

Seaduction said:


> I was in San Diego some years ago for a convention and took a side tour to La Jolla. Ritzy place
> Whats the name and location of this harbor:


That is a harbor?
Looks more like the private pool of larry ellison or some other rich bastard with a penis complex..


----------



## Seaduction

capt vimes said:


> That is a harbor?
> Looks more like the private pool of larry ellison or some other rich bastard with a penis complex..












Yes its a small harbor named "No name Harbor." Above is a shot of the entrance.
BigDogAndy got it right away and it probably helps that its in his cruising grounds. Your turn now BDA.


----------



## bigdogandy

Yep - No Name is a favorite weekend stopover spot........

Let's see who can name this lighthouse and the island the picture was taken from:

[URL=http://s1169.photobucket.com/user/bigdogandy/media/47810457_zpsb15ec4f7.jpg.html]


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Anastasia Island opposite St Augustine, Florida, USA. The lighthouse is called The Lighthouse. Which one? That one, you idiott!




Mark


----------



## bigdogandy

No, not St. Augustine, Mark. The light there is striped black and white.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

bigdogandy said:


> No, not St. Augustine, Mark. The light there is striped black and white.


Damn vandals! They should stop the selling of white paint!!!


----------



## ebs001

Pensacola Lighthouse from Santa Rosa Island?


----------



## bigdogandy

You've nailed it, Ebs....you're up! (are you the one that vandalized the other light to throw Mark off?)


----------



## ebs001

Keeping with the lighthouse theme.


----------



## bigdogandy

Cape Hatteras light?


----------



## capt vimes

Then this light IS st augustines... Not? 


bigdogandy said:


> The light there is striped black and white.


----------



## ebs001

bigdogandy said:


> Cape Hatteras light?


You got it. You're up.


----------



## bigdogandy

OK, so continuing to continue a theme.....

[URL=http://s1169.photobucket.com/user/bigdogandy/media/56909106_zpsd5e6a7fd.jpg.html]


----------



## tdw

Fesh Water by the look of it.


----------



## bigdogandy

tdw said:


> Fesh Water by the look of it.


Fresh water indeed, and some times the solid kind.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I wish i was on my big computer to check the charts, but its ten feet away and well, I couldnt be f....'d

I sailed from a town called Muskegon in Michigan, on Lake Michigan to Nova Scotia and I do believe there was a lighthouse somewhat similar to that one at the outer part of the little lake where it went into the bigger lake.

The town was nice, Torrensens(?) was good to fix stuff, ummmm the food was substantial 

Mark


----------



## bigdogandy

MarkofSeaLife said:


> .......I do believe there was a lighthouse somewhat similar to that one at the outer part of the little lake where it went into the bigger lake........
> Mark


Mark - that's almost somewhat sort of close, but not really specific enough for a ribbon. Hint - this is not on the big lake.


----------



## Seaduction

Mark must be referring to the North Pier lighthouse, green banded, and the South pier lighthouse, red colored.


----------



## bigdogandy

Those definitely could be the ones that Mark was referring to, but neither are the one in the picture I posted, Sea. The Muskeegon harbor lights are almost 500 miles away from the light in the picture I posted.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Damn, my memory was deluded! I also remember the Light house keepers daughter... Hadn't see a man for years and huuuuuggggeeee......  smile...


----------



## bigdogandy

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Damn, my memory was deluded! I also remember the Light house keepers daughter... Hadn't see a man for years and huuuuuggggeeee......  smile...


Ahhh yes, the lighthouse keeper's daughter:



Now that we have everyone's attention again, let's try to get this thread back on track!.......we've narrowed the search down to a lighthouse about 500 miles east of Muskeegon Light, and no, manina isn't the daughter of the lighthouse keeper in question.

Here's another shot from a distance, showing the area around the light.


----------



## donjuanluis

with the 500 mile clue, found the place should be Sodus Bay, the lighthouse is at the entrance. Interesting pictures of if are found in panoramio


----------



## bigdogandy

That's it, Donjuanluis! There is a lot of history there, and some great sailing too.

You're up.....


----------



## donjuanluis

Need to say you people are special, the kind I like. Every day I'm learning something, like a rookie sailor.
So I am thankful.

This photo is from my doughter's trip around the world, may be easy to find out, but a place with history too.


----------



## bigdogandy

That's the Itsukushima shrine on Miyajima Island near Hiroshima, isn't it?


----------



## tdw

Itsukushima Shrine near Hiroshima.


----------



## Zanshin

I wish I'd checked this thread earlier, I think I would have gotten it, since I grew up close to there. It certainly looks like Miyajima-jinja and I don't think that there's anything close in Japan, and those Torii are certainly Japanese. Although Donjaunluis needs to confirm it, you might want to prepare your picture - good job!


----------



## tdw

Big Dog beat me to it.


----------



## Seaduction

Geesh! I gotta start staying up past 8:30pm to get anywhere in this game.


----------



## donjuanluis

bigdogandy said:


> That's the Itsukushima shrine on Miyajima Island near Hiroshima, isn't it?


You have it. Well done.

Sorry for the delay, internet connections and other technical issues are botherig me.

your turn


----------



## bigdogandy

OK....sorry to be slow to get back to this.....here's one that may be a bit too easy for the world travelers....it's an exotic locale for a small town guy like me:


----------



## fallard

Chateau d’If, off Marseille? A prison that is a setting for the Count of Monte Cristo.


----------



## bigdogandy

That's correct, Fallard. You're up!


----------



## fallard

Another lighthouse.


----------



## Azzarac

Would that happen to be Montauk, NY?


----------



## fallard

Azzarac, you got it! Your turn to post.

Some trivia: the Montauk light is further east than the lighthouse at Watch Hill, RI.


----------



## Azzarac

OK! I hope this isn't too easy. Since we are on a light house theme; when is a lighthouse not a lighthouse but still a "beacon"?

• Constructed of: Concrete
• Depth of foundation: 12 feet
• Height: 125 feet
• Number of steps: 164
• Length of artwork, unwound: 500+ feet


----------



## Seaduction

Beautiful artwork by an Italian artist:


----------



## Azzarac

C'mon Seaduction! You can do this! Obviously you know the answer. What and where is it?


----------



## Azzarac

OH! And how bout that view from the top! That bridge is something special also...


----------



## Azzarac

Hmm... I didn't figure this one would last more than 10 minutes.  OK, another hint: 10 miles down the southern coast you will encounter another piece of history on the beach. You can still see part of the mast sticking out of the sand of this 285' 2075 ton behemoth.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

5200 will fix it.


----------



## Zanshin

I checked yachtworld for that boat and couldn't find it, it must have already sold. But since the water is on the left-hand side of the picture I will assume that we are on the Pacific coast of North America.

p.s. That first picture was taken at 22:00 and there's enough light to photograph, so we must be in very high latitudes, too


----------



## Seaduction

Zanshin said:


> I checked yachtworld for that boat and couldn't find it, it must have already sold. But since the water is on the left-hand side of the picture I will assume that we are on the Pacific coast of North America.
> 
> p.s. That first picture was taken at 22:00 and there's enough light to photograph, so we must be in very high latitudes, too


Funny Unless the time/date stamp is like my camera.... totally incorrect


----------



## Azzarac

Umm, yeah, about that time stamp... I didn't pay any attention to it when I posted but if memory serves that was taken somewhere around 1600.


----------



## capt vimes

i do not know why seaduction doesn't want to answer, he knows that lighthouse obviously... 
i am also a little puzzled why nobody answered it yet... took me 5 min of a google search to figure that one out... 

it is the astoria column in astoria/oregon on Coxcomb Hill...


----------



## Azzarac

Well done Capt Vimes! Beautiful area and a lot of interesting history there. We thoroughly enjoyed the time we spent in Astoria. Over to you!


----------



## capt vimes

Thank you, but i do not deserve this... I just tried to keep the thread going... 

Next... Keeping with the lighthouse sheme:
Name the lighthouse and location:


----------



## Seaduction

This may seem like a corny idea to you but you need to give us a clue.


----------



## Zanshin

So far I've determined that this lighthouse is not on a lake and is not in the Caribbean. But I haven't been able to narrow it down any further than that...


----------



## capt vimes

The body of water which sprays here is part of the northern atlantic in europe...


----------



## Seaduction

Must be some god-forsaken island.


----------



## Zanshin

Right, I can just imagine taking a 9.8HP inflatable dinghy to work from ashore in that weather.

Are we in France?


----------



## donjuanluis

Ilha das formigas - Azores


----------



## capt vimes

Not in france and the azores are too far south...
The body of water is the irish sea to be here more accurate...
And it is not god-forsaken at all, the weather was just a little bit on the wild side... ;-)


----------



## capt vimes

Here the island and lighthouse from a different angle...
Still the same bad weather though...


----------



## Azzarac

Even with the clue, that's a tough one! I'm going to take a WAG and say Rockabill Light but I don't think the geography matches up with your photo....


----------



## capt vimes

It is not rockabill - wrong side of the irish sea... 
And i just figured out that the light is south of the irish sea... Sorry...


----------



## Seaduction

capt vimes said:


> It is not rockabill - wrong side of the irish sea...
> And i just figured out that the light is south of the irish sea... Sorry...


Tis on the Corny side, aye?


----------



## capt vimes

Is today "talk like a pirate day"? 
But you are correct.. Cornwall (if "corny" means that) is correct...


----------



## Seaduction

capt vimes said:


> Is today "talk like a pirate day"?
> But you are correct.. Cornwall (if "corny" means that) is correct...


Arrrrrghhh Matey, tis Cornwall as I suspected. Still is a "God Forsaken" island however.


----------



## fallard

'tis Godrevy Island, laddies.


----------



## capt vimes

Arr, fallard is right... Over to ypu.

I cropped the images from this video... Crazy guys...


----------



## fallard

Another lighthouse, but not so easy as Montauk, I hope!


----------



## Seaduction

What a wonderful picture of the Scottish mountains. This is the lighthouse at the south end of the Isle of Bute.


----------



## fallard

Good job, Seaduction! You weren't supposed to get it quite so fast, but maybe the number of sailboats and mountain backdrop made it easier than I thought. There are large marinas across the Firth of Clyde at Largs and Inverkip.

You're up, Seaduction.


----------



## Seaduction

Speaking of the Firth of Clyde, the designer of this racing yacht hails from the Firth of Clyde. Although the location of the pictures is not in Scotland I thought it was a good transition. I'll post 2 photos so it may make identification quicker as I can only spend 2 days monitoring the responses.


----------



## capt vimes

Is this the endeavour?

No - the endeavour had JK4 on their sails... It is the Cambria... Designed by William Fife the 3rd ?


----------



## Seaduction

capt vimes said:


> Is this the endeavour?
> 
> No - the endeavour had JK4 on their sails... It is the Cambria... Designed by William Fife the 3rd ?


Absolutely correct.


----------



## Geoff54

I used to know the Cambria and Bob Roberts who sailed her, but that's not the Cambria that I know  The Cambria Trust did a nice job with the restoration.

But back to your picture... is that the Italian flag I see, the one you forgot to black out. Or are you trying to mislead?


----------



## Seaduction

Yes, Geoff54, I totally missed the Italian flag in the marina shot. Not misleading here.


----------



## Seaduction

Same marina.


----------



## Seaduction

Luciano Pavarotti sang here at their popular Italian Music Festival.


----------



## Seaduction

One final picture of this nice barchetta.


----------



## capt vimes

This looks like any busy marina in south italy...
Well at least a marina which is used by local fishermen as well...


----------



## Seaduction

capt vimes said:


> This looks like any busy marina in south italy...
> Well at least a marina which is used by local fishermen as well...


Hmmm... its not exactly in "south" Italy. Its a large marina holding around 800 boats, not exactly a working marina, but a marina for the endowed cruisers looking for the casino action and perhaps nightlife and beach activities.


----------



## Seaduction

Here's a bird's eye view. Just need the name of the town here.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Obviously Italy
I need to get back over there for more research!


----------



## Seaduction

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Obviously Italy
> I need to get back over there for more research!


Buon Viaggio, Mark. If you missed a couple of posts, it was established that the location was in Italy. Not southern Italy, but northern Italy, close to a city named after a larger headsail found on a Marconi rig.


----------



## Zanshin

I've driven through Genua before, so that was an obvious hint. Although I would consider places like Milano part of northern Italy, how about Ventimiglia?


----------



## Zanshin

No, it's Sanremo!


----------



## capt vimes

I have never been in sanremo but i really like the italian riviera... It is such a Nice coastline with so many beautiful spots...


----------



## Seaduction

Zanshin said:


> No, it's Sanremo!


Zanshin has experienced a real epiphany as he realized that it is San Remo, in Liguria, Italy. Sorry for the delay but I just dragged my sleepy head out of bed and brewed the coffee. Naturally, the first thing I checked was Sailnet.
I know that Zanshin has been anxiously awaiting to post his next photo, so have at it Zanshin.


----------



## Zanshin

While this city is not a tourist attraction, I spent some time here and learned to like the people.


----------



## Seaduction

Is Beck's beer real popular here??


----------



## rrslider

Looks like San Francisco


----------



## Seaduction

rrslider said:


> Looks like San Francisco


Welcome to the Sailnet forum.


----------



## rrslider

Thank you! I'm assuming I was wrong...


----------



## Zanshin

I doubt if Becks beer is available at all in this city, which has a population of way over 2 Million. This city lies quite close to the prime meridian, but I can't seem to recall if it was east or west of it


----------



## Faster

Grimsby/Hull? Mouth of the Humber?


----------



## Zanshin

Non, Messr. Faster; c'est pas dans Angleterre (we are not in England here)

Here's a picture of the same area from a different angle:


----------



## Seaduction

Would this be 4° 5' west longitude on a huge continent????? Maybe some old connection to piano key coverings?


----------



## Zanshin

Seaduction - make a guess or remain part of the silent viewers of this thread 

But given the paucity of data I'm surprised you made a guess. How did you do it?


----------



## Zanshin

Well, Seaduction is mysteriously silent. Here's another pictures from the city. All of these pictures don't show the city in it's true light. For instance, while driving in a cab at dusk around this area there were gunshots fired close by and the cab driver didn't even interrupt his conversation with me.


----------



## Faster

French speaking Africa.. On the Ivory coast? Can't do better now, no access to GE


----------



## Zanshin

Faster - you are close indeed. This is French speaking Africa and the city is in the Ivory Coast (Cote d'Ivoire). But you need to name the city. Hopefully Faster remains faster than the rest...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Abidjan, the capitol of the cote de Ivorie. And i didnt need Google to remember the name


----------



## Seaduction

I see the erstwhile crew has come up with the correct answer. I have been driving all day from Florida to northern North Carolina. Just found a hotel with internet. I found the answer yesterday but I can't participate until I return to FL later in June. Good picture there Zanshin. I hope its warm in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Zanshin

ROFL - While Seaduction did the grunt work, Mark was the "closer"  I think I recall telling you a story about getting into an ambush/robbery once, it was just outside of this town. The poorest people, but the most generous, that I have ever met live in this area. I don't know what they spice their food with, but I think it might be considered a HAZMAT in the USA.

Mark, the burden of responsibility for selecting the next picture now lies squarely upon your shoulders!


----------



## Seaduction

Zanshin said:


> ROFL - While Seaduction did the grunt work, Mark was the "closer"  I think I recall telling you a story about getting into an ambush/robbery once, it was just outside of this town. The poorest people, but the most generous, that I have ever met live in this area. I don't know what they spice their food with, but I think it might be considered a HAZMAT in the USA.
> 
> Mark, the burden of responsibility for selecting the next picture now lies squarely upon your shoulders!


I'll watch the pictures when I can since I have no "smart" phone. Mark will amaze us with mystifying scenery, I'm sure.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Thank you all for the compliments on my successful answering of the Quiz. Pure knowledge means little when I can just rely on Seaduction to take a wrong turn up a dark alley in the Bayous of southern USA and spilling a vital clue!

Suffer, Sucker!!!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Name the body of water


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Name the body of water...


----------



## rrslider

The tall mountains that lead into the ocean make me think this could be a shot of the Azores Islands.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I am sorry, but its not the Azores.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Name the body of water

Hint time


----------



## Zanshin

That mix of big boats and lined-up sailboats makes me think of Lago Gatun, although the water looks too clean. That first picture you posted (third one on this page) is a really impressive one!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

No, its not Lago Gatun in Panama. Damn, I enjoyed that canal!

BTW for the Quiz CIA there no use looking on my website for these photos 

Another clue in a few hours.


----------



## Zanshin

Since the name Macquarie is ubiquitous in Oz, how about Lake Macquarie (I wonder if that even exists...)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Zanshin said:


> Since the name Macquarie is ubiquitous in Oz, how about Lake Macquarie (I wonder if that even exists...)


Like saying Ataturk Square in turkey or Rue De General De Gaul in France, there is a Lake Maquarrie in New South Wales central coast.

I am "sorry" but you are woefully wrong.



I hope this next clue doesn't help much either...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Name the body of water

Hint time


----------



## Zanshin

That ferry looks exactly like the ferries I used to take in Sydney Harbour, but the other pictures don't even hint at the inner or outer harbours. Could this be the Parramata River?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

This was indeed a Manly Ferry running from Circular Quay to Manly.
However this is not taken in the Parammata River.

Should we have another clue already?

Ok next clue... Name the body of water...


----------



## zeilfanaat

The "Sydney" ferry is definitely is painted in the Sydney Ferries color scheme, so I think we're not too far from Sydney but the rolling hills seem out of place. Assuming we're in Australia, though...is it the Hawkesbury River?


----------



## Zanshin

Those mountains do look a bit "blue"; but those peaks seem to be a bit precipitous for that area.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

No, its not the Hawkesbury River (which is the large inlet that includes Pittwater, just north of Sydney Harbour.

You are both right that the geography is a bit weird for Sydney.


----------



## Zanshin

I am happy to admit that I'm really stumped - a great set of pictures, each of which has enough clues, for the right people, to guess the answer. Yet with all those pictures all I can think of now is some meandering tropical river in South America, which is unlikely to be on any Sydney ferry schedule.


----------



## Zanshin

I think that the picture must be in Oz, but the hills look too lush for it to be Darwin, and I can't find anything looking like that around Perth. Queensland has that jungle... so many places... Can you give us a hint regarding lat or lon or something to narrow down the search?


----------



## Zanshin

Hah! I played around with Google Earth while I had a fast internet connection and think I found it - the body of water is the Coral Sea and this is the Cairns Trinity inlet... I think?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Its not South America. The ferry, I take it, was moved in some forlorn attemp to be converted into a floating resturant.

It now lies on the waterway at the extreme right of the photo in that bend. It can not be seen from the bulit up area behind it, nor from the anchorage. You gotta go for a dinghy tour to spot it.

Whats worse is that even I cant find a reference to it in Goodle! Suffer! 

Mark


----------



## Seaduction

I think you have a winner there Mark. Zanshin in spot on.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Zanshin said:


> Hah! I played around with Google Earth while I had a fast internet connection and think I found it - the body of water is the Coral Sea and this is the Cairns Trinity inlet... I think?


Yes!

Well done!

It is, indeed, Trinity Inlet, Cairns, my fav city in Australia apart from Sydney and cruising mecca of the Great Barrier Reef.

Congrats, Arnd, your go!



> The Ferry is the North Head - once known as SS Barrenjoey - has been traded and transported across the country ever since retirement in 1987.
> 
> After 13 years in Tasmania, where it was restored and cruised the Derwent, it was bought by an entrepreneur who wanted to turn it into a floating restaurant in Port Douglas.
> 
> But his plans were thwarted by bankruptcy and debt.
> 
> The ship rotted in a Cairns dock until 2005, when it was sold on eBay to a landscape contractor, George Fay, for about $20,000. It resides at his property on Trinity Inlet. Locals say he wants to restore it. A lone ladder stands beside the ship. A consulting marine engineer, Peter Burge, said restoring the old ferries (North Head and Baragoola) would cost millions of dollars - too much to make a commercial proposition, such as a floating restaurant, viable. The most viable fate, he said, was for them to end up as museum pieces. The then mayor of Manly, Peter Macdonald, said the council had been involved in negotiations to buy relics from the North Head from its former owner, but they fell through.
> 
> He described the fate of the old dames as "desperately sad".
> 
> North Head is owned by the Fayes and is partially landlocked in Cairns undergoing restoration to a static display. Much of her internal structures have been removed and she is suffering from rust and rot.


----------



## Faster

Good go, Mark!


----------



## Zanshin

That was a great set of pictures, Mark - I wonder why the Wombeast or other Australians didn't recognize it. I never made it all the way up the coast to Cairns, I always managed to get waylaid around the Hunter Valley and stocked the motorbike's saddlebags and my backpack with wines for the return journey to Sydney! Good on 'ya, Mark!

This one will start with a whimper, but end with a bang:


----------



## Seaduction

Ka boom, Ka boom.... Ka boom......................................


----------



## Azzarac

Maybe Enewetak Atoll?


----------



## Zanshin

No, this is not the Enewetak Atoll, but you've got the correct ocean.


----------



## Zanshin

Here's a picture taken from above


----------



## Azzarac

OK, I'll take another go at it. How bout Castle Bravo, an artificial island built on a reef off Namu Island, in the Bikini Atoll at 11°41′50″N 165°16′19″E? Right or wrong, that Wikipedia guy is a smart cookie! LOL.


----------



## Zanshin

Azzarac - you've got it. I figured if I posted the following picture earlier it would have been too easy!










The thread is all yours now, Azzarac.


----------



## Azzarac

Thanks Zanshin. Let's give this one a go. I was up here last Thursday and found it to be a very interesting, although somewhat touristy area. Reminded me very much of a cold Key West. Not that you could tell from this photo. Until the late 1950's it was a lucrative fishing port until it became a vacation haven for "artists and hippies".


----------



## Delta-T

P-Town


----------



## Azzarac

WOW! That went much faster than I expected! And I had all these great clues lined up ready to use.... LOL But right you are Delta-T. It's all yours now!


----------



## Delta-T

One of my favorite places to cruise to, the 4th of July is a blast at Province Town, Cape Cod.

This one I will give a hint right off. It's in New England and very well known.


----------



## Azzarac

I bet they do put on quite a show. If I didn't live 1500 miles away these would be my new favorite cruising grounds. Since I was also there last week I will let this one soak a few hours and give someone else the chance.


----------



## fallard

For those not from New England, this place rocks. I'm with Azzarac: let others have a chance at this.


----------



## mikel1

New Englander . . . . politely staying quiet . . . yeah, . . . the new England coast rocks!


----------



## Delta-T

Hint time: If you have ever been in this harbor, you would say to yourself...why the f*** did they come all this way into this harbor when there are so many easier places to land? And, if you ever grew up in New England, you had a field trip here. I'm not sure they still do field trips here because the true history has come to light.

So, this one was a bit easy, shall we give thanks for the giving? Or, just another invasion by the Brits?


----------



## Delta-T

Hint: It's part of early USA history, something about three ships?


----------



## capt vimes

Columbus did not land in new england....


----------



## tdw

Oh for heavens sake .... I've been searching all over for Greek Temples or Greek columns in New England. Tried a bit of New England History. Homer the Wombat iz me ! Duh !!

That is Plymouth Rock. (or at least the monument that covers Plymouth Rock.)


----------



## Delta-T

tdw said:


> Oh for heavens sake .... I've been searching all over for Greek Temples or Greek columns in New England. Tried a bit of New England History. Homer the Wombat iz me ! Duh !!
> 
> That is Plymouth Rock. (or at least the monument that covers Plymouth Rock.)


Yes it is!! Take it away tdw...


----------



## tdw

High on the bucket list.


----------



## Zanshin

Well, she'd rank quite high on my bucket list, too!


----------



## Geoff54

Zanshin said:


> Well, she'd rank quite high on my bucket list, too!


Well, that looks looks a powerboat to me, so don't forget... High maintenance girls like powerboats. Interesting women love sailing.


----------



## Geoff54

tdw said:


> High on the bucket list.


There are a couple of waterfalls that look something like that on the north coast of Oz... I'm on a really slow connection and can't seem to find them. But, don't I recall from earlier in this thread that you sailed round that way? Or maybe I'm in a completely wrong place....


----------



## rrslider

This is a picture of the King George River in the Kimberley of Western Australia.


----------



## tdw

Geoff54 said:


> There are a couple of waterfalls that look something like that on the north coast of Oz... I'm on a really slow connection and can't seem to find them. But, don't I recall from earlier in this thread that you sailed round that way? Or maybe I'm in a completely wrong place....


North Oz is correct but of course you'll need to get closer than that.

I did cover quite a bit of Northern Oz back in the day but I didn't go here.

So the bucket list might well include the young lady, though I fear I'd fail the physical, but more important is the locale.


----------



## rrslider

If you are looking for the name of the actual waterfalls they are known as the King George Falls.


----------



## tdw

rrslider said:


> If you are looking for the name of the actual waterfalls they are known as the King George Falls.


My apologies. I missed your previous post. You are of course quite correct.

All yours.


----------



## rrslider

This one shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Seaduction

Back from the traveling to the north. It may be a long time before this long looking beach is identified.


----------



## tdw

Ok, I'll bite ..... Long Beach California.


----------



## Geoff54

tdw said:


> Ok, I'll bite ..... Long Beach California.


Maybe the perspective is deceiving and those cars aren't on the beach, but I lived is SoCal for 30 years and I can't think of anywhere in the L.A. area where you can park on the beach.

I does look like SoCal and it kind of looks familiar but  And I don't remember LA County lifeguard huts being blue... but it's been a while. Malibu have blue huts but I don't know of a marina behind the beach. I'm guessing SoCal but either further north or further south... out of the L.A. jungle

edit: Does look smoggy......


----------



## rrslider

Good job tdw! this is Long Beach, Belmont Shores to be exact. The wind and the breakwater make for some of the best kiteboarding in the nation.


----------



## Geoff54

Well don’t I look stupid? 

I’ve picked up an end-tie in Alamitos Bay a few times, most years at Christmas used to walk round the Naples canals when they were all lit up and spent many an evening in the Belmont Brewing Company (and the Rusty Pelican before it closed). …. and I still didn’t recognize where it was. :hammer There used to be a friendly Irish bar just down PCH at Huntington Harbor but I can’t remember the name - I think I fried a few too many brain cells when I was young and foolish. 

And I still can’t figure out where those cars are.


----------



## tdw

where was this taken ?

hint - somewhat links to previous.

(sorry if its too easy)


----------



## rrslider

Could this be along the southern coast of Oz? Perhaps around Victoria?


----------



## rrslider

I found it! this is a picture of the Great Ocean Road. The part that jets over the water is called the sea cliff bridge. This picture was taken in the northern llawara region of New South Wales.


----------



## Salamander

Perhaps if you hid envelopes containing $100 bills round the Island...


----------



## tdw

I don't know it as The Great Ocean Road which is in Victoria but you are essentially correct. However ... without making it too easy I want to know where the photo was taken from. 

The place shares something with the Long Island snap. Not exactly but very similar.


----------



## capt vimes

the shot was taken from bald hill headland reserve near stanwell tops...
the whole area is called stanwell park and also famous for kite surfing and paragliding obviously...
if i am correct, i let rrslider have the honour - he did all the work and found the location... 
https://www.google.com/maps/place/L...2!3m1!1s0x6b12de2803b2e7b9:0xc21ef729a02d5000


----------



## tdw

Leave it up to the two of you to decide who goes next but yes the pic was taken from Stanwell Tops.


----------



## rrslider

I got the one before this one, you got it capt vimes


----------



## capt vimes

oh my... 

back to the lighthouse theme:


----------



## Faster

Eddystone Light? ( mostly for elimination - close but not quite exactly right)


----------



## capt vimes

it looks quite similar but eddystone is higher by 14 m...
it is in the wider vicinity though...


----------



## tdw

Longships Tower - Designed by James Nicholas Douglass who also designed Eddystone.


----------



## capt vimes

longships light at land's end, cornwall, england it is...
over to you tdw...


----------



## tdw

Ok then. Sorry for delay but its hard with the time difference twixt here and there.

Another lighthouse.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Byron Headland light, Byron Bay, NSW, Australia.

I know because I piddled on the back wheel of that car when I was drunk...


----------



## Seaduction

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Byron Headland light, Byron Bay, NSW, Australia.
> 
> I know because I piddled on the back wheel of that car when I was drunk...


I think that car you piddled in got moved to another continent.


----------



## tdw

Seaduction said:


> I think that car you piddled in got moved to another continent.


So do I.

Mark ... definitely not Byron Bay. Not even Australia.

I'm thinking SeaDuction knows the answer ? It was a bit of a trick posting.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Seaduction said:


> I think that car you piddled in got moved to another continent.


I told you I was drunk


----------



## fallard

Souter Lighthouse in Marsden, Tyne and Wear, UK


----------



## tdw

fallard said:


> Souter Lighthouse in Marsden, Tyne and Wear, UK


Designed by the same James Nicholas Douglass .... told you it was a trick posting. 

All yours Fallard.


----------



## fallard

Another lighthouse. This one had architectural issues that were addressed when it was only 2 years old.


----------



## Azzarac

Me thinks thats the light in Stonington CT.

Station established: 1823
Present lighthouse built: 1840
Discontinued: 1889

Construction material: Granite
Height of tower: 35 feet
Height of focal plane: 62 feet

Earlier optic: Sixth-order Fresnel (1856)
Present optic: None


----------



## fallard

You've got it, Azzarac. The architectural blunder was an original flat roof that leaked so badly, they had to construct the gable roof you see in the photo (different color stone) just 2 years later. The lighthouse was decommissioned when the breakwaters were constructed with their own lights. The keeper of those lights lived on the lighthouse property.


----------



## Azzarac

Well, since we are on a roll, let's try another one... This was a replacement light for the original wood structures. The small building to the right I believe is an oil house.


----------



## Seaduction

Now I'm hungry for potato chips....


----------



## tdw

Nauset Light, officially Nauset Beach Light, Eastham, Massachusetts.


----------



## Azzarac

You got it TDW! This light has an interesting history in that it was actually moved twice. Built to service Chatham, it was moved to replace the "Three Sisters"







and then again 300 feet across the street in 1996 due to shore erosion.
Established: 1838 
Present tower constructed (in Chatham): 1877 (moved to Eastham in 1923) 
Construction materials: Cast iron with brick lining, concrete foundation 
Tower height: 48 feet 
Earlier optic: Fourth-order Fresnel lens
Present optic: DCB-224 (below)


----------



## tdw

and another ....


----------



## tdw

Been a few hours and I'm about to head off, not be back till my morning.

Clue .... Not specifically any of the continents but lies between two of them. (legally of course it is part of one of the continents but not on continental landmass as such.)


----------



## Seaduction

tdw said:


> Been a few hours and I'm about to head off, not be back till my morning.
> 
> Clue .... Not specifically any of the continents but lies between two of them. (legally of course it is part of one of the continents but not on continental landmass as such.)


Good Morning. Oh, so you mean its on an island, like in the Mediterranean.


----------



## tdw

Seaduction said:


> Good Morning. Oh, so you mean its on an island, like in the Mediterranean.


Nice deduction Sherlock.

Need another clue Horatio ?


----------



## Seaduction

No, I need no clue. Major effort, minor reward.


----------



## Capt Len

I need no clue. Major effort, minor reward. Is this a restricted statement or a general comment about life?


----------



## Seaduction

Capt Len said:


> I need no clue. Major effort, minor reward. Is this a restricted statement or a general comment about life?


It's a Boy Robin (from Batman) type of clue that my strange mind dreamed up. Major and Minor being the clue to this location.


----------



## capt vimes

found it - thanks to seaductions clues, but it will take me some time to access any images i might have...
i'll post the answer later when i am back home so the others can have a shot...

i initially thought it might be on malta, the pelagic islands or isla de alboran because tdw hinted that it is "between" 2 continents...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

The half naked girl in the ad above this conversation is more interesting than you guys. So do you KNOW where said photo is????????????????????????


----------



## Seaduction

MarkofSeaLife said:


> The half naked girl in the ad above this conversation is more interesting than you guys. So do you KNOW where said photo is????????????????????????


My ad shows a gent in a neck tie offering annuities and investments. Doesn't google ads reflect one's searches online??:laugher


----------



## capt vimes

MarkofSeaLife said:


> The half naked girl in the ad above this conversation is more interesting than you guys. So do you KNOW where said photo is????????????????????????


it is not that hard...
which island names from the med spring to your mind following the major-minor theme?


----------



## capt vimes

ok - the light is at Cap de Cavallaria, Menorca, Spain...
it is at the northern most part of menorca...


----------



## Seaduction

capt vimes said:


> ok - the light is at Cap de Cavallaria, Menorca, Spain...
> it is at the northern most part of menorca...


or alternately spelled Minorca, the smaller island next to Majorca.


----------



## Seaduction




----------



## Zanshin

We'll give the good Captain a little more time, perhaps he's running around arresting people and can't sign in - but this thread does need a bit of momentum.


----------



## Seaduction

Zanshin said:


> We'll give the good Captain a little more time, perhaps he's running around arresting people and can't sign in - but this thread does need a bit of momentum.


Just joking. People do have other things in their lives besides Sailnet.


----------



## Zanshin

> People do have other things in their lives besides Sailnet


Not if they've just correctly guessed a picture, they don't!


----------



## capt vimes

my apologies... but i initially waited for confirmation...

another lighthouse:
it is erected on the highest elevation quite in the middle of a smaller island...









and from some distance


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

They look like Norfolk Island Pines, but that aint Norfolk Island


----------



## capt vimes

correct - it is not norfolk island...
but the hemisphere is right and it is in the really wider area there... 

ps:
an interesting fact about norfolk island:
in 1856 194 people from pitcairn settled there because pitcairn became too small for their population there...
pitcairn is the settlement of the bounty mutineers under the lead of fletcher cristian...


----------



## Seaduction

Madjemup lighthouse, Rottnest Island W.A.


----------



## capt vimes

Seaduction said:


> Madjemup lighthouse, Rottnest Island W.A.


correct - over to you... 
i love the "pets", quokkas, they have on this island and which gave the island its name - meaning rat nest from dutch rotte nest ...


----------



## Seaduction




----------



## Seaduction

The lighthouse looked like this before restoration:


----------



## capt vimes

we are in the caribbean, right?


----------



## Seaduction

capt vimes said:


> we are in the caribbean, right?


Not Caribbean, but not too far away.


----------



## tbodine88

Looks like The hill south of the entrance to Jolly Harbor in Antigua

I used to keep my boat there.


----------



## Seaduction

tbodine88 said:


> Looks like The hill south of the entrance to Jolly Harbor in Antigua
> 
> I used to keep my boat there.


Sorry, No.
And welcome to the Sailnet Forum.


----------



## bigdogandy

Cape Florida light at Bill Baggs State Park, Key Biscayne, Florida?


----------



## Seaduction

bigdogandy said:


> Cape Florida light at Bill Baggs State Park, Key Biscayne, Florida?


Correct. Your turn now.


----------



## bigdogandy

My apologies for jumping on that answer so quickly...being a local I had an unfair advantage.

Can you name the port that this sharpie and sponge boat call home?

[URL=http://s1169.photobucket.com/user/bigdogandy/media/9989344_zps9c2d38bb.jpg.html]


----------



## capt vimes

oh my... i really read sponge bob now...


----------



## Seaduction

The only port I can think of related to sponge-ing is Tarpon Springs, FL.
OOPS, didn't notice that tide there, so FL is out of the question.


----------



## bigdogandy

Not Tarpon Springs, but you shouldn't rule Florida out.......


----------



## Seaduction

Then this has to be near Fernandina Harbor Marina along the ICW. ?


----------



## bigdogandy

Not Fernandina, and not on the Atlantic side of the state, either.


----------



## lawsonmitchell

Cortez, FL?


----------



## bigdogandy

No, not Cortez, although that is another nice little Florida west coast village. 

The boats in my picture above are in a quaint little village once well known for it's association with the pencil industry.


----------



## donjuanluis

with all the clues, and a Google search, results to be Cedar Key. is it?


----------



## donjuanluis

More information about it About Cedar Key | Faraway Inn


----------



## bigdogandy

Cedar Key it is......an interesting little backwater. Spared from development by the coincidence of a hurricane and a "bad" business decision that led the railroad to divert from Cedar Key to Tampa......here's a link for some historical photos:

Historical Images of Cedar Key - SeeCedarKey

Your turn, Donjuanluis!


----------



## donjuanluis

Name of the beach where this picture was taken


----------



## donjuanluis

some clues that will make this one easy!


----------



## bigdogandy

Ipanema?


----------



## donjuanluis

i told you it was easy! If you ever go to Ipanema, go down in Post 9, and look fot the Barraca 80. There you will have the best sandwiches and best drinks around. You will have to make a line, but it deserves it. Ask for Milton from Canelones, he is the owner, my friend!
up to you bigdogandy!


----------



## Seaduction

Now I know where Mark is setting sail for.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Seaduction said:


> Now I know where Mark is setting sail for.


I have been there. Fantastic!

Landfall was Receiffe which wasn't anything spe ial, next stop Salvador De Bahia which was simply sensational... Then Rio.

Great people, hot bodies...


----------



## bigdogandy

OK, so, continuing a theme, name this sandbar......


----------



## bigdogandy

OK, no guesses so far, so here's a photo from a different perspective:


----------



## Seaduction

I'll refrain from guessing on this "party spot."


----------



## Delta-T

Maybe


----------



## bigdogandy

Seaduction said:


> I'll refrain from guessing on this "party spot."


Have you attended one of these gatherings? I'm typically not the sand-bar partying type, but I have to admit to having mis-spent a few Saturday afternoons here. It can be quite a spectacle.


----------



## donjuanluis

Looks like islamorada sandbar prty in Florida Keys!!


----------



## bigdogandy

That's it, Donjuanluis - Whale Harbor Channel at Holiday Isle.....you're up!


----------



## donjuanluis

Keeping in theme, and with fresh pictures, name of this beach?


----------



## donjuanluis

some other pictures of same place, clues will come later...


----------



## copacabana

Those very unique sailing vessels in the second photo should help narrow it down!


----------



## donjuanluis

I think Copacabana is getting close! I'm sure he knows the country.


----------



## donjuanluis

this location I visited 15 days ago had a pretty warm winter, could say almost hot!


----------



## donjuanluis

I wonder why is taking so long. To near it down, we spent somes day in the city where this beach is because assisted a soccer game for the 2014 Soccer World Cup.


----------



## bigdogandy

Ahhh.....Ponte Negra, Natal, no? I had been looking down toward Buenos Aires and Montevideo......did not recognize the beach and didn't think to look farther north!


----------



## donjuanluis

Ponta Negra it is, in Natal, in the very east of Brazil, and between the tropics. Yours from now!


----------



## bigdogandy

That Natal area looks quite beautiful.....will have to put that on the list of travel destinations!

Here's one that will be familiar with ICW cruisers:

[URL=http://s1169.photobucket.com/user/bigdogandy/media/EXP_14_zps52ec88a2.jpg.html]


----------



## mmpadi3d

ICW, palm trees, your from Keys. Gotta ne Florida/Georgia.


----------



## bigdogandy

mmpadi3d said:


> ICW, palm trees, your from Keys. Gotta ne Florida/Georgia.


You're close.....it is in Florida and on the ICW.......in the city known as the Venice of America.


----------



## Seaduction

Also, I can pass under with my sailboat while the bridge is closed.


----------



## ebs001

E. Las Olas Blvd. bridge, Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## bigdogandy

ebs001 said:


> E. Las Olas Blvd. bridge, Fort Lauderdale.


Not quite, but so very, very close!


----------



## Azzarac

Would that be the 17th st. bridge in Ft Lauderdale?


----------



## bigdogandy

That would be correct, Azzarac....one of the most artfully designed and built operating bridges on the entire east coast, and with a 55' clearance at mean high water one of the few that most of us don't need to hail to pass under. 

Your turn!


----------



## Azzarac

OK. Take a "shot" at this:








We had our lunch interrupted by a whole fleet of these guys coming into harbor and they were armed to the teeth.


----------



## bigdogandy

That has an east coast look.....an north of the palm zone. Maybe in the Baltimore area?


----------



## Zanshin

Annapolis, MD?


----------



## Azzarac

Nope, and nope. The photo is deviously deceptive. The trees in the background are deciduous but not typical for this locale. Also, while it appears cool outside, it's actually quite tropical. East coast Andy? Really? I think your going to be offended! LOL.


----------



## bigdogandy

Well, I like devious, and I'm rarely offended.....surprised sometimes, though.

Guantanamo Bay?


----------



## Azzarac

Not Cuba, though I'd love to visit should they ever decide to ease the travel restrictions. Still in the good old US of A. You were closer with your east coast guess.


----------



## Seaduction

Near the Navy Seal training area in southern California? (i.e. Coronado)


----------



## donjuanluis

Near Pensacola bay maybe?


----------



## Azzarac

Neither SOCAL nor Pensacola. Here's a wider view taken from the dockside restaurant:


----------



## Andrew65

Miami?


----------



## bigdogandy

Palm Beach?


----------



## Azzarac

Neither. But this light stands just a couple miles from that harbor and this photo was taken from the front yard of a famous author's home. It's said he used the beacon to find his way home at night from the local bars.


----------



## Andrew65

NAS Key west? The lighthouse is Key West Lighthouse. My dad is retired just down the street.


----------



## zeilfanaat

With that hint and Andrew's help...I am guessing the original photo was taken from the end of Greene Street in Key West, looking east?


----------



## Azzarac

Andrew nailed the light but Zeilfanaat got the original location right down to the street! Good job guys!


----------



## Andrew65

It's all yours Zeilfanaat.


----------



## zeilfanaat

zeilfanaat said:


> With that hint and Andrew's help...I am guessing the original photo was taken from the end of Greene Street in Key West, looking east?


I should have guessed it earlier, I was there in March!

Unfortunately, I won't be able to post any photos for a while, so Andrew, why don't you go ahead and post the next picture.


----------



## Andrew65

Now isn't this a fine predicament! I can't load a photo either. Well, Ok, the next person who logs on to join the game has a free wildcard to upload a photo. Who will be fast enough?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I will take the Wild Card!

Name the area.

I say 'area' as other clues may be different bays etc.


----------



## Andrew65

Well done Mark! 

Northern or southern hemisphere?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Andrew65 said:


> Northern or southern hemisphere?


Hang on, you are meant to be answering the questions, not asking them! 

The next hint in a few hours


----------



## Andrew65

Hehehe...ok ok


----------



## donjuanluis

that looks like some place in Australia?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

donjuanluis said:


> that looks like some place in Australia?


It is not in Australia. Not in Tasmania, either. (Thats a small chip of rock south of the Real Australia.)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

What no informed opinions on such striking scenery???  dum bums!

Clues:
Its not Australia.
Name the area, not the bay as such.


----------



## MattSplatt

I cheated... but blimey... 

Who's been there, then?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

So you cheated and told?


Great.

Your go Mattsplatt.

Heres the other clues


----------



## MattSplatt

The quote was a bad idea. Sorry. How many people saw it, I wonder?

What was your next clue going to be?


----------



## MattSplatt

:-(


----------



## Andrew65

I got no clue, but it will be on my bucketlist for sure.


----------



## donjuanluis

Wait! where is the name of the area of Mark's post? I'm missing something here! English is not my native languaje, and can't find a place "blimey"


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

donjuanluis said:


> Wait! where is the name of the area of Mark's post? I'm missing something here! English is not my native languaje, and can't find a place "blimey"


Don't worry. Lets move on and I might use this one again in a few months time 

Lets go with the new one from mattSplatt


----------



## Andrew65

So you are withdrawing your photo?


----------



## jerryRiggin

Here's one with a hint (the map) below. Where is this?


----------



## Seaduction

Since Don Juan and I both missed the name of Mark's location I guess its fair to name it for us slower players that have been otherwise occupied:

Port-aux-Français is the capital settlement of the Kerguelen Islands, French Southern and Antarctic Lands, in the south Indian Ocean. The port station is located on the Gulf of Morbihan, at 

49.35°S 70.219°E, a near antipode of Medicine Hat, Alberta and Havre, Montana. It has about 45 inhabitants in winter, which can rise to more than 120 in summer.


----------



## Seaduction

Thanks. Giving us the name of the wrecked ship is a *really big *clue.


----------



## Seaduction

Oh well here goes. Its the wreck of the Sapona near Bimini. A ship designed by Henry Ford during WWI and built with concrete.


----------



## jerryRiggin

BINGO!! Great job! Have you been there, to the Sapona? We live in South Florida so we make it over to the Bimini chain fairly often. The Sapona is a bit "touresty" but we always end up there somehow.


----------



## Seaduction

Haven't been there JR, but done several sails in the Bahamas back in the 80's.
Since some of the puzzle pics here have been at the far ends of the world, I will keep up the theme of remoteness with this island picture:


----------



## donjuanluis

Tristan de Cunha was one of the places I played with. Even the second photo has a sign with the name, that island is almost on the same latitude, and right in front of our shore in Uruguay, more than 2000 nm away, in the mid of the south atlantic.


----------



## Andrew65

Saint Helena?


----------



## capt vimes

wow...
i think there is something in complete turmoil...
did not mattsplatt correctly answered marks location?
and he did post an image afterwards, right?

why do i not see an answer to the whereabouts of mattsplatts location?

and thank you seaduction for giving the location of mark's query... i was just about to ask it...


----------



## Andrew65

Something is amiss. 

We need the Mod Squad here.


----------



## MattSplatt

S'cool. I cheated. Continue as you are.


----------



## Zanshin

Wow - I leave the thread for a couple of days (travelled from the BVI back to Europe) and this is what happens. I'm a bit confused as well as to the state of the thread and think that donjuanluis has the last correct identification and should post a new picture for our edification.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Gees guys, its no problem.
Its just a game ok?
We worked it out.
I just didnt name the location as i thought i would use the clues again a
In a few months.


----------



## Seaduction

Donjuanluis it the winner (I think having the welcome to Tristan da Cunha sign in the photo may have helped). I totally messed up the photo posting as I had a Propofol IV earlier in the day while getting a spinal pain injection and it messes with the brain function a bit. (aside from being congenitally stupid) Nonetheless, DJL is up.


----------



## Seaduction

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Gees guys, its no problem.
> Its just a game ok?
> We worked it out.
> I just didnt name the location as i thought i would use the clues again a
> In a few months.


I think its the "super moon" at fault here.:laugher


----------



## Andrew65

All's well that ends well. For my part, it's DJL's turn to post too. It's all good fun.

Wow Zanshin, you can sail fast!

Looking forward to learning your picture location Mark. Stunning scenery.

You're up DJL.


----------



## donjuanluis

Seaduction said:


> Donjuanluis it the winner (I think having the welcome to Tristan da Cunha sign in the photo may have helped). I totally messed up the photo posting as I had a Propofol IV earlier in the day while getting a spinal pain injection and it messes with the brain function a bit. (aside from being congenitally stupid) Nonetheless, DJL is up.


don't worry, I play for the same team!! Is fun to make people believe we are normal!!!

cheers!


----------



## donjuanluis

Name of the island where these pictures where taken


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

The Greek Islands. I remember the ******** on the jetski but have forgotten which island


----------



## donjuanluis

MarkofSeaLife said:


> The Greek Islands. I remember the ******** on the jetski but have forgotten which island


ahaa, you are close enough, plenty of islands, just start naming them!


----------



## capt vimes

the problem with greece islands is that they all look pretty the same... and there are lots of it... 
we once lost our rudder near skyors - i think - and this bay looks very familiar...
but i am for sure totally off...


----------



## donjuanluis

capt vimes said:


> the problem with greece islands is that they all look pretty the same... and there are lots of it...
> we once lost our rudder near skyors - i think - and this bay looks very familiar...
> but i am for sure totally off...


Skyors is not. For sure all the islands look almost the same, that is why I choose such a place...


----------



## donjuanluis

If you get the beach, you will get the island name!


----------



## mmpadi3d

Is is Crete? Maybe Daios Cove?


----------



## Seaduction

We could be here in Naxos beach on Naxos island:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Bastards the way the kill octopus.


----------



## donjuanluis

Nice picture, now I'm hungry. Is not Naxos, nor Crete. 
Some people say the most important beach of the island is in the top 10 of best Europe beaches
1 km. long, white sand, cystal clear water, and a horse shoe shape of the bay.
what else, lots of young people crowded that beach.


----------



## Seaduction

Lets try this one: Paleokastritsa??


----------



## donjuanluis

Seaduction said:


> Lets try this one: Paleokastritsa??


Too far! let me say Naxos was the closest guess, so that make the Aegean Sea the place to search for.


----------



## Seaduction




----------



## Caribbeachbum

Hieroglyphs begat Coptic, an Egyptian language but mostly using the Greek alphabet. Or so I've been told. I don't know why I thought that would be interesting...


----------



## mmpadi3d

Mykonos?


----------



## smurphny

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Bastards the way the kill octopus.


I hear you. Have been a commercial fisherman and so, feel empathy for the men who must earn their living killing sea creatures. Many humans still need to harvest fish, etc. to live. It always seems to trump all other considerations. That's always the trade-off isn't it?: humans earning a living vs respecting other sentient beings on the planet. Octopi are such intelligent critters, it really is disturbing to consider killing them to make dinner. How many people does that snapshot bother? Not many I suspect. We are still in the primitive stages of "humanity" (whatever that is.)

I DO NOT wish to derail this thread so a move might be appropriate.


----------



## Caribbeachbum

Everyone will get this beach


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Caribbeachbum, its not your turn yet.

Before you get a go of posting a pic you need to answer the current one.



Mark


----------



## Caribbeachbum

Arrr, the rules, the rules ... Rhodes, maybe; all Colossus looking and whatnot.


----------



## Seaduction

Must be Syros cause Mark's been there but just couldn't remember it (perhaps slightly buggared).


----------



## donjuanluis

Not Syros, not Mykonos, not Egypt...
Last clue, in the first picture you will find the building of the present one








thank google!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

The thing thats unique about this island appears to be everything is White. On most islands its blue and white.

And the aves on the beach means its open to full fetch.


----------



## donjuanluis

MarkofSeaLife said:


> The thing thats unique about this island appears to be everything is White. On most islands its blue and white.
> 
> And the aves on the beach means its open to full fetch.


It is a very good point, most of the churches on the islands have blue doms, but no this one.


----------



## donjuanluis

Account all the clues! Naxos was the closest guess, and as you can see it has a small port. It is crowded with young people, so has a very active night live, with night clubs, bars, ant taverns. And with these next pictures you will find it very easy.


----------



## Seaduction

Oh, Paros; right next to Taxos.


----------



## donjuanluis

is not Paros.


----------



## benesailor

Positano, Italy ??


----------



## benesailor

Oh,
Ormos - Ios island

The hotel Posieden gave it away


----------



## Seaduction

benesailor said:


> Oh,
> Ormos - Ios island
> 
> The hotel Posieden gave it away


My guess as well, Bene.


----------



## donjuanluis

eagean sea in Greece is the zone


----------



## benesailor

Next guess

Afiartis, Greece ?


----------



## fallard

Seaduction said:


> My guess as well, Bene.


Agree with Sea and Bene: the hotel is by the port, which is the ferry terminus for iOS


----------



## donjuanluis

no Afiartis. Naxos is still the closest guess so far.


----------



## Caribbeachbum

Ios.


----------



## donjuanluis

YEEEESSSS Ios It is. Your turn.


----------



## Seaduction

donjuanluis said:


> YEEEESSSS Ios It is. Your turn.


Whooaa there DonJuanLuis.... you must have missed Bene's post naming Ios a few posts back. I think he crossed the finish line first here.


----------



## donjuanluis

Seaduction said:


> Whooaa there DonJuanLuis.... you must have missed Bene's post naming Ios a few posts back. I think he crossed the finish line first here.


You are right, My apologies, I didn't saw Benes post...so he has the wheel now.
Wish I could find what went wrong between my computers, and my tapatalk, because that post was missing until now.
Thank you Seaduction!


----------



## donjuanluis

If Bene doesn't post any picture soon, can we go back to Mattsplat post, which I think is still unsolved?

Or may be was solved and I once again missed the post.

I'm copying Mattsplat picture , but he must be on to judge.


----------



## Seaduction

Oh, that's the Fort or Battery on Magnetic Island, Queensland, AU. Doesn't everyone know that.


----------



## donjuanluis

Seaduction said:


> Oh, that's the Fort or Battery on Magnetic Island, Queensland, AU. Doesn't everyone know that.


Did I miss another lately post? or was it in contest before? Please Sea take the wheel.


----------



## Seaduction

If you insist, I'll post a photo; but if Benesailor comes aboard I'll delete it if he wants to post a photo. Here we go:


----------



## LaurenceU

Seaduction said:


> If you insist, I'll post a photo; but if Benesailor comes aboard I'll delete it if he wants to post a photo. Here we go


Are we on Seductions pic then?
I see a number of clues.
- floating docks
- dressed ships for an important celebration?
- camp set up on the quay, is that an airstream trailer?
USA East coast?


----------



## Seaduction

Time for another big clue: (not united states)


----------



## capt vimes

That should be the Libertad, an argentinian tall ship...
She has been to a tribute visit to ireland in 2007 to comemorate admiral william brown who founded the argentinian navy and died 150 years ago...

I guess the location is galway, ireland, it does not look like dublin...


----------



## Seaduction

Very good Captain. The Volvo Ocean race 2011-2012 was the time in the month of July.
The 39,270 NM route involved stopovers and in-port races in Cape Town, Abu Dhabi, Sanya, Auckland, Itajaí, Brazil, Miami, Lisbon, Lorient. The race consisted of nine ocean races and ten in-port races. Overall winner was Groupama.

Your time to post a pic, Capt.


----------



## capt vimes

where do you find this sandy beach?
name beach and city and beware - could be tricky.


----------



## Seaduction

Might we be in Nova Scotia?


----------



## donjuanluis

No doubt is Canadian place, but why tricky?


----------



## capt vimes

because it is not a canadian place... 

edit:
ok - because this is really not easy to guess from the image alone, i'll give away a clue...
the water in front of this beach is a river...
and canada is the wrong side of the pond, but the right hemisphere...


----------



## capt vimes

here is another image...
does not give a lot of clues but shows more of the surroundings... 










more clues and images later...


----------



## Seaduction

Clue very good.


----------



## donjuanluis

Is this river a boundary with Canadian Land? was this picture captured in the morning?


----------



## capt vimes

It is nowhere near Canada, not even on the American continent... 
and the images were taken early afternoons...


----------



## capt vimes

Doublepost...


----------



## donjuanluis

tricky indeed!


----------



## donjuanluis

capt vimes said:


> because it is not a canadian place...
> 
> edit:
> ok - because this is really not easy to guess from the image alone, i'll give away a clue...
> the water in front of this beach is a river...
> and canada is the wrong side of the pond, but the right hemisphere...


I'm the turtle of the game. Now I understand the pond must be the Atlantic, so the ground in question must be Europe, but it took me many steps to get to this point. Now I will have to search in all "sailable" rivers, which have very cold winters, and hope pictures of google map will show something alike.


----------



## Seaduction

donjuanluis said:


> I'm the turtle of the game. Now I understand the pond must be the Atlantic, so the ground in question must be Europe, but it took me many steps to get to this point. Now I will have to search in all "sailable" rivers, which have very cold winters, and hope pictures of google map will show something alike.


Sounds like a *Bohemian* task!


----------



## donjuanluis

Seaduction said:


> Sounds like a *Bohemian* task!


are you telling me to look in a *bohemian* river like Elba? in some place where streams goes almost South North?


----------



## Seaduction

donjuanluis said:


> are you telling me to look in a *bohemian* river like Elba? in some place where streams goes almost South North?


Sorry to be so late but I'm installing a new fuel tank (diesel) on the ole IP-31. The aluminum tank developed a leak after 29 years. Found a nice Moeller poly tank (23 gal.) that fits well where the old one came out. I do leave some "riddler" clues now and then rather that identifying the photo. For me, the fun is in the hunt, not the solution. Oh.... if you find a good Fishmarket, stop there and have a look.


----------



## Zanshin

The Elbstrand in Hamburg?


----------



## capt vimes

yes - zanshin has it!
the elbstrand in övellgönne, hamburg it is...
over to you!

and this beach could be such a nice one, wouldn't it be for the view...


----------



## zeilfanaat

Those crazy northern Europeans&#8230;always on the lookout for ANY place to catch some sun. I should know, I'm one of them 

Regardless, that is an impressive picture, especially considering the industrial development on the south side of the river, I checked it out on google: https://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.528472,9.917307&spn=0.043622,0.132093&t=h&z=14.

Does anyone know whether the water quality of the river is really good enough for swimming?


----------



## capt vimes

It is safe to go swimming there, just do not drink too much of it... 
In case of floodings upriver it could get unhealthy with too much bacterias in it...


----------



## Zanshin

Considering that I'm writing this response, as I did my guess, from just a couple of kilometers away, it wasn't that great an act of intuition, the hint about the river made it "click" for me.

here's my next picture:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Dunno. But you know when you have got to the end of that road!

Or is it an airport?!


----------



## Seaduction

Holy Cliffs, Batman. That's a long jump for Anna.


----------



## Andrew65

....and Evil Kenival!


----------



## Seaduction

Andrew65 said:


> ....and Evil Kenival!


Yes, but nothing evil about this "holy" place.


----------



## capt vimes

Andrew65 said:


> ....and Evil Kenival!


the evil cannibal?


----------



## donjuanluis

I did a google image search with "red cliffs in the sea", and found a picture with same type of cliffs, but different view. There are not many rocks with white horizontal stripes in it.
So that image is giving me a name of Helgoland.

The red cliffs of Helgoland image


----------



## Seaduction

donjuanluis said:


> I did a google image search with "red cliffs in the sea", and found a picture with same type of cliffs, but different view. There are not many rocks with white horizontal stripes in it.
> So that image is giving me a name of Helgoland.
> 
> The red cliffs of Helgoland image


The tall rock column is called Long Anna.


----------



## Zanshin

Considering the amount of bombs both sides of WWII dropped or placed upon it, it is surprising that any part of Helgoland is above sea level at all. Donjuanluis has the honour of giving us the next picture and location to guess.


----------



## donjuanluis

Zanshin said:


> Considering the amount of bombs both sides of WWII dropped or placed upon it, it is surprising that any part of Helgoland is above sea level at all. Donjuanluis has the honour of giving us the next picture and location to guess.


I was reading about that, the island was 60m tall from south to north, but after the 1944 and 1945 bombing, the south and the middle went down from 60m to sea level. It had the major non nuc detonation. Interesting small piece of land.

Next picture is coming soon!.


----------



## donjuanluis

Naming the city where the picture comes from is enough!


----------



## Azzarac

Hmm... Are we back in Korea?


----------



## zeilfanaat

It looks like a minaret tower off to the right...are we somewhere along the Indian Ocean?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Pt Said, Egypt.


----------



## donjuanluis

Not Korea, not Egypt, not Indian Ocean. But observation of the tower is a good point to start at.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

donjuanluis said:


> Not Korea, not Egypt, not Indian Ocean. But observation of the tower is a good point to start at.


How dare you say I am wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Theres red flags that could be Indonesia... but its too clean to be Indo... and theres life rings at the sterns of boats so its definitly not Indonesia. One flag looks greek... blue and white.... ooops, no it doesnt, the greek one has more stripes.....


----------



## zeilfanaat

If not the Indian Ocean, how about somewhere along the Med...the red flags could be Turkish.


----------



## donjuanluis

Nowhere in the Med, but it is besides a sea.


----------



## Andrew65

Are we in Doha?


----------



## capt vimes

I guess we are at the arabic peninsula and the sea could be the red sea...


----------



## donjuanluis

The Captain is getting close, but the sea is not red.


----------



## donjuanluis

Andrew is also the closest guess so far.


----------



## Andrew65

Are we in Jerusalem by the Dead Sea?


----------



## donjuanluis

Andrew65 said:


> Are we in Jerusalem by the Dead Sea?


now you are going farther...


----------



## Andrew65

Are we in Bombay?


----------



## donjuanluis

The sailor's outfit is some kind different from resto of the world


----------



## Andrew65

Are we in Dubai ?


----------



## donjuanluis

Andrew65 said:


> Are we in Dubai ?


Yes Andrew Dubai it is. So if nobody else answered before, you are the boss!.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Good one. Nice quiz and well done Andrew.


----------



## Andrew65

What an interesting picture it was! The minaret clue helped a lot.

The deckhand's shoes gave it away. 

Ok, here goes. Note the time guys. Earlier there was a bit of confusion because somebody jumped the gun on Mark, he then withdrew his picture, so if Mark checks in within 30 minutes, he gets to post a picture. If not, capt vimes can post one within 30 minutes. If they don't chime in, could you please post another?

I'm on my cell, and all out of pictures to post. I like to be mentally geographical challenged, but ain't got pics to post afterwards.

Tick tock Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Nah, not me. I am out of ideas at the moment. Thanks for the offer, thpugh 

Capt Vimes, your go.


----------



## capt vimes

hey - it is already 3 hours from andrews post as i read it and i do not have a picture at the ready as well...
besides, it is 00:20 here in my location, so my will to get cracking is really limited out of sheer tiredness and i have been on the beers as well... 

i thankfully refuse the honor, sirs!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

OK, I have one.

Name the locality


----------



## MattSplatt

NSW coast?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

MattSplatt said:


> NSW coast?


No, not the NSW coast


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Time for some extra information. It may help if you can identify the whale(s). For some who havent been cruising yet this may seem a pretty difficult task... but its really one of the enjoyments when you see one and yell "Thar she blows!" and then tell what sort it is, sometimes, just from the blow.

I wont give an ocean hint, I will confirm only the area we are looking for, and the type of whale!

More photo hints later....


----------



## donjuanluis

could be that a minke whale?


----------



## copacabana

Tonga?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

donjuanluis said:


> could be that a minke whale?


You are not right but yours is a very good observation and I didn't know the Minke had the same look in the particular part you must be inspecting.

Shall I give you another go without letting on to anyone else your clue?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

copacabana said:


> Tonga?


I am not ready to narrow down to countires yet, so you would need to state the area. Which is within the country I am thinking of. So if you think its Tonga please say an area and why 

(I make it a bit harder on the clues in the eary part... only 'cos I am a bastard  )

Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Clue time!









The Restaurant was very good but sometimes overcooked the steak....



























Note the trees on top of the cliffs, and what type of stone must it be?


----------



## capt vimes

My guess for the whales is finwhale...
Which would give not a good clue since they roam the whole world...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

capt vimes said:


> My guess for the whales is finwhale...
> Which would give not a good clue since they roam the whole world...


Damn! Fin whales have small dorsal fins too 

Well, theres another with a small dorsal fin. These things roam a fair bit of the world too but theres a point to their roaming.


----------



## Seaduction

Arrrrghh, tis the Humpbacks in Maui waters, aye?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Seaduction said:


> Arrrrghh, tis the Humpbacks in Maui waters, aye?


'Tis Humpbacks! Calving. But not in Maui.


----------



## Seaduction

Oh good clue


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Seaduction said:


> Oh good clue
> [/quote]
> 
> You might have the photo but do ya know where it is? LOL :p


----------



## Seaduction

MarkofSeaLife said:


> You might have the photo but do ya know where it is? LOL


That I do. But since my good ole laptop deep sixed its hard drive on Sunday, I can't post a pic since I don't have google earth on this piece of Acer crap that I'm using until the diagnosis comes in on my laptop. I was rather happily stupid and did not have a backup of my drive. Oh, the popular bar that burned in 2008 I believe is in the South Pacific area, and thats all I'm sayin'.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

OK, kewl. We will leave you hint to be mulled over by the others.


Mark 
PS Good luck with the computer. Life was easier when a Hard Drive was a drunken trip back from the pub...


----------



## donjuanluis

Hospitality was so warm in this place that at the end it took fire.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

donjuanluis said:


> Hospitality was so warm in this place that at the end it took fire.


Actually it was a bunch of local kids who found a native bee hive 20 shops along the water front. and as any 9 year old kid knows to get the honey you gotta smoke the bees out. So they lit a fire, smoked the bees out, got the honey and went off to eat the honey.... forgetting the fire was still buring.
So the 20 shops along the waterfront burned to the ground, even though the fire brigade was less than 100 meters from the bar in this photo. The Fire Brigade didnt turn up until some smart dued jumped a bulldozer and put the fire out physically!

OK, so where was/is it?


----------



## Seaduction

Is in Oceania.


----------



## donjuanluis

should we look in the western Pacific, somewhere in the Philippines?


----------



## donjuanluis

ahhhahhahahaha, i found it, look here Tonga's Bounty Bar Burns Down ! - Cruisers & Sailing Forums
I begun searching MALO to find is a Tonga word, and "Malo e lelei" meaning "hello", so then I searched "Tonga shops burned" and there it was, in 9th place, the link about Bounty Bar.
So, what else do we need to know??? Malo aupito!!!

http://www.omniglot.com/language/phrases/tongan.php


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

donjuanluis said:


> ahhhahhahahaha, i found it, look here Tonga's Bounty Bar Burns Down ! - Cruisers & Sailing Forums
> I begun searching MALO to find is a Tonga word, and "Malo e lelei" meaning "hello", so then I searched "Tonga shops burned" and there it was, in 9th place, the link about Bounty Bar.
> So, what else do we need to know??? Malo aupito!!!
> 
> Useful Tongan phrases


Bastards! Geting it so quick! 

Yes Malo e Lelei is whats blanked out on the sign... Id show you if I was on the other computer.

It was in Neafu, Tonga and a whale calving area and cruisers hang after they have done the eastern pacific and waiting for the season to change to do the western part.

Your go!


----------



## donjuanluis

Malo aupito Mark, you gave all the clues!!

Now I will like to try this picture, if possible I'm asking for the name of the bridge..










hope did not posted before!


----------



## donjuanluis

time for a clue, this will make it easier for some folks, and trickier for others


----------



## Seaduction

Reminds me of Mark's post a while back with the camel rides.


----------



## donjuanluis

I really enjoyed the beach in this place..., and had some great views...


----------



## donjuanluis

Everybody is having a great summer up North! Down here we are suffering the "El niño" consequences.
Anyways, In one of the two pictures I posted last you will find a very important clue (if you've been playing lately). 
But, today I feel generous, and will give you an advice, if you look in http://maps.google.com you will have to find a breaker in the entrance of the river where the bridge in contest is right next to it. There you will see the name of the bridge.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Are they nice wave patterns? Or something wrong with GE's rendering?

Its obviously the USA, nowhere else lets you drive all over the beach and dunes.


----------



## donjuanluis

something is wrong with the raster image of g.e. but is not US.


----------



## bigdogandy

Newton Navarro Bridge, Natal?


----------



## donjuanluis

Andy you have it, good job. Your turn.


----------



## donjuanluis

I must say, in this picture you can see Ponta Negra beach, which was one of the pictures we played some weeks ago. It is very distinctive because the big hill of sand with some vegetation.
All the pictures of lasts post were taken from Genipabu sand park.


----------



## bigdogandy

The bridge was the giveaway.....not many cable stayed bridges out there with four independent towers.

Here's one of a place that's on my list of destinations, just haven't been there in person.....name the Bay this is located in:


----------



## donjuanluis

Andy, you better post another picture, because if you google "statues under sea" the first picture to come out is the one you've just posted...or may be I'm good at this game.

https://www.google.com.uy/search?q=...&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#q=statues+under+sea
Artist Installs Underwater Statues to Protect Coral | Gallerist


----------



## bigdogandy

Ahhhh.....should have thought of that. But, such are the rule of the game, no? You found a quick way to find the answer.

Name the bay, and you're up again, Donjuanluis!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

bigdogandy said:


> Ahhhh.....should have thought of that. But, such are the rule of the game, no?


It should be a rule of the game  but it is unenforceable. I try not to use Google at all and only Google earth when I have a fair idea.


----------



## donjuanluis

bigdogandy said:


> Ahhhh.....should have thought of that. But, such are the rule of the game, no? You found a quick way to find the answer.
> 
> Name the bay, and you're up again, Donjuanluis!


You are right. Gallerist site says is near Cancun, Mexico. Searching a bit more, it is located between Cancun and Isla Mujeres (women island), and is also known as Museo Subacuático de Arte (MUSA)


----------



## donjuanluis

exact location https://www.google.com/maps/search/muse+subacuatico+cancun/@21.200295,-86.725954,905m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Seaduction

DJL you are a few hundred miles off. True it is easy to find but try the southern Caribbean.


----------



## donjuanluis

MarkofSeaLife said:


> It should be a rule of the game  but it is unenforceable. I try not to use Google at all and only Google earth when I have a fair idea.


even for sunken objects? then it would be mission impossible! at least for me. But you gave me an idea for my gopro.


----------



## donjuanluis

Seaduction said:


> DJL you are a few hundred miles off. True it is easy to find but try the southern Caribbean.


you may be right as it says in 




off west coast of Grenada..Molinere Bay

Interesting to see there are the same pictures in other links which name off west coast Isla Mujeres.
Cancun Underwater Sculpture Museum | Amusing Planet

At least all sites agree with the author Jason de Caires Taylor.


----------



## donjuanluis

Seaduction was right, as the authors portal shows all his work. Viccisitudes - Underwater Sculpture by Jason deCaires Taylor


----------



## Andrew65

So...are we in Molinere Bay?


----------



## bigdogandy

Yes - Molinere Bay, Grenada. One of the places on my bucket list......

Your turn Donjuanluis.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Another rule we should have is no hints unless its your turn and you are running the quiz. Giving hints to someones elses quiz can throw everyone off, or make a well thought out quiz a waste of the time getting the photos up.




Mark


----------



## Seaduction

I get your hint.


----------



## donjuanluis

If it is my turn (even If I cheat with google) then I'm going with an easy one, no search engine will be needed. Name of the dock is what I look for, but you have to answer in less than a minute... tic tac tic tac


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

St Catherines Dock, Londinium?


----------



## donjuanluis

The St. Katherine dock is much alike, but is not the one. but you are on course !


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

OK, the name, and I am doing this without google is The Basin. Or something linke that. the Lock? the Bucket? The Pond? The Stinky Bit of Brown Water?


----------



## donjuanluis

MarkofSeaLife said:


> OK, the name, and I am doing this without google is The Basin. Or something linke that. the Lock? the Bucket? The Pond? The Stinky Bit of Brown Water?


keep trying!!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

The chart says Saint Katerine Haven.

It better be careful or I will send it to heaven


----------



## donjuanluis

i don't think i will go to heaven even with your best effort. answer still no.


----------



## donjuanluis

Here is another picture, with a view of the city already guessed by Mark, but I was looking for the name of the dock, which is in a very famous place.


----------



## donjuanluis

I made a mistake about Mark's guess, because this dock is not in London! I have some problem with my english reading, or my stupidty is getting worst than what I think.
Of course the same country, but another famous city.
Ain't that a shame...


----------



## MattSplatt

Albert Dock, Liverpool.


----------



## donjuanluis

MattSplatt said:


> Albert Dock, Liverpool.


Yes, that is correct!. your helm.


----------



## MattSplatt

I didn't cheat this time! I've actually walked around Albert Dock. :-D ...and even though I didn't have any photo ideas, I couldn't stay out. DJL's last hint did it.


----------



## MattSplatt

Another speed competition round for ya's.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Low Isles Lighthouse, off Port Douglas, FNQ, Australia?


----------



## MattSplatt

Correct continent.


----------



## donjuanluis

it looks like cape Leeuwin. Southwest of Australia


----------



## donjuanluis

At first didn't like the last version on maps.google.com, but once I got used too find it very easy, with much more information integrated in one screen. Nice tool to use with low resources equipment, but need updated browsers. 
I know is an off topic comment, but think could improve the move of the game.


----------



## MattSplatt

Cape Leeuwin it is. You again, DJL.


----------



## donjuanluis

Naming the bay will get extra points, but name of the closest city will be ok. (picture is not mine, comes from a friend who is traveling the place).


----------



## harmonic

Looks like the bay of islands in New Zealand


----------



## donjuanluis

harmonic said:


> Looks like the bay of islands in New Zealand


You are in the correct country, if you name the city you have the ball!


----------



## harmonic

Dunedin New Zealand ?


----------



## donjuanluis

not Dunedin


----------



## tdw

I'm thinking the city/town might be Whangerei. Location looks to be in the harbour that leads up to Whangerei.

Then again ... I've been wrong before.


----------



## donjuanluis

tdw said:


> I'm thinking the city/town might be Whangerei. Location looks to be in the harbour that leads up to Whangerei.
> 
> Then again ... I've been wrong before.


You are not wrong now, Whangerei is the place.

Yours now.


----------



## harmonic

I should have guessed it was up north not many american sailors head down below Auckland which is a shame as the Abel Tasman national park is really beautiful with a safe anchorage for any wind direction.


----------



## Seaduction

I know its TDW's turn but I thought this was interesting:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Thats in Florida USA in the studio they shot the moon landing.


----------



## Snail17

What's the name of that island near St Barths? Il Forschue or something?


----------



## Seaduction

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Thats in Florida USA in the studio they shot the moon landing.


Yes, at the Kennedy Space Center. The moon landing was real however.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

OK, If no one is going to post a quizzzzzzzzzzz....

I shall.

Name the Yacht Club! Or the bay it is in.



























This is looking aprox SW.


















New Proposed port and marina about 3nms North East of the current club house


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

What? No ideas?

Time for a hint? Although theres so much information in the first post... 

Yes, North is up. Would I make things that difficult?


----------



## Seaduction

Maybe the new port in Bimini.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

ROTFLMAO 


Hint: Its is further South than the Bahamas.
More info: The GE shot the red arrow is the yacht club. The new port is 3nms north east of the yacht club.


----------



## Seaduction

Just a wild *** guess. I don't have google earth right now as my last computer hard drive went bad and not only did I lose all of my saved images and data, I have to use this old Acer computer that's more like a Model T that a Ferrari. Without GE, I don't even know what's south of the Bahamas. I'm saving a bit of my SS checks to buy a new one.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Seaduction said:


> Just a wild *** guess.


Sorry, I thought you were being funny 

Computers suck. Actually, they dont. Just their hard drives, motherboards and memory.the rest of it is good. 

Here's another hint. (This building isnt the yacht club)


----------



## Seaduction

OH, totally missed the dunes there.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

OK, so we are after the name of the yacht club or the name of the bay its on. Scroll for the original clue photos in Post 4632, 4633, 4637.

The latest clue is a wider GE image showing seductions sandy bits...


----------



## Seaduction

Maybe a little more than "sandy bits" considering it covers more than 31,000 square miles.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Seaduction said:


> Maybe a little more than "sandy bits" considering it covers more than 31,000 square miles.


Perhpas, by chance, you have an idea where it is? Pray tell! I am bord of waiting! 

:laugher


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

As a further hint before Seaduction sprouts dust from the sand...

Locals indicate God was a bit pissed off when he made this coast!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seaduction

Maybe some more clues would help. I hope we aren't the only ones playing games here.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I thhink we are. Maybe we need to give the game a rest for a few months


----------



## Seaduction

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I thhink we are. Maybe we need to give the game a rest for a few months


Aw, shucks. If you think so. Getting a notice in my inbox is a high point in my day however. Maybe I'll start reading my "spam."


----------



## Ulladh

North Africa? No maybe Namibia? Just using dunes as a clue.


----------



## donjuanluis

Seaduction said:


> Maybe some more clues would help. I hope we aren't the only ones playing games here.


There are some of us also playing in silence, so many clues make things much difficult. I'm avoiding guesses until have the place that match the clues.
And think I'm not alone on this matter.

Regards.

jl


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

OK,
I will lay out the clues all together so its a bit less confusing.
You can use Google and Google earth to your delight.

We are after the name of the yacht Club and/or Bay:

Written Clues:

South of the Bahamas.

One of the photos includes the plan of a very large proposed port and marina complex 3 nm NE of the Yacht Club

Locals indicate God was a bit pissed off when he made this coast.

The answer of Africa was neither confirmed nor denied.



























This is looking aprox SW.



























The arrow points to the yacht club.









The clue is not the building


----------



## Ulladh

Walvis Bay Namibia.
Walvis Bay Yacht Club?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Ulladh said:


> Walvis Bay Namibia.
> Walvis Bay Yacht Club?


Jolly well done!!!!! You are correct and now its your turn to try and trick us deviously, or make it easy if you choose.

Walvis Bay in Namibia looks like a pretty wild and wonderful place to stop in and see the Skeleton Coast. The Bushmen of the Namibian interior called the region "The Land God Made in Anger", while Portuguese sailors once referred to it as "The Gates of Hell".

The yacht club looks fine to drop the pick and go for an explore.

22° 57.406'S 14° 28.551'E

Make sure to zoom out, and pan south for Seaductions sandy bits.


----------



## Ulladh

Name of town and bay


----------



## Seaduction

The sandy bits are the 32000 sq. mi. Namib desert.


----------



## Seaduction

Ulladh's picture reminds me of the Alligator River bridge on the Atlantic ICW but I don't recall a town name there on the Albemarle Sound. edit: now that I have enlarged the picture I can see its not the Alligator river bridge.


----------



## Ulladh

The bridge connects mainland to island with same name as town then to a larger island which is a wildlife area.


----------



## Ulladh

Need a clue;

South of the Mason-Dixon Line, but the island was on the Union side.


----------



## donjuanluis

for the sake of playing, I would guess with Chincoteague Island, because it has many bridges, and I think is south of Mason-Dixon line, which is a history detail i didn't know. There is a funny story related to my American history knowledge


----------



## Ulladh

donjuanluis is correct Chincoteague VA, name of island, bridge, bay and inlet. The larger island is Assateague VA and MD with 37 miles of undeveloped beach and dunes.

The Union sent a gunboat from Philadelphia to protect the island from Confederate irregular forces on the mainland. No bridge at that time.

My next clue; a causeway from the bridge/island to mainland goes past the location where George HW Bush did his flight training.

Then the view of Wallops Island launch towers from the island.


----------



## Andrew65

Damn!


----------



## donjuanluis

Ulladh said:


> donjuanluis is correct Chincoteague VA, name of island, bridge, bay and inlet. The larger island is Assateague VA and MD with 37 miles of undeveloped beach and dunes.
> 
> The Union sent a gunboat from Philadelphia to protect the island from Confederate irregular forces on the mainland. No bridge at that time.
> 
> My next clue; a causeway from the bridge/island to mainland goes past the location where George HW Bush did his flight training.
> 
> Then the view of Wallops Island launch towers from the island.


Lucky me. Great location, the Delmarva peninsula with 170 miles long must be a place to visit. Clues were of great assistance, the wild life reserve, the position related to Mason/Dixon line.

As a foreign student in the US back in 1983 in the senior year of highschool, it was mandatory to assist to American History course. The teacher, a nice old lady always picked me for the answers. My lack of english at that moment made things more difficult. Don't know how, but I found my way to change that course for another related with computer science. When the school board found out it was too late to go back, almost end of school year.

I-m working the next picture

regards!


----------



## donjuanluis

To get a turn on this game you have to name the place or the stream...with the clue of south hemisphere, winter season, late in the afternoon.


----------



## donjuanluis

The name of the dock is the same of the stream. As you can see Mago del Sur was docked, and his skipper is a master sailor of the Antartic seas.


----------



## donjuanluis

In the same dock I found Argonauta V, think is hibernating...


----------



## donjuanluis

I really liked this place, even we hooked far from the dock, just to have some privacy...


----------



## Ulladh

Nueva Palmira, Uruguay, Arroyo de las Higueritas?


----------



## donjuanluis

Ulladh said:


> Nueva Palmira, Uruguay, Arroyo de las Higueritas?


You are ni the correct country. Is not Higueritas, but you are not far, as the stream ends in same pond!

search to the east...


----------



## Ulladh

Arroyo Riachuelo Uruguay

Stone jetty both sides, tidal estuary, loading dock for sand or limestone, sailboats and wetlands edge.


----------



## donjuanluis

Ulladh said:


> Arroyo Riachuelo Uruguay
> 
> Stone jetty both sides, tidal estuary, loading dock for sand or limestone, sailboats and wetlands edge.


Ulladh you are correct, so now is your turn!


----------



## Ulladh

Name town


----------



## donjuanluis

Is that town in the northeast coast of US?


----------



## zeilfanaat

It definitely has a US look. Provincetown, MA?


----------



## Ulladh

zeilfanaat is correct, Provincetown Cape Cod MA from Pilgrims Memorial Tower.


----------



## zeilfanaat

There is one huge "general location clue" in this one, but let's see if anyone recognizes the town.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

With a windmill like that? I'd guess Australia. The Outback to be exact.


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> With a windmill like that? I'd guess Australia. The Outback to be exact.


Don't be silly .... must be Tasmania surely.


----------



## zeilfanaat

I really don't understand why you two insist that there's a kangaroo hiding somewhere in that picture...


----------



## tdw

zeilfanaat said:


> I really don't understand why you two insist that there's a kangaroo hiding somewhere in that picture...


Seriously ?

One Abel Tasman was one of the very first Europeans to stumble across the land of Oz and he named the bit he found Van Diemens Land after the governor of the Dutch East Indies. It was later renamed Tasmania.

Mark was just pulling your leg.

Maybe you are pulling mine.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

zeilfanaat said:


> I really don't understand why you two insist that there's a kangaroo hiding somewhere in that picture...


Its on the wharf talking to the man in the black hat. Can't you see it?


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Its on the wharf talking to the man in the black hat. Can't you see it?


That's not a kangaroo it's a wallaby ...


----------



## tdw

Ok, then ... so we've settled on Holland. That alas is all I've got.

.... unless you count the canal.


----------



## donjuanluis

According to my search that place would be Willemstad, Holland. The smurf behind a pile was my clue!.


----------



## donjuanluis

The smurf had a sign with this text The adventures of Restless 2: Skipper's Log 2007 part 2- Guernsey to Holland


----------



## zeilfanaat

tdw said:


> Seriously ?
> 
> One Abel Tasman was one of the very first Europeans to stumble across the land of Oz and he named the bit he found Van Diemens Land after the governor of the Dutch East Indies. It was later renamed Tasmania.
> 
> Mark was just pulling your leg.
> 
> Maybe you are pulling mine.


No offense taken 



donjuanluis said:


> According to my search that place would be Willemstad, Holland. The smurf behind a pile was my clue!.


Nicely done! I already had a bunch of clues lined up, including the dead giveaway that a herd of giraffes does windmill demonstrations on the weekends.

Donjuanluis, you're next!


----------



## donjuanluis

Where did my daugther took this picture from?
I don't think clues would be needed, because the sky and the water color is giving you the name.


----------



## zeilfanaat

Does the lettering on the white ferry say Stena Lines? They run mostly to Scandinavian destinations. My guess is we're in Oslo, Norway, but I am not sure of the sky and water color clue...


----------



## donjuanluis

zeilfanaat said:


> Does the lettering on the white ferry say Stena Lines? They run mostly to Scandinavian destinations. My guess is we're in Oslo, Norway, but I am not sure of the sky and water color clue...


Good work, can you give a name to the place?


----------



## donjuanluis

zeilfanaat said:


> Does the lettering on the white ferry say Stena Lines? They run mostly to Scandinavian destinations. My guess is we're in Oslo, Norway, but I am not sure of the sky and water color clue...


I must congratulate your excellent vision, because that "Stena Line" looks fuzy to me in first place. May be in this picture is better read. 
The clue color of water and sky is Baltic blue to me, too bad Oslo is in the North Sea, Is it really?


----------



## zeilfanaat

donjuanluis said:


> I must congratulate your excellent vision, because that "Stena Line" looks fuzy to me in first place. May be in this picture is better read.
> The clue color of water and sky is Baltic blue to me, too bad Oslo is in the North Sea, Is it really?


I recognized the logo from their advertising that was always plentiful in 1980s Europe. Oslo is at the end of a long fjord off the Skagerrak but I'd say it's more North Sea than Baltic Sea. And as for your first question, the location was the Norway National Opera and Ballet theater.

I won't be able to post any photos for a while, so why don't you post another one to keep things going.


----------



## donjuanluis

zeilfanaat said:


> I recognized the logo from their advertising that was always plentiful in 1980s Europe. Oslo is at the end of a long fjord off the Skagerrak but I'd say it's more North Sea than Baltic Sea. And as for your first question, the location was the Norway National Opera and Ballet theater.
> 
> I won't be able to post any photos for a while, so why don't you post another one to keep things going.


Ok, I will keep it for you. I do not remembre if already played with this picture, but will try and find out. The name of the city where this wood dock is?


----------



## donjuanluis

From the some spot I took this other picture


----------



## donjuanluis

dock looks different in a nicer day...the only problems here are winds from NW, and drunk teenagers making noise at 3 am...besides that, is expensive and crowded on weekends, and very shallow in low tides, but I like the place...


----------



## Andrew65

DAMN DAMN DAMN!!!!!

The Oslo picture is my backyard! The first one was from Bjørnvika and the building was the new Opera. 

Snooze you lose! Lol!


----------



## donjuanluis

Andrew65 said:


> DAMN DAMN DAMN!!!!!
> 
> The Oslo picture is my backyard! The first one was from Bjørnvika and the building was the new Opera.
> 
> Snooze you lose! Lol!


Nice backyard!


----------



## Ulladh

Donjuanluis

How about some clues?

Southern hemisphere?


----------



## Ulladh

Colonia del Sacramento Uruguay?

Unesco World Heritage Site
Historic Quarter of the City of Colonia del Sacramento
Founded by the Portuguese in 1680 on the Río de la Plata, the city was of strategic importance in resisting the Spanish. After being disputed for a century, it was finally lost by its founders. The well-preserved urban landscape illustrates the successful fusion of the Portuguese, Spanish and post-colonial styles.

http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/747

I must visit Uruguay, beautiful coastline, and mild climate.


----------



## donjuanluis

Ulladh said:


> Colonia del Sacramento Uruguay?
> 
> Unesco World Heritage Site
> Historic Quarter of the City of Colonia del Sacramento
> Founded by the Portuguese in 1680 on the Río de la Plata, the city was of strategic importance in resisting the Spanish. After being disputed for a century, it was finally lost by its founders. The well-preserved urban landscape illustrates the successful fusion of the Portuguese, Spanish and post-colonial styles.
> 
> Historic Quarter of the City of Colonia del Sacramento - UNESCO World Heritage Centre
> 
> I must visit Uruguay, beautiful coastline, and mild climate.


Congrats. Very well done. Unesco world heritage site was going to be my clue. I really like the place even some drawbacks as I said before.

Your turn.


----------



## Ulladh

Name location and island


----------



## donjuanluis

It looks like Norfolk, but that is not an island!. Are some of those war ships pink or should I see the doctor?


----------



## Ulladh

The pink is a red primer on the ship superstructure.

Officially it is an island, and is noted as an island on maps and charts but is connected to the mainland by one bridge, a road over a culvert and an infilled channel. 

Not Norfolk.


----------



## Wdan72

Easter Island


----------



## bigdogandy

Philadelphia Naval Yard?


----------



## Ulladh

bigdogandy is correct.

The Philadelphia Navy Ship Yard moved from Front Street where Captain Barry later Commodore Barry built the ships for the navy of the Continental Army, (now under I 95) to League Island in 1871.The back channel between the island and the mainland was infilled for Mustin Field and aircraft factory after WWI.

Most of the Navy Yard is now operated by the City of Philadelphia, a part is still used by the navy for engineering facilities and the Reserve Basin, but most of the land is leased out including Aker Ship Yard in two of the original dry docks.

The island is one league long, 3 nm.

The blue bridge in the distance is the I 95 Girard Point bridge. the opening scenes of the 1984 sci-fi movie The Philadelphia Experiment are of the main character driving over the bridge to the Navy Yard.


----------



## bigdogandy

It was the bridge that was the clue for me......

This one should be easy:


----------



## Ulladh

There are lots of bridges on the ICW that look like this one. 

South Florida?

The cruise ship or cruise ship dock, white building and overhead power line have eliminated most of my likely candidates.


----------



## bigdogandy

This one is in Florida, and we were just coming out of a lock when this picture was taken.


----------



## donjuanluis

With last clue in mind would say Stuart FL


----------



## capta

Port Canaveral?


----------



## bigdogandy

You've got it, Capta. Your turn!


----------



## capta

"The cannons don't thunder and there's nothing to plunder....."


----------



## bigdogandy

Gotta be somewhere in Cuba, right?


----------



## capta

Don't the cannons still thunder there, whenever an American sails by? Nope. It's an English speaking island.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

St Johns, Anitgua.


The clue of the speaking English doesn't really warrant this answer because I can't bloody understand them!


----------



## capta

Good job, mate. Fort James, St. John's Antigua.
We are NOT in collusion folks, really. Your turn, Mark.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

capta said:


> Good job, mate. Fort James, St. John's Antigua.
> We are NOT in collusion folks, really. Your turn, Mark.


Arrrrggggh! Thanks mate! 

Its a nice spot to anchor between the fish market and the cruise ship wharf. No one else goes there, stuffed if I know why because the place is pretty and people are friendly.

I gotta wait till the morning for electricty to fire up the big computer for my turn. Just after the sun hits the panels!

Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Name the Region

*Da Rulz:*

Each clue more of the map will be revealed... (If it is a map, if might be a photo of a nude...
I will keep the frame the same in each clue.
No hints given, nor will I confirm wild stabs in the dark.
You can use Google, charts etc to your delight... or destruction...


----------



## donjuanluis

Interesting curved ball!!! because you know de difference between ugly and pretty woman?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

donjuanluis said:


> Interesting curved ball!!! because you know de difference between ugly and pretty woman?


All balls are curved.

I have never been out with a pretty ugly woman.

:laugher


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Name the Region

Clue 2

Da rulz:

Each clue more of the map will be revealed... (If it is a map, if might be a photo of a nude...
I will keep the frame the same in each clue.
No hints given, nor will I confirm wild stabs in the dark.
You can use Google, charts etc to your delight... or destruction...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Name the Region

Clue 3

Da rulz:

Each clue more of the map will be revealed... (If it is a map, if might be a photo of a nude...
I will keep the frame the same in each clue.
No hints given, nor will I confirm wild stabs in the dark.
You can use Google, charts etc to your delight... or destruction...


----------



## donjuanluis

I though it was a place. Those are the guts of a drunk Homer Simpson


----------



## capt vimes

That is galapagos...
The round island in the image is isla santa cruz and the one to the right a little down is isla de san cristobal...

Am i right?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

capt vimes said:


> That is galapagos...
> The round island in the image is isla santa cruz and the one to the right a little down is isla de san cristobal...
> 
> Am i right?


You is RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You go 

Well done! The clues are not easy. my next one was going to make it a bit better...

Heres the next clue you would have had.










San Christobal is a wonderful spot for a but of nature watching. It really is a science lab and zoo on an island.


----------



## capt vimes

thank's...

next one is easy...
where do you find this lighthouse?
(sorry for the rather poor quality but i took it with my cell phone...)


----------



## Zanshin

That looks like the approach to Dover to me, those prominent chalk cliffs are hard to miss. I go there annually to get my bike MOT'd so it looks familiar, although I've never been there by sea.


----------



## capt vimes

Well... It is not dover...


----------



## Ulladh

The Needles Isle of Wight?


----------



## capt vimes

we have a winner...
well done and over to you ulladh... 

here an image from a different angle:


----------



## Ulladh

The first image foreshortens the distance from the headland.

The ferry from Santander to Portsmouth passes this end of the Isle of Wight on the entry into the Solent.

Next one;


----------



## capt vimes

Ulladh said:


> The first image foreshortens the distance from the headland.


yup... that was the reason why i picked the first image first...


----------



## Ulladh

A clue;

Not on the ICW, but it was part of an interstate canal.


----------



## tdw

*Tennessee-Tombigbee Waterway*

Pure guesswork on my part but its the only US canal I can find that crosses state lines and isn't part of the ICW.

hmmmm ..... was part of an interstate canal. That could be a problem.


----------



## Ulladh

It *was* part of an interstate canal. The states are still connected by a canal but not by this part.


----------



## Ulladh

Lock on the canal, not in use.


----------



## tdw

*Susquehanna Canal*

Again I'm clutching at straws. This was replaced by the Susquehanna and Tidewater Canal in 1840.


----------



## obelisk

maybe somewhere on the C&O canal's Ohio side?


----------



## Ulladh

Not Susquehanna and Tidewater Canal, which is now part of a state park walking and biking trail both sides of the Susquehanna that after many miles connects Perryville to Havre de Grace. Faster by boat or the road bridges.

Not the C&O canal, was that ever completed? (Correction; my daughter traveled by kayak from West Virginia through Maryland on the canal while in high school, it was completed from Ohio all the way to DC).

The canal in question was completed and operated for a number of years at a loss.

This is the ATON at the eastern entrance to a cut that bypassed the lock in the previous image and is now the entrance to the former canal basin.










This former interstate canal were privately financed through a public offering (the original IPO) a toll was charged but the shareholders did not recover their investment.

The replacement for this canal was with federal money.


----------



## Ulladh

The former canal basin and town dock.


----------



## tdw

Still clutching ..... Sandy and Beaver ? No idea why, absolutely nothing to back it up.


----------



## tdw

given that this one is causing some difficulty .... we are in Pennsylvania aren't we ?


----------



## zeilfanaat

It's the lock in the original Chesapeake and Delaware Canal in Delaware City, before it was rerouted through Reedy Point.


----------



## Ulladh

Zeilfanaat has it Delaware City, Delaware.

The C&D connecting Delaware and Maryland, bypassed the original locked canal with a sea level canal deeper and wider. This section of the old canal is the only remaining section.

This image nearby in the shipping channel at Reedy Point looking towards the Salem power plant would have given the location away.


----------



## zeilfanaat

Sailing to this city would be tough, but a powerboat will get you there.


----------



## obelisk

Hanoi? it's pretty far up the Red river making for a lot of tacking


----------



## zeilfanaat

obelisk said:


> Hanoi? it's pretty far up the Red river making for a lot of tacking


You need to search quite a bit further north and west...


----------



## tdw

I'm thinking in the Shanghai region. Maybe Nanjing.


----------



## zeilfanaat

No, you still need to go much further west. And move over one continent.

Here's another view from the deck of the ferry, looking upstream. There is actually a huge clue in the photo.


----------



## tdw

You did say WEST .... so why did I go EAST ? Fuzzy is as fuzzy does.

OK, so we are in Switzerland ? Both the Rhine and the Rhone are navigable in Switzerland though to the sea ? Not sure. Didn't think so. (Though you didn't say it was, maybe it is.)

I'll take a stab at the Rhine .... French Swiss border.


----------



## tdw

.... specifically Basel.


----------



## zeilfanaat

tdw said:


> .... specifically Basel.


It sure is. Not much sailing going on on this section of the Rhine river, but the lakes in Switzerland look like amazing sailing venues.

Your turn!


----------



## tdw




----------



## tdw

Gee .... I thought that would trigger something ..... same area. Top left of previous pic is where we sailed from. Second pic is pretty much where we were headed.


----------



## tdw

I fear no is playing or is this simply way to difficult ?


----------



## bigdogandy

Need more clues, TDW. I'm at a loss for even where to begin!


----------



## Capt Len

I think it may be time to talk turkey here and spill a clue or two.


----------



## zeilfanaat

The red swirl on the stack pack looks like it could be a Moorings logo. Was the photo taken near a charter base? Croatia, maybe Split?


----------



## tdw

Check out the flag behind the devishly handsome chap at the helm.


----------



## tdw




----------



## zeilfanaat

Isn't that a picture of the maritime museum in Lisbon?


----------



## tdw

Z ..... you nailed it. Henry the Navigator himself. 

Original pic was taken on one time SailNutter's 'Guilietta' while we were sailing from Cascais to Lisbon. The middle pic is the base of the Belem Tower. 

All yours Zeilfanaat.


----------



## zeilfanaat

The Lisbon Maritime museum does a great job highlighting the great contributions that Portugese explorers have made (although the Dutch held their own  ). We enjoyed our visit there a couple of years ago.

Alas, I won't be able to post any new pictures for a few days so why don't you go ahead and post another one.


----------



## tdw

I'm also unable to post pics at the moment. Anyone else, please go ahead


----------



## Zanshin

Folks - just a reminder that it isn't fair to guess (correctly) without the ability to keep the thread moving.

Here's a picture for your edification, amusement, and to test your sleuthing abilities


----------



## tdw

Zanshin .... you are of course correct but sometimes circumstances get on top of one. Anywho ... on with the game, though I'd better not get the answer cos I can't post pics till probably Monday.

Let the sleuthing begin.

Would I be correct to think that we are looking at the results of a major landslide ? Doesn't look volcanic to me but the place sure as heck looks somewhat engulfed.


----------



## donjuanluis

Mediterranean place?


----------



## Zanshin

English is spoken here and it ain't Gibraltar


----------



## capta

Monserrat, BWI?


----------



## Zanshin

Capta - absolutely correct, the island nation on Montserrat in the Caribbean it is. #
I had another picture lined up with more of the pyroclastic flow and the smoking volcano in case this one wasn't sufficient. All yours!


----------



## capta

My apologies to all. A big T-storm took out the internet last night and I'm finally back on line.


----------



## obelisk

ok, i guess i'll give it a shot.

Tobago Cays, Mayreau?


----------



## capta

obelisk said:


> ok, i guess i'll give it a shot.
> 
> Tobago Cays, Mayreau?


Bingo! Your turn.


----------



## obelisk

capta said:


> Bingo! Your turn.


spent many a nice day there!

glad i guessed correctly because I have a good one. ok, where is this paradise?


----------



## Zanshin

I feel that I should know that place but can't quite pin it down; I think it is asia. Regardless of location, I'd like to be there!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Looks like the Phillipines.

Not that I have been there.


----------



## Seaduction

Or perhaps around the Phang Nga bay in Thailand.


----------



## obelisk

sorry, guys. out on the water last evening. not thailand or phillipines but the right part of the world. another anchorage within 1nm:


----------



## aeventyr60

Indonesia, Ampat Region. Did you take my advice and sail there?


----------



## Seaduction

Ha Long Bay, off the Viet Nam coast?


----------



## obelisk

aeventyr, correct region, but where exactly? yes, i just spent the last few months around the area. beautiful!


----------



## aeventyr60

Balbulol, East Misol?


----------



## obelisk

aev, a bit too far south


----------



## aeventyr60

Guess up in Waiwego?


----------



## bfloyd4445

beautiful location but I'll bet this is close to or in the pirate zone of that region?


----------



## aeventyr60

bfloyd4445 said:


> beautiful location but I'll bet this is close to or in the pirate zone of that region?


Absolutely. Stay away. Run. Hide. Lock up your women and children too.


----------



## obelisk

Yar, no pirates here. We headed here after tje mushroom islands and the passage on waiego. We crossed the equa
tor en route to th
is archipelago.


----------



## bfloyd4445

obelisk said:


> Yar, no pirates here. We headed here after tje mushroom islands and the passage on waiego. We crossed the equa
> tor en route to th
> is archipelago.


Mushroom Islands?? Are they part of the Marshall Islands?


----------



## obelisk

Nope, aeventry had it right as Raja Ampat Rejency, West Papua, Indonesia. this gem is somewhere within the region. the Mushroom Islands are a series of mushroom-shaped limestone islets in Kabui Bay on Waigeo Island. One can enter or leave the bay to the west through a narrow river (under 75' wide in places) known as "The Passage." I headed east to west, out of the bay through the passage en route to the above pictured place


----------



## Capt Len

Wallacea - a transition zone from Asia to Australia, specially rich in marine life (Zubi) Charles Darwin had an ahaa moment when he read Wallace's work .The race to publish is interesting reading even for sailors


----------



## aeventyr60

If your interested in reading more about Alfred E. Wallace and his life and times in Indonesia, read here:

Amazon.com: The Malay Archipelago - The Land of the Orang-utan and the Bird or Paradise. A Narrative of Travel with Sketches of Man and Nature. Illustrated. eBook: Alfred Russel Wallace, A.N. Pearce: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@61uSpXKvfSL


----------



## bfloyd4445

aeventyr60 said:


> If your interested in reading more about Alfred E. Wallace and his life and times in Indonesia, read here:
> 
> Amazon.com: The Malay Archipelago - The Land of the Orang-utan and the Bird or Paradise. A Narrative of Travel with Sketches of Man and Nature. Illustrated. eBook: Alfred Russel Wallace, A.N. Pearce: Books


no thank you I refuse to have anything to do with amazon


----------



## ericgfx01

obelisk said:


> sorry, guys. out on the water last evening. not thailand or phillipines but the right part of the world. another anchorage within 1nm:


Wow. That looks just like perfection to me.


----------



## obelisk

Pretty damn close to perfection! Back to the topic, theree are dozens of anchorages just like this within thy archipelago...


----------



## bfloyd4445

ericgfx01 said:


> Wow. That looks just like perfection to me.


look at that little tiny boat in the picture. I know it isn't fake but it sure looks that way. Maybe because it looks almost to good to be true. Wonder how the fishing is there?


----------



## obelisk

No fishing allowed here and it's quite evident when diving.


----------



## capt vimes

i haven't been here for quite some time but that image looks like palau to me...
i do not know of any place in vietnam with the same appearance but i might be wrong as i have often been... ;-)


----------



## Zanshin

Capt Vimes - Aeventyr has already guessed the location correctly (Post 4785m, Raja Ampat Rejency, West Papua, Indonesia), but as yet hasn't posted the next picture.


----------



## bfloyd4445

Zanshin said:


> Capt Vimes - Aeventyr has already guessed the location correctly (Post 4785m, Raja Ampat Rejency, West Papua, Indonesia), but as yet hasn't posted the next picture.


oh, I didn't see that either. So its the cannibal island is it?


----------



## aeventyr60

Since there was some comment on cannibals, headhunters and pirates I thought I'd share a shot of some of the dangers we faced cruising in..........


----------



## obelisk

This place is located witthin raja ampat regency but is a disttinct archipelago with its own name. Raja ampat is a relatively small area, keep guessing!


----------



## aeventyr60

Kabui bay with all the limestone formations....


----------



## Zanshin

aeventyr - instead of, or in addition to, posting comments, could you please post the next picture?


----------



## aeventyr60

Never won anything before...Ez one here for you guys....


----------



## donjuanluis

Guess you are pointing the place....


----------



## Seaduction

I cheated so not eligible but here's the other side of the globe:
https://www.google.com/search?q=tip...ah%2Fsg-2d1n-kudat-tip-of-borneo.html;500;375

edit: when I clicked the picture the name was on the edge of the picture.


----------



## aeventyr60

Go ahead Seduction with the next picture please...

The tip of Borneo was our hopping off stop before heading up to Palawan in the Philippines


----------



## Seaduction

Located in Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Seaduction

A couple more images of the same island.


----------



## tdw

*Fernando de Noronha and Atol das Rocas*

Its definitely one of them but I'm not sure which one.


----------



## tdw

The twin islands are known as the Two Brothers.

(Which means it has to be Fernando de Noronha)

Damnably beautiful that is for certain


----------



## Seaduction

tdw said:


> The twin islands are known as the Two Brothers.


Then would you kindly name the island and we'll move forward.


----------



## tdw

I did but I guess you missed the edit.

Fernando de Noronha


----------



## Seaduction

tdw said:


> I did but I guess you missed the edit.
> 
> Fernando de Noronha


Obviously I missed the edit you posted since I posted my reply before you made the edit.
Excellent job you did there matey. You win the floral wreath and the right to post the next photo over the "wallaby net." I can't wait.:laugher


----------



## tdw

Sorry mate. I thought I'd done the edit before you posted. Never mind.





Ancient creatures and dirty deeds.


----------



## tdw

Nothing ?

Site of one the most infamous shipwreck in a certain island continent's history.

Also home to one of the oldest living creatures on the planet.

I'm not looking for a specific island or place.


----------



## aeventyr60

Cook's passage, Great barrier reef, just off Lizard Island?


----------



## tdw

aeventyr60 said:


> Cook's passage, Great barrier reef, just off Lizard Island?


Nope. Sunsets are more the go here than sunrises.


----------



## tdw

This must be harder than I thought.

So not Eastern Australia. Try the West Coast.

We have here a shipwreck. A rescue mission in a small open boat that is almost as remarkable as William Bligh's, mass murder till finally the cavalry arrives and the bad guy(s) gets strung up.

The ancient critters don't do much but they are alive and exist here and on the nearby mainland.


----------



## Azzarac

I'm going to take a guess we are at Abrolhos Islands and the wreck you speak of was the Batavia, a ship of the Dutch East India Company. It was built in Amsterdam in 1628, and armed with 24 cast iron cannons and a number of bronze guns. Then again, I am just guessing here....


----------



## tdw

Azzarac said:


> I'm going to take a guess we are at Abrolhos Islands and the wreck you speak of was the Batavia, a ship of the Dutch East India Company. It was built in Amsterdam in 1628, and armed with 24 cast iron cannons and a number of bronze guns. Then again, I am just guessing here....


Give the man a cigar ! To be specific it is the Houtman Abrolhos. named after the fellow who wrote up Dirk Hartog's journal. DH, unknown to most was the first European (confirmed) to find Australia though in all likelihood their were others before him. 150 years before James Cook.

Batavia (ship) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Nasty business.

The ancient critters btw are Stromatolites.


----------



## tdw

Azzarac ..... you are up. We need you entry.

(Zanshin, Azzarac has been around so he should have posted by now. You call as OP. What do you want to do ? )


----------



## Azzarac

Sorry for the delay guys. For some reason the email didn't come in until 2 hours ago. Ah, well, anyway, I'm already tired of this winter so lets head somewhere a bit warmer eh?










Hope this isn't too easy for you! :laugher


----------



## Azzarac

OK, 20 hours and coming up blanks. Time for the next clue. This is the zoomed in view directly behind us in the last photo.


----------



## capta

Bay Harbor Islands,Fl.


----------



## Azzarac

Very close Capta but not quite. There is a 110-foot (34 m) high obelisk memorial near by.


----------



## donjuanluis

Hibiscus or Palm Island, and Flagler Memorial Island.


----------



## Azzarac

You have it donjuanluis! We were there a couple years ago when we were looking to purchase a boat and took a brand new 26 footer out for sea trials around the bay. We didn't end up buying the boat but it was great fun looking at all the real estate it would take us a million years to afford LOL!


----------



## donjuanluis

Sorry about delay... to much work around!
Guess the City


----------



## jongleur

Dutch or Scandinavian?


----------



## donjuanluis

jongleur said:


> Dutch or Scandinavian?


I wish! but not even close.


----------



## donjuanluis

In this zoomed pic you will find some clues. 
If you do your homework it will be very easy


----------



## jongleur

Bueno Aires?


----------



## donjuanluis

jongleur said:


> Bueno Aires?


That is much closer than Nordic lands...but still wrong country.


----------



## jongleur

Cuba?


----------



## jongleur

Uruguay?


----------



## jongleur

Colonia Del Sacramento, Uruguay

It's just a stab in the dark.


----------



## jongleur

Not a link so I hope it will post:
maps(dot)google.com/maps?cid=15566050006875997960&q=Colonia+Del+Sacramento,+Uruguay&output=classic&dg=ntvo


----------



## jongleur

I need 3 more posts so I can post links.


----------



## jongleur

Just two more.


----------



## jongleur

Can I post links now?

Not yet. Next post should do it.


----------



## jongleur

Here ya go:

https://maps.google.com/maps?cid=15...el+Sacramento,+Uruguay&output=classic&dg=ntvo


----------



## donjuanluis

Jongleur you have found it. Now is your turn to play with a pic. Congrats.

The Centenario vessel is part of the fleet of volunteer SAR that operates in URuguay. They are always on watch, and always ready to take action. Hope not to ever give them work, but is good to count on them.
ADES - Uruguay


----------



## jongleur

It's a rainy day here in Morro Bay, so I had idle time
to figure it out.

Here's mine, if I can get the picture to come up.


----------



## donjuanluis

Could be that in France, some place in the Loire?


----------



## Faster

Certainly looks Euro, canal.. with locks so maybe not Holland?


----------



## jongleur

donjuanluis:

Wow, you're good. Narrows it down a bit.

Just looked and it's just outside the Loire Valley


----------



## donjuanluis

Canal du Briare?


----------



## jongleur

Gotta go about 200 km East of there. Big city.


----------



## tdw

Dijon maybe ?


----------



## tdw

Canal de Bourgogne runs through Dijon but I have no pic that's a smoking gun.


----------



## zeilfanaat

I bet Andrew's got it:

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=dijo...=W8U1wZmFuuYag5izFhzwwA&cbp=12,352.05,,0,4.11


----------



## jongleur

Dijon it is. We went to a barge festival there
a year ago. Had a hamburger with Dijon Mustard
on it. Then we barged for a week through
Strasbourg, France.

tdw is up.


----------



## ccriders

jongleur said:


> Dijon it is. We went to a barge festival there
> a year ago. Had a hamburger with Dijon Mustard
> on it. Then we barged for a week through
> Strasbourg, France.
> 
> tdw is up.


Dang, I thought it was Phoenix.


----------



## tdw

jongleur said:


> Dijon it is. We went to a barge festival there
> a year ago. Had a hamburger with Dijon Mustard
> on it. Then we barged for a week through
> Strasbourg, France.tdw is up.


Had the same for lunch only yesterday. Yum.

Pic to follow shortly.


----------



## tdw




----------



## ccriders

Phoenix?


----------



## tdw

ccriders said:


> Phoenix?


Phoenix ? hmm ... I fear a joke just went over my head but last time I checked there were not many beaches in Phoenix.

(oh but I have just found out that there are camels)

But no ... not Phoenix.


----------



## ourh

Cable Beach, Broome, Australia


----------



## Faster

Jeez, ourh, took you three years to post something here and you walk in on the prize 

Broome Camel Safaris | Sunset Camel Rides Cable Beach


----------



## tdw

Cable Beach it is. Damn, I thought it might be a wee bit harder than that but I wasn't counting on another bloody Australian appearing. 

All yours ourh.

Just a thought ..... ourh .... you might not have enough posts to post a pic. Let me know if that is a problem and we'll work something out.


----------



## ourh

Not sure if this photo will attach, but here goes!


----------



## tdw

Wreck of the Maheno on Fraser Island, Qld. She went ashore in 1935 while being towed to Japan for breaking up.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

They say breaking up is hard to do.


----------



## ourh

Yes, is the Maheno. Google Maheno/Fraser Island for more info, as I am unable to post links!


----------



## tdw

MarkofSeaLife said:


> They say breaking up is hard to do.


We need a GROAN button.

Interesting that the Maheno was enroute to Japan. Soon to be Australian Prime Minister Robert Menzies earned himself the sobriquet "Pig Iron Bob" for his policy of selling Australian scrap iron to Japan where it would supposedly be turned into bombs some of which could end up back in Australia. Came to a head up with a major brouhaha twixt Menzies and the Waterside Workers union. (The rights and/or wrongs of this dispute cannot be discussed here, I merely note it as an interesting aside. )

So .... where to next ? (Hold that thought)


----------



## Seaduction

MarkofSeaLife said:


> They say breaking up is hard to do.


My heavens.... Neil Sedaka circa 1962... I had just begun college in the remote wilderness of western Pennsylvania, but we had radio waves there.
You're either a lot older than I thought or you love oldies on Sirius XM radio.


----------



## tdw




----------



## Faster

Scuttling of the HMAS Brisbane on your Sunshine Coast, Near mudjumba island, Qsld.


----------



## tdw

Nope.










Eat Crow !

Wrong ship, wrong coast, beach not island, wrong state.


----------



## Faster

tdw said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eat Crow !
> 
> Wrong ship, wrong coast, beach not island, wrong state.


 .... spitting black feathers....


----------



## Faster

HMAS Adelaide, at Terrigal, NSW.. better?


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> HMAS Adelaide, at Terrigal, NSW.. better?


Avoca Beach to be exact but close enough.

South Australians are known btw as Crow Eaters.


----------



## Faster

Another dive site:


----------



## tdw

Amphitrite, the underwater Mermaid statue at Grand Cayman island


----------



## Faster

Wrong coast, wrong mermaid, wrong water temperature, wrong ocean/sea


----------



## tdw

Oh bugger.  .... and I was ever so cocky ....


----------



## Zanshin

Faster said:


> Wrong coast, wrong mermaid, wrong water temperature, wrong ocean/sea


Apart from that he was close, wasn't he?


----------



## tdw

Faster said:


> Wrong coast, wrong mermaid, wrong water temperature, wrong ocean/sea





Zanshin said:


> Apart from that he was close, wasn't he?


Herrumph !! Cheeky Buggers.

OK so my mermaid swims in warm water. How was I supposed to know that in the far off frigid waters of the West Coast, yet another mermaid to wit The Emerald Princess lurks, in the aforementioned frigid waters of Saltery Bay in British bloody Columbia. Guess I should have been listening to Stan Rogers instead of Bob Marley.


----------



## Faster

Cheeky bugger y'self!

Mermaid Cove in Jervis Inlet it is, btw she's covered with growth now after 20+ years apparently.. she's rather statuesque, being near 10 feet tall..

Y'er up!


----------



## tdw

One more wreck. Bit obscure I realise so a couple of pics of her in better times. Parts of her are still intact but not here.

Today


Some time back


Even earlier.


----------



## capt vimes

that is the hmas Parramatta, a torpedo boat destroyer...
lying on the mud banks north of Milson Island in the Hawkesbury River... 

once i found this site Ship Histories | Royal Australian Navy it was rather easy...


----------



## tdw

capt vimes said:


> that is the hmas Parramatta, a torpedo boat destroyer...
> lying on the mud banks north of Milson Island in the Hawkesbury River...
> 
> once i found this site Ship Histories | Royal Australian Navy it was rather easy...


That's the one. All yours. I should have blanked out the D55.


----------



## capt vimes

sorry for the delay - i have been away and forgot that i posted an answer here... 

where do you find this lighthouse?
name the city...


----------



## capt vimes

nothing?

hint 1: it is in the mediterranean...


----------



## jongleur

Well, yea, I kinda figured that, but my Google Fu isn't
up to the task on this one.


----------



## Zanshin

That looked very familiar, as I lived in the Nice/Antibes/Juan les Pins area and somehow that triggered memories, but a fruitless half hour on Google Maps searching between Monaco and St. Tropez left me without a clue as to where that picture might be.


----------



## tdw

I'm wondering if its only vaguely Med. Perhaps more Aegean, Marmara or Adriatic but even so its surprising that it doesn't pop up on any of the searches. 

What about that big white building in the background. that must be a clue.


----------



## Ulladh

Messina Sicily Italy.

It looks like a crusader fort?


----------



## Faster

Ulladh said:


> Messina Sicily Italy.
> 
> It looks like a crusader fort?


Not much doubt there, Ulladh...

Neal's Lighthouse Blog: Faro di San Raineri, Messina, Sicily, Italy


----------



## capt vimes

ulladh has it! 
it is messina and the white, blue 'building' in the background is actually a ferry... 
it would have been my second hint, because i haven't seen such ferry ships anywhere else yet...

congratulations and over to you ulladh...


----------



## Ulladh

Location or closest town?


----------



## Faster

Barbuda?


----------



## Azzarac

Provincetown, Cape Cod?


----------



## Ulladh

Azzarac has it.

One of the Peaked Hill Bars dune shacks near Provincetown Cape Cod.

Residency Programs - Dune Shacks of the Peaked Hill Bars Historic District - Cape Cod National Seashore (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## jongleur

Looks like, but I don't think it is, Morro Bay, CA.
Not a lot to go on.


----------



## Faster

jongleur said:


> Looks like, but I don't think it is, Morro Bay, CA.
> Not a lot to go on.


That picture only took 2 guesses!.. but it's already been answered. Awaiting Azzarac's turn....


----------



## Azzarac

I'm starting to run out of photos!  I guess it may be time to stop surfing and go sailing! Anyway, lets give this one a try. Hopefully it's not too easy for you guys and gals....










I did a little photoshopping on the info plaque. Didn't want to just hand it to you!


----------



## jongleur

Google made this one too easy. Sorry.

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Fort...S0yICADQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&output=classic&dg=oo

San Francisco.


----------



## Azzarac

You got it jongleur. I was afraid that one would be found quick but as a trailer sailor my photos open water photos are limited. I'm sure I could post some of the local lakes here that would keep you hunting for years! LOL! OK, let's see what you have for us...


----------



## jongleur

Okay. I'm up. Maybe there's enough hints in this 
picture.


----------



## Ulladh

I need some clues?
Fresh water?
Coniferous forest?
Great lakes?


----------



## Azzarac

I need a few more clues also. Are we somewhere in the PNW?


----------



## jongleur

Pnw


----------



## jongleur

Okay, here's another view.


----------



## jongleur

Okay. I thought there would be many PNW boaters
who would know this place. Should I give more hints
or just start over with a different place?


----------



## Zanshin

Do not start over, that would be a first in this thread. Just add hints or more pictures. I, for one, am at a complete loss and don't have the foggiest; but others might.


----------



## aeventyr60

Port Madison?


----------



## jongleur

Farther south. I don't know how common those type
of dock structures are. Maybe more common than I
thought.


----------



## Zanshin

Jongleur - another hint and/or picture is in order. I don't have a clue and can't find anything in the pictures to assist, but I don't know that sailing area so perhaps there are (almost) sufficient hints for the savvy - but we do need a bit of help.


----------



## jongleur

It's on an island in the sound.


----------



## Faster

Dockton Park marina.. on Maury island WA.


----------



## Seaduction

Vashon Island in Puget Sound.


----------



## jongleur

Faster:

That's the one. I was certain that there aren't many
other docks that have the superstructures that these
docks do. Maybe I'm wrong?

You're up.


----------



## Faster

Loosely speaking, same part of the 'world'...


----------



## eosvan

Hi all and happy holidays
My guess Secret Cove on the sunshine coast BC
Cheers John


----------



## jongleur

Don't know where it is (Poulsbo maybe) but
it's a pleasure going through your photobucket
album.


----------



## Faster

eosvan said:


> Hi all and happy holidays
> My guess Secret Cove on the sunshine coast BC
> Cheers John


Not quite that close to home.. Took us a bit of time to get here, struck me as a wee bit of the USA tucked away North of the 49th 



jongleur said:


> Don't know where it is (Poulsbo maybe) but
> it's a pleasure going through your photobucket
> album.


Not in the US, but see above!.. as to my PB album - lots of junk in there too!


----------



## Capt Len

Somewhere up in paradise surrounded by million dollar house boats with helicopters on the roofs and 30'x50' flags of a foreign nation where the prawns are majorly overfished and local boats seem to get the colder shoulder . Used to anchor there when the Sound had a greener way about it .


----------



## Faster

Capt Len said:


> Somewhere up in paradise surrounded by million dollar house boats with helicopters on the roofs and 30'x50' flags of a foreign nation where the prawns are majorly overfished and local boats seem to get the colder shoulder . Used to anchor there when the Sound had a greener way about it .


LOL... Obviously you're close but if I'm reading your last line correctly, this is near, but not, the former Greenway Sound marina. So name the (still active) place and you're up!


----------



## obelisk

since this thread has been dead since 2014, i hope you will excuse me for posting without winning.

name the place:


----------



## jongleur

Found this:

Langkawi Eagle Square - Dataran Lang - Kuah Attractions

Looks really cool.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

"Chicken Roost" Batavia?


Nice to have the thread resurrected


----------



## Zanshin

I kept on thinking of posting to the thread to get it going again; but I kept on thinking that it needed a rest to recharge the cameras and rekindle interest. I hope it gets some momentum again. And since Mark is watching it I certainly won't post a picture of the breaking waves going into Oyster Pond in St. Martin.


----------



## jongleur

I'm up.


----------



## L.A. Sail

St Lucia


----------



## Faster

Happy to have you carry on Zanshin..

FWIW the last 'unanswered' clue was a resort in the Broughton Islands in BC, 'Sullivan Bay'. In may ways it's something of a US enclave in the wilderness, American owned, a small float home community and primarily a power boat haven.


----------



## downeast450

Cape Ann, MA


----------



## jongleur

downeast:

If you're asking about the picture I posted, no.


----------



## Zanshin

Jongleur - It looks like a typical U.S. No Parking sign, but the steep and beaches, golden retriever and foliage don't narrow it down too much for me. Perhaps you might give use a further clue or picture.


----------



## jongleur

I always have a hard time picking a picture
for these, because I always think they'll be too
easy. I thought this place would be too iconic.
Not too many excessively wealthy followers of 
SN, I reckon.


----------



## jongleur

Okay, time for another hint. West 
coast of North America.

Does that narrow it down enough?


----------



## Zanshin

I still have no idea of where it could be, or why the person is redacted. Pebble Beach?


----------



## jongleur

Why would you say you have no idea?
It is Pebble Beach.

You're up.


----------



## jongleur

More specifically, Carmel Beach. Pebble
Beach would be to the far left of the picture.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Zanshin said:


> I still have no idea of where it could be, or why the person is redacted. Pebble Beach?


Because its Clint Eastwood and the Tshirt says

I (heart) Carmel.

Whereas I (heart) caramel.


----------



## Zanshin

I took a wild guess because it looked like a links golf course on the left; recently my guesses have gotten better as I correctly guessed the number of beer cans inside the hull of an Opti.

Here's my picture - where could this be?



p.s. Mark should recuse himself from this one


----------



## Faster

Approach to Simpson Bay, St Maarten?


----------



## Zanshin

No, this is not the approach to Simpson Bay in St. Martin; that one is luckily not as dramatic as there are no reefs with breaking water and 90 degree turns to contend with.

Here's a picture of the same entrance looking back, note the channel markers and the breaking waves:


----------



## Zanshin

Here's the next picture, taken on the inside looking out:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

That looks like a very scary channel!!

I wouldnt go out there!!!


----------



## Zanshin

MarkofSeaLife said:


> That looks like a very scary channel!!
> I wouldnt go out there!!!


Aye, it is a channel that strikes fear in the hearts of the hardiest sailors. I've seen seafarers turn pale and speaking in soft voices when talking about their successful attempts, then raise a toast in memoriam to those who went through but never returned.

I, too, distinctly remember fighting off vicious attacking coral heads barehanded in those fearsome waters, while using feet and teeth to deter the circling sharks from dragging us down to Davy Jones' locker. 

To keep momentum on this thread, here's the last hint:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I went out there?? I must have been drunk!

Certainly have never spoken with a soft voice.


----------



## Zanshin

The next hint is : "If you were to fall in the water here wearing a North Sea Survival Suit you would soon get a heat stroke"


----------



## obelisk

looks very dry, Aruba maybe?


----------



## Zanshin

No, it isn't quite that dry and not that far to the south. Instead of another picture clue, here's a hint in words - Sunsail/Moorings has a base in this anchorage.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

This is not a clue for Zanshins quiz.... But....

The photo below may have Arnd from Zanshin and me from Sea Life in it. Taen coming out of said, same, port.

So its very likely we were in the same geographical location...


----------



## Bene505

St Lucia?


----------



## Zanshin

St. Lucia is somewhat too far south, this location is further north.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Do you want to show them what we were using the boat for? I have a photo somewhere...


----------



## rrslider

This is Sint Maarten, looks like you were at Oyster Bay sitting back and enjoying a nice margarita while enjoying that beautiful light blue water.


----------



## fallard

Agree with rrslider. Looks like Oyster Bay, having chartere dout of there twice over the years. Yes, it can be scary if you are not paying attention!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

rrslider said:


> This is Sint Maarten, looks like you were at Oyster Bay sitting back and enjoying a nice margarita while enjoying that beautiful light blue water.


Yes! It is Oyster Pond! St Martkn where the charter boats hang out.

I will give the prize to you because Arnd is still in Antigua doing Race Week and may not be able to give you the official cobgrats.

Please chuck a photo up as its your turn 

Mark


----------



## Zanshin

rrslider - I just finished with Antigua Sailing Week and have logged in for the first time in 7 days. You are 100% correct, as Mark has already confirmed - it is indeed the entrance to Oyster Pond on St. Martin. Time for a new picture on this thread.


----------



## rrslider

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t369/rrslider/robinson-crusoe-island_zpszetrb2qa.jpg



Can you find this mysterious little island?


----------



## fallard

Likuri Island?


----------



## downeast450

Kawadin.


----------



## jongleur

Downeast:

You're joking, right?


----------



## Seaduction

Looks like Taihiti Beach on Elbow Cay, Bahamas to me.


----------



## rrslider

Good huntin' Seaduction, you're turn.


----------



## Seaduction

rrslider said:


> Good huntin' Seaduction, you're turn.


Ohh, Good Grief, I just took a wild guess as I used to like that beach back in the 80's last century when I was a gung-ho sailor. The only pictures that I have are the sunflowers blooming that I planted in March. I would sincerely like to pass on my turn to Mark of Sea Life as he is bored to death in St. Martin. Hopefully Mark will read this after evening libations. Yo!!!! Mark.!


----------



## fallard

Perhaps I am confused, but rrsliders photo is on the internet in the TripAdvisor page for Robinson Crusoe Island Resort, Likuri Island, Fiji.

Also, I don't see the correlatation of this image with Tahiti Beach on Elbow Cay. 

Perhaps rrslider can confirm the origin of his photo.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Lol it sure as hell doesnt look like the Bahamas to me 


V pacific.


----------



## Seaduction

fallard said:


> Perhaps I am confused, but rrsliders photo is on the internet in the TripAdvisor page for Robinson Crusoe Island Resort, Likuri Island, Fiji.
> 
> Also, I don't see the correlatation of this image with Tahiti Beach on Elbow Cay.
> 
> Perhaps rrslider can confirm the origin of his photo.


I do believe Fallard is right. I also found the same image on Trip Advisor. I located this image of Tahiti Beach, Bahamas and the differences are significant.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Good 

OK Fallard get on with it. And try to make the photo have at least one naked mermaid....


Mark


----------



## fallard

OK. This photo is not on the internet (until now). Northern hemisphere in September of last year. Name the body of water in the background or the canal in the foreground.










For Mark: I looked for sea life, but they, including mermaids, must have been shy.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Interesting photo. Very narrow canal... So I would suggest somewhere nothern Europe. But i havent done the canals yet so I dont know at all.


----------



## Andrew65

Caledonian Canal?


----------



## Faster

I think Andrew's got it... but neglected to mention that it's Loch Ness in the background


----------



## Andrew65

Well, he did ask the body of water OR the canal. I'm still guessing the Caledonian because of the hills in the background. They eliminate Kiel and Gota. The Black and white pilers on land to the left in the picture are the same as pics I've seen of the Caledonian.


----------



## Zanshin

Andrew - you might as well get your new picture ready for throwing out on the WWW, independent sources (i.e. Google picture search) have confirmed that you have correctly guessed the posted pictures.


----------



## Andrew65

Ho humm... always the bride's maid and never the bride. I'm outfitting to go out and collect pictures. I don't have any to post. If I am correct, and since you're online Zanshin, you can have the honors, but let fallard first confirm it. Don't want to jump the gun.


----------



## Andrew65

It's your go with a photo Zanshin if I'm correct, but in the meantime, this one's for Mark. Name the beach.


----------



## Zanshin

I had to edit out the scantily clad vixens in this picture first... Where is this?


----------



## fallard

You guys are awfully impatient. Andrew has it and has passed the boton to Zanshin. The pictute I posted was at the Loch Ness juncture of the Caledonan Canal. The white structure is a swing bridge and the first of five closely spaced "stairway locks" is also visible. 

For those who care, the Caledonian canal connects the west coast of Scotland at Fort William with the east coast at Inverness. The photo was taken at Fort Augustus on our recent trip to Scotland.

Back to Zanshin's post!


----------



## Zanshin

fallard - I didn't mean to steal your thunder, sorry! I should add that I did research the locks on the internet and, should Zanshin someday make it to Scotland, I'll get to see them myself.


----------



## Andrew65

Sorry for being the instigator. There was no disrespect intended. I'm not too far from the canal and would also very much like to visit it.


----------



## Zanshin

Hint 1: These are warm salty waters


----------



## fallard

No offense taken. Keeping the thread moving isn't such a bad idea when experienced posters like Zanshin engage.

Meanwhile, Zanshin's photo looks like the Caribbean, possibly Little Harbor, Peter Island, looking toward Tortola?


----------



## Zanshin

Hint 2 - No, it is not in the BVI
Hint 3 - Slightly different angle from same position that the first photograph was taken.


----------



## Zanshin

Hint 4 - this island is small and uninhabited and just a 4-iron away from the main island, which is much larger and definitely inhabited. The natives speak English.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Oh? So those houses are on the main island, not the one from which the pic is taken?

Then I am thinking Antigua. In Five Islands Bay theres a small island, unnamed in Hanson Bay.

T'would it be dat one?


Mark


----------



## Faster

.. or Ten Pound Bay off Green Island? (Also Antigua)


----------



## Zanshin

Mark narrowed it down to Antigua - and I just sailed from where the picture was taken to an anchorage right next to Five Island Bay (Deep Bay). So we'll give him honorable mention.

Faster, on the other, correctly identified the pictures as having been taken on Green Island and now I know that it is called Ten Pound Bay 

Google Maps link to location

All yours, Faster!


----------



## Faster

Zanshin.. your map link is not Ten Pound Bay after all.. going counter clockwise around Green Island from your location, the next bay is 'Rickets' (or 'Rickerts'?), and then the double lobed shallow bay east of that is Ten Pound Bay. Not sure of the local name of 'your' bay.

Anyhow we were close, so I'll carry on....


----------



## obelisk

Port Townsend, maybe? Or somewhere on the Olympic peninsula?


----------



## Faster

obelisk said:


> Port Townsend, maybe? Or somewhere on the Olympic peninsula?


Oh no... quite a few thousand miles from anywhere in the PNW.. this was February 

However, it can rain as well as anywhere in the PNW!


----------



## Zanshin

Faster - the second one gave it away in a hurry for me, I recognized those tires on the dock immediately, and with that location in mind I also placed the first picture - I've stood in that exact location a couple of times, and had drinks in both locations pictured. I'm in Maho Bay right now and have a spotty and very, very slow internet connection so cannot upload a new picture.
So I won't divulge the location until I can post a new picture and if someone else recognizes the location before that time, then they should name the place you are looking for and post a new one.


----------



## Curious Sailor

Whoa... These pics are great!


----------



## jongleur

Yeah, but where is it?


----------



## Faster

jongleur said:


> Yeah, but where is it?


Well, it's been a while so I guess nobody but Zanshin knows or is interested in carrying on.

These last two pics were taken at Portsmouth, Prince Rupert Bay Dominica, the main anchorage on that island.

So the thread is open.. first one to post a new location can start things rolling again! Go to Post#1 for the 'rules'....


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Extact location please. I mean exact.

Zanshin you are out of this one as a penalty for not carrying on the last game!

No looking up photo info!


----------



## Faster

To get things started... my guess:

St Maarten YC, Simpson Lagoon.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Faster said:


> To get things started... my guess:
> 
> St Maarten YC, Simpson Lagoon.


Right you are!
Yesterday.
Excellence V was in St Barts for NYE with charter guests. They dropped off in St Martin coming in the 9:30 bridge, picked up new guests and left in the afternoon! Fast turnaround.

Ok Faster, your go!


----------



## Faster

I thought I'd had a beer under that tent..

Well, here goes.

The distant view should tip some people off.. many have sailed to this destination but that's not the only way to get there. We're on the shores of a large, well known bay.


----------



## Seaduction

The mountains definitely exclude Biscayne Bay. Must be US west coast.


----------



## Faster

Right ocean wrong country.


----------



## bigdogandy

Banderas Bay, Puerta Vallarta?


----------



## Faster

Ding Ding! We have a winner. This is the view from a condo we rented a year ago in Amapas, just south of PV looking across Banderas to the resort hotel area. We had a wonderful week, an easy 15 minute walk along the water to the Malecon, virtually private beach in front and after the first day this kind of weather.

Where you taking us to, bigd?


----------



## bigdogandy

This was taken while sailing south from my previous port of call....see if you can name the nice hotel in the background.....


----------



## Seaduction

Is it the one on the left near the Breakers or the Red Roof Inn a couple miles behind?


----------



## bigdogandy

I am referring to the one of the left, Sea :angel and as you probably know it's in the same county as the Breakers.......


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Ok, time is running. So you might want to put a hint out there. Otherwise the game dies in da butt


----------



## bigdogandy

Okeedokee then.....the hotel in the picture is one of a handful of the original fancy beachside resorts on Florida's east coast, and this picture was taken just a couple of hours after heading south out of Palm Beach inlet. Can you name the hotel - the next hint will invoke the name of a famous snack cracker......


----------



## Bleemus

Ritz


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdogandy

We have a winner!!!!!!

You're up, Bleemus........


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

S'mores Hotel?





Grahams Hotel?

Marshmallow Mansions?

Hershey Resort?


----------



## Zanshin

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Extact location please. I mean exact.
> 
> Zanshin you are out of this one as a penalty for not carrying on the last game!
> 
> No looking up photo info!


That was punishment indeed - now that I have a couple of good pictures for the thread in my camera I can once again participate and I know that locale pretty well indeed...


----------



## Faster

Bleemus! Calling Bleemus!

Welcome back, Zanshin!


----------



## Bleemus

Sorry guys. Been a busy weekend. Hope this qualifies as I have not read the rules before guessing the Ritz.










The boat is in the pic but so far in the distance you can't see it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Faster

Windward shore.. extensive reefs, as a ball park - remains of an old fort somewhere in the Caribbean chain?


----------



## Bleemus

Actually this is traditionally a leeward shore in the trades. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Not an old fort and not in the Caribbean. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Hint. Just out of the picture to the left is a famous surf spot where the trade wind swells wrap around the south side of the island producing some amazing waves. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Deleted


----------



## Zanshin

Is this part of a Pacific island chain?


----------



## Bleemus

Zanshin said:


> Is this part of a Pacific island chain?


Yes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleemus

No more guesses? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Faster

Bleemus said:


> No more guesses?


Another hint? I think there's too much land for the Barrier reefs..


----------



## Bleemus

This island has two parts connected by an isthmus. This was taken from the Southern smaller section known to locals as Iti. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Faster

Lookin' like Tahiti.. taken from above Viara'O perhaps?


----------



## Bleemus

We have a winner. It is actually above To'ahotu but I will give it to you. Down the coast you will find the wave known as Teahupoo and it looks like this . . .










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Faster

We had a rollicking sail inside the reef:



Sailed thru the anchorage in the distance:



And ended up here:


----------



## Bleemus

Jolly Harbour? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Faster

Ding ding... (did you peek?) 

Too easy if you did (I forgot to rename the file.....)

You're up again.


----------



## Bleemus

I knew I had been there and when I pulled up the photo I saw the name so perhaps I cheated. I will try to load one tomorrow unless I am banned for my indiscretion. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Faster

No banning. please carry on...


----------



## Bleemus

Carrying on . . .

Med moor.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

The ferry will be the give away.


----------



## Bleemus

And the daymark off the bow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleemus

Hint. Full Nelson. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Faster

Ok.. seems no one else wants to play. Not positive on this, (the pic is old??) but esp. given the hint I'm going to say English Harbour Nelson's dockyard. Med moor but not the Med....


----------



## Bleemus

We have a winner! We never liked tying up to shore always preferring anchoring but we had 52 floorboards to varnish and that stone wall at Nelsons was perfect. Your up Faster. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanshin

I'd like to know more about that picture. When I first saw it I immediately thought I'd recognized the skyline as English Harbour - but then I had my doubts as I've never seen a ferry like that and the buoys didn't look right either - they would mean that the entrance is to the lefthand side of the picture and it still doesn't quite jibe...


----------



## Bleemus

Zanshin said:


> I'd like to know more about that picture. When I first saw it I immediately thought I'd recognized the skyline as English Harbour - but then I had my doubts as I've never seen a ferry like that and the buoys didn't look right either - they would mean that the entrance is to the lefthand side of the picture and it still doesn't quite jibe...


The photo, like me, is quite old, probably taken around 1990. I think the ferry is gone now. I haven't been to English Harbor in quite a few years so perhaps some big stinkpotter took out the daymark on a windy day. Just a guess.


----------



## Faster

We need more new blood, I'm running out of pics but here's one for now.. looking for location and name of village.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Bottom, Saba


----------



## Faster

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Bottom, Saba


Got it, 'The Bottoms' was how it was referred to for us. Sail there Mark? or fly over? We were lucky and got one of the buoys in fairly sheltered conditions, but even so the beach landing was exciting.

You're up.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Name the body of water

Please don't cheat with pic info.


----------



## jongleur

I'd like to play, but I'm not that well traveled.

Carry on.


----------



## Seaduction

Looks like St. Barths.

Edit: I was responding to Faster's picture. Please disregard, Mark.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Seaduction said:


> Looks like St. Barths.
> 
> Edit: I was responding to Faster's picture. Please disregard, Mark.


I will still take it 

No. Its more than 1,000nms from St Barts.


----------



## Faster

WAG... Bahia de Corrientas, Cuba...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Faster said:


> WAG... Bahia de Corrientas, Cuba...


No. You are more than 1,000nms away.

So its more than 1,000nms away from
St Barts
Cuba

Hint: take close look at the water level


----------



## Faster

Morning or evening shots?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Evening 




Checked out the waters edge yet?


----------



## Bleemus

It's a lake?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Bleemus said:


> It's a lake?


Yes. a lake.

The name of the lake is fine for the answer.

Lots of clues to come (if you need them)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Time for a hint:

Most boats here sail with a lateen rig.


----------



## Faster

Over a thousand NM away is rather open ended, isn't it???


----------



## Bleemus

With palm trees it's not Titicaca. Africa perhaps? Lake Malawi? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Bleemus said:


> With palm trees it's not Titicaca. Africa perhaps? Lake Malawi?


Yes. It is within 1,000nms of Lake Malawi

Mark


----------



## Bleemus

Gotta be Tanganyika then eh? Great cichlids there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Much bigger

Lots of perch and tilapia


----------



## Bleemus

Victoria Victoria! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Bleemus said:


> Victoria Victoria!


Sensational!









Yes, its Lake Victoria!

I went there in November on a camping tour of the Massi Mara and Serenghetti and we stayed on the southern shore for the night.

None of the lateen rig sail boats would come close enough for a photo.

But in the photo where you see the sand you can clearly see the bow of a wooden fishing canoe.

So I took those pics just to piss off everyone in this thread









Your turn!!!


----------



## Bleemus

Used to breed cichlids for the New England aquarium as part of a preservation project and we saw many slide shows on those lakes.

Ok, an easy one now . . .










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleemus

I must apologize for the quality of my scanner. Makes everything muddy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleemus

No guesses? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Nassau, Bahamas? Near the cruise ship terminal.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Deleted. Stupid forum mobile software.


----------



## Bleemus

Well, your close, it is in a the Atlantic closer to the USA than it is to Europe. Next? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleemus

Really? Nobody knows this one? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snaggletooth

Is it BoB behinde RBYC?


----------



## Bleemus

snaggletooth said:


> Is it BoB behinde RBYC?


We have a winner. It is Royal Bermuda Yacht Club. Bank of Bermuda behind and a cruise ship off to the right.

Your up Snaggletooth!


----------



## snaggletooth

Thack you Bleemuse, heare is my entrey;










verrey eazy


----------



## fallard

Is that one of Taylor Swift's houses in the background?


----------



## snaggletooth

fallard said:


> Is that one of Taylor Swift's houses in the background?


I thick so,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Harvey_D

Sea or lake ?


----------



## jongleur

mon169693 said:


> We are the winner.
> The boat is life


But I don't see cosmic picture...


----------



## Ronn91

I have been searching out for this similar kind of post for past a week and hardly came across this. Thank you very much and will look for more postings from you.


----------



## jongleur

Ronn91 said:


> I have been searching out for this similar kind of post for past a week and hardly came across this. Thank you very much and will look for more postings from you.


Me? I'm honored.


----------



## jongleur

Here should be an easy one.


----------



## capta

jongleur said:


> Here should be an easy one.


Yea, I sailed right by that place just last week, but can't for the life of me remember its name. lol


----------



## obelisk

jongleur said:


> Here should be an easy one.


Maroon Bells, Aspen, CO


----------

